# October 2019 15k SPAM Thread



## NJmike PE

Back by popular demand, just a little late this year.  This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" we can actually reach 15k). The rules are as follows:


No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me); and

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.

Winning categories are as follows:


total post count;

total number of top page posts;

total number of times you can mock Matt267 PE

closest guess to the cut score without going over; and

last post to close out the thread (#15,000)

Winners may receive a prize. These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHHHHHHHHHHH SPAM


----------



## NJmike PE

to all those exam takers this past Friday, what color was the pencil?


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer

I will take green eggs and Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

And so it begins...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> to all those exam takers this past Friday, what color was the pencil?


Translucent purple


----------



## blybrook PE

Purple squirrel


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Translucent purple


Purposely asked for a 2nd and didn't use it. Its so pretty


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Translucent purple


They apparently have thrown all convention to the wind.


----------



## P-E

Welcome back Mike.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SPAM!


----------



## blybrook PE

P-E said:


> Welcome back Mike.


He's only around for the spamming. I don't blame him either!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam thread has been up for 9 hours and we're still on page 1? results won't be out until march at this rate.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ubiquitous


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mendacious


----------



## RBHeadge PE

polyglottal


----------



## RBHeadge PE

donkey balls


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All that to say, guess it’s up to me to “Carrey” the load again...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Arent double posts against the rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Maybe


----------



## blybrook PE

Rules go out the window some thymes!


----------



## Road Guy

We are all Negan


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am now the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.

Maybe this is the year I should take the SE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy birthday


----------



## P-E

Oops I wasn’t going to drink beer tonight.


----------



## blybrook PE

Wasn't going to skip dinner but still full from lunch at the cheesecake factory.


----------



## Road Guy

Surely not everyone was Kung fu fighting


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Arent double posts against the rules


This is like "who lines is it anyway." The rules are made up and the points don't matter.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Road Guy said:


> We are all Negan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am now the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
> 
> Maybe this is the year I should take the SE.


happy birthday


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Spam Rules Matter


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is like "who lines is it anyway." The rules are made up and the points don't matter.


I miss that show. I've gone down rabbitholes of watching clips on YT before lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CW has been running new episodes for a few years now. Typically as a summer series.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Call me Will.I.SPAM ... Because I will.


----------



## JayKay PE

o hai, am i l8 2 the prty?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

No

and

your millennial is showing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> your millennial is showing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> CW has been running new episodes for a few years now. Typically as a summer series.


I don't have cable at home so I had no clue lol

When I was in the hotel Thursday/Friday, I definitely enjoyed having cable lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> When I was in the hotel Thursday/Friday, I definitely enjoyed having cable lol


So it was a useful day spent relaxing?


----------



## NJmike PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Translucent purple


purple huh.... If this is confirmed, that is not good.


----------



## NJmike PE

Oh and ps, Matt sux


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So it was a useful day spent relaxing?


The evenings were - I watched Modern Family and read my book lol 

Thursday day was relaxing - I went for a hike lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NJmike PE said:


> purple huh.... If this is confirmed, that is not good.


Can confirm it's purple. There's at least 2 pics floating around the board of it (since I don't have mine handy)

edit; oh noes, i'm breaking the no double post rules!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit How did you get banned from making soup?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> edit; oh noes, i'm breaking the no double post rules!








edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit How did you get banned from making soup?


Boyfriend is sick of soup. In the last month, we've had butternut squash potato leek soup, kuri squash soup, chicken noodle soup, and last night was potato leek soup. There isn't much room in the freezer since I froze some of the leftovers and I'm running out of containers to freeze in lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

What's the over/under on the number of noobs that fall for the examination registration=fail trick this session?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I need to do some work this AM


----------



## txjennah PE

Goooooooooooooood morning spam!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the over/under on the number of noobs that fall for the examination registration=fail trick this session?


Or the post-exam surveys


----------



## JayKay PE

All this talk of soup makes me excited to go to WalMart to grab some mason jars so I can store more soup easier in the freezer.

Also!  I have a pound of ground beef I want to use, but not as taco filling/Mexican seasoned.  Anyone have a fun recipe to use it?


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Or the post-exam surveys


We all know the post-exam survey obvs means you failed and they're getting feedback on how to keep you failing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Triple post won't get me banned, yah?  BECAUSE I WANTED TO SHOW PEOPLE I FIGURED OUT HOW TO FINALLY CHANGE MY USERNAME.

...not sure I like it.  Will prob change back.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> All this talk of soup makes me excited to go to WalMart to grab some mason jars so I can store more soup easier in the freezer.
> 
> Also!  I have a pound of ground beef I want to use, but not as taco filling/Mexican seasoned.  Anyone have a fun recipe to use it?


meatballs!

I did meatballs simmered in tomato sauce (plain canned tomato sauce mixed with season petite diced - I added garlic. And then pulled out the meatballs, immersion blendered it. And served with spaghetti squash.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> meatballs!
> 
> I did meatballs simmered in tomato sauce (plain canned tomato sauce mixed with season petite diced - I added garlic. And then pulled out the meatballs, immersion blendered it. And served with spaghetti squash.


Oooooo, that's a good idea!  I've never made meatballs before, but I figured I might as well try!  The only kind I've ever seen made by hand were the ones my mom made , which were monsters! I was also thinking chili mac and cheese (since that is something I've never had/eaten before, and people seem to rave about it so much I want to try).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Or the post-exam surveys


What are you talking about? @knight1fox3 has been tracking that for years and had very convincing statistics to back it up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Triple post won't get me banned, yah?  BECAUSE I WANTED TO SHOW PEOPLE I FIGURED OUT HOW TO FINALLY CHANGE MY USERNAME.
> 
> ...not sure I like it.  Will prob change back.


whoa, what happened to the numbers?

ps. I like it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Triple post won't get me banned, yah?


:banhim:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> :banhim:


I'M NOT A HIM SO THIS DOESN'T WORK FOR ME.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAA.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oooooo, that's a good idea!  I've never made meatballs before, but I figured I might as well try!  The only kind I've ever seen made by hand were the ones my mom made , which were monsters! I was also thinking chili mac and cheese (since that is something I've never had/eaten before, and people seem to rave about it so much I want to try).


I made decent sized meatballs - like a bit bigger than golf balls. I'd make them a bit bigger tho next time since I accidentally overcooked them a smidge


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I made decent sized meatballs - like a bit bigger than golf balls. I'd make them a bit bigger tho next time since I accidentally overcooked them a smidge


My mom's meatballs are like the size of your fist.  Amazing tasting, but you def only eat one versus the many of a smaller sized meatball.  I might attempt meatballs once the beef thaws out.  OR I'LL JUST END UP MAKING BEEFY QUESADILLAS AND/OR HUEVOS RANCHEROS WITH EGGS.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Amazing tasting, but you def only eat one


Challenge accepted.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Challenge accepted.


I'll make sure to invite you out to LI next time I go.  You can get ridiculous meatballs and a ton of golumpki and my mother will be happy to have another body to stuff with food.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'M NOT A HIM SO THIS DOESN'T WORK FOR ME.  BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAA.


yeah, there aren't any gender neutral emoticons.


----------



## lax_addict

so my pen was blue? am I color blind? Also, I'm one of the two-bookers; does that mean autofail?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, there aren't any gender neutral emoticons.


we should work on that!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> happy birthday


Thanks.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, there aren't any gender neutral emoticons.


I believe this happened last time I was headed towards a ban.  Saved by a technicality!!!

@vhab49_PE IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY?  How exciting to get spam for your birthday!  Are you doing anything fun, or are you just going to relax and have taco salad for dinner (my birthday dinner of choice)?


----------



## User1

woah. hi.


----------



## User1

vhab49_PE said:


> I am now the answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.
> 
> Maybe this is the year I should take the SE.


sorry to break it to you, but you can't take the SE this year. 

EDIT: TOP! :bananalama:


----------



## User1

unless you mean this year like non calendar, then it is allowed. it is not fun.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> Also, I'm one of the two-bookers; does that mean autofail?


It may depend on the exam discipline, but its seems like the pass rate is inversely proportional to the number of references. Obviously there is a lower threshold, I think it was 2 for the old P&amp;P nuclear exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> so my pen was blue?


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> am I color blind?


Maybe. But that's for you and your doctor to figure out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> so my pen was blue?


FWIW, green is the color you wanted. It's the color of passing.

@ChebyshevII PE incorrectly believes that blue is the correct color.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> sorry to break it to you, but you can't take the SE this year.
> 
> EDIT: TOP! :bananalama:


Maybe she has a time machine.


----------



## JayKay PE

So.  Is 3 cups of tea too much before 11am?  I am concerned I am slowly going off the tea-end like I did last year with the overconsumption of black tea and reckless posting.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> So.  Is 3 cups of tea too much before 11am?  I am concerned I am slowly going off the tea-end like I did last year with the overconsumption of black tea and reckless posting.


depends on what time you woke up?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> So.  Is 3 cups of tea too much before 11am?  I am concerned I am slowly going off the tea-end like I did last year with the overconsumption of black tea and reckless posting.


Isn't reckless posting what we want with spam threads? yassss


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> depends on what time you woke up?


I woke up at 5:30am, but all the tea drinking has been completed at work at around 7:30am and on.

@txjennah PE Reckless posting is always good!  Except my posting gets weird with the tea.  Super caffeine!


----------



## emmy.pdf

JayKay PE said:


> All this talk of soup makes me excited to go to WalMart to grab some mason jars so I can store more soup easier in the freezer.
> 
> Also!  I have a pound of ground beef I want to use, but not as taco filling/Mexican seasoned.  Anyone have a fun recipe to use it?


Picadillo. Amazing Cuban ground beef recipe with lots of flavor. Basically dice green pepper and onion and sautee with garlic "until your house smells good" per my mom's instructions, then brown the beef and add in diced tomatoes (about 25-30 oz) and 1-2 bay leaves, spice it up how you like; I put a bit of cumin, S&amp;P and sometimes a small dash of vinegar. Basically "to taste". Add some rum-soaked raisins (the rum-soaking is optional but, not really) and green olives (I like them whole), stew it up for as long as you want, the longer the better. Serve with yellow rice and black beans 

I'd say the pencil was a vibrant shade of lilac. Anyone on Horde/Benediction in WoW Classic? Other games you're ready to get into now that free time is a thing again?


----------



## txjennah PE

emmy.pdf said:


> Picadillo. Amazing Cuban ground beef recipe with lots of flavor. Basically dice green pepper and onion and sautee with garlic "until your house smells good" per my mom's instructions, then brown the beef and add in diced tomatoes (about 25-30 oz) and 1-2 bay leaves, spice it up how you like; I put a bit of cumin, S&amp;P and sometimes a small dash of vinegar. Basically "to taste". Add some rum-soaked raisins (the rum-soaking is optional but, not really) and green olives (I like them whole), stew it up for as long as you want, the longer the better. Serve with yellow rice and black beans
> 
> I'd say the pencil was a vibrant shade of lilac. Anyone on Horde/Benediction in WoW Classic? Other games you're ready to get into now that free time is a thing again?


That sounds amaaaaazing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I like that basically every thread becomes the cooking thread. Sorry not sorry @Supe


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> So.  Is 3 cups of tea too much before 11am?


No. The LD50 for caffeine in humans is 150-200 mg/kg-body weight.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am concerned I am slowly going off the tea-end like I did last year with the overconsumption of black tea and reckless posting.


Are either of those an actual problem?


----------



## txjennah PE

Why do I have the macarena stuck in my head?


----------



## Supe

LyceeFruit said:


> I like that basically every thread becomes the cooking thread. Sorry not sorry @Supe


----------



## ruggercsc

BTW, the answer to question 81 was false.


----------



## NikR_PE

ruggercsc said:


> BTW, the answer to question 81 was false.


uh oh. I done goofed up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ruggercsc said:


> BTW, the answer to question 81 was false.


dammit! Well that settles it. I'm definitely not passing this session.


----------



## JayKay PE

ruggercsc said:


> BTW, the answer to question 81 was false.


I mean the choices were:

A. False

B.  Maybe

C.  True

D.  Your mother

It was very difficult to figure out the answer.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean the choices were:
> 
> A. False
> 
> B.  Maybe
> 
> C.  True
> 
> D.  Your mother
> 
> It was very difficult to figure out the answer.


I did the calculation and got 'yo mama'. I chose D because it was the closest possible answer.


----------



## lax_addict

RBHeadge PE said:


> It may depend on the exam discipline, but its seems like the pass rate is inversely proportional to the number of references. Obviously there is a lower threshold, I think it was 2 for the old P&amp;P nuclear exam.


I had ME- musheen dezine and materials. I sat in the middle-right of the room which was south side, and I wonder how much that matters? Anyone here run the numbers?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good morning Spammers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMMMM!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> All that to say, guess it’s up to me to “Carrey” the load again...


Long time no see @ChebyshevII PE!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm still fried from the exam, and unlike @tj_PE, I only walked away with two pencils...

My pencil theft game is weak. Sorry, friends.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm still fried from the exam, and unlike @tj_PE, I only walked away with two pencils...
> 
> My pencil theft game is weak. Sorry, friends.


If it makes you feel better, I walked away with no pencils.

Granted I didn't take the exam, but that's quitter talk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> If it makes you feel better, I walked away with no pencils.
> 
> Granted I didn't take the exam, but that's quitter talk.


View attachment 14052


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm still fried from the exam, and unlike @tj_PE, I only walked away with two pencils...
> 
> My pencil theft game is weak. Sorry, friends.


hopefully you don't have the opportunity to take more ever again!!!

me, i'm guaranteed at LEAST one more set of pencils, as I've only sat for gravity.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> I had ME- musheen dezine and materials. I sat in the middle-right of the room which was south side, and I wonder how much that matters? Anyone here run the numbers?


Sorry man, you need to sit on the east side. Better start studying for April.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Mentally fried. I'm just happy to be here.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry man, you need to sit on the east side. Better start studying for April.


Also make sure to face east when you study.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> I believe this happened last time I was headed towards a ban.  Saved by a technicality!!!
> 
> @vhab49_PE IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY?  How exciting to get spam for your birthday!  Are you doing anything fun, or are you just going to relax and have taco salad for dinner (my birthday dinner of choice)?


It was yesterday... I wore sweats most of the day, then put on my stretchy pants to go out for Endless shrimp.   most importantly I did not do any work, and I got to do some spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was yesterday... I wore sweats most of the day, then put on my stretchy pants to go out for Endless shrimp.   most importantly I did not do any work, and I got to do some spamming.


Happy belated! What did the miniHabs bring you?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> It was yesterday... I wore sweats most of the day, then put on my stretchy pants to go out for Endless shrimp.   most importantly I did not do any work, and I got to do some spamming.


Stretchy pants + Endless shrimp sound like the best end to an exam weekend you could hope for.  For me, right after I finished the exam, I drove an hour home, ate a huge fish + fries platter, and had numerous cider-based drinks.  I then somehow made it home and slept a lot.  It was wonderful.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> If it makes you feel better, I walked away with no pencils.
> 
> Granted I didn't take the exam, but that's quitter talk.


Next session @JayKay PE is gonna bust into the LI exam site like Skurge, armed to the teeth, and scream "gimme yo pencils now!"


----------



## Baconator

Hey everyone!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Mentally fried. I'm just happy to be here.


spam helps


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Stretchy pants + Endless shrimp sound like the best end to an exam weekend you could hope for.  For me, right after I finished the exam, I drove an hour home, ate a huge fish + fries platter, and had numerous cider-based drinks.  I then somehow made it home and slept a lot.  It was wonderful.


I could go for endless Dungeness, if that was even possible.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE I didn't know I could sleep so much. I slept that night, and then woke up, ate breakfast on Saturday morning, then went BACK to sleep. It was weird. I haven't felt like that since I was a teenager. Exhausted.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I could go for endless Dungeness, if that was even possible.


I mean, it's possible, just very very expensive.

@civilrobot I've found myself slowly recovering from burn-out in private sector by (changing jobs) but also sleeping a tooooooon on the weekends.  You just burned a shit ton of brain calories this weekend!  It needs sleep and salty foods to get back into fighting shape!  2 large fries and a soft-serve cone, stat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yes! Mainline soft-serve!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

May be too soon but...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 120!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 120!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE So my after-meal included lots of fries, a massive burger, and wine. 

But I'm actually slowly easing myself into a detox. It's much needed. This week, I start with cutting caffeine. I don't drink caffeine soft drinks so it's just a matter of cutting my one cup of coffee. Next week, it's the mother of all mothers... carbs. I need a break. My body needs to shed some of this sedentary sit-and-study weight. I feel like I'm walking around in someone else's body. 

Next, cutting back on sugar. I LOVE CANDY. Simple sugars are fine. The candy must go. I need to do this until I feel grounded in my body again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I give up, back to work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> @JayKay PE So my after-meal included lots of fries, a massive burger, and wine.
> 
> But I'm actually slowly easing myself into a detox. It's much needed. This week, I start with cutting caffeine. I don't drink caffeine soft drinks so it's just a matter of cutting my one cup of coffee. Next week, it's the mother of all mothers... carbs. I need a break. My body needs to shed some of this sedentary sit-and-study weight. I feel like I'm walking around in someone else's body.
> 
> Next, cutting back on sugar. I LOVE CANDY. Simple sugars are fine. The candy must go. I need to do this until I feel grounded in my body again.


Good call, LadySquare and I are doing the same. The holiday season is looming and we're not looking forward to the social pressure to stuff our faces so we're gearing up for battle.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAAAAAAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

use the wait period to get in shape and get in the habit of a proper diet


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, seriously back to work now. I have the rain/thunder sounds in my headphones to block out the cube neighbors who like to use the aisle as a conference room. Open office my foot...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> use the wait period to get in shape and get in the habit of a proper diet


Yep! That's the plan! And to get my mental health back on track. I need to exercise to feel sane.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> use the wait period to get in shape and get in the habit of a proper diet


The doctor is in.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> @JayKay PE So my after-meal included lots of fries, a massive burger, and wine.
> 
> But I'm actually slowly easing myself into a detox. It's much needed. This week, I start with cutting caffeine. I don't drink caffeine soft drinks so it's just a matter of cutting my one cup of coffee. Next week, it's the mother of all mothers... carbs. I need a break. My body needs to shed some of this sedentary sit-and-study weight. I feel like I'm walking around in someone else's body.
> 
> Next, cutting back on sugar. I LOVE CANDY. Simple sugars are fine. The candy must go. I need to do this until I feel grounded in my body again.


See, I went opposite when I was studying.  Because I had a very strict schedule, I stopped eating/wasn't able to have too much fun, so I lost a ton of weight.  Used it kinda as a springboard to get into shape (which is horrible.  Getting is shape is such a bad idea.  I don't know why I did this??!!?).


----------



## JayKay PE

*snip* double post of the same thing, which just isn't kosher.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> *snip* double post of the same thing, which just isn't kosher.


meh, only @LyceeFruit and @NJmike PE care about the rules. And I'm not so sure about the @NJmike PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ohh, we're almost 1% of the way to our goal of 15k. So at this rate, the results will come out by Valentines Day


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im so excited to run and hike again. I hiked the day before and after the exam lol. And bake. And not stress eat


----------



## leggo PE

There's some decent spam so far, good to see.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I believe this happened last time I was headed towards a ban.  Saved by a technicality!!!
> 
> @vhab49_PE IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY?  How exciting to get spam for your birthday!  Are you doing anything fun, or are you just going to relax and have taco salad for dinner (my birthday dinner of choice)?


We're having taco salad tonight!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> We're having taco salad tonight!


TACO SALAD IS THE BEST SALAD.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Whoa, busy day at work. I promised you'll see more spam in the coming days.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Whoa, busy day at work. I promised you'll see more spam in the coming days.


False promises will get you nowhere in the spam thread.  Only post counts are worth anything here.  *stomps butt of staff on floor* As it has been decreed before and so it shall be decreed again.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 200!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We probably want to average about 600 posts/work day if we want an early December release.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> False promises will get you nowhere in the spam thread.  Only post counts are worth anything here.  *stomps butt of staff on floor* As it has been decreed before and so it shall be decreed again.


This is true. It's been historically and statistically proven that the more you spam, the more you are likely to pass the PE exam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Well im stuck in a car rn for work. Road trip to Jersey from Maine...


----------



## leggo PE

Spamming while driving??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Busy workday spam...running around like a chicken with no head since 6am


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 200!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im not driving. My PM is. 

Cant decide if driving to Jersey is less or more sucky than our literal day trip to Cleveland 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> This is true. It's been historically and statistically proven that the more you spam, the more you are likely to pass the PE exam.


Hell, I only passed once I took my spamming seriously (ignore the 400+ hours of studying I did on my last/successful attempt).

Also, don't get too uppity!  Spam to 200! Who do you think we are?  Machines?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Im not driving. My PM is.
> 
> Cant decide if driving to Jersey is less or more sucky than our literal day trip to Cleveland 2 weeks ago.


Anything involving Jersey will be the most sucky.  I guarantee it.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 200!

EDIT: Topsies!  :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Oh and ps, Matt sux


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Well yeah probably. But this is 7ish hours of driving today. Cleveland was an 18+ hour day with layovers


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Busy workday spam...running around like a chicken with no head since 6am


no wonders you are not getting anything done.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok, seriously back to work now. I have the rain/thunder sounds in my headphones to block out the cube neighbors who like to use the aisle as a conference room. Open office my foot...


I had an office for 6 months and it was glorious...but then I transferred and am back in a cube.  Now I want open concept for all


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had an office for 6 months and it was glorious...but then I transferred and am back in a cube.  Now I want open concept for all


The 'e' in enviro is for evil.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I had an office for 6 months and it was glorious...but then I transferred and am back in a cube.  Now I want open concept for all


I have an office now with space to share with someone.  Based on the hiring pace in the US gov't, I have my own office.

And I had an open concept office space, once.  I hateeeed it.  Felt like people kept looking over my shoulder even when I was doing work.  Horrible!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> This is true. It's been historically and statistically proven that the more you spam, the more you are likely to pass the PE exam.


Looks like I need to step it up.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have an office now with space to share with someone.  Based on the hiring pace in the US gov't, I have my own office.
> 
> And I had an open concept office space, once.  I hateeeed it.  Felt like people kept looking over my shoulder even when I was doing work.  Horrible!


Oh yes, I'm sure it's terrible!


----------



## JayKay PE

Spam spam spam spam spam.

Indy spam is not as delightful as NY spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Spam spam spam spam spam.
> 
> Indy spam is not as delightful as NY spam.


Beats California cost of living SPAMMMM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Currently sitting in a meeting with the three guys directly over me, trying to make sure my spamming isn't discovered.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Spam spam spam spam spam.
> 
> Indy spam is not as delightful as NY spam.


Speaking of NY, Husband and I have been meaning to ask you...do New Yorkers put butter on their bagels?  I was offered butter as an option at Starbucks when they were out of cream cheese, and I thought it sounded gross.  And we immediately were like, "Gotta ask @JayKay PE if butter is a thing up in NY."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Currently sitting in a meeting with the three guys directly over me, trying to make sure my spamming isn't discovered.


Ohh man, you’re really brave.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Speaking of NY, Husband and I have been meaning to ask you...do New Yorkers put butter on their bagels?  I was offered butter as an option at Starbucks when they were out of cream cheese, and I thought it sounded gross.  And we immediately were like, "Gotta ask @JayKay PE if butter is a thing up in NY."


As long as it’s toasted, butter is no problemo. Otherwise...me no bueno.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As long as it’s toasted, butter is no problemo. Otherwise...me no bueno.


I guess butter wouldn't be so bad on a toasted bagel. Idk why I'm morally opposed to it, I would eat butter anywhere else lol.  And this is the person who puts Whataburger spicy ketchup on eggs, yummmmm (my husband thinks I'm a weirdo).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ohh man, you’re really brave.


It's really my best chance to spam today.


----------



## leggo PE

Butter on a toaster plain bagel can be very yummy. If there's enough butter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I want to make bagels


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Speaking of NY, Husband and I have been meaning to ask you...do New Yorkers put butter on their bagels?  I was offered butter as an option at Starbucks when they were out of cream cheese, and I thought it sounded gross.  And we immediately were like, "Gotta ask @JayKay PE if butter is a thing up in NY."


Yes.  Butter is put on a bagel, toasted or not.   Usually if the bagel is untoasted, you'd order it from a real deli or bodega so it's whipped/salted butter.  A big thing for breakfast over there is a buttered roll w/ a coffee.  Just a normal Kaiser roll with unspeakable amount of butter on it.  Literally you can get like half a stick of butter on the roll.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Currently sitting in a meeting with the three guys directly over me, trying to make sure my spamming isn't discovered.


This sounds dirty.  I'm not going to comment on it.  Just heavily imply that I would comment on it.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I want to make bagels


I want to make no-fry, baked pumpkin donuts.


----------



## JayKay PE

#TurntheSPAMthreadIntotheCookingandBakingThread2.0


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 200!


----------



## txjennah PE

@leggo PE @JayKay PE Ok sounds like I'm just missing out on life then.  Maybe next time I'll be brave and get butter on that bagel


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> @leggo PE @JayKay PE Ok sounds like I'm just missing out on life then.  Maybe next time I'll be brave and get butter on that bagel


Haha, do it! I would not do it, myself, on an everything or like cinnamon raisin bread, but if if I had a plain/egg/sesame/poppyseed bagel, I'd be open to it.


----------



## txjennah PE

I want this day to end already so I can go home, eat my feelings in carbs, and then working on a crafty projects/snuggle with my pup.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, you've got two hours on me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I want to make no-fry, baked pumpkin donuts.


Gingerbread donuts!


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Haha, do it! I would not do it, myself, on an everything or like cinnamon raisin bread, but if if I had a plain/egg/sesame/poppyseed bagel, I'd be open to it.


WHAAAAAAAAAAT.  Butter on a toasted cinnamon raisin bagel is like the best thing in the world!!!! 

And @LyceeFruit those donuts sound interesting.  I don't have doughnut pans, but I really got to invest in them now.


----------



## txjennah PE

K now I want to eat 3 doughnuts


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAT.  Butter on a toasted cinnamon raisin bagel is like the best thing in the world!!!!
> 
> And @LyceeFruit those donuts sound interesting.  I don't have doughnut pans, but I really got to invest in them now.


Wait, yes, you are correct. I don't know why I said that. I should not have, as duh, butter is AMAZING on cinnamon raisin bread, which is actually exactly what I said I wouldn't do. I think I'm confused?


----------



## leggo PE

You're making me wonder what happened to my mini donut pan...


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Well, you've got two hours on me!


3! _ _I'm in the eastern time zone now


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> 3! _ _I'm in the eastern time zone now


Oh! I didn't know Indy was in the eastern time zone. Good to know!

You're almost there!


----------



## txjennah PE

I do miss the Central time zone though, because Daily Show/Colbert came on at perfect times.  I haven't been able to watch Colbert in months.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm greatly enjoying being on the west coast for the World Series! I don't catch the beginning of the games on workdays, but can always see the later (omg, I just typed "lateral" instead of "later", am I a structural person or what) innings and they end in the 8 pm hour. It's great!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> WHAAAAAAAAAAT.  Butter on a toasted cinnamon raisin bagel is like the best thing in the world!!!!
> 
> And @LyceeFruit those donuts sound interesting.  I don't have doughnut pans, but I really got to invest in them now.


Theyre like 10$, get 2 lol


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> You're making me wonder what happened to my mini donut pan...


Stolen and/or misplaced by husband in attempts for you to continue making muffins?

@LyceeFruit I know they're cheap!  I just got to find them (and I'm lazy in replacing cooking stuff).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Stolen and/or misplaced by husband in attempts for you to continue making muffins?
> 
> @LyceeFruit I know they're cheap!  I just got to find them (and I'm lazy in replacing cooking stuff).


Amazon, Michaels


----------



## RBHeadge PE

on the metro spam


----------



## Roarbark

My first contribution to the spam forum:

"Godmanstone village roadworks create 41-mile diversion"
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-dorset-50166677?utm_source=join1440&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_placement=etcetera


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Weve made it to CT and picked up a coworker spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm about to fall asleep at my desk and my wrist is hurting spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 200!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 200!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Gonna run a mile today. Hope I don’t die. I haven’t run anything since my last race back in March.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Oh and meatloaf. I’m making meatloaf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just keeping it real, I need to keep the SPAM coming because I have a dog in this fight now.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

With.... spam spam spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

As a guardian of two abused rescue dogs, I'm ashamed I even used that expression. Apologies, all.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

tj_PE said:


> sorry to break it to you, but you can't take the SE this year.
> 
> EDIT: TOP! :bananalama:


Well, 42 will continue well in to 2020 soo....



tj_PE said:


> unless you mean this year like non calendar, then it is allowed. it is not fun.


I did. And I know.  And I'm not ready.



NikR said:


> Maybe she has a time machine.


If I did I would have passed that bisch already.



squaretaper PE said:


> Happy belated! What did the miniHabs bring you?


Stress and complaints.  But for my birthday they got me some russian piping tips for cupcake decorating, some silicone cake pans, and a boot dryer for my boxing gloves.



JayKay PE said:


> Stretchy pants + Endless shrimp sound like the best end to an exam weekend you could hope for.  For me, right after I finished the exam, I drove an hour home, ate a huge fish + fries platter, and had numerous cider-based drinks.  I then somehow made it home and slept a lot.  It was wonderful.


Best part of this exam weekend was not taking the test at the beginning of it either.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Since rules seem to be non existant, and I just used up 5 poentail posts, I make up for it with true spam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Because who doesn't like SPAM?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ooh, thats a new one.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, this is Rocket.  He sleeps very oddly.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Rocket is my foster fail kitty.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im stuck in the car with a chatty coworker spam


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just keeping it real, I need to keep the SPAM coming because I have a dog in this fight now.


Best of luck @squaretaper PE!


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Rocket is my foster fail kitty.


I love the term "foster fail," so cute


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Rocket is my foster fail kitty.


foster fail?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just keeping it real, I need to keep the SPAM coming because I have a dog in this fight now.


Are you waiting on the SE now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you waiting on the SE now?


Not the SE license, but in CA we have the "CA specific" exams (seismic and surveying) before you can get your license. It's a three-fer. Fun.


----------



## leggo PE

Foster Fail hahahahaha


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Not the SE license, but in CA we have the "CA specific" exams (seismic and surveying) before you can get your license. It's a three-fer. Fun.


Only for the civil PE's in CA. Which comprises the exam you took.. What was it again, water/wastewater?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Only for the civil PE's in CA. Which comprises the exam you took.. What was it again, water/wastewater?


Yep! Sort of because I came from the water/wasterwater biz (but only as a pump controls dude) and mostly because I REALLY, REALLY don't know squat about the other concentrations. So...easy pick. You structurals are too cerebral. :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

You're the weirdo getting a second P.E. in a totally different discipline!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On another note, I have literally been eating sourdough toasted with butter every day for a week. It's the most excellent way to start my morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> You're the weirdo getting a second P.E. in a totally different discipline!


Takes one to know one. How's the sourdough game?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAMMMMM!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

Sourdough bread is the best!


----------



## leggo PE

Aw man, you snuck in and stole that TOPS! right from underneath me, @squaretaper PE!


----------



## Roarbark

SPAM! Am I doing this right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> View attachment 14058
> 
> SPAM! Am I doing this right?


We don't discriminate on the basis of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam-a-lama-ding-dong!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok here's one for you all: Why couldn't the ghost have children?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Because he had a hollow weenie!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AAH I’m so far behind


----------



## leggo PE

The sourdough game is going reasonably strong! Most recently, I used my husband's rye starter to make a mix of bread flour and durum flour loaves that turned out awesome.

You should check the Baking Thread for semi-regular updates.


----------



## ruggercsc

Spam Sandwich Spread Recipe


Ingredients





1 can (12 ounce) Spam

2 large eggs (hard-boiled eggs, chopped)

1/4 sweet onion, chopped

2 tablespoons pickle relish (I use my Zucchini Relish)

1 to 2 tablespoons mayonnaise





How to Make



*Step 1:* Chop up spam with a pastry cutter. Tillie used a grater.

*Step 2:* Combine all ingredients except mayo. Add just enough mayonnaise to hold ingredients together.

*Step 3:* Use for sandwich spread or on a bed of lettuce or as a cracker spread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> AAH I’m so far behind


@ChebyshevII PE My April 2018 SPAM buddy! I'm back!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm very glad to hear that Tillie used a grater.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ruggercsc said:


> Spam Sandwich Spread Recipe
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 can (12 ounce) Spam
> 
> 2 large eggs (hard-boiled eggs, chopped)
> 
> 1/4 sweet onion, chopped
> 
> 2 tablespoons pickle relish (I use my Zucchini Relish)
> 
> 1 to 2 tablespoons mayonnaise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Make
> 
> 
> 
> *Step 1:* Chop up spam with a pastry cutter. Tillie used a grater.
> 
> *Step 2:* Combine all ingredients except mayo. Add just enough mayonnaise to hold ingredients together.
> 
> *Step 3:* Use for sandwich spread or on a bed of lettuce or as a cracker spread.


My doc was already threatening me with blood pressure meds, and now this... :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

@tj_PE and @matt267 PE are my spamming buddies. Where are they?


----------



## ruggercsc

How about a Spam Mai Tai?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I love how this thread is _supposed_ to keep the noob test takers distracted, but it's all vets spamming up in here.

YALL NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We need New England in the house @vee043324.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE My April 2018 SPAM buddy! I'm back!


Hi back, I’m @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I love how this thread is _supposed_ to keep the noob test takers distracted, but it's all vets spamming up in here.
> 
> YALL NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!


I am definitely sufficiently distracted.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 250!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Awwww yeahhhhhhh! SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If a SPAM falls in the SPAM, does it make a SPAM?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> @tj_PE and @matt267 PE are my spamming buddies. Where are they?


hieyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> hieyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Ouch. My eardrums.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> hieyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> AAH I’m so far behind


Don't worry, I'm sure you'll spam to a specific post count at some point this session


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I love how this thread is _supposed_ to keep the noob test takers distracted, but it's all vets spamming up in here.


Thats kinda how this thread has been working the last few years.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> YALL NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK!


My workday ended three hours ago.

Sucks to be in your timezone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thats kinda how this thread has been working the last few years.


This is my first time venturing into this thread. I didn't find EB until after I got my Oct '18 results (passed) and was researching PE vs P.E.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is my first time venturing into this thread. I didn't find EB until after I got my Oct '19 results (passed) and was researching PE vs P.E.


....Oct '19? What is this black magic???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ....Oct '19? What is this black magic???


Sorry Oct '18 (typo)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

corrected


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sorry Oct '18 (typo)


Dang, and here I was about to cut you a check for an advance copy of my score!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Guess I'll just have to use that money and invest in SPAM!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dang, and here I was about to cut you a check for an advance copy of my score!


you passed
(I'm playing the percentages, most people pass)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, time to pack up. Until tomorrow, SPAMMERS. Sleep well, and dream of SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is my first time venturing into this thread. I didn't find EB until after I got my Oct '18 results (passed) and was researching PE vs P.E.


no worries. no offense intended.

i had similar thoughts afew years ago


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> pretzel bread is the best!


fify


----------



## leggo PE

I've not yet made pretzel bread, but I've made sourdough pretzels several times (again, refer to The Baking Thread for pictures).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow, what a day... Who's ready for some spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Hey guys. Check out my cat:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hey guys. Check out my cat:
> 
> View attachment 14061


Does the cat like spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Does the cat like spam?


Cloud is scared of human food. So most likely not. P2 on the other hand would probably eat the spam and the container it came in:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> scared of human food


Now that's different. Good for Cloud, though. It'll probably add years to his/her life.

And TOP, apparently.  :th_rockon:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We need New England in the house @vee043324.


Im New England


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> @tj_PE and @matt267 PE are my spamming buddies. Where are they?


I'm pacing myself.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Now that's different. Good for Cloud, though. It'll probably add years to his/her life.
> 
> And TOP, apparently.  :th_rockon:


Cloud is an idiot and we don’t know why/how she is still alive. She is a delightful bounty all in-breeding from, what we think, is a botched rag doll breeding. She is grumpy, has no friends, and only loves my father, walking on sidewalks, and crunchy snacks at nightfall.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cloud is an idiot and we don’t know why/how she is still alive. She is a delightful bounty all in-breeding from, what we think, is a botched rag doll breeding. She is grumpy, has no friends, and only loves my father, walking on sidewalks, and crunchy snacks at nightfall.


It's probably the lack spam (or spam cans) in her diet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Im New England


I didn't know! You're all just anonymous spammers on the computer screen! Please forgive!


----------



## Road Guy

HFS are the dolphins going to win this game?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> foster fail?


He was a foster kitten, but decided that permanent Hab was where its at, so stayed. So we now have a catHab.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> HFS are the dolphins going to win this game?


Well, there goes their perfect record.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ooo eee

ooo ah ahhhh

ting tang

walla walla bing bang


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well, there goes their perfect record.


Start of fourth quarter and they're losing again


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Well, there goes their perfect record.


Bengals may beat them this year.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cloud is scared of human food. So most likely not. P2 on the other hand would probably eat the spam and the container it came in:
> 
> View attachment 14062


Cloud and P2? Final Fantasy reference?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Good Morning spam!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 4 of The Suck


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Cloud and P2? Final Fantasy reference?


Cloud = shelter name = fluffy like cloud and she kinda looks like a mass of clouds before a storm (dilute calico combined with her general possum-shape).

P2 =  The first calico was named Pickles so all calico should be named Pickles.  Since she's the second (Pickles the Second) it got shortened to P2, which is what she answers to.  My mom is still angry at me naming the cat this.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 4 of The Suck


Day 11,367 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

:bananalama:  The banana riding a... Dinosaur?... Green Alpaca?... (forgive the ignorant n00b) that's made several appearances in top posts has inspired me to look more into the available emoji.

Some of them are hilarious.  arty-smiley-048: :sucks: cs:

Others are a little morbid...  :suicide1: :hung-037: :suicide:

Either way, I'm definitely using this one in the next several weeks:  :waitwall:


----------



## JayKay PE

Those all seem fine.  Capture the EB-environment perfectly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

agree


----------



## lax_addict

awwwwww shiiiiiit son, my MyNCEES Dashboard went from "Approved" to "Result Pending More information!" Any day now!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

ITS TOO EARLY IN THE MORNIN’


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

lax_addict said:


> awwwwww shiiiiiit son, my MyNCEES Dashboard went from "Approved" to "Result Pending More information!" Any day now!


Situation normal


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> awwwwww shiiiiiit son, my MyNCEES Dashboard went from "Approved" to "Result Pending More information!" Any day now!


just 8-10 more weeks!

10-12 weeks in Pennsylvania.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> ITS TOO EARLY IN THE MORNIN’


especially in your timezone.

Did ChebychevII Jr.v3 wake you up?

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## lax_addict

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Situation normal


Please don't steal my joy this early, bro



RBHeadge PE said:


> just 8-10 more weeks!
> 
> 10-12 weeks in Pennsylvania.


Situation normal?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did ChebychevII Jr.v3 wake you up?


Yes, at 3:30.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

lax_addict said:


> Please don't steal my joy this early, bro


Hey, someone’s gotta do it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Others are a little morbid...  :suicide1: :hung-037: :suicide:


Some people look at the phases in the "suck thread" and think it's a joke. It's not. People start using those in phases 4+


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, at 3:30.


Oi, well at least I was awake in my timezone at that time too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Its raining for site visit day... a misty day of distribution substations hidden behind malls


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> lax_addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lax_addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww shiiiiiit son, my MyNCEES Dashboard went from "Approved" to "Result Pending More information!" Any day now!
> 
> 
> 
> Situation normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't steal my joy this early, bro
> 
> Situation normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, someone’s gotta do it.
Click to expand...



What's even funnier is that @ChebyshevII PE isn't even known for trolling.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's even funnier is that @ChebyshevII PE isn't even known for trolling.


That prolly won’t last much longer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Its raining for site visit day... a misty day of distribution substations hidden behind malls


How is that different from any other day in Maine?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That prolly won’t last much longer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> just 8-10 more weeks!
> 
> 10-12 weeks in Pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> 
> Situation normal?
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How is that different from any other day in Maine?


Our distribution sites are in the woods. In Jersey (where I am) theyre by malls apparently.

Also first time with actual distribution in 8+ years!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

0900 spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Huh.  I love relationship training for the government: Do you have a co-worker?  Maybe you can have a relationship, but you probably shouldn't.  Do you have a supervisor?  Don't even make eye contact.  Do you work directly with the vets?  Don't touch them in anyway, do not accept gifts, do not let them write you into their will.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Some people look at the phases in the "suck thread" and think it's a joke. It's not. People start using those in phases 4+


Have the veterans given any thought to trademarking the phrase, 'The Suck'? Then, EB vendors could sponsor it, like "Welcome to The Suck (TM), brought to you by: PPI, the choice of over 4 million professionals since 1975." ... Just a thought.

I think I'm going to stick with  :waitwall:  and maybe  :mf_Flush: in terms of emoji.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lax_addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lax_addict said:
> 
> 
> 
> awwwwww shiiiiiit son, my MyNCEES Dashboard went from "Approved" to "Result Pending More information!" Any day now!
> 
> 
> 
> Situation normal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please don't steal my joy this early, bro
> 
> Situation normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, someone’s gotta do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier is that @ChebyshevII PE isn't even known for trolling.
Click to expand...

I wonder how many quotes we can get in one post.


----------



## txjennah PE

@JayKay PE "do not let them write you into their will."  Sounds like a good story behind that...


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE "do not let them write you into their will."  Sounds like a good story behind that...


What happens in Indiana...


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> @JayKay PE "[COLOR= rgb(53, 60, 65)]do not let them write you into their will."  Sounds like a good story behind that...[/COLOR]


Many stories were told in this recorded training.  They all ended with a, "do not accept anything.  do not touch anyone.  do not sexually harass people.  men can be raped too.".

I think I'll remain Vodka JK and not get married or start a relationship.  It seems safer for my job and for my finances.


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What happens in Indiana...


Indiana is kinda weird.  Like no one has front license plates? What's with that?


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, at 3:30.


Oh god...


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Indiana is kinda weird.  Like no one has front license plates? What's with that?


Yeah!  And they genuinely seem to want to talk to strangers in supermarkets!  That's my purse!  I don't know you!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah!  And they genuinely seem to want to talk to strangers in supermarkets!  That's my purse!  I don't know you!


That's not so different from Texas at least, haha.  I used to get annoyed when cashiers wanted to talk about the items about I was purchasing.  I JUST WANT TO PAY FOR MY FOOD AND GO, NOT TALK ABOUT MY TORTILLAS.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> That's my purse!  I don't know you!


lusone: for the King of the Hill reference.

Then I kicked him in the testicles!

Edit: TOP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's not so different from Texas at least, haha.  I used to get annoyed when cashiers wanted to talk about the items about I was purchasing.  I JUST WANT TO PAY FOR MY FOOD AND GO, NOT TALK ABOUT MY TORTILLAS.


I WILL NEVER GET USED TO THIS.  STOP ASKING HOW I AM.  I AM SEETHING WITH PENT UP NY RAGE.  I DON'T WANT TO CONVERSE AS I BUY VEGGIES THAT ARE GOOD FOR MY HEALTH.


----------



## NoVanon PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Nice to see some new spammers in here.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a feeling you will all pass...


----------



## matt267 PE

...gas.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Will.I.Am

:bananalama:  = Banana Lama.


----------



## lax_addict

matt267 PE said:


> Nice to see some new spammers in here.


Hi Matt, are you the guy we're supposed to make fun of? If so, you're a tool. If not, nice to meet you.


----------



## matt267 PE

lax_addict said:


> Hi Matt, are you the guy we're supposed to make fun of? If so, you're a tool. If not, nice to meet you.


You can make fun of whom ever you want. Just don't cry when you get banned.


----------



## matt267 PE

lax_addict said:


> Hi Matt, are you the guy we're supposed to make fun of? If so, you're a tool. If not, nice to meet you.


And nice to meet you too.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> @Will.I.Am
> 
> :bananalama:  = Banana Lama.


Got it. Is there a particular reason that it's green, or is that just for shiggles?


----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Got it. Is there a particular reason that it's green, or is that just for shiggles?


Green means pass red means fail. Duh.


----------



## lax_addict

matt267 PE said:


> And nice to meet you too.
> 
> View attachment 14066


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> Green means pass red means fail. Duh.


Good enough for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

I should do a starbucks run.  This sounds like a great idea.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> I should do a starbucks run.  This sounds like a great idea.


I concur, JK.  This sounds like am amazing idea.  You should treat yourself and get a latte!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I should do a starbucks run.  This sounds like a great idea.


Are you replacing yesterday's tea overdose with coffee?


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should do a starbucks run.  This sounds like a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur, JK.  This sounds like am amazing idea.  You should treat yourself and get a latte!
Click to expand...

You know what?  I do deserve a latte!  Thanks for reminding me!  You're amazing and awesome and beautiful!


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I should do a starbucks run.  This sounds like a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I concur, JK.  This sounds like am amazing idea.  You should treat yourself and get a latte!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what?  I do deserve a latte!  Thanks for reminding me!  You're amazing and awesome and beautiful!
Click to expand...

Aw shucks, no need to go overboard.  I'm palatable at best.  But starbucks will prob help your Tuesday slump!


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Are you replacing yesterday's tea overdose with coffee?


Already had 2 cups of tea.  But, idk, I just really want a vanilla chai latte.  And since I don't really drink coffee anymore (it keeps me up forever) and I'm not going to the gym (coffee makes me nauseous bouncing around), I figure today is a good opportunity for something warm and delicious!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Already had 2 cups of tea.  But, idk, I just really want a vanilla chai latte.  And since I don't really drink coffee anymore (it keeps me up forever) and I'm not going to the gym (coffee makes me nauseous bouncing around), I figure today is a good opportunity for something warm and delicious!






JayKay PE said:


> I concur, JK.  This sounds like am amazing idea.  You should treat yourself and get a latte!


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone have a good idea for a tattoo if I pass? I originally joked about getting my seal, but the longer I think about it the more I like it.


----------



## lax_addict

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone have a good idea for a tattoo if I pass?





engineering seal


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone have a good idea for a tattoo if I pass? I originally joked about getting my seal, but the longer I think about it the more I like it.


Here is one if you dont.




JK, I hope all of you pass.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone have a good idea for a tattoo if I pass? I originally joked about getting my seal, but the longer I think about it the more I like it.


I mean, when I passed I got a buffalo on my knee.  But to each their own.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man, that JayKay really convinced me to get a latte.  I should def become closer with them on the EB.

BAM.  TOPSIES.

:bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Here is one if you dont.


This should be if I fail...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My excitement for snacks apparently means I snack like a stoner


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, when I passed I got a buffalo on my knee.  But to each their own.


a tattoo or literally?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> a tattoo or literally?


A tattoo but I did eye those buffalo down the street and wonder if they ever worried about the ongoing stress of licensure.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> if they ever worried about the ongoing stress of licensure


Only if they want to put wagyu after their name.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I have meetings but I'm here to make my spam donation until later.


----------



## txjennah PE

My computer is about ready to get thrown off the 21st floor. You heard it here first.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I have meetings but I'm here to make my spam donation until later.


I've been meaning to ask, where's your profile picture from? I swear I've seen that before, but I can't remember where.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy smokies, I missed four pages. Love the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Buttered sourdough toast is so bomb.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But, needs some SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

Anyone figure out the cut score?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

It is good to see you again, @squaretaper PE!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone figure out the cut score?


Yes.


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes.


Good. Don't tell anyone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone figure out the cut score?


Didn't need to. Ashlei told me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone have a good idea for a tattoo if I pass? I originally joked about getting my seal, but the longer I think about it the more I like it.


Definitely the green PASS icon from your NCEES dashboard.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Morning, SPAMMERS.


Morning @squaretaper PE!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Morning @squaretaper PE!!


Ahoy hoy! Texas in the house!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone figure out the cut score?


I thought it was always 9000.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I thought it was always 9000.


No, it's a much more reasonable 81. Ashlei told me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1, 2, 3. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMMMM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Site walk this morning. Shoving coffee and toast in my face to energize.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ahoy hoy! Texas in the house!


As of three months ago, I'm representing Indiana now!

But my heart is still in Texas.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I know the contractor is going to gouge me on Hilti bolts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Morning @squaretaper PE!!


Ahoy hoy! Indiana in the house!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I know the contractor is going to gouge me on Hilti bolts.


Sounds about right.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Reminder to all: remember to wear sunscreen every day. SPF 15 minimum, 30 recommended.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Anything higher than 35 is a waste of time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I meant SPF, not age.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Anything higher than 35 is a waste of time.


lusone:



squaretaper PE said:


> I meant SPF, not age.


Some folks would argue with you on that point.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

View attachment 14072


----------



## txjennah PE

@squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am w/e I'm 35 and ~~living my best life ~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am w/e I'm 35 and ~~living my best life ~~


@txjennah PE I'm 35 and...alive. I mean, I exist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I wonder how many quotes we can get in one post.


I know someone tried this a few years ago, and there is an upper limit. Will have to retry it later when I have enough time to nest it properly, too busy rn


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What we need is more...SPAM!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Have the veterans given any thought to trademarking the phrase, 'The Suck'?


I think the marines already TM'd it?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am w/e I'm 35 and ~~living my best life ~~


I'll let you know in a few years, but it definitely hasn't been trending in the right direction.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Indiana is kinda weird.  Like no one has front license plates? What's with that?


most states don't have front plates


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ve got a few years before 35, but I think I’m already feeling it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> most states don't have front plates


WA does


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2 site visits down, 1 to go!


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> most states don't have front plates








ChebyshevII PE said:


> WA does


Texas did too!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 2 site visits down, 1 to go!


Woo! Be safe @LyceeFruit! And wear sunscreen!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah!  And they genuinely seem to want to talk to strangers in supermarkets!  That's my purse!  I don't know you!






txjennah PE said:


> That's not so different from Texas at least, haha.  I used to get annoyed when cashiers wanted to talk about the items about I was purchasing.  I JUST WANT TO PAY FOR MY FOOD AND GO, NOT TALK ABOUT MY TORTILLAS.


It's only in the northeast where people don't want to talk to strangers. Everyone else are so friendly that it's suspicious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Texas did too!


CA does, too. Just got my ham radio plates (no vanity plate renewal fee)!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NoVanon said:


> View attachment 14065


Welcome!

we need more spam. Results won't come out until we hit 15k

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> most states don't have front plates
> 
> 
> 
> WA does
Click to expand...



FL, AL, GA, and TN don't.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve got a few years before 35, but I think I’m already feeling it.


With enough booze, you don't feel anything at all.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> most states don't have front plates


I'd venture to say most states actually do, but there's quite a few that don't. I can confirm that Colorado, Utah, Oregon, California, and Ohio all do. Kansas and Kentucky definitely don't.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> Green means pass red means fail. Duh.


hence my argument about the pencils

cc: @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Orchid PE

I wish they let me keep the pencil. They made sure they accounted for every single pencil.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'd venture to say most states actually do, but there's quite a few that don't. I can confirm that Colorado, Utah, Oregon, California, and Ohio all do. Kansas and Kentucky definitely don't.


According to Google, 31 states + DC require front plates.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> squaretaper PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana is kinda weird.  Like no one has front license plates? What's with that?
> 
> 
> 
> most states don't have front plates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WA does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas did too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CA does, too. Just got my ham radio plates (no vanity plate renewal fee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FL, AL, GA, and TN don't.
Click to expand...

Neither does Pennsylvania.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChebyshevII PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana is kinda weird.  Like no one has front license plates? What's with that?
> 
> 
> 
> most states don't have front plates
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WA does
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Texas did too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CA does, too. Just got my ham radio plates (no vanity plate renewal fee)!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FL, AL, GA, and TN don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither does Pennsylvania.
Click to expand...

A state that doesn't require front plates is the type of state I want to live in.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I wish they let me keep the pencil. They made sure they accounted for every single pencil.


it wouldn't surprise me if the rules are a bit ambiguous about collecting *all* materials. They aren't supposed to take the pencils, but some sites do.

NCEES is justifiably very concerned with making sure they get ALL of the test sheets and books back!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> According to Google, 31 states + DC require front plates.


I just found the same results.

https://www.autolist.com/guides/front-license-plate


----------



## Orchid PE

Vehicle turn signals are just another way for the government to track your movement.


----------



## matt267 PE

Top 10 spammers always get a pass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, when I passed I got a buffalo on my knee.  But to each their own.


uhh, why?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> Top 10 spammers always get a pass.


Trying my best.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> My computer is about ready to get thrown off the 21st floor. You heard it here first.


You've got a high floor office? Cool!


----------



## txjennah PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve got a few years before 35, but I think I’m already feeling it.






Will.I.Am said:


> I'll let you know in a few years, but it definitely hasn't been trending in the right direction.


Haha a little sarcasm on my end. But while there are definitely some things I'd like to change, overall I'm good and would muuuuch rather be 35 than 25 again. Haha.  No way you could repay me to revisit those years.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Trying my best.


Gotta spam harder, then, because veteran spams also count for the top 10.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anyone figure out the cut score?


80/80


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I thought it was always 9000.


naw, its above 9000


----------



## Orchid PE

View attachment 14074


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> As of three months ago, I'm representing Indiana now!


They have 31 story buildings in Indiana?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gotta spam harder, then, because veteran spams also count for the top 10.


Well, in that case, I'm hosed.  ldman:


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You've got a high floor office? Cool!


Yeah! I like it    And perfect for throwing electronics off of (just kidding, no balconies up here).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMMM!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> They have 31 story buildings in Indiana?


We are probably the only city in Indiana to have them, but yep!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok spammers, time to gear up for site visit. SPAM y'all later!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> naw, its above 9000


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> WA does


All 6 New England states have front plates. VT you can skip the front plate only if you bought the "VT Strong" plate after Irene. 

NY and NJ have front plates.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> squaretaper PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> txjennah PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am w/e I'm 35 and ~~living my best life ~~
> 
> 
> 
> @txjennah PE I'm 35 and...alive. I mean, I exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll let you know in a few years, but it definitely hasn't been trending in the right direction.
Click to expand...

I'm a couple years past 35 and yeah, things are definitely trending negative. At least I finally got all of the stuff scratched off my "before kids" list.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This spam thread moves fast. I'm not reading all this shit

Love yall


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Woo! Be safe @LyceeFruit! And wear sunscreen!


Its raining so I think im safe without it lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> This spam thread moves fast. I'm not reading all this shit
> 
> Love yall


My exact thoughts from yesterday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's only in the northeast where people don't want to talk to strangers. Everyone else are so friendly that it's suspicious.


Not all of the Northeast. I talked to someone when i was in CT and she immediately knew I wasnt from CT (im from NH originally). Folks in some of the Maine stores wont stfu


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Its raining so I think im safe without it lol


UV rays can easily penetrate cloud cover.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Its raining so I think im safe without it lol


We're in Northern California. We're *literally* burning up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> All 6 New England states have front plates. VT you can skip the front plate only if you bought the "VT Strong" plate after Irene.
> 
> NY and NJ have front plates.


PA and Delaware are the only states in the northeast without front plates.

DE barely needs plates anyway. They have the extra small plates with only a few digits, prolly because there are so few cars.


----------



## Orchid PE

Good thing I don't have any PG&amp;E stock...


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> hence my argument about the pencils
> 
> cc: @ChebyshevII PE


I too used the green ones during my exam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> UV rays can easily penetrate cloud cover.


*shrugs* very little of my skin is exposed since im wearing FR long sleeves and such


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> We're in Northern California. We're *literally* burning up.


Sorry 

WA (my area, anyway) is in the awkward stage where it’s below 32F in the morning and potentially up to 70 in the afternoon.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> *shrugs* very little of my skin is exposed since im wearing FR long sleeves and such


True.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14076


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry
> 
> WA (my area, anyway) is in the awkward stage where it’s below 32F in the morning and potentially up to 70 in the afternoon.


desert FTW!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> True.


But yeah, in general, I need to be waaaay better about sunscreen. Im a pasty pale white kid


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> But yeah, in general, I need to be waaaay better about sunscreen. Im a pasty pale white kid


I understand. I'm super pale and used to live in FL. Had to move because I ain't about that beach life.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I understand. I'm super pale and used to live in FL. Had to move because I ain't about that beach life.


Where are you now?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Where are you now?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Where are you now?


But had to fly to FL to take the exam because when I originally applied it was with the FL board of Pro Engs.


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 80/80


I passed with a 43/80. 

:bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Almost to 3rd site visit. And then we get to have lunch!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I don’t think I could tell you what I passed with, since so few took my exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

The most aggravating thing about this whole exam is wondering for the rest of my life, "what problems did I get wrong and why?"


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a couple years past 35 and yeah, things are definitely trending negative. At least I finally got all of the stuff scratched off my "before kids" list.


Haha.  Husband and I expect to have a kid within the next year, if all goes well, so we'll see if things are still trending up after that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> I passed with a 43/80.
> 
> :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha.  Husband and I expect to have a kid within the next year, if all goes well, so we'll see if things are still trending up after that


I'm 26 practicing for #2, things are still trending.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> The most aggravating thing about this whole exam is wondering for the rest of my life, "what problems did I get wrong and why?"


I promise you, that within six months after you learn that you passed, that you will give zero fucks about what questions you got right or wrong.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha.  Husband and I expect to have a kid within the next year, if all goes well, so we'll see if things are still trending up after that


that's the plan here. But we're certainly going to stop after one.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I promise you, that within six months after you learn that you passed, that you will give zero fucks about what questions you got right or wrong.


I tried googling and doing research on a specific problem, but can't figure out the solution. I don't think any of the answers listed were actually correct. It's a super theoretical question though, so literally any number ever could be the correct answer.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> uhh, why?


Buffalo stands for home!  There is a huge buffalo farm on LI that my family lives, literally, less than 3-minutes from.  So it was always one of the ways we'd always say where we were at home ('I'm just passing the buffalo, be home soon.  Ah shit, accident near the buffalo, going to take back roads.  Stupid city people are pulling over to watch the buffalo').  Been meaning to get it for a while, my left leg is all 'places I've lived/gone to school/favorite things', so the buffalo needed to be added sometime.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's the plan here. But we're certainly going to stop after one.


I ideally would like two, just because I had a younger brother and having a sibling was a great experience...but realistically, we'll stop at one. I mean, we were scarred from our dog's puppy years. That was 7 years ago and he's still our only dog. I can only imagine having a child is 3000X harder than a puppy


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Not all of the Northeast. I talked to someone when i was in CT and she immediately knew I wasnt from CT (im from NH originally). Folks in some of the Maine stores wont stfu


I mean, that's Maine.  We already know something's going on in the water up there and a majority of them are half-French any how.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's the plan here. But we're certainly going to stop after one.


TBH I think #1 was the hardest, just because it was such a huge change. #2 was hard because of having to keep up with #1’s schedule while simultaneously having no schedule. By the time #3 rolled around, we were used to everything, so arguably it’s easier right now.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> TBH I think #1 was the hardest, just because it was such a huge change. #2 was hard because of having to keep up with #1’s schedule while simultaneously having no schedule. By the time #3 rolled around, we were used to everything, so arguably it’s easier right now.


I've heard similar. One of my old coworkers said #1 was the worst, #2 being a little easier, then by #5 he didn't even notice.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha.  Husband and I expect to have a kid within the next year, if all goes well, so we'll see if things are still trending up after that


BABY ALFIE.  Hahahahahahaha, oh my, that is so great!  And I'm going to laugh so hard at your dog when this happens.  I can just see the, "why would you do this to me?" when a loud, angry, baby arrives.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've heard similar. One of my old coworkers said #1 was the worst, #2 being a little easier, then by #5 he didn't even notice.


I read this and was like, "Yeah, yeah, after 2...wait.  5?  Why would you do that to yourself?"


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I read this and was like, "Yeah, yeah, after 2...wait.  5?  Why would you do that to yourself?"


They kind of start taking care of each other by that point lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I read this and was like, "Yeah, yeah, after 2...wait.  5?  Why would you do that to yourself?"


LOL. Mrs Cheb is already thinking about #4 and I’m just over here like:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> The most aggravating thing about this whole exam is wondering for the rest of my life, "what problems did I get wrong and why?"


This has definitely been the worst part of my last 4 days.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> LOL. Mrs Cheb is already thinking about #4 and I’m just over here like:


HAHA I can't stop laughing at this meme!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> BABY ALFIE.  Hahahahahahaha, oh my, that is so great!  And I'm going to laugh so hard at your dog when this happens.  I can just see the, "why would you do this to me?" when a loud, angry, baby arrives.


Hahaha yes he's probably not going to be a fan.  He's already 7.5 and turning into a little grump.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> LOL. Mrs Cheb is already thinking about #4 and I’m just over here like:


Poopy diapers with scraped knees with teenage angst and potential learner's permits.  All of that bundled into one phase of your life.  Enjoy!


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've heard similar. One of my old coworkers said #1 was the worst, #2 being a little easier, then by #5 he didn't even notice.


My cousin has five kids...I can't even fathom it.  Good thing that ship has sailed, even if I wanted 5 kids


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> My cousin has five kids...I can't even fathom it.  Good thing that ship has sailed, even if I wanted 5 kids


My brother in law has 5, too. All boys. All under 10. It's a disaster.


----------



## leggo PE

Hi, spammers!

EDIT: Woot! TOPSIES!!  :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> My brother in law has 5, too. All boys. All under 10. It's a disaster.


I can imagine. I grew up with 3 younger brothers.

For the record my parents currently have 10, of which I am the oldest. And before anyone asks, only 3/10 are biological.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> My brother in law has 5, too. All boys. All under 10. It's a disaster.


We had friends who had quads, 1 one girl and 3 boys...I remember visiting their house one day when the kids were 3 or 4. They were all simultaneously throwing all their toys at the wall. Their mother looked like she wanted to jump out the window.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Hi, spammers!


Hi @leggo PE!


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> My brother in law has 5, too. All boys. All under 10. It's a disaster.


I totally forgot another old coworker of mine had 5 boys! I think he's doing ok though. It's starting to freak me out thinking about how many people with 5 kids I know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> LOL. Mrs Cheb is already thinking about #4 and I’m just over here like:
> 
> View attachment 14080


You know you're she's going to get her way eventually right?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You know you're she's going to get her way eventually right?


Obviously. Unless, of course, there was an accident of some sort. Like I “accidentally” went to the hospital and got snipped.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> We had friends who had quads, 1 one girl and 3 boys...I remember visiting their house one day when the kids were 3 or 4. They were all simultaneously throwing all their toys at the wall. Their mother looked like she wanted to jump out the window.


All the same age would be rough. Spreading them out over time helps. Though, I would prefer to have twins this next time around since we want 3 total, and we can just knock out the rest in one more pregnancy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> This has definitely been the worst part of my last 4 days.


that feel will _eventually_ go away. Maybe as soon as January if you pass.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I read this and was like, "Yeah, yeah, after 2...wait.  5?  Why would you do that to yourself?"


To give natural selection the finger! 

(For context, I have no kids and it's entirely possible that natural selection will, ultimately, be giving me the finger.)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

With these stories you guys are just reinforcing the "one and done" decision my wife and I made.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> They kind of start taking care of each other by that point lol


Yeah but how do you afford everything else.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> With these stories you guys are just reinforcing the "one and done" decision my wife and I made.


Give the first one a year before making a final decision. It's so amazing and unbelievable watching them grow up and interact with other kids, that's why we want more.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm on Team No Kids Ever.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Yeah but how do you afford everything else.


Roughly, I'd say the cost of each kid is: Tn = S / (5 + 2^n), Where Tn is the total cost for kid n, and S is your yearly salary.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> The most aggravating thing about this whole exam is wondering for the rest of my life, "what problems did I get wrong and why?"


You will not worry about this once you've passed, I promise.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Roughly, I'd say the cost of each kid is: Tn = S / (5 + 2^n), Where Tn is the total cost for kid n, and S is your yearly salary.


So with no kids they still eat up your salary. Checks out if you include dating


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Roughly, I'd say the cost of each kid is: Tn = S / (5 + 2^n), Where Tn is the total cost for kid n, and S is your yearly salary.


Tn = S / (5 + 2^n)   for     age of oldest &lt; 5
*Σ*T1..n = S     for     age of oldest &gt; 5


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> So with no kids they still eat up your salary. Checks out if you include dating


We probably spent more money on babies before the first was even born lol


----------



## leggo PE

No kids for me, yet, either. But eventually! Hopefully two. Not counting on anything.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Tn = S / (5 + 2^n)   for     age of oldest &lt; 5
> *Σ*T1..n = S     for     age of oldest &gt; 5


So in 3.25 years my kid will eat up my entire salary. Thanks for the heads up. I will see if I can up my intermittent fasting to full time fasting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Were done with site visits. And i get my ikea stop on the way back!


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> So in 3.25 years my kid will eat up my entire salary. Thanks for the heads up. I will see if I can up my intermittent fasting to full time fasting.


Yep. School clothes, karate, T ball, birthday gifts, other kids' birthday party gifts, christmas, summer camp, 529 plan, food, etc. lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> And i get my ikea stop on the way back!


----------



## Orchid PE

I imagine one day I'll be sitting in the living room on my phone looking at my bank account and saying, "Honey, I thought I got paid today." She'll then reply, "You did. We have 3 kids. Thanks."


----------



## Orchid PE

I guess it's a good thing I'm going for this PE license cause it's totally gonna help me get a larger salary


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I imagine one day I'll be sitting in the living room on my phone looking at my bank account and saying, "Honey, I thought I got paid today." She'll then reply, "You did. We have 3 kids. Thanks."


reminds me of this


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Money, exhaustion, and all other issues aside...I can say with 100% certainty that I do not regret having kids (or for that matter, multiple of them)


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Money, exhaustion, and all other issues aside...I can say with 100% certainty that I do not regret having kids (or for that matter, multiple of them)


Just like getting a PE license I would guess?


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Were done with site visits. And i get my ikea stop on the way back!


Your coworker is letting you all stop at Ikea??


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Just like getting a PE license I would guess?


Yes. But I am not sure about the multiple PE license part.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Just like getting a PE license I would guess?


Similar, although I keep those items in separate boxes.

(figuratively, duh)


----------



## Orchid PE

How many posts are in this topic?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> How many posts are in this topic?


At least 1.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Similar, although I keep those items in separate boxes.
> 
> (figuratively, duh)


I would suggest you keep your kids out of boxes to avoid a visit from CPS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Your coworker is letting you all stop at Ikea??


Well we're stuck in CT for the night since we booked hotel rooms so its either ikea trip or sit in our hotel rooms tonight


----------



## Master slacker

asdfsadfgbshdtyjuftyrk


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> I tried googling and doing research on a specific problem, but can't figure out the solution. I don't think any of the answers listed were actually correct. It's a super theoretical question though, so literally any number ever could be the correct answer.


@Chattaneer

If you don't think any of the answers listed were actually correct, you should contact NCEES. It's not uncommon for them to make an error on the exam. I contacted them about an AM question after I took the exam. I'm 99.9% sure they didn't provide enough info to answer the question. It happens.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So the GW is scarier than I remembered


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> How many posts are in this topic?


take the number of pages, subtract one, then multiply by 25. That'll get you to the lowest multiple of 25.

Ideally, we should be getting through 24 pages of spam per work day to get to the _nominal_ release date.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Your coworker is letting you all stop at Ikea??


Did she have to ask for permission?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So the GW is scarier than I remembered


Just remember, New Jersey is the light at the end of NYC's tunnels.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Master slacker said:


> asdfsadfgbshdtyjuftyrk


klsajhark798734nfi7


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> take the number of pages, subtract one, then multiply by 25. That'll get you to the lowest multiple of 25.
> 
> Ideally, we should be getting through 24 pages of spam per work day to get to the _nominal_ release date.


or just check here


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> take the number of pages, subtract one, then multiply by 25. That'll get you to the lowest multiple of 25.
> 
> Ideally, we should be getting through 24 pages of spam per work day to get to the _nominal_ release date.


That's quite a bit for only a handful of people to handle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many posts are in this topic?
> 
> 
> 
> take the number of pages, subtract one, then multiply by 25. That'll get you to the lowest multiple of 25.
> 
> Ideally, we should be getting through 24 pages of spam per work day to get to the _nominal_ release date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or just check here
> 
> View attachment 14083
Click to expand...

Well yeah sure, but only if you want to do it the easy way


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's quiet a bit for only a handful of people to handle.


If that level of math scares someone then they probably failed the PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ugh, is it 3:00 yet?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If that level of math scares someone then they probably failed the PE


*That's quite a bit of posting for only a handful of people.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just remember, New Jersey is the light at the end of NYC's tunnels.


That's an upsetting outcome.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did she have to ask for permission?


Lol, i mean technically we're on a business trip so their comment makes sense. My coworker is my PM too and is pretty laidback, especially since we've done what we came here to do

Edit, omgosh top!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> My brother in law has 5, too. All boys. All under 10. It's a disaster.


Shit.  Once they get past 13 the fucking sheets will be like drywall.  Poor mom.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just remember, New Jersey is the light at the end of NYC's tunnels.


Well on our way to Jersey we were on the lower deck. This time we were on upper. Not a fan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> *That's quite a bit of posting for only a handful of people.


oh, ah

eh more people will join the thread eventually.

Plus we'll end up having some "spam to [large round number]" races along the way.

The large post counts you see from the vets aren't from having long carefully constructed arguments


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> To give natural selection the finger!
> 
> (For context, I have no kids and it's entirely possible that natural selection will, ultimately, be giving me the finger.)


Yooooooo.  JK ain't having no kids anytime soon.  I'm living the high-life and drinking until 3:30am each weekend.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Shit.  Once they get past 13 the fucking sheets will be like drywall.  Poor mom.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Well on our way to Jersey we were on the lower deck. This time we were on upper. Not a fan


You should try the Bay Bridge in Maryland. Or as I call it: "White Knuckle Bridge"

high crosswinds, narrow reversible lanes, high grade, high speeds, and only scrawny raised guardrail (with a view to the bay 500' below) between you and certain death*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*actually it's not certain. Most of the people who have driven (or were pushed) off the bridge somehow manage to survive


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Alright, I got my IRL work done. Who's ready for more spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man.  I got that latte and I feel like my life is slightly better, even though I got more projects added to my load.

My supervisor is worried I'll be overloaded.  I cackle as I go underneath the trapdoor of my projects, ala Wicked Queen from Disney's classic "Snow White and the 7 Dwarves"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> My supervisor is worried I'll be overloaded.


Overtime pay!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh man.  I got that latte and I feel like my life is slightly better, even though I got more projects added to my load.
> 
> My supervisor is worried I'll be overloaded.  I cackle as I go underneath the trapdoor of my projects, ala Wicked Queen from Disney's classic "Snow White and the 7 Dwarves"


I told my PM I'm more productive when I feel slightly overloaded (since he needs to lean on me to get a few of our projects going since our younger team cant do it as quickly, efficiently, and correctly as I can)


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Overtime pay!


If I wasn't going to the BMV/DMV today to see what I need to do to get a license/new plates, I def would have been like "hey hey, I'm staying late to get through training and start getting these project packages together, okay?"

Plus I want to make pumpkin snicker doodles tonight...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I told my PM I'm more productive when I feel slightly overloaded (since he needs to lean on me to get a few of our projects going since our younger team cant do it as quickly, efficiently, and correctly as I can)


I def feel more productive when I'm slightly overloaded, since consulting pretty much was always overloading me.  The main drawback from all this is that it's a completely new system/I have no idea what work goes into this, so I'm a little overwhelmed because things are getting added to my plate and I don't...really know how to do them?  So I'm slowly working through that and trying to get that done.

I forgot how much I loved Trello and I'm back to using it again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE i tried using trello when i started studying for the PE this time but quickly fell off of that. I like lists and organization but it didnt work for me


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I def feel more productive when I'm slightly overloaded, since consulting pretty much was always overloading me.  The main drawback from all this is that it's a completely new system/I have no idea what work goes into this, so I'm a little overwhelmed because things are getting added to my plate and I don't...really know how to do them?  So I'm slowly working through that and trying to get that done.
> 
> I forgot how much I loved Trello and I'm back to using it again.


My company management pushes the philosophy that you work on 1 thing only, until it's finished. Then you start the next thing. It rarely actually works out like that (only 1 thing), but it does DRASTICALLY limit the priorities compared to other places that I've worked.

I rarely have more than 2 (sometimes 3) tasks at a time. And if something more important comes up, then the other stuff gets dropped. I probably have more on-hold projects than active projects.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> @Chattaneer
> 
> If you don't think any of the answers listed were actually correct, you should contact NCEES. It's not uncommon for them to make an error on the exam. I contacted them about an AM question after I took the exam. I'm 99.9% sure they didn't provide enough info to answer the question. It happens.


I was totally prepared to contact NCEES about at least one question, but I didn't see any on my exam that had discernible errors.

There was one question that I think only like 5 examinees could have answered definitively because it was so obscure, but none that were truly erroneous.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @JayKay PE i tried using trello when i started studying for the PE this time but quickly fell off of that. I like lists and organization but it didnt work for me


tbh, when I was studying for the PE, I just made a 'schedule' in my word document that was like "review this.  Do all the questions on this day.  Start this".

I like trello right now because the way the government work is going, as opposed to my consulting work, is there are a lot of projects that get started, then cancelled, or put into a holding pattern, that I want to keep track of...but if I do my normal method of paper+pencil, or list it out, I will def forget something.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I need to contact NCEES about the double question on Power (which im sure they know about by now) but also the lack of professionalism of the proctors


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My company management pushes the philosophy that you work on 1 thing only, until it's finished. Then you start the next thing. It rarely actually works out like that (only 1 thing), but it does DRASTICALLY limit the priorities compared to other places that I've worked.
> 
> I rarely have more than 2 (sometimes 3) tasks at a time. And if something more important comes up, then the other stuff gets dropped. I probably have more on-hold projects than active projects.


 Ha ha ha ha ha ha ah haa.  Oh god, I would have been killed in my previous job if it was a 'do one thing at a time'-philosophy!  I mean, I think I was juggling like tasks like "Finish FER", but that one task had like eighteen other tasks under it.  But then I was juggling other reports at the same time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> tbh, when I was studying for the PE, I just made a 'schedule' in my word document that was like "review this.  Do all the questions on this day.  Start this".
> 
> I like trello right now because the way the government work is going, as opposed to my consulting work, is there are a lot of projects that get started, then cancelled, or put into a holding pattern, that I want to keep track of...but if I do my normal method of paper+pencil, or list it out, I will def forget something.


I might try it again for work tasks since everything is more concrete than studying for the test. I quickly went back to my pen and paper list for that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hi, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bye, SPAMMERS.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Previous conversations about kids.

My sister-in-law is the youngest of 14!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMMM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Previous conversations about kids.
> 
> My sister-in-law is the youngest of 14!


Jesus.  That's a soccer team with reserves.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yooooooo.  JK ain't having no kids anytime soon.  I'm living the high-life and drinking until 3:30am each weekend.


OMG, I would die. 5:15 is my wake up time. One drink and I'm done for 2 days.


----------



## matt267 PE

squaretaper PE said:


> One drink and I'm done for 2 days.


Sucks getting old.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did she have to ask for permission?


I was under the impression that it was the coworker who was driving, so in that case, yes, I would ask permission.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I was under the impression that it was the coworker who was driving, so in that case, yes, I would ask permission.


He is driving, hence all mah spammin'


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I imagine one day I'll be sitting in the living room on my phone looking at my bank account and saying, "Honey, I thought I got paid today." She'll then reply, "You did. We have 3 kids. Thanks."


I don't even have kids and that already happens...  :bawling:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 557!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You're welcome.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> He is driving, hence all mah spammin'


I thought maybe you were taking turns?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG, I would die. 5:15 is my wake up time. One drink and I'm done for 2 days.


Samesies


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I need to contact NCEES about the double question on Power (which im sure they know about by now) but also the lack of professionalism of the proctors


I encouraged people in the EE/power thread yesterday to do it. It sounds like a bunch of people reported it afterwards. Sending them another message can't hurt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I need to contact NCEES about the ... lack of professionalism of the proctors


If you failed the exam, which you didn't, you would get the exam survey soon. That's when they ask about the site conditions and proctors.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG, I would die. 5:15 is my wake up time. One drink and I'm done for 2 days.


Hahahahaha, I drank until early on Saturday morning and then had kickboxing at 11:30am.  It was rough, but I prevailed due to my big glass of water I drank before bed!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ah haa.  Oh god, I would have been killed in my previous job if it was a 'do one thing at a time'-philosophy!  I mean, I think I was juggling like tasks like "Finish FER", but that one task had like eighteen other tasks under it.  But then I was juggling other reports at the same time.


Yeah same. Though I'm trying to focus on one thing right now just to get it out the door. Invoicing ughhhhhhhh.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I thought maybe you were taking turns?


Nah, i did offer. But we're in this huge 15yo SUV so im happy to not be driving it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My sister-in-law is the youngest of 14!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you failed the exam, which you didn't, you would get the exam survey soon. That's when they ask about the site conditions and proctors.


I like your faith in me. It does make me feel better.

Another coworker on this trip learned last night I didnt have my PE and was utterly shocked. She could have sworn I had it and assumed I did. She said "for what its worth, youre a very competent engineer and intelligent. Youve totally got it"


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I like your faith in me. It does make me feel better.
> 
> Another coworker on this trip learned last night I didnt have my PE and was utterly shocked. She could have sworn I had it and assumed I did. She said "for what its worth, youre a very competent engineer and intelligent. Youve totally got it"


Which makes it all the more crushing when you don't pass.  T_T


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Which makes it all the more crushing when you don't pass.  T_T


Yeah, exactly. I have numerous incompetent coworkers who have passed. Tbh I don't hold her in very high regard in terms of her work product (&amp;im not alone) 

The Power PE really is about luck, I swear


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE shouldnt the survey be soon btw?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yeah, exactly. I have numerous incompetent coworkers who have passed. Tbh I don't hold her in very high regard in terms of her work product (&amp;im not alone)
> 
> The Power PE really is about luck, I swear


Same thing happened to me.  First two times, kept getting crushed by people saying, "you're super smart and competent, you'll pass!", failing, and then seeing people who were way less smart passing on their first try.

I'm just happy it's done so I don't need to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you failed the exam, which you didn't, you would get the exam survey soon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Same thing happened to me.  First two times, kept getting crushed by people saying, "you're super smart and competent, you'll pass!", failing, and then seeing people who were way less smart passing on their first try.
> 
> I'm just happy it's done so I don't need to worry about it anymore.


Which is why I told basically no one I was taking it the last 2 times. I didnt want the pressure of dealing with endless questions for weeks about it. I told who needed to know (my direct boss, my PM). Our office manager knew on Tuesday and she was one of my references for my application. This was my last shot on this application.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Which is why I told basically no one I was taking it the last 2 times. I didnt want the pressure of dealing with endless questions for weeks about it. I told who needed to know (my direct boss, my PM). Our office manager knew on Tuesday and she was one of my references for my application. This was my last shot on this application.


Wait, what?  Why?  Are you in a three-strikes then you need to reapply state?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, what?  Why?  Are you in a three-strikes then you need to reapply state?


The application is good for 2 years so its 3-4 attempts on each application depending when you submitted it. 

Edit: top again!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo, page 24!!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> The application is good for 2 years so its 3-4 attempts on each application depending when you submitted it.
> 
> Edit: top again!


WHaaaaaaaata?  Only 2-years?  I was lucky to do NY.  They're pretty strict on getting your application approved, but once it is I think it's good for unlimited tries/as many years as you need once they give you the "okay".  Or it might have been your application is good/never expires, but after 3 attempts if you failed you need to prove you took a review test prior to registering for the next exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE shouldnt the survey be soon btw?


I'm surprised it hasn't gone out yet.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> WHaaaaaaaata?  Only 2-years?  I was lucky to do NY.  They're pretty strict on getting your application approved, but once it is I think it's good for unlimited tries/as many years as you need once they give you the "okay".  Or it might have been your application is good/never expires, but after 3 attempts if you failed you need to prove you took a review test prior to registering for the next exam.


First time ive heard someone say they were lucky for NY lol. 

I test in VT and ive seen many people from NY take it there.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yeah, exactly. I have numerous incompetent coworkers who have passed. Tbh I don't hold her in very high regard in terms of her work product (&amp;im not alone)
> 
> The Power PE really is about luck, I swear


I worked with someone years ago who took her PE and passed the first time...and everyone was REAL snarky about it because they um, definitely didn't expect her to.

I thought about this as I failed multiple times.


----------



## leggo PE

I had to take the PE three times, and the first two times, I took it with two different former coworkers (each one once) who were younger than me and had less experience. Both passed on the first try. It took me three times. Literally, when I failed the first time and my coworker passed, we told our boss the news together, and he looked at me in disbelief. It was the worst feeling ever.

After I failed the second time, I went home early and cried in my bed. I was useless.

When I got my results after taking it the third time, I was too scared to check my results myself and made my now husband (boyfriend at the time) check for me instead. He played a joke on me and wouldn't tell me what color box he saw on my NCEES dashboard. Finally, he told me. He's lucky I didn't break up with him over that!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm honest believer that, the more times you take the exam, the more you savor it and realize that it is a huge thing to have overcome, and that you should feel incredibly proud of it. All of us will get there!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I had to take the PE three times, and the first two times, I took it with two different former coworkers (each one once) who were younger than me and had less experience. Both passed on the first try. It took me three times. Literally, when I failed the first time and my coworker passed, we told our boss the news together, and he looked at me in disbelief. It was the worst feeling ever.
> 
> After I failed the second time, I went home early and cried in my bed. I was useless.
> 
> When I got my results after taking it the third time, I was too scared to check my results myself and made my now husband (boyfriend at the time) check for me instead. He played a joke on me and wouldn't tell me what color box he saw on my NCEES dashboard. Finally, he told me. He's lucky I didn't break up with him over that!


Im not sure what im gonna do when I get the results. Theres no focus happening no matter what I do


----------



## leggo PE

Just try not to break your keyboard! I highly recommend the Chrome automatic refresh add-on.


----------



## txjennah PE

i just wasted fifteen minutes trying to get medical records faxed over, because someone was new and thought it would be better to guess rather than ask and get the right response. Errrghhh.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I had to take the PE three times, and the first two times, I took it with two different former coworkers (each one once) who were younger than me and had less experience. Both passed on the first try. It took me three times. Literally, when I failed the first time and my coworker passed, we told our boss the news together, and he looked at me in disbelief. It was the worst feeling ever.
> 
> After I failed the second time, I went home early and cried in my bed. I was useless.
> 
> When I got my results after taking it the third time, I was too scared to check my results myself and made my now husband (boyfriend at the time) check for me instead. He played a joke on me and wouldn't tell me what color box he saw on my NCEES dashboard. Finally, he told me. He's lucky I didn't break up with him over that!


Oh my god, I can't imagine the emotional turmoil as you waited to hear what color the box was the third time. LOL.

I failed twice, and each time, I took a walk around my building and cried on the phone while talking to my now husband.  For the third attempt, the results email came in right before I was leaving for work.  I made my husband grab our dog and sit next to me on the couch for emotional support as I logged into NCEES. I remember seeing the green box and saying, "I PASSED?!!!?!!!??!!!" in disbelief.  Then immediately started sobbing the ugliest of all ugly cries.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Just try not to break your keyboard! I highly recommend the Chrome automatic refresh add-on.


No, what I meant was idk if I'm gonna open it whil at work or wait til I get home. I would be able to focus not knowing. But I also wont be able to focus knowing (regardless pass or fail)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you failed the exam, which you didn't, you would get the exam survey soon. That's when they ask about the site conditions and proctors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14086
Click to expand...


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I could go for endless Dungeness, if that was even possible.


You need to go to the Grand Aleutian hotel in Dutch harbor on Wednesday nights. Endless crab, multiple types.


----------



## blybrook PE

Should add that the Wednesday night dinner is under 50 a person.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> No, what I meant was idk if I'm gonna open it whil at work or wait til I get home. I would be able to focus not knowing. But I also wont be able to focus knowing (regardless pass or fail)


If you have the will power to know the results are out in your state and not check your personal results until you are home from work, well then, I salute you!


----------



## txjennah PE

Computer is being super slow. About to set it on fire.


----------



## leggo PE

We've progressed from dropping it out the window on the 21st story to this... Also, shouldn't you be going home?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> If you have the will power to know the results are out in your state and not check your personal results until you are home from work, well then, I salute you!


I might just text my boss " pe results are in. Im going home to open them. See you tomorrow"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> I've been meaning to ask, where's your profile picture from? I swear I've seen that before, but I can't remember where.


I wish I had a better source for you...but google.  The song "Crown" by Jay-Z resonates with me. This image kinda speaks to how I see myself...especially as it pertains to that song.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> We've progressed from dropping it out the window on the 21st story to this... Also, shouldn't you be going home?


Yes, probably in another 30-45 min...trying to get in some extra time for Halloween.  Senior management is coming in that day, so we're going to lunch. And I'm trying to leave early that day since apparently our neighborhood gets flooded with kids early.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> I wish I had a better source for you...but google.  The song "Crown" by Jay-Z resonates with me. This image kinda speaks to how I see myself...especially as it pertains to that song.


yeah, it's a great profile pic


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Computer is being super slow. About to set it on fire.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I might just text my boss " pe results are in. Im going home to open them. See you tomorrow"


thats about half of what I did

edit topps :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> thats about half of what I did
> 
> edit topps :bananalama:


I mean she told me to leave early last time but by the time she had seen my text amd responded, it wasnt worth it. I had composed myself and whatnot


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


>


We have that picture posted on the wall above our printer lol


----------



## leggo PE

I don't text my bosses haha.


----------



## Roarbark

Man, I'm getting flashbacks to the thankful sheer elation of finding out I passed. Wheeeee.

A friend took it for the 3rd (4th?) time this Oct. And then got his work laptop stolen the day after. I hope he passes. Gotta keep the universe in balance +/- here...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@leggo PE this boss is my first boss. She sits next to me, we're FB friends, and text a bunch. The bosses above her, I wouldn't text. If I hadn't relocated to this office, I'd probably just suffer in silence and be bursting to know. But my new office is rather lax and she's pretty laidback. She 100% needs to be firmer with our group tho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Second time around I had the full support of my office and line management. They knew I was on the edge of being a total basket case. I told my boss that when the results come in, if it was bad, I would just sent him a note saying that I was going home for the rest of the day and that I'd be back in the office whenever I was back in the office. followed it with that I'd do the appropriate paperwork later. It was the end of the year and I was getting close to a couple weeks of use/lose time anyway. He was fine with it.

It  didn't matter because I passed.

I'd spent about two weeks F5ing the site. So I was "ready" with seeing a red or green box at any random moment. Of course that's not how it came. I had to use the bathroom, so I hit f5 one last time, nothing, so I left the office and locked the door. 15 seconds later the email arrives. Ah well. I just finish the task before me, and then spend a minute to mentally prep myself. Walk back, unlock the door and close it behind me. Sit in my chair, prepare myself, and hit F5 one last time.

I can't emphasize this next part enough. The building I used to work in was designed to survive a direct hit from a nuke and still remain operational during the ensuring war. The walls are thick enough to take that energy and they're also meant to be soundproof to keep secret conversations secret.

People down the hall heard me scream "yes!". People on conference calls with those people heard it too..


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I wish I had a better source for you...but google.  The song "Crown" by Jay-Z resonates with me. This image kinda speaks to how I see myself...especially as it pertains to that song.


A-ha! That explains how I could have seen it before, but have no recollection of it.  Thank you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> You need to go to the Grand Aleutian hotel in Dutch harbor on Wednesday nights. Endless crab, multiple types.


I am completely sold. See you in AK!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Both of my office mates are gone for the day so I get to close the door and feel like I have the biggest office in the building...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't emphasize this next part enough. The building I used to work in was designed to survive a direct hit from a nuke and still remain operational during the ensuring war. The walls are thick enough to take that energy and they're also meant to be soundproof to keep secret conversations secret.
> 
> People down the hall heard me scream "yes!". People on conference calls with those people heard it too..


This might be the best thing I've read today. Top 5, for sure.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

This is when open concept is an issue. We have limited space to go and everyone would definitely here if I shouted "YES!!!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Second time around I had the full support of my office and line management. They knew I was on the edge of being a total basket case. I told my boss that when the results come in, if it was bad, I would just sent him a note saying that I was going home for the rest of the day and that I'd be back in the office whenever I was back in the office. followed it with that I'd do the appropriate paperwork later. It was the end of the year and I was getting close to a couple weeks of use/lose time anyway. He was fine with it.
> 
> It  didn't matter because I passed.
> 
> I'd spent about two weeks F5ing the site. So I was "ready" with seeing a red or green box at any random moment. Of course that's not how it came. I had to use the bathroom, so I hit f5 one last time, nothing, so I left the office and locked the door. 15 seconds later the email arrives. Ah well. I just finish the task before me, and then spend a minute to mentally prep myself. Walk back, unlock the door and close it behind me. Sit in my chair, prepare myself, and hit F5 one last time.
> 
> I can't emphasize this next part enough. The building I used to work in was designed to survive a direct hit from a nuke and still remain operational during the ensuring war. The walls are thick enough to take that energy and they're also meant to be soundproof to keep secret conversations secret.
> 
> People down the hall heard me scream "yes!". People on conference calls with those people heard it too..


My situation was very similar, minus the nuke-proof building. LadySquare and I had a lot riding on me getting the PE and qualifying for the higher-paying government job I was eyeballing. After taking and failing the exams more times than I have the courage to admit to you crazy spammers (4+) over the course of 2.5 years, combined with the somewhat roundabout way I got into the engineering profession in the first place, I was really beginning to question whether I was even capable of staying in this profession at all. Not a good mental state.

After F5ing for weeks and pretty much being despondent at home and at work, I pretty much started gearing up to start studying again and seriously considering quitting instead. Anyway, I was working on a project, refreshed the screen, nothing. Took a bathroom break and felt my phone buzz with an email. Crap (no pun intended), THAT email. Shuffled back to my desk (in the cube pods I complained about here on EB), logged in again, and saw that glorious Kelly green rectangle. I silently fist-pumped the air, walked quietly outside to the parking lot, and let out a "Whoo!" à la Ric Flair. Called LadySquare who immediately started crying, and went back to the cube pod to share the news and high five my neighbors.

Aaaaanyway, now that I have the government job, there's a LOT less pressure to pass the second PE exam in a different discipline (sorry, I don't really intend to keep mentioning it, it just comes up), but I think I would be *just* as excited to pass (whether this "first" time or second or third) because I basically had to teach myself Civil Engineering from the ground up. So, it has been a fun challenge and if I *do* get that second PE it ends up turning into real money (our union rules allow a 5% differential for dual-licensed engineers, provided both licenses are related to my job position). Point is, love EB and you crazy spammers for providing a great distraction. Keep it coming, and best of luck!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They see me spammin'! They hatin'!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Should add that the Wednesday night dinner is under 50 a person.


That seems really cheap! Researching flights now...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We're gonna need a "SPAM to ###" soon or we're not going to get results until 2020. Yeesh...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@squaretaper PE, where are you at around Sacramento? I was there for a couple years and am familiar with the area.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We're gonna need a "SPAM to XXX" soon or we're not going to get results until 2020. Yeesh...


we're on businees day 2 and a day behind. Need to step it up a bit. I'd be game for a spam to 1k sometime tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @squaretaper PE, where are you at around Sacramento? I was there for a couple years and am familiar with the area.


Neato! Where? When? Why?

We live in northern Sacramento, in a rural area. But I work in south Sacramento so the commute blows. Buuuut, I'm a transplant from the Bay Area so I try not to complain too much.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> we're on businees day 2 and a day behind. Need to step it up a bit. I'd be game for a spam to 1k sometime tomorrow.


Down!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @squaretaper PE, where are you at around Sacramento? I was there for a couple years and am familiar with the area.


I actually spent a little time in Kensington, OH. Love it out there. Trying to convince LadySquare to move out there.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm running out of steam at work...


----------



## leggo PE

@squaretaper PE I need to get myself a job out in Sacramento so I can come hang out with you!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I actually spent a little time in Kensington, OH. Love it out there. Trying to convince LadySquare to move out there.


Awesome. It's certainly much cheaper than California. 

I served a two-year mission for the Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints in and around Sacramento between 2013 and 2015. I spent a good portion of my time there in the East Sac/Rancho Cordova area, as well as Fair Oaks and South Sac/Elk Grove. It was great, but seriously hot in the summer. I remember stepping off the plane in the middle of August and just getting blasted with 107 degrees of Sacramento Valley climate.


----------



## matt267 PE

What the...? No spam in the last 2 hours?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> What the...? No spam in the last 2 hours?


Sorry was at dinner and ikea!

Got my finnvard desk legs so boyfriend can build the top. I gotta paint the legs since I got birch ( the white is out of stock til Spring!)


----------



## matt267 PE

That's not a good excuse. You are expected to spam during dinner.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Too busy eating. This was my fave place to eat in New Haven so I was v happy to be back. Its been almost 6 years


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper PE I need to get myself a job out in Sacramento so I can come hang out with you!


Please do! LadySquare and I frequently host game night. Free beer, tacos, and shenanigans are promised. Also, every guest is assigned a complimentary lap kitty and/or doggy companion for the duration of your stay!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sorry was at dinner and ikea!
> 
> Got my finnvard desk legs so boyfriend can build the top. I gotta paint the legs since I got birch ( the white is out of stock til Spring!)


Ooo, half our dang house is Ikea. Our kitchen is 100% Ikea. Actually quite happy with the product and has held up.

The hinges are the same ones you get at fancy carpentry shops. Made in Austria. They're fine.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, SPAM.


Glad you cleared that up...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Please do! LadySquare and I frequently host game night. Free beer, tacos, and shenanigans are promised. Also, every guest is assigned a complimentary lap kitty and/or doggy companion for the duration of your stay!


Makes me wish I lived in Sacramento...ya’ll seem like cool people!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Makes me wish I lived in Sacramento...ya’ll seem like cool people!


Please do! She's the fun one. I'm the curmudgeon.

Also, our guest bed is actually better/more comfortable than our master.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gonna be chilly in eastern WA tonight. Supposed to be a glorious 15 degrees by the time I get to work tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Gonna be chilly in eastern WA tonight. Supposed to be a glorious 15 degrees by the time I get to work tomorrow.


Dang! Chilly McFrostbite.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM 

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Too busy eating. This was my fave place to eat in New Haven so I was v happy to be back. Its been almost 6 years
> 
> View attachment 14087


*heavy breathing*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm running out of steam at work...


I was going to make an engineering joke, but then I stopped myself


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, SPAM.









the correct answer was "And, SPAM."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> We have that picture posted on the wall above our printer lol


I bet it hangs like the sword of Damocles


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I bet it hangs like the sword of Damocles


Go to bed!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Go to bed!!!


I'd love to, but my neighbors are being a major nuisance and it's making it tough to sleep. I'm waiting for the cops to arrive.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, cops arrived, their going to try to get this fixed


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> alright, cops arrived, their going to try to get this fixed


Geez, that’s the worst. Sorry...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

They had a talk with him, not sure if its going to fix anything soon. Lets just say thevproblem involves fumes, and my bedroom isn't exactly habitable rn.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> alright, cops arrived, their going to try to get this fixed


Sleep deprivation = wrong their/there/they're


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Good morning spam!

At the other office early so coworker and I can return early enough for him to take his kids to the mall for trick or treat


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 5 of The Suck.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 5 of The Suck.


There should be an advent calendar


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There should be an advent calendar


Fun fact: I'm allergic to chocolate, but I'd strongly support a non-chocolate version. That being said, my wife would strongly support a chocolate-based advent calendar, so we're good either way.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Will.I.Am oh no! that's definitely not a fun fact 

How about a cheese version!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Good morning spam!
> 
> At the other office early so coworker and I can return early enough for him to take his kids to the mall for trick or treat


So you get to cut out at 2pm?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There should be an advent calendar


We'd sorta need an official release date for that.

And the Pennsylvania version of the calendar would be like a hundred pieces


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you get to cut out at 2pm?


We're leaving at like 11am since it's about a 4hour drive because I have a squirrel bladder


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We'd sorta need an official release date for that.
> 
> And the Pennsylvania version of the calendar would be like a hundred pieces


Not really - it wouldn't be a true advent. It's a calendar with ~50  pieces. And day 1 of the suck, you open for a treat. And as the days reach 50, the quality of the treats gets better since you're even more anxious.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hmmm, that might just work


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

I figured that should be my first post of the day.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Morning spam!  Best thing to wake me up!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woohoo let’s go!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

With eggs.....of course!


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning cup of tea to go with my spam before a meeting.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @Will.I.Am oh no! that's definitely not a fun fact
> 
> How about a cheese version!?


That'd be cool. My dog might destroy it before the end of the advent, but it'd definitely be fun.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...


I *was* but gave up since no one else was and @RBHeadge PE was making fun of me lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...


I mean, you can't get in trouble if it's a triple post, so go for it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I *was* but gave up since no one else was and @RBHeadge PE was making fun of me lol


Yeah, I noticed you did until just recently.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I noticed you did until just recently.


As @RBHeadge PE said, it's like Whose Line: The rules are made up and don't matter lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Morning cup of tea to go with my spam before a meeting.


only one


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...


banned for breaking the rules!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...


just kidding.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...


just keep spamming, the rules don't matter*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*unless you're doing some criminal, super offensive, or posting exam questions.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> banned for breaking the rules!


I CAN'T BE BANNED.  I'M NOT A GUY.

Also, please note @Will.I.Am, RB did not break the double post rule because he posts in triplets

*edit* RB is just spamming now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are we ignoring the double post rule, this round? I've been trying to abide by it, but I'm about the only one...
> 
> 
> 
> I *was* but gave up since no one else was and @RBHeadge PE was making fun of me lol
Click to expand...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I CAN'T BE BANNED.  I'M NOT A GUY.
> 
> Also, please note @Will.I.Am, RB did not break the double post rule because he posts in triplets
> 
> *edit* RB is just spamming now


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

So, I looked into it and it appears that the phrase "Embrace the Suck" is trademarked by a questionable nutrition supplement company. That might make it hard to get the phrase "The Suck" TM'd, but EB could almost certainly get "Welcome to the Suck" without much difficulty.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd probably buy a shirt if EB had shirts.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'd probably buy a shirt if EB had shirts.


@Road Guy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'd probably buy a shirt if EB had shirts.


There are stickers


----------



## Orchid PE

I want a shirt that has "Result: PASS" on it. Then only those who understand would get it.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There are stickers


I can't go out in public just wearing a sticker. Then people would _know _I'm crazy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can't go out in public just wearing a sticker. Then people would _know _I'm crazy.


so go out in like 1000. Make coveralls! 

Edit: tops!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I want a shirt that has "Result: PASS" on it. Then only those who understand would get it.


I second the motion.


----------



## Master slacker

asdgsgtdrt ryui ty45


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Morning, spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can't go out in public just wearing a sticker. Then people would _know _I'm crazy.


Depends on your state. It may be perfectly acceptable behavior in some parts of the country


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends on your state. It may be perfectly acceptable behavior in some parts of the country


VERMONT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Morning, spam.


hey, you're awake at a more 'normal' time of morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

bt dubs, I only got 3.5 hrs of sleep last night, so today should be fun


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go out in public just wearing a sticker. Then people would _know _I'm crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your state. It may be perfectly acceptable behavior in some parts of the country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> VERMONT
Click to expand...

I wasn't going to name names


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I second the motion.


I would legit buy that shirt... If I pass. I'd pay $40 for it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wasn't going to name names


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> hey, you're awake at a more 'normal' time of morning


I didn’t mention I was also awake at 2:30 for a few minutes, and then 4:30 for a few minutes, before finally getting up at 5.

Sorry for your lack of sleep...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> bt dubs, I only got 3.5 hrs of sleep last night, so today should be fun


Yeah, and no chance for a powernap either. Me and caffiene are gonna be buddies until 1030 tonight.

@JayKay PE can you send some of that tea addiction love my way? please

I've got to actually use my brain from 12-8 too. I can't fake it today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I didn’t mention I was also awake at 2:30 for a few minutes, and then 4:30 for a few minutes, before finally getting up at 5.


I'm sorry too. But isn't that like a newborn normal schedule?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sorry too. But isn't that like a newborn normal schedule?


Yes. And I will take it over getting up at 3:30 and not being able to go back to sleep.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can't go out in public just wearing a sticker. Then people would _know _I'm crazy.


Sort of depends on the location of the sticker!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

Meetings with outside consulting engineers are also like job interviews.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

for you or them?


----------



## matt267 PE

For me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> Meetings with outside consulting engineers are also like job interviews.


how so


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, and no chance for a powernap either. Me and caffiene are gonna be buddies until 1030 tonight.
> 
> @JayKay PE can you send some of that tea addiction love my way? please
> 
> I've got to actually use my brain from 12-8 too. I can't fake it today


I've been eating a ton of pumpkin snickerdoodles cookies that I brought in for my co-workers.  I've also had 3 cups of tea already.

The key, RB, is to get a sweet little electric kettle at your desk.  So when people say 'what is that?', you can respond, 'it's my sweet little electric kettle' and you can feel the jolt of satisfaction of making people think you're more sophisticated than you really are.  Wakes me up way faster than any cup of joe.

...also, as an aside, I think I stopped drinking coffee is because my accent comes out really strong on that word and I feel awkward when I say it.  Ruins my office persona of not having a Long Islander accent.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> As of three months ago, I'm representing Indiana now!
> 
> But my heart is still in Texas.


That is news to me. Although @JayKay PE said something a few weeks ago that made me think that was the case. Congrats?


----------



## NoVanon PE




----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That is news to me. Although @JayKay PE said something a few weeks ago that made me think that was the case. Congrats?


Haha thanks!  We moved out here because my husband got his dream job, so it's a good situation to be in   I may revise that statement after our first winter.


----------



## txjennah PE

NoVanon said:


> View attachment 14092


Oh no, too early for the F5 phase.  But never too early for spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That is news to me. Although @JayKay PE said something a few weeks ago that made me think that was the case. Congrats?


I moved to Indy to be with @txjennah PE.  It's a giant plot by me to steal her dog.

Indy...is very weird.  People are nice here.  And the buildings have sooooooo muuuuuuuch spaaaaaace in-between them.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha thanks!  We moved out here because my husband got his dream job, so it's a good situation to be in   I may revise that statement after our first winter.


Winter is coming.

No really, it is supposed to snow (again) tonight. 3-6 inches. I'll send it your way.  Look for it tomorrow.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Winter is coming.
> 
> No really, it is supposed to snow (again) tonight. 3-6 inches. I'll send it your way.  Look for it tomorrow.


I don't want it, you can keep it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NoVanon said:


> View attachment 14092


Oh honey, it's too soon lol


----------



## JayKay PE

More tea for me as I sit and see the rain out my window, O M G.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> More tea for me as I sit and see the rain out my window, O M G.


The weather is depressing today


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't want it, you can keep it!


We won't get snow!  We're supposed to get slush tomorrow, but it's a 30% chance...so it'll just be a little rainy and then taper off.  You'll be fine!  Every person I've talked to said Indy gets cold, but the snow hasn't been an issue too much!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> The weather is depressing today


Tru dat.  But today is sushi day, so I can't be too depressed!


----------



## JayKay PE

Whoops, almost double posted, got to post again!


----------



## JayKay PE

Whoops, almost triple posted, got to post again!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I would legit buy that shirt... If I pass. I'd pay $40 for it.


It's going to be a no from me, dawg, if it's $40. I'd pay $15 for the shirt or $20 with S&amp;H.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NoVanon said:


> View attachment 14092


On the bright side, NCEES will _probably_ have all the answers sheets by the end of the day, today.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh no, too early for the F5 phase.  But never too early for spam!


The only time it's too early for spam is before the spam thread is posted.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's going to be a no from me, dawg, if it's $40. I'd pay $15 for the shirt or $20 with S&amp;H.


Yeah same. But it's all gotta be a tri-blend cotton. I can't stand the heavy, stiff, unbreathable cotton shirts. I don't wear cotton that often tbh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...also, as an aside, I think I stopped drinking coffee is because my accent comes out really strong on that word and I feel awkward when I say it.  Ruins my office persona of not having a Long Islander accent.


Sometimes you gotta embrace your heritage.

I don't hide my Philly accent but I also have very few salient tells. I take a lot of pride in it but the parts that I naturally accentuate tend to be the non-salient aspects of the dialect.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NoVanon said:


> View attachment 14092


That's about right.

BTW, are you in Northern Virginia?


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> On the bright side, NCEES will _probably_ have all the answers sheets by the end of the day, today.


You have a lot of faith in the USPS/UPS/Fedex/mail carriers of the world.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sometimes you gotta embrace your heritage.
> 
> I don't hide my Philly accent but I also have very few salient tells. I take a lot of pride in it but the parts that I naturally accentuate tend to be the non-salient aspects of the dialect.


I've been told the Long Island accent is the most hated accent and it's been baked up my pseudo-science: https://bigseventravel.com/2019/05/50-sexiest-accents-usa-ranked/

I've trained it out from a ton of singing and vocal exercises when opera career was a serious option, but it comes out when I talk to my mom (who has a really heavy LI accent) or when I start getting drunk or when I'm comfortable/with friends that I know won't tease me.  But there are two words that I can't change, it's almost as if my tongue/throat/whatever can't do it: coffee and water.


----------



## JayKay PE

OH NO.  DOUBLE POST.  GOT TO POST THAT TRIPLE.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> You have a lot of faith in the USPS/UPS/Fedex/mail carriers of the world.


My dad was one of them, so yes, within certain limitations, I do.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm a little disappointed FL stopped mailing out the certificates. Now they just allow you to download a PDF and print it. I was looking forward to the nice certificate they printed for my EI license.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've been told the Long Island accent is the most hated accent and it's been baked up my pseudo-science: https://bigseventravel.com/2019/05/50-sexiest-accents-usa-ranked/
> 
> I've trained it out from a ton of singing and vocal exercises when opera career was a serious option, but it comes out when I talk to my mom (who has a really heavy LI accent) or when I start getting drunk or when I'm comfortable/with friends that I know won't tease me.  But there are two words that I can't change, it's almost as if my tongue/throat/whatever can't do it: coffee and water.


As a life long New Englander, who has a mash of the Boston &amp; Maine accents (especially when drunk or wicked pissed), I don't get how those 2 accents ended up in the Top 5.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm a little disappointed FL stopped mailing out the certificates. Now they just allow you to download a PDF and print it. I was looking forward to the nice certificate they printed for my EI license.


So VT sends out the license, or at least they used to. They mailed my EIT to my college address. Which was a tiny on-campus mailbox. The mailroom put a package slip in my mailbox but when I went to pick it up, they said that they almost folded it up to fit into the mailbox. I was about to be so pissed if they did that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> My dad was one of them, so yes, within certain limitations, I do.


My dad is a saxophone player.  Doesn't mean I'd trust him with a honky-tonk.  I think you trust your dad more than you trust the mail system *squinty eyes*

@LyceeFruit BOSTON IS SUPPOSEDLY SEXY BECAUSE OF THE KENNEDY'S BUT OTHERWISE IT'S A TRASH FIRE.  THERE.  I SAID IT.

Yes!  NYer hate rant again Boston is the tops!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> And the buildings have sooooooo muuuuuuuch spaaaaaace in-between them.


Are you feeling agoraphobic yet?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top.?

Edit: Dang. Whammy!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> My dad is a saxophone player.  Doesn't mean I'd trust him with a honky-tonk.  I think you trust your dad more than you trust the mail system *squinty eyes*
> 
> @LyceeFruit BOSTON IS SUPPOSEDLY SEXY BECAUSE OF THE KENNEDY'S BUT OTHERWISE IT'S A TRASH FIRE.  THERE.  I SAID IT.
> 
> Yes!  NYer hate rant again Boston is the tops!!!


I think it's also the Afflecks and the Wahlbergs


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I've been told the Long Island accent is the most hated accent and it's been baked up my pseudo-science: https://bigseventravel.com/2019/05/50-sexiest-accents-usa-ranked/
> 
> I've trained it out from a ton of singing and vocal exercises when opera career was a serious option, but it comes out when I talk to my mom (who has a really heavy LI accent) or when I start getting drunk or when I'm comfortable/with friends that I know won't tease me.  But there are two words that I can't change, it's almost as if my tongue/throat/whatever can't do it: coffee and water.


Don’t mind me, just eating my “ayyyyyyggggs.”


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you feeling agoraphobic yet?


I do feel twitchy at the lack of people around me.  Like, it makes me more nervous when I walk home at 3am because there is literally NOBODY around.  Not even cars!  Def makes me feel like it's the start of a horror film or something.

Also, like 3 guys almost had an aneurysm this morning because I got on the hospital shuttle and there were no seats so I had to stand and I refused to sit in any of the seats they offered.  I mean, it was literally like to subway.  nbd.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> honky-tonk


I love this phrase as it relates to saxophones.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think it's also the Afflecks and the Wahlbergs


*shakes fist angrily in their direction*  Those damn movie stars!  Making those atrocious beings up in Boston palatable! How dare they!!!!!

@ChebyshevII PE My dad is a very skilled musician.  He still cracks up when I say things like, "Play that honky-tonk for me!" or "That is sounding so fine, add some more gratuitous grace notes for me!"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> On the bright side, NCEES will _probably_ have all the answers sheets by the end of the day, today.


I'd expect that to be true. We'll know they got them when the surveys go out


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> but it comes out when I talk to my mom (who has a really heavy LI accent) or when I start getting drunk or when I'm comfortable/with friends that I know won't tease me.


The technical term for that is called "code switching" everyone does it.

I occasionally start slipping some salient Philadelphia-English when I go home, or get very stressed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> But there are two words that I can't change, it's almost as if my tongue/throat/whatever can't do it: coffee and water.


wooder?

worder?

watter?

wadder?

whattah?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd expect that to be true. We'll know they got them when the surveys go out


I definitely feel like it's taking longer than normal


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I definitely feel like it's taking longer than normal


It’s prolly that dupe question on the power exam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s prolly that dupe question on the power exam


perhaps. it was so strange


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> We won't get snow!  We're supposed to get slush tomorrow, but it's a 30% chance...so it'll just be a little rainy and then taper off.  You'll be fine!  Every person I've talked to said Indy gets cold, but the snow hasn't been an issue too much!


Even if it's slush I'm not driving in it!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've been told the Long Island accent is the most hated accent and it's been baked up my pseudo-science: https://bigseventravel.com/2019/05/50-sexiest-accents-usa-ranked/
> 
> I've trained it out from a ton of singing and vocal exercises when opera career was a serious option, but it comes out when I talk to my mom (who has a really heavy LI accent) or when I start getting drunk or when I'm comfortable/with friends that I know won't tease me.  But there are two words that I can't change, it's almost as if my tongue/throat/whatever can't do it: coffee and water.


You sing opera? Waaaat??

And whatever, your accent is awesome!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've been told the Long Island accent is the most hated accent and it's been baked up my pseudo-science: https://bigseventravel.com/2019/05/50-sexiest-accents-usa-ranked/






LyceeFruit said:


> As a life long New Englander, who has a mash of the Boston &amp; Maine accents (especially when drunk or wicked pissed), I don't get how those 2 accents ended up in the Top 5.


I think they just made up that list, or based it on popular perceptions of the city. No ethnoliguist would touch that nonsense.

I agree, and I say this with all due disrespect, Boston has no business being in the top 25.

Not sure why Maine is so far up either? It's okay, but not great.

The salient Philly accent shouldn't be in the top 10; non-salient absolutely.

It's hilarious that they have Baltimore at 18 and Philly at 8. They're nearly identical accents! The differences are pretty minor (In Maryland 'bury' is pronounced "barry") and B'more has more mergers and Philly has few, but the rest can only be detected by a trained ear.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I still maintain that washingtonians don't have accents. At least not to the level of LI or Philly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I do feel twitchy at the lack of people around me.  Like, it makes me more nervous when I walk home at 3am because there is literally NOBODY around.  Not even cars!  Def makes me feel like it's the start of a horror film or something.


Welcome to the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s prolly that dupe question on the power exam






LyceeFruit said:


> perhaps. it was so strange


someone fucked up hard there. My *guess* is they'll give credit to anyone who answered. I have nothing to back that up, dont @ me


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> My dad is a saxophone player.  Doesn't mean I'd trust him with a honky-tonk.  I think you trust your dad more than you trust the mail system *squinty eyes*
> 
> @LyceeFruit


Did your dad play professionally? If so, that's kind of awesome.

My dad also taught me about the dark underbelly of the postal service. Honestly, the vast majority (like 99.9%+) of things get to where they're shipped within 3-4 days of when they actually hit the mail stream. The somewhat dirty secret is that a lot of places do their best to lie to you about when something's actually shipped. When you get that "Your Order Has Been Shipped!!1!" email, that just means that they sent shipping info to USPS, FedEx, etc., and your item is probably still sitting in a bin in a warehouse in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, waiting for someone to actually take it to the shipping facility.

That being said, I did assume that at least most of the NCEES site reps pulled their head out and got the materials shipped out by Saturday afternoon. That's probably too much to ask, if we're being honest.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Anything important happen in the last 5 pages of SPAM that I didn't read?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I still maintain that washingtonians don't have accents. At least not to the level of LI or Philly.


Everyone has an accent.

Trust me, I could hear it quite clearly when I went out there, and it differed between Seattle and Tri-cities


----------



## Master slacker

drthtyjnftdn


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That being said, I did assume that at least most of the NCEES site reps pulled their head out and got the materials shipped out by Saturday afternoon. That's probably too much to ask, if we're being honest.


I'd be *hyper-surprised* if they didn't put stuff it in the mail (at the station, barcoded and scanned, within an hour of them closing the exam site.

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## Master slacker

dfgjgh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I still maintain that washingtonians don't have accents. At least not to the level of LI or Philly.


No, we Northern Californians have the most neutral/boring accent. It sounds like...nothing at all. Also, I learned English in school (folks are immigrants) so I could be biased.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> wooder?
> 
> worder?
> 
> watter?
> 
> wadder?
> 
> whattah?


wah-deh.  It's like a weird diphthong where only one vowel is spoken and then a hard syllable at the end.  Really hard for me to describe, all I know is that the undergrads made fun of me at grad school since I was researching gravity-fed water treatment systems and my concentration was in waste-water system.   :40oz:


----------



## Master slacker

szcdsfdvfdbzgd b


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> You sing opera? Waaaat??
> 
> And whatever, your accent is awesome!


YESSSSSS.  I was a classically trained coloratura opera singer who was thinking of going professional, but my dad (who is a musician) made me do my first year of engineering classes before I took on another trainer/coach in NYC with my current teachers.  After that first year of classes I was too booked/exhausted to do singing and the commute back and forth into NYC, but I am thinking of maybe taking lessons again now that I have the time in Indy.   I highly doubt I still have the range I did when I was training each day, but I can sing passably well.

MY ACCENT IS A TRAINWRECK BUT I AM OKAY WITH IT.  Just...not professionally.


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasdfad


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think they just made up that list, or based it on popular perceptions of the city. No ethnoliguist would touch that nonsense.
> 
> I agree, and I say this with all due disrespect, Boston has no business being in the top 25.
> 
> Not sure why Maine is so far up either? It's okay, but not great.
> 
> The salient Philly accent shouldn't be in the top 10; non-salient absolutely.
> 
> It's hilarious that they have Baltimore at 18 and Philly at 8. They're nearly identical accents! The differences are pretty minor (In Maryland 'bury' is pronounced "barry") and B'more has more mergers and Philly has few, but the rest can only be detected by a trained ear.


Like southern Maine and Boston has similar accents. Our former governor hated So. ME and called us Northern MA. He was a huge wanker so glad he's gone.

Northern ME does have an accent but I def wouldn't call it sexy or anything


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to the zombie apocalypse.


I'm going to say if this is ground zero that it was caused by a horrible strain of virus found in ranch dressing.  Jesus.  Over 15 different types of ranch dressing in the grocery store, but no tahini!  What is this place?


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasd f


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> how so


maybe they'll offer me a job?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> wah-deh.  It's like a weird diphthong where only one vowel is spoken and then a hard syllable at the end.  Really hard for me to describe, all I know is that the undergrads made fun of me at grad school since I was researching gravity-fed water treatment systems and my concentration was in waste-water system.   :40oz:


that's a new one.

My pronunciation is heavily context dependent. If "water" is for consumption, I pronounce it 'wooder', otherwise its 'WATTer'. The latter is probably the only common English word I pronounce with a non-American accent.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Did your dad play professionally? If so, that's kind of awesome.
> 
> My dad also taught me about the dark underbelly of the postal service. Honestly, the vast majority (like 99.9%+) of things get to where they're shipped within 3-4 days of when they actually hit the mail stream. The somewhat dirty secret is that a lot of places do their best to lie to you about when something's actually shipped. When you get that "Your Order Has Been Shipped!!1!" email, that just means that they sent shipping info to USPS, FedEx, etc., and your item is probably still sitting in a bin in a warehouse in Tuscaloosa, Alabama, waiting for someone to actually take it to the shipping facility.
> 
> That being said, I did assume that at least most of the NCEES site reps pulled their head out and got the materials shipped out by Saturday afternoon. That's probably too much to ask, if we're being honest.


My dad was a band teacher for 30-years (he's retired now), but he gave/still gives lessons and has played professionally that whole time as well (gigs/concerts/musicals/you name it he's probably done it).  Technically, he specializes in double reed instruments (oboe, bassoon, english horn), and he's one of the few teachers on LI who teaches that and has students go on to professional orchestras and schools and what not, so he's still 'working' even though he's retired.  He does a loooooot of jazz music as well with students, used to play in a big band/swing band, and he's established enough that he's currently booked until sometime next year, except for his yearly month in Hawaii.  He's happy where he is now, professionally, since he doesn't have to go out and search for gigs: they all call him.

As for NCEES having the material shipped out...That was prob done the minute everyone left the testing site.  It's the actual scantron debate that always delays everything.


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasd


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Anything important happen in the last 5 pages of SPAM that I didn't read?


JK's overwhelming NYer rage at Boston and accent talk.  A pretty good spam going.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Our former governor hated So. ME and called us Northern MA.


Historically speaking, it's kinda accurate.


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasd


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's a new one.
> 
> My pronunciation is heavily context dependent. If "water" is for consumption, I pronounce it 'wooder', otherwise its 'WATTer'. The latter is probably the only common English word I pronounce with a non-American accent.


Because of my accent, general 'fail' at being a normal American, and looking strongly like my father's eastern European roots, I've been asked numerous times how long I've been in this country and that my English is very good.  As in, good for a foreign visitor, not a native.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> YESSSSSS.  I was a classically trained coloratura opera singer who was thinking of going professional, but my dad (who is a musician) made me do my first year of engineering classes before I took on another trainer/coach in NYC with my current teachers.  After that first year of classes I was too booked/exhausted to do singing and the commute back and forth into NYC, but I am thinking of maybe taking lessons again now that I have the time in Indy.   I highly doubt I still have the range I did when I was training each day, but I can sing passably well.
> 
> MY ACCENT IS A TRAINWRECK BUT I AM OKAY WITH IT.  Just...not professionally.


Whaaaaat that is so badass! And you totally should take lessons again!


----------



## Master slacker

sfsdfg


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Historically speaking, it's kinda accurate.


Well yes but it added the list of why so many people hated him


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> JK's overwhelming NYer rage at Boston and accent talk.  A pretty good spam going.


LadySquare is from upstate NY but her mom is from LI (Merrick?) so it comes out strong after a few glasses of wine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> He was a huge wanker so glad he's gone.


And now you sort-of have ranked choice voting as a result.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> maybe they'll offer me a job?


I know that with my company, we'd have to tread very carefully. I was an intern for a client for my current consulting firm. They asked for permission to hire me even though I applied on my own whim, as to not damage relationship with the client.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And now you sort-of have ranked choice voting as a result.


that was a dilemna. And this last go around I don't think it applied to the governor's spot. It was for one of the districts and the incumbent threw a hissy fit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Whaaaaat that is so badass! And you totally should take lessons again!


Going to attempt it!  Want to get the holidays out of the way before I start getting into any hobbies (like horseback riding!!!  or singing!!!)

@squaretaper PE Merrick.  Ew.  Nassau County.  I'll take it.  And wine is def the drink of choice for all mom's that live on LI.  This is a decree.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfseafdr


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Do TV and movies screw up everyone's accent like they do to New Orleans accents? It drive us crazy. New Orleans accent is VERY different from the Cajun accent that is usually portrayed on TV. That's more of a rural thing (and usually still portrayed pretty poorly).

I assume they get accents like New York and Boston more correct, but I don't know because I"m not from there.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm from Colorado. I pretty much have a prototypical, Johnny Carson-esque American accent.

Though my mom is from Texas, so I can do a pretty mean Texas accent... and I say y'all fairly often.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do TV and movies screw up everyone's accent like they do to New Orleans accents? It drive us crazy. New Orleans accent is VERY different from the Cajun accent that is usually portrayed on TV. That's more of a rural thing (and usually still portrayed pretty poorly).
> 
> I assume they get accents like New York and Boston more correct, but I don't know because I"m not from there.


Yeah, the Boston accent is mangle a bunch. And it isn't really that hard to dupe so...


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do TV and movies screw up everyone's accent like they do to New Orleans accents? It drive us crazy. New Orleans accent is VERY different from the Cajun accent that is usually portrayed on TV. That's more of a rural thing (and usually still portrayed pretty poorly).
> 
> I assume they get accents like New York and Boston more correct, but I don't know because I"m not from there.


Nope.  All NY accents on tv are usually really heavy Bronx accents (hey youse guys) which literally nobody has nowadays, unless they're a 60+ year old Italian who is still living in the Bronx/never left.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm from Colorado. I pretty much have a prototypical, Johnny Carson-esque American accent.
> 
> Though my mom is from Texas, so I can do a pretty mean Texas accent... and I say y'all fairly often.


just an fyi, nobody says y'all in NY except as a joke.  People here in Indy say it for real and I have to hide my child-like glee/wonder every time they say it as a normal part of the conversation.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sneak this in so no double post!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam flavored spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nope.  All NY accents on tv are usually really heavy Bronx accents (hey youse guys) which literally nobody has nowadays, unless they're a 60+ year old Italian who is still living in the Bronx/never left.


I super wish I had my dad's accent. It's sort of British-English (he's from former British Hong Kong) mixed with erudite Chinese professor enunciation with LOTS of Chinese-English code switching when talking to us/family. LadySquare is Caucasian so she is typically *very* confused so I have to interpret. I was born here so I sound...like nothing at all.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> just an fyi, nobody says y'all in NY except as a joke.  People here in Indy say it for real and I have to hide my child-like glee/wonder every time they say it as a normal part of the conversation.


Yall is a word in the south. Pisses me off when my phone or Outlook spell check tries to correct it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> that was a dilemna. And this last go around I don't think it applied to the governor's spot. It was for one of the districts and the incumbent threw a hissy fit


The original bill was for all elections. But your SC said it violated the state constitution for state offices.

So the next version of the law allowed for rank choice in federal (house and senate) elections, which would okay with the state constitution. Another version is in the works for presidential primary and general elections - including for that split delegate system you have.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nope.  All NY accents on tv are usually really heavy Bronx accents (hey youse guys) which literally nobody has nowadays, unless they're a 60+ year old Italian who is still living in the Bronx/never left.


I've heard that the real New Orleans accent is actually very similar to the real Brooklyn accent, but slower and more "laid back".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Do TV and movies screw up everyone's accent like they do to New Orleans accents? It drive us crazy. New Orleans accent is VERY different from the Cajun accent that is usually portrayed on TV. That's more of a rural thing (and usually still portrayed pretty poorly).
> 
> I assume they get accents like New York and Boston more correct, but I don't know because I"m not from there.


Hollywood almost always screws up the Philly accent. They just lazily use the New York accent instead because they know that most of the audience won't know the difference. For instance, Rocky has a new york accent. It annoys the shit outta me. What's worse, is even when they have Philly-area actors play someone from Philly, they have them use a NYC accent.

Most M Night Shyamalan movies get it right though, for obvious reasons; and Toni Collette nailed it in "in her shoes".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hollywood almost always screws up the Philly accent. They just lazily use the New York accent instead because they know that most of the audience won't know the difference. For instance, Rocky has a new york accent. It annoys the shit outta me. What's worse, is even when they have Philly-area actors play someone from Philly, they have them use a NYC accent.
> 
> Most M Night Shyamalan movies get it right though, for obvious reasons; and Toni Collette nailed it in "in her shoes".


Does Rocky have a NY accent? I always assume that Sylvester Stallone simply has a Sylvester Stallone accent; a completely unique way of speaking.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Does Rocky have a NY accent? I always assume that Sylvester Stallone simply has a Sylvester Stallone accent; a completely unique way of speaking.


yeah, he has a distinctive voice. IIRC he briefly went to high school in Philly, but by that point his accent would have already been established a few years prior with little opportunity for change. He tries to add something extra to Rocky. It's much closer to one of the NYC boroughs than anything you would hear in Philly. Anything Philly he says would have overlap with the Bronx; and he has none of the non-salient aspects.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k? spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Does Rocky have a NY accent? I always assume that Sylvester Stallone simply has a Sylvester Stallone accent; a completely unique way of speaking.


I never watched Rocky all the way, but in the films SS def has a really heavy Bronx accent that is slightly over exaggerated/isn't spoken as fast as it would in person.

*edit* Yes!  Tops without trying!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The original bill was for all elections. But your SC said it violated the state constitution for state offices.
> 
> So the next version of the law allowed for rank choice in federal (house and senate) elections, which would okay with the state constitution. Another version is in the works for presidential primary and general elections - including for that split delegate system you have.


I didnt live in Maine/vote when that went down so im not up on it at all


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yall is a word in the south. Pisses me off when my phone or Outlook spell check tries to correct it.


Neither my phone and outlook don't correct it, nor my webpages.  Maybe you need to add it to your dictionary or something?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only 95 to go!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

three more pages


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k

edit: Topps!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1k

edit: topps and 1k :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,000!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright noobs, we got to 1000. You gotta help yourselves too. only 14k left


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, SPAMMERS. Time to prep for site visit. Until next time!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

"Spam to 1k" feels like cheating


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Please do! LadySquare and I frequently host game night. Free beer, tacos, and shenanigans are promised. Also, every guest is assigned a complimentary lap kitty and/or doggy companion for the duration of your stay!


That sounds fun! I like cats. And dogs are cool too.


----------



## leggo PE

Good job on the spamming, everyone!


----------



## leggo PE

Gotta keep the pace up, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> "Spam to 1k" feels like cheating


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't wear cotton that often tbh


I love 100% cotton!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [one] thousand!!!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> YESSSSSS.  I was a classically trained coloratura opera singer who was thinking of going professional, but my dad (who is a musician) made me do my first year of engineering classes before I took on another trainer/coach in NYC with my current teachers.  After that first year of classes I was too booked/exhausted to do singing and the commute back and forth into NYC, but I am thinking of maybe taking lessons again now that I have the time in Indy.   I highly doubt I still have the range I did when I was training each day, but I can sing passably well.


So cool! I was listening to NPR the other day, and they were interviewing a lady on whatever show who was a classically trained opera singer, but didn't really figure it out or make it work until she was somewhere in her 30s. Now she's like 40 or in her 40s, and is super famous getting all the gigs!


----------



## Master slacker

dfgfdghg


----------



## leggo PE

Writing a meeting agenda, woo.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> So cool! I was listening to NPR the other day, and they were interviewing a lady on whatever show who was a classically trained opera singer, but didn't really figure it out or make it work until she was somewhere in her 30s. Now she's like 40 or in her 40s, and is super famous getting all the gigs!


There are def "late career" musicians all the time, so if I ever want to try I might be able to.  One of my dad's friends, Florence, used to be a lawyer and started playing oboe because she always liked the way it sounded.  Became really good at it in a short time and quit to become a concert oboist.


----------



## Orchid PE

We're no strangers to love


----------



## Orchid PE

You know the rules and so do I


----------



## Orchid PE

A full commitment's what I'm thinking of


----------



## Orchid PE

You wouldn't get this from any other guy


----------



## Orchid PE

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling


----------



## Orchid PE

Gotta make you understand


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## leggo PE

There was so much spam activity earlier today... Where did everyone go?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's over [one] thousand!!!


well I know what you'll be posting after another 8k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I created the sound of spamness

wrote the book on pain

and yet I'm still here to explain


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> "Spam to 1k" feels like cheating









:bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> There was so much spam activity earlier today... Where did everyone go?


We're driving back to Maine and all the spamming gave me a headache yesterday


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> well I know what you'll be posting after another 8k


And probably every k in the interim...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I created the sound of spamness
> 
> wrote the book on pain
> 
> and yet I'm still here to explain


That the darkest spam never comes in the night!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> There was so much spam activity earlier today... Where did everyone go?


Had to do IRL work. I'm back now.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We're driving back to Maine and all the spamming gave me a headache yesterday


Ummm, you're doing something wrong is spamming is causing you headaches.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Ummm, you're doing something wrong is spamming is causing you headaches.


Its the looking down in a moving vehicle.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Its the looking down in a moving vehicle.


Sounds like a personal problem to me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Had to do IRL work. I'm back now.


Hi back now, I'm @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hi back now, I'm @ChebyshevII PE


I approve this message.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Btw, where are you at in Eastern Washington, @ChebyshevII PE? I had a buddy who lived in Moses Lake for a while, so I'm somewhat familiar with the area.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Btw, where are you at in Eastern Washington, @ChebyshevII PE? I had a buddy who lived in Moses Lake for a while, so I'm somewhat familiar with the area.


Yes and yes. I actually spent the majority of my life in that area.

No doubt you’re aware that it’s more commonly referred to as “Moses hole,” right?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

To the tune of Billy Squire's "The Stroke":

Spam me, spam me!

SPAM! ... SPAM!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes and yes. I actually spent the majority of my life in that area.
> 
> No doubt you’re aware that it’s more commonly referred to as “Moses hole,” right?


Hahaha, I think I heard that while I was there, but I didn't know it was very common.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Just saw a license plate thats "IAMDAN" easy one to remember


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No doubt you’re aware that it’s more commonly referred to as “Moses hole,” right?


What's the backstory on that?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Had to do IRL work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the backstory on that?


Not really a backstory, but it barely qualifies as a "lake". There's not a whole lot to do in the town, either.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Neither my phone and outlook don't correct it, nor my webpages.  Maybe you need to add it to your dictionary or something?


Well, I'm also probably being picky. It's spelled "yall" not "y'all". It's a word, not a contraction. 

Yeah, I know I could add it to my personal dictionary, but I don't really care that much.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

spam top!  :bananalama:

Edit: dangit, I was trying to anticipate the "top"


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well, I'm also probably being picky. It's spelled "yall" not "y'all". It's a word, not a contraction.
> 
> Yeah, I know I know add it to my personal dictionary, but I don't really care that much.


?? I've seen it spelled as "y'all" a lot.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> ?? I've seen it spelled as "y'all" a lot.


Ya’ll


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Well, I'm also probably being picky. It's spelled "yall" not "y'all". It's a word, not a contraction.
> 
> Yeah, I know I could add it to my personal dictionary, but I don't really care that much.


Uhhhhh.  I thought y'all is a contraction of "you all", which is how I've always heard it used?  Maybe I'm not going South enough (which I am plenty fine not to do)


----------



## JayKay PE

BAM.  Everyone jumps on this y'all controversy!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Allo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:bananalama: Twerp!

@jean15paul_PE yoink


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm guessing it's all personal preference.  I've mostly seen "y'all" but I'm not saying it's the ~~proper way~~ to spell it.  Source: Lived in south/central Texas for 25 years


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> ?? I've seen it spelled as "y'all" a lot.






JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhh.  I thought y'all is a contraction of "you all", which is how I've always heard it used?  Maybe I'm not going South enough (which I am plenty fine not to do)





txjennah PE said:


> I'm guessing it's all personal preference.  I've mostly seen "y'all" but I'm not saying it's the ~~proper way~~ to spell it.  Source: Lived in south/central Texas for 25 years




You are etymologically correct. I'm just being fussy


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

How many posts do we need to get to?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Or is it pages?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> How many posts do we need to get to?


15k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Words? Which is it?!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 15k


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Site walk SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm so glad that my office waited until the exam was over to start setting fires everywhere (figuratively). I'm running from here to there to put them out these days!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Almost to the Maine border! So ready for our road trip to be over


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm so glad that my office waited until the exam was over to start setting fires everywhere (figuratively). I'm running from here to there to put them out these days!


That was me, but really only for Monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we done yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> Are we done yet?


Are you done yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Words? Which is it?!


posts,

15k pages would be insane


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> posts,
> 
> 15k pages would be insane


If we believe in the power of our dreams...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> posts,
> 
> 15k pages would be insane


Insane...But it just might work!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm so glad that my office waited until the exam was over to start setting fires everywhere (figuratively). I'm running from here to there to put them out these days!


I actually had to deal with a (actual) major explosion 96 hours after my exam.

No one was hurt.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> That was me, but really only for Monday.


ZOMG make it stop! 

but the thing is...my job is to literally get other people to do the things that need to be done. So...poor me. lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Almost to the Maine border! So ready for our road trip to be over


Cool. I've got some friends in York, waive hi to them for me on your way through please.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Insane...But it just might work!


that would certainly get NCEES's attention


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> I actually had to deal with a (actual) major explosion 96 hours after my exam.
> 
> No one was hurt.


Key word *after*. Last week, I was thinking "this place could fall apart...just wait until AFTER the exam." lol


----------



## NoVanon PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's about right.
> 
> BTW, are you in Northern Virginia?


Yeah. I took the test in Maryland, though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Last year after the October exam, I had to drive thru a snowstorm to get home


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spamtastic!

Edit: TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## JayKay PE

JK is tired and doesn't want to go to the gym today.  But I also know that if I don't go tomorrow, I wont' go on Thursday and thus will become fat.

Blerg.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> JK is tired and doesn't want to go to the gym today.  But I also know that if I don't go tomorrow, I wont' go on Thursday and thus will become fat.
> 
> Blerg.


Come to the fat side. We... actually do have cookies.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Wow_PE!

Hey now

youre an all star


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow! said:


> Hey now
> 
> youre an all star


Get your game on

Go, Spam!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Will.I.Am said:


> Get your game on
> 
> Go, Spam!


 Hey now, you're a rock star


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow! said:


> Hey now, you're a rock star


Beat The Suck with

Spiced. Ham!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Numa numa SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vegetable soup SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> Come to the fat side. We... actually do have cookies.


Mmm cookies. Double stuf Oreos are delicious.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Mmm cookies. Double stuf Oreos are delicious.


I just had some lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Anyone else feel completely exhausted today? I'm dragging like all heck.


----------



## NikR_PE

Hello spammers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Anyone else feel completely exhausted today? I'm dragging like all heck.


Yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is the spam that keeps me awake. My head explodes, my body aches!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes


Oh yeah, I forgot about your lack of sleep today...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, and I'm going to need peak brain power from 7-8 tonight, special project im working on

Im taking a horizontal not-sleeping  break until 510 in an attempt to recharge.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Anyone else feel completely exhausted today? I'm dragging like all heck.


Yes, because I'm waffling between stages 2 and 3. Need more SPAM.


----------



## Sloth_1989

Go SPAM!!

On a Side note, any Astros Fans? Last 7 days have been overwhelming. With the PE exam and the Astros losing yesterday. Too much to deal with


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not an Astros fan, per se, but am rooting for them in this WS. Which, by the way, has been nuts!


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm so glad that my office waited until the exam was over to start setting fires everywhere (figuratively). I'm running from here to there to put them out these days!


Do you work for PG&amp;E, by chance?

No, if you did, your office would have been starting fires before the October PE exam.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> posts,
> 
> 15k pages would be insane


Challenge, accepted?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

uhhh....

hi


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> uhhh....
> 
> hi


HIIIIIII!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Banana chips are...weird.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> HIIIIIII!!!


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


Help us SPAM. I need to pass this dang test!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quittin' time SPAM. Catch you spammers later.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MadamPirate said:


> uhhh....
> 
> hi


Hi! Hi! Hi!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Do you work for PG&amp;E, by chance?
> 
> No, if you did, your office would have been starting fires before the October PE exam.


Nope... thank goodness


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I just made cupcakes!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I need to pass, too! So spam spam spammity spam it is!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Banana chips are...weird.


I like them


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> I like them


@NikR Where the heck have you been? We need more SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Banana chips are...weird.


They kinda are


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @NikR Where the heck have you been? We need more SPAM.


Had a meeting off site.  So not in front of computer. Then took my son to some Halloween thingy.

Lets get the spamming done now so you can order a new stamp


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> Had a meeting off site.  So not in front of computer. Then took my son to some Halloween thingy.
> 
> Lets get the spamming done now so you can order a new stamp


You're the hero we need, not the one we deserve.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It feels like its 938pm not 738p. Jeebus


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper PE said:


> Banana chips are...weird.


Nah mate. There's spans where I have these with every breakfast and dinner. I eat them instead of less healthy types of chips. I put them in my cereal.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit said:


> It feels like its 938pm not 738p. Jeebus


Side note lychee/lycee/litchi/荔枝 is my 2nd favorite fruit. Good taste.


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> I put them in my cereal.


I bet you put some pineapples too


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Side note lychee/lycee/litchi/荔枝 is my 2nd favorite fruit. Good taste.


So Ive never had one actually


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So Ive never had one actually


Actual fun fact: the word Lycée is French for High School. I kind of assumed it was something along those lines.


----------



## Roarbark

NikR said:


> I bet you put some pineapples too


Less a fan of pineapples. Too much acidic bite. But i like eating lemons. Go figure. 

Maybe too sweet+acidic together?

I like banana chips more than fresh bananas usually. Unless fresh it's on a peanut butter toast. 



LyceeFruit said:


> So Ive never had one actually


WHAT? Why then? You just admire them? You have a spiky exterior, much like the husky lychee? Gotta have them fresh somewhere though.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am not creative but I need to figure out a fun alternative to trick or treating. It’s supposed to rain and my whole family will be here. 
 

Maybe we can make pizza or something. Watch a Halloween kid friendly movie?


----------



## Roarbark

civilrobot said:


> I am not creative but I need to figure out a fun alternative to trick or treating. It’s supposed to rain and my whole family will be here.
> 
> 
> Maybe we can make pizza or something. Watch a Halloween kid friendly movie?


Nightmare before Christmas! Make Halloween themed foods. Ratloaf.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> Less a fan of pineapples. Too much acidic bite. But i like eating lemons. Go figure.
> 
> Maybe too sweet+acidic together?
> 
> I like banana chips more than fresh bananas usually. Unless fresh it's on a peanut butter toast.
> 
> WHAT? Why then? You just admire them? You have a spiky exterior, much like the husky lychee? Gotta have them fresh somewhere though.


Spiky exterior, yes lol

But its also a play on one of my nicknames.

I love pineapple, side note lol. Ill attempt to find a lychee fruit in Maine tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Actual fun fact: the word Lycée is French for High School. I kind of assumed it was something along those lines.


Nope, play on one of my nicknames lol

Edit: top!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Nope, play on one of my nicknames lol
> 
> Edit: top!


My username has nothing to do with my real identity.

Although I am a little pudgey. So, I guess i’m “Cheby?”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Roarbark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Side note lychee/lycee/litchi/荔枝 is my 2nd favorite fruit. Good taste.
> 
> 
> 
> So Ive never had one actually
Click to expand...










LyceeFruit said:


> But its also a play on one of my nicknames.


well that makes sense now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> Less a fan of pineapples. Too much acidic bite. But i like eating lemons. Go figure.
> 
> Maybe too sweet+acidic together?


I may have to vote you off the island.



LyceeFruit said:


> I love pineapple


You can stay


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pineapple is awesome. especially on pizza.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So remember when I said that I was going to need full use of my brain tonight between 7-8.

Yeah, that didn't go so well.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Pineapple is awesome. especially on pizza.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> So remember when I said that I was going to need full use of my brain tonight between 7-8.
> 
> Yeah, that didn't go so well.




Reminds me of @chart94‘s old avatar

BTW, did he get invited to the mafia game?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Reminds me of @chart94‘s old avatar
> 
> BTW, did he get invited to the mafia game?


he was, he either didn't respond in the affirmative or declined


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I am neutral about it. Dont love it. Dont hate it. If its there, i will eat it


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I am neutral about it. Dont love it. Dont hate it. If its there, i will eat it


You may literally be the only person in the western world who doesn't either hate it or love it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Pineapple is awesome. especially on pizza.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


Cosign.

Bbq chicken pizza with pineapple. NOM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Cosign.
> 
> Bbq chicken pizza with pineapple. NOM


lusone:

I also recently discovered pineapple &amp; pepperoni BBQ pizza. Highly recommend.

You can thank me later.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> I also recently discovered pineapple &amp; pepperoni BBQ pizza. Highly recommend.
> 
> You can thank me later.


I dont eat pork so pepperoni is off the table. I did find a turkey pepperoni substitute, its fine cold but i did not enjoy cooked in the pizza


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> I also recently discovered pineapple &amp; pepperoni BBQ pizza. Highly recommend.
> 
> You can thank me later.


That does not sound nice. But everything is worth one try.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I enjoy pizza, almost regardless of toppings... almost.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pineapple on anything is acceptable. Has to be fresh though, no canned stuff. People need to learn how to carve pineapple themselves. Heathens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> I also recently discovered pineapple &amp; pepperoni BBQ pizza. Highly recommend.
> 
> You can thank me later.


That sounds glorious. Would try


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Pineapple on anything is acceptable. Has to be fresh though, no canned stuff. People need to learn how to carve pineapple themselves. Heathens.


Mrs NikR eats it like this. Not sure she know any other way 

View attachment 00000000.mp4


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I enjoy pizza, almost regardless of toppings... almost.


Almost?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Almost?


My deal breaker are anchovies.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Almost?


I have to pass on anchovies... and anything else that's just way out there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> My deal breaker are anchovies.


I’ve never tried anchovies on pizza. I might do it once just to see.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Who doesn’t like pineapple on pizza? Weirdos


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR said:


> My deal breaker are anchovies.


Anchovies are disgusting


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> My deal breaker are anchovies.


Do people even make anchovie pizza anymore? It feels like that went away in the mid-90s


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do people even make anchovie pizza anymore? It feels like that went away in the mid-90s


Well those mid 90's pizzeria have not yet updated their menu.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Do people even make anchovie pizza anymore? It feels like that went away in the mid-90s


My mom adds it to her homemade pizzas


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> My mom adds it to her homemade pizzas


homemade pizza should always be single serve sized with customized toppings.


----------



## leggo PE

Finally out of work!


----------



## leggo PE

I love pineapple, on pizzas, off of pizzas, juiced, cubes, sliced, but not canned.

I also quite enjoy anchovies, and all tinned fish generally.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pinneapples are my favorite fruit. And I'm totally okay with canned pineapple.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> Finally out of work!


I really hope you're out west, because I am literally about to go to bed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I really hope you're out west, because I am literally about to go to bed.


Pacific time FTW!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I just successfully skipped the “#3’s cranky time” cutscene by swaddling her and putting her in bed. I can’t believe that actually worked!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I just successfully skipped the “#3’s cranky time” cutscene by swaddling her and putting her in bed. I can’t believe that actually worked!


Just remember that with great power comes great responsibility


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oops. Obligatory triple post

edit: CRAP!


----------



## leggo PE

Yes, I am in CA. Still a late night for me.


----------



## matt267 PE

Morning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Its raining again/still. With high winds, again


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> Morning


Morning, @matt267 PE.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
Click to expand...

 Morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matt267 PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, @matt267 PE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Morning
Click to expand...

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

grey day spam!


----------



## Wow_PE!




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 6 of The Suck: All Hallows Eve.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So some of the towns are canceling trick or treat tonight since we've got 40-65 mph winds along the coast


----------



## Orchid PE

Floridians on Halloween during a hurricane...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We're at like 1,175 posts. Probably need to get to 2,500 this week if we want to keep a reasonable pace.

Who would be up for a spam to 1.5k later this morning? And maybe a spam to 2k or 2.5k tomorrow?

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE it isn't completely canceled. They'll hold it Saturday instead (which is also the only nice weather day in the next like 5 days). My coworker wants towns to decree that the last Saturday in October is Halloween for trick-or-treating 

edit: not tops. slow internet lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It makes sense to me to have modern Halloween on the last Friday or Saturday around the last week of October.

It would just make things easier for everyone involved. Certainly no teacher likes having class the day after Halloween.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm going to make my kids wear long raincoats that cover their costumes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Has anyone ever used RS Means for budgeting/proposals/etc?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I am eating the last of my pumpkin snickerdoodles for breakfast with a hot cup of tea.

I am okay with this.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're at like 1,175 posts. Probably need to get to 2,500 this week if we want to keep a reasonable pace.
> 
> Who would be up for a spam to 1.5k later this morning? And maybe a spam to 2k or 2.5k tomorrow?
> 
> edit: topps :bananalama:


If it's after about 10:30 ET, I'll be spamming my heart out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Field work in the rain spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

As @Will.I.Am said, day 6. But still no survey email


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hit the snooze button spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> As @Will.I.Am said, day 6. But still no survey email


Pretty sure this is what we'll get in place of a survey.


----------



## lax_addict

6 days after the test, bois. "Result Pending More information" is still on the NCEES site, and I bet they're in the process of typing it in as we speak!! WOOHOOOOOO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mornin', spammers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

lax_addict said:


> 6 days after the test, bois. "Result Pending More information" is still on the NCEES site, and I bet they're in the process of typing it in as we speak!! WOOHOOOOOO


lol no


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

lax_addict said:


> 6 days after the test, bois. "Result Pending More information" is still on the NCEES site, and I bet they're in the process of typing it in as we speak!! WOOHOOOOOO


This is a joke, right?  :Locolaugh:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> If it's after about 10:30 ET, I'll be spamming my heart out.


I've got a thing at 1030. But 11 looks free for me to spam out a few pages


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> As @Will.I.Am said, day 6. But still no survey email


hmm interesting. I wonder what the delay is? IIRC they send them out after they receive all the scantrons?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Good (frigid) morning, spammers!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got a thing at 1030. But 11 looks free for me to spam out a few pages


Sounds like a party.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamalicious


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Pretty sure this is what we'll get in place of a survey.
> 
> View attachment 14101


Way too early for Phase 5: Anger


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not breaking the rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not breaking the rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not breaking the rules


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:bananalama: Torp!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lax_addict said:


> 6 days after the test, bois. "Result Pending More information" is still on the NCEES site, and I bet they're in the process of typing it in as we speak!! WOOHOOOOOO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Way too early for Phase 5: Anger


Have you seen the temperatures in Colorado? It's the only way I can keep warm!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Has anyone ever used RS Means for budgeting/proposals/etc?


I use it for small/medium projects, mostly mechanical/plumbing. For larger projects or anything with a lot of civil work I'll hire an estimator.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I use it for small/medium projects, mostly mechanical/plumbing. For larger projects or anything with a lot of civil work I'll hire an estimator.


Hmmmmmm.  Yeah, I think I'm required to start using it for our projects and I think they're all going to be big.  I'm going to start playing around with it online to see if I can get a better handle on it before something comes through.  Is it fairly intuitive?  Or does it require a lot of back end knowledge?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Way too early for Phase 5: Anger


I think I'm sitting at about Phase 1.5: Generalized Anxiety. I haven't really started cognitively second guessing, but my emotional mind is starting to get a little on edge. 

The real motivation for that post is that I don't think NCEES really gives the furry crack of a rat's behind what we think about the test... particularly as they transition to CBT.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm.  Yeah, I think I'm required to start using it for our projects and I think they're all going to be big.  I'm going to start playing around with it online to see if I can get a better handle on it before something comes through.  Is it fairly intuitive?  Or does it require a lot of back end knowledge?


It's somewhat intuitive, but I think their numbers are low. I've noticed that (at least here in Northern California) the construction economy is fairly good so the bids have still been coming in higher, or WAY higher, than I accounted for and I think its because the contractors are already fully booked so they're not as hungry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think I'm sitting at about Phase 1.5: Generalized Anxiety. I haven't really started cognitively second guessing, but my emotional mind is starting to get a little on edge.
> 
> The real motivation for that post is that I don't think NCEES really gives the furry crack of a rat's behind what we think about the test... particularly as they transition to CBT.


I'm waffling between 2 and 3 as I flip through my references and find additional info that (may) have been useful. Oh well.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

icy spam


----------



## Wow_PE!

Hey, its Florida man


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm waffling between 2 and 3 as I flip through my references and find additional info that (may) have been useful. Oh well.


I refuse to unpack my box until I get results.

Superstitious? Absolutely!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Chattaneer said:


> Floridians on Halloween during a hurricane...
> 
> View attachment 14100


Sorry meant to quote this on my Florida man comment. Oops


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmmmmm.  Yeah, I think I'm required to start using it for our projects and I think they're all going to be big.  I'm going to start playing around with it online to see if I can get a better handle on it before something comes through.  Is it fairly intuitive?  Or does it require a lot of back end knowledge?


Ooo, I can't use the online version, drives me nuts. We have the hardcopies, I like to flip real pages and all my takeoffs are done in an excel spreadsheet since I have to account for other stuff (my time, review by other disciplines, building permits, etc.).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm waffling between 2 and 3 as I flip through my references and find additional info that (may) have been useful. Oh well.


It's really helped that I walked out of the exam feeling tested, but still confident. Like, it didn't seem way too easy, but I was also able to come up with at least mostly-confident answers for a large majority of the problems.

I also did my best to forget as much as I could about the problems after each session was over. It may not work for everyone, but it's really helped stave off my own descent into Phase 2.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I refuse to unpack my box until I get results.
> 
> Superstitious? Absolutely!


I've also left my materials at home. After how much time I spent looking at those before the exam, I'm not sure I can stomach opening them up again before December.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's really helped that I walked out of the exam feeling tested, but still confident. Like, it didn't seem way too easy, but I was also able to come up with at least mostly-confident answers for a large majority of the problems.
> 
> I also did my best to forget as much as I could about the problems after each session was over. It may not work for everyone, but it's really helped stave off my own descent into Phase 2.


Gonna follow @Will.I.Am's example. Doc already says my blood pressure is too high.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On this bus to the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Spam?


SPAM?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've also left my materials at home. After how much time I spent looking at those before the exam, I'm not sure I can stomach opening them up again before December.


I need to pull my NEC out, and I pulled my calculator out already. Everything else stays in.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM?


SPAM!?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Push it real good!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Quad post achieved?

ETA: Achieved!


----------



## NoVanon PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> SPAM it real good!


Fixed!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spammalamadingdong


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm spamming it! I'm spamming it real good!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hooboy, the candy pushers are out in full force. I'm already too chunky people! I'm weak!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hooboy, the candy pushers are out in full force. I'm already too chunky people! I'm weak!


How's this?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> How's this?
> 
> View attachment 14106


You are so mean. Also, *heavy breathing*.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You are so mean. Also, *heavy breathing*.


I went all out for Halloween this year.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> How's this?
> 
> *pic snip*


You are a god among children.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I've always wanted to be that house, ever since I was a kid.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've also left my materials at home. After how much time I spent looking at those before the exam, I'm not sure I can stomach opening them up again before December.


Mine are sitting in the basement.

I won't unpack it. At all.

I want to be able to bring the box to work and plunk it on my coworkers desk since he's next. And if I unpack it, I can't do that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Have you seen the temperatures in Colorado? It's the only way I can keep warm!


That reminds me. So I'm on a few softball teams. I'm in this one league that has a 5 week fall schedule. It's meant to all be played in the warm/cool/comfortable season. We've had a few rainouts, so now were in week 10 - of the five week league. Well, in DC this year we skipped fall and went straight from summer to winter. It looks like were going to have our playoffs this weekend. When I looked a couple hours ago, the forecast calls for actual freezing temperatures when we play our first game that day. Hve you ever tried hitting with an aluminum bat when it's snow-type weather. it freaking hurts.


----------



## JayKay PE

Slowly attempting to book through United.

Is this hell?  Who did I disappoint in a past life?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think I'm sitting at about Phase 1.5: Generalized Anxiety. I haven't really started cognitively second guessing, but my emotional mind is starting to get a little on edge.
> 
> The real motivation for that post is that I don't think NCEES really gives the furry crack of a rat's behind what we think about the test... particularly as they transition to CBT.


situation normal



squaretaper PE said:


> I'm waffling between 2 and 3 as I flip through my references and find additional info that (may) have been useful. Oh well.


still situation normal, but you already knew that


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Push it real good!


come on push it you can do it

come on push it nothing to it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Slowly attempting to book through United.
> 
> Is this hell?  Who did I disappoint in a past life?


I used to exclusively fly United. I guess I'm just a masochist.

Now that I'm not a frequent business traveler, I'm perfectly okay with Air Greyhound (southwest)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The real motivation for that post is that I don't think NCEES really gives the furry crack of a rat's behind what we think about the test... particularly as they transition to CBT.


In all seriousness, it doesn't have anything to do with the CBT transition.


----------



## txjennah PE

Today I am dressed as Vampurr. Everyone else is dressed as a coworker to celebrate his birthday. That seemed risky for me to do since I'm new here and I was unsure if he would take it well, so I passed.  He took it very well so now I'm getting shit for not dressing up, which is the best case scenario.

I took off the cat ears though, because we have senior management in the office today and it seemed a bit much.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The only problem with CBT is the almost strip search.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hooboy, the candy pushers are out in full force. I'm already too chunky people! I'm weak!


I had a donut this morning. Might have some Halloween candy tonight as I pass it out. LIVE FAST DIE YOUNG


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I used to exclusively fly United. I guess I'm just a masochist.
> 
> Now that I'm not a frequent business traveler, I'm perfectly okay with Air Greyhound (southwest)


Eh, my one and only experience with United was a bit of a shit-show.  Unfortunately, the airline I like to use (JetBlue) doesn't fly from Indy.  So it's either Delta, United, or American.  Delta doesn't fly all throughout the week, and since I have $150 in vouchers for United (from the unfortunate flight), I'm attempting them again.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Today I am dressed as Vampurr. Everyone else is dressed as a coworker to celebrate his birthday. That seemed risky for me to do since I'm new here and I was unsure if he would take it well, so I passed.  He took it very well so now I'm getting shit for not dressing up, which is the best case scenario.
> 
> I took off the cat ears though, because we have senior management in the office today and it seemed a bit much.


Fuck them.  I'm happy you stuck to your guns and did what felt comfortable to you!  No one in my office is dressed up, but that prob has to do with us being the engineering department for a hospital.

And I want cute TXJ cat pics!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't think NCEES really gives the furry crack of a rat's behind what we think about the test...


meh, they probably apathetic about it. Truthfully their "customers" are the state boards, not the examinees. The Boards are more concerned with ensuring that the profession licenses competent individuals to protect people, society, and the profession. The NCEES tests are just a standardized means that end. The test needs to be fair, dependable, and reliable means of demonstrating proficiency in the profession.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> The only problem with CBT is the almost strip search.


TMI


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Fuck them.  I'm happy you stuck to your guns and did what felt comfortable to you!  No one in my office is dressed up, but that prob has to do with us being the engineering department for a hospital.
> 
> And I want cute TXJ cat pics!


Haha same!  I'd rather do what feels right than cave so I don't stand out.

I'll send a pic via snapchat!  And I'm dressing Apollo up as a bumble bee for Halloween, so definitely will share pics of that.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha same!  I'd rather do what feels right than cave so I don't stand out.
> 
> I'll send a pic via snapchat!  And I'm dressing Apollo up as a bumble bee for Halloween, so definitely will share pics of that.


YES.  GRUMPY APOLLO BUMBLE BEE WHO IS UNSURE ABOUT THESE CHILDREN NEAR HIS HOME, TAKING HIS CANDY, DISRUPTING HIS NAP TIME.

*edit* Yes!  Tops for talking about adorable Apollo!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, my one and only experience with United was a bit of a shit-show.


So this was post merger with Continental?

Yeah, that went super poorly. Still is. That was the glass breaking moment that made me switch airlines.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> TMI


Obviously you've never been to a CBT test by NCEES - less than fun.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I've always wanted to be that house, ever since I was a kid.


The rich neighborhood in the next town over....they have FULL-SIZE candy bars just sitting in a bucket outside.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Vampurr.


Thats amazing


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Obviously you've never been to a CBT test by NCEES - less than fun.


Exactly, if I'm gonna be strip-searched it's gonna be because I paid for it. Oh wait...


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The rich neighborhood in the next town over....they have FULL-SIZE candy bars just sitting in a bucket outside.


But for how long?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So this was post merger with Continental?
> 
> Yeah, that went super poorly. Still is. That was the glass breaking moment that made me switch airlines.


Yeah, it was a month ago that I had the 'incident'.  I'd switch airlines but it's very slim pickings out here in the midwest/it's not exactly a hub of crazy air carriers.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Exactly, if I'm gonna be strip-searched it's gonna be because I paid for it. Oh wait...


Thats coming up for you in Q1 Q2 2020


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I have the office to myself today...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The rich neighborhood in the next town over....they have FULL-SIZE candy bars just sitting in a bucket outside.


I'm not crazy enough to leave them unattended - one kid will snag them all lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need coffee. And SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Exactly, if I'm gonna be strip-searched it's gonna be because I paid for it. Oh wait...


I did pay for it! $175 later...

They tried to take my glasses.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Obviously you've never been to a CBT test by NCEES - less than fun.


I took the FE when you could pick your afternoon section. It was general AM and then the PM was either general or discipline (civil, electrical, mechanical). [April 2010]

They changed that one or two cycles after I took it though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I did pay for it! $175 later...
> 
> They tried to take my glasses.


Wut


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I took the FE when you could pick your afternoon section. It was general AM and then the PM was either general or discipline (civil, electrical, mechanical). [April 2010]
> 
> They changed that one or two cycles after I took it though.


They did that until April 2013 (that's when I took it). I think that was the last P&amp;P FE exam administration.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yeah, they asked me to take my glasses off, inspected them, then asked me if I *really *needed them to see.


----------



## txjennah PE

Apparently our neighborhood goes insane for Halloween.  We live in a small town, so all the rural families come to our neighborhood to trick or treat. We've been stocking up on candy for months! Our neighbor told us he and his wife regularly run out of tote-sized amounts of candy, which is INSANE. I'm looking forward to it though, our neighborhood in Austin was full of grumps and we never had trick or treaters.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> They did that until April 2013 (that's when I took it). I think that was the last P&amp;P FE exam administration.


 I think it was April 2014 or October 2014 that was the last P&amp;P. I had a buddy who graduated before me take it P&amp;P and was sad to find out it was CBT for retakes after he failed.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Apparently our neighborhood goes insane for Halloween.  We live in a small town, so all the rural families come to our neighborhood to trick or treat. We've been stocking up on candy for months! Our neighbor told us he and his wife regularly run out of tote-sized amounts of candy, which is INSANE. I'm looking forward to it though, our neighborhood in Austin was full of grumps and we never had trick or treaters.


Not going to lie.  I'm really hoping a much smaller amount of children arrive.  Just so you need to figure out what to do with a ton of candy post-halloween.

MAKE YOUR CO-WORKERS SUFFER


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> I think it was April 2014 or October 2014 that was the last P&amp;P. I had a buddy who graduated before me take it P&amp;P and was sad to find out it was CBT for retakes after he failed.


Yeah, that would suck. Regardless of when P&amp;P ended, I'm certainly glad I missed that boat.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I need some keto-friendly (i.e. sugar free / no carb) Halloween treats. 

Also I have nothing against pineapple on pizza. Sometimes I really enjoy it, but usually not what I'm wanting.

Also spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I need some keto-friendly (i.e. sugar free / no carb) Halloween treats.


Cheese. Always.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Is it cheating to code a spam-bot that just runs in the background all day?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I need some keto-friendly (i.e. sugar free / no carb) Halloween treats.


And I need to gouge my tongue out, but I realize that would be a bad idea.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, that would suck. Regardless of when P&amp;P ended, I'm certainly glad I missed that boat.


Yeah same. As much as I want to know the results, I don't wanna take a computer test.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I need some keto-friendly (i.e. sugar free / no carb) Halloween treats.
> 
> Also I have nothing against pineapple on pizza. Sometimes I really enjoy it, but usually not what I'm wanting.
> 
> Also spam


Like to bake or buy?

Edit: tops  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> Cheese. Always.


When I was doing Keto, this was my go-to. I went through a block of cheese a week and still lost about 40 pounds in about 3 months.

Too bad I missed carbs too much...


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I need some keto-friendly (i.e. sugar free / no carb) Halloween treats.
> 
> Also I have nothing against pineapple on pizza. Sometimes I really enjoy it, but usually not what I'm wanting.
> 
> Also spam


unsweetened dark chocolate?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, that would suck. Regardless of when P&amp;P ended, I'm certainly glad I missed that boat.


I'm a little horrified that PE is going to CBT - how do you test that competence?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yeah same. As much as I want to know the results, I don't wanna take a computer test.


The only good part was that I got my results in 5 days.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Yeah, they asked me to take my glasses off, inspected them, then asked me if I *really *needed them to see.


I'd be absolutely livid at that. Like I get they're trying to prevent Google Glass or whatever. But they don't do that for the paper tests so why they're doing it for the CBT is beyond me. Plus once they've inspected them, that should have been it. CLEARLY YOU NEED THEM IF YOU"RE WEARING THEM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MadamPirate said:


> Cheese. Always.


Like this?

View attachment 14107


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Like to bake or buy?
> 
> Edit: tops  arty-smiley-048:


¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Just feeling left out


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@jean15paul_PEPersonally I'd do the individually wrapped snack size Cabot slices. Since cheddar can withstand being unrefrigerated better than that...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> When I was doing Keto, this was my go-to. I went through a block of cheese a week and still lost about 40 pounds in about 3 months.
> 
> Too bad I missed carbs too much...


I always think about doing keto...but then I remember I really like eating rice as a fall-back meal during the week, so it obvs wouldn't work.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

YAS! CHEESE!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've also left my materials at home. After how much time I spent looking at those before the exam, I'm not sure I can stomach opening them up again before December.


I think I finally finished unpacking my stuff in like June of 2018.  I passed the Oct 2017 exam.  I wanted nothign to do with most of the things.  Obviously, I pulled my codes and such and took them back to work right away.     The architects get disgruntled when you take the IBC.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> Just feeling left out


I've got some keto recipes I can dig out. I haven't made any yet but I found some so I could make treats for my coworker (he's following keto to manage T2D)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I always think about doing keto...but then I remember I really like eating rice as a fall-back meal during the week, so it obvs wouldn't work.


Same. Rice was what broke me back into my old habits.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Same. Rice was what broke me back into my old habits.


Those tempting devils.  I mostly can't break it because it's so easy to use a rice cooker and have a semi-complete 'meal' without a lot of effort.


----------



## Master slacker

hdjhyfuty


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine, SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

I feel energetic today! It's definitely the sugar from the donuts I consumed this morning. And POTENTIAL SNOW (flurries)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MAPS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PAMS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AMPS


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MPSA


----------



## MadamPirate PE

smap


----------



## MadamPirate PE

apim

edit: woot first time on top! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

sram spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I took the FE when you could pick your afternoon section. It was general AM and then the PM was either general or discipline (civil, electrical, mechanical). [April 2010]
> 
> They changed that one or two cycles after I took it though.


Dang, we took the FE in the same administration! That's awesome. Hopefully, we pass the PE in the same administration, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I feel energetic today! It's definitely the sugar from the donuts I consumed this morning. And POTENTIAL SNOW (flurries)


Luckyyy! I super miss having actual seasons like in NY. But noooo, ever since we moved back to CA it's either freezing or it's a billion degrees.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Dang, we took the FE in the same administration! That's awesome. Hopefully, we pass the PE in the same administration, too.


You got this @Will.I.Am!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Dang, we took the FE in the same administration! That's awesome. Hopefully, we pass the PE in the same administration, too.


I agree!

I ended up hiding my EIT at work. Since the higher ups would see it and then see 2010 and ask me about the PE...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Since coffee is a berry, is coffee basically a fruit cup?

Since tobacco is a plant, is a cigarette basically a salad?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I agree!
> 
> I ended up hiding my EIT at work. Since the higher ups would see it and then see 2010 and ask me about the PE...


Just tell them it belongs to your evil twin: LyceeVegetable.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Obviously you've never been to a CBT test by NCEES - less than fun.


Isn't it the same place(s) that does the GRE?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Un


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Deux


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Trois


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quatre


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Since coffee is a berry, is coffee basically a fruit cup?
> 
> Since tobacco is a plant, is a cigarette basically a salad?


Only as long as Pizza is basically a vegetable.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cinq


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Six


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sept


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Huit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neuf


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dix


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Luckyyy! I super miss having actual seasons like in NY. But noooo, ever since we moved back to CA it's either freezing or it's a billion degrees.


I like seasons but driving in anything resembling snow or ice terrifies me. And also if Texas winters depressed me, then I know that Indiana ones will YAYYYYY BRING ON ALL THE DEPRESSING WEATHER UNIVERSE

Where in NY did you live?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I agree!
> 
> I ended up hiding my EIT at work. Since the higher ups would see it and then see 2010 and ask me about the PE...


Also, you got this too @LyceeFruit!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> In all seriousness, it doesn't have anything to do with the CBT transition.


My only contention is that, as we get closer to the full CBT transition, I think NCEES will give progressively fewer f^©#s about what anyone thinks of the pencil and paper exam.

For the examinee surveys of this exam cycle, you're probably right.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I like seasons but driving in anything resembling snow or ice terrifies me. And also if Texas winters depressed me, then I know that Indiana ones will YAYYYYY BRING ON ALL THE DEPRESSING WEATHER UNIVERSE
> 
> Where in NY did you live?


Don't tell @JayKay PE, but I lived in Syracuse for almost 2 years.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

and


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:bananalama: TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Don't tell @JayKay PE, but I lived in Syracuse for almost 2 years.


Mrs Cheb lived in Syracuse for a few years before we were married. I went and visited her once in her last year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> squaretaper PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, if I'm gonna be strip-searched it's gonna be because I paid for it. Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats coming up for you in Q1 Q2 2020
Click to expand...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Took the time to wet shave yesterday (been scruffy since the exam). Now my face feels like a dolphin!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mrs Cheb lived in Syracuse for a few years before we were married. I went and visited her once in her last year.


For school?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Thanks @squaretaper PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> For school?


She was a trainee for a ballet company over there, actually.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dix


Onze


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Douze


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Treize


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Quatorze


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Quinze


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> She was a trainee for a ballet company over there, actually.


I would go back just for Dinosaur BBQ.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k! spam to 1.5k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## NikR_PE

are we there yet?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## leggo PE

Morning, spammers!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


Work computer blocks EB. Using phone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Isn't it the same place(s) that does the GRE?


It was a Pearson Vue center, so maybe?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 1500!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> are we there yet?


View attachment 12929


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Work computer blocks EB. Using phone.


Same.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Work computer blocks EB. Using phone.


well that explains a lot


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pro tip: when spam racing, do ctrl-v then ctrl-enter. Just always hold the ctrl down with one finger and alternate depressing the other two keys


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I feel energetic today! It's definitely the sugar from the donuts I consumed this morning. And POTENTIAL SNOW (flurries)


CURRENT VIEW OUT WINDOW:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Same.


Yeah, I'm surprised they haven't blocked this site. My employer is weird


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I would go back just for Dinosaur BBQ.


I think I'd like to go there again to visit at least, it seems like a pretty nice area.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go @Will.I.Am @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## NikR_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> CURRENT VIEW OUT WINDOW:
> 
> View attachment 14109


Yup same here


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

congrats, we hit 1500!

should hope to get to 2500 by COB tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1,500!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> CURRENT VIEW OUT WINDOW:
> 
> View attachment 14109


Is there...no one at work?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Let's go @Will.I.Am @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE


Where we going?!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Where we going?!


HAWAII!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam to 1.5k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Where we going?!


TO GET CAUGHT SPAMMING!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

F it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, that's enough.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is there...no one at work?


That is the parking lot of the hotel next door. Our lot is pretty full, but I avoided it, so I didn't post any plates on the interwebs.

Also note there is a bridge being built in the background.  Sweeeeeeeet.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Let's go @Will.I.Am @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE


Where am I going?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That is the parking lot of the hotel next door. Our lot is pretty full, but I avoided it, so I didn't post any plates on the interwebs.
> 
> Also note there is a bridge being built in the background.  Sweeeeeeeet.


As a mechanical...bridges are cool. I don't get them.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Where am I going?


You're going to Tahiti!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a mechanical...bridges are cool. I don't get them.


What's not to get?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a mechanical...bridges are cool. I don't get them.


I like bridges... when someone else designs them.  The thought of designing one terrifies me.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You're going to Tahiti!


Hell yeah.


----------



## matt267 PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Where am I going?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I like bridges... when someone else designs them.  The thought of designing one terrifies me.






Will.I.Am said:


> What's not to get?


It's like...but where does the turbine go?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's like...but where does the turbine go?


Well, no turbine on that one, but there is one a bit downstream at the dam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Fuck it, SPAM to 2,000!


fify

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I'm surprised they haven't blocked this site. My employer is weird


My employer only blocks liquor websites.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Fuck it, SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ohhhhhhh, "fify" is "fixed it for you"! I don't speak the youth-tongue.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Let's go @Will.I.Am @leggo PE @ChebyshevII PE @RBHeadge PE @LyceeFruit @vhab49_PE @tj_PE @txjennah PE


What about meeeeeeeeee?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> What about meeeeeeeeee?


You're going to Phuket!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> My employer only blocks liquor websites.


My employer blocks ALL social media, but demands that we write tweets and find things to retweet.

were all like: ummm how?

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You're going to Tahiti!


It's a magical place!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My employer blocks ALL social media, but demands that we write tweets and find things to retweet.
> 
> were all like: ummm how?
> 
> edit: topps :bananalama:


At home in your free time?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, no turbine on that one, but there is one a bit downstream at the dam.


I like turtles.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

rude.

My employer only cares if your work is done.



RBHeadge PE said:


> My employer blocks ALL social media, but demands that we write tweets and find things to retweet.
> 
> were all like: ummm how?
> 
> edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I like turtles.


Nice.  The mutant kind or the regular?

Or the caramel and pecan kind.  Those are good too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Nice.  The mutant kind or the regular?
> 
> Or the caramel and pecan kind.  Those are good too.


All. Mostly the caramel kind.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> At home in your free time?


on the job

We workers all kind of looked at each other as if to say, is this guy fucking serious?

We couldn't say no, so we had to figure out a way to say it politely.

I was one of the senior staff in the room, so I just asked a bunch of leading questions. What's the procedure for forwrading, what's the timeline, will the [redacted] policy be changed to allow for stuff, how does this work in practice.

They took the hint


----------



## RBHeadge PE

so we're not spamming to 2k?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!

ETA: YUS ON TOP :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!

ETA: TOP AGAIN YUS :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE Help!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only 360 more to go.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!

ETA: Third page in a row! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm so lonely...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy crap, @MadamPirate bringing the thunder!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Holy crap, @MadamPirate bringing the thunder!


Thunder, feel the thunder, lightning and the thunder!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!

ETA: 4 in a row!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!

ETA: That makes six!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Help!


sorry got a call to do real work, I'll join in a moment


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> SPAM TO 2k!
> 
> ETA: That makes six!


Not on page 65 or 68(?) lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k! spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only 150 to go!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jeebus guys


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

25 more to go.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM TO 2k!

2000 posts acquired!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 2,000!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Noice!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Done and done.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

2k+4


----------



## RBHeadge PE

gg all


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, time for real work. Until later spammers.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yeah, gotta work for a bit. bbs.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow, looks like I stepped out for lunch a little too early. Glad we got 2k.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh, and:

It's over [two] thousand!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh, and TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Good job, spammers!


----------



## leggo PE

I am on my way to a preconstruction meeting. Woohoo!


----------



## leggo PE

Got to the office and got a thank you for staying a bit late to send something out yesterday, too. That was really nice to hear. I don't feel like the engineering industry (at least the structural one) is very good at thanking people, on a whole.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Got to the office and got a thank you for staying a bit late to send something out yesterday, too. That was really nice to hear. I don't feel like the engineering industry (at least the structural one) is very good at thanking people, on a whole.


Certainly an accurate assessment of control systems engineers. Whenever ANYTHING goes wrong, we get the blame. We also get little to no credit for all the hard work and prep we go into to make a system work correctly.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Certainly an accurate assessment of control systems engineers. Whenever ANYTHING goes wrong, we get the blame. We also get little to no credit for all the hard work and prep we go into to make a system work correctly.


100% agree, I got the same when I was in the controls biz. Makes sense though, you're the last in line to touch the project, AND you're supposed to integrate everything, AND all the other disciplines have already used up all the float in the project schedule.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> 100% agree, I got the same when I was in the controls biz. Makes sense though, you're the last in line to touch the project, AND you're supposed to integrate everything, AND all the other disciplines have already used up all the float in the project schedule.


Precisely. We're supposed to have a whole block of time to test our stuff before actually running, but that rarely works out in practice.

For me though, that motivates me to be as prepared as possible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Precisely. We're supposed to have a whole block of time to test our stuff before actually running, but that rarely works out in practice.
> 
> For me though, that motivates me to be as prepared as possible.


I...just left the industry. Ha! Rage quit!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Precisely. We're supposed to have a whole block of time to test our stuff before actually running, but that rarely works out in practice.
> 
> For me though, that motivates me to be as prepared as possible.


Boyfriend says this often too. And then bitches about engineers to me (he isn't an engineer)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Boyfriend says this often too. And then bitches about engineers to me (he isn't an engineer)


As an engineer with a decent amount of hands-on experience, I can understand your BF's frustration.

At our company the engineers are also the startup and commissioning crew (including electrical troubleshooting). So we function in all capacities. It makes for a much smarter group of people, but also leaves us understaffed at times.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As an engineer with a decent amount of hands-on experience, I can understand your BF's frustration.
> 
> At our company the engineers are also the startup and commissioning crew (including electrical troubleshooting). So we function in all capacities. It makes for a much smarter group of people, but also leaves us understaffed at times.


His company recently had a project where their engineers did the design, he thought it would be a better set up that usual. He says (repeatedly) how wrong he was and wishes it was an external group. I don't think it helps that in general, their electrical group is understaffed so they're overworked but I'e noticed some people are more relaxed in responding to things when it's "Bob down the hall" than when it's "Bob from Company XYZ" since they aren't treating the other groups as internal clients, just as coworkers.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The once a day spam post, because connection is non existent at my current workplace.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> His company recently had a project where their engineers did the design, he thought it would be a better set up that usual. He says (repeatedly) how wrong he was and wishes it was an external group. I don't think it helps that in general, their electrical group is understaffed so they're overworked but I'e noticed some people are more relaxed in responding to things when it's "Bob down the hall" than when it's "Bob from Company XYZ" since they aren't treating the other groups as internal clients, just as coworkers.


Yeah, it's definitely a mentality that varies between companies. I've been trained to think of everyone I work with (clients and coworkers alike) as clients. I feel it makes everyone happier.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a mentality that varies between companies. I've been trained to think of everyone I work with (clients and coworkers alike) as clients. I feel it makes everyone happier.


I just like watching dancing Rock Man.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I just like watching dancing Rock Man.


Full service EB'er!

TORPS :bananalama:


----------



## chart94 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> he was, he either didn't respond in the affirmative or declined


I have been on a business trip all week. Wasn’t a good time for me..


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Gumbo.....I need gumbo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I like gumbo.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a mentality that varies between companies. I've been trained to think of everyone I work with (clients and coworkers alike) as clients. I feel it makes everyone happier.


That's how I operate as well but unlike many of my coworkers, I've been loaned out to other offices so I kind of need to lol


----------



## Master slacker

dfafdgsearthg


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, it's definitely a mentality that varies between companies. I've been trained to think of everyone I work with (clients and coworkers alike) as clients. I feel it makes everyone happier.


As a full service firm, our biggest client is... us.  We do a lot of worksharing and "hiring" of other displines in our office and other offices also.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Don't tell @JayKay PE, but I lived in Syracuse for almost 2 years.


Hahahahahahaha, Syracuse it totally fine!  I used to travel there every year for the Great NY State Fair!  It's also where I sat for my final PE exam, where I passed!  Fond memories (and orange is my favorite color!).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> As a full service firm, our biggest client is... us.  We do a lot of worksharing and "hiring" of other displines in our office and other offices also.


Same


----------



## matt267 PE

Keep it going.....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

EB has the lobster emoji and my phone *just* barely got one. As a Mainah, I take issue with that.

Also Angus King (Senator, Independent) petitioned for the addition of the lobstah emjoi 

https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/07/politics/lobster-emoji-angus-king/index.html


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> EB has the lobster emoji and my phone *just* barely got one. As a Mainah, I take issue with that.
> 
> Also Angus King (Senator, Independent) petitioned for the addition of the lobstah emjoi
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/07/politics/lobster-emoji-angus-king/index.html


Cute!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I like


----------



## matt267 PE

I also like :spam:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Gumbo.....I need gumbo.


Here you go...

View attachment 14111


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> I like


I like  too. Wish it wasn't such a PITA to pick tho


----------



## matt267 PE

Lazyman's lobster FTW.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> Lazyman's lobster FTW.


which is?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

matt267 PE said:


> Lazyman's lobster FTW.






LyceeFruit said:


> which is?


fish sticks?


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> which is?


Already shelled.


----------



## matt267 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> fish sticks?


I like fish sticks too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


What ever this is, it's not showing up on my screen. Just a box with 6 characters


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What ever this is, it's not showing up on my screen. Just a box with 6 characters


lobster emoji

edit: TTTTTOOOOOOOPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Did some work, ate some lunch.

doobeedoobeedoo


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Random:

I told my son this morning that I'm dressing up as a PE for Halloween.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> Random:
> 
> I told my son this morning that I'm dressing up as a PE for Halloween.


And how, may I ask, does a PE look? (assuming you're not just trolling and mean you're going as yourself)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Akward, that was my costume too


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And how, may I ask, does a PE look? (assuming you're not just trolling and mean you're going as yourself)


oh, no. I absolutely meant: no costume, just going as me.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

my workday did not go as planned but it ended 2 hours early with sushi and wine so whatever. i'll take it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Akward, that was my costume too


Not mine. Just a lady engineer.

(I was going to dress up as the Morton Salt Girl, but my yellow dress is lost in the post.)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And how, may I ask, does a PE look? (assuming you're not just trolling and mean you're going as yourself)






jean15paul_PE said:


> oh, no. I absolutely meant: no costume, just going as me.




I hope I'm not the only one that actively trolls their kid.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mrs Cheb and I are dressing our kids up as animals this year. We're going as zookeepers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

jean15paul_PE said:


> I hope I'm not the only one that actively trolls their kid.


By zero means!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

don't know if it's setting me up for torture or what, but I occasionally log in to NCEES to just look at the recent items. of course it says "Results Pending"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I just want to get used to get used to logging in... and not being afraid to do it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I just want to get used to get used to logging in... and not being afraid to do it.


I did that yesterday. Just don't get too happy with the F5. You'll need that key to be in good shape later on.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Delicious, delicious spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> I just want to get used to get used to logging in... and not being afraid to do it.


I don't know if I'll be able to log in - I might make someone else do it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've given a lot of thought to how I want that moment to go.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Part of me wants to be alone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Part of me wants to be with my husband. But he can be a bit critical...so that might not be a good idea.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Part of me wants to be with my dad. He always makes me feel better and he's a blast to celebrate with.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Not mine. Just a lady engineer.


No worries, you can go as PE next year


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I kinda want my husband to log in for me, but we would go back and forth about the log in details that I'm sure I would grow frustrated. lol "NO! It's capitalized! What site are you on? It's in the upper left hand corner...forget it." lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

And then I just think I'm overthinking it. I'm sure I'll just say YOLO (Yes, I'm old)...and go outside to walk around the business park and log in on my own.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> don't know if it's setting me up for torture or what, but I occasionally log in to NCEES to just look at the recent items. of course it says "Results Pending"


I was going to try to find a meme involving masochism but I'm at work, so I'm not going to do that.

Suffice to say, it's way too early to abuse yourself like that.

edit: tops :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> *I was going to try to find a meme involving masochism but I'm at work, so I'm not going to do that.*
> 
> Suffice to say, it's way too early to abuse yourself like that.


LOL

yeah that's a terrible idea.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I kinda want my husband to log in for me, but we would go back and forth about the log in details that I'm sure I would grow frustrated. lol "NO! It's capitalized! What site are you on? It's in the upper left hand corner...forget it." lol


A few people did something like that. I seem to recall it not always... going to plan

@leggo PE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I did that yesterday. Just don't get too happy with the F5. You'll need that key to be in good shape later on.


see comment above


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few people did something like that. I seem to recall it not always... going to plan
> 
> @leggo PE


Yeah we bicker a lot lol 

I can definitely see him clicking around and spelling the site wrong or something. "You said NCCES...how am I supposed to know what's what you meant?" lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Yeah we bicker a lot lol
> 
> I can definitely see him clicking around and spelling the site wrong or something. "You said NCCES...how am I supposed to know what's what you meant?" lol


I'm thinking something more akin to intentionally giving the wrong answer at first, feigning color blindness


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> see comment above


I mostly just wanted to confirm that it actually said Results Pending and not something crazy, like Answer Sheet Rejected - Automatic Fail.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Honestly, I'll want to be alone. Maybe lock myself in a spare office at work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@civilrobot Just as a heads up, Maryland has been one of the first to release the last few cycles, if not the first to release. You may not have much opportunity to prepare for a controlled viewing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> @civilrobot Just as a heads up, Maryland has been one of the first to release the last few cycles, if not the first to release. You may not have much opportunity to prepare for a controlled viewing.


Yeah I did the research. It's usually the first Monday or Tuesday so either 12/9 or 12/10.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Honestly, I'll want to be alone. Maybe lock myself in a spare office at work.


It may not matter if you lock yourself in an office.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd really caution against predicting a date. Especially based only date of week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm hoping to have a nice lunch that day, then spend some quality time with the F5 key on my work keyboard.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was so excited when I saw "Result: Pass" last year. I was at work. I got all geeked out, and I don't think I did any work for the rest of the day. Just smiled at myself.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It may not matter if you lock yourself in an office.


If I cry, at least I can cry behind a closed door. Our work spaces are open enough that my neighbors would immediately know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I mostly just wanted to confirm that it actually said Results Pending and not something crazy, like Answer Sheet Rejected - Automatic Fail.


Don't worry about it. That almost never happens. there was that incident in Ohio back in 2010, but they've totally figured out how to prevent that from happening again.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm hoping to have a nice lunch that day, then spend some quality time with the F5 key on my work keyboard.


Why f5? You already know it's coming between 1:30 and 2:00


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MadamPirate said:


> Honestly, I'll want to be alone. Maybe lock myself in a spare office at work.


My only concern with that is if I fail and I spontaneously break out in tears (or pass and spontaneously break out in tears), I just need some fresh air to clear the redness out of my eyes. Also I can't let my mascara run in front of people. lol Need the opportunity to clean up my makeup and take a few deep breaths.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was so excited when I saw "Result: Pass" last year. I was at work. I got all geeked out, and I don't think I did any work for the rest of the day. Just smiled at myself.


That's literally everyone who passes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lol, I just saw that you changed your title to "hitting refresh"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@8-10 Weeks Later


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> My only concern with that is if I fail and I spontaneously break out in tears (or pass and spontaneously break out in tears), I just need some fresh air to clear the redness out of my eyes. Also I can't let my mascara run in front of people. lol Need the opportunity to clean up my makeup and take a few deep breaths.


I don't do makeup at work, thankfully. But I'm an ugly crier, so need some time to decompress.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't worry about it. That almost never happens. there was that incident in Ohio back in 2010, but they've totally figured out how to prevent that from happening again.


I mean, once the badger population was under control, a lot of incidents in Ohio didn't happen again.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why f5? You already know it's coming between 1:30 and 2:00


Yeah, that's somewhere around a half-hour of quality time with F5.  :waiting:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, once the badger population was under control, a lot of incidents in Ohio didn't happen again.


they cut the funding to that program. they're overrun with badgers again


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, that's somewhere around a half-hour of quality time with F5.  :waiting:


fair enough

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> they cut the funding to that program. they're overrun with badgers again


Damnit.  And now I'm closer/there are no buffer states between the badger bacchanal and me.  Shoot


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Damnit.  And now I'm closer/there are no buffer states between the badger bacchanal and me.  Shoot


Shoot is right. It's open season.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@civilrobot you can have a plan but it'll probably go to shit lol. i'll probably leave work and go home to open it. but my boss is chill so she won't care


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> @civilrobot you can have a plan but it'll probably go to shit lol. i'll probably leave work and go home to open it. but my boss is chill so she won't care


That's a great idea. Yeah I'll go with that.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Shoot is right. It's open season.


If only. That would be way-better for distracting myself from The Suck.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

hey, what happened to 

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam...time to put on my costume.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> If only. That would be way-better for distracting myself from The Suck.


So why not?

Boyfriend is going hunting the weekend after Thanksgiving. tbh I find it slightly odd that that's the only time he goes hunting (I know this year we're busy most weekends in November) but the various hunting seasons in Maine have been open since late August - I mean he doesn't hunt crossbow (yet) and I think muzzle load (idk if thats the right term?) are first or whatever. But it seems historically, he only goes the one weekend in November. I assumed it'd change if they got a moose permit? All I ask is the meat returns already dissected and whatnot. I want it handed to me as if I got it at Hannafords and then I'll cook it. I don't want to see the in-between.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few people did something like that. I seem to recall it not always... going to plan
> 
> @leggo PE


Hahaha yeah, @civilrobot be careful. Your partner might be like mine and drag it on and play a trick on you making you think you possibly didn't pass, when in fact, thankfully, you did (I don't think my husband would have done this if I failed, but I don't know).


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What ever this is, it's not showing up on my screen. Just a box with 6 characters


I just get a blank box. No characters, nothing besides an empty box.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I just get a blank box. No characters, nothing besides an empty box.


well it's a lobster


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Hahaha yeah, @civilrobot be careful. Your partner might be like mine and drag it on and play a trick on you making you think you possibly didn't pass, when in fact, thankfully, you did (I don't think my husband would have done this if I failed, but I don't know).


That's wicked cruel. I'd be so pissed


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> That's wicked cruel. I'd be so pissed


Haha, it's okay! It worked out. And now we're married (he was my boyfriend at the time).


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam!


----------



## JayKay PE

I started watching “In the Tall Grass”. I am spooked. I don’t like scary movies. 

This was a poor choice.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Kevo_303 said:


> Spam!


Welcome back! And nice username!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So why not?


I'm thinking more along the lines of numberless concourses of badgers, just waiting to be shot, carnival style.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just finished the retirement lunch for the guy I was hired to replace. I'm officially a department of one now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just finished the retirement lunch for the guy I was hired to replace. I'm officially a department of one now.


One is the loneliest number that you’ll ever do.


----------



## leggo PE

Kevo_303 said:


> Spam!


Welcome! Are you related to @kevo_55 by chance?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Now that I'm on a proper computer, I can actually see the lobster.


----------



## kevo_55

@leggo PE

Nopes.

And this is my one and only post here.


----------



## leggo PE

kevo_55 said:


> @leggo PE
> 
> Nopes.
> 
> And this is my one and only post here.


And you got a TOPS! That's extra good luck!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> And you got a TOPS! That's extra good luck!


Suspiciously good luck. @kevo_55, are you mafia?


----------



## leggo PE

Is/was anyone dressed up at the office today?

I've got zebra ears and a tail on, and am otherwise in all black. I'm calling myself "lowkey zebra".

On my way to work, I saw someone who looked like they just dressed up as a Burner, and then one person very impressively dressed up as Captain Hook.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Welcome! Are you related to @kevo_55 by chance?


You know it!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welcome back! And nice username!


Hey thanks!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So now I’m dressed like a kangaroo...locked out of my house.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Hopefully everyone else is fairing a little better than I on this lovely hallow’s eve. Yes?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> So now I’m dressed like a kangaroo...locked out of my house.


That's a bad day. My condolences.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> So now I’m dressed like a kangaroo...locked out of my house.


At least you can sit on your tail


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> One is the loneliest number that you’ll ever do.


+1 for Three Dog Night.


----------



## NikR_PE

It snowed over here and kids are still trick or treating.  These lil ones are on a mission


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM


And spam to you good sir


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> And spam to you good sir


And also with you. :rotflmao:


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> And also with you. :rotflmao:


Lift up your spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We lift them up to the SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM is strong with this one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yes, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A New SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Replace one word in a famous movie with 'SPAM.'


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Strikes Back.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Back to the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Balls.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

As SPAM As It Gets.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Family.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-man: Into the SPAMverse.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

How to Train Your SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3:10 to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Fast Times at SPAM High.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Panther.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Honey, I Shrunk the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM's Purpose.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMbook.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Network.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Andromeda SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Knight.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMception.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM Games.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

InterSPAMmer.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Trek.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Lord of the SPAM: The Return of the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Lord of the SPAM: The Two SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Lord of the SPAM: The Fellowship of the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Harry Potter and the SPAM's Stone.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM and The Furious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

50 First SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Meet the SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Get SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Bond: A Quantum of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Deepwater SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM's Peak.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMworld.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mad SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Guys.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mystic SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Forrest SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Saving Private SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pirates of the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Day After SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Band of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Day the SPAM Stood Still.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Attacks!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Starship SPAMMERS (so far, my fav).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Shaolin SPAMMER.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rumble in the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM vs Predator.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMfather.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Story 2.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMinator.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM with the Wind.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sweeney SPAM: The Demon Barber of SPAM Street.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Jurassic SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Club.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sixteen SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Indiana Jones and the Temple of SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Wizard of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMs of Engagement.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Air Force SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

G.I. SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Fiction.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Charlie and the SPAM Factory.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Alice in SPAMland.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edward SPAMhands.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

2001: A SPAM Odyssey.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Silence of the SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

SpamJam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Zero Dark SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The Silence of the SPAM.


Good one!


----------



## leggo PE

Pride and Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Interview with the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fifty Shades of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ocean's SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Curious Case of Benjamin SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

12 Years a SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Citizen SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM House Rules.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Lies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Apocalypse SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Apocalypse SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Clear and Present SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Crazy Rich SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Quiet SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Girl on the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Apocalypse SPAM.


Dude, basically simultaneous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jason SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

My Name Is Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Avengers: SPAM Game.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Big SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Little Miss SPAM Shine.


----------



## leggo PE

About A Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

21 SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moulin SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's a Wonderful SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Eyes Wide SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Stepford SPAMs.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

When Harry Met SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of Monte Cristo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMside.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Schindler's SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Wedding SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Punch-Drunk SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Monty Python and the Holy Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Sound of SPAM.

Edit: TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How to SPAM a Guy in 10 Days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

50 Things I Hate About SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Devil Wears SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Diaries.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Sisterhood of the Traveling SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Darjeeling SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam Millionaire


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM: An Unexpected Journey.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Good SPAM Hunting.


----------



## leggo PE

Conversely, Slumdog Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM City.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No Country for Old SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

(Seriously, this is too much fun.)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM of Dreams.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM to Remember.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM of Their Own.


----------



## leggo PE

Freaky Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM On The Moon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Crimson SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of Eli.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Hard.


----------



## leggo PE

Toy Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bill and SPAM's Excellent Adventure.


----------



## leggo PE

The Sleeping Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something's Gotta SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

The Little Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Wick.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Last SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Snow Spam and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Much Ado About SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

The Spam Book


----------



## leggo PE

Spam, Inc.


----------



## leggo PE

101 Spams


----------



## leggo PE

A Spam's Life


----------



## leggo PE

Hocus Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM's Labyrinth.


----------



## leggo PE

Honey, I Blew Up the Spam


----------



## leggo PE

The Devil Wears Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Close Encounters of the SPAM Kind.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam Pan


----------



## leggo PE

Alice in Spamland.


----------



## leggo PE

The Spam Trap


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMadeus.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM Over the River Kwai.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM and Cigarettes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Hur.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Passion of the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Game of SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ender's SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Marley &amp; SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Chronicles of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I Am SPAM. (did we do this one already?)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Fantastic Mr. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lost in SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Harry Potter and the Goblet of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

American SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What SPAM Want.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Secret Life of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMélie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM, Actually.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Escape.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Full Metal SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Singin' in the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Iron SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Big SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMatar.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hans Zimmer: Live in SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Captain SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM: Ragnarok


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMbi.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Hunt for SPAM October.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Requiem for a SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAMerican Pie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMs of Navarone.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Fantastic SPAMs and Where to Find Them.

Edit: TOP, again.  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM of the Dead.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Grapes of SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

A Wrinkle in SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMpool.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

20,000 SPAMs Under the Sea.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Y Tu Mamá SPAMbién.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hustle &amp; SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Save the Last SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Eyre.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Around the SPAM in 80 Days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM-Air.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Hour.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM in Black.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Shakespeare in SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Master and Commander: Far Side of the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAMtom of the Opera.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The DaVinci SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

One Flew Over the SPAM Nest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM &amp; The City.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMMING.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How to Lose Friends &amp; Alienate SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Behind Enemy SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of Sevastopol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMatasia.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM School Musical.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

James and the Giant SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Into the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Lilo and SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Legally SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMatouie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM's Life.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

There Will Be SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Last SPAMurai.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Me If You Can.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM of Arabia.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMerican Beauty.


----------



## leggo PE

Catch Me If You Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMsaw Ridge.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Good, The Bad, and The SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Remember the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMtastic Mr. Fox.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Fistful of SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Swiss Family SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMadega Nights: The SPAM of Ricky Bobby.


----------



## leggo PE

Aw, my poor husband injured his neck again (this happen several months ago). Said it's been killing him all day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAMless In Seattle


----------



## leggo PE

Anyone have any tips for him, or me tending to him?


----------



## leggo PE

Sleepless in Spam

EDIT: TOPSIES!!  :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dead Poets SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Emperor's New SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

The Spam's New Clothes


----------



## leggo PE

Dead Spam Society


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM Ranger.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Music SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Anyone have any tips for him, or me tending to him?


Yes, I'll PM you what my PT has me do (I have a neck thing, too). I'll find the handout when I get home.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, I'll PM you what my PT has me do (I have a neck thing, too). I'll find the handout when I get home.


You're awesome!! Thank you!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The SPAM-cess bride


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM &amp; Away.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The SPAMsons movie


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Sword in the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Planet of the SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Secondhand SPAMS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mrs. Brisby and the SPAM of Nimh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMY Gilmore.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wreck-It SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The SPAMfather


----------



## leggo PE

Woot woot, closing in on 2.5k!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam with the Wind


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Driving Miss SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Citizen Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Scott pilgrim vs the spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy II


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy III


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy IV


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy V


----------



## leggo PE

Spammy Balboa


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMside Out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMside Out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMside Out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMside Out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On The Basis of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Imitation SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

IncepSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMlock Holmes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Gone in 60 SPAMs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMashima Mon Amour.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My Neighbor SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

La Vie en SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Howls Moving SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Kikis Delivery SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Last SPAMbender.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SPAMMED Away


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM's Moving Castle.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Brave Little SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SPAM Digger


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

My Neighbor SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING Nemo.

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TiSPAMic


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> TiSPAMic


SPAMtanic?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Wallace and Spammit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING to America.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boys Don't SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The three spammateers


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chicken spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fantastic spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Close Encounters of the SPAM Kind.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SpamSpam’s Bizarre Adventure


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

One punch spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Full metal alchespam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Saving Private Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SPAMfan


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spam Crystal


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Reign of SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

whoa, when did we get on page 98?!


----------



## NikR_PE

Spam in the water


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Lol, results will be here tomorrow at this rate!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My little spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My hero spamademia


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spam on a plane


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

13 Spams


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Gone with the SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Catch me if you spam

Edit: tops


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Pride SPAM Prejudice


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, results will be here tomorrow at this rate!


that might be an exaggeration


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Get SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

whoa, a thunderstorm on Halloween in DC! It's pretty late in the season for a thunderstorm.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!

edit: topps  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 2500!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Torque!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:bananalama: Twerp!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spamed to 2500!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Pop?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Drop?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Stop?


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmmmm, candy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Flop?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Crop?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Top?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This thread is actually on schedule. Results might be early this year!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yop?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This thread is actually on schedule. Results might be early this year!


Narrator: They won't


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Not yet not yet. Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Corp?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

2.5k?! Well done, spammers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Blorp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Forp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hop


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Narrator: They won't


Situation normal


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Swerp


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Hope


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Top!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bottom?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Glop?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Slop?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:bananalama: Swap


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Top!


quark


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Bottom?


quark


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Muon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OH I NEED TO FIND THAT PHYSICS BOOK


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

CastaSPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> CastaSPAM


SPAMaway


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

InSPAMtion


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

What’s eating Gilbert SPAM?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Edward ScissorSPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Pirates SPAM the Caribbean


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> quark





(NMN)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PEit wass standard model right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 14120
> 
> 
> (NMN)


Thanks! _looks at list_ Jean-Luc!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PEit wass standard model right?


yes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! _looks at list_ Jean-Luc!


NMN, numbah one.

Now get me my tea, earl grey, hot.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

yessum


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Fast and the SPAMious


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yes


So my book is copyright 2005 and reads "CERN expects a 2007 completion of the Large Hadron Collider". 

I dont think we got to this chapter in my class, some of this isn't familiar. I mean, yeah its been 9 years but still. I have notes and stickies in other sections of the book.

Oh and I got one of the books you told that other guy to get in the Nuke thread. I dont remember off of the top of my head which one tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GUT considers leptons and quarks to be specific states of a single particle called a "leptoquark" and it is this identity that leads to the same number of flavors fornleptons and quarks.

^I enjoy that they used the word "flavors" in this text book


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So my book is copyright 2005 and reads "CERN expects a 2007 completion of the Large Hadron Collider".
> 
> I dont think we got to this chapter in my class, some of this isn't familiar. I mean, yeah its been 9 years but still. I have notes and stickies in other sections of the book.
> 
> Oh and I got one of the books you told that other guy to get in the Nuke thread. I dont remember off of the top of my head which one tho


I'd be surprised if they covered the standard model in any real detail in Physics 3, or the equivalent. That's usually a upperclassman or graduate level Physics class.

I'm surprised you saw any of the books on that list in the other thread! Was it Lamarsh, intro to nuclear? What kind of EE did you study?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> GUT considers leptons and quarks to be specific states of a single particle called a "leptoquark" and it is this identity that leads to the same number of flavors fornleptons and quarks.
> 
> ^I enjoy that they used the word "flavors" in this text book


Ever watch Futurama? It's even funnier if you've studied at little QED.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m too tired to talk about particle physics


----------



## RBHeadge PE

is anyone ever awake enough to talk about high energy physics?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd be surprised if they covered the standard model in any real detail in Physics 3, or the equivalent. That's usually a upperclassman or graduate level Physics class.
> 
> I'm surprised you saw any of the books on that list in the other thread! Was it Lamarsh, intro to nuclear? What kind of EE did you study?


I never took physics 3. I skipped it and took "advanced physics" for 2 semesters for funsies. I was planning on being a physics minor but at the 11th hour, it didnt happen since I dropped from the last course I needed for it. The 2nd semester, nuclear physics, it was me and the 4 physics majors LOL

It was Nuclear Chemical Engineering - Benedict &amp; Pigford that I bought from your list


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I believe that’s what alcohol is for

TOP AGAIN  :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@RBHeadge PE my program general ECE, a lot of electronics and signals tho. Only one power course and it was the first semester of it so it was like a third story time with the prof.

I also tried to get a masters in nuclear engineering. But quickly learned i was in over my head so swapped to power engineering and then learned that I dont do well with online courses at all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I never took physics 3. I skipped it and took "advanced physics" for 2 semesters for funsies. I was planning on being a physics minor but at the 11th hour, it didnt happen since I dropped from the last course I needed for it. The 2nd semester, nuclear physics, it was me and the 4 physics majors LOL


Yeah, I had slightly similar path. So it sounds like your second semester class was modern physics: nuclear physics, intro to QM, SR, and GR?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> @RBHeadge PE my program general ECE, a lot of electronics and signals tho. Only one power course and it was the first semester of it so it was like a third story time with the prof


I think most ECE programs are like this. Power was an elective for me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I had slightly similar path. So it sounds like your second semester class was modern physics: nuclear physics, intro to QM, SR, and GR?


Yeah, it was. I remember 2nd semester a lot better than 1st. I enjoyed 2nd a lot more.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It was Nuclear Chemical Engineering - Benedict &amp; Pigford that I bought from your list


Bought back in school, or recently?

Yeah, that's a really good text. Pretty much as much detail as you can get in a survey without running into controlled information.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Bought back in school, or recently?
> 
> Yeah, that's a really good text. Pretty much as much detail as you can get in a survey without running into controlled information.


Bought it a few weeks ago from the list you gave that guy. 

I rather enjoyed the one nuke class I took for my failed masters but I definitely didnt have a strong enough background in thermo for it (though I took thermo, did very well, and even tutored it)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I also tried to get a masters in nuclear engineering.


Cool! Did you start NE, or were you in a dual degree program?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yeah, it was. I remember 2nd semester a lot better than 1st. I enjoyed 2nd a lot more.
> 
> View attachment 14121


lusone:

It's mathematically harder, but it's so much more fun!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool! Did you start NE, or were you in a dual degree program?


My undergrad is ECE from a private university. And I tried a masters from NC state since they have online programs then switched to EE and then quit lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Bought it a few weeks ago from the list you gave that guy.


oh wow! You didn't have to do that. I'm surpised that anyone actually made use of that list, or that you even found a copy of the text.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nvm, just looked on Amazon. Plenty availble. That's a lot for a used book!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My undergrad is ECE from a private university. And I tried a masters from NC state since they have online programs then switched to EE and then quit lol


I never actually took an online class. I've been in live classes that broadcast online. I don't think I'd be very effective with online courses either.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I rather enjoyed the one nuke class I took for my failed masters but I definitely didnt have a strong enough background in thermo for it (though I took thermo, did very well, and even tutored it)


Which class did you take? It almost sounds like thermohydraulics?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> oh wow! You didn't have to do that. I'm surpised that anyone actually made use of that list, or that you even found a copy of the text.


I got it on ebay for like 12$


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Which class did you take? It almost sounds like thermohydraulics?


Reactor systems - i remembered the course code and googled it. I might still have my notes in a box tho. I did a huge purge of college stuff 2yrs ago and have packed twice since then so who knows. Ill find out when i unpack soon


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I got it on ebay for like 12$


oh wow holy shit. That's gotta be an estate sale.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Reactor systems - i remembered the course code and googled it.


Okay, yeah that would would need a lot of thermo as well. Depending on the professor, it's basically a thermohydraulics course. I never took that one, and didn't have to. I have no academic or professional experience with commercial nuclear power.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NEERRRRRRDDDDDD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> NEERRRRRRDDDDDD


Yes


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

One week down. Seven to go! (eleven in Pennsylvania)


----------



## JayKay PE

It's is "cold" in Indiana, but it's around 30-degrees?  No humidity?  No wind?  Hella balmy to me. 

Does humid air feel colder, because LI is always hovering around 55-70% even in the winter?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

do you mean "humidity" or "dew point"?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

a coworker brought in their leftover candy from last night. they only got 1 trick or treater all night


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 7 of The Suck: One Week In.

Edit: TOP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 7 of The Suck: One Week In.
> 
> Edit: TOP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


My brain break is almost over. (says the one who was reading about string theory last night)

I gave myself one week after April 2019 PE to relax before I wanted to dive back into a technical book I was reading. And that break lasted a lot longer. I want to get back into that book so I can also return it to my coworker lol. I've had it for like 11 months at this point.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've had it for like 11 months at this point.


Probably a good plan.


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin'


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I rather enjoyed the one nuke class I took for my failed masters but I definitely didnt have a strong enough background in thermo for it (though I took thermo, did very well, and even tutored it)


I always thought nuclear reactors/systems were really interesting... I just had no desire to be graded based on my knowledge of them. And ultimately, I just enjoy poking dirt with a stick too much to have passed up a career in geotechnical engineering.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, still no examinee survey. Not sure if a package got lost in transit, or NCEES is actually giving us the bird.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> do you mean "humidity" or "dew point"?


Specifically humidity.

Also, the sun came out!  Huzzah!  And my space heater is still working (though I wish our stupid air system would stop blowing cold air so it would actually work)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> mornin'


Mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I am dead


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Also, still no examinee survey. Not sure if a package got lost in transit, or NCEES is actually giving us the bird.


I mean I know the site says 7-10 days post exam. But still... 
April 2018, it was 4 days later (only survey email I kept apparently)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am dead


Like tired or in Mafia?... Or both?


----------



## JayKay PE

Some spam before my OSHA class.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Like tired or in Mafia?... Or both?


Both, of course!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Some spam before my OSHA class.


Ew. OSHA class is awful.

My company didn't have record of my OSHA class... that I took in person with my company... almost had to re-do OSHA but online...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Ew. OSHA class is awful.
> 
> My company didn't have record of my OSHA class... that I took in person with my company... almost had to re-do OSHA but online...


Yeah, this is the OSHA 10 Class, but I had to take OSHA 30 when I moved to Indy.  NY has it that if you are a licensed engineer, you don't need to take OSHA 30.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, this is the OSHA 10 Class, but I had to take OSHA 30 when I moved to Indy.  NY has it that if you are a licensed engineer, you don't need to take OSHA 30.


I started OSHA 30 for my field assignment, on line, and it was not great.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am dead


Children do that to you.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I started OSHA 30 for my field assignment, on line, and it was not great.


I had to take OSHA 30, but it was government/VA-specific OSHA 30.  Which was possibly more painful than normal OSHA because there were more acronyms and the video quality was horrible.


----------



## JayKay PE

Avoiding a double post!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I mean I know the site says 7-10 days post exam. But still...
> April 2018, it was 4 days later (only survey email I kept apparently)


I would assume that it won't come over the weekend... But I guess anything's possible.


----------



## Master slacker

asdfasfdegsehtruhyd


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bus stop SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So why is 15k posts the goal? Why not 10k? Why not 20k?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> So why is 15k posts the goal? Why not 10k? Why not 20k?


THE NCEES GODS HAVE SPOKEN.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So why is 15k posts the goal? Why not 10k? Why not 20k?


It is written in the stars.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm heading out into the field, SPAM crew. Keep it well-preserved while I'm out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am dead


First name confirmed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I had to take OSHA 30, but it was government/VA-specific OSHA 30.  Which was possibly more painful than normal OSHA because there were more acronyms and the video quality was horrible.


Did it look like it was produced in the late 1980s/ early 1990s?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So why is 15k posts the goal? Why not 10k? Why not 20k?




The explanation best be described by a Jeff Bridges bit:

1. Start with a cage containing five apes. In the cage, hang a banana on a string and put stairs under it. Before long, an ape will go to the stairs and start to climb towards the banana.

2. As soon as the ape touches the stairs, spray all the apes with cold water. After a while, another ape makes an attempt with the same result - all the apes are sprayed with cold water.

3. Turn off the cold water. If, later, another ape tries to climb the stairs, the other apes will try to prevent it even though no water sprays at them.

4. Now, remove one ape from the cage and replace it with a new one. The new ape sees the banana and wants to climb the stairs. To his horror, all of the apes attack him. After another attempt and attack, he knows that if he tries to climb the stairs, he will be assaulted.

5. Next, remove another of the original five apes and replace it with a new one. The newcomer goes to the stairs and is attacked. The newcomer takes part in the punishment with enthusiasm.

6. Again, replace a third original ape with a new one. The new one makes it to the stairs and is attacked as well. Two of the four apes that beat him have no idea why they were not permitted to climb the stairs, or why they are participating in the beating of the newest ape.

7. After replacing the fourth and fifth original apes, all the apes which have been sprayed with cold water have been replaced.

Nevertheless, no ape ever again approaches the stairs. Why not?

BECAUSE that's the way it's always been done around here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm heading out into the field, SPAM crew. Keep it well-preserved while I'm out.


Will do, buddy. Be safe in the field, keep that swivel head going.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am dead


I am sorry.  I should have tried harder. Slept less.  I don't know.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, this spam thread is doing very nicely.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> First name confirmed!


Yes, I can recall my parents uttering the phrase, “you’re dead to me”


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am sorry.  I should have tried harder. Slept less.  I don't know.


I need to sleep more. I'm really considering taking sick leave so I can just go home and crash. But I've got like 2.5 hours of work that *must* get done today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Also, this spam thread is doing very nicely.


ikr, they might actually get their results on time this year.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I need to sleep more. I'm really considering taking sick leave so I can just go home and crash. But I've got like 2.5 hours of work that *must* get done today.


Then get it done!  If it is anything like my workload, I have 2.5 hours of work that will take my self inflicted ADD self 4 hours to get done. I need to lay off the coffee and caffeine.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, I can recall my parents uttering the phrase, “you’re dead to me”


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, I can recall my parents uttering the phrase, “you’re dead to me”


I was going to do the laugh emoji, but that felt wrong. But so did the sad one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Then get it done!  If it is anything like my workload, I have 2.5 hours of work that will take my self inflicted ADD self 4 hours to get done. I need to lay off the coffee and caffeine.


Good idea, haven't had caffeine yet. Then I'll bang this shit out


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good idea, haven't had caffeine yet. Then I'll bang this shit out


And this is where I realize that shoul have said coffee and candy.  Obviously I am struggling today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>






vhab49_PE said:


> I was going to do the laugh emoji, but that felt wrong. But so did the sad one.


Fortunately, it isn't true and my first name is definitely not "dead".


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Fortunately, it isn't true and my first name is definitely not "dead".


Whew.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Then get it done!  If it is anything like my workload, I have 2.5 hours of work that will take my self inflicted ADD self 4 hours to get done. I need to lay off the coffee and caffeine.


I need to dial my caffeine intake back down


----------



## txjennah PE

Goooood morning spammers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I need to dial my caffeine intake back down


send it this way. I'll find a nice home for ot


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Goooood morning spammers


Indiana in the house!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yes, I can recall my parents uttering the phrase, “you’re dead to me”


That statement and your profile pic just dont go together and make my head hurt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

As previously stated, my parents never ever said that to me. I was hoping people would take it as a joke, but it wasn't one of my better attempts.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As previously stated, my parents never ever said that to me. I was hoping people would take it as a joke, but it wasn't one of my better attempts.


I read that after I posted. And in this case the pic fits right in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I might try to make chicken curry this weekend. I've never had it. Boyfriend makes it for himself using this packet from the store. but I'm gonna do it from scratch. What could go wrong

Edit: topps  ldtimer:


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I might try to make chicken curry this weekend. I've never had it. Boyfriend makes it for himself using this packet from the store. but I'm gonna do it from scratch. What could go wrong
> 
> Edit: topps  ldtimer:


Is this the Japanese curry or the Indian curry?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I might try to make chicken curry this weekend. I've never had it. Boyfriend makes it for himself using this packet from the store. but I'm gonna do it from scratch. What could go wrong
> 
> Edit: topps  ldtimer:


From my experience, I recommend using fresh spices if at all possible, grind them with a mortar and pestle. A food processor is also OK. And be liberal with the butter. Mmm... OK now maybe I will make curry, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'll tell LadySquare, "the EBers made me do it!"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Is this the Japanese curry or the Indian curry?


Indian curry as I didn't know Japanese was a thing.



squaretaper PE said:


> From my experience, I recommend using fresh spices if at all possible, grind them with a mortar and pestle. A food processor is also OK. And be liberal with the butter. Mmm... OK now maybe I will make curry, too.


I'm going to go buy the spices I can from the local CoOp but if I can't find the garam masala, I might be SOL for making it this weekend. Sadly, my mortar &amp; pestle and food processors haven't made the move yet (but hopefully tomorrow - which is when I'm gonna make it anyway)


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Indian curry as I didn't know Japanese was a thing.


Something like this one https://www.japancentre.com/en/products/1123-s-b-golden-curry-medium-hot

Its pretty good too. But a very different flavor.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> Something like this one https://www.japancentre.com/en/products/1123-s-b-golden-curry-medium-hot
> 
> Its pretty good too. But a very different flavor.


Ah, Golden Curry, that's a classic in the Squaretaper household. A little high on the sodium, but so worth it!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ah, Golden Curry, that's a classic in the Squaretaper household. A little high on the sodium, but so worth it!


Yup and very easy to make.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Didn't quite have enough gas in the work truck to get to the site SPAM.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Didn't quite have enough gas in the work truck to get to the site SPAM.


Welp, we know who won't make it in the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So they had all of the spices - yay!

Now I'm wondering if I can sub white onions for the yellow onions the recipe calls for? I have to go get chicken anyway so it isn't a big deal to buy them, I just have 2 white onions at home. 

It also gives me the option of dicing up roma tomatoes or using a 15oz can of crushed. Anyone have opinions?


----------



## txjennah PE

Y'all are making me hungry.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Disappointed that I missed the spam-movie game


----------



## Master slacker

sadffgh


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So they had all of the spices - yay!
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I can sub white onions for the yellow onions the recipe calls for? I have to go get chicken anyway so it isn't a big deal to buy them, I just have 2 white onions at home.
> 
> It also gives me the option of dicing up roma tomatoes or using a 15oz can of crushed. Anyone have opinions?


I dont think it should make a big difference. I personally prefer the red onions.

I have cooked with fresh as well as crushed tomatoes and it tastes pretty similar. The crushed will cook faster.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So they had all of the spices - yay!
> 
> Now I'm wondering if I can sub white onions for the yellow onions the recipe calls for? I have to go get chicken anyway so it isn't a big deal to buy them, I just have 2 white onions at home.
> 
> It also gives me the option of dicing up roma tomatoes or using a 15oz can of crushed. Anyone have opinions?


I agree with @NikR, I've used fresh and canned tomatoes and frankly, I can't tell the difference so I just stick with being lazy (canned).

I would also make a cornstarch slurry (1-2 teaspoons of cornstarch with a tablespoon or two of water, mixed up with your fingers) and let the chicken soak in that for 30-45 minutes in the fridge (trick I learned from MamaSquaretaper). Makes the meat moist and tender even after stewing for a long time. Sort of serves the same function as a buttermilk soak but at 1/100 the cost.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Boy I've had a weird week SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Kid's school closed unexpectedly. Had to bring her to the office...weird.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I agree with @NikR, I've used fresh and canned tomatoes and frankly, I can't tell the difference so I just stick with being lazy (canned).
> 
> I would also make a cornstarch slurry (1-2 teaspoons of cornstarch with a tablespoon or two of water, mixed up with your fingers) and let the chicken soak in that for 30-45 minutes in the fridge (trick I learned from MamaSquaretaper). Makes the meat moist and tender even after stewing for a long time. Sort of serves the same function as a buttermilk soak but at 1/100 the cost.


This is the recipe I'm using: https://smittenkitchen.com/2019/10/chicken-curry/


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@LyceeFruit I'm not going back to read. Indian or Jamaican Curry?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Last post?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

First post?

ETA: AYYYYYYYYYE! TOP!  :bananalama: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@civilrobot Indian: https://smittenkitchen.com/2019/10/chicken-curry/ 

Edit: Didn't know there was Jamaican either


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Guys we are so behind. At this rate, we will only hit 12k in the next 5 weeks.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

More SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> @civilrobot Indian: https://smittenkitchen.com/2019/10/chicken-curry/


nom nom nom 

I could give my two cents about Jamaican Curry...not Indian.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm working on soups this Fall...until results come out.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Disappointed that I missed the spam-movie game


I mean this is the spam thread. You can start it (or anything else) again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I will decide if I can enter into the Cherry Blossom Ten Miler lottery after results come out.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> nom nom nom
> 
> I could give my two cents about Jamaican Curry...not Indian.


Any good recipe i can try. Never cooked at home, but love it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

REPLACE ONE WORD IN A SONG WITH THE WORD *SPAM*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM ON A PRAYER


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

i hate everything about SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM Ladies


----------



## NikR_PE

who let the spam out


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM My Prerogative


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Can you feel the SPAM tonight


----------



## NikR_PE

Uptown spam (this works for 2 songs)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam Town Road


----------



## txjennah PE

Comfortably SPAM


----------



## NikR_PE

In the spam tonight


----------



## txjennah PE

Stairway to SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Highway to SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Meeting in 10 - Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I Spam the Sherriff


----------



## txjennah PE

Hello It's SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm working on soups this Fall...until results come out.


I'm not allowed to make more soup. That's a ban on soup in our house rn lol 

Edit; topsies!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm not allowed to make more soup. That's a ban on soup in our house rn lol


But...it's winter? LadySquare is also OD'd on soup, but I'm addicted to using my enameled cast iron pot for EVERYTHING so...too bad!


----------



## txjennah PE

Let's Get SPAM Started


----------



## txjennah PE

Baba O'SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMhead.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM's Song.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Violin Concerto in SPAM Minor.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Guys we are so behind. At this rate, we will only hit 12k in the next 5 weeks.


This thread looks on pace to me. Maybe a little ahead. Might depend on how one considers the holidays, and the potential for a govt shutdown.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bittersweet SPAMphony.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> But...it's winter? LadySquare is also OD'd on soup, but I'm addicted to using my enameled cast iron pot for EVERYTHING so...too bad!


So in the weeks leading up to the PE, I made butternut squash potato leek soup and kuri squash soup. He made chicken noddle soup. And then day after the PE, I made potato leek soup. He's sick of soup. Plus we also have some chili in the freezer. And I ran out of 2c pyrex containers to put them in so some is in mason jars or old coconut oil jars.... 

I just found a recipe for creamy mushroom wild rice soup that looks good and for some reason I want to make but I'm holding off.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Heart-Shaped SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This thread looks on pace to me. Maybe a little ahead. Might depend on how one considers the holidays, and the potential for a govt shutdown.


 I definitely missed something...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So in the weeks leading up to the PE, I made butternut squash potato leek soup and kuri squash soup. He made chicken noddle soup. And then day after the PE, I made potato leek soup. He's sick of soup. Plus we also have some chili in the freezer. And I ran out of 2c pyrex containers to put them in so some is in mason jars or old coconut oil jars....
> 
> I just found a recipe for creamy mushroom wild rice soup that looks good and for some reason I want to make but I'm holding off.


Hmm, maybe switch it up to more broth-y, clear soups? I generally don't make cream or starchy soups except for guests. For daily eats, I'm just used to clear soups with additional rice or noodles (if desired) just based on how mom cooked. I like it because I can eat mostly guilt-free until I explode and the calorie count isn't terrible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit That recipe looks bomb. I'm gonna make it, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I usually have kombu and bonito flakes in the cupboard so I can make a tare in a pinch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Apologies.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM As You Are.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Black Hole SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING In The Name Of.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING My Religion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Great Gig in the SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

15k/wk over 6 weeks = 2500 post/wk. We're already over 2600 and it's not even lunch on the east coast on Friday.

maybe instead of work week, you do work day, so 15k posts/ 27 work days (exclude Vet day, and two days of Thanksgiving week) = 550 posts/wk. So we;re still on pace right now.

Government shutdown, might mean that there are less people online and spam which could reduce the pace of posting. Shutdown wouldn't effect NCEES. Though it would delay the DC results release.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMway to Heaven.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I like this, "replace ### with SPAM," it's a little more interactive than the, "SPAM to ###."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMED And Confused.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I Can't SPAM You Baby.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Immigrant SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For Those About to SPAM (We Salute You).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hmm, maybe switch it up to more broth-y, clear soups? I generally don't make cream or starchy soups except for guests. For daily eats, I'm just used to clear soups with additional rice or noodles (if desired) just based on how mom cooked. I like it because I can eat mostly guilt-free until I explode and the calorie count isn't terrible.


Maybe in a couple of weeks. I want to make lasagne rolls. And bbq chicken rolls. And homemade mac &amp; chicken. and probably oven "fried" chicken.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's a Long Way to the SPAM (If You Wanna Rock n' Roll).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

What's my SPAM again?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Sound of SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Maybe in a couple of weeks. I want to make lasagne rolls. And bbq chicken rolls. And homemade mac &amp; chicken. and probably oven "fried" chicken.


Ooo, please share the fried chicken! I definitely cook waaay more in the wintertime. Please come to California and we'll cook up a storm. I can hear myself getting fatter...


----------



## NikR_PE

lonely spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Obscured by SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Pigs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ooo, please share the fried chicken! I definitely cook waaay more in the wintertime. Please come to California and we'll cook up a storm. I can hear myself getting fatter...


Let me see if it's online. It's def at home in one of my cookbooks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Let me see if it's online. It's def at home in one of my cookbooks.


No, I meant send me some! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kidding, please share recipe.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LadySquare is vegetarian, so I have had good experience using the "Quorn" brand of imitation chicken breast. It's...freakishly convincing. Not 100%, but approachable.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Parents Just Don't UnderSPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Kidding, please share recipe.


It is online!

https://parade.com/342801/lorilange/buttermilk-oven-fried-chicken-from-the-skinnytaste-cookbook/

She is a WW blogger (bleck) but I do like her recipes. I'll use full-fat versions of stuff and adjust portion sizes as necessary.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gettin' SPAMMY With It.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It is online!
> 
> https://parade.com/342801/lorilange/buttermilk-oven-fried-chicken-from-the-skinnytaste-cookbook/
> 
> She is a WW blogger (bleck) but I do like her recipes. I'll use full-fat versions of stuff and adjust portion sizes as necessary.


Would it be weird to also add cayenne? Paprika alone seems too...bland.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Prince of Bel-Air.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Adagio for SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Barber of SPAMville.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Lake.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Would it be weird to also add cayenne? Paprika alone seems too...bland.


I don't think so. I often add extra garlic/cumin/paprika for things


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ride of the SPAMkyries.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING songs is a little harder. The movies are a little easier to stretch.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> a coworker brought in their leftover candy from last night. they only got 1 trick or treater all night


We only got two. But I didn't bring the leftover candy in, oops.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Every breathe you SPAM


----------



## Road Guy

we had around 10 but defin way down due to the frigid temps! - we were giving out handfuls so we didnt have much left over..


----------



## Master slacker

y897ygo7g88o


----------



## txjennah PE

Geez we probably had 30 trick or treaters, but still below the volume our neighbors warned us about. Sow e have a TON of candy leftover.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We had zero. But we live on a very busy road with no street lights or sidewalks on our side so we weren't expecting any.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I picked out only the Reese's PB cups. The rest is garbage (I didn't take ALL of them, only 5, I'm not a heathen).


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Now I'm wondering if I can sub white onions for the yellow onions the recipe calls for? I have to go get chicken anyway so it isn't a big deal to buy them, I just have 2 white onions at home.
> 
> It also gives me the option of dicing up roma tomatoes or using a 15oz can of crushed. Anyone have opinions?


I'd go ahead and do the substitution for the onions, with the knowledge that the onions would be slightly less sweet. But I wouldn't mind this. I use white and yellow onions fairly interchangeably in all of my cooking (caveat, I don't make curries of any cuisine very often).

I'd probably use the crushed tomatoes, to make my life easier. But could see the fresh possibly being better texture-wise, as you'd presumably end up with more substantial pieces of tomato. That is, unless you're cooking the fresh tomatoes for a long time to break them down.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We had zero. But we live on a very busy road with no street lights or sidewalks on our side so we weren't expecting any.


Candy trebuchet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd go ahead and do the substitution for the onions, with the knowledge that the onions would be slightly less sweet. But I wouldn't mind this. I use white and yellow onions fairly interchangeably in all of my cooking (caveat, I don't make curries of any cuisine very often).
> 
> I'd probably use the crushed tomatoes, to make my life easier. But could see the fresh possibly being better texture-wise, as you'd presumably end up with more substantial pieces of tomato. That is, unless you're cooking the fresh tomatoes for a long time to break them down.


We should do an EB cooking show on Food Network where regular-looking people waaay over-engineer and over-analyze the process, implode, give up, and go out for pub food and beer.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Candy trebuchet?


I don't need to give Boyfriend any ideas, he'd be so down for that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, and the challenge ingredient is SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd go ahead and do the substitution for the onions, with the knowledge that the onions would be slightly less sweet. But I wouldn't mind this. I use white and yellow onions fairly interchangeably in all of my cooking (caveat, I don't make curries of any cuisine very often).
> 
> I'd probably use the crushed tomatoes, to make my life easier. But could see the fresh possibly being better texture-wise, as you'd presumably end up with more substantial pieces of tomato. That is, unless you're cooking the fresh tomatoes for a long time to break them down.


I'm gonna go with canned because lazy and he's meh on tomatoes so I feel like canned would work better for him. And plus general consensus is canned lol


----------



## leggo PE

Ohhh man, I want to make more Smitten Kitchen recipes.

But I have some cookbooks I already have that I need to focus on cooking from.

Also, need to possibly taste test some recipes for my birthday party in a few weeks.

@squaretaper PE, do you cook more in the wintertime because it's hot as balls in Sacramento most of the rest of the year?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should do an EB cooking show on Food Network where regular-looking people waaay over-engineer and over-analyze the process, implode, give up, and go out for pub food and beer.


My go-to for imploding nights is this fried scallop burrito from a local "Mexican" place. (it's Mexican-inspired/adjacent)


----------



## leggo PE

Also, @Supe might get mad at us for taking about this all here in the spam thread, and not in The Cooking Thread...


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My go-to for imploding nights is this fried scallop burrito from a local "Mexican" place. (it's Mexican-inspired/adjacent)


I am nooootttttt a fan of scallops but have never had them fried... I like basically all other seafood I've ever encountered!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Ohhh man, I want to make more Smitten Kitchen recipes.
> 
> But I have some cookbooks I already have that I need to focus on cooking from.
> 
> Also, need to possibly taste test some recipes for my birthday party in a few weeks.
> 
> @squaretaper PE, do you cook more in the wintertime because it's hot as balls in Sacramento most of the rest of the year?


So the curry came from me scrolling the saved posts I had on IG. And I saved her recipe for pot-pie. So i went to go get that recipe but the curry was the 2nd recipe on the homepage


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, @Supe might get mad at us for taking about this all here in the spam thread, and not in The Cooking Thread...


We can go talk about soup in the Baking thread again!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I am nooootttttt a fan of scallops but have never had them fried... I like basically all other seafood I've ever encountered!


What do you not like about scallops? And was it bay scallops or regular sea scallops? Because bay scallops are pointless


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Also, @Supe might get mad at us for taking about this all here in the spam thread, and not in The Cooking Thread...


I'm just trying to keep the post count up. Sorry not sorry!


----------



## leggo PE

Also, how has no one brought up Thai curries??

EDIT: Topsies!!!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My go-to for imploding nights is this fried scallop burrito from a local "Mexican" place. (it's Mexican-inspired/adjacent)


"Pan-latin-Ibero-hispanic" food? :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What do you not like about scallops? And was it bay scallops or regular sea scallops? Because bay scallops are pointless


I haven't had them in a long time, so I don't remember if it was bay or sea... But it was a textural thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> @squaretaper PE, do you cook more in the wintertime because it's hot as balls in Sacramento most of the rest of the year?


You know it! *cooks in solar radiation"


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Keep up the SPAM, I need to pass!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Welp, we know who won't make it in the zombie apocalypse.


Honestly, I'm kinda milking the time clock... But that stays between you and me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Honestly, I'm kinda milking the time clock... But that stays between you and me.


...and about 50 other SPAMMERS. Just kidding, there's only about 6.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Caffeine helped, I'm more awake now. Got done what I needed to get done today. But got a couple more taskers in. I've only got two hours left on the clock. There's no rush on those, so I've already told those guys that it won't happen until midday Monday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So all of this food talk and I have no idea what we're gonna do for dinner tonight lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ...and about 50 other SPAMMERS. Just kidding, there's only about 6.


n00bz need to step it up. Their fate can't rest solely on four vets


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So all of this food talk and I have no idea what we're gonna do for dinner tonight lol


pizza?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> pizza?


No, calzone.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> pizza?


We could. It's the one thing he makes very well so we have pizza a bunch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So all of this food talk and I have no idea what we're gonna do for dinner tonight lol


If it were me, I've been craving won ton noodle soup. Mmm...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> If it were me, I've been craving won ton noodle soup. Mmm...


https://gph.is/g/EqNxKv1 

edit: idk how to post pics that aren't from my cell phone


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://gph.is/g/EqNxKv1
> 
> edit: idk how to post pics that aren't from my cell phone


@LyceeFruit is the meanest EBer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, "EBers" is just "BEERS" after too many beers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Top!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm hoping  I can convince boyfriend to eat this: https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a54224/best-mahi-mahi-recipe/?v

He isn't as big of a fan of asparagus as I am but he'll eat it lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm hoping  I can convince boyfriend to eat this: https://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a54224/best-mahi-mahi-recipe/?v
> 
> He isn't as big of a fan of asparagus as I am but he'll eat it lol


My general approach is, if you don't like it, cook your own dang dinner.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Luckily, I do almost all of the cooking and LadySquare loves it (or so she says).


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My general approach is, if you don't like it, cook your own dang dinner.


Haha, this is not my approach at all. Might be when kids are in the picture, but right now, my husband and I cook what we know we both enjoy.

Well, actually, I don't cook a tuna casserole that I loooovvvveee because he was traumatized by tuna casseroles his family was given by friends/other family membvers when he was a kid and his family was having lots of health issues. So it's I don't think I'll ever be making that again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't bake though, too hard. I leave that to @leggo PE


----------



## leggo PE

Baking isn't hard!! You just (generally) have to follow a recipe.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My general approach is, if you don't like it, cook your own dang dinner.


I'm in between you and @leggo PE lol. I try to cook things we'll both eat (&amp;vice versa). He'll eat aspargus but he's not like "omgosh asparagus!". But if I only made things he was "omogsh!" about, we'd eat almost no veggies. So...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://gph.is/g/EqNxKv1
> 
> edit: idk how to post pics that aren't from my cell phone


If you figure it out, let me know


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Baking isn't hard!! You just (generally) have to follow a recipe.


I shall rephrase, I'm too lazy to follow a recipe. :rotflmao:

I don't measure *anything *when I cook, I just taste constantly. And, only kidding about hardline dinner. I only cook what she likes because I enjoy it and if I only really needed to feed myself, I just eat cereal or nothing at all.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm in between you and @leggo PE lol. I try to cook things we'll both eat (&amp;vice versa). He'll eat aspargus but he's not like "omgosh asparagus!". But if I only made things he was "omogsh!" about, we'd eat almost no veggies. So...


Yes, this would devolve into fried chicken and donuts for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, this would devolve into fried chicken and donuts for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


And he'd be 100% ok with that. I, however, while not a vegetarian, survive on a lot of produce.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, this would devolve into fried chicken and donuts for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


And now I want to make homemade donut holes. So thanks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> And he'd be 100% ok with that. I, however, while not a vegetarian, survive on a lot of produce.


This is why you'll live to 150+


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you figure it out, let me know


sigh, I was hoping you knew


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> And now I want to make homemade donut holes. So thanks.


Ooh, OK, minus 5 years for that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need more SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Seriously, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Top!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow, 2,800. Not bad. Not great, but not bad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> sigh, I was hoping you knew


its been keeping me from posting some funnier memes during business hours. Work blocks giphly, so I can't paste the link properly onto the site.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Google Photos reminded me that 8yrs ago I made a Halloween cake!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Eins


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Zwei


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Drei


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vier


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fünf


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sechs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sieben


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Acht


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neun


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Zehn


----------



## JayKay PE

Why you count in different language?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Someone is bored lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1. To keep the post count high

2. That was a hat-tip to @leggo PE

3. I miss speaking German to someone


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, it's Friday and my construction docs are all finished, plotted, stamped, and signed. Just waiting for building permit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

...which I hope my admin person paid for.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Back SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Front SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Side SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooo, @civilrobot mixing it up.


----------



## txjennah PE

Update on the Halloween candy situation - my husband took some with him today to give to his students, and some of his students took entire bags with them. So I think we can get through our candy surplus pretty quickly


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good call. I just had 3 Snickers and now my stomach hurts (I hardly ever eat candy).


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Good call. I just had 3 Snickers and now my stomach hurts (I hardly ever eat candy).


I had a small bag of Skittles this morning and it already made me feel questionable, but I might grab a couple of pieces from downstairs and then feel regret 30 min from now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NikR said:


> Any good recipe i can try. Never cooked at home, but love it.


Vetted by a true Jamaican who was born, raised, and part of the work force as an adult before emigrating to the US (my husband): https://cooklikeajamaican.com/amp/fays-curry-chicken/

The ketchup is a little weird. We just use diced tomatoes. Just 1 roma tomato is enough.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We should have all given out SPAM instead of candy for Halloween


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I felt like I had to say all of that because you'll get some people who were born in Jamaica, and moved to America when they were 2 or even 10. They didn't really engage in the native culture like that... but they claim it harder than someone who was immersed in the culture.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> We should have all given out SPAM instead of candy for Halloween


LOL!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> I had a small bag of Skittles this morning and it already made me feel questionable, but I might grab a couple of pieces from downstairs and then feel regret 30 min from now.


I ate 2 mini snickers and that was my limit for the day. I thought I was doing somethin' by bringing in a big bag of candy. There's candy all over my building. No one cares about my bag of candy. lol

I also brought in cupcakes.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I do not plan to eat any more candy... keyword: PLAN


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

which rhymes with SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> which rhymes with SPAM


Slant rhyme.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I bookmarked that recipe @civilrobot - thanks! 

A Jamaican restuarant opened up here over the summer. I've only be able to get there once, it was good. Their menu is limited due to limited space. I got jerk chicken but she's got chicken curry on the menu so I'll have to try it before making it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Vetted by a true Jamaican who was born, raised, and part of the work force as an adult before emigrating to the US (my husband): https://cooklikeajamaican.com/amp/fays-curry-chicken/
> 
> The ketchup is a little weird. We just use diced tomatoes. Just 1 roma tomato is enough.


Ooh! Looks good! Bookmarked to try next week!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> I bookmarked that recipe @civilrobot - thanks!
> 
> A Jamaican restuarant opened up here over the summer. I've only be able to get there once, it was good. Their menu is limited due to limited space. I got jerk chicken but she's got chicken curry on the menu so I'll have to try it before making it


Try oxtail if they have it. We make them in the slow cooker...but we love them too much to wait it out. lol We just stop by our favorite Jamaican spots to pick some up a few times a month. 

I prefer curry goat over curry chicken. I like curry chicken with roti though. Comfort food.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm losing my PE sit-n-study weight already! Woohoo! Just in time for cold weather running. yay.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Update on the Halloween candy situation - my husband took some with him today to give to his students, and some of his students took entire bags with them. So I think we can get through our candy surplus pretty quickly


THEY ARE POOR COLLEGE STUDENTS WHO JUST WANT FOOD


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> THEY ARE POOR COLLEGE STUDENTS WHO JUST WANT FOOD *SPAM*


FIFY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Try oxtail if they have it. We make them in the slow cooker...but we love them too much to wait it out. lol We just stop by our favorite Jamaican spots to pick some up a few times a month.
> 
> I prefer curry goat over curry chicken. I like curry chicken with roti though. Comfort food.


I'll look for it. I think she's had it as a special a few times, noticed it on social media.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@txjennah PE Please please please tell Mr. txjennah to give his class SPAM next year. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> I felt like I had to say all of that because you'll get some people who were born in Jamaica, and moved to America when they were 2 or even 10. They didn't really engage in the native culture like that... but they claim it harder than someone who was immersed in the culture.


I can totally relate. I was born in Italy but moved to the states when I was just a baby.  So while my mom brought many aspects of that culture to our household growing up, I can't really act like I'm a native when I haven't even been able to spend much time there.  Definitely two parts of my identity that I've wrestled with.

I can at least speak from authority when I say Olive Garden is garbage


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> THEY ARE POOR COLLEGE STUDENTS WHO JUST WANT FOOD


I used to consume an entire 16-oz bag of Starburst jelly beans in a 24-hr period when i was in college...oh my poor body.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can totally relate. I was born in Italy but moved to the states when I was just a baby.  So while my mom brought many aspects of that culture to our household growing up, I can't really act like I'm a native when I haven't even been able to spend much time there.  Definitely two parts of my identity that I've wrestled with.
> 
> I can at least speak from authority when I say Olive Garden is garbage


Cool! I'd still say you're real Italian and not EYE-talian.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I used to consume an entire 16-oz bag of Starburst jelly beans in a 24-hr period when i was in college...oh my poor body.


Did the sugar rush net better grades?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Vetted by a true Jamaican who was born, raised, and part of the work force as an adult before emigrating to the US (my husband): https://cooklikeajamaican.com/amp/fays-curry-chicken/
> 
> The ketchup is a little weird. We just use diced tomatoes. Just 1 roma tomato is enough.


It's pretty much impossible to out-cool anything Jamaican.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The lobster is my new favorite thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If you zoom in, it's pretty freaky.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, back to work. Keep fighting the good fight, spammers.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm in between you and @leggo PE lol. I try to cook things we'll both eat (&amp;vice versa). He'll eat aspargus but he's not like "omgosh asparagus!". But if I only made things he was "omogsh!" about, we'd eat almost no veggies. So...


I guess my husband and I are fairly lucky. We both don't mind eating less meat, though we're definitely not vegetarians. We have some really good veggie meals we make on the regular, and I've started to get more into my veggie friendly and veggie forward cookbooks (Oh She Glows, Love Real Food, and Dining In are my current fave's).


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> 1. To keep the post count high
> 
> 2. That was a hat-tip to @leggo PE
> 
> 3. I miss speaking German to someone


Sollen wir auf Deutsch miteinander sprechen?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The lobster is my new favorite thing.


It still shows up as a blank box for me.


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> It still shows up as a blank box for me.


are you on your phone. Maybe an update in needed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Sollen wir auf Deutsch miteinander sprechen?


Warum nicht? Aber ich habe so viele Deutsch vergisst.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It still shows up as a blank box for me.




View attachment 14132


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Haha, wie sagt man "SPAM" auf Deutsch? Der SPAM? Die SPAMMEN?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think lobster is "der Hummer." Don't know why I know that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, really. Back to work, got my permit. Time to construct.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And, .


----------



## leggo PE

NikR said:


> are you on your phone. Maybe an update in needed.


Nope, my work computer.  



squaretaper PE said:


> View attachment 14132


It showed up! What did you do differently??



squaretaper PE said:


> Haha, wie sagt man "SPAM" auf Deutsch? Der SPAM? Die SPAMMEN?


Keine Ahnung!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think lobster is "der Hummer." Don't know why I know that.


'Tis! Sehr gut!! Ich hab das nicht gewuesst.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope, my work computer.
> 
> It showed up! What did you do differently??
> 
> Keine Ahnung!


Square didn't use the built-in lobstah emoji


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope, my work computer.


Maybe the computer has a shellfish allergy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I guess my husband and I are fairly lucky. We both don't mind eating less meat, though we're definitely not vegetarians. We have some really good veggie meals we make on the regular, and I've started to get more into my veggie friendly and veggie forward cookbooks (Oh She Glows, Love Real Food, and Dining In are my current fave's).


He'll try basically anything once. Which is great. 

I'm going to slowly make some more vegetarian meals, we'll see how well this goes. Or at least meals where it's veggie and there can be a side of baked chicken for him or whatever


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Sollen wir auf Deutsch miteinander sprechen?


ja ich brauche die praxis


----------



## RBHeadge PE

oh, now I see the lobster. It's kind of lame tbh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Haha, wie sagt man "SPAM" auf Deutsch? Der SPAM? Die SPAMMEN?


Es ist nur spam


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can totally relate. I was born in Italy but moved to the states when I was just a baby.  So while my mom brought many aspects of that culture to our household growing up, I can't really act like I'm a native when I haven't even been able to spend much time there.  Definitely two parts of my identity that I've wrestled with.
> 
> I can at least speak from authority when I say Olive Garden is garbage


As some who looks very Russian/eastern European, though my family came over here I think 1920s, I have a weird mishmosh of 'tradition' vs 'American' values.  It's great when I travel, though, since so many people think I'm just a Russian who had family wealthy enough to have good English (as opposed to me being a horrible American worth nothing).

*edit* Yes!  Toppsies!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Cool! I'd still say you're real Italian and not EYE-talian.


  Thanks!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Did the sugar rush net better grades?


Debatable!


----------



## cbass




----------



## cbass




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> oh, now I see the lobster. It's kind of lame tbh


Let me have my diversions, I need all the distractions I can get for the next 8 weeks!


----------



## cbass

Well apparently there is a super low cap on uploads. I have used my allotted amount. I had so many more to post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

cbass said:


> Well apparently there is a super low cap on uploads. I have used my allotted amount. I had so many more to post.


TIL that there was a cap on uploads 

I approve that your first 3 posts were all in the spam thread tho


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

cbass said:


> Well apparently there is a super low cap on uploads. I have used my allotted amount. I had so many more to post.


Become an EB supporting member today! Only $25/year!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spamBACKspam


----------



## cbass

Long time lurker, first time caller...

Been less than productive since I took the PE exam...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Back from the field, SPAM crew. What did I miss?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Back from the field, SPAM crew. What did I miss?


German &amp; curry


----------



## cbass

I have gone through all 116 pages on this thread... Needs more to keep me busy...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> German &amp; curry


Sounds like an interesting lunch.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Whose SPAM is it anyway?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Sounds like an interesting lunch.


TIL I learned that there was Japanese and Jamaican curry in addition to Indian curry. Except I've seen Jamaican curry once so I should have known.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

cbass said:


> I have gone through all 116 pages on this thread... Needs more to keep me busy...


Sounds like you need to add more, yourself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't forget Chinese and Singaporean curry!


----------



## txjennah PE

Y'all are making me SO HUNGRY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love food, that's why I'm fat.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I love food, that's why I'm fat.


Same.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Same.


Ditto


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Don't forget Chinese and Singaporean curry!


Isnt Chinese and Japanese curry the same? Now a curry which is different than those is the thai curry. Never had Singaporean curry so dont know about that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm just adding to the SPAM post count, they're pretty much all the same.  :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Remember, I'm a person online whose input REALLY matters! *screamed the dust mote*

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Remember, I'm a person online whose input REALLY matters! *screamed the dust mote*
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

give me a break, give me a break

break me off a piece of that kit kat SPAM


----------



## Master slacker

sfdgsdfrgh


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

my daughter calls starbursts "STARBUCKS" 

it makes me sound like a horrible parent when she's rubbing her hands together and begging me for starbucks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ohhhhh snap, someone brought more Reese's...FFFFfffff....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ffffudge, Squaretaper is about to turn into Squarecylinder.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hey! Ho! Let's SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam to 3,000?


----------



## leggo PE

cbass said:


> Well apparently there is a super low cap on uploads. I have used my allotted amount. I had so many more to post.


I think there's a way to attach images from url's, not upload them...

Also, you can become a Supporting Member for EB.com because you love it so much!!


----------



## leggo PE

My coworker made really yummy witches brooms yesterday...

They're pretzel sticks stuck into the bottom of Reese's, melded with white chocolate. So yummy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> My coworker made really yummy witches brooms yesterday...
> 
> They're pretzel sticks stuck into the bottom of Reese's, melded with white chocolate. So yummy!


I can feel my shirt buttons stretching just thinking about this.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

View attachment 14137


----------



## RBHeadge PE

cbass said:


> Well apparently there is a super low cap on uploads. I have used my allotted amount. I had so many more to post.


Did you upload those images, or just post the url for the image? The latter has no limit?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammy spam

:bananalama:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ESPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I don't wanna be here anymore.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Space heater for the win.

Edit: Topppppps!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Space heater for the win.
> 
> Edit: Topppppps!


Holy crap where did @vhab49_PE sneak out of?? :rotflmao:


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ja, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So the big question is, do I get flamin' hot Cheetos or not? I mean, on one hand I DID go for my lunch run today...on the other hand, I also had fistfuls of Reese's... I pretty much exercise so that I can eat garbage, but have I had enough garbage today? These are the big questions...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nein spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So the big question is, do I get flamin' hot Cheetos or not? I mean, on one hand I DID go for my lunch run today...on the other hand, I also had fistfuls of Reese's... I pretty much exercise so that I can eat garbage, but have I had enough garbage today? These are the big questions...


Eat more garbage.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Eat more garbage.


This. This is why we are anonymous internet frens.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't wanna be here anymore.


Everything ok vhab?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam, but also concern


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

no double post, but also checking on you


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Everything ok vhab?


It's friday, I have loads of work to do and I'm still at the office after 5, all is peachy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This. This is why we are anonymous internet frens.


Heck yeah.  For this, I toast you garbage. I shall eat... a    milkyway simply caramel. Because it was the first garbage grabbage out of the basket.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I just ate a large fist full of lightly salted almonds #ketolife #stillhungry #itsworthit...iguess


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

vhab49_PE said:


> garbage grabbage


This would be an acceptable band name.


----------



## akwooly

#keto4ever


----------



## leggo PE

I say no to more garbage.

But, that's what I normally say. I'm not a garbage eating person.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I say no to more garbage.
> 
> But, that's what I normally say. I'm not a garbage eating person.


Generally, I don't either. But today we had three people leave and now I'm *literally *the only mechanical engineer (licensed or otherwise) in the entire building. Actually, the entire division.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Generally, I don't either. But today we had three people leave and now I'm *literally *the only mechanical engineer (licensed or otherwise) in the entire building. Actually, the entire division.


Did they leave of their own volition, or were they fired?? Why is this happening to you??

Good thing you're about to get that second P.E. license, so you can transfer careers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nothing a little SPAM can't fix.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Did they leave of their own volition, or were they fired?? Why is this happening to you??
> 
> Good thing you're about to get that second civil P.E. license, so you can transfer careers!


A string of retirements and 1 voluntary job transfer. It's the government so it's somewhat easy to move around. It's OK, I kind of knew it was coming and I joined up because I wanted the challenge (also the pay, but the challenge/learning opportunity), but today is day zero and I'm flying solo starting Monday. With great power...something something.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooo, @leggo PE, when do you think the first rain will occur? I'm debating if I want to reinstall fenders this weekend or keep putting it off (for commuting).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's a whole half pound lighter!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I just ate a large fist full of lightly salted almonds #ketolife #stillhungry #itsworthit...iguess


Oh do you still want/need that keto recipe.blog I mentioned yesterday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Generally, I don't either. But today we had three people leave and now I'm *literally *the only mechanical engineer (licensed or otherwise) in the entire building. Actually, the entire division.


Amateur.  I'm literally the only nuclear engineer in my agency of 3800 people.

No pressure amirite


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Amateur.  I'm literally the only nuclear engineer in my agency of 3800 people.
> 
> No pressure amirite


No comparison, I don't have the smarts of you clever nukes!

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ooo, @leggo PE, when do you think the first rain will occur? I'm debating if I want to reinstall fenders this weekend or keep putting it off (for commuting).


Good question. I'm hoping soon, because of the wildfires... But I don't think there's any in the ten day forecast... I'm hoping it's within the next two weeks though.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we going to spam to 3k this evening? It's only to the end of this page.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Oh do you still want/need that keto recipe.blog I mentioned yesterday?


Sure. My wife does most of the cooking and meal planning, but more info is always good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Sure. My wife does most of the cooking and meal planning, but more info is always good.


https://www.ibreatheimhungry.com/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 3k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 3k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 3k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam to 3k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Boom! 3k.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Boom! 3k.


Thanks for the push I needed.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [three] thousand!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Still on the bus SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Thanks for the push I needed.


Anytime.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

All this SPAM better pay off.


----------



## leggo PE

Good pace for the first week, spammers!!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam ya later!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Happy Friday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam spam spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Friday night spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I like  too. Wish it wasn't such a PITA to pick tho


Man, I can get through some of those in a hurry. Louisiana born and raised!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Making meal prep for next week SPAM. Veggie, bean, and kale soup, like a peasant. I'm basic.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Man, I can get through some of those in a hurry. Louisiana born and raised!


@SNAPE/SMOTT PE Hi stranger, long time no see! *waves*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Made dis. But haddock instead of mahi mahi. All we tasted was lemon


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @SNAPE/SMOTT PE Hi stranger, long time no see! *waves*


Hi! Yeah, I get no service at work. Plus, spamming is the most wonderful time of the year. I’m a spam elf!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m doing that thing where you only eat during certain times. I gots fat rolls that’ll keep me alive foreva.....keto it off.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

When you have kids, Friday night is movie night. 

:bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Kids just pulled out the merryokie mike. It’s Christmas at our house.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Mrs. and I found this gem at our local Kohl's. Had to share.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I wonder if that would fit a PE stamp in it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Phew had quite an afternoon. Had to rush my poor dog to the vet. He's ok, but I was so scared! He was screaming the entire 20 min drive, it was awful  I was so scared he had eaten something bad and had a blockage, but turns out he has a herniated disc and lots of neck pain. Doctor ordered 3 weeks of strict cage rest. Can only come out to eat and use the bathroom  thankfully I can work from home so will do that to keep an eye on him. Poor little guy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Phew had quite an afternoon. Had to rush my poor dog to the vet. He's ok, but I was so scared! He was screaming the entire 20 min drive, it was awful  I was so scared he had eaten something bad and had a blockage, but turns out he has a herniated disc and lots of neck pain. Doctor ordered 3 weeks of strict cage rest. Can only come out to eat and use the bathroom  thankfully I can work from home so will do that to keep an eye on him. Poor little guy


That is terrible!  Poor puppers.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Things you hear at 11pm on Nov 1st for $20.....I can shove this whole piece of candy in my mouth! This’ll be fun, getting these kids going so we can get to a wedding tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m doing that thing where you only eat during certain times. I gots fat rolls that’ll keep me alive foreva.....keto it off.


Yeah, exactly: mealtimes!  :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Saturday morning spam!

Have a 5k today. Havent run in over a week (&amp;was barely running then). Its also an hour away and I'm volunteering at race day registration before it, hence being up at 540a for a 5k


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yeah, exactly: mealtimes!  :rotflmao: :rotflmao:


Intermittent fastingg?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 8 of The Suck.

Do y'all spam much on Saturdays?


----------



## Wow_PE!




----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> That is terrible!  Poor puppers.


Thank you! He’s doing ok but very unhappy about cage rest


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> When you have kids, Friday night is movie night.
> 
> :bananalama:


When you don't have kids, it's D&amp;D night


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Saturday morning spam!
> 
> Have a 5k today. Havent run in over a week (&amp;was barely running then). Its also an hour away and I'm volunteering at race day registration before it, hence being up at 540a for a 5k


whoa, you added an avatar, nice!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 8 of The Suck.
> 
> Do y'all spam much on Saturdays?


not escpecially, but there's nothing stopping people


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Morning spam! Slept in until 7:00, whuddup


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Morning spam! Slept in until 7:00, whuddup


It's really the little things when you have small children.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, spammers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Morning, spammers.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Morning spam! Slept in until 7:00, whuddup


[Duplicate Post]

Don't mind me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> [Duplicate Post]
> 
> Don't mind me.


I mind.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam! Good morning!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Kid is with the grandparents. I’m well rested and I didn’t have to rush to make breakfast at 7:30 on a Saturday!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top.?

Edit: TOP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Lucky


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> Lucky


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Morning spam! Slept in until 7:00, whuddup


I slept from 11:30p to 10:30a. I needed every bit of it. And I'll probably take another nap this afternoon too!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> [Duplicate Post]
> 
> Don't mind me.


It's the spam thread


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Kid is with the grandparents. I’m well rested and I didn’t have to rush to make breakfast at 7:30 on a Saturday!


parenting done right


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the spam thread


Apparently, @ChebyshevII PE does.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Apparently, @ChebyshevII PE does.


Do I?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I slept from 11:30p to 10:30a. I needed every bit of it. And I'll probably take another nap this afternoon too!


Nice. I will probably spend the afternoon raking all the leaves in our backyard.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Sleepy


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hungry


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Since the Wednesday before the Pe, my body has decided 5am is wake up time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

13 bags. And i’m Not even halfway done yet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Laundry room renovation SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 13 bags. And i’m Not even halfway done yet.


Bleck. I did a portion of the yard back in june and got 5bags. We have so many branches down since we've had 2 windstorms lately


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We moved 4 of my bookshelves over and most of my kitchen stuff. Coworker came and took my couch. Im a lot less fit than when I last had to carry it (I've paid for movers for my last 2-3 moves)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I MADE CURRY


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Bleck. I did a portion of the yard back in june and got 5bags. We have so many branches down since we've had 2 windstorms lately


We have a black walnut tree in our back yard, and it makes our yard pretty high-maintenance. In the spring it drops seedlings, in the summer it drops walnuts, and in the fall it drops a huge amount of leaves everywhere. Also, the park across the street has a huge maple (I believe) and the winds tend to blow its leaves in our front.

The PE exam last year made it hard for me to want to rake the leaves, so i’m Kinda paying for it this year...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We really need to tend to the yard


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> We really need to tend to the yard


Us too...dead grass is not much fun to look at, not to mention the neighbors being disgruntled...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 13 bags. And i’m Not even halfway done yet.


you live in a desert. How do you have so many leaves?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> you live in a desert. How do you have so many leaves?


People around here like to feel like they’re not living in a desert, let’s just say.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's unnaturally green for a mile on each side of the river


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yeah, true. We do live within a mile of it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top.?

Yeah, TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

How's everyone doing this evening?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dirty, tired, and full of pizza


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dirty, tired, and full of pizza


Sounds like @ChebyshevII PE is winning Saturday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dirty, tired, and full of pizza


Way to be.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> How's everyone doing this evening?


Good! Just chilling at home. Doggy is resting. How about you?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> No comparison, I don't have the smarts of you clever nukes!
> 
> Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


Not sure I'd go that far. But certainly being the only one of any discipline in a large organization makes for a large workload and extreme pressure to get things right quickly and exclusively.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Slept for way too much yesterday and now can't fall asleep spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Slept for way too much yesterday and now can't fall asleep spam


Sorry about your inSPAMnia


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sunday spam!

I made scones. And Im reading Marie Kondos book


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sunday spam!
> 
> I made scones. And Im reading Marie Kondos book


I want scones! Send some my way, k thanks.

have you seen her Netflix show?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want scones! Send some my way, k thanks.
> 
> have you seen her Netflix show?


I havent, I was waiting til post-PE for it.

Im 60pages into the book and i feel like ive gotten the gist of it and dont need to read on. Its slightly repetitive


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Daylight savings time SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Riding along in the car with my husband and explaining deep foundation and dewatering techniques that I’m seeing on the construction sites along the highway.

spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I think I’m driving him crazy so I thought I should return here to burn off my nervous energy.

hope I pass.

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Making meal prep for the week. Mmm...veggie mush SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> veggie mush SPAM.


Mashed potatoes with spam?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Introducing my daughter to The Princess Bride spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spam. SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> Introducing my daughter to The Princess Bride spam


Yassssss


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Was very productive today. Unpacked boxes, reorganized the kitchen, packed up duplicate, made a box for donations. Laundry. Scones. Home depot trip. Trip to my place to get more stuff because we're moving my stuff by the Subie load (we've only brought his truck once). This is my least fave move I think and I once packed and moved out in the middle of winter with no power and construction debris everywhere


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Filled like 10 more bags full of leaves today, I think that maybe takes care of the vast majority of them. Still have a lot of raking and bagging to do, though.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Early morning spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Top *yawn*

:bananalama:

Time to make the donuts


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tis Monday spam

Edit: not tops lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 10 of The Suck.

Still no examinee survey.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Good! Just chilling at home. Doggy is resting. How about you?


Well, very early the next morning after I posted that, my doggo gave the Mrs. and I the gift of doggy diarrhea on the bedroom carpet... and now it's Monday. I'm glad to hear your doggo is resting.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Obligatory triple post.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The ‘ugh, it’s already Monday, again’ spam post.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Best kind is the morning kind


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Top *yawn*
> 
> :bananalama:
> 
> Time to make the donuts


did you bring enough for everyone in the thread?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Making my "home to do" list - let's see how much I can get done before Boyfriend returns on Wednesday night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright this is post 3111.

Let's see if we can get this to 3700 by COB to keep pace. Unless of course you don't want the results until January (February in PA)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I hate doing expense reports spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get down to business.

To SPAM the Huns.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

You can be the knight in shining SPAM leading the charge!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Caffeine cutback starts today.

Back to 1 cup of coffee.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also I made the bed this morning and felt accomplished.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm ready to have all of my possessions in one location


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But I have my spice rack, KitchenAid mixer, and 95% of my kitchen stuff moved in. All I'm missing is some glassware &amp; cereal bowls


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

One acquires a lot of coffee mugs over the years. Whether it's the ceramic ones or insulating ones. My company gives me a bunch of both. I leave them at the office since I have so many at home. Most of the insulating ones from my company are lower quality anyway


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Any of you work for big companies who skimp on things that matter (like purchasing FR) but then are like "here's a branded piece of athletic clothing from Athleta for our healthy image!"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also my standing desk makes my elbow hurt


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

stream of consciousness posting for the win


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

*taps microphone* anyone out there?!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> You can be the knight in shining SPAM leading the charge!


This immediately conjures an image in my mind of a suit of armor, made from Spam cans.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> This immediately conjures an image in my mind of a suit of armor, made from Spam cans.


Google spam can suit and you get this:

Edit; OMGOSH tops with a SPAM SUIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Morning, spammers.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Any of you work for big companies who skimp on things that matter (like purchasing FR) but then are like "here's a branded piece of athletic clothing from Athleta for our healthy image!"


FR? Fire Retardant? 

My company (at least my office) is kind of the opposite. We have everything we need (thankfully!), but then marketing asks us to wear/use more branded stuff... Which they'll gladly sell to us at full price.  :blink2:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Also my standing desk makes my elbow hurt


don't lean on your elbows


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Google spam can suit and you get this:
> 
> Edit; OMGOSH tops with a SPAM SUIT
> 
> View attachment 14156


I approve this message.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Any of you work for big companies who skimp on things that matter (like purchasing FR) but then are like "here's a branded piece of athletic clothing from Athleta for our healthy image!"


I’ve posted this elsewhere, but...View attachment 13788


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> FR? Fire Retardant?
> 
> My company (at least my office) is kind of the opposite. We have everything we need (thankfully!), but then marketing asks us to wear/use more branded stuff... Which they'll gladly sell to us at full price.  :blink2:


I'm in a position closer to yours. They give us all the right tools to accomplish the mission. But then they spend a lot of bandwidth on saying we need to promote ourselves better and be seen in the sector, but drop our travel budget to nothing. Somethings got to give


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Any of you work for big companies who skimp on things that matter (like purchasing FR) but then are like "here's a branded piece of athletic clothing from Athleta for our healthy image!"


That being said, my former employer (which isn't a big company) did this all the time... and that's a big reason why they're my former employer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve posted this elsewhere, but...View attachment 13788


f that noise. I want Hawai'ian shirt day. And the women in my work unit want Scubs Friday.

We're giving a propsal to management next week proposing both.

Also, low wages, exploitation, bad working conditions don't apply to us.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve posted this elsewhere, but...View attachment 13788


Honestly, my former employer probably wouldn't have even sprung for a pizza party...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Honestly, my former employer probably wouldn't have even sprung for a pizza party...


I know I shouldn't have laughed at that, because I've been there too and it's depressing. But the comedic timing was there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> f that noise. I want Hawai'ian shirt day. And the women in my work unit want Scubs Friday.
> 
> We're giving a propsal to management next week proposing both.
> 
> Also, low wages, exploitation, bad working conditions don't apply to us.


Dude, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I know I shouldn't have laughed at that, because I've been there too and it's depressing. But the comedic timing was there.


Feel free. While I was getting useful experience there, as time wore on, it became increasingly more apparent that the company was kind of a joke.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dude, I just thought it was funny.


I think its funny too. My comment wasn't directed at you - or anyone.

I was just pointing out that when it comes to meaningless management gestures with marginal impact on morale, I'd rather have a reoccurring causal dress day than a one-off pizza party.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Feel free. While I was getting useful experience there, as time wore on, it became increasingly more apparent that the company was kind of a joke.


Isn't that always the case?

I bet it felt awesome and liberating when you left for a serious employer?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Show of hands, who's done the comparison of who is who in their work unit vs "The Office" tv show?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Show of hands, who's done the comparison of who is who in their work unit vs "The Office" tv show?


No, that’s tough to do around my office. I’ve definitely done it at some of my customer sites, though; &lt;s&gt;i’ve had the pleasure&lt;/s&gt; of basically working under a real life Dwight.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Show of hands, who's done the comparison of who is who in their work unit vs "The Office" tv show?


*raises hand*  I want to be Pam in our group, but I think I might be Meredith.   :40oz:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I've never seen The Office


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I was the Toby/Gabe at my old job. I'm somewhere between Dwight and Stanley at this one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> FR? Fire Retardant?
> 
> My company (at least my office) is kind of the opposite. We have everything we need (thankfully!), but then marketing asks us to wear/use more branded stuff... Which they'll gladly sell to us at full price.  :blink2:




They treat us well. It's the things they chose to pay for vs what they won't pay for that blows my mind.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> don't lean on your elbows


I'm not since it's one of those Varidesk things and it'd fall over if I leaned on it.

It isn't tall enough for me so messes up my elbow/shoulder


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've never seen The Office


skip season 1 and start with season 2.

I've only watched it once.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Isn't that always the case?


It was _VERY_ pronounced with this company.



RBHeadge PE said:


> I bet it felt awesome and liberating when you left for a serious employer?


It was bittersweet. My direct supervisors were pretty cool, and I kind of left one of them out to dry before she left on maternity leave*, which sucked.

However, leaving upper management to lie in the bed they'd made was precisely as you described.

* - Yeah right, this company didn't give her maternity leave. She just took all the vacation, sick leave, and FMLA leave she could get her hands on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No, that’s tough to do around my office. I’ve definitely done it at some of my customer sites, though; &lt;s&gt;i’ve had the pleasure&lt;/s&gt; of basically working under a real life Dwight.


In terms of eccentricities or megalomania? The former is okay, the latter is not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was the Toby and Danny at my old job. I'm somewhere between Dwight and Stanley at this one.





I try to be a Jim but i’m Pretty sure it comes out as Gabe

Somehow though I find a way to come out on TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> In terms of eccentricities or megalomania? The former is okay, the latter is not.


The latter, unfortunately.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Goooooooood morning, spammers!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I was the Toby and Danny at my old job. I'm somewhere between Dwight and Stanley at this one.


I do my best to be a combination of Stanley and Ron Swanson, from Parks and Rec.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I do my best to be a combination of Stanley and Ron Swanson, from Parks and Rec.
> 
> View attachment 14158


Mustache included, I hope...?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mustache included, I hope...?


I wish I could grow that sweet of 'stache. I'm rocking the full beard, at the moment.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I wish I could grow that sweet of 'stache. I'm rocking the full beard, at the moment.


I can’t really grow a mustache either. So I just accept the fact that I look Amish and move on.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can’t really grow a mustache either. So I just accept the fact that I look Amish and move on.


I _can_ grow one, but I look like a straight-up pedophile without additional facial hair to pair it with.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Someone in the cube quadrant next to me is clipping their nails at their desk...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Someone in the cube quadrant next to me is clipping their nails at their desk...


Finger or toe?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 13 bags. And i’m Not even halfway done yet.


The first year we lived in or house we had to bag all the leaves.  Then the second year we bought the lot next door, which has a ravine on it.  Now we part bag, and part blow them into the lot.  Much faster.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 14157
> 
> 
> I try to be a Jim but i’m Pretty sure it comes out as Gabe
> 
> Somehow though I find a way to come out on TOP!  :bananalama:


Sorry, I meant Gabe not Danny in the OP.

I'm the "Dwight" at my current job insofar as I'm the only engineer in my office and that makes me weird to begin with. Being of Pennsylvania-Dutch descent only adds to the parallels.

I was the Jim in my lab back in grad school. My practical joker days abruptly ended after grad school.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Finger or toe?


Really hope fingers


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I do my best to be a combination of Stanley and Ron Swanson, from Parks and Rec.
> 
> View attachment 14158


I've totally worked with and for people like this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I wish I could grow that sweet of 'stache. I'm rocking the full beard, at the moment.


You've got a short cut beard and mustache in your avatar. I'm confused

/s


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Someone in the cube quadrant next to me is clipping their nails at their desk...


Seriously, like why do people do that shit at work?! The ONLY reason I can see it, is if a nail chips (or similar) and it needs to be done to prevent further damage or annoyance to that one finger.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seriously, like why do people do that shit at work?! The ONLY reason I can see it, is if a nail chips (or similar) and it needs to be done to prevent further damage or annoyance to that one finger.


It's always multiple fingernails


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> *raises hand*  I want to be Pam in our group, but I think I might be Meredith.   :40oz:


huge difference between the two!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

survey is here! I almost had a damn heart attack.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's always multiple fingernails


Ewwwwww.  Like, I file my nails at work sometimes...but that's because my nails are so weak they snap in the cold/start doing the weird peely thing and get caught on everything and are sharp.

Clipping my nails?  Hell no.  You got nail shrapnel everywhere and you can nver make sure you picked up all the clippings.


----------



## Orchid PE

Survey is sent out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I don't have the survey!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jk, it just came in


----------



## P-E

Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Monday morning spam!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I seriously walked back to my desk after harassing a coworker about his football team (that mine beat, oh yeah!) and saw the NCEES email on my screen. My heart jumped into my throat and then I remembered how to read.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ok cool. The survey is out and balance has been restored to the force.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

for the newbs out there, don't beleive the rumor about about getting a survery and failing. We're like 15% sure it's bullshit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

but the rumor that not filling out the survey within 48 will cost you points is  true


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And the states with the best particpation rates release first,


----------



## RBHeadge PE

why would I lie about something like that


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And the states with the best particpation rates release first,


sounds legit


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No cut da caffeine, must have a gallon of coffee each morning.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And the states with the best particpation rates release first,


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Wow, beat me to it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>






Will.I.Am said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the states with the best particpation rates release first,
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14160
Click to expand...



beat you to it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And the states with the best particpation rates release first,


Lets hope all 15 people in VT filled out the survey then!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Lets hope all 15 people in VT filled out the survey then!


joke question: So you weren't the only test taker in Vermont? That's gonna screw with me making the FAKE release map this session

serious question: were there that few test takers in Vermont this go around?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Wow, beat me to it.






RBHeadge PE said:


> beat you to it


And you beat me to that


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Lets hope all 15 people in VT filled out the survey then!


Dang, there were well over 350 in Colorado. That's just at the Denver testing site.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> joke question: So you weren't the only test taker in Vermont? That's gonna screw with me making the FAKE release map this session


j/k I already made the first FAKE map. I'm waiting for the right moment to comically post it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Dang, there were well over 350 in Colorado. That's just at the Denver testing site.


Does Colorado have more than one test site? I could see them only having one site, maybe a second in Colorado Springs?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> joke question: So you weren't the only test taker in Vermont? That's gonna screw with me making the FAKE release map this session
> 
> serious question: were there that few test takers in Vermont this go around?


There were legit 15 people in VT.

In the 7 times I've taken it, I think the max was 40. It's usually mid 20s.

When I proctored the exam in VT (Oct 2010 &amp; Apr 2011), I think there may have been more but I don't really recall - plus that's when the FE was pen &amp; paper and I helped proctor that too


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@civilrobot How many were at Maryland this year? There were a little of 300 the two times I took it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Dang, there were well over 350 in Colorado. That's just at the Denver testing site.


VT has 1 test site. And I wasn't the only out-of-stater. There were at least 2 others that I noticed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There were legit 15 people in VT.
> 
> In the 7 times I've taken it, I think the max was 40. It's usually mid 20s.
> 
> When I proctored the exam in VT (Oct 2010 &amp; Apr 2011), I think there may have been more but I don't really recall - plus that's when the FE was pen &amp; paper and I helped proctor that too


You proctored a PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does Colorado have more than one test site? I could see them only having one site, maybe a second in Colorado Springs?


Denver and Grand Junction.

April and October are a little treacherous to get the Western Slope people through the mountains.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> And you beat me to that


C’mon guys, stop beating each other.

Aaaaaaaand top.  :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You proctored a PE?


I did. It meant I was ineligible to sit for any NCEES exam for 2 years.

I took &amp; passed the FE my junior year of college (Apr 2010 - VT law allows it). And so I proctored my senior year


----------



## RBHeadge PE

When I took the P&amp;P FE in Apr 2005, there were over 1200 people at the site. And that was just foe SE (maybe all of eastern) PA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Denver and Grand Junction.
> 
> April and October are a little treacherous to get the Western Slope people through the mountains.


Thanks, that makes sense. I was in Grand Junction a couple years ago. It was nice.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> When I took the P&amp;P FE in Apr 2005, there were over 1200 people at the site. And that was just foe SE (maybe all of eastern) PA.


There may have been 80 people when I took the FE?

There's only 3 schools with engineering programs in VT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I did. It meant I was ineligible to sit for any NCEES exam for 2 years.


Okay, that makes a lot of sense! They've got some pretty tight ethical controls on this whole process.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Okay, that makes a lot of sense! They've got some pretty tight ethical controls on this whole process.


Exactly. And I knew I couldn't sit for the exam for a few years anyway since I needed the experience. And it was like 10$/hr to watch people so I figured why not


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Denver and Grand Junction.
> 
> April and October are a little treacherous to get the Western Slope people through the mountains.


I can confirm.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think we're going to be behind to get to 3700 COB today...


----------



## lax_addict

Survey's are out now, bois! If anyone feels like they missed out on ripping the exam a new one or highly praising it, please feel free to send your thoughts. I will gladly represent you.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> @civilrobot How many were at Maryland this year? There were a little of 300 the two times I took it.


Around 250-300.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I can confirm.


Were you in GJ?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think we're going to be behind to get to 3700 COB today...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Were you in GJ?


No, but I'm originally from the Denver area, and have made the trek to and through Grand Junction numerous times, at all times of year. It's not worth taking the chance on April or October.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think we're going to be behind to get to 3700 COB today...


I can stream of consciousness post about the yarn sale that started today.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No, but I'm originally from the Denver area, and have made the trek to and through Grand Junction numerous times, at all times of year. It's not worth taking the chance on April or October.


Agreed. I don't mind it in the summer, but April or October there's bound to be Weather in the 4-hour drive.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


As soon as @squaretaper PE gets on, we'll be back on track.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> As soon as @squaretaper PE gets on, we'll be back on track.


He's here!


----------



## preeb

Welcome back to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just filled out the survey. Add SPAM, and they might as well give me the green PASS now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> He's here!


Perfect timing, @squaretaper PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I’m at a high falootin important people meeting. When I’m done, I’ll make a  better spam contribution


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam

woo, top!

eta: dammit, not top!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Why not make it an even 4,000?


nobody's stopping you guys


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> Spam
> 
> woo, top!


Denied!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!

ETA: HA! TOP THIS TIME!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't stop



MadamPirate said:


> Get it!






MadamPirate said:


> Get it!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?

Yeah, top! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wts, I'm gone 5 minutes, and the thread has already advanced 6 pages?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

P-E said:


> Is it lunchtime yet?


7 more minutes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not make it an even 4,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 4000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, gotta get prepped for site walk. SPAM ya later, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Anyone up for an even 3500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'll take that as a no. Happy spamming, my friends.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## JayKay PE

Goddamnit.  I go to get a cuppa and you guys have just spammed up the whole joint.  I want my spam, bacon, sausage and spam without spam, if possible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

almost at 3500


----------



## RBHeadge PE

3500

topps :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Get it!

ETA: Got it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Fine. 3,500.


Psst. We're over 3500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fine. 3,500.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Psst. We're over 3500.


Good call @MadamPirate. Was in the zone.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Good call @MadamPirate. Was in the zone.


I gotchu, homie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, really now. Prepping for site walk.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dang. Sad I missed it.  :bawling:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm spamming my boss with turtle gifs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Anything important happen here?


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm spamming my boss with turtle gifs.


Is that a good idea?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> Anything important happen here?


They spammed to 3500 and ruined my Spam, bacon, sausage and Spam breakfast.  

Other than that, nm, hbu?


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay PE said:


> They spammed to 3500 and ruined my Spam, bacon, sausage and Spam breakfast.
> 
> Other than that, nm, hbu?


Mmmmmm bacon. 

:bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is that a good idea?


She hasn't yelled at me yet.

Her project has to account for turtle nesting. And she's on the phone talking about how item #10 on the list is "the turtles"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Need to rally motivation to go to my lunch webinar. It's one I signed myself up for. But I'm really considering just not going even though the topic is interesting. My office is really cold this morning. And I don't have a coat.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I missed the last 20 pages of spam. Not motivated enough to read all that. I miss anything good?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I missed the last 20 pages of spam. Not motivated enough to read all that. I miss anything good?


Some good stuff on pages 126 and 127, but the rest is mostly junk spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam and I'm back


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Well, very early the next morning after I posted that, my doggo gave the Mrs. and I the gift of doggy diarrhea on the bedroom carpet... and now it's Monday. I'm glad to hear your doggo is resting.


Oh no!  Why do doggos enjoy leaving those presents for us so much?


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning spammers, working from home for the next 3 weeks while little doggy recovers. Very very grateful to have the flexibility to do this.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm starving. Need to pick up a spam sammich


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam... spamma spamma alabama


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ah jeez, the n0obz are trolling* themselves* with the survey email. I'm really tempted to let nature takes its own course here.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ah jeez, the n0obz are trolling* themselves* with the survey email. I'm really tempted to let nature takes its own course here.


I've seen some of the posts. Do it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've seen some of the posts. Do it.


I haven't seen any of these posts, but I'm not looking.  I'm a horrible troll since I just stick to the spam thread or wait until the October 2019 forum finally opens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I haven't seen any of these posts, but I'm not looking.  I'm a horrible troll since I just stick to the spam thread or wait until the October 2019 forum finally opens.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm a horrible troll


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've seen some of the posts. Do it.


As in, calm them down? give an humorous but ambiguous answer? go full troll? or just let natural selection do it's thing?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m gonna troll.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I went with option B


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> just let natural selection do it's thing?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

oh man, it hurts to look at that gif


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Those can’t be UL listed.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Those can’t be UL listed.


That was good. Thank you.  :Locolaugh:


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14162


Oh no, who would think that's a good idea? Whyyyyy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ah jeez, the n0obz are trolling* themselves* with the survey email. I'm really tempted to let nature takes its own course here.


after october 2018, i can't put that much effort into stopping it. plus also april 2019 because there was that guy who i'm pretty this was his first ever internet experience and did not grasp the concept of trolling


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> Oh no, who would think that's a good idea? Whyyyyy


Prolly the same person who would use @RBHeadge PE‘s plug device.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm pretty this was his first ever internet experience and did not grasp the concept of trolling


Now that would be rough.  :mf_Flush:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Now that would be rough.  :mf_Flush:


dude is such a PITA


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> that guy who i'm pretty this was his first ever internet experience and did not grasp the concept of trolling


We get way too many of those guys here. Is it the introverted socially awkward engineer thing, non-native english speaker thing, or something else?

You'd think that if someone was in the position to take the test that they'd have the tiniest slither of common-sense.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> dude is such a PITA


I think he still asks questions he should be able to figure out the answer to on his own...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is it the introverted socially awkward engineer thing, non-native english speaker thing, or something else?


I think age may be a contributing factor in this case...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think he still asks questions he should be able to figure out the answer to on his own...


100% does and ones he should have researched before taking the test.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We get way too many of those guys here. Is it the introverted socially awkward engineer thing, non-native english speaker thing, or something else?
> 
> You'd think that if someone was in the position to take the test that they'd have the tiniest slither of common-sense.


Alas, he does not.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think age may be a contributing factor in this case...


yes


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We get way too many of those guys here. Is it the introverted socially awkward engineer thing, non-native english speaker thing, or something else?
> 
> You'd think that if someone was in the position to take the test that they'd have the tiniest slither of common-sense.


You'd think that people vying for PE licensure would do at least some research into how the exam is scored before taking it... Or at least before asking a group of complete strangers on the internet.

Apparently, you'd be wrong.

:brickwall:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> We get way too many of those guys here. Is it the introverted socially awkward engineer thing, non-native english speaker thing, or something else?
> 
> *You'd think that if someone was in the position to take the test that they'd have the tiniest slither of common-sense.*


so I didn't get into it on here but at the MD exam, there was an older gentleman who had a stack of stapled papers confiscated. the proctors were super nice about things they took away from folks. they actually gave a lot of stuff back. for instance, I had a pack of reinforcements stuffed in a pocket that I forgot about, so I handed them over. 

so anyway, the exam is over. the proctors hands all of our stuff back to us except for the papers. the man goes up to the proctor's table to get his papers. the proctor stops him and says "no I'm sorry you can't have these back". I think they were taken DURING the exam so there may have been an issue of whether he copied something down in the packet. 

anyway, he's all upset. he gets louder. he's pulling on the packet. another proctor walks up to explain to him that he needs to leave the building and leave the packet with them. we are all packing up to leave so it's not like he's being kicked out. again he was older and I don't think English was his first language. when I walked pass the proctors, the section proctor said "...and I'll make sure to write down exactly what he said to me..." I walked away quickly but I wouldn't be surprised if his exam was invalidated. 

I murmured to myself "dude, let it go." but quickly realized that I needed to mind my own business so I scurried away as quickly as possible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You'd think that people vying for PE licensure would do at least some research into how the exam is scored before taking it... Or at least before asking a group of complete strangers on the internet.
> 
> Apparently, you'd be wrong.
> 
> :brickwall:


I super trust the info provided by strangers on the internet. How else could I become a Nigerian prince?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You'd think that people vying for PE licensure would do at least some research into how the exam is scored before taking it...


Honestly, I would think that the overwhelming majority just take the test and worry about those details later. Maybe they might recall something a professor or colleague told them years ago and run with it.



Will.I.Am said:


> Or at least before asking a group of complete strangers on the internet.


Could be applicable to the PE or to literally anything else in life!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> I super trust the info provided by strangers on the internet. How else could I become a Nigerian prince?


If it's on the internet, it must be true.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> If it's on the internet, it must be true.


That’s been my mantra since I discovered the interwebs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You'd think that people vying for PE licensure would do at least some research into how the exam is scored before taking it... Or at least before asking a group of complete strangers on the internet.
> 
> Apparently, you'd be wrong.
> 
> :brickwall:


Especially some of the questions he's asked.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Job walk canceled SPAM. It's ok, didn't want to go to jail anyway.


----------



## Master slacker

tdfhtyjtydrhrt


----------



## Master slacker

fghfd


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgsgf


----------



## Master slacker

dfgtrhdfgsfdg


----------



## Master slacker

sdfgh


----------



## Master slacker

uiluhujgikl


----------



## Master slacker

nfmg,.,


----------



## Master slacker

dfghdrjhjykj


----------



## Master slacker

.ljhgvkfv

edit: ToP, bitches! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I super trust the info provided by strangers on the internet. How else could I become a Nigerian prince?


You became Nigerian?



squaretaper PE said:


> Job walk canceled SPAM. It's ok, didn't want to go to jail anyway.


They discovered your scam?


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I had too much sushi


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I had too much sushi


Preposterous. There’s no such thing.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Was very productive today. Unpacked boxes, reorganized the kitchen, packed up duplicate, made a box for donations. Laundry. Scones. Home depot trip. Trip to my place to get more stuff because we're moving my stuff by the Subie load (we've only brought his truck once). *This is my least fave move I think* and I once packed and moved out in the middle of winter with no power and construction debris everywhere


This seems like a bad thing to say seeing how you're moving in with your boyfriend.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> so I didn't get into it on here but at the MD exam, there was an older gentleman who had a stack of stapled papers confiscated. the proctors were super nice about things they took away from folks. they actually gave a lot of stuff back. for instance, I had a pack of reinforcements stuffed in a pocket that I forgot about, so I handed them over.
> 
> so anyway, the exam is over. the proctors hands all of our stuff back to us except for the papers. the man goes up to the proctor's table to get his papers. the proctor stops him and says "no I'm sorry you can't have these back". I think they were taken DURING the exam so there may have been an issue of whether he copied something down in the packet.
> 
> anyway, he's all upset. he gets louder. he's pulling on the packet. another proctor walks up to explain to him that he needs to leave the building and leave the packet with them. we are all packing up to leave so it's not like he's being kicked out. again he was older and I don't think English was his first language. when I walked pass the proctors, the section proctor said "...and I'll make sure to write down exactly what he said to me..." I walked away quickly but I wouldn't be surprised if his exam was invalidated.
> 
> I murmured to myself "dude, let it go." but quickly realized that I needed to mind my own business so I scurried away as quickly as possible.


okay so #1, why the f#% don't people read the f$%^ing instructions beforehand. This is a career altering event, maybe spend like 3 minutes before test day to ensure that you aren't accidently shoooting yourself in the foot. IDK if this is just a personal pet peeve because I'm a NukeE, or maybe its an OCD thing. But seriously, WTF people, do the minimum!

#2, the packet thing by itself wouldn't be disqualifying by itself. It happens all the time, and assuming he didn't write exam stuff in it, he'd prolly be okay.. But getting advesarial and in a minor physcial confrontation with the instructors _feels_ like something that will get his scores invalidated. It's pretty unprofessional. It wouldn't surprise me if he has to reapply to take the test. _full disclosure: I have nothing to back up anything in this para_

#3, some of the delay in releasing the results in NCEES having to investigate all these incidents. Just follow the damn rules and obey the instructors!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Honestly, I would think that the overwhelming majority just take the test and worry about those details later. Maybe they might recall something a professor or colleague told them years ago and run with it


You know, when I was a kid, adults would tell me that I was really smart, and I didn't necessarily believe them. At least I didn't until I got to middle school. Then I looked around at all the other hooligans in my age group, and realized that I was well above average... 

I just can't imagine signing up for an 8-hour exam that costs $350 (plus State board fees) and comes with the gravity that the PE does; and going in with Literally. No. Idea. how the exam is scored. 

I'm baffled, again.  :blink2:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> This seems like a bad thing to say seeing how you're moving in with your boyfriend.


LOL not what I meant. I meant the way we're going about this move. Like I was literally packing boxes for him to load into my car. It's just very inefficient and disorganized. I wasn't able to label boxes!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay so #1, why the f#% don't people read the f$%^ing instructions beforehand. This is a career altering event, maybe spend like 3 minutes before test day to ensure that you aren't accidently shoooting yourself in the foot. IDK if this is just a personal pet peeve because I'm a NukeE, or maybe its an OCD thing. But seriously, WTF people, do the minimum!
> 
> #2, the packet thing by itself wouldn't be disqualifying by itself. It happens all the time, and assuming he didn't write exam stuff in it, he'd prolly be okay.. But getting advesarial and in a minor physcial confrontation with the instructors _feels_ like something that will get his scores invalidated. It's pretty unprofessional. It wouldn't surprise me if he has to reapply to take the test. _full disclosure: I have nothing to back up anything in this para_
> 
> #3, some of the delay in releasing the results in NCEES having to investigate all these incidents. Just follow the damn rules and obey the instructors!


lusone:

Took the words right out of my mouth. Maybe minus the expletives... _Maybe_.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You became Nigerian?
> 
> They discovered your scam?


Yes and yes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> okay so #1, why the f#% don't people read the f$%^ing instructions beforehand. This is a career altering event, maybe spend like 3 minutes before test day to ensure that you aren't accidently shoooting yourself in the foot. IDK if this is just a personal pet peeve because I'm a NukeE, or maybe its an OCD thing. But seriously, WTF people, do the minimum!
> 
> #2, the packet thing by itself wouldn't be disqualifying by itself. It happens all the time, and assuming he didn't write exam stuff in it, he'd prolly be okay.. But getting advesarial and in a minor physcial confrontation with the instructors _feels_ like something that will get his scores invalidated. It's pretty unprofessional. It wouldn't surprise me if he has to reapply to take the test. _full disclosure: I have nothing to back up anything in this para_
> 
> #3, some of the delay in releasing the results in NCEES having to investigate all these incidents. Just follow the damn rules and obey the instructors!


I think OCD is a prerequisite to being a nuke, on account of the whole face-melty (or, everything-melty) thing...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> LOL not what I meant. I meant the way we're going about this move. Like I was literally packing boxes for him to load into my car. It's just very inefficient and disorganized. I wasn't able to label boxes!


Why weren't you able to label the boxes? That is no bueno at all.

And I knew you didn't mean it, it was just too funny to ignore!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> They discovered your scam?


I totally read that as "they discovered your spam?" :rotflmao:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Why weren't you able to label the boxes? That is no bueno at all.
> 
> And I knew you didn't mean it, it was just too funny to ignore!


He kept grabbing them and I kept losing my marker. I got boxes from my coworker so they're labeled with *his* move. And I'm like "that's not my hand writing!"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think OCD is a prerequisite to being a nuke, on account of the whole face-melty (or, everything-melty) thing...


lol yeah. You really don't want to mess up in this discipline. That's partly why the safety factors are so large.

But sometimes risk provokes the opposite reaction. I've met so many aerospace engineers who are total cowboys. _"40% chance or catastrophic failure every time we launch? Meh whatever. It's not like we own the launch complex.We'll just buy three at twice the price. One of them will work. "_


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

any one have a cup of motivation or focus they can spare?


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You know, when I was a kid, adults would tell me that I was really smart, and I didn't necessarily believe them. At least I didn't until I got to middle school. Then I looked around at all the other hooligans in my age group, and realized that I was well above average...
> 
> I just can't imagine signing up for an 8-hour exam that costs $350 (plus State board fees) and comes with the gravity that the PE does; and going in with Literally. No. Idea. how the exam is scored.
> 
> I'm baffled, again.  :blink2:


I was so paranoid about messing something up that I brought 3 calculators with me on exam day. 3!! Any time I had a question about something before the exam, I called the State Board just to double check. Like you said, I can't imagine paying all that money for the exam, spending all that time studying for it, and then showing up and not knowing what's going on.


----------



## txjennah PE

I knew a geologist who missed her GIT exam because she slept through it.  It was a forewarning for how the rest of her employment was with us, if I'm being honest...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I can't help myself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> any one have a cup of motivation or focus they can spare?


I hear you can accomplish a lot with meth.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 3,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I hear you can accomplish a lot with meth.


Is it organic? And GMO free?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Is it organic? And GMO free?


At least in California, sure!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was so paranoid about messing something up that I brought 3 calculators with me on exam day. 3!!


I'm also a triple calculator-er, I also brought my main TI and (gasp!) a Casio!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I ate too fast

...spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I hate it when I make child-like mistakes. 

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I should know better... ugh

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMSPAM

"New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting."


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

sPAMALAMALAMAspam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Have it your spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm lovin spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Yo quiero taco spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

When I bite into a York peppermint spam...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

When you're here, you're SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I can't believe it's not SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Like a good neighbor, SPAM Farm is there.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM, the freshmaker.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A little SPAM'll do ya.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM you hear me now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Got SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I can't believe I SPAMMED the whole thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's not TV, it's SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Look ma, no SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM the DEW!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Maybe she's born with it, maybe it's SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM, the quicker picker upper


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Melts in your mouth, not in your SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Once you SPAM, you can't stop.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The best a SPAM can get.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Takes a lickin and spam on tickin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM, the other white meat.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The ultimate driving SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

There are some things money can't buy. For everything else, there's SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

VorSPAM durch Technik.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Where's the SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Diamonds are a girl's best spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

When it SPAMs, it SPAMs.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

every kiss begins with spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You're in good SPAMs.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

liberty liberty, liberspam liberspam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

When it absolutely, positively has to be SPAMMED overnight.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Different.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

and now, pat sajak and vanna spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

America runs on SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

we live and breathe this spam

TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

strong enough for a man, but spam for a woman


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Because SPAM's worth it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Betcha can't SPAM just one.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's finger lickin' SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM it your way.


----------



## JayKay PE

y'all need jesus


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What's in your SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMMIEST place on Earth.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It keeps SPAMMING, and SPAMMING, and SPAMMING.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Where's the SPAM?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The relentless pursuit of SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

drive a bold new spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Snap! Crackle! SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

built spam tough


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's everywhere you want to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Come fly the SPAMMY skies.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam, king of beers


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM never goes out of style.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

He went to SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

fall into the spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMper fi.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

You take I-25 to exit 235, then five miles west to the SPAM farm!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM of champions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

American runs on SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

You can spam it. We can help.

TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm also a triple calculator-er, I also brought my main TI and (gasp!) a Casio!


Casio girl over here!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The few. The proud. The SPAM.

Edit: This is EB in a nutshell.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

More saving, more spamming.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Just say Spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Always spam prices


----------



## MadamPirate PE

More saving. More Spam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Double your SPAM, double your fun.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Just for the Spam of it


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> y'all need jesus


Do they really, though?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Do they really, though?


It's spelled Jesús, ya heathens.


----------



## leggo PE

Literally haven't touched my TI graphing calculator I once thought I could never live without before starting to study for the PE exam. I love my little CASIO fx-115ES PLUS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I love my little CASIO fx-115ES PLUS!


I'm using mine right now! Heat load calcs...which is just addition.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> y'all need jesus


Do not be anxious about anything... 

so spam it is.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Do they really, though?


I mean, depends, how many leaves have fallen near them?  I usually have Jesus and Mario help out with the gutters.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TI over everything. I remember using my TI-86 in college and not even looking at the keys while typing. I was a machine back then. 

Surprised at how it all came back to me while using the TI-36 or whatever the number is.


----------



## txjennah PE

Curious if any of the spammers here took the exam in Austin...I want to know what venue they took the exam in this time.  The venue I took my passing attempt had terrible organization, no signs for parking or entrance anywhere and most of the entrances appeared to be blocked off...had to roll my suitcase under a fence and slide underneath because I was freaking out about being late...I should have entered my feedback on the survey but was just so damn tired by that point. lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Do or do not. There is no spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> .had to roll my suitcase under a fence and slide underneath because I was freaking out about being late...


Holy smokes, your PE session included an obstacle course? You're hard to kill, @txjennah PE.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Holy smokes, your PE session included an obstacle course? You're hard to kill, @txjennah PE.


Thank goodness my husband dropped me off that day!  There was another test taker there also freaking out about how to get in. I saw her slide her suitcase under the fence and thought, well, I guess this is happening!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> TI over everything. I remember using my TI-86 in college and not even looking at the keys while typing. I was a machine back then.
> 
> Surprised at how it all came back to me while using the TI-36 or whatever the number is.


I found all 3 of my calculators in various classrooms and study halls in college, but my personal favorite is the SUPER basic TI-30X IIs. I never really needed any of the fancier functions on the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> TI over everything. I remember using my TI-86 in college and not even looking at the keys while typing. I was a machine back then.
> 
> Surprised at how it all came back to me while using the TI-36 or whatever the number is.


Ditto.

But I'm not a fan of having the "&lt;&gt; ~=" button underneath the "+" and above the "enter". That's messed me up so many times.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ditto.
> 
> But I'm not a fan of having the "&lt;&gt; ~=" button underneath the "+" and above the "enter". That's messed me up so many times.


100% agree. Bungled a couple problems before I adjusted my muscle memory.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam and cheese


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam on rye

TOP! This has to be some kind of record.  :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam ala mode


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam au jus


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

puff pastry spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM in a blanket.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kaiser SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM à la mode.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM cordon bleu.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM bourguignon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM wellington.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM musubi. Wait...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam noodle soup


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

General Tso's SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sesame spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM n' waffles.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Root beer SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam cheese wontons  :wacko:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> spam cheese wontons  :wacko:


Um. Ew.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sweet and sour SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Um. Ew.


I kinda grossed myself out with that one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Deep dish SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

paper wrapped spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM pockets.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I found all 3 of my calculators in various classrooms and study halls in college, but my personal favorite is the SUPER basic TI-30X IIs. I never really needed any of the fancier functions on the exam.


That's what I use. I have 2 of those. Plus a TI-30Xa, which I hate.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM on a log.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Work hard. Play spam.

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> That's what I use. I have 2 of those. Plus a TI-30Xa, which I hate.


That's the lesser-evolved one, I think.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

peanut butter &amp; spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam on a shingle


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

spam &amp; jelly?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Long Island iced SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM on the beach.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMarita.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gin &amp; SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wait, SPAM &amp; tonic. That makes more sense.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM on the rocks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Johnny Walker SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMtini.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMdriver.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMY Mary.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMopolitan.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMosa.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CASIO. Period.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> CASIO. Period.


I like the Casio for quickly converting Cartesian to polar for power calcs, and the matrix solver is handy. But that was before when I was doing power stuff. Now I'm on 100% mechanical projects so it's all just addition and multiplication.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy crap I found my old diagnostic when I bombed the mechanical PE the first time April 2016. For some reason I took machine design &amp; materials (NOT my area of expertise). 30/80. What a dummy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol yeah. You really don't want to mess up in this discipline. That's partly why the safety factors are so large.
> 
> But sometimes risk provokes the opposite reaction. I've met so many aerospace engineers who are total cowboys. _"40% chance or catastrophic failure every time we launch? Meh whatever. It's not like we own the launch complex.We'll just buy three at twice the price. One of them will work. "_


Hopefully they work in UNMANNED aerospace! I worked on human space flight for a while; that attitude would not fly (pun intended).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Adios Motherspammer.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I have a SPAM too. Ho Ho Ho


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> But sometimes risk provokes the opposite reaction. I've met so many aerospace engineers who are total cowboys. _"40% chance or catastrophic failure every time we launch? Meh whatever. It's not like we own the launch complex.We'll just buy three at twice the price. One of them will work. "_


Reminds me of the old pile driving formulas for deep foundations. "Eh, we'll spitball it with dynamics, then multiple by 6. That should cover it."


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You know, when I was a kid, adults would tell me that I was really smart, and I didn't necessarily believe them. At least I didn't until I got to middle school. Then I looked around at all the other hooligans in my age group, and realized that I was well above average...
> 
> I just can't imagine signing up for an 8-hour exam that costs $350 (plus State board fees) and comes with the gravity that the PE does; and going in with Literally. No. Idea. how the exam is scored.
> 
> I'm baffled, again.  :blink2:


I took the exam in Oct '18. Researched everything (I hadn't found EB at that time). Talked to eveyrone I know who took it. Took a prep course. (And passed   )

My friend registered for the April '19. Did zero preparation and zero research. Decided he wasn't ready and switched to the Oct '19 exam (no idea if he was able to change his registration or if he just no-showed and re-registered. For the Oct '19 exam he did zero preparation and did zero research. The week of the exam he called me up and asked if he could borrow my reference binders. I let him borrow them. He showed up with no watch, assuming there would be a clock. He called me at lunch and said (and I quote), "I finally understand this exam. It's all about time management. You have to know the stuff; you don't have time to look it up." No shit! That's what I told you. He finished about half the problems on both the morning and afternoon sessions, and just put B for everything else.

It's fine. I don't mean to shit on him; he does have A LOT on his plate. But also, it's hard for me to understand doing something this big without researching.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hopefully they work in UNMANNED aerospace! I worked on human space flight for a while; that attitude would not fly (pun intended).


It was _mostly _the unmanned side of things. The man-rating process is too tight for the nonsense I mentioned above; ditto getting anything nuke rated for launch. But I've definitely encountered some STMD, and HEOMD folks doing R&amp;D with a  similar attitutde.  They're the types who are super-certain that they can get latest WMD "invention" man-rated despite the rules - they'll just call their senator and get the rules changed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hopefully they work in UNMANNED aerospace! I worked on human space flight for a while; that attitude would not fly (pun intended).


Even the manned folks tend to forget that *gravity always works* and that stuff will eventually hit the ground and effect the local population.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Adios Motherspammer.


yippe kay yay motherspammer


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, we passed 3700 a while back.

:thumbs:   :th_rockon:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Well, we passed 3700 a while back.
> 
> :thumbs:   :th_rockon:


We're on pace for a Dec 4 completion date. -assumes no work on weekends, holidays, and the day before/after thanksgiving.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ormahgorsh


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We're on pace for a Dec 4 completion date. -assumes no work on weekends, holidays, and the day before/after thanksgiving.


It would be really nice if the release date fell on my wife's birthday. The 2-for-1 celebration would be fantastic... seems doubtful, though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It would be really nice if the release date fell on my wife's birthday. The 2-for-1 celebration would be fantastic... seems doubtful, though.


I'm super hoping you pass, but if you do indeed pass I predict she'll request that you STFU about the dang exam! :rotflmao:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

book titles with Spam replacing one word

A Catcher in the Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dr. Jekyll &amp; Mr. SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Island.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Frankenstein; Or, the Modern SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moby SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Girl with the SPAM Earring.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Tale of SPAM Cities.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Much Ado About SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Midsummer's Night SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Ender's SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Canterbury SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Hitchhiker's Guide to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Principia MathematiSPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Harry Potter and the Goblet of SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Clockwork SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The MetamorpoSPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Huckleberry SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Color SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Color SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM Of One's Own.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Grapes of SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Things SPAM Apart.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

To SPAM a Mockingbird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM and the Fury.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM &amp; Prejudice.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Lord of the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Jar.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Franny &amp; SPAMMY.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Sense and SPAMability


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Song of J Alfred Prufrock.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't challenge an English major to a book-off. :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Sun Also SPAMs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMwulf.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Troilus &amp; SPAMeyde.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Nineteen Eighty SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMs and Sonnets.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Antony &amp; SPAMopatra.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Madame SPAMary


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Paradise SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ode on a Grecian SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Scarlet SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tristam SPAMdy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Gulliver's SPAM

Edit: TOP!!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Confessions of an English SPAM Eater.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Common SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of Nations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Women.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for People in a Hurry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Witches of SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A People's History of The SPAM States.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Walk Two SPAMS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pudd'nhead SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

As I Lay SPAMming


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Antonia.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Gentleman SPAM and Me - Eli


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM of a Salesman.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Town.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NeverSPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A Good SPAM is Hard to Find.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Brave New SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

American SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Love in the Time of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

100 Years of SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A light in the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMMING of Lot 49.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Grapes of SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Lion, The Witch, and the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of Mirth.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM of Darkness.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM and the Fury


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The Canterbury SPAMs


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Romeo &amp; SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And, my personal favorite up to now: Shakespeare's SPAMlet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It would be really nice if the release date fell on my wife's birthday. The 2-for-1 celebration would be fantastic... seems doubtful, though.


I don't want to disappoint anyone, but im pretty bearish on the results coming out the first week of December.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

To The SPAMhouse


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM's Labour's Lost.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of Lucrece.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Federalist SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM and Punishment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Ego and the SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The big spammer easy


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It would be really nice if the release date fell on my wife's birthday. The 2-for-1 celebration would be fantastic... seems doubtful, though.


I got my pass the day before hub's birthday in 2017.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM and Loathing in Las Vegas.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Parlez-vous SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Kako se kaže SPAM na hrvatskom?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't want to disappoint anyone, but im pretty bearish on the results coming out the first week of December.


Same. As much as I'd like a release on my wife's birthday, I think a Friday the 13th release is much more likely.     :waitwall:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM and Loathing in Las Vegas.


Isn’t that a Japanese screamo band?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Same. As much as I'd like a release on my wife's birthday, I think a Friday the 13th release is much more likely.     :waitwall:


Dude, the exam I finally passed was Friday the 13th. Very auspicious numbah *generic Asian accent*.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Kako se kaže SPAM na hrvatskom?


My croatian is pretty rudiementary, I know just enough to recognize it and get by in Dubrovnik, but I'm pretty sure it's just "spam".

Also, why Croatian?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My croatian is pretty rudiementary, I know just enough to recognize it and get by in Dubrovnik, but I'm pretty sure it's just "spam".
> 
> Also, why Croatian?


Ah, had some Croatian friends in college and I think it sounds nice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, in case it isn't covered elsewhere: SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, the new Jack Ryan season is pretty good SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## txjennah PE

Blah it's rainy here and depressing SPAM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> Blah it's rainy here and depressing SPAM


It is gloomy here, but not rainy.  Was actually niceish today.


----------



## txjennah PE

My sweet pup did much better than I thought he would today.  He's been relatively quiet and slept most of the day.  Gave me lots of kisses after eating an early puppy dinner


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I missed something (sorry!), what happened to your puppers???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

500 bucks to fix my fancy oven/stove, spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gotta chase those BTUs @MadamPirate!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, boo to appliance repair costs. Boo!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, boo to appliance repair costs. Boo!


Agreed. But is cheaper to fix than replace, so fixing it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


I see your , and raise you  .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Agreed. But is cheaper to fix than replace, so fixing it!


Gas?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Gas?


Electric, but double oven, convection, glass top... bought the house with it, and now I am used to it and love it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Whoa, double oven. You're not kidding, that IS fancy!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Whoa, double oven. You're not kidding, that IS fancy!


It's the absolute BEST for making christmas cookies and pies, lemme tell ya.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dude, the exam I finally passed was Friday the 13th. Very auspicious numbah *generic Asian accent*.


Maybe you can make it 2 for 2 on Friday the 13th, this round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fingers crossed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I got my pass the day before hub's birthday in 2017.


The best part is that I got the authorization from the Ohio board to register for the exam on my birthday, so it would be a double for us, this year.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Electric, but double oven, convection, glass top... bought the house with it, and now I am used to it and love it.


Well, now I feel poor...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Well, now I feel poor...


Hey, it came with the house. 

I also got the world's noisiest dishwasher, so it evens out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nobody's spamed in an hour spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Hey, it came with the house.
> 
> I also got the world's noisiest dishwasher, so it evens out.


We have the world's quietest dishwasher...who is me.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4,000 by COB?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Even the manned folks tend to forget that *gravity always works* and that stuff will eventually hit the ground and effect the local population.


We (the Space Shuttle Program) left lots of huge chunks of aluminum at the bottom of the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> 4,000 by COB?


In which time zone?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> nobody's spamed in an hour spam


Apparently we're chopped spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> nobody's spamed in an hour spam


Apparently we're chopped spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> In which time zone?


HST fasho.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple post!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Green Eggs and Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spamwall


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Throne of Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spamlander


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Taming of the Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Twelfth Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spam farm


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A Midsummer Night's Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spamlet


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ah, we're doing this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spamthello


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lord of the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Twelfth SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Romeo and Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spamius Caesar


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Two SPAM of Verona.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Merchant of Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spampest


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Love's Labor's Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMbeline.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Much Ado About Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

As You Spam It


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam and Cleopatra


----------



## MadamPirate PE

King Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

City of spams


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam Lear


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

King SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

All's Well Than Ends Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

How to Spam a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## MadamPirate PE

She's the Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Great SPAMsby


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Books or movies?!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

10 Things I Hate About Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Books or movies?!


Both!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Tender is the SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

West Side Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Book Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

All the King's SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Perks of being a Spamflower


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Fault in Our Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Books or movies?!


YES


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Lord of the Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

As SPAM as it Gets.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam of Bones


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Howl's Moving Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Truth About Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

A Farewell to SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ms. Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A Wrinkle in Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Hate U Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Children of Blood and Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Love in the time of Spam

eta: hated this book


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam Runner


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Interview with the Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

How to Eat Fried Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam Collector


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Red SPAM of Courage


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Eyes of the Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Johnny Got His SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spamslinger


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Doctor Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Black Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAMMER Darkly.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Pet Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Green Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Save the Last SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Under the Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Air Force SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Needful Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Hunt for SPAM October.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam Beauties


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAMtese Falcon


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam is Missing


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A Man Called Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Dolores Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam Who Loved Tom Gordon


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

From a Spam 8


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Song of Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wolves of the Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Wizard and Spam

WOO! 4k!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

wow, we really are close to 4k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 1: The Phantom Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 3: Revenge of the Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 4: A New Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 5: The Spam Strikes Back


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 6, The Return of the Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Ware Episode 7: The Spam Awakens


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 8: The Last Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spam Wars Episode 9: The Rise of Spamwalker


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Falling on Cedars.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [four] thousand!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Will.I.Am we're past 4k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's over [four] thousand!


Wow, and with time to spare.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ah, we're doing this.


I have a Hamilton quote for that.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The best part is that I got the authorization from the Ohio board to register for the exam on my birthday, so it would be a double for us, this year.


I took the exam on mine in my pass cycle.


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Electric, but double oven, convection, glass top... bought the house with it, and now I am used to it and love it.


I wish I had a double oven!! But my current oven/stove situation is pretty cool. It's an original Wedgewood gas stove from like the 50's that still functions extremely well. I might never want to part with it (but alas, I rent, so it is not mine).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have a shitty electric stove. That isn't level. Doesnt have a window to the oven and the oven light doesnt work. And it takes forever to preheat and doesnt give any sort of update to where its at in the preheat cycle. But its pretty consistent so for a recipe that says "20-25min" I can set a timer for 21min and itll be perfect


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I took the exam on mine in my pass cycle.


That kind of sucks... but would have been much worse if you hadn't passed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> survey is here! I almost had a damn heart attack.


Just a heads up what you felt this morning. It's going to be x100 in December.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have a shitty electric stove. That isn't level. Doesnt have a window to the oven and the oven light doesnt work. And it takes forever to preheat and doesnt give any sort of update to where its at in the preheat cycle. But its pretty consistent so for a recipe that says "20-25min" I can set a timer for 21min and itll be perfect


That sounds like my stove, except you'd have to set the timer for 17 minutes, and it occasionally energizes when something boils over.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just a heads up what you felt this morning. It's going to be x100 in December.


... Or January in Pennsylvania.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That sounds like my stove, except you'd have to set the timer for 17 minutes, and it occasionally energizes when something boils over.


Oof no thanks

Stoves are more money than I thought. I looked at replacing it.

I want a gas stove again sooooo bad. Except the local utility just removed service to Boyfriends house with no notice...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby Cheb cheb


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Very productive evening. More cleaning and organizing while boyfriend is away. However he returns to at least 4 loads of laundry to fold because I just don't fold laundry for days/weeks. Ill gladly wash load after load but folding it? Nah.

Edit: topsies lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Whew. I’ve been working about 11 hours/day for the last few weeks. And it’ll be that way for a while.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also, I have three kids now, and I still can’t get over that feeling when the baby smiles at you. Best ever.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yay, I won the day yesterday!! Haven't since mid April!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That kind of sucks... but would have been much worse if you hadn't passed.


Agreed.  Was not how I would have chosen to spend the day.. But was worth it.


----------



## Roarbark

LyceeFruit said:


> Yay, I won the day yesterday!! Haven't since mid April!


I'm here cause you now have a picture. Congratulations on the upgrade. Tis a high quality sky.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Except the local utility just removed service to Boyfriends house with no notice...


Didn't pay the gas bill on time?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

April 2019 didn't get to page 162 until Day 21 of the suck.you guys are rocking it! 11 days ahead of those chumps


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> April 2019 didn't get to page 162 until Day 21 of the suck.you guys are rocking it! 11 days ahead of those chumps


Please don’t remind me of how inadequate I am... 

/s


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Don't worry it was a team failure 

/s


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't worry it was a team failure
> 
> /s


Ouch...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Didn't pay the gas bill on time?


Nothing in the house is gas.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Roarbark said:


> I'm here cause you now have a picture. Congratulations on the upgrade. Tis a high quality sky.


Thanks, its from one of my morning runs


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Triple post!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Good morning all you glorious little rays of sunshine.


----------



## Supe

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Good morning all you glorious little rays of sunshine.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Serious issue.  Indiana has way lessssss humidity than I'm used to.  My face feels like dirt, sounds like fine-fine sandpaper, and I'm not breaking out.

Other than humidifiers in every single room of my apartment/getting one for my office, ideas from people who live in the midwest?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious issue.  Indiana has way lessssss humidity than I'm used to.  My face feels like dirt, sounds like fine-fine sandpaper, and I'm not breaking out.
> 
> Other than humidifiers in every single room of my apartment/getting one for my office, ideas from people who live in the midwest?


Actually, I would propose just getting a few humidifiers. Its not as much of a hassle as you'd think and its a huge improvement in comfort.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious issue.  Indiana has way lessssss humidity than I'm used to.  My face feels like dirt, sounds like fine-fine sandpaper, and I'm not breaking out.
> 
> Other than humidifiers in every single room of my apartment/getting one for my office, ideas from people who live in the midwest?


Face lotion?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright spammers, you're on your own today. I've got a few meetings today and the rest of the day is going to be spent on high priority taskers. I'll pop in for sanity breaks when I can.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Face lotion?


hand and foot lotion helps too


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Face lotion?


Using face lotion already, but maybe I need to up it to twice a day instead of just after I shower to rehydrate?

@RBHeadge PE I'll look into that.  I usually have one next to my bed, but I forgot to pack it when I moved (and I don't think my dad brought it), so my nighttime humidifying isn't happening right now and today made me realize the drynessssss.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

go to bed bath and beyond, use your 20% off coupons and buy a couple. You may only need one given the size of your apt. Trust me, its a huge improvement.


----------



## JayKay PE

So besides JK's lack of moisture, the spam seems to be lacking this morning.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> So besides JK's lack of moisture, the spam seems to be lacking this morning.


Because its still too damn early.

Tops  :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My brain is all over the place this morning, attempting to actually focus on work


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

HI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright spammers, you're on your own today. I've got a few meetings today and the rest of the day is going to be spent on high priority taskers. I'll pop in for sanity breaks when I can.


Same, SPAM ya later.


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She hasn't yelled at me yet.


That means you're not trying hard enough.


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam

:bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i have a warm scone


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm finishing up cinnamon apple oatmeal.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think our hvac is fucked up again/still.

it is not warm. and its louder than normal.


----------



## JayKay PE

My HVAC is blowing constantly, very loud, cold air.  No matter how I change the thermostat.  Like, I'd be able to handle it if it just turned off so my little space heater could keep me warm.

On an entirely different note.  My Indiana license came through.  My photo...def makes me look very Russian/I might be a missing child of Nikolai.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious issue.  Indiana has way lessssss humidity than I'm used to.  My face feels like dirt, sounds like fine-fine sandpaper, and I'm not breaking out.
> 
> Other than humidifiers in every single room of my apartment/getting one for my office, ideas from people who live in the midwest?


Definitely never move out west.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 11 of The Suck.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Definitely never move out west.


THEY TRAPPED ME WITH THAT SWEET SWEET 40-HOUR WORK WEEK, STUDENT LOAN REPAYMENT, AND LOWER COST OF LIVING.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Obligatory triple post.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> THEY TRAPPED ME WITH THAT SWEET SWEET 40-HOUR WORK WEEK, STUDENT LOAN REPAYMENT, AND LOWER COST OF LIVING.


It's not a bad gig, I promise. But the Midwest has drastically more humidity than what I was used to growing up out west.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> That means you're not trying hard enough.


Being spammed with turtles is the least of her worries lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Definitely never move out west.


that was definitely my thought.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's not a bad gig, I promise. But the Midwest has drastically more humidity than what I was used to growing up out west.


Midwest has drastically less humidity than I am used to growing up/living on LI...surrounded by water.  And everyone is too nice.  How dare you make comments on my pie ingredients during check-out.  Who do you think you are?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Luckily, my mom's from Houston, TX and I'd been a number of times, so I knew humidity... I knew it well.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Obligatory triple post.


BAM.  Triple post blocked!  You must live with the shame of a double post!


----------



## matt267 PE

Well played JayKay....


----------



## JayKay PE

I live to ruin lives.  It's the only thing I can control.


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I live to ruin lives


And that sounds perfectly healthy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> BAM.  Triple post blocked!  You must live with the shame of a double post!


C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 11 of The Suck.


It's only been 11 days? I'm not gonna make it. My curiosity is going to kill me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's only been 11 days? I'm not gonna make it. My curiosity is going to kill me.


That's why the SPAM thread is here, my friend.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's only been 11 days? I'm not gonna make it. My curiosity is going to kill me.


Best way to handle taking the PE in October/waiting for results: aggressively start baking or getting prepared for the holidays or letting work run you ragged (you log that 65+ hour work week).  Then when you open the results on the subway, and burst into tears because you failed, you can blame it on work stress and ignore the people edging away from you as you approach the next stop!  (this is totally not based on rl circumstances, I have no idea what you're implying).


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> And that sounds perfectly healthy.


I am well rounded.  I like to ruin lives and destroy meaningful relationships.  Sometimes I dabble in underwater basket weaving.


----------



## JayKay PE

BAM.  TRIPLE POST.


----------



## Master slacker

dgadrht


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> BAM.  TRIPLE POST.


Well executed.

Ooh, TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Best way to handle taking the PE in October/waiting for results: aggressively start baking or getting prepared for the holidays or letting work run you ragged (you log that 65+ hour work week).  Then when you open the results on the subway, and burst into tears because you failed, you can blame it on work stress and ignore the people edging away from you as you approach the next stop!  (this is totally not based on rl circumstances, I have no idea what you're implying).


I guess it doesn't help I hardly have enough work to keep myself busy for 40 hours


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mmf. Good morning (emphasis on morning)


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay PE said:


> Best way to handle taking the PE in October/waiting for results: aggressively start baking or getting prepared for the holidays or letting work run you ragged (you log that 65+ hour work week).  Then when you open the results on the subway, and burst into tears because you failed, you can blame it on work stress and ignore the people edging away from you as you approach the next stop!  (this is totally not based on rl circumstances, I have no idea what you're implying).


Seems normal.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I guess it doesn't help I hardly have enough work to keep myself busy for 40 hours


SAME!


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> I guess it doesn't help I hardly have enough work to keep myself busy for 40 hours


Ummm, that mean you're trying too hard.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mmf. Good morning (emphasis on morning)


Mornin', Cheb.


----------



## Master slacker

EIJFRWIOERFOIO!!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

I've been thinking about writing a reference book &amp; study material for future PEower test-takers in my spare time.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mmf. Good morning (emphasis on morning)


That sounds like someone was woken up by a child.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've been thinking about writing a reference book &amp; study material for future PEower test-takers in my spare time.


That sounds like thoughts of the devil, which you should drown in alcohol and fire.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've been thinking about writing a reference book &amp; study material for future PEower test-takers in my spare time.


The electrical exams go to CBT in 2021... But hey, if that helps you burn off stress, then by all means.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I guess it doesn't help I hardly have enough work to keep myself busy for 40 hours


You start knitting on the downlow...below your desk.  Keep your hands busy and make your nearby cube-mates uncomfortable!  Win-win!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds like thoughts of the devil, which you should drown in alcohol and fire.


I could use a fire rn


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I could use a fire rn


One of my coworkers asked me why I hadn't burned my references, yet. I told him that wasn't a bad idea, but it would have to wait until I passed.  :Locolaugh:


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> One of my coworkers asked me why I hadn't burned my references, yet. I told him that wasn't a bad idea, but it would have to wait until I passed.  :Locolaugh:


Dude, I kept my references and I use them every once in a while.  One of the enviro books I bought for the exam actually has a ton of treatment methodologies for different contaminants, and it did help me a lot when I was doing remediation.  Now...I'm not doing that, but still interesting to read.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Dude, I kept my references and I use them every once in a while.  One of the enviro books I bought for the exam actually has a ton of treatment methodologies for different contaminants, and it did help me a lot when I was doing remediation.  Now...I'm not doing that, but still interesting to read.


“Hmm, i’m Bored, I guess I’ll read about dirt”


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dude, I kept my references and I use them every once in a while.  One of the enviro books I bought for the exam actually has a ton of treatment methodologies for different contaminants, and it did help me a lot when I was doing remediation.  Now...I'm not doing that, but still interesting to read.


Yeah, I'm not planning on actually burning anything... and this coworker actually stands to inherit at least some of my reference material for when he takes the exam, so he should probably encourage me to keep it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> One of my coworkers asked me why I hadn't burned my references, yet. I told him that wasn't a bad idea, but it would have to wait until I passed.  :Locolaugh:


I won't be burning mine - I passing some of them off to a coworker.

I *did* move them from the basement to our home office last night. They're still in the box/bag tho. Not unpacking them yet.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “Hmm, i’m Bored, I guess I’ll read about dirt”


I mean, I'm not one of the dirt lickers, but you've got that loose dirt, that dirt that feels like rock, dirt that gets in your socks, dirt that treats your mom right, but you don't know if you should keep calling them Mr. Dirt, like when they first started dating her, or Allen like the dirt said a couple nights ago.

All types of dirt to read about.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I won't be burning mine - I passing some of them off to a coworker.
> 
> I *did* move them from the basement to our home office last night. They're still in the box/bag tho. Not unpacking them yet.


Mine have remained untouched, save for retrieving the bag of random useful items and my primary calculator.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “Hmm, i’m Bored, I guess I’ll read about dirt”


I have literally done this.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Though, I have a master's degree in dirt, so that shouldn't be too surprising.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I won't be burning mine - I passing some of them off to a coworker.
> 
> I *did* move them from the basement to our home office last night. They're still in the box/bag tho. Not unpacking them yet.


Mine made it in the house over the weekend, because I went and bought myself a new knitting chair. Needed the space in the car to get the chair home.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Morning, spammers!

ETA: Woot, top!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Mine made it in the house over the weekend, because I went and bought myself a new knitting chair. Needed the space in the car to get the chair home.


I'm considering taking up knitting or crocheting. but I've done both before and it didnt stick. Plus I have enough hobbies.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The electrical exams go to CBT in 2021... But hey, if that helps you burn off stress, then by all means.


That Graffeo guy sure did make some money off his book. I just randomly searched his last name in the Florida records, and turns out he lives in Florida! Just an interesting fact I think is cool since I'm from FL. I wish I would've know this sooner, because he's right down the road from the testing center. I could've drove by and thanked him for the reference.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm considering taking up knitting or crocheting. but I've done both before and it didnt stick. Plus I have enough hobbies.


I'm a rather prolific knitter, and I crochet. Plus spin, cross stitch, and embroider. It's a nice stress relief, I'm blowing through Giftmas presents like the wind right now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> That Graffeo guy sure did make some money off his book. I just randomly searched his last name in the Florida records, and turns out he lives in Florida! Just an interesting fact I think is cool since I'm from FL. I wish I would've know this sooner, because he's right down the road from the testing center. I could've drove by and thanked him for the reference.


Zach Stone is in FL too (Electrical PE Review guy)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm a rather prolific knitter, and I crochet. Plus spin, cross stitch, and embroider. It's a nice stress relief, I'm blowing through Giftmas presents like the wind right now.


I've got a pile of old ceramics to paint. I can't wait to be able to see the desk so I can paint again.

We're also replacing the desk too - so I need to prime &amp; paint the new desk legs. Need to get the top &amp; seal that. Then we can assemble it! So excited


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Zach Stone is in FL too (Electrical PE Review guy)


So Graffeo's book was published in 2012, and he got his license in 2011. So essentially, that whole book was what he typed up for his exam. Then after the exam he either thought of it himself or someone convinced him to start selling his personal notes as a spiral bound book.


----------



## Orchid PE

I did think it was a little odd a book was typed using Calibri font, but now it all makes sense.


----------



## Orchid PE

Triple.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> So Graffeo's book was published in 2012, and he got his license in 2011. So essentially, that whole book was what he typed up for his exam. Then after the exam he either thought of it himself or someone convinced him to start selling his personal notes as a spiral bound book.


Is it even still applicable? The exam specifications drastically changed for the April 2018 (&amp;on) exam.

A lot of my references are from 2011/2012 since I got them through coworkers and some were garbage.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> That Graffeo guy sure did make some money off his book. I just randomly searched his last name in the Florida records, and turns out he lives in Florida! Just an interesting fact I think is cool since I'm from FL. I wish I would've know this sooner, because he's right down the road from the testing center. I could've drove by and thanked him for the reference.


I'm unfamiliar with Graffeo, inasmuch as I wouldn't touch the power exam with a 13-foot pole, but I believe it. There's good money to be made in exam prep, particularly if you're well-organized, detailed oriented, and (if I'm going to be perfectly honest) a native English speaker. However, with CBT on the horizon, now's not the time to break in with prep materials for the P&amp;P exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Graffeo, inasmuch as I wouldn't touch the power exam with a 13-foot pole, but I believe it. There's good money to be made in exam prep, particularly if you're well-organized, detailed oriented, and (if I'm going to be perfectly honest) a native English speaker. However, with CBT on the horizon, now's not the time to break in with prep materials for the P&amp;P exam.


Expect for practice exams I think. Idk.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Good morning spam


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Is it even still applicable? The exam specifications drastically changed for the April 2018 (&amp;on) exam.
> 
> A lot of my references are from 2011/2012 since I got them through coworkers and some were garbage.


Somewhat. The practice exam is decent, and his symmetrical components section is good. The illumination section is very good, even though illumination wasn't on my exam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Expect for practice exams I think. Idk.


Especially if you're proficient with web-based code (which I'm certainly not), you could make some solid coin selling practice tests for the CBT exams.


----------



## JayKay PE

I think I might get starbucks.  Just finished a project tech review/still have 2 more, and I think I'm staying late at the office.  I DESERVE THIS.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Especially if you're proficient with web-based code (which I'm certainly not), you could make some solid coin selling practice tests for the CBT exams.


I'm actually pretty good at coding. Maybe I can be among the first to provide online PE power practice exams.

Just have a large online problem bank, and each time you take the exam the questions are different. $10 each practice. Per session.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Somewhat. The practice exam is decent, and his symmetrical components section is good. The illumination section is very good, even though illumination wasn't on my exam.


I'm so pissed about that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm actually pretty good at coding. Maybe I can be among the first to provide online PE power practice exams.
> 
> Just have a large online problem bank, and each time you take the exam the questions are different. $10 50 each practice. Per session.


Fix'd.  Especially since a normal written exam book is like $35 and doesn't actually look like the exam anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Graffeo, inasmuch as I wouldn't touch the power exam with a 13-foot pole, but I believe it. There's good money to be made in exam prep, particularly if you're well-organized, detailed oriented, and (if I'm going to be perfectly honest) a native English speaker. However, with CBT on the horizon, now's not the time to break in with prep materials for the P&amp;P exam.


I don't know how they're going to do it for the CBT. I would not want to be on the first exam cycle for the CBT.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm so pissed about that.


Samesies


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm actually pretty good at coding. Maybe I can be among the first to provide online PE power practice exams.
> 
> Just have a large online problem bank, and each time you take the exam the questions are different. $10 each practice. Per session.


Or like $300 for unlimited access for 6 months.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I DESERVE THIS.


ABSOLUTELY


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm so pissed about that.


Same. I used to do it for work, so I was thinking those would be my gimme questions. Oh well, got slapped in the face with conceptual questions.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Or like $300 for unlimited access for 6 months.


I should team up with Stone.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Samesies


I was definitely less than thrilled with the content of this exam, for sure. 

ETA: Yay, top!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Same. I used to do it for work, so I was thinking those would be my gimme questions. Oh well, got slapped in the face with conceptual questions.


I don't do that type of illumination, but they're easy problems.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Or like $300 for unlimited access for 6 months.


you'd be massively undervaluing yourself for that.

Zach Stone's course is 200$/month for power PE and is pretty decent quality. And he's got one of the cheaper (cheapest?) options out there.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you'd be massively undervaluing yourself for that.
> 
> Zach Stone's course is 200$/month for power PE and is pretty decent quality. And he's got one of the cheaper (cheapest?) options out there.


I'm just spitballing. The market is more saturated in civil, though some of the more reliable (and better marketed) avenues are profoundly overpriced. If you could find the middle ground in terms of quality and price, there's some solid money to be made.

I also have nowhere near the coding skills to pull it off, so this is largely an academic exercise.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd be very interested in taking one of the CBT PE exams. My FE was CBT and it wasn't bad, but if I remember correctly the reference handbook was mainly just formulas. I remember I forgot how to do K-maps for digital logic, and there wasn't anything in the handbook for K-maps.

So for the PE CBT power exam, I wonder if the reference will have information about, for example, machine theory. For instance, one of my references had a graph of torque vs slip, which could be very useful for visualizing the relationship between the two. If this sort of graph isn't in the reference, and you don't know about motors, you might be dead in the water.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning spammers!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

Got my starbucks.  Tastes different, but that might have been because I butchered that shit to hell when I was ordering (I literally sounded like I had never ordered sbux before I was disgusted at myself)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's only been 11 days? I'm not gonna make it. My curiosity is going to kill me.


It's going to be a long 6-8 weeks. 8-10 in Pennsylvania


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That's why the SPAM thread is here, my friend.


----------



## User1

I'm finally back on the right (left) coast. 

is it friday yet?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Got my starbucks.  Tastes different, but that might have been because I butchered that shit to hell when I was ordering (I literally sounded like I had never ordered sbux before I was disgusted at myself)


Lmao I always find a way to make my order the most confusing as possible at Starbucks. Instead of saying, "Hi, two tall peppermint mochas please, one decaf," it turns into,  "Hi I want to order two drinks.  One will be a tall skinny peppermint mocha WAIT. I DON'T WANT IT SKINNY, WHY DID I SAY SKINNY? I want it decaf. No, not skinny. Decaf. And then I want another drink. It will be a tall peppermint mocha. But with caffeine."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,200!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,200!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,200!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,200!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I'm not planning on actually burning anything... and this coworker actually stands to inherit at least some of my reference material for when he takes the exam, so he should probably encourage me to keep it.






LyceeFruit said:


> I won't be burning mine - I passing some of them off to a coworker.


been there, done that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,200!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao I always find a way to make my order the most confusing as possible at Starbucks. Instead of saying, "Hi, two tall peppermint mochas please, one decaf," it turns into,  "Hi I want to order two drinks.  One will be a tall skinny peppermint mocha WAIT. I DON'T WANT IT SKINNY, WHY DID I SAY SKINNY? I want it decaf. No, not skinny. Decaf. And then I want another drink. It will be a tall peppermint mocha. But with caffeine."


That's what happens if I'm ordering something for LadySquare. It's been 13 years and I still don't get it right. For mine, it's "one large black coffee, please."


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I'm finally back on the right (left) coast.
> 
> is it friday yet?


Nope!  But I can't wait for this three day weekend (yay!!!).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao I always find a way to make my order the most confusing as possible at Starbucks. Instead of saying, "Hi, two tall peppermint mochas please, one decaf," it turns into,  "Hi I want to order two drinks.  One will be a tall skinny peppermint mocha WAIT. I DON'T WANT IT SKINNY, WHY DID I SAY SKINNY? I want it decaf. No, not skinny. Decaf. And then I want another drink. It will be a tall peppermint mocha. But with caffeine."


Starbucks was my first "career". As an ex-barista, it's cool. We understand.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Starbucks was my first "career". As an ex-barista, it's cool. We understand.


Haha ok phew, I was hoping they wouldn't think I'm a major dumbass.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha ok phew, I was hoping they wouldn't think I'm a major dumbass.


We understand that it gets overwhelming. Well, I always did. I also wasn't an asshole who made people repeat the sizes correctly. (insert eyeroll emoji here)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> is it friday yet?


I'll settle for Thursday. I've got a four day weekend coming up.

Even better, half of Thursday is super easy meetings too! But I'm crunched with work for the next 48 hrs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nope!  But I can't wait for this three day weekend (yay!!!).


I do not get a three day weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

spam? 

:bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I do not get a three day weekend


It took me a minute to even figure out why anyone would be getting a three day weekend.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I do not get a three day weekend


Don't feel bad, I don't either.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It took me a minute to even figure out why anyone would be getting a three day weekend.


As a grown up, I tend to forget the smaller holidays that got me days off as a kid (Indigenous People's Day [legal name in Maine], Presidents Day, Veteran's Day, etc).

I get the major ones off and rely on my teacher friends to know when the rest happen lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I do not get a three day weekend






Will.I.Am said:


> It took me a minute to even figure out why anyone would be getting a three day weekend.






MadamPirate said:


> Don't feel bad, I don't either.


Those sounds like personal problems.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> As a grown up, I tend to forget the smaller holidays that got me days off as a kid (Indigenous People's Day [legal name in Maine], Presidents Day, Veteran's Day, etc).
> 
> I get the major ones off and rely on my teacher friends to know when the rest happen lol


Strictly speaking, I don't get any holidays off. The company just gives everyone an extra 8 days of PTO to cover the major holidays... I mean, literally no one expects you to come in on Thanksgiving or Christmas, but as far as payroll is concerned, it's all just PTO.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those sounds like personal problems.


rude


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those sounds like personal problems.


I guess I could take a three day weekend if I wanted to... I was saving up the PTO to take a week and a half off around Christmas and New Year's.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

The wait sucks more then studying.


----------



## txjennah PE

It was a mistake to eat Halloween candy at 10 am spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> The wait sucks more then studying.


That's why there's spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

txjennah PE said:


> It was a mistake to eat Halloween candy at 10 am spam.


That's why there's spam.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I guess I could take a three day weekend if I wanted to... I was saving up the PTO to take a week and a half off around Christmas and New Year's.


I am going to end up with 20 days off in a row, due to use it or lose it PTO and holidays. I am THRILLED.

Hopefully we have PE results by then.


----------



## User1

Rodeo_EIT said:


> The wait sucks more then studying.


i disagree so much.


----------



## User1

i get 3 day weekends minimum, every week 

because i'm a baller

or demanding.

sometimes i technically work from home a little on one of those days tho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I guess I could take a three day weekend if I wanted to... I was saving up the PTO to take a week and a half off around Christmas and New Year's.


Go with your original plan.

I've got enough use/lose that I'm gone from Dec 16 - Jan 1. That of course assumes we don't shutdown again...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> The wait sucks more then studying.


totally agree


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I do not get a three day weekend


This is the first time I am getting this 3-day weekend.  We get a lot of holidays in government.  I'm still trying to understand this.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> i get 3 day weekends minimum, every week
> 
> because i'm a baller
> 
> or demanding.
> 
> sometimes i technically work from home a little on one of those days tho.


Mine are every other weekend. 9/80 for life!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I am going to end up with 20 days off in a row, due to use it or lose it PTO and holidays. I am THRILLED.
> 
> Hopefully we have PE results by then.


ehh maybe, when does your December break start, and what state are you waiting on?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

tj_PE said:


> i disagree so much.


Y?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ehh maybe, when does your December break start, and what state are you waiting on?


December 13th and Colorado.

We're usually one of the earlier ones.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is the first time I am getting this 3-day weekend.  We get a lot of holidays in government.  I'm still trying to understand this.


shhh don't question it. Just accept it and enjoy


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is the first time I am getting this 3-day weekend.  We get a lot of holidays in government.  I'm still trying to understand this.


My ex worked for government too - SO MANY DAYS OFF


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i get 3 day weekends minimum, every week
> 
> because i'm a baller


:beerchug:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My ex worked for government too - SO MANY DAYS OFF


it helps make up for the inferior salary


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

After my current projects are over i’m Going to try to shift to a 4/10 schedule. Working 5/12 is going to kill me eventually...


----------



## User1

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Y?


I am terrible at, and hate spending time on studying

I would much prefer to have a social life and forget about impending results.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> After my current projects are over i’m Going to try to shift to a 4/10 schedule. Working 5/12 is going to kill me eventually...


You can sleep when you're dead.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it helps make up for the inferior salary


probably - I don't recall his salary but he did get his PE while we were dating so that definitely helped IIRC

He needed it to become a supervisor in the future but wouldn't be sealing anything


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> December 13th and Colorado.
> 
> We're usually one of the earlier ones.


a pretty decent chance that you'll have them in time for your break.

Colorado rarely releases on the first day. And speaker and an outsider, the DORA rants are fun to read.

*don't read this a guarantee or prediction


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have my review in 35 minutes.

Time to spam my boss with more turtle gifs.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have my review in 35 minutes.
> 
> Time to spam my boss with more turtle gifs.


That's sure to get you a 7% raise!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That's sure to get you a 7% raise!


Sadly she has absolutely no say/power for that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I do look forward to this review. It was supposed to be this morning but she had to reschedule it due to an interview


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> a pretty decent chance that you'll have them in time for your break.
> 
> Colorado rarely releases on the first day. And speaker and an outsider, the DORA rants are fun to read.
> 
> *don't read this a guarantee or prediction


I, for one, am interested in hearing about your no-earlier-than date, or any statistical distribution you may have. Honestly, it's not even because The Suck is grinding on me, I just want to see the thought process.  

No rush, though. I'd imagine it's a little early, and it sounds like you have more important things to take care of.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> a pretty decent chance that you'll have them in time for your break.
> 
> Colorado rarely releases on the first day. And speaker and an outsider, the DORA rants are fun to read.
> 
> *don't read this a guarantee or prediction


DORA doesn't have anything to do with it til after the exam now - we take the test first, then apply to Colorado with an NCEES Record.


----------



## JayKay PE

(psstssstsststststs.  @MadamPirate, I think you should play mafia with us so you can pass the PE waiting time...with murder [potentially])


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> (psstssstsststststs.  @MadamPirate, I think you should play mafia with us so you can pass the PE waiting time...with murder [potentially])


Murder?! *perks up*


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Murder?! *perks up*


POTENTIAL murder!  The best kind!!!  Comeeeeeeee.  I'm being a mod for the first time, so the more the merrier!


----------



## phillstill

:winko:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also: SPAM


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

tj_PE said:


> I am terrible at, and hate spending time on studying
> 
> I would much prefer to have a social life and forget about impending results.


Well, i hope you pass.

Did you sign up to get your results early?


----------



## JayKay PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Well, i hope you pass.
> 
> Did you sign up to get your results early?


YEAH @tj_PE I HOPE YOU PASS   opcorn:


----------



## JayKay PE

My mom just sent me a gif of Pitbull (the rapper) holding a waffle, with Waffle House in the background, and Teddy Roosevelt popped up.

I'm worried for her, and maybe think leaving was a bad idea.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> My mom just sent me a gif of Pitbull (the rapper) holding a waffle, with Waffle House in the background, and Teddy Roosevelt popped up.
> 
> I'm worried for her, and maybe think leaving was a bad idea.


She has now informed me that aliens are real.  Which I think means she thinks Pitbull is an alien?


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay PE said:


> She has now informed me that aliens are real.  Which I think means she thinks Pitbull is an alien?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> She has now informed me that aliens are real.  Which I think means she thinks Pitbull is an alien?


How confident are we that Pitbull isn't an alien? Honestly, that would explain a lot.

Oooh, surprise TOP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## leggo PE

I'm getting a three day weekend this weekend... But only because I'm taking Friday off.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Well, i hope you pass.
> 
> Did you sign up to get your results early?


@tj_PE signed up to get her results so early, she's already had them for years.  :Locolaugh:


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> How confident are we that Pitbull isn't an alien? Honestly, that would explain a lot.
> 
> Oooh, surprise TOP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


I mean, my mom also thought the USGS was hiding earthquakes form the American public and were a great machination (ala James Bond villain), so I take a majority of things she says with a grain of salt.  I love my mom so much.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, my mom also thought the USGS was hiding earthquakes form the American public and were a great machination (ala James Bond villain), so I take a majority of things she says with a grain of salt.  I love my mom so much.


Duly noted. I think she might be on to something with that Pitbull thing, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I, for one, am interested in hearing about your no-earlier-than date, or any statistical distribution you may have. Honestly, it's not even because The Suck is grinding on me, I just want to see the thought process.
> 
> No rush, though. I'd imagine it's a little early, and it sounds like you have more important things to take care of.


replied in the oct 2019 suck thread for others to read


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Well, i hope you pass.
> 
> Did you sign up to get your results early?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> She has now informed me that aliens are real.  Which I think means she thinks Pitbull is an alien?


I mean, it's not _impossible._


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, my mom also thought the USGS was hiding earthquakes form the American public and were a great machination (ala James Bond villain), so I take a majority of things she says with a grain of salt.  I love my mom so much.


It's okay, everyone's mom is into something.  Mine has discovered essential oils.


----------



## fyrfytr310

I'm just here so I don't get fined.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's okay, everyone's mom is into something.  Mine has discovered essential oils.


*HISS*


----------



## txjennah PE

Errgghhh I hate project management


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's okay, everyone's mom is into something.  Mine has discovered essential oils.


I am so sorry.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I am so sorry.


Haha at least she's only in the diffuser stage. I don't think she'll ever get to "spam all my FB friends with invites to buy essential oils" stage.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha at least she's only in the diffuser stage. I don't think she'll ever get to "spam all my FB friends with invites to buy essential oils" stage.


She'll only spam you, for you are gainfully employed and her daughter.  A winning/trapped combo!


----------



## txjennah PE

And now my company is doing this thing where we have to do utilization forecasts for the next FIVE WEEKS. It can be challenging to know what you're going to be doing in one week with consulting, let alone five weeks from now. Sigh.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAMterra.

Young SPAMing.

LuLaSPAM.

You know, that's what they really are. Is a bunch of SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> SPAMterra.
> 
> Young SPAMing.
> 
> LuLaSPAM.
> 
> You know, that's what they really are. Is a bunch of SPAM.


I love the fact that I think I only know one of those brands.  Maybe.  Being miserly and only spending money on delicious food is working out!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha at least she's only in the diffuser stage. I don't think she'll ever get to "spam all my FB friends with invites to buy essential oils" stage.


That's really all we can hope for.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> SPAMterra.
> 
> Young SPAMing.
> 
> LuLaSPAM.
> 
> You know, that's what they really are. Is a bunch of SPAM.


Don't forget SPAMway!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Haha at least she's only in the diffuser stage. I don't think she'll ever get to "spam all my FB friends with invites to buy essential oils" stage.


I mean the name itself says essential. What more convincing do you want?


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> SPAM


TOP SO EASILY.  FOR THE STEAL.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAAAAAAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> TOP SO EASILY.  FOR THE STEAL.


----------



## Orchid PE

So who wants the task of going through each of the pages and keeping tally of the top post users? Then report back with the results.


----------



## Master slacker

asdfseadfgh


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> So who wants the task of going through each of the pages and keeping tally of the top post users? Then report back with the results.


Please wait 6-8 weeks


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Please wait 6-8 weeks


That kind of sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> So who wants the task of going through each of the pages and keeping tally of the top post users? Then report back with the results.


I mean, I assume we all work, kinda, maybe.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Does anybody really eat spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

My 100th post!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> So who wants the task of going through each of the pages and keeping tally of the top post users? Then report back with the results.


Sounds like you just nominated yourself. Let us know how it works out.     :joke:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, need to get back to work.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> So who wants the task of going through each of the pages and keeping tally of the top post users? Then report back with the results.


thanks for volunteering!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> So who wants the task of going through each of the pages and keeping tally of the top post users? Then report back with the results.


Noes goes!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm having fajitas for lunch, spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Does anybody really eat spam?


Does anyone ever really eat shit on a shingle?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's okay, everyone's mom is into something.  Mine has discovered essential oils.


My mom is getting into hiking. So she has lots of gear. But has to bail on many hikes early since she isn't able to physically keep going. Because she doesn't do much physical activity in between the hiking attempts. But I'm gonna keep on going on these hikes with her. I think I'll plan an easier one tho (please note: she picked the mountain she wanted to hike and told me to plan the route so I wasn't really set out to kill her, especially since I'm not her insurance beneficiary, it does me no good)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> And now my company is doing this thing where we have to do utilization forecasts for the next FIVE WEEKS. It can be challenging to know what you're going to be doing in one week with consulting, let alone five weeks from now. Sigh.


I have found that forcasting only works with really big, long duration projects.  We have so many clients who need something now, and by the time we get the job forcasted, it is over.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My mom is getting into hiking. So she has lots of gear. But has to bail on many hikes early since she isn't able to physically keep going. Because she doesn't do much physical activity in between the hiking attempts. But I'm gonna keep on going on these hikes with her. I think I'll plan an easier one tho (please note: she picked the mountain she wanted to hike and told me to plan the route so I wasn't really set out to kill her, especially since I'm not her insurance beneficiary, it does me no good)


Yes, that would be the best way to get yourself on the beneficiary list.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> And now my company is doing this thing where we have to do utilization forecasts for the next FIVE WEEKS. It can be challenging to know what you're going to be doing in one week with consulting, let alone five weeks from now. Sigh.


And speaking of that, I should work on my fortune telling before my thursday workload meeting.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

But I can't, becasue vision is closed for month end reporting.


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> But I can't, becasue vision is closed for month end reporting.


Uggggggggh.  I remember using vision.  Horrrrrible.

Yes!  Top post complaining about timekeeping software!


----------



## matt267 PE

You guy's aren't done yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> You guy's aren't done yet?


idk, my bff jill?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The time change sucks SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Last chance for anyone in the SPAM to join the MURDER (potential)!  It'll be my first time modding, any there looks to be a couple new-comers as well, so come play MAFIA with the crew if you don't feel like SPAMMING!  New round will be starting at 6PM EST!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Yes, that would be the best way to get yourself on the beneficiary list.


Not really - my grandmother is her life insurance beneficiary


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have found that forcasting only works with really big, long duration projects.


Is there any other kind of project?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Argh. Professional societies are supposed to be useful. The one I'm dealing with rn is not.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Last chance for anyone in the SPAM to join the MURDER (potential)!  It'll be my first time modding, any there looks to be a couple new-comers as well, so come play MAFIA with the crew if you don't feel like SPAMMING!  New round will be starting at 6PM EST!


are we having a town vote tonight?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Not really - my grandmother is her life insurance beneficiary


Not if you take both her and your grandmother hiking.  Just saying.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> are we having a town vote tonight?


No.  Tonight will be just sending out roles/posting the rules.  Tomorrow will be the first day of JK-mod mafia


----------



## JayKay PE

TTTTRRIPLE POST


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count*


squaretaper PE


49


RBHeadge PE


29


MadamPirate


19


Will.I.Am


13


LyceeFruit


11


Chebyshevll PE


11


JayKay PE


6


matt267 PE


6


civilrobot


6


leggo PE


5


Chattaneer


3


txjennah PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


Njmike PE


1


blybrook PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> *Top Post Count*
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 49
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 1


That'll show my folks I'm not the bum they think I am!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also @Chattaneer, you're ALSO the hero we need, but not the one we deserve.


----------



## Orchid PE

Maybe my rep points will go up for this effort???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Denied!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also @Chattaneer, you're ALSO the hero wr need, but not the one we deserve.


Thanks.



squaretaper PE said:


> ....Aaaaand t-t-t-triple post!


Sorry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'll get it next time!


----------



## Orchid PE

Looks like we can tell whose work load is lightest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM

EDIT: Boom, Jack. Top.


squaretaper PE


49


RBHeadge PE


29


MadamPirate


19


Will.I.Am


13


LyceeFruit


11


Chebyshevll PE


11


JayKay PE


6


matt267 PE


6


civilrobot


6


leggo PE


5


Chattaneer


4


txjennah PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


Njmike PE


1


blybrook PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Looks like we can tell whose work load is lightest.


I think it's just luck, I'm a one man shop AND I can SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> *Top Post Count*
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 49
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 1


I don't know what time means.  I've obviously posted more than 6 times.  I think.  *squinty eyes*

Edit- Wait.  I understand now.  This is only top posts in the spam, not being a productive member of spam keeping the number going up


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't know what time means.  I've obviously posted more than 6 times.  I think.  *squinty eyes*


... that's the number of times you've been the top post...


----------



## Orchid PE

Total Post Count != "Top Post" Count


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

18 minutes!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Finished meal prep but still hungry SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@squaretaper PE, when you're ready, we should replace a word in a popular _song_ with SPAM. @MadamPirate and @civilrobot might want to join, as well.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> ... that's the number of times you've been the top post...


Yeah, I realized that after I actually looked at what it was.  Thus the edit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Didn't we do that one already? I'm down though.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​
​
​
​
​


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Blue SPAM Shoes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​
​
​
​
​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​


Holy smokes, @LyceeFruit is committed. I'm tapping out. I can't hang with the lobstah.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​
​
​


​
​
 ​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dark Side of the SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count*


squaretaper PE


*50*


RBHeadge PE


29


MadamPirate


19


Will.I.Am


13


LyceeFruit


11


Chebyshevll PE


11


JayKay PE


6


matt267 PE


6


civilrobot


6


leggo PE


5


Chattaneer


4


txjennah PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


Njmike PE


1


blybrook PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM River.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Me To The Moon.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I Left My SPAM In San Francisco.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Circle of SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Here Comes The Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam Together


----------



## Orchid PE

Let It Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Twist and Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

I Want to Hold Your Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​
      ​
            ​
      ​
​


----------



## Orchid PE

While My Spam Gently Weeps


----------



## Orchid PE

Hey Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Click Click SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam Lane


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Edit: topsies with the lobstahs!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Over Baghdad.


----------



## Orchid PE

Lucy In The Sky With Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Didn't we do that one already? I'm down though.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


If we did, I missed it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nice to SPAM You.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Our SPAM is an Awesome SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wish You Were SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Be SPAM My Vision.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Carry on my Wayward SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


Hey, how'd that Dungeness get in there?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Praise the Name of SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I Hate Everything About SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Shout to the SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Enter Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Emotion


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I Need SPAM Every Hour.


----------



## Orchid PE

Nothing Else Spams


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Touched Me.


----------



## Orchid PE

For Whom The Bell Spams


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy is the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Enter Spam


Enter SPAMman!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CaliSPAMication.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam but True


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam (Remastered)


----------



## Orchid PE

Wherever I May Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

99 SPAM Balloons.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Midnight SPAM to Georgia.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Interstate Love SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Whiskey in the Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Comfortably SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Monster Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM's Got a Hold on Me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Devil Went Down to SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Spamflower


----------



## Orchid PE

Little Lion Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

(You Make Me Feel) Like a Natural SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Smells Like Teen SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Hopeless Spammer


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chain of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Heart Shaped SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Ho Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I SPAM a Little Prayer.


----------



## Orchid PE

Flowers in your Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Shout at the SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Stubborn Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Classy Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Francisco.


----------



## Orchid PE

Ring of Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMish Harlem.


----------



## Orchid PE

I Walk the Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Folsom Prison Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

It's 4pm. Later.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Counting Blue SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Breaking the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If You're SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​
 ​
 ​
​
 ​
  ​
   ​
     ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
 ​
    ​
   ​
  ​
 ​
​
​
 ​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

One SPAM Closer


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMs Are Burning.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

One SPAM at a Time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​


Ok, I DEFINITELY know who has the lightest workload on EB.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

HeartSPAM Dollarsign.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Immigrant SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hallelujah, What a SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Baby, Please Don't SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Back SPAM Confidential.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok, I DEFINITELY know who has the lightest workload on EB.


I do have shit to do but no reason to start a new task when you're about to leave.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Beating Around the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can I SPAM Next to You Girl.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Me to the Moon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cover You in SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMs of War.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For Those About to SPAM (We Salute You).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Strangers in the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMs Bells.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM is yet to come.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's a Long Way To The Top (If You Wanna SPAM n' Roll).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let There Be SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMway to Heaven.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Babe, I'm Gonna SPAM You.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good Times, SPAM Times.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Whole Lotta SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wot's...Uh The SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What Do You SPAM From Me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Over the Hills and SPAM Away


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

5,000 by COB HST?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Bohemian SPAMody


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Another SPAM in the Wall


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM That Never Comes.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Smoke on the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't SPAM On Me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Ecstacy of SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We Will SPAM You


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM That Failed.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

The never-ending spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The House SPAM Built.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Waiting sucks


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Don't Stop SPAMmin'


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

And spam is salty


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Baby SPAM, doo doo doo doo doot...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM this Way

edit: TOP!!!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Master of SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Is The Loneliest Number.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMmin' on a Prayer


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Baby SPAM, doo doo doo doo doot...

(Haha, don't kill me)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Born to be SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, site walk. SPAM ya later. Good sprint @Will.I.Am


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Pour Some SPAM on Me


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok, site walk. SPAM ya later. Good sprint @Will.I.Am


Thanks, @squaretaper PE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

DAMMIT I MISSED IT

Stupid takeoffs


----------



## JayKay PE

So close to finishing this review.  So.  Damn.  Close.

Then I can go back to training.  Yay?


----------



## Road Guy

it feels like a monday again


----------



## txjennah PE

"got no time for living, spamming all the time"

"I guess that's why they call me the working SPAM"


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Baby SPAM, doo doo doo doo doot...
> 
> (Haha, don't kill me)


Oh dear god, my mom plays that song all the time for her dog. ALL THE DAMN TIME and she puts it on Instagram too, so even though I'm over a thousand miles away from her, I CAN'T ESCAPE IT.

Add that to her list of Mom things.  Liking essential oils and playing "Baby Shark" for her dog.


----------



## JayKay PE

List of mom things from today:

Mom sending scary Waffle House gifs (more than one, all breakfast themed)

Sending pics of the cats, who are sprawled out

Let me know she voted, but more importantly, she got a new library card!

Send many pictures of fried chicken wings she is eating without dad knowing (this is in the family group chat that, yes, my father is part of)


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh dear god, my mom plays that song all the time for her dog. ALL THE DAMN TIME and she puts it on Instagram too, so even though I'm over a thousand miles away from her, I CAN'T ESCAPE IT.
> 
> Add that to her list of Mom things.  Liking essential oils and playing "Baby Shark" for her dog.


Can we swap moms for one day?  Please and thank you.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> List of mom things from today:
> 
> Mom sending scary Waffle House gifs (more than one, all breakfast themed)
> 
> Sending pics of the cats, who are sprawled out
> 
> Let me know she voted, but more importantly, she got a new library card!
> 
> Send many pictures of fried chicken wings she is eating without dad knowing (this is in the family group chat that, yes, my father is part of)


Lmao at the last bullet


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Junge Haifisch, doo doo doo doot? @leggo PE Haha I made that up. I don't really know.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Add that to her list of Mom things.  Liking essential oils and playing "Baby Shark" for her dog.


I've actually never heard the whole song, but my baby niece loves it so I leave the room before it comes on!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

....Aaaaaand t-t-t-triple post!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

All my mother did today was tell me what she wanted for Xmas and then complain about work 

She wants dry sacks for hiking since I was judging her ziploc bags (her words)


----------



## txjennah PE

Eating my Halloween candy since I clearly don't love myself spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Where are my spammers at? west coast spammers?

I'm trying to make up hours thhhhh.


----------



## txjennah PE

Damn Canadian geese woke up my resting pup with all their honking


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## txjennah PE

Husband is playing banjo in a concert and I can't watch him play since I have to watch over a recovering doggo SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Where are my spammers at? west coast spammers?
> 
> I'm trying to make up hours thhhhh.


I'm back after a brief trip to the store and the polling place.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Husband is playing banjo in a concert and I can't watch him play since I have to watch over a recovering doggo SPAM


What happened to your doggo???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What happened to your doggo???


Poor little guy has a herniated disc.  It's a recurring issue but this latest time has definitely been the worst.  The vet prescribed 3 weeks of mandatory crate rest; he can only come out to eat and go potty.  He tends to freak out when left in a kennel by himself, so I'm working from home the next 3 weeks to keep a close eye on him.  Very grateful that the little guy is recovering and that I have a job with this kind of flexibility to work from home.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Poor little guy has a herniated disc.


Ohh poor buddy!! Ok, I'm with you now, he's lucky to have you around. Good luck! Hope the crate rest helps (I don't blame him for going a little nuts in there!).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


You're the worst.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@squaretaper PE, were we going to spam to some number this afternoon/evening? I thought you mentioned it, but couldn't find the specific post.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM!

stupid takeoffs.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ohh poor buddy!! Ok, I'm with you now, he's lucky to have you around. Good luck! Hope the crate rest helps (I don't blame him for going a little nuts in there!).


Thank you!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we're almost at 4,500.

slow day

/s


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam

Oooh, tops!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM 4,500?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM 4,500?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Glorious, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM 4,500?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM 4,500?


Negative. Already done.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM 4,500?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Negative. Already done.


Oops, I meant: "SPAM to 5,000?"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Nailed It!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I don't count good SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Me To The Moon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Heart Shaped SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMER's Paradise.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It Was A SPAM Day.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I Knew You Were SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM and Roll


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bohemian SPAMsody.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

America, SPAM Yeah!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Somewhere I SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mo' SPAM, Mo' Problems.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

(I Can't Get No) SPAMisfaction.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

You Really Got SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm Only SPAM When I'm With You


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Shine On You SPAMMY Diamond.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Free SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You Only SPAM Twice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everybody Wants to SPAM The World.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We Are Never Ever Getting SPAM Together


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

All Along the SPAMtower


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMa Chameleon.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Me Up


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Final SPAMdown


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Seven Nation SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Will Tear Us Apart.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

These SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM &amp; Thieves.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Needle In The SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stephanie SPAMs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Only Living SPAM in New York.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You Can't Always SPAM What You Want.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

New SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Back in SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Los Angeles, I'm SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMMING Life.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Gimme All Your SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMboléo!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

You Give SPAM a Bad Name


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wish You Were SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I Wanna SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM de Loca Juventud .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMo Nuevo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mambo SPAMuendo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bolero SPAMámbulo.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Life in the SPAM Lane


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You're the worst.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are You Gonna Be My SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


*rage intensifies*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *rage intensifies*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quittin' time. SPAM ya later, SPAMMERS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Sweet Home SPAMabama


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

🏚❄⛰🏔🏕


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

S.P.A.M.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

K, I regret all of the soup making.

Im having the purple chicken noodle now. And chicken stew tomorrow night. Chili for lunch on Thursday. I'm debating what soup is for lunch tomorrow: potato leek or squash (legit no clue which squash soup it is: butternut squash or kuri squash )


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But we need freezer space to move my freezer stuff over. And hes travelling and im apparently drinking my meals


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So yeah, didnt grocery shop for much besides the curry ingredients and fresh fruit


----------



## leggo PE

What's spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Finally get to leave work spam


----------



## JayKay PE

I ate fried chicken tonight and horseradish mashed potatoes from Sunday night dinner with dad.

...I also keep eating shortbread cookies and goldfish.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Mmm shortbread


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

S


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

P


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

M


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spammy spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man.  Mafia has started!!!!!!!  I hope I do good and don't let down past mods of the game.  T_T


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Supe said:


>


/sarcasm

It’s been a crappy past two days, and now I’m getting sick. Momma ain’t got time to be sick.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oy, busy day. No time for spams. What happened today?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 4,600!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## P-E

Hey there


----------



## P-E

Damn missed top


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oy, busy day. No time for spams. What happened today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@LyceeFruit won the day again!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Winner winner fruity dinner


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


>


Oh lawd. My kids have listened to that too many times.


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit won the day again!


Most impressive


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @LyceeFruit won the day again!


Oh shit!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Winner winner fruity dinner


Soupy dinner! Lol


----------



## P-E

I have to log in to the office


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

P-E said:


> Most impressive


*bows*


----------



## P-E

Or I could spam instead


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Laundry room remodel SPAM.


----------



## P-E

Spamming is better with a beer


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lucky for me, I have Sierra Nevada Torpedo in the fridge.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

P-E said:


> Spamming is better with a beer


Or is it beering that’s better with spam?


----------



## P-E

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Or is it beering that’s better with spam?


Deep


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

'EBers' is just 'BEERS' after too many beers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'd say SPAMMING is better with SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We have enough people here, SPAM to 5,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## P-E

What are we at?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4,600-ish.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or, movies with SPAM in the title. Dealer's choice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING Nemo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Crimson SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Clear and Present SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Patriot SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM of All Fears.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Secret SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMgully.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Willy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMMY Mermaid.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Bob the spammer. (Sorry I have kids)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sleeping SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rocky and Spamwinkle


----------



## P-E

Can do that super fast


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Er, SPAMMING Beauty.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Fireman Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The InSPAMables.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Story 4.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ender's SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamastasia


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

When Harry Met SPAMMY.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

While You Were SPAMMING.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The spam princess


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMless in Seattle.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP again! :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Secondspam Lions


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMMERS Down Under.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

When Harry met Spammy


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How To SPAM A Millionaire.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMatar.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Angry spams. @P-E


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The last Spambender


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMélie.


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top 

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How to SPAM Your Dragon.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The lion, the witch, and the spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The voyage of the spam treader


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Marley &amp; SPAM.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top 

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAM Runner.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RoboSPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam fiction


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SuperSPAM.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SpiderSPAM.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AquaSPAM.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spamthyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

X men the last spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMpool.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam :bananalama: top


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Borked


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM's Journey Home.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No Country for Old SPAM.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamward bound


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top 

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Alone.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The spamming dead


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Alone 2.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Eyes SPAMMED Shut.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING Private Ryan.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Inglorious Spamstards


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM Of Brothers.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM Of Brothers.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Iron spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMkirk.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamladdin


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

50 First SPAMs.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The spamly truth


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

101 SPAMations.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mr and Mrs spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMING Neverland.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top

thyme to spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamsformers


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM and the City.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMfall.


----------



## P-E

beer break


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A SPAM in King Arthur's Court.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Requiem for a SPAM.


----------



## P-E

much better


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

21 SPAMs.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: top

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The SPAMdromeda Strain.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam :bananalama: top


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM at the Roxbury.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Austin SPAMMERs: The Spy Who SPAMMED Me.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM and Away.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

X-Men: SPAM Class.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Fantastic SPAM.


----------



## P-E

thyme to spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fantastic Mr. SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The Grand Budapest SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 5,000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!

Edit: TAWP!!1!!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## P-E




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

35 more to go!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!

Oh, TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dang! Where did @Rodeo_EIT come from? Awesome!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! ToP! And done! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 5000!!1!


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Boom! Got it!  :th_rockon:


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Done and done.


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## P-E

not there yet?


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

squaretaper PE said:


> Dang! Where did @Rodeo_EIT come from? Awesome!


I just signed up today.


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we therewe there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [five] thousand!


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we therewe there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> I just signed up today.


Excellent, welcome! Please help SPAM, I need to pass the dang test.


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we therewe there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

we there


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## P-E

last page


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## P-E

see ya


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, I guess we're doing this. SPAM to 6,000!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only 700 more to go!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, you got to 5300.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That was quite the SPAMpage... Or maybe it was more like a SPAMpede.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm signing off. Goodnight, spam thread!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'll be back for more later. Need to work on laundry room remodel SPAM.


----------



## P-E

Boo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

WE ARE THE BORG.

YOU WILL BE A-SPAM-ILATED.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

squaretaper PE said:


> Excellent, welcome! Please help SPAM, I need to pass the dang test.


Me too. We can do this.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Jeebus guys


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

28 pages to catch up on


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Someone really likes spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 12 of The Suck.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Does anyone ever apply to the jobs posted in the jobs sub-forum?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We've got bathroom renos at work rn. Theyre chipping 1in square tiles off of the walls &amp; floors...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE POST


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Are we sure it’s not Monday?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Will this make it to 15k?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Will this make it to 15k?


We made it to 5k last night on day 11. Extrapolote that out and you get day 33. Yeah, I think we'll make it this year.


----------



## P-E

I bet this one does


----------



## RBHeadge PE

finally!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Watch this be the year that we finally get 15k and NCEES doesn't release until like Day 52


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Watch this be the year that we finally get 15k and NCEES doesn't release until like Day 52


RUDE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I used the  so it's all good


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Watch this be the year that we finally get 15k and NCEES doesn't release until like Day 52


This could be more like a 20k kind of exam administration.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's a fine day for spamming.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

And, triple post.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam happy hump day


----------



## matt267 PE

have some spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's my last full day in the office this week. Tomorrow is training and offsite meeting. Friday kicks off the four day weekend.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Good morning.


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mornin' spam

:bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Anyone have good websites they like to learn more about personal finance? I'm not particularly interested in investing but definitely need to learn more about credit scores and ROTH and other acronyms.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I use the Acorns app for investing; they usually have some good articles on personal finance. You might need to sign up, though.


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean, I learned a bunch of my financial stuff from working in a bank/doing mortgages, my dad having done a ton of good financial know-how to retire early, and a close family friend being a heavy investor.  What questions you got?

Also, on a completely unrelated note: I am worried that we are actually going to reach 15k before the results.  What happens then?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE like literally everything it feels like. I'm 30 with no debt (yay) but I should probably be more aware of wtf I'm doing and figure out how to maximize my retirement. And maybe shift the investments of my 401k (only have so many options there). Want a place to start so I can figure out my questions LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

also wtf with the nail clipping AGAIN...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I learned a bunch of my financial stuff from working in a bank/doing mortgages, my dad having done a ton of good financial know-how to retire early, and a close family friend being a heavy investor.  What questions you got?
> 
> Also, on a completely unrelated note: I am worried that we are actually going to reach 15k before the results.  What happens then?


The NCEES office will look like this:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Page Number:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Anyone have good websites they like to learn more about personal finance? I'm not particularly interested in investing but definitely need to learn more about credit scores and ROTH and other acronyms.


Is this for general background or serious inquiry


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, on a completely unrelated note: I am worried that we are actually going to reach 15k before the results.  What happens then?


I don't know what you're talking about. This has always been a 25k thread.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @JayKay PE like literally everything it feels like. I'm 30 with no debt (yay) but I should probably be more aware of wtf I'm doing and figure out how to maximize my retirement. And maybe shift the investments of my 401k (only have so many options there). Want a place to start so I can figure out my questions LOL


So jealous about the being with no debt!  Don't act like that isn't a huge deal (because it def is).  Right now, if you can, I'd maximize your contributions to your 401k and, if possible, start contributing to a Roth account.  Main difference is that a traditional 401k = you put money in before taxes (lowering your taxable income, which may be important if you're trying to get into a lower tax bracket), Roth = money put in after taxes (meaning you won't have to pay taxes once you start taking money out for retirement).


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. This has always been a 25k thread.


*squinty eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The NCEES office will look like this:
> 
> View attachment 14172


Or more like this (since they'll be technically grading still):


----------



## MadamPirate PE

gooooood morning, spammers! did I miss anything important?


----------



## phillstill

:spammers:

:waitwall:

Can I just go back to sleep. It it too early!


----------



## JayKay PE

phillstill said:


> :spammers:
> 
> :waitwall:
> 
> Can I just go back to sleep. It it too early!


I mean, you can go back to sleep.  Make sure it's at work, though.  Be billable while napping!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you can go back to sleep.  Make sure it's at work, though.  Be billable while napping!


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> mornin' spam
> 
> :bananalama:


Hey Matt when you coming up to Boston?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is this for general background or serious inquiry


lets go with general interest for rn


----------



## phillstill

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you can go back to sleep.  Make sure it's at work, though.  Be billable while napping!


Thankfully I don't have to worry about being billable anymore. Just started a new job last month. 

Previous job had me working min 50 hours a week for the last 3 years per client contract.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Anyone have good websites they like to learn more about personal finance? I'm not particularly interested in investing but definitely need to learn more about credit scores and ROTH and other acronyms.


Nerd Wallet is pretty good, as long as you keep in mind that they get paid to place certain products. They're generally honest and and forthcoming, but you should do additional research before choosing a specific financial product.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> So jealous about the being with no debt!  Don't act like that isn't a huge deal (because it def is).  Right now, if you can, I'd maximize your contributions to your 401k and, if possible, start contributing to a Roth account.  Main difference is that a traditional 401k = you put money in before taxes (lowering your taxable income, which may be important if you're trying to get into a lower tax bracket), Roth = money put in after taxes (meaning you won't have to pay taxes once you start taking money out for retirement).


I maxed out employer contribution in the first year. and currently I think I'm at 13% contribution to my 401k at the advice of my mother (dump as much as you can in now and reduce contributions when you're older if you need to since you won't miss the money now)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @JayKay PE like literally everything it feels like. I'm 30 with no debt (yay) but I should probably be more aware of wtf I'm doing and figure out how to maximize my retirement. And maybe shift the investments of my 401k (only have so many options there). Want a place to start so I can figure out my questions LOL


The quick and dirty:


stat planning early (you're already doing this)

Start a Roth IRA yesterday. Eventually you'll make too much and you can't take full advantage of it.

You hopefully/probably already make too much for traditional IRA for it to be useful as a tax deduction. Not an awful idea to have one anyway. But if your income is low enough to get the deduction: 1) find a better paying job and 2) open a traditional IRA

Max out your 401k contributions, or contribute as much as you can afford as early as possible. You should seek out advice on what type of funds to invest it in from someone who actually knows what they're doing and doesn't have a conflict of interest. ex: some people argue for an aggressive high risk/high rewards funds. Others argue for a diversified mix. Intellectually I know I should do the former, but as a Xennial/elder millennial who remembers the great recession and saw a lot of colleagues get burned, I do the latter.

#firstworldproblems #uppermiddleclassstuff


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> gooooood morning, spammers! did I miss anything important?


 &amp; 

Edit: yesss topsies


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. This has always been a 25k thread.


*cough* @leggo PE *cough*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The NCEES office will look like this:
> 
> View attachment 14172


today's top post


----------



## RBHeadge PE

phillstill said:


> Can I just go back to sleep. It it too early!


Agreed!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

30 hit and I feel like I'm not adult-y enough


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I maxed out employer contribution in the first year. and currently I think I'm at 13% contribution to my 401k at the advice of my mother (dump as much as you can in now and reduce contributions when you're older if you need to since you won't miss the money now)


Max out employer contribution =/= max out 401k.  Maxing out your 401k (be it Roth or traditional) to federal limits is approx $19k starting in 2019.  An additional $6k can go into a Roth IRA account, which is different from a Roth 401k.  There is a lot of stuff going on, but your mom's suggestion of dumping as much as you can now is pretty solid advice.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> since you won't miss the money now


:mellow: Pfft, must be nice...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 30 hit and I feel like I'm not adult-y enough


30 is the new 21


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> :mellow: Pfft, must be nice...


lol, her advice is because she got a job with 401k &amp; benefits when she was almost 30 and already had me. and student loan debt for herself. So that's the advice she gave 21yo me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> today's top post


Thanks, what an honor!


----------



## phillstill

That reminds me, I need to rollover my 401K from my previous company.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Hey Matt when you coming up to Boston?


I currently don't have any plans. When are you coming to Prov.?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lol, her advice is because she got a job with 401k &amp; benefits when she was almost 30 and already had me. and student loan debt for herself. So that's the advice she gave 21yo me.


Yeah, I'm much closer to your mom's situation.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Max out employer contribution =/= max out 401k.  Maxing out your 401k (be it Roth or traditional) to federal limits is approx $19k starting in 2019.  An additional $6k can go into a Roth IRA account, which is different from a Roth 401k.  There is a lot of stuff going on, but your mom's suggestion of dumping as much as you can now is pretty solid advice.


Oh shit, I just looked at my paystub to see what I've put into my 401k so far this year, I could do quite a bit more


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Another general tip: when you get a raise, put the added income into some kind of retirement or long term savings account (401k, IRA, etc). Psychologically you can't miss what you never had. You'll thank yourself later. Obviously only do this if you can afford it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Max out employer contribution =/= max out 401k.  Maxing out your 401k (be it Roth or traditional) to federal limits is approx $19k starting in 2019.  An additional $6k can go into a Roth IRA account, which is different from a Roth 401k.  There is a lot of stuff going on, but your mom's suggestion of dumping as much as you can now is pretty solid advice.


quoting for emphasis

lusone:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Oh shit, I just looked at my paystub to see what I've put into my 401k so far this year, I could do quite a bit more


Did you fix it?

If not, stop spamming and fix it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

$19k is about $730 per biweekly paycheck.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamspam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamspamspam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamspamspamspam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam

Eta: ooh, tops!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did you fix it?
> 
> If not, stop spamming and fix it


I'm looking at fixing it right now! My company has a paycheck modelling thing so I'm playing with that right now


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## phillstill

RBHeadge PE said:


> Another general tip: when you get a raise, put the added income into some kind of retirement or long term savings account (401k, IRA, etc). Psychologically you can't miss what you never had. You'll thank yourself later. Obviously only do this if you can afford it.


Another general tip: Don't buy a new car. Pay cash for a used reliable car, carry the minimum required insurance and save a ton of money.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's going up to $19,500 in 2020. So $750 /pp

I should be getting an email from HR or the front office about that soon, reminding (us the collective employees) to make the adjustment. It lags about a month (two pay periods) before the changes are made


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> Another general tip: Don't buy a new car. Pay cash for a used reliable car, carry the minimum required insurance and save a ton of money.


 I bought a new car in 2014, to replace my hand-me-down car. But I paid it off like 18 months ago and will keep it til 200k miles


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Some day I'll be able to afford to save more than 6% a check...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spoiler alert: our paycheck modelling system doesn't work. Not terribly surprised -____-


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Obviously only do this if you can afford it.


:bawling: ldman: :mf_Flush:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> quoting for emphasis
> 
> lusone:


And this isn't even talking about the mega backdoor roths, which I will never get to on my single income, but they're just fun to think about!

Right now I'm trying to figure out if I want to touch my Vanguard money (convert my mutual funds into ETFs), but I don't feel comfortable enough with that and I might give them a call in a little bit since I kicked the adviser to the curb since they were just reinvesting things.  Also need to finish my Fidelity rollover from my other job...I am just really lazy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> used reliable car


*Squinty Eyes*


----------



## JayKay PE

phillstill said:


> Another general tip: Don't buy a new car. Pay cash for a used reliable car, carry the minimum required insurance and save a ton of money.


Depends.  I had a job that required me to have a specific amount of insurance on my car (100/300/100) and my old clunker died right after.  I bought a new car because I tend to keep my cars until they die, like 275k miles and over.  A new car is something you can afford if you know you're not going to sell/will be using it/don't mind depreciation.


----------



## phillstill

LyceeFruit said:


> I bought a new car in 2014, to replace my hand-me-down car. But I paid it off like 18 months ago and will keep it til 200k miles


Keep it longer if you can. All three of my vehicles have over 200k miles on them. I do all the maintenance myself. I expect my daily driver to last at least 400k. I was hoping my SUV would last 400k, but having more kids means I might have to get a bigger SUV soon.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 30 hit and I feel like I'm not adult-y enough


I hit 31 this summer, and I'm feeling way too adult-y.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I hit 31 this summer, and I'm feeling way too adult-y.


I'll be 34 next week. Very adulty.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I hit 31 this summer, and I'm feeling way too adult-y.


I hit 31 this September and I am a half-adult.  Really adulty in some things, not adulty enough in others.  A half-baked adult.  I need more time in the oven.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> Keep it longer if you can. All three of my vehicles have over 200k miles on them. I do all the maintenance myself. I expect my daily driver to last at least 400k. I was hoping my SUV would last 400k, but having more kids means I might have to get a bigger SUV soon.


The plan is *at least* 200k but I'm coastal and the ocean plus road salt can eat away at cars here.

I traded in a 2002 with 198k to get this one


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I hit 31 this September and I am a half-adult.  Really adulty in some things, not adulty enough in others.  A half-baked adult.  I need more time in the oven.


same


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Some day I'll be able to afford to save more than 6% a check...


Dude.  The fact that you're even putting in money is amazing!  I'm sitting on 6% as well, due to a bunch of debt that I want to get more of a handle on before I even attempt to raise that number.  Retirement planning is a wild horse that is different for every person.  It also depends on where you might be living, what you're making right now, and all these other variables.  The fact you're thinking about it and putting money away is way better than some people I know, who are in their 40/50s and don't have any money in their 401k.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Spoiler alert: our paycheck modelling system doesn't work. Not terribly surprised -____-


Just eyeball it. If you think you can afford X dollars less a paycheck, then add X dollars to your 401k. In reality the change in take home will be less than X because of the tax stuff, but it's close enough. In this case X&lt;750, so were not talking huge numbers that require detailed accounting gimmicks.


----------



## phillstill

JayKay PE said:


> Depends.  I had a job that required me to have a specific amount of insurance on my car (100/300/100) and my old clunker died right after.  I bought a new car because I tend to keep my cars until they die, like 275k miles and over.  A new car is something you can afford if you know you're not going to sell/will be using it/don't mind depreciation.


I hope they where paying for your insurance then! If an employer dictates what you drive/insure then they should pay you a monthly car allowance or give you a company car.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> is way better than some people I know, who are in their 40/50s and don't have any money in their 401k.


ughh, that's a scary situation


----------



## JayKay PE

phillstill said:


> I hope they where paying for your insurance then! If an employer dictates what you drive/insure then they should pay you a monthly car allowance or give you a company car.


They did give me an allowance for using my vehicle, but it was a pain in the ass because I lived on LI/in the NYC area so insurance was already ridiculous and that combined with a new Toyota (Corolla, so nothing crazy).  The main thing on LI is that I had to drive a lotttttt.  So a new car made sense because I'd rather have a car where everything is covered the first 2-years/100k miles, where I would drive over 50k in the first year, than have a semi-used car that I have to pour money into.  Also, I never know how much insurance I technically 'need' since so many websites and people give different opinions.  I've always heard the 100/300/100 but I want to start saving money on insurance, especially since I'm not driving as much in Indy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Depends.  I had a job that required me to have a specific amount of insurance on my car (100/300/100) and my old clunker died right after.  I bought a new car because I tend to keep my cars until they die, like 275k miles and over.  A new car is something you can afford if you know you're not going to sell/will be using it/don't mind depreciation.


lusone:

I've embraced the "buy new and drive it 'til the wheels fall off" philosophy. I'm done inheriting other people's problem cars.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dude.  The fact that you're even putting in money is amazing!  I'm sitting on 6% as well, due to a bunch of debt that I want to get more of a handle on before I even attempt to raise that number.  Retirement planning is a wild horse that is different for every person.  It also depends on where you might be living, what you're making right now, and all these other variables.  The fact you're thinking about it and putting money away is way better than some people I know, who are in their 40/50s and don't have any money in their 401k.


I cleared out my Starbucks 401k to go back to school. When I got this job after graduation, first thing I set up was a new 401k.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> lusone:
> 
> I've embraced the "buy new and drive it 'til the wheels fall off" philosophy. I'm done inheriting other people's problem cars.


This is my next car. I got a certified pre-owned from a local dealership, but there's still some occasional weirdness. Like my map lights leaking when it rains too hard. 

ETA: ooh, tops again!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> lusone:
> 
> I've embraced the "buy new and drive it 'til the wheels fall off" philosophy. I'm done inheriting other people's problem cars.


This is basically my plan since I plan to drive them for so long. I'm not anti-used cars tho, idk. I just don't plan on car shopping for another ~8 years


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm not anti-used cars tho


After my wife's car basically blew up and she was largely left high and dry for a couple months, I'm basically anti-used. The only reason there's a decent supply of (reasonably) reliable used cars out there is that a number of people have made poor financial decisions... or have way too much money to play around with. Really, the only exception is when an old person dies.


----------



## txjennah PE

Good morning spammers!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Good morning spammers!


Morning, @txjennah PE.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> After my wife's car basically blew up and she was largely left high and dry for a couple months, I'm basically anti-used. The only reason there's a decent supply of (reasonably) reliable used cars out there is because a number of people have made poor financial decisions... or have way too much money to play around with.


I bought a new truck right out of college and ended up damaging both sides (!) in two separate parking garage incidents (!!) within a year of purchasing it. (yes, I should not have been driving a truck). I never fixed the damage and kept it right until I moved to Indiana, so a good 11 years, but that experience soured me on both new cars and trucks!  I have a small used SUV now that I bought through CarMax, and I looooove it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> I bought a new truck right out of college and ended up damaging both sides (!) in two separate parking garage incidents (!!) within a year of purchasing it. (yes, I should not have been driving a truck).


You learned the hard way that trucks and parking garages don't mix.  ldman:


----------



## NikR_PE

I have realized that a lot of folks on EB own or have owned a truck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I once stuck my parents Chevy suburban in a compact space (successfully, I might add). I did have to climb out the back in order to exit the vehicle, though.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I one stuck my parents Chevy suburban in a compact space (successfully, I might add). I did have to climb out the back in order to exit the vehicle, though.


Impressive.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You learned the hard way that trucks and parking garages don't mix.  ldman:


I hate parking garages so much and I drive a Subie


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## phillstill

Will.I.Am said:


> After my wife's car basically blew up and she was largely left high and dry for a couple months, I'm basically anti-used. The only reason there's a decent supply of (reasonably) reliable used cars out there is that a number of people have made poor financial decisions... or have way too much money to play around with. Really, the only exception is when an old person dies.


I only buy Toyota, Lexus, Honda. You have to be patient and find vehicles with perfect service records. Back in 2009 I spent 8 months looking for the perfect used truck. I knew I wanted a Toyota Tacoma 4 door 4x4. Took my time and found a pre-leased one that had 30k miles and was leased by a guy in his late 50s. Two years ago I decided to get a Lexus GX470 for my wife. Spent 4 months searching. I found out you could plug the VIN into the Lexus website and get all the dealer service records. Found one at a small used car lot with a perfect maintenance record. It looked like a soccer mom that took the SUV into the dealer every 5k miles. I had cash and spent 4 days back and forth haggling the dealer from $13k down to $9K out the door.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I once stuck my parents Chevy suburban in a compact space (successfully, I might add). I did have to climb out the back in order to exit the vehicle, though.


Cheby's Chevy?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yeah, I bought my subie on a whim. Like did no research, test drove the car, and bought it the next week. Second model year of the Crosstrek. 

Will definitely do more research and haggle this next time around tho


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, gotta get some real work done. Gonna be busy most of the rest of the day. Spam you later.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I hate parking garages so much and I drive a Subie


Me too. I have to park in one now for work but it's easier having a smaller car.


----------



## txjennah PE

phillstill said:


> I only buy Toyota, Lexus, Honda. You have to be patient and find vehicles with perfect service records. Back in 2009 I spent 8 months looking for the perfect used truck. I knew I wanted a Toyota Tacoma 4 door 4x4. Took my time and found a pre-leased one that had 30k miles and was leased by a guy in his late 50s. Two years ago I decided to get a Lexus GX470 for my wife. Spent 4 months searching. I found out you could plug the VIN into the Lexus website and get all the dealer service records. Found one at a small used car lot with a perfect maintenance record. It looked like a soccer mom that took the SUV into the dealer every 5k miles. I had cash and spent 4 days back and forth haggling the dealer from $13k down to $9K out the door.


You sound like my dad. It's great you are willing to wait to find those deals and getting bargains, but I hate haggling over prices so much. I'd much rather just go to CarMax and pay a set price, knowing that I'm paying a little more money in the long run to not have to deal with arguing over prices.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> I have realized that a lot of folks on EB own or have owned a truck.


I have never owned a truck.  I was thinking about getting one, when my Solara finally died, and I just...I wasn't on construction sites as much and I didn't have to haul a horse, so no reason!

It would have made moving the bodies a little bit easier, though.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have never owned a truck.  I was thinking about getting one, when my Solara finally died, and I just...I wasn't on construction sites as much and I didn't have to haul a horse, so no reason!
> 
> It would have made moving the bodies a little bit easier, though.


Are you mafia. Also a truck is open so a body could be seen. wouldn't a wagon be better?

But I agree. I never felt the need to own one. My truck use is probably around like once a year.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> I only buy Toyota, Lexus, Honda. You have to be patient and find vehicles with perfect service records. Back in 2009 I spent 8 months looking for the perfect used truck. I knew I wanted a Toyota Tacoma 4 door 4x4. Took my time and found a pre-leased one that had 30k miles and was leased by a guy in his late 50s. Two years ago I decided to get a Lexus GX470 for my wife. Spent 4 months searching. I found out you could plug the VIN into the Lexus website and get all the dealer service records. Found one at a small used car lot with a perfect maintenance record. It looked like a soccer mom that took the SUV into the dealer every 5k miles. I had cash and spent 4 days back and forth haggling the dealer from $13k down to $9K out the door.


Yeah, I know some people who swear by it, and it's worked out pretty well for them. For me, the car that blew up was a Honda Civic with only 135k miles on it.  :dunno: I'm also not going to have the cash to buy the kind of car you mentioned outright, anytime soon (particularly if my wife is unable to get to her job, because she doesn't have a car), which means I'm relegated to financing... And I'm certainly not financing a used car. Screw that noise.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Are you mafia. Also a truck is open so a body could be seen. wouldn't a wagon be better?
> 
> But I agree. I never felt the need to own one. My truck use is probably around like once a year.


Sedans are better! My Camry had SO MUCH trunk space. But my Crosstrek, not so much


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> Are you mafia. Also a truck is open so a body could be seen. wouldn't a wagon be better?
> 
> But I agree. I never felt the need to own one. My truck use is probably around like once a year.


*squinty eyes*

I DIDN'T HAVE THE TOWN PAINT MY WAGON, SO I COULDN'T USE IT.

Yeah, I think having a truck is worth it if you're on construction sites (and actually using it to drive around the site/it has a gas bump tank or something on it) or you're a farmer/have to haul horses/actually work.  Otherwise, I can stuff way more stuff in a normal car, as needed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My friend rode down the Mt Washington Auto Road in the back of my Subie last summer - while he could sit up, he didn't have a lot of led room. The trunk of my camry would've been more spacious for him


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

S P A M


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top Post Count Update


squaretaper PE


62


RBHeadge PE


29


MadamPirate


22


P-E


19


Will.I.Am


17


LyceeFruit


13


Chebyshevll PE


11


Chattaneer


8


matt267 PE


7


JayKay PE


6


civilrobot


6


leggo PE


5


txjennah PE


 3


vhab49_PE


2


Njmike PE


1


blybrook PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My friend rode down the Mt Washington Auto Road in the back of my Subie last summer - while he could sit up, he didn't have a lot of led room. The trunk of my camry would've been more spacious for him


I mean, a Camry trunk is def a 4-body trunk if I've ever seen one.  I was able to fit so much stuff into my Corolla when I was moving.  The trunk is surprisingly big on all Toyota!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam - Post 150!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Sed eu nibh mi. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Sed et tellus at arcu congue dignissim. Phasellus non velit nec mauris ullamcorper blandit. Donec maximus metus nec convallis tincidunt. Duis et mi nec neque pharetra pellentesque et sed metus. Praesent interdum nisl rutrum cursus feugiat. Phasellus sollicitudin tristique nibh sed consectetur.

Nulla laoreet dictum nunc, a hendrerit tortor viverra eget. Nam in est rutrum, sodales metus eu, sollicitudin libero. Nullam interdum justo nulla, ac porta libero malesuada et. Phasellus sit amet nisi nulla. Donec efficitur sit amet urna non dictum. Sed ultrices imperdiet augue. Cras maximus ut leo non vulputate. Nulla facilisi. Aliquam arcu diam, tempus malesuada odio sed, blandit pretium libero. Proin pellentesque nisi sit amet sapien auctor tristique. Quisque egestas metus sem, vel efficitur metus imperdiet ac. Vestibulum faucibus fringilla eros, ornare viverra quam. Sed facilisis blandit varius. Maecenas eleifend erat vehicula nisi venenatis, scelerisque ultrices lectus pharetra. Integer leo lectus, rutrum sed pellentesque sollicitudin, hendrerit in ante.

Nam tempus enim ut porta dignissim. In ac tempor risus. Pellentesque convallis sem mauris, nec semper neque ullamcorper dapibus. Praesent bibendum nunc ac turpis auctor varius. Nam ac maximus mauris, ac varius ipsum. Cras sagittis tincidunt porttitor. Nullam condimentum, ante in condimentum posuere, velit est dapibus lorem, sed facilisis ipsum erat ut ligula. Cras quis risus elementum, pharetra lacus eget, vestibulum justo. Quisque tempor, magna non pellentesque auctor, enim augue consequat augue, eget tristique massa dolor et ipsum. Aliquam erat volutpat. Suspendisse volutpat ullamcorper felis posuere vehicula. Quisque rutrum, lorem eu malesuada aliquet, ex nibh ultrices turpis, vel pulvinar est turpis non tortor. Fusce arcu dui, tincidunt ullamcorper velit eget, tempor molestie nisl. Quisque enim nisl, lobortis vitae mollis eu, ullamcorper ac mauris. Maecenas tincidunt varius congue.

Aenean sit amet elit finibus, elementum diam ornare, auctor turpis. Donec varius, mauris blandit sollicitudin luctus, velit orci pulvinar arcu, nec malesuada leo tellus eu dolor. Maecenas quis hendrerit est. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Pellentesque ut feugiat dui. Vivamus imperdiet est ut lacus molestie, nec venenatis odio pellentesque. Pellentesque non metus ligula. Phasellus vitae varius nisi. Nam non elementum arcu. Aenean aliquam est a porta finibus. Vivamus scelerisque ex non magna condimentum, non imperdiet ante pretium. Vivamus in efficitur nunc, ac fermentum purus. Fusce porttitor lacinia aliquet. Cras congue vel nunc nec ullamcorper. Nunc luctus semper massa ac convallis. Morbi pharetra enim at justo faucibus gravida.

Vestibulum odio elit, rhoncus et volutpat vitae, mollis et leo. Vestibulum rhoncus lacinia justo a semper. Vivamus lobortis cursus eros, at sagittis nibh bibendum a. Fusce mattis erat et dapibus maximus. Vestibulum bibendum dignissim quam, sit amet fermentum urna efficitur a. Integer ultrices est ac nisi euismod, sed aliquet ligula euismod. Ut euismod dolor sed commodo ultrices. Quisque tempus ante at metus vehicula, a sagittis diam bibendum. Vivamus turpis felis, pretium tincidunt mi nec, tempor pellentesque nulla. Donec dapibus elit in est vulputate lacinia. Etiam lectus nisl, aliquet id tellus in, consequat feugiat neque. Aenean dapibus quis diam ut mattis.

Aliquam in maximus ligula. Morbi dolor nunc, vestibulum a diam id, cursus efficitur libero. Class aptent taciti sociosqu ad litora torquent per conubia nostra, per inceptos himenaeos. Fusce et sodales velit. Morbi sit amet quam elementum, molestie justo luctus, mollis arcu. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Sed at neque faucibus, molestie mauris at, convallis elit. Cras quis massa et augue dictum tristique. Etiam congue elit et est malesuada, in vehicula dui pretium. Phasellus efficitur sapien lorem, ut mollis nulla sollicitudin id. Nam eleifend diam id libero volutpat fermentum. Proin vehicula posuere orci a tempor. Nunc tincidunt mi tortor, sit amet eleifend eros congue non. Morbi elementum, augue et mattis pellentesque, magna magna tempor nisi, eget scelerisque magna arcu vitae purus. Pellentesque tincidunt diam velit, a blandit nisl sodales vel. Aenean maximus consectetur lacinia.

Duis ex tellus, lobortis ut aliquam non, vestibulum a dolor. Etiam tincidunt risus quis lacinia dignissim. Cras eu ipsum libero. Pellentesque eu cursus turpis. Aliquam molestie sem in lectus maximus maximus. Sed eget pharetra odio. Aliquam sit amet lorem vitae risus dignissim vestibulum. Proin sit amet erat eros. Suspendisse ut viverra lacus. Donec maximus ultrices mauris nec semper. Aenean hendrerit gravida sem, eget imperdiet nisl volutpat vel.

Pellentesque elementum justo diam. Quisque at est sapien. Ut eu diam condimentum, volutpat orci a, egestas nisl. Ut posuere vestibulum ipsum, in finibus tellus rutrum non. Cras nec pretium ipsum, vel rhoncus sapien. Vivamus molestie justo ut eros congue condimentum. Nunc vitae posuere orci. Donec dignissim libero nibh, at pharetra sem laoreet sit amet. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Duis ut leo sagittis, efficitur quam a, lobortis mauris. Proin ac tortor consectetur, molestie mi id, dapibus dui.

Sed luctus turpis non nibh malesuada, eget rutrum libero volutpat. Vivamus cursus sed enim eget placerat. Pellentesque euismod scelerisque cursus. Vivamus nulla velit, congue et porttitor eu, ultrices non nibh. Suspendisse potenti. Sed semper tortor at velit venenatis interdum. Vestibulum vehicula sem vel arcu mattis molestie. Duis quis lacus sit amet elit lacinia euismod. Donec sit amet massa vel nunc ullamcorper eleifend. Vestibulum accumsan tincidunt est ut pellentesque. Aliquam erat volutpat. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Etiam facilisis enim quis nisl ultricies, sed commodo erat blandit. Cras consectetur placerat magna at euismod. Vestibulum et sodales justo. Cras felis lacus, cursus et vestibulum vel, eleifend non risus.

In et massa in nisl fermentum sollicitudin eget faucibus lacus. In hac habitasse platea dictumst. Phasellus tristique suscipit convallis. Etiam eget fermentum odio, sed venenatis tellus. Phasellus suscipit purus orci, sit amet tempor libero dictum ac. Sed enim leo, suscipit condimentum odio vitae, euismod finibus dui. Proin ornare, mi quis lobortis condimentum, enim sapien efficitur sem, eu lobortis tellus enim at lorem. Aenean pharetra purus sed lobortis finibus. Suspendisse eros sapien, ultricies ut convallis non, pellentesque nec orci. Nullam suscipit, risus in scelerisque gravida, mi nulla lacinia libero, eget maximus mi diam et massa.

Aenean non leo vel dui mollis dictum. Suspendisse placerat finibus est ut porta. Morbi ultrices, est et elementum cursus, lacus velit consectetur velit, eu semper elit arcu sit amet nisi. Nullam posuere cursus eros, auctor semper arcu. Aliquam eget quam mauris. Fusce tristique nibh nulla. Nullam et turpis suscipit, aliquam libero quis, interdum lectus. Pellentesque in ullamcorper est. Nullam gravida in turpis vel lacinia. Pellentesque consectetur dui sed lectus egestas, ac mollis lectus blandit. Sed in varius lorem.

Nullam eu libero consequat, aliquam orci eget, mollis nisl. Phasellus eleifend vitae justo quis luctus. Phasellus nec tempus purus. Donec vestibulum, ipsum non tincidunt elementum, metus felis aliquam mauris, id faucibus tortor mauris quis mi. Pellentesque fermentum purus enim, interdum pretium justo faucibus vel. Aenean non libero in eros posuere ultrices sit amet ut nibh. Cras egestas dolor congue lorem maximus luctus.

Praesent bibendum venenatis odio ut gravida. Nulla sagittis eget augue eget posuere. Donec luctus luctus libero, ut pellentesque felis scelerisque ut. Praesent lorem odio, pretium ac odio sed, semper pellentesque ipsum. Phasellus pretium consequat magna et commodo. Cras volutpat tempus tortor, sed porta massa faucibus ut. Vestibulum dapibus felis nec leo iaculis elementum. Ut hendrerit eu neque sed tincidunt. Vivamus suscipit neque a odio faucibus euismod. Suspendisse potenti. Aenean justo risus, egestas fringilla felis id, vulputate fermentum quam. Morbi mollis rhoncus viverra. Sed a dapibus ante. Sed ac elit eu diam vehicula aliquam. Vivamus vitae metus risus. Sed lobortis tortor et arcu porttitor faucibus.

Vivamus ultricies, sapien eget fermentum pellentesque, eros tellus bibendum arcu, nec sodales dolor nunc eget arcu. Donec magna lacus, sollicitudin vulputate mattis eu, lobortis vel mi. Sed venenatis ullamcorper lorem non molestie. Donec rhoncus libero at tincidunt imperdiet. Aenean auctor condimentum dui, id dapibus nisi commodo vitae. Fusce pellentesque pretium vulputate. Nullam fermentum tincidunt justo et porttitor. Nunc urna eros, sollicitudin sed mauris id, ullamcorper eleifend mi. Phasellus in massa finibus, eleifend ligula ut, scelerisque quam.

Praesent scelerisque, felis et pellentesque accumsan, felis massa venenatis magna, et efficitur erat ipsum id mi. Morbi nec maximus odio. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus. Sed nec sagittis dui, quis tempor sapien. Mauris finibus dapibus diam eget porttitor. Quisque quam ipsum, iaculis non consectetur a, dignissim iaculis tellus. Pellentesque justo sem, consectetur at nulla vel, convallis rutrum lacus. Nulla malesuada odio turpis, non posuere tellus bibendum nec. Duis facilisis gravida nisl et auctor. Ut ipsum lectus, efficitur nec tortor vel, hendrerit viverra lectus. Nulla egestas et quam sed blandit. Nunc interdum mattis velit tempor feugiat.

Maecenas sollicitudin feugiat rhoncus. Curabitur elementum odio nec lobortis elementum. Curabitur tristique ex nisi, eu dapibus odio suscipit sagittis. Suspendisse nec enim at odio commodo placerat id eget felis. Aenean tincidunt sem tincidunt libero blandit, quis gravida libero dapibus. Etiam posuere quis velit nec gravida. In eget quam finibus, tempus sapien in, pretium magna. Sed eget nibh odio. Aliquam erat volutpat. Vivamus mollis mauris convallis, vestibulum nunc nec, interdum felis. Duis sollicitudin nisi nec metus faucibus scelerisque. In egestas dignissim lacus, id tempus neque pharetra ac.

Mauris ullamcorper metus non nisi commodo, vel consectetur dolor interdum. Etiam pellentesque arcu vel tristique finibus. Sed luctus porta nunc, nec imperdiet nibh congue quis. Aenean pretium justo neque, ac volutpat ipsum blandit volutpat. Vestibulum sed rutrum turpis. Sed euismod gravida euismod. Nunc semper lectus et euismod faucibus. Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. Suspendisse lacinia arcu sed rutrum ullamcorper. Nullam gravida eget sem sed pharetra. Duis nec tincidunt justo. Ut convallis, ante id commodo accumsan, lorem nunc volutpat sem, sed imperdiet dui justo gravida mi. Aliquam facilisis libero sem, id faucibus ipsum semper at.

Aliquam et lacinia odio. Suspendisse eget turpis volutpat, consectetur nisi id, volutpat massa. Quisque porttitor magna nec arcu rutrum, posuere dictum nibh eleifend. Maecenas imperdiet gravida sapien, eget pellentesque orci elementum in. Nulla ac nulla non eros faucibus feugiat. Morbi non turpis ac libero commodo tempor ac vitae sem. Vestibulum sagittis porttitor interdum.

Phasellus aliquam, leo id gravida fermentum, orci leo consectetur lorem, eu fermentum est tortor sed justo. Phasellus hendrerit tincidunt diam, a pretium urna. Nulla commodo nisl eu elit porta imperdiet. Sed eu sapien pharetra, cursus arcu eu, ultrices velit. Donec eleifend a lacus quis ornare. Nulla molestie pellentesque lacus vitae ultricies. Duis tempor sapien ut tortor porta, eu sollicitudin metus tristique. Integer posuere eros est, non ornare lorem blandit nec. Ut venenatis eros nibh, in auctor nulla vulputate ac.

In tristique imperdiet ante, ac accumsan sem feugiat nec. Sed ornare nisi finibus urna semper maximus. Nam tempor orci vel rhoncus condimentum. Nullam aliquam mauris felis, a consequat eros ultricies ut. Vivamus id nulla efficitur, eleifend sem quis, laoreet nisl. Sed maximus risus in eros auctor rhoncus. In posuere iaculis odio a lacinia. Sed eu nisl a lectus ultrices pharetra. Ut id iaculis sapien. Aliquam lacus nulla, semper vitae est non, venenatis ultrices nunc. Nullam lacinia suscipit nunc. Nullam ultricies libero turpis, ac dictum erat euismod at.

Cras in maximus magna, id rhoncus lacus. Phasellus sit amet efficitur mauris. Ut interdum erat odio, non accumsan ante porttitor vel. Cras aliquet arcu quis ex bibendum, ut tristique risus auctor. Donec pretium nunc ut nulla varius, in cursus velit tempor. Morbi rhoncus, leo a eleifend ullamcorper, odio nibh tristique magna, dictum maximus neque leo id mi. Aliquam et risus quis nisl maximus semper. Donec pulvinar suscipit purus, nec congue nisi. Phasellus sapien ex, efficitur non nunc sed, dictum ornare mi. Suspendisse potenti. Nullam hendrerit eleifend facilisis. Vestibulum sollicitudin felis at mauris consequat auctor. Aliquam in commodo lorem, a vehicula massa.

Morbi eleifend eget purus eget blandit. Fusce eu elit quis ex tempus vestibulum. Donec pretium quis ipsum vel aliquet. In rhoncus mattis aliquet. Nulla elementum quam ligula, sit amet tincidunt metus placerat at. Maecenas nec velit urna. Quisque vitae feugiat lacus, eu tristique erat. Suspendisse eleifend orci erat, in bibendum orci pretium sed. Aenean semper, mauris sit amet mollis pulvinar, massa augue cursus sapien, eget mattis quam lacus vitae tellus. Praesent dignissim ante sed facilisis tincidunt. Morbi tempus congue lectus ut facilisis.

Integer hendrerit mauris sit amet sapien consequat, ut consequat urna pretium. Nullam volutpat mi tellus, id bibendum ligula porta a. Nullam ut urna venenatis, commodo nibh nec, accumsan lectus. Curabitur vitae vestibulum lectus. Nullam rutrum, tellus vitae hendrerit vehicula, tellus velit feugiat nisl, at porttitor neque justo mattis quam. Duis interdum mattis metus, ullamcorper pellentesque elit malesuada vitae. Proin sed lorem leo. Phasellus suscipit dictum enim, ut consectetur nunc bibendum at. Aenean placerat nisi vitae risus luctus fringilla. Aenean vehicula porttitor tortor in blandit. Quisque eget tristique mauris. Suspendisse metus ante, pharetra eu lacus laoreet, posuere maximus nisi. Phasellus a mi malesuada, facilisis ante nec, elementum nunc. Vestibulum molestie elementum mi sit amet dignissim. Maecenas bibendum dui a metus gravida ullamcorper.

Maecenas at nibh sagittis, feugiat ligula eu, eleifend massa. Sed malesuada mauris et purus lobortis, eget dictum ex faucibus. Nunc semper, urna ac mollis suscipit, dui odio elementum enim, pharetra facilisis libero lacus sed orci. Nunc a sapien fermentum, fermentum felis eget, sollicitudin massa. Ut eu mauris tempus, iaculis diam id, dapibus lorem. Nullam efficitur elementum tincidunt. Quisque eleifend dolor velit, et volutpat nulla sollicitudin non. Nunc maximus accumsan lobortis. Sed tincidunt leo at blandit varius. Pellentesque non orci eu massa tempor eleifend ut vitae lacus. Ut neque erat, ultrices scelerisque est at, euismod lobortis nunc. Fusce at egestas leo. Nam ultrices ornare ex, ut semper massa.

Nam auctor a urna et viverra. Duis egestas orci in lorem pellentesque, at porttitor dui suscipit. Pellentesque vitae dolor a tortor sagittis dictum. Donec bibendum orci et nisl ultricies sagittis. Phasellus tincidunt sagittis nisi nec molestie. Pellentesque vel ante volutpat, lobortis velit nec, consectetur nisi. Nunc eu risus at purus dapibus fringilla. Sed laoreet elit in ligula tincidunt, id consequat nulla euismod. Donec libero tellus, imperdiet ac ex eget, tempor pellentesque lectus. Morbi tristique, magna id tristique consequat, nunc mauris finibus leo, eget dictum lectus nisi non ipsum. Curabitur vitae erat vehicula dui interdum ornare. Suspendisse elementum faucibus eros.

Duis mi leo, mattis eget vulputate in, dictum ac nunc. Nullam porta rutrum egestas. Cras massa metus, pulvinar at rutrum vel, porttitor vitae libero. Nullam molestie odio sit amet orci scelerisque aliquam. Maecenas rutrum tortor dui, non gravida mauris posuere id. Nullam vitae pretium dolor, ut suscipit libero. Phasellus vehicula ligula sapien, convallis sagittis ante scelerisque id. Quisque semper tincidunt iaculis. Vestibulum elementum, tellus vitae molestie congue, lectus quam aliquam elit, vel efficitur felis velit et enim. Donec enim ligula, porttitor eget augue ac, euismod consequat dui. Fusce consectetur dictum dignissim. Aliquam erat volutpat. Orci varius natoque penatibus et magnis dis parturient montes, nascetur ridiculus mus.

Duis ut ultrices lectus. Vestibulum ante ipsum primis in faucibus orci luctus et ultrices posuere cubilia Curae; Interdum et malesuada fames ac ante ipsum primis in faucibus. In ipsum risus, condimentum quis semper quis, tristique sed augue. Fusce tincidunt quis magna a rutrum. Fusce congue enim libero, at sodales lorem iaculis a. Sed elementum nisi lorem, in condimentum ex euismod id.

Sed elit dui, tempus eget quam in, elementum tristique sapien. Ut ex magna, consequat sit amet metus id, feugiat sodales augue. Praesent a elit sem. Nullam porta pellentesque sollicitudin. Nulla facilisis non lectus ut ornare. Suspendisse vel facilisis est, vitae rhoncus dui. Vivamus sed facilisis nisi, in egestas felis. Etiam sed quam mi. Pellentesque hendrerit lacus elit, quis ornare nibh fringilla quis.

Fusce ornare, erat vel pellentesque consequat, mi nisl iaculis ante, eget feugiat enim ex vitae purus. Sed imperdiet, felis sit amet gravida aliquet, tellus est gravida ipsum, vel ultrices nibh ante sit amet sem. Nulla blandit lobortis urna in semper. Morbi ut vulputate justo. In sed justo at lacus tincidunt congue sodales a sem. Maecenas id sem tincidunt, laoreet enim vel, gravida nulla. Vivamus at congue sem, ac tempor nibh. In eros odio, accumsan in mi ut, dapibus ornare nulla.

Aliquam erat volutpat. Cras placerat porttitor enim nec ullamcorper. Integer gravida vehicula orci, vel egestas eros mollis eu. Nam erat est, vehicula et risus sed, posuere imperdiet ante. Donec ultrices imperdiet urna, non gravida metus rutrum non. Proin in rhoncus tellus, ac tristique lorem. Sed risus ex, maximus non tincidunt vel, pharetra ut quam. Sed fringilla massa sem, vel mattis arcu molestie vel. Nullam sodales erat sit amet lacus finibus semper. Curabitur a neque faucibus, volutpat felis eget, tincidunt dui. Duis nibh purus, blandit a elementum id, auctor ac purus. Proin sodales nisl at leo commodo sollicitudin. Curabitur posuere urna scelerisque fringilla vulputate. Integer quis euismod lectus, ut tincidunt diam. Pellentesque id libero in magna ullamcorper semper.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Scram


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wtf Latin edition


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> This is basically my plan since I plan to drive them for so long. I'm not anti-used cars tho, idk. I just don't plan on car shopping for another ~8 years


I drove my 1998 Toyota Sienna to 350,000 miles (might have even been 375k, this was a few years ago). Finally had to junk it. Now, I have a 2001 Sienna with 145,000 miles so hopefully I'm good for the next decade!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/11/the-end-of-silence/598366/


----------



## Orchid PE

The Sound of Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Why you gotta post that filler text, @Chattaneer?  y u do this?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Why you gotta post that filler text, @Chattaneer?  y u do this?


Just to shake things up a bit.


----------



## Orchid PE

Hello spam, my old friend
I've come to spam with you again
Because a spam softly creeping
Left its spam while I was sleeping
And the spam that was planted in my brain
Still remains
Within the sound of spam

In restless dreams I spam alone
Narrow streets of spam
'Neath the halo of a street spam
I turned my spam to the cold and damp
When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon spam
That split the night
And touched the sound of spam

And in the naked light I saw
Ten thousand spam, maybe more
Spam talking without speaking
Spam hearing without listening
Spam writing songs that voices never share
No one dared
Disturb the sound of spam

"Fools" said I, "You do not know
Spam like a cancer grows
Hear my words that I might spam you
Take my arms that I might spam you"
But my spam like silent raindrops fell
And echoed in the wells of spam

And the people bowed and prayed
To the spam god they made
And the spam flashed out its warning
In the spam that it was forming

And the spam said, "The spam of the prophets
Are written on the subway walls
And tenement halls"
And whispered in the sounds of spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Hello spam, my old friend
> I've come to spam with you again
> Because a spam softly creeping
> Left its spam while I was sleeping
> And the spam that was planted in my brain
> Still remains
> Within the sound of spam
> 
> In restless dreams I spam alone
> Narrow streets of spam
> 'Neath the halo of a street spam
> I turned my spam to the cold and damp
> When my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon spam
> That split the night
> And touched the sound of spam
> 
> And in the naked light I saw
> Ten thousand spam, maybe more
> Spam talking without speaking
> Spam hearing without listening
> Spam writing songs that voices never share
> No one dared
> Disturb the sound of spam
> 
> "Fools" said I, "You do not know
> Spam like a cancer grows
> Hear my words that I might spam you
> Take my arms that I might spam you"
> But my spam like silent raindrops fell
> And echoed in the wells of spam
> 
> And the people bowed and prayed
> To the spam god they made
> And the spam flashed out its warning
> In the spam that it was forming
> 
> And the spam said, "The spam of the prophets
> Are written on the subway walls
> And tenement halls"
> And whispered in the sounds of spam


A masterpiece if I've ever heard one.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/11/the-end-of-silence/598366/


This was a really interesting piece.  I'm still reading it, but it is a reallly good read.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This was a really interesting piece.  I'm still reading it, but it is a reallly good read.


It is! And long so I broke up my reading it (I hate staring at screens for a super long time - I'm screwed when my drawing marks have to go digital)


----------



## Orchid PE

14 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

15 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

16 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

17 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

18 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

19 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

20 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

21 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

22 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

23 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

24 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

25 Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

1 - Top


----------



## Orchid PE

Lunch with a side of spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

All the adulting today. I'm now reviewing my health benefits. jfc I miss being a kid


----------



## Master slacker

fghjfutykj6rukr


----------



## Orchid PE

Master slacker said:


> fghjfutykj6rukr


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## txjennah PE

Eating chili spam


----------



## leggo PE

Catching up on spam and helping a coworker with a deadline...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just got back from lunch SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Seeing the spelling "appendicies" in a report - no.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

What do yall use to keep track of your passwords?


----------



## phillstill




----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Double post!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

my being hurts


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Doritos locos spam!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Old Spam and the Sea


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A Spam Darkly


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je suis fatigue


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam of Pi


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The catcher in the spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Percy Jackson and the lightning spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

the rocky horror spam show


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Hotel spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The spam academy


----------



## MadamPirate PE

the spam linings playbook


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam Tollbooth


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam cursed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Summer spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam front


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Death spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam Coat


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

spam mittens?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

movie titles? or spam clothing?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The voyage of the dawn spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> movie titles? or spam clothing?


a little bit of everything? I had movies, books, graphic novels...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

To Kill a Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> je voudrais dormir


Moi, aussi! Malheureusement, il y a beaucoup choses à faire ici au travail. Au moins, il y a du SPAM!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Great Spamsby


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Hunger Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam of the Flies


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam of a Geisha


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The girl with the spam tattoo


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wuthering Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

A Thousand Splendid Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ender's Spam

top!


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ender's Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Devil wears Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> je voudrais dormir


+1 for correct usage of the conditional mood!


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Grapes of Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

World War Spam: An Oral History


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Kitty goes to Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Kitty and the Midnight Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam After Dark


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Secret of the Old Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Hidden Spamcase


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Bungalow Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery at Lilac Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM 'em If You've Got'em!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Secret at Spam Ranch


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate Just now seeing your interests...are you working on any knitting projects? And what murder podcasts do you enjoy?

I only listen to Casefiles. And I'm currently knitting this scarf because I'm still very much a beginner with knitting.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Sign of the Twisted Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Was there anything good at the end of page 221? My phone/browser literally could not get past @phillstill's emoji post.  :mellow:


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Top Post Count Update
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 62
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 29
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> P-E
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 17
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 13
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 1


The more you spam, the more likely you are to pass... Just sayin'.

Also, I drive a used Subaru myself! But I got it after the person traded it in for a VW Golf (??) off a 2-year, low-mileage lease. It had less than 30k miles on it when I got it.

It's 7.5 years later and is happy right around 75k (I don't drive much). This car's gonna last me forever!


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Moi, aussi! Malheureusement, il y a beaucoup choses à faire ici au travail. Au moins, il y a du SPAM!


your french is far advanced from mine LOL. I had to use Google to translate. Mine was rusty french from middle school lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> The more you spam, the more likely you are to pass... Just sayin'.
> 
> Also, I drive a used Subaru myself! But I got it after the person traded it in for a VW Golf (??) off a 2-year, low-mileage lease. It had less than 30k miles on it when I got it.
> 
> It's 7.5 years later and is happy right around 75k (I don't drive much). This car's gonna last me forever!


My 2014 Subie is sitting at 83k. I bought it with 38miles on it lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate Just now seeing your interests...are you working on any knitting projects? And what murder podcasts do you enjoy?
> 
> I only listen to Casefiles. And I'm currently knitting this scarf because I'm still very much a beginner with knitting.


Are you familiar with Ravelry? I'm TnyPirate over there, you can stalk my projects if you'd like.  This hat is what I'm currently working on. And I do My Favorite Murder, Criminal (which isn't all murder, but very good), Serial, True Crime Garage, Real Crime Profile, Martinis and Murder...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> This car's gonna last me forever!


LadySquare has a 2004 Forester, I think she likes it more than she likes me fasho! It was a lifesaver in snowy upstate New York, unstoppable with snow tires, too.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> My 2014 Subie is sitting at 83k. I bought it with 38miles on it lol


If I were to trade in and get a new Subie, I'd get the Crosstrek! But really, there's no reason to get a new car whatsoever.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

You know when your sick, and nothing tastes good....yeah, that.


----------



## leggo PE

I have a 2010 Impreza right now. It's a cute little beast.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I got it after the person traded it in for a VW Golf (??)


This was not a smart move, no offense to the seller. You made out like a bandit!


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> You know when your sick, and nothing tastes good....yeah, that.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you feel better asap!


----------



## Orchid PE

phillstill said:


> Spam






Chattaneer said:


> Double post!






LyceeFruit said:


>






MadamPirate said:


> spam






LyceeFruit said:


> my being hurts






MadamPirate said:


> Doritos locos spam!






MadamPirate said:


> The Old Spam and the Sea






MadamPirate said:


> A Spam Darkly






LyceeFruit said:


> je suis fatigue






MadamPirate said:


> Spam of Pi






MadamPirate said:


> The catcher in the spam






LyceeFruit said:


> je voudrais dormir






MadamPirate said:


> Percy Jackson and the lightning spam






MadamPirate said:


> the rocky horror spam show


@Will.I.Am


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Before buckling down to study for the PE, I was trying to re-learn Spanish using Duolingo (I took Spanish is middle school). But I was torn between French &amp; Spanish (I took French in middle school and into HS). 

idk how I feel about Duolingo since I legit kept going through the same sentences over and over and over. I get that repetition helps seal it into your head. But it got old real fast since they were simple sentences: yo vivo aqui (idk how to do accents on my computer, sorry)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I have a 2010 Impreza right now. It's a cute little beast.


Does it have a name? Ours is "Gump" (Forester Gump).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> If I were to trade in and get a new Subie, I'd get the Crosstrek! But really, there's no reason to get a new car whatsoever.


It doesn't have a lot of pep and that makes me sad


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> You know when your sick, and nothing tastes good....yeah, that.


Boo...may I suggest...Bourbon? Hope you feel better!


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheb has a 2014 Volkswagen Jetta SE (with turbo and PZEV option). Bought it used with 33k miles on it. Couldn’t be happier with it.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> @Will.I.Am


Thanks. I appreciate it.  lusone:


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> You know when your sick, and nothing tastes good....yeah, that.


Blackberry brandy is very medicinal.  Just make sure you get the one with the drunken Polack on the front (I'm not kidding).


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Thanks. I appreciate it.  lusone:


No problem. I don't mind putting in a little leg work here and there.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Are you familiar with Ravelry? I'm TnyPirate over there, you can stalk my projects if you'd like.  This hat is what I'm currently working on. And I do My Favorite Murder, Criminal (which isn't all murder, but very good), Serial, True Crime Garage, Real Crime Profile, Martinis and Murder...


Aw, you don't listen to Small Town Murder?  One of my favorite murder podcasts since it's two comedians making fun throughout (except the people who were murdered, because they're assholes, not scumbags).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Aw, you don't listen to Small Town Murder?  One of my favorite murder podcasts since it's two comedians making fun throughout (except the people who were murdered, because they're assholes, not scumbags).


Nope, but adding it now! I'm a total podcast junkie. Murder podcasts aren't the only ones I listen to.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Are you familiar with Ravelry? I'm TnyPirate over there, you can stalk my projects if you'd like.  This hat is what I'm currently working on. And I do My Favorite Murder, Criminal (which isn't all murder, but very good), Serial, True Crime Garage, Real Crime Profile, Martinis and Murder...


Yes! I will check out your projects! I'm thecozybird on Ravelry, but I'm not very good about updating it with my projects.


----------



## Orchid PE

Joe Rogan Experience podcast FTW.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im awful about listening to podcasts


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yes! I will check out your projects! I'm thecozybird on Ravelry, but I'm not very good about updating it with my projects.


I like the organization. My stash is out of date by about 6 months, though. I really need to add all the stuff I've bought recently.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Before buckling down to study for the PE, I was trying to re-learn Spanish using Duolingo (I took Spanish is middle school). But I was torn between French &amp; Spanish (I took French in middle school and into HS).
> 
> idk how I feel about Duolingo since I legit kept going through the same sentences over and over and over. I get that repetition helps seal it into your head. But it got old real fast since they were simple sentences: yo vivo aqui (idk how to do accents on my computer, sorry)


As a multi-language learner, I'm not really in favor of most apps and programs (I've literally used almost all of them) for learning a language for "real". Nothing, and I mean nothing, beats a real pen-and-paper class at community college, or moving abroad, or dating someone who is bilingual (native proficiency). It's like the PE, nothing takes the place of time spent with pen and paper.

I do have some hacks though. For example, even with no formal grammar lessons, you can get yourself 50-60% of your intelligibility from just memorizing vocabulary (please remember to also memorize the gender) in almost any language. Still takes time, but that's time you can steal throughout the day.


----------



## JayKay PE

I listen to them a lot when I drive.  But now that my commute is only 10-minutes...I do not listen to podcasts as much.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Blackberry brandy is very medicinal.  Just make sure you get the one with the drunken Polack on the front (I'm not kidding).


I vote to send @JayKay PE as ambassador to Ukraine.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a multi-language learner, I not really in favor of most apps and programs (I've literally used almost all of them) for learning a language for "real". Nothing, and I mean nothing, beats a real pen-and-paper class at community college, or moving abroad, or dating someone who is bilingual (native proficiency). It's like the PE, nothing takes the place of time spent with pen and paper.
> 
> I do have some hacks though. For example, even with no formal grammar lessons, you can get yourself 50-60% of your intelligibility from just memorizing vocabulary (please remember to also memorize the gender) in almost any language. Still takes time, but that's time you can steal throughout the day.


Buying easy-readers in other languages helps, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Buying easy-readers in other languages helps, too.


Also, the "slow news" podcasts are great.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I listen to them a lot when I drive.  But now that my commute is only 10-minutes...I do not listen to podcasts as much.


I go through phases at work, it depends on what I'm working on.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I wear the EarPeace earplugs pretty much all day, every day. I'm crazy/neurotic protective of my hearing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a multi-language learner, I'm not really in favor of most apps and programs (I've literally used almost all of them) for learning a language for "real". Nothing, and I mean nothing, beats a real pen-and-paper class at community college, or moving abroad, or dating someone who is bilingual (native proficiency). It's like the PE, nothing takes the place of time spent with pen and paper.
> 
> I do have some hacks though. For example, even with no formal grammar lessons, you can get yourself 50-60% of your intelligibility from just memorizing vocabulary (please remember to also memorize the gender) in almost any language. Still takes time, but that's time you can steal throughout the day.


I know! Now that the test is over, I'm waiting for the next semester to begin at this language school. 

I did just look at the local community college - only French is offered outside of my work hours unless I want to do it online


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And remember to wear sunscreen people! Minimum SPF 15, recommend SPF 30!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a multi-language learner, I not really in favor of most apps and programs (I've literally used almost all of them) for learning a language for "real". Nothing, and I mean nothing, beats a real pen-and-paper class at community college, or moving abroad, or dating someone who is bilingual (native proficiency). It's like the PE, nothing takes the place of time spent with pen and paper.
> 
> I do have some hacks though. For example, even with no formal grammar lessons, you can get yourself 50-60% of your intelligibility from just memorizing vocabulary (please remember to also memorize the gender) in almost any language. Still takes time, but that's time you can steal throughout the day.


As someone who is guiltily trying to learn the language of her country of origin at 35...I totally agree.  Nothing beats immersion if you have the privilege of doing so! Just being in Italy for 2 weeks helped me way more than doing Rosetta Stone for 3 months.  

What languages do you speak? That's so cool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> only French is offered


Do it! I used to live in France but I'm forgetting a lot of it, we can practice!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And there’s the sirens, weekly test...that’s really annoying with a headache. I’m usually not here during lunch on Wednesday’s.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Do it! I used to live in France but I'm forgetting a lot of it, we can practice!


It's tempting to do French since I'm in Maine so we have a lot of French-Canadians who come through (Yes I know Quebecois is different than French French )


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This was not a smart move, no offense to the seller. You made out like a bandit!


I 100% agree. Especially because I bought this car when I lived in VT (and needed a car with AWD and winter tires), where low-mileage Subaru's are basically unicorns. I have noooo idea why she traded it in for a Golf. But yep, my gain!



squaretaper PE said:


> Does it have a name? Ours is "Gump" (Forester Gump).


Yes, Francisco! Not because he ultimately ended up in SF, but because my original license plate had the letter FRN in it and I didn't want to go with Fern.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Chattaneer what was the block of Latin about btw


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Blackberry brandy is very medicinal.  Just make sure you get the one with the drunken Polack on the front (I'm not kidding).


I'm pretty certain you have mentioned this here before. I will need to try it the next time I'm under the weather.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @Chattaneer what was the block of Latin about btw


It's just a Lorem Ipsum passage.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@squaretaper PE, @LyceeFruit, voudriez-vous faire le SPAM en francais?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's just a Lorem Ipsum passage.


My 2 best friends in HS would speak in Latin a lot. They were in AP Latin which was translating Virgil


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @squaretaper PE, @LyceeFruit, voudriez-vous faire le SPAM en francais?


oui? je parle francais un petite peu (no Google there!)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

FROMAGE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CHAT


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

chapeau!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> I currently don't have any plans. When are you coming to Prov.?


That could be possible.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

too lazy to gender the hats, cats, and cheese!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> oui? je parle francais un petite peu (no Google there!)


Ah, tres bien fait!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Can you get liquor delivered?


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2019/11/the-end-of-silence/598366/






JayKay PE said:


> This was a really interesting piece.  I'm still reading it, but it is a reallly good read.


Agreed! I'm still in the process of reading it too, but find it very interesting.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SAC A DOS


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

CANARD


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I wonder if I’d get fired for getting it delivered at work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> her country of origin at 35


I hear ya, I learned "kitchen" Cantonese at home (couldn't discuss advanced topics like science or politics, just food and pleasantries) but it wasn't until I took Cantonese 1 and 2 at the community college as an adult that I really learned how to express myself (still learning though, Chinese is flippin' hard!).

That's sooo cool you at least have a foundation in Italian. LadySquare is annoyed with her mom and grandmother who didn't teach her. We'll probably take Italian 1 in the Fall semester next year.

I speak Cantonese and French (I no longer say I'm fluent, but I WAS fluent up to 2009 when I lived there), speak passable German (took up to intermediate German at community college), can read/pronounce Croatian, Russian, and Greek, can read Persian (but I don't know what I'm reading, basically just mouthing the alphabet). If I'm being honest, I'm mostly just faking it all as a party trick, but I'm a pretty good parrot.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

VOITURE

Modifie: le haut!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I vote to send @JayKay PE as ambassador to Ukraine.


Since I am Ukrainian, a little bit, it is not a bad position for me to be in.

Also, I def want to learn French.  The university near me offers online classes, and I want to ask them if I can take it without being a student/matriculating, since I don't want another degree?  I just want to attempt to learn French.  I've always wanted to learn another language and I think I might as well do it now rather than later and regret it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's tempting to do French since I'm in Maine so we have a lot of French-Canadians who come through (Yes I know Quebecois is different than French French )


Lol, they (the Canadians) sound like they're still in the 17th century fasho!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Since I am Ukrainian, a little bit, it is not a bad position for me to be in.
> 
> Also, I def want to learn French.  The university near me offers online classes, and I want to ask them if I can take it without being a student/matriculating, since I don't want another degree?  I just want to attempt to learn French.  I've always wanted to learn another language and I think I might as well do it now rather than later and regret it.


Find yourself a nice French boy toy...in Indiana? :rotflmao:


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm pretty certain you have mentioned this here before. I will need to try it the next time I'm under the weather.


My mom actually had it prescribed to her by one of her doctors, and it did work!  I think she took a tablespoon every once in a while because she had bronchitis/was coughing a lot.  Just make sure you get the cheap stuff with the drunk Polack!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Find yourself a nice French boy toy...in Indiana? :rotflmao:


This sounds like the start of a horrible romantic comedy.  And I end up in a vat of molasses.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I hear ya, I learned "kitchen" Cantonese at home (couldn't discuss advanced topics like science or politics, just food and pleasantries) but it wasn't until I took Cantonese 1 and 2 at the community college as an adult that I really learned how to express myself (still learning though, Chinese is flippin' hard!).
> 
> That's sooo cool you at least have a foundation in Italian. LadySquare is annoyed with her mom and grandmother who didn't teach her. We'll probably take Italian 1 in the Fall semester next year.
> 
> I speak Cantonese and French (I no longer say I'm fluent, but I WAS fluent up to 2009 when I lived there), speak passable German (took up to intermediate German at community college), can read/pronounce Croatian, Russian, and Greek, can read Persian (but I don't know what I'm reading, basically just mouthing the alphabet). If I'm being honest, I'm mostly just faking it all as a party trick, but *I'm a pretty good parrot.*


I know this is way advance planning, but you should definitely be a parrot for Halloween next year.


----------



## leggo PE

Failing at posting.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This sounds like the start of a horrible romantic comedy.  And I end up in a vat of molasses.


That'd make a good sitcom


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Failing at posting.


c'est la vie!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I know this is way advance planning, but you should definitely be a parrot for Halloween next year.


Yes, and my line will be: Donde está el SPAM?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, Cajun French is definitely not the same as Parisian French. Heck, not even Cajun’s speak the same dialect, depending on how much Native American is in there too.


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper PE DUUUUUUUDE.  Whaaaaaaat?  How did you learn all those language/start getting involved with that?  I mean, I'm thinking of learning Italian since Polish and Russian are kinda difficult to find classes for, but French has always been the language I love.  I mean, what, that just blows my mind that you have all that language knowledge!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Would it be bad if I drank an entire bottle of blackberry brandy? I mean, I’m already sick, how much sicker could it make me?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

French protip: *DO NOT* say the French word for a female cat *in *French. A boy cat is "un chat" and a kitten is "chaton" and a kitty cat is "minou" but *DO NOT, DO NOT* say (and I don't even want to type this on the interwebz) "la ch*tte" (the asterisk is an "a"). It's equivalent to "p*ssy" or "c*nt". You've been warned.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, Cajun French is definitely not the same as Parisian French. Heck, not even Cajun’s speak the same dialect, depending on how much Native American is in there too.


It's more Acadian, and it's incomprehensible. Gumbo is good though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

To register for a class as a non-degree seeking student, I have to print out a form, fill it out, and then drop it off in person, fax it, or email it... Maine is quaint sometimes lol


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I hear ya, I learned "kitchen" Cantonese at home (couldn't discuss advanced topics like science or politics, just food and pleasantries) but it wasn't until I took Cantonese 1 and 2 at the community college as an adult that I really learned how to express myself (still learning though, Chinese is flippin' hard!).
> 
> That's sooo cool you at least have a foundation in Italian. LadySquare is annoyed with her mom and grandmother who didn't teach her. We'll probably take Italian 1 in the Fall semester next year.
> 
> I speak Cantonese and French (I no longer say I'm fluent, but I WAS fluent up to 2009 when I lived there), speak passable German (took up to intermediate German at community college), can read/pronounce Croatian, Russian, and Greek, can read Persian (but I don't know what I'm reading, basically just mouthing the alphabet). If I'm being honest, I'm mostly just faking it all as a party trick, but I'm a pretty good parrot.


Dang! That's so badass!  Chinese looks really, really hard.  

I feel LadySquare's pain.  My grandmother is French but never wanted to teach me when I asked her.  I hope you all enjoy taking Italian in the fall, it's such a beautiful language    There are several channels I follow on Youtube for immersion, and they speak somewhat slowly...I can understand it pretty well when it's my mom speaking it or if someone is speaking it slowly.  But at normal Italian pace, forget it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper PE DUUUUUUUDE.  Whaaaaaaat?  How did you learn all those language/start getting involved with that?  I mean, I'm thinking of learning Italian since Polish and Russian are kinda difficult to find classes for, but French has always been the language I love.  I mean, what, that just blows my mind that you have all that language knowledge!


It's just a party trick, but it's mostly a hobby and I spend a* lot* of time studying instead of, I dunno, watching TV or going out (generally).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> French protip: *DO NOT* say the French word for a female cat *in *French. A boy cat is "un chat" and a kitten is "chaton" and a kitty cat is "minnou" but *DO NOT, DO NOT* say (and I don't even want to type this on the interwebz) "la ch*tte" (the asterisk is an "a"). It's equivalent to "p*ssy" or "c*nt". You've been warned.


Yeah, and the feminine version of dog (la ch**nne as opposed to le chien) means... Well, female dog...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh, one qualifier though @JayKay PE: I double majored in English AND French for my BA degree (long before I became an engineer). So, that explains how I picked up French, plus I lived there since I couldn't find a job here at the time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I got distrated and looked at the local college as well.

They have a "Lifelong Learners Institute" for folks 50+. There is a course on how to sell on Etsy and writing an ethical will


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Would it be bad if I drank an entire bottle of blackberry brandy? I mean, I’m already sick, how much sicker could it make me?


I mean, you'll pass out, so you'll prob feel fine/feel no pain?  Go for it.  Just get the cheap stuff.

@squaretaper PE, it's weird because I'm really good at accents/was taken as fluent in French because I knew how to say Bonjour correctly (which I didn't know was a thing)?  And I def know about the bad words in French.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I got distrated and looked at the local college as well.
> 
> They have a "Lifelong Learners Institute" for folks 50+. There is a course on how to sell on Etsy and writing an ethical will


What if I want to write an unethical will?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> What if I want to write an unethical will?


you'll have to look elsewhere for that class


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Oh, one qualifier though @JayKay PE: I double majored in English AND French for my BA degree (long before I became an engineer). So, that explains how I picked up French, plus I lived there since I couldn't find a job here at the time.


So you cheated (ha ha ha).  I get it.  I majored in engineering but had minors in chemistry and studio art (metal sculpture), but my roommates were both Russian majors and would usually talk to each other when I walked in.  I just think it's really interesting to say something in a different language, which sounds so weird, but have it actually mean something!  AND YOU LIVED IN FRANCE WHICH IS SO COOL.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> What if I want to write an unethical will?


This is the question of the week! I'm literally LOL'ing!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you'll have to look elsewhere for that class


I feel like this is a challenge I shouldn't accept.  But I will.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> AND YOU LIVED IN FRANCE WHICH IS SO COOL.


I went in not liking wine. I left liking wine. :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you'll have to look elsewhere for that class


Alternately, @JayKay PE could take the ethical will class, then do the exact opposite of what they teach.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> So you cheated (ha ha ha).  I get it.  I majored in engineering but had minors in chemistry and studio art (metal sculpture), but my roommates were both Russian majors and would usually talk to each other when I walked in.  I just think it's really interesting to say something in a different language, which sounds so weird, but have it actually mean something!  AND YOU LIVED IN FRANCE WHICH IS SO COOL.


Holy crap, how did you find the time to pick up 2 minors? Sheesh!

Also, I think Russian sounds super cool. Like, when spoken at an appropriate pace and clarity, it's so "smart" sounding. There's a reason the Soyuz rocket is still in use, crazy Russian engineers...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> To register for a class as a non-degree seeking student, I have to print out a form, fill it out, and then drop it off in person, fax it, or email it... Maine is quaint sometimes lol


My cousin just moved to Portland! I super want to visit. Maybe next year (only at the new gig for 6 months, no vacay yet...).


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Holy crap, how did you find the time to pick up 2 minors? Sheesh!
> 
> Also, I think Russian sounds super cool. Like, when spoken at an appropriate pace and clarity, it's so "smart" sounding. There's a reason the Soyuz rocket is still in use, crazy Russian engineers...


I missed a class for the engineering major, so I had to stay another year.  I crammed in another 30-credits for my hubris.  I was one class off for having a double major in chemistry (organic chemistry-lab specialized) and I didn't want to stay another semester for one more class.  I also worked part-time around 36-hours a week at the bank.  I have no idea how I did this.

And the girls sounded amazing.  Supposedly a big thing is Russian is that reading isn't big/or it is only really big in the main cities, but once you leave there is a lot of illiteracy which is why the language skills are a huge thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> My grandmother is French


Wait, you're Italian AND French? Or, your ancestry is French but you happened to be born in Italy? Whose team are you on??? :rotflmao:

You haz EU passport?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My cousin just moved to Portland! I super want to visit. Maybe next year (only at the new gig for 6 months, no vacay yet...).


It's really expensive. And it's an interesting dynamic here: greater Portland vs the rest of Maine. Our last governor HATED southern Maine


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMtastic!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Liberté, égalité, SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> It's really expensive. And it's an interesting dynamic here: greater Portland vs the rest of Maine. Our last governor HATED southern Maine


I was trying to convince my husband to buy a summer home in Maine but he’s not interested. 
 

I went to a great lobster place in Two Lights right on the coast. The people were really nice in Maine and in Vermont.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Vive le SPAM!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I was trying to convince my husband to buy a summer home in Maine but he’s not interested.
> 
> 
> I went to a great lobster place in Two Lights right on the coast. The people were really nice in Maine and in Vermont.


Property in greater Portland is ridiculous, way north Maine it's much better but theres like no services


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  So I'm thinking either Spanish or French.  Which do you think would be best to attempt first?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's tempting to do French since I'm in Maine so we have a lot of French-Canadians who come through (Yes I know Quebecois is different than French French )


Isn't it more French than France's French?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wait, you're Italian AND French? Or, your ancestry is French but you happened to be born in Italy? Whose team are you on??? :rotflmao:
> 
> You haz EU passport?


I'm a dual Italian/US citizen with a US passport.  My mom is Italian and my dad is French/moved here to the states when he was a kid.  Definitely team Italy, I was raised with that culture and while I love the French language, food, etc, I don't really feel a connection to it like I do with my Italian roots    Probably because my French grandma was so grumpy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> how to do accents on my computer


For Spanish (I'm teaching myself, no time for a real class), hold down ALT and for the numbers (on the number pad, not the top row) type in:

160 for á

130 for é

161 for í

162 for ó

163 for ú

164 for ñ

173 for ¡

168 for ¿

When you release the ALT key, the character you want will appear! Et voilà!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  So I'm thinking either Spanish or French.  Which do you think would be best to attempt first?


SPANISH! I'm learning Spanish now. I got the real Pearson textbook from the community college, but I'm just following the lessons and exercises on my own.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  So I'm thinking either Spanish or French.  Which do you think would be best to attempt first?


I learned Spanish first and then switched to French


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a dual Italian/US citizen with a US passport


Coooool! You're the EB international woman of mystery!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  So I'm thinking either Spanish or French.  Which do you think would be best to attempt first?


I learned Spanish first and then switched to French


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I learned Spanish first and then switched to French


As a Californian, I honestly have no need for French and I only studied it to meet girls (just keepin' in real, although that is where I met LadySquare and it's been 13 years together). I super want to learn Spanish fasho.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Isn't it more French than France's French?


That strongly depends on your definition of "French".


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Property in greater Portland is ridiculous, way north Maine it's much better but theres like no services


What do people do for work in rural Maine? (Sorry, I'm a dumb Californian).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That strongly depends on your definition of "French".


That's "Freedom Fries" to you, mister.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Spanish first.  This will be interesting because in high school I learned Latin and Ancient Greek, which haven't helped me at all. 

I'm going to email the school and see what they have.  I know semester has started, but it seems like they have online classes, which would prob work best for me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, I def want to learn French.  The university near me offers online classes, and I want to ask them if I can take it without being a student/matriculating, since I don't want another degree?


Community colleges are usually pretty easy going about people just taking "continuous learning" classes for personal growth. You can audit them to avoid any GPA and transcript issues.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I learned Spanish first and then switched to French


I learned French first, and now my wife is helping me learn Spanish. They're both very similar. My interpretation is this: Spanish is definitely more applicable throughout most of the US, and French has a lot of silent (-ish) letters.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a Californian, I honestly have no need for French and I only studied it to meet girls (just keepin' in real, although that is where I met LadySquare and it's been 13 years together). I super want to learn Spanish fasho.


My grandmother wanted me to learn French (because northern New England, I assume) and as a 5th grader, I was a contrarian and wanted to learn Spanish instead. Surprise! The tutor was Spanish not French LOL. And then took French in middle school since I had to pick a language and my options where French, Spanish, or Latin.

Spanish is wicked helpful to know but you can *kinda* get the gist of whats being said if you know French


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> That's "Freedom Fries" to you, mister.


'Murica!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

It would be fun to have an EB Language Learning Club!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What do people do for work in rural Maine? (Sorry, I'm a dumb Californian).


It's a valid question tbh.

Maine Guides (hunting, fishing, kayaking, etc). The older generation is out of work since the mills closed down and that's all they knew how to do. Some folks live up and there and work from home (Boyfriend has a friend who makes a Boston salary in Forks ME). Drive down to Bangor or Augusta or Portland for work. Retail.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Community colleges are usually pretty easy going about people just taking "continuous learning" classes for personal growth. You can audit them to avoid any GPA and transcript issues.


Also CC are way cheaper.

The French class at the CC here: &lt;400$. French at the college: 1000$.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> What if I want to write an unethical will?


You have to learn that one at the "School of Hardnocks" located "On the streets"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I learned French first, and now my wife is helping me learn Spanish. They're both very similar. My interpretation is this: Spanish is definitely more applicable throughout most of the US, and French has a lot of silent (-ish) letters.


Dude imagine trying to learn English as an adult. I don't think I could do it. English is super weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> French, Spanish, or Latin.


Nah, stick with the roots and learn Latin and drop some major attitude at your next project meeting. That would be badass.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> It would be fun to have an EB Language Learning Club!


Start a new thread where we can share tips/classes/books!


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sextuple post!

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

so close.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yes, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dude imagine trying to learn English as an adult. I don't think I could do it. English is super weird.


This is my favorite quote describing the English language:

"English doesn't borrow grammar from other languages. English follows other languages down dark alleys and rifles through their pockets for loose grammar."

I don't know who said it first.


----------



## Orchid PE

I speak French about as well as Joey. Je te flouppe Fli.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> "English doesn't borrow grammar from other languages. English follows other languages down dark alleys and rifles through their pockets for loose grammar."


Yoink!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, I think Russian sounds super cool. Like, when spoken at an appropriate pace and clarity, it's so "smart" sounding. There's a reason the Soyuz rocket is still in use, crazy Russian engineers...


I assure you that it has nothing to do with how anglophones perceive the Russian language. It's finding a design that (mostly) works and sticking with it. _If it aint broke don't fix it._


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I assure you that it has nothing to do with how anglophones perceive the Russian language. It's finding a design that (mostly) works and sticking with it. _If it aint broke don't fix it._


100% agree. I think it's also zany the Soyuz still runs on kerosene. I mean...that's just SO Russian (I say this with actual admiration).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


me, probably to the annoyance of my drafter


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


I try to occasionally. Nothing work related, but personal stuff. I also spent some time learning Spencerian script. I suck at it, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  So I'm thinking either Spanish or French.  Which do you think would be best to attempt first?


German.

Then Spanish.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> German.
> 
> Then Spanish.


@leggo PE is our resident German expert.


----------



## Orchid PE

Der Apfel:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Der Hummer!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Der Apfel:


I spent a good while going through Duo Lingo and reading a few books on learning German. I even had and used the old book my grandfather used when he was younger. This is literally the only thing I remember.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What do people do for work in rural Maine? (Sorry, I'm a dumb Californian).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

who posted something about an early score release program? people on reddit think it's real. lol

trolltrolltrolltrollspam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

j'aime dormir


----------



## Orchid PE

... I should probably actually learn German one day since my family is German.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I spent a good while going through Duo Lingo and reading a few books on learning German. I even had and used the old book my grandfather used when he was younger. This is literally the only thing I remember.


It's one of the few signs I remember from learning ASL in 1st grade: apple &amp; toilet lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


I do. I still write checks and I always write in cursive on a check. 

I normally write in architectural lettering style for everything else though...except on the exam. My handwriting was atrocious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> who posted something about an early score release program? people on reddit think it's real. lol
> 
> trolltrolltrolltrollspam


Some people just want to see the world burn.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> who posted something about an early score release program? people on reddit think it's real. lol
> 
> trolltrolltrolltrollspam


link? or subthread? or whatever,  I don't have a reddit account (or much clue about how it works lol)


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's one of the few signs I remember from learning ASL in 1st grade: apple &amp; toilet lol


I took ASL in HS and remember some of it. Let me recite some for you.............. how was that? We're also teaching my 13 m.o. ASL, started a few months ago. They can learn sign language quicker than learning how to speak.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> except on the exam. My handwriting was atrocious.


Same, mine was a caffeinated chicken scratch non-dominant hand scribble fasho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


Just for my sig


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> link? or subthread? or whatever,  I don't have a reddit account (or much clue about how it works lol)



I laughed. I cried. I upvoted.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


My brother does! I definitely don't.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just for my sig


Is your sig "@RBHeadge PE, NucE"? If not, it should be.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does anyone routinely write in cursive any more? Or, am I the only one? I'm surrounded by architects so their writing is block, and YUUUGE.


Yes.  I write in cursive all the time.  Catholic school and a mother/father who only write in script, and I've just gotten used to it.

I do write in block text when I'm making draft edits, but it hurts my hand.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @leggo PE is our resident German expert.


My German is not so expert any more... Though I do have a degree in it.


----------



## Orchid PE

I didn't know there was a PE exam reddit!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Same, mine was a caffeinated chicken scratch non-dominant hand scribble fasho.


I actually felt like I forgot how to write during the first 2 minutes of the morning session. I had to tell myself to get it together. lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> I didn't know there was a PE exam reddit!


yeah...it's...somethin.

there's also a civil engineering subreddit. there's probably one for electrical too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Grabbing some lunch then making some onelines spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just for my sig


Took me a minute to realize you meant signature... I think.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I didn't know there was a PE exam reddit!


A coworker wouldn't STFU about the PE reddit when they sat (granted, they don't STFU ever. and clip their nails at their desk)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> 100% agree. I think it's also zany the Soyuz still runs on kerosene. I mean...that's just SO Russian (I say this with actual admiration).


All jet fuel and (liquid) rocket fuel is kerosene. It might go by different names, like RP-1, but that's just a way of saying highly refined kerosene.

A few launch providers are looking at CNG, a few other (mundane) hyrdocarbons as a liquid propellant in their next generation rocket designs, but "rocket science" really hasn't changed since its inception.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Grabbing some lunch then making some onelines spam


trade you? i like one-lines. I don't like my current task


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> German.
> 
> Then Spanish.


I dun wanna learn German...I really want to learn Polish, but nobody is teaching that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I dun wanna learn German...I really want to learn Polish, but nobody is teaching that.


Come to our Polish Catholic Church and learn?


----------



## Orchid PE

"The deal with the early results "program" is to get feedback from candidates who performed exceptionally well on the exam, before grading the remaining exams. Candidates who, for example, achieved a score near 100 would provide feedback on specific questions that a) A majority of test takers got wrong, and b) Had numerous candidates contact NCEES about not enough information or incorrect information."

Think this is good for a reply on reddit?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Come to our Polish Catholic Church and learn?


I could have taken those when I was younger, but my mom didn't send me to Polish class (it, too, was held at a Polish Roman Catholic Church...St. Isidore's, the patron saint of farmers.)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> trade you? i like one-lines. I don't like my current task


No way, I like one-lines. I hate writing equipment specs, you can have that task.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@RBHeadge PE (or another vet) might want to confirm, but it looks like we've surpassed the October 2018 Spam Thread total post count...

... On Day 12.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> No way, I like one-lines. I hate writing equipment specs, you can have that task.


No thanks, thats even worse than my current task of doing a switch replacement on old raster drawings


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> @RBHeadge PE (or another vet) might want to confirm, but it looks like we've surpassed the October 2018 Spam Thread total post count...
> 
> ... On Day 12.


Wonderful!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is your sig "@RBHeadge PE, NucE"? If not, it should be.


@RBHeadge PE, PE, ASS, SOB, BAMF


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

you guys are making this wait a lot easier.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> My German is not so expert any more... Though I do have a degree in it.


I just remember some mnemonics...

Something something "durch, für, gegen, ohne, um...immer mit akkusativ," and "aus, bei, mit, nach, zeit, von, zu...immer mit dativ." Something like that.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> No thanks, thats even worse than my current task of doing a switch replacement on old raster drawings


tbh, my current task is eating a turkey sammich.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I laughed. I cried. I upvoted.


:Locolaugh:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> tbh, my current task is eating a turkey sammich.


Mine is pretending to mark up the drawing. I dont really enjoy doing physical (substation) design. And we've been playing hot potato on this project. I prefer p&amp;c


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I didn't know there was a PE exam reddit!


yeah, but you're in the right place already


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> clip their nails at their desk


Um. Ew.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Um. Ew.


twice this week so far


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I dun wanna learn German...I really want to learn Polish, but nobody is teaching that.


You're now not that far from Chicago, I'd figure someone would have it?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> apple &amp; toilet


Important words in ANY language! :rotflmao:


----------



## Orchid PE

I may have trolled the reddit post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I dun wanna learn German...I really want to learn Polish, but nobody is teaching that.


Kielbasa? SPAM?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @RBHeadge PE (or another vet) might want to confirm, but it looks like we've surpassed the October 2018 Spam Thread total post count...
> 
> ... On Day 12.


Seems rightt. That class would have been much saner had they spammed instead of going into the downward spiral.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, I had no idea what a pierogi was until I moved to the East Coast. I love them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> @RBHeadge PE (or another vet) might want to confirm, but it looks like we've surpassed the October 2018 Spam Thread total post count...
> 
> ... On Day 12.


That was the cycle I made the thread. You can see how much I screwed it reflected in the low post count.


----------



## Wow_PE!

RBHeadge PE said:


> :Locolaugh:


Ha!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, but you're in the right place already


SO TRUE! 

So much misinformation and rule breaking going on over there. The day after the exam was awful. I stopped visiting for a few days. Didn't want to be labeled as guilty by association.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> twice this week so far


like why?!

Are they fast growers? I mean, its not like you can only half cut your nails. Or maybe they just didn't do the job right the first time?

_I cut it three times and it's still too short!_


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That was the cycle I made the thread. You can see how much I screwed it reflected in the low post count.


This is why I only let @NJmike PE create the spam threads.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> I may have trolled the reddit post.


*snort* LOL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or maybe they just didn't do the job right the first time?


This sums up this person


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> SO TRUE!
> 
> So much misinformation and rule breaking going on over there. The day after the exam was awful. I stopped visiting for a few days. Didn't want to be labeled as guilty by association.


Oh gosh. There were close calls *here* too, at least in Power


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> "The deal with the early results "program" is to get feedback from candidates who performed exceptionally well on the exam, before grading the remaining exams. Candidates who, for example, achieved a score near 100 would provide feedback on specific questions that a) A majority of test takers got wrong, and b) Had numerous candidates contact NCEES about not enough information or incorrect information."
> 
> Think this is good for a reply on reddit?


Do it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _I cut it three times and it's still too short!_


I actually had someone say this to me once. It was a HS student, and he actually couldn't figure it out. The other students were about to really lay into him. I preemptively shushed them and told the student "let's give that piece a break and start over with a new one, here I'll show you..."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Do it


he did it already


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> This is why I only let @NJmike PE create the spam threads.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Mine is pretending to mark up the drawing. I dont really enjoy doing physical (substation) design. And we've been playing hot potato on this project. I prefer p&amp;c


I do, too. But you do what you gotta do in a small firm. My PM is making me learn physical design, I hates it, precious.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> he did it already


MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

Wait...am I allowed to troll even though I haven't passed yet? Probably not


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Oh gosh. There were close calls *here* too, at least in Power


And structural and maybe some others. Wouldn't surprise me if some people get a nastygram from NCEES. Its a pretty bad omen if [email protected] is reminding you of the nda you signed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

oh well, at least I have SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've got SPAM and SPAM's got me


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Oh gosh. There were close calls *here* too, at least in Power


I was REALLY worried about that thread there for a bit. Like, there's a problem I'm DYING to have someone tell me how the hell you were supposed to solve it, but I'm not going to risk getting my exam invalidated.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Wait...am I allowed to troll even though I haven't passed yet? Probably not


Trolling is not allowed on these boards. We would never allow it here. 

_But if we did, I'd really advise against trolling the Vets. You can't go after a "made man"._


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seems rightt. That class would have been much saner had they spammed instead of going into the downward spiral.


From what I recall at the time (my EB membership was in its infancy), the civil exam was particularly difficult that cycle, which undoubtedly didn't help matters.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vendor lunch and learn SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And structural and maybe some others. Wouldn't surprise me if some people get a nastygram from NCEES. Its a pretty bad omen if [email protected] is reminding you of the nda you signed.


He already had to remind some people this cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I was REALLY worried about that thread there for a bit. Like, there's a problem I'm DYING to have someone tell me how the hell you were supposed to solve it, but I'm not going to risk getting my exam invalidated.


Pro tip: never talk or write about it. Quickly forget that that problem ever existed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Page 235:


----------



## Orchid PE

I absolutely forgot everything. I *did not* recall 40+ problems I remembered just to work them out again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I still think it would be huh-larious if we mixed up the exams and sat for some other discipline's exam and see how you fare. *anxiety intensifies*


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Page 235:


Naturally.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Page 235:


I are not smart enough.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pro tip: never talk or write about it. Quickly forget that that problem ever existed.


I actively tried to forget as much about the problem specifics as I could after each session. It wasn't 100% effective, but it was more effective than I thought it would be.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I still think it would be huh-larious if we mixed up the exams and sat for some other discipline's exam and see how you fare. *anxiety intensifies*


Hmm, 80 questions, multiple guess with 25% of getting it correct. I'll say that I'll get about 20 questions right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I absolutely forgot everything. I *did not* recall 40+ problems I remembered just to work them out again.


So, you feeling confident that you passed?


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> Vendor lunch and learn SPAM.


Had a vendor meeting today. They didn’t bring food or offer to take me to lunch. Guess I don’t really need those new valves.  :BS:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I do, too. But you do what you gotta do in a small firm. My PM is making me learn physical design, I hates it, precious.


Even in a big firm, its a good idea. My last manager barred me from learning it so I had to fight tooth and nail for any opportunity with other teams. And now, its part of my job description lol.

Its good to be well rounded, it'll only help you. Unless you're Veruca Salt


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So, I had no idea what a pierogi was until I moved to the East Coast. I love them.


Pierogi and paczki are my favorite things and I am sad that I cannot find them here.  I will need to start practicing again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hmm, 80 questions, multiple guess with 25% of getting it correct. I'll say that I'll get about 20 questions right.


Nah, I'll give the people some credit. I think you could get pretty far just relying on first principles and keeping track of units.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I still think it would be huh-larious if we mixed up the exams and sat for some other discipline's exam and see how you fare. *anxiety intensifies*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I still think it would be huh-larious if we mixed up the exams and sat for some other discipline's exam and see how you fare. *anxiety intensifies*


So you can watch me cut my wrists with my own fingernails in the exam room?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I still think it would be huh-larious if we mixed up the exams and sat for some other discipline's exam and see how you fare. *anxiety intensifies*


Give everyone but the nukes the old essay-style nuclear exam. And give the nukes the current 16 hr structural exam.

Then call in the riot police, cause the examinees are gonna burn it all down!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Give everyone but the nukes the old essay-style nuclear exam. And give the nukes the current 16 hr structural exam.
> 
> Then call in the riot police, cause the examinees are gonna burn it all down!


Essay style?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> So you can watch me cut my wrists with my own fingernails in the exam room?


Short way for attention. Long way for results.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So, you feeling confident that you passed?


I feel good on one question. I realized I worked it out _completely_ wrong! But, after learning how to do it, I realized by pure luck I calculated the correct answer. So at least 1/80  :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Nah, I'll give the people some credit. I think you could get pretty far just relying on first principles and keeping track of units.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Essay style?


Power used to be multiple choice in the morning and essay style in the afternoon. One of the old owners who is retired told me. 

Eta: Ooh, tops!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Short way for attention. Long way for results.


Down the road, not across the street.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


What if, and just what if, you guessed so poorly you got 0% right? Oooooo.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Power used to be multiple choice in the morning and essay style in the afternoon. One of the old owners who is retired told me.
> 
> Eta: Ooh, tops!


Ewwwwwww


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Essay style?


Blue book style? Whatever it was prior to 2008. I've seen some of those old problems. Akin to the SE exam today. They were tough, like quals exam tough. I'd straight up leave the exam site and not look back if I saw a problems like those.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MadamPirate said:


> Power used to be multiple choice in the morning and essay style in the afternoon. One of the old owners who is retired told me.


I don't understand the essays. 

Doesn't the SE have an essay too? What...how... I mean, how could...

Never mind. There's really no legal way to answer my questions on here. I'll ask the guy in my office.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What if, and just what if, you guessed so poorly you got 0% right? Oooooo.


statistically unlikely. And I said "around"


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Power used to be multiple choice in the morning and essay style in the afternoon. One of the old owners who is retired told me.
> 
> Eta: Ooh, tops!


I don't think it was even that long ago. One PE I know had an essay and IIRC he took it in late 2000s.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

I might have logged into another one of my reddit accounts just to upvote my other reddit account's troll post.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't think it was even that long ago. One PE I know had an essay and IIRC he took it in late 2000s.


10 yrs is a long time


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> 10 yrs is a long time


It's relative at best.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> 10 yrs is a long time


Fact.

Plus the exam has changed significantly in the 4 years I've been on this nightmare train.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM

Hippity hoppity I'm at the toppity


----------



## Orchid PE

Just an fyi, I'm going to spam myself up to 300 posts. k? k.


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 282


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 283


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 284


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 285


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 286


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Lol


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 287


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 288


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 289


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 290 - So close


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 291 - Almost there


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 292 - I can almost taste it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ALMOST TO 6K


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 293 - I FEEL SO ALIVE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 294 - HERE IT COMES


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Maybe this time @Will.I.Am wont be late with the announcement


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 295 - I DON'T KNOW IF I CAN HANDLE IT!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 296 - YES I CAN!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 297 - NO I CAN'T!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spamtastic


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 298 - STOP NO MORE!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spamulous


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spamalam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE

SPAM 299 - AHHHHHHHGGGHHHH!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k

woo tops!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam underground utilities


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam mat foundations


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam epoxy coated walls


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam crane placement


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam design reviews


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam cold weather concrete pours


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Orchid PE

i'm exhausted. that was an emotional roller coaster.

Edit: What a great top post.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam approved MOT plans


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 6000!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam anchor bolt details


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 6000!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

are we there yet?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 6000!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM to 6 oh oh oh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 6000!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM to 6 oh oh oh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM to 6 oh oh oh


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 6000!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM to 6 oh oh oh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam to 6k

ETA: tops again!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 6000!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

woo, hello, 6000 posts!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

IT'S OVER [SIX] THOUSAND!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I keep getting 502 Bad Gateway errors &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Orchid PE

well now what.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

page 241


----------



## Orchid PE

Is a 1k spam rush possible?


----------



## Orchid PE

Could it be possible to spam to 7k?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Could it be possible to spam to 7k?


someone is bored lol


----------



## Orchid PE

If we have 5 people spam consistently for 15 minutes (when my next meeting starting), I think we could do it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is a 1k spam rush possible?


yeah, but we've only ever done it post-results when we just wanted to close out the spam thread at 15k


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

New posts within a short time frame are limited. Please wait 1 seconds before submitting.


----------



## Orchid PE

No.


----------



## Orchid PE

What if I don't want to?


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Did we get it??


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

Here we go!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

screw this time limit on posting!

edit: topsies  ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I got an A in high school Spanish.

Aside from basic courtesies, here's all that I can remember:

ay mi cabeza. congelacion cerebral. helado.

yo tengo el gato en mi pantalones.

You're welcome.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

je voudrais dormir.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

words that rhyme with SPAM 

ham


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it's gonna snow in Maine tomorrow night. Not my part of Maine tho. so we'll have slush. bleck.

edit: topsies ldtimer:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Sham


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

fam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

the snow is late this year.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ma'am


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

lamb


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

bam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

am


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SKI SEASON!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

cam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

dam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

winter hiking is the best


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

gam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

pam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

unless you're a moron who goes up Agiocochook unprepared. which happens a lot 

edit: topsies again!  ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ram


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

can't wait for snowshoeing


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i want to snowshoe run this year. hope i can get out and do it.


----------



## Orchid PE

400th!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

yam


----------



## Orchid PE

g2g to meeting


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

theres a snowshoe race up part of the auto road for Agiocochook. i wanna do that


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

clam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i also want to try skinny skiing


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i have too many hobbies


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

my hobbies take up a lot of space


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> theres a snowshoe race up part of the auto road for Agiocochook. i wanna do that


reminds me of the Antarctica Ice Marathon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> reminds me of the Antarctica Ice Marathon


there's also a pentahalon idk who to spell it

edit; tops again!  ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it's called Tuckermans Inferno.

that I DONT want to do


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> i have too many hobbies


I sometimes think that about myself too.

running

reading

cooking

knitting

drinking

golfing


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@LyceeFruit I try to combine what I can until the kid is off to college and I have more free time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

cram


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tram


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> @LyceeFruit I try to combine what I can until the kid is off to college and I have more free time.


Isn't your kid like &lt;5yo?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> Isn't your kid like &lt;5yo?


yes... I have a long long wait for some of these. 

well, she's going to run in some races with me starting next year when she turns 6.  and i'll do the 1 mile kid runs with her. when she hits 10, she WILL golf with me. no questions asked. she's coming.

we read together now... well, she reads her books and I read mine. knitting takes more concentration and I just can't do that with her around right now. she asks too many questions and talks too much (in a good way) so I can't focus on patterns.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i also want to try skinny skiing


Is that nakie skiing?


----------



## Orchid PE

Meeting spam!


----------



## Wow_PE!

civilrobot said:


> yes... I have a long long wait for some of these.
> 
> well, she's going to run in some races with me starting next year when she turns 6.  and i'll do the 1 mile kid runs with her. when she hits 10, she WILL golf with me. no questions asked. she's coming.
> 
> we read together now... well, she reads her books and I read mine. knitting takes more concentration and I just can't do that with her around right now. she asks too many questions and talks too much (in a good way) so I can't focus on patterns.


I blinked and now I have teenagers


----------



## Orchid PE

Just found out yesterday my 2nd is on the way! Don't tell my wife I said anything.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Just found out yesterday my 2nd is on the way! Don't tell my wife I said anything.


Congratulations!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Is that nakie skiing?


lol, no XC skiing


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wow! said:


> I blinked and now I have teenagers


I am cherishing her little baby voice and all of her requests for hugs and snuggles.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks. Gonna be fun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> yes... I have a long long wait for some of these.
> 
> well, she's going to run in some races with me starting next year when she turns 6.  and i'll do the 1 mile kid runs with her. when she hits 10, she WILL golf with me. no questions asked. she's coming.
> 
> we read together now... well, she reads her books and I read mine. knitting takes more concentration and I just can't do that with her around right now. she asks too many questions and talks too much (in a good way) so I can't focus on patterns.


I tried golfing when I was 10.

I preferred tennis lol

Hopefully you don't have to pick up another hobby


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lol, no XC skiing


thanks for the giggle


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Just found out yesterday my 2nd is on the way! Don't tell my wife I said anything.


Congrats and good luck. 1 is hard, but 2 is next level.


----------



## phillstill

:spammers:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

:waitwall:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

phillstill said:


> :spammers:


Hey, we’re people too.


----------



## Orchid PE

Tim viewed my profile a few days ago. Creeper.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Tim viewed my profile a few days ago. Creeper.


Uh oh, breaking the rules!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> :spammers:


why you gotta be so rude


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh it just got all cloudy and crappy here.


----------



## phillstill

The wait is killing me. I swear I’m checking my results three times a day even thou I know it will be weeks.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> The wait is killing me. I swear I’m checking my results three times a day even thou I know it will be weeks.


oh honey


----------



## MadamPirate PE

phillstill said:


> The wait is killing me. I swear I’m checking my results three times a day even thou I know it will be weeks.


Just hang out and spam with us, seriously. It's the only thing keeping me sane.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My review went well yesterday. except I have to give 2 trainings next year to all of our regional teams... &gt;_&lt;


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

we're almost at 6200. i feel oddly proud of this achievement


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> The wait is killing me. I swear I’m checking my results three times a day even thou I know it will be weeks.


My sympathies.

I checked mine once to make sure it actually said "Results Pending", then put it away until December.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> My sympathies.
> 
> I checked mine once to make sure it actually said "Results Pending", then put it away until December.


I checked mine only when I was trying to figure out how to email NCEES about the duplicate problem on the Power exam. I was hoping that there was a "contact us" button before the password wall, no dice.


----------



## phillstill

LyceeFruit said:


> oh honey


I could go for a hot tea with some honey.


----------



## phillstill

So regular spammers. What discipline exam did you take?

I did Control Systems.


----------



## Wow_PE!

MadamPirate said:


> Just hang out and spam with us, seriously. It's the only thing keeping me sane.


I checked mine today too


----------



## Wow_PE!

phillstill said:


> So regular spammers. What discipline exam did you take?
> 
> I did Control Systems.


Power!


----------



## leggo PE

Boo, just found out one of my coworkers (who's been here for almost 8 years to my 4.5) is leaving the company. Ugh.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Obligatory triple post


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wow! said:


> Obligatory triple post


Denied!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

phillstill said:


> So regular spammers. What discipline exam did you take?
> 
> I did Control Systems.


Power! Like a cool kid.


----------



## Wow_PE!

MadamPirate said:


> Power! Like a cool kid.


Looking forward to hearing how everyone did.  I know how hard everyone worked to prepare  I know I did my best and hope it was enough.  Also... spam !


----------



## RBHeadge PE

phillstill said:


> The wait is killing me. I swear I’m checking my results three times a day even thou I know it will be weeks.


Its going to be a long 8-10weeks. 12 in Pennsylvania.

You need to spam more


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Power! Like a cool kid.


Samesies. 

Also, yay new profile badge thingy!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

phillstill said:


> So regular spammers. What discipline exam did you take?
> 
> I did Control Systems.


Lol, so it's the cut score exam for your test that's holding everyone up this session


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> I could go for a hot tea with some honey.


So go get some! Tis the season for tea


----------



## blybrook PE

its been just over a week; this should be at the half way point by now! get to it people!  Show us your spam skills!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

They fixed the hvac at work so i didnt have to drink tea and hot cocoa today so i could function lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> its been just over a week; this should be at the half way point by now! get to it people!  Show us your spam skills!!!


Whered you come from


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Tim viewed my profile a few days ago. Creeper.


That's a bad omen.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a bad omen.


It was nice knowing you @Chattaneer


----------



## phillstill

LyceeFruit said:


> So go get some! Tis the season for tea


My wife just figured out how to make the Starbucks Medicine Ball. Ordered the tea in bulk from amazon and now I’m saving $$$


----------



## blybrook PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Whered you come from


The mafia thread


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> My wife just figured out how to make the Starbucks Medicine Ball. Ordered the tea in bulk from amazon and now I’m saving $$$


Nice! 

A place here does a heath bar iced coffee so I figured that out awhile back


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> The mafia thread


Did you die there?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Did you die there?


Not yet. At least this round.


----------



## blybrook PE

No one has died _yet_.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wow! said:


> Looking forward to hearing how everyone did.  I know how hard everyone worked to prepare  I know I did my best and hope it was enough.  Also... spam !


Were you in Zach's class?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Samesies.
> 
> Also, yay new profile badge thingy!!


You like that? I finally found an image on my computer that wasn't too big, lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> You like that? I finally found an image on my computer that wasn't too big, lol


The struggle was so real to find a small enough image. I had a good one i wanted to use but couldnt


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Were you in Zach's class?


I was! Kind of lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> So regular spammers. What discipline exam did you take?
> 
> I did Control Systems.


So... It's your exam that's (probably) going to delay results.  

I took Civil: Geotechnical.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> The struggle was so real to find a small enough image. I had a good one i wanted to use but couldnt


I was about to resort to resizing an image myself


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

blybrook PE said:


> No one has died _yet_.


Yeah idk how the game works


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I was about to resort to resizing an image myself


I was resizing and it was still too big!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I was! Kind of lol


What do you mean, kind of?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I was resizing and it was still too big!!!!


At least I can post gifs.


----------



## Wow_PE!

MadamPirate said:


> Were you in Zach's class?


No, but I may be signing up for it in 4-5 weeks.  

If I did pass, his YouTube and practice test were a big part of helping understand certain concepts


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wow! said:


> No, but I may be signing up for it in 4-5 weeks.
> 
> If I did pass, his YouTube and practice test were a big part of helping understand certain concepts


His class was excellent. Definitely worth the money.

ETA: I don't know if I passed, if I did, it will be even more worth the money! But Zach has great material and he cleared a lot of trouble spots up for me.


----------



## preeb

S P A M


----------



## Wow_PE!

MadamPirate said:


> His class was excellent. Definitely worth the money.
> 
> ETA: I don't know if I passed, if I did, it will be even more worth the money! But Zach has great material and he cleared a lot of trouble spots up for me.


Sounds good!  My company doesn’t cover the costs of materials and I spent about 700 on books.  The nesc was the real kick in the pants.  I mean it’s okay in the big scheme of things but I was surprised (?) at the financial investment this has been.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wow! said:


> Sounds good!  My company doesn’t cover the costs of materials and I spent about 700 on books.  The nesc was the real kick in the pants.  I mean it’s okay in the big scheme of things but I was surprised (?) at the financial investment this has been.


Only $700, huh? I'm in at least $2k. I bought my NEC handbook, but was able to borrow NFPA-70E and NESC from work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> What do you mean, kind of?


I never watched it live after the 2nd class. He talked too slow for me so Id watch the recordings at 1.75x speed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I never watched it live after the 2nd class. He talked too slow for me so Id watch the recordings at 1.75x speed


Ah, yes, then you heard him butcher my name almost every class session.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Ormahgord dorgs


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In jail SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Look, I live in Silent Hill!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Ah, yes, then you heard him butcher my name almost every class session.


Had I used my real name as my display name, he wouldve done the same to mine


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I really love that I can back to puppy spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Had I used my real name as my display name, he wouldve done the same to mine


I tried to correct him - it's hard if you don't hear my name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Back from jail SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Part of my job SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Look, I live in Silent Hill!
> 
> *pic snip*


Ooo! Spooky!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I tried to correct him - it's hard if you don't hear my name.


One of my big pet peeves is when people continually misspell or mispronounce names after being corrected, so disrespectful. But I know its hard to correct pronunciation without verbal communication so this isnt a slam on him


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


We don't deserve dogs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> One of my big pet peeves is when people continually misspell or mispronounce names after being corrected, so disrespectful. But I know its hard to correct pronunciation without verbal communication so this isnt a slam on him


It's ok, one day we're only going to have alphanumeric identifiers so it's whatever.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy smokes we're almost halfway to 15k. Maybe maybe maybe I'll pass.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, quittin' time SPAM. SPAM y'all later!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Came home to a house of grumpy Habs. Which makes a grumpy vhab


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's ok, one day we're only going to have alphanumeric identifiers so it's whatever.


Dibs on A4


----------



## Road Guy

Traffic has greatly fucking sucked this week


----------



## Road Guy

Like totally fucking sucked


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Holy smokes we're almost halfway to 15k. Maybe maybe maybe I'll pass.


Maybe.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's ok, one day we're only going to have alphanumeric identifiers so it's whatever






LyceeFruit said:


> Dibs on A4


I call C4.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, evening SPAM.


----------



## Wow_PE!




----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## P-E

yo spammers


----------



## JayKay PE

yo, @P-E


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

❄❄❄❄


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Road Guy said:


> Traffic has greatly fucking sucked this week


Can you take public transportation?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Rodeo_EIT

We want the results?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

la course me manque


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

résultats maintenant!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

These messages brought to you by Google translate


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mafia round 10, day 1 vote in five minutes spam


----------



## phillstill

I’m glad I can catch up on all my Netflix shows now that I’m not studying. 
 

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Try Jack Ryan on Amazon Prime. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aaaaand t-t-t-triple post!


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> Try Jack Ryan on Amazon Prime. Pretty entertaining.


Already half way through season 2


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> One of my big pet peeves is when people continually misspell or mispronounce names after being corrected, so disrespectful. But I know its hard to correct pronunciation without verbal communication so this isnt a slam on him


Oh, definitely not picking on him at all. He did his best, and I have a name that looks like a word and people are confused that it's my name so they try to pronounce it differently.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

phillstill said:


> I’m glad I can catch up on all my Netflix shows now that I’m not studying.
> 
> 
> spam


I'm rewatching The Haunting of Hill House - it's so good. Then I'm going to finally sit down and watch season 4 of Sherlock.


----------



## Wow_PE!

I’m watching mr robot.  Very good!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m watching this...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ham radio net SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Sleepy bedtime spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Sleepy bedtime spam


Nite nite!


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam. 
 

night night


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

G’night


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

G'nite SPAMMERS. Hasta morgen!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE I'm impressed for a few reasons:

1.  they can do that.

2. the kid on the right of the kid with the flag trombone is very into it.

3. they have that many trombonists.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Buenos dias! without accents lol


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Been a few weeks since I’ve gotten on a ham net....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

How big is that band...that’s a huge trombone section.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> How big is that band...that’s a huge trombone section.


BIG.

https://www.cscougarband.com/

(I clicked the title of the video, brought me to YT which gave the name of the band and then google lol)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I think my high school band had 2 trombones


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

And our orchestra plus band plus choir might equal the number in their band... but we also had a bunch of people who overlapped between the 3 groups so maybe not


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time.


----------



## matt267 PE

ah, yes. Spam time. 

:bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam before 0800 EST


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Top Post Count Update


squaretaper PE


67


RBHeadge PE


29


MadamPirate


27


Chattaneer


21


P-E


19


LyceeFruit


19


Will.I.Am


18


Chebyshevll PE


11


matt267 PE


8


JayKay PE


8


civilrobot


6


leggo PE


5


txjennah PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Njmike PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


Wow!


1


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I went to spin class this morning. Why must the instructors screech into the mic?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam
Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam​


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Would you look at that, NCEES still says Results Pending.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Would you look at that, NCEES still says Results Pending.


you're not trying hard enough


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:

edit: topsies!  ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Had a cup of tea, wrote some murder, ready to check on the spam thread.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Ok, I'm only 30 posts from 500. I can do this.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, are you trying to get to 500 posts?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, are you trying to get to 500 posts?


Yes


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

You have way more gumption than I


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> You have way more gumption than I


did it yesterday too to get to 300 lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> You have way more gumption than I


Probably from all the double bubble I chew.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Would you look at that, NCEES still says Results Pending.


You're not torturing yourself hard enough.

:whipping: :suicide:   :brickwall:

Oh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> did it yesterday too to get to 300 lol


BUT YOU HAVE WAY MORE THAN 300 posts!!!

Or was this 300 posts in the thread???


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> BUT YOU HAVE WAY MORE THAN 300 posts!!!
> 
> Or was this 300 posts in the thread???


lol no, @Chattaneer posted until they got to 300 total posts at EB.com and now, gunning for 500!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> BUT YOU HAVE WAY MORE THAN 300 posts!!!
> 
> Or was this 300 posts in the thread???


I hit 300 yesterday, and 500 today.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

My reddit post has been downvoted  :sniff:


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lol no, @Chattaneer posted until they got to 300 total posts at EB.com and now, gunning for 500!


That seems like a lot of work without much reward?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> That seems like a lot of work without much reward?


But I did get a 4th dot under my name!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 13 of The Suck.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 13 of The Suck.


So it's almost been two weeks? It should be about time the early release candidates are contacted.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That seems like a lot of work without much reward?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> My reddit post has been downvoted  :sniff:


I saw that


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> But I did get a 4th dot under my name!


Does anyone know what the dots mean. I've been here for years and never figured it out.


----------



## Orchid PE

1 Dot = Post
2 = 50 Posts
3 = 100 Posts
4 = 500 Posts
5 = 1000 Posts


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 13 of The Suck.


lucky 13


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> 1 Dot = 50


I'm not sure it's linear like that?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure it's linear like that?


I pressed enter too soon. Edited the post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone know what the dots mean. I've been here for years and never figured it out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> My reddit post has been downvoted  :sniff:


Well go create some burner accounts and upvote it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> 1 Dot = Post
> 2 = 50 Posts
> 3 = 100 Posts
> 4 = 500 Posts
> 5 = 1000 Posts


And then it looks like 1 dot for each 1k until 5k, then the next dot will be at 10k.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Today is my last Girls on the Run practice before our season end 5k! And then, we have practice next week


----------



## Orchid PE

Either this website just got really slow, or my IT group just throttled me..... it takes 5ever to load a page now.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Dot = Post
> 2 = 50 Posts
> 3 = 100 Posts
> 4 = 500 Posts
> 5 = 1000 Posts
> 
> 
> 
> And then it looks like 1 dot for each 1k until 5k, then the next dot will be at 10k.
Click to expand...

Just a theory.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Either this website just got really slow, or my IT group just throttled me..... it takes 5ever to load a page now.


it's not just you. it started loading slow for me too


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I have 9 dots, but only 6750 posts. I feel like I've been at 9 dots for a couple years?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have 9 dots, but only 3750 posts. I feel like I've been at 9 dots for a couple years?


I show you have 6,751 posts....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@matt267 PE still has 9 dots and he's at 45k+ posts


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I show you have 6,751 posts....


fixed above, it was a typo


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone know what the dots mean. I've been here for years and never figured it out.


I think they correlate to your "Rank." 

0 Dots - Intern

1 Dot - Project Engineer

2 Dots - Project Manager

Etc.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> fixed above, it was a typo


K. Maybe 9 is the max?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think they correlate to your "Rank."
> 
> 0 Dots - Intern
> 
> 1 Dot - Project Engineer
> 
> 2 Dots - Project Manager
> 
> Etc.


cool.

does anyone know how rank works?


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think they correlate to your "Rank."
> 
> 0 Dots - Intern
> 
> 1 Dot - Project Engineer
> 
> 2 Dots - Project Manager
> 
> Etc.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm on the hunt for vegan sprinkles this weekend...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it's not just you. it started loading slow for me too


same


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> cool.
> 
> does anyone know how rank works?


i thought you knew all


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are many, many mysteries in this world. How this site works but a few of them.


----------



## JayKay PE

All of a sudden EB loaded slow, and now it's kinda back to normal.

Obviously NCEES hacking the servers.


----------



## Orchid PE

I feel like my theory is pretty accurate. I also think Montreal steak seasoning ought to be apart of this conversation.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> All of a sudden EB loaded slow, and now it's kinda back to normal.
> 
> Obviously NCEES hacking the servers.


How rude!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> All of a sudden EB loaded slow, and now it's kinda back to normal.
> 
> Obviously NCEES hacking the servers.


Obviously.


----------



## Orchid PE

blybrook PE said:


> its been just over a week; this should be at the half way point by now! get to it people!  Show us your spam skills!!!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

I couldn't resist.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel like my theory is pretty accurate.


You may be right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I also think Montreal steak seasoning ought to be apart of this conversation.


We should be talking about Old Bay.

edit: topps (wow its been a while) :bananalama:


----------



## phillstill

Made some deer  jerky last night. Now I will have a pleasant work day snacking on it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have 9 dots, but only 6750 posts. I feel like I've been at 9 dots for a couple years?


Nine is max. It happens when you hit 2500. Before that you have 5.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm on the hunt for vegan sprinkles this weekend...


What makes regular sprinkles non-vegan? I thought they were basically pure sugar.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we've passed 6500


----------



## Orchid PE

100% Pure organic grass fed AAA berta beef.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> cool.
> 
> does anyone know how rank works?


Rank follows the dots.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm a big fan of all the Letterkenny in this thread.  And posting discourse.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Rank follows the dots.


I thought the dots follow the rank?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POST


----------



## Orchid PE

Pump the brakes. Two things: 1) You'll want to let those sit for 10-15 minutes 'til they're room temperature, 2) Where's the salt and pepper, Bud?


----------



## Orchid PE

S&amp;P the choice for me.


----------



## phillstill

Had to check my post count in my other forum. I have a long ways to go here.


----------



## Orchid PE

I wouldn't pay 20/piece for Japanese Wagyu.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Flux capacitor


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So no chi no sadame


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh yeah, me and Gordon Ramsey are both morons.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What makes regular sprinkles non-vegan? I thought they were basically pure sugar.


It can contain bugs or beeswax.

Tbh, I'm only getting them because I'm making cupcakes for my final Girls on the Run practice and I've got 2 girls who are Halal &amp; one who is Kosher so while what I make won't be true Halal or Kosher since my kitchen isn't certified, I'm gonna try my damndest. And life feels safer if I just find vegan sprinkles.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So no chi no sadame


Now we're switching to Japanese?! Oh man


----------



## Orchid PE

Ball park 6 to 8?


----------



## Orchid PE

Hit the kitchen, mix a batch.


----------



## Orchid PE

Play a little five on one.


----------



## Orchid PE

Feed the ducks.


----------



## Orchid PE

Distribute some free literature.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It can contain bugs or beeswax.
> 
> Tbh, I'm only getting them because I'm making cupcakes for my final Girls on the Run practice and I've got 2 girls who are Halal &amp; one who is Kosher so while what I make won't be true Halal or Kosher since my kitchen isn't certified, I'm gonna try my damndest. And life feels safer if I just find vegan sprinkles.


Why not just buy sprinkles with the Kosher/Halal verification logo?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why not just buy sprinkles with the Kosher/Halal verification logo?


If I can find that, I will 100% do that. We don't have a Kosher store around here according to my friend who is Kosher but we've got a couple of Halal markets so I was going to check one of them out and then default to vegan sprinkles if they don't have sprinkles


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It can contain bugs or beeswax.
> 
> Tbh, I'm only getting them because I'm making cupcakes for my final Girls on the Run practice and I've got 2 girls who are Halal &amp; one who is Kosher so while what I make won't be true Halal or Kosher since my kitchen isn't certified, I'm gonna try my damndest. And life feels safer if I just find vegan sprinkles.


Yeah, that sounds like the kind of thing I would never want to put myself through. Good luck.


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @matt267 PE still has 9 dots and he's at 45k+ posts


I'm all dotted out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> If I can find that, I will 100% do that. We don't have a Kosher store around here according to my friend who is Kosher but we've got a couple of Halal markets so I was going to check one of them out and then default to vegan sprinkles if they don't have sprinkles


Try the supermarket. I did a quick image search and found a few sprinkles with the "U" label indicating its Kosher.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Morning spammers!


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

MadamPirate said:


> Morning spammers!


Morning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Try the supermarket. I did a quick image search and found a few sprinkles with the "U" label indicating its Kosher.


That's my backup plan - I keep ending up in traffic by this one Halal market so I've been curious about it anyway. Plus if I can support a local store over a big chain grocery store, I'd love to do that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, that sounds like the kind of thing I would never want to put myself through. Good luck.


hah, thanks.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Wow, you guys really like to spam. I need to put more time in.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Wow, you guys really like to spam. I need to put more time in.


yes, especially if you want the results to be released


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

LyceeFruit said:


> yes, especially if you want the results to be released


Hell yeah i want results. That's why i signed up to get them early.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Wow, you guys really like to spam. I need to put more time in.






LyceeFruit said:


> yes, especially if you want the results to be released


My goal is to get to 15k well before the release date and wreck havoc on the NCEES main office.


----------



## NJmike PE

my daily contribution to the spam push


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Does ncees read this site?


----------



## Orchid PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Hell yeah i want results. That's why i signed up to get them early.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> My goal is to get to 15k well before the release date and wreck havoc on the NCEES main office.


at this rate, you'll get there before Thanksgiving


----------



## NJmike PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Does ncees read this site?


yes. yes they do


----------



## Orchid PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Does ncees read this site?


In all seriousness, yes.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

RBHeadge PE said:


> at this rate, you'll get there before Thanksgiving


Then what?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

NJmike PE said:


> yes. yes they do






Chattaneer said:


> In all seriousness, yes.


Do we have to watch what we say?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 20,000?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Hi NCEES.


----------



## Orchid PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Do we have to watch what we say?


Just don't say anything about he exam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Does ncees read this site?


They've been known to creep from time to time.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 20,000?


plz no


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> at this rate, you'll get there before Thanksgiving


The Control Systems cut score meeting after we hit 15k:


----------



## matt267 PE

Speaking of cut score....I wonder what it will be this year.


----------



## matt267 PE

I heard April's cut score was too low so they were going to increase it a bit for the October exam to average it out.


----------



## Orchid PE

matt267 PE said:


> Speaking of cut score....I wonder what it will be this year.


A little birdie told me 40.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm all for a higher cut score.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Do we have to watch what we say?


With respect to the NDA we all signed: yes, definitely.

In general: not as much, but don't get crazy.


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> A little birdie told me 40.


That's what is was to allow me to pass.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Will.I.Am said:


> With respect to the NDA we all signed: yes, definitely.
> 
> In general: not as much, but don't get crazy.


Good point.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

matt267 PE said:


> I'm all for a higher cut score.


That's just wrong.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> That's just wrong.


Don't cry.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> Speaking of cut score....I wonder what it will be this year.


At least 81.


----------



## Orchid PE

64.8


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I got starbucks this morning. I deserved it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> At least 81.


No, *actually* 81.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


----------



## Orchid PE

matt267 PE said:


> butthurt fist


Well that's inappropriate.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got starbucks this morning. I deserved it.


Come try Temple Coffee in Sacramento. It's like crack minus the insanity.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Come try Temple Coffee in Sacramento. It's like crack minus the insanity.


That's a.... little far.


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well that's inappropriate.


Is it going to be you?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well that's inappropriate.


Another great band name.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?

:bananalama:


----------



## phillstill

MadamPirate said:


> I got starbucks this morning. I deserved it.


There is no Starbucks on my 35 mile commute  :bawling:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oooh, new pokemon go quest!


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

phillstill said:


> There is no Starbucks on my 35 mile commute  :bawling:


There's two within a mile of my office. I go to the further one because it has a drive thru and the parking lot is less bananas.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got starbucks this morning. I deserved it.


I should get starbucks this morning.  I deserve it as well!  But I already got it once this week.  Do I deserve it that much?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


moi.

Because I didn't get a survey.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I should get starbucks this morning.  I deserve it as well!  But I already got it once this week.  Do I deserve it that much?


After that excellent overnight murder speech, absolutely!


----------



## Orchid PE

matt267 PE said:


> Is it going to be you?


I feel real bad for the reddit users that are all like "How do I ask for a raise when I pass?" and "What are you going to do first when you pass?" and "What would you have done differently?"

I feel like there isn't enough hazing going on with these users to bring them down to earth and preparing for the reality of not passing.


----------



## User1

matt267 PE said:


> I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


me


----------



## matt267 PE

JayKay PE said:


> moi.
> 
> Because I didn't get a survey.


I'm sorry. Better luck in April.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> A little birdie told me *65*.


fify


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> After that excellent overnight murder speech, absolutely!


I like murder.  I like it better when I don't get killed the first round.  I also think Suburban environments are hilarious.

@Chattaneer Ah, yes, the whole "I'm going to make so much money after I get my PE"-threads.  Charming.


----------



## matt267 PE

tj_PE said:


> me


You're always butthurt....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel real bad for the reddit users that are all like "How do I ask for a raise when I pass?" and "What are you going to do first when you pass?" and "What would you have done differently?"
> 
> I feel like there isn't enough hazing going on with these users to bring them down to earth and preparing for the reality of not passing.


I'm firmly in the "gotta take it again in april" camp, but will be pleasantly surprised if I pass. 

Thanks, jerks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> me


you think SE will release before PE this time?


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> I'm sorry. Better luck in April.


Nah, enviro is CBT, I'm gonna take it 18-times before April.  JK law.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> you think SE will release before PE this time?


SE released yesterday.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer Ah, yes, the whole "I'm going to make so much money after I get my PE"-threads.  Charming.


I pretty much got told my advancement at this point is dependent on my passing the exam. Small raises til I get licensed. *smdh*


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

matt267 PE said:


> You're always butthurt....


You post too much.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel real bad for the reddit users that are all like "How do I ask for a raise when I pass?" and "What are you going to do first when you pass?" and "What would you have done differently?"


way too early for those threads. I normally wouldn't expect them until around 5 weeks in.

There's some cocky mofos over there to be talking that in week two.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm firmly in the "gotta take it again in april" camp, but will be pleasantly surprised if I pass.
> 
> Thanks, jerks.


You got this. Just spam more and everything will be ok.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> I wonder who's going to get butthurt first this exam cycle?


someone in Alabama


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel real bad for the reddit users that are all like "How do I ask for a raise when I pass?" and "What are you going to do first when you pass?" and "What would you have done differently?"
> 
> I feel like there isn't enough hazing going on with these users to bring them down to earth and preparing for the reality of not passing.


Well if they work for my company, they aren't getting that raise so...


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> way too early for those threads. I normally wouldn't expect them until around 5 weeks in.
> 
> There's some cocky mofos over there to be talking that in week two.


Yeah. It's gonna hurt real bad when reality comes knocking.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yeah. It's gonna hurt real bad when reality comes knocking.


Not that passing doesn't already hurt.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

matt267 PE said:


> You got this. Just spam more and everything will be ok.


The more I spam the better I will have done on the exam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> You post too much.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> way too early for those threads. I normally wouldn't expect them until around 5 weeks in.
> 
> There's some cocky mofos over there to be talking that in week two.


To be fair, there was some of that here, too.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> To be fair, there was some of that here, too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> SE released yesterday.


----------



## matt267 PE

MadamPirate said:


> The more I spam the better I will have done on the exam?


Yes. There is a direct correlation.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I pretty much got told my advancement at this point is dependent on my passing the exam. Small raises til I get licensed. *smdh*


Eh, I was promised a promotion/raise at my old job.  Passed in December 2018, wasn't promoted during March 2019, and then was told they only promote people once a year (not mid-year as they told me).  Thus why I left and got a different job with a lower salary, but a much better work/life balance.  I'm not going to bust my ass for a PE and then get pretty much nothing from it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> To be fair, there was some of that here, too.


I definitely missed that


----------



## MadamPirate PE

matt267 PE said:


> Yes. There is a direct correlation.


Excellent.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I pretty much got told my advancement at this point is dependent on my passing the exam. Small raises til I get licensed. *smdh*


same boat. unless someone pulls for me, i'm not getting a title bump until I get my PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, I was promised a promotion/raise at my old job.  Passed in December 2018, wasn't promoted during March 2019, and then was told they only promote people once a year (not mid-year as they told me).  Thus why I left and got a different job with a lower salary, but a much better work/life balance.  I'm not going to bust my ass for a PE and then get pretty much nothing from it.


Yeah, we will see how this goes.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I definitely missed that


Like, missed the to be fair, or like, missed those posts?


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

tj_PE said:


> SE released yesterday.


Did you sign up for early results too? Did you pass?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not going to bust my ass for a PE and then get pretty much nothing from it.


All I got was two letters after my name


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> All I got was two letters after my name


All I got was a rock.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> All I got was two letters after my name


I'm going to make people refer to me has Mr. [lastname here].


----------



## Orchid PE

That's Mr. Chattaneer to you!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> All I got was a rock.


I have a rock. But that was from graduation, it's whitewashed and everything! (tradition at my alma mater)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Like, missed the to be fair, or like, missed those posts?


missed the posts. i saw the ones in the power sub-forum calling that double problem "psychological warfare"


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's Mr. Chattaneer to you!


Do I LOOK LIKE AN ENGINEERING INTERN TO YOU???


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I have a rock. But that was from graduation, it's whitewashed and everything! (tradition at my alma mater)


That sounds like a pretty nice rock.  My undergrad/grad don't have traditions like that.  I did buy myself a nice watch when I graduated undergrad.  A little Seiko that's still ticking (even though I've bashed in the crystal multiple times horseback riding).


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> missed the posts. i saw the ones in the power sub-forum calling that double problem "psychological warfare"


I was like, "Sweet. They messed up. I hope nobody reports this. I want this extra point."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I have a rock. But that was from graduation, it's whitewashed and everything! (tradition at my alma mater)


my school gave us granite nameplates when i graduated. it was only the engineering department. and we were the only year they ever did it for. so my name, school name/emblem, and major were engraved into granite... like why?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Do I LOOK LIKE AN ENGINEERING INTERN TO YOU???


And what's with states changing engineer-in-training to engineering intern? Like, why?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I was like, "Sweet. They messed up. I hope nobody reports this. I want this extra point."


A lot of people reported it but to call it psychological warfare is a bit extra. jfc


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds like a pretty nice rock.  My undergrad/grad don't have traditions like that.  I did buy myself a nice watch when I graduated undergrad.  A little Seiko that's still ticking (even though I've bashed in the crystal multiple times horseback riding).


It's actually a pretty cool tradition - when you start there, you walk up the mountain and drop off a 10lb rock from home (supposed to signify your journey while at the school, blah blah blah), then the incoming class whitewashes the new rocks to keep them nice and white and visible from the side of the mountain. Then when you graduate, you get to drive up there and pick a rock to take with you.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Do I LOOK LIKE AN ENGINEERING INTERN TO YOU???


Presently? yes.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> my school gave us granite nameplates when i graduated. it was only the engineering department. and we were the only year they ever did it for. so my name, school name/emblem, and major were engraved into granite... like why?!


I also have a metal diploma. But that's tradition, too.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> And what's with states changing engineer-in-training to engineering intern? Like, why?


This caused me a minor issue, when someone was verifying my work experience for another job, hr called my old company as my old company reported my job title as engineering intern, and the new company was like, so you weren't full time you were an intern, and I was like listen here silly hr, EI is a license. THAT'S MR. INTERN TO YOU!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> A lot of people reported it but to call it psychological warfare is a bit extra. jfc


Agreed. Just chill out, y'all.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I also have a metal diploma. But that's tradition, too.




my diploma is HUGE. it's absurd. it was actually cheaper to get the brand diploma frame from the college than to get one made at Michaels due to the dimensions. 

our tradition is a huge honking class ring. that may or may not be considering brass knuckles/weapons in some states.


----------



## User1

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Did you sign up for early results too? Did you pass?


 :dunno:


----------



## matt267 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Presently? yes.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> A lot of people reported it but to call it psychological warfare is a bit extra. jfc


Those are also probably the people that didn't understand the question and wanted both thrown out.


----------



## matt267 PE

Less talk....More Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> my diploma is HUGE. it's absurd. it was actually cheaper to get the brand diploma frame from the college than to get one made at Michaels due to the dimensions.
> 
> our tradition is a huge honking class ring. that may or may not be considering brass knuckles/weapons in some states.








Whatever, I'm giving my school away. This is what undergrads get. Masters and above get a full silver diploma.


----------



## phillstill

Besides being a personal goal I set for myself a long time ago, my biggest drive for the PE is to be able to consult on my own.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Can ants ride sea-doos?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

I am with this guy ^^^^^ Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate the metal diploma makes way more sense now.

I went to a military college hence the huge rings.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Whatever, I'm giving my school away.


People post their alma mater(s) all the time.

You should see the trash talking in the map threads.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @MadamPirate the metal diploma makes way more sense now.
> 
> I went to a military college hence the huge rings.


That also makes more sense.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> People post their alma mater(s) all the time.
> 
> You should see the trash talking in the map threads.


I can't wait for this year's.

Seriously. HURRY UP.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Don't make me bust out the Nancy Drew spam again.


----------



## Orchid PE

I can't wait to get my PE license, then announce I took most my courses at a community college, then transferred to an abet accredited university just to graduate.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> People post their alma mater(s) all the time.
> 
> You should see the trash talking in the map threads.


have def missed that. but as the lone VT rep, not shocked. theres 3 engineering schools in VT and they play in completely different divisions for sports


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can't wait to get my PE license, then announce I took most my courses at a community college, then transferred to an abet accredited university just to graduate.


There's nothing wrong with that. I did all the gen ed for my BS at community college, then transferred to my uni via a guaranteed transfer program.

ETA: Woot, tops!


----------



## JayKay PE

There is sudden construction in my office.  This is making the drive to do work even less.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can't wait to get my PE license, then announce I took most my courses at a community college, then transferred to an abet accredited university just to graduate.


Like, Ohm's law is Ohm's law. Doesn't matter who teaches it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

logging off for a while. meetings. keep spamming.


----------



## Orchid PE

Electrical Engineering trolling:

"I can't figure this design out."

"Have you tried Ohm's law?"


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam Spam Spam*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> There's nothing wrong with that. I did all the gen ed for my BS at community college, then transferred to my uni via a guaranteed transfer program.
> 
> ETA: Woot, tops!


I think this way or the way @Chattaneer did it are the smartest ways to go. Makes so much more financial sense.

I was looking at "Intro to French" yesterday at local schools. It's like 400$ at the community college or 1000$ at the university. 

Fuck that noise. College costs are getting way out of hand


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think this way or the way @Chattaneer did it are the smartest ways to go. Makes so much more financial sense.
> 
> I was looking at "Intro to French" yesterday at local schools. It's like 400$ at the community college or 1000$ at the university.
> 
> Fuck that noise. College costs are getting way out of hand


Heck, I did dual enrollment for two years so all those courses were free.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think this way or the way @Chattaneer did it are the smartest ways to go. Makes so much more financial sense.
> 
> I was looking at "Intro to French" yesterday at local schools. It's like 400$ at the community college or 1000$ at the university.
> 
> Fuck that noise. College costs are getting way out of hand


I spent the same amount of money for two years at the community college as I did the first semester at Mines.

It's absurd.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

I should write up one of those "This is how I studied" posts, but start with high school and list literally everything up until taking the exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Let's be honest, everything I've ever done, at any time, to anyone, for any reason, whatsoever, has led up to me taking the exam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel real bad for the reddit users that are all like "How do I ask for a raise when I pass?" and "What are you going to do first when you pass?" and "What would you have done differently?"
> 
> I feel like there isn't enough hazing going on with these users to bring them down to earth and preparing for the reality of not passing.


I'm really not sure what I'm going to do if I don't pass... But mostly because I put in way more effort than what I thought I'd need, and I'm really not sure how I could have better prepared for the exam.

A review course, maybe? Treat it like the Power exam and hope for the luck of the draw? I don't know... Not going to put too much effort into it until results come out.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think this way or the way @Chattaneer did it are the smartest ways to go. Makes so much more financial sense.
> 
> I was looking at "Intro to French" yesterday at local schools. It's like 400$ at the community college or 1000$ at the university.
> 
> Fuck that noise. College costs are getting way out of hand


Yeaaaaah.  I was looking into spanish classes for the college/community colleges near me.  Cost per credit is soooooo much cheaper here in the midwest than on the east coast.  The college credit was $250/credit.  I think community was like $100/credit.

So much cheaper than $450/credit hour at my state school.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I spent the same amount of money for two years at the community college as I did the first semester at Mines.
> 
> It's absurd.


Knowing how much Mines costs, that sounds about right.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm really not sure what I'm going to do if I don't pass... But mostly because I put in way more effort than what I thought I'd need, and I'm really not sure how I could have better prepared for the exam.
> 
> A review course, maybe? Treat it like the Power exam and hope for the luck of the draw? I don't know... Not going to put too much effort into it until results come out.


Maybe find a good job that allows you to learn information that would be useful on the exam?


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe find a good job that allows you to learn information that would be useful on the exam?


Honestly, already got one. Fairly confident I passed, but will be at something of loss if I didn't.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Honestly, already got one. Fairly confident I passed, but will be at something of loss if I didn't.


You should be good, then.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Honestly, already got one. Fairly confident I passed, but will be at something of loss if I didn't.


Taking it twice isn't bad, though. I know two structural guys who are really bright, and studied their butts off, but both had to take it twice. That was a few years ago, and now they're both partners at their respective firms.


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone want to start up a side MEP+S company?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Knowing how much Mines costs, that sounds about right.


Definitely had some sticker shock.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone want to start up a side MEP+S company?


We have the whole spectrum of specialties here and multiple states covered.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Definitely had some sticker shock.


My college is up to like Havard level price tag but not Harvard level education.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Do any of you use Microsoft Teams at work? Since Skype is getting phased out, they've been switching us over since like June. And some divisions have had their Skype disabled so they're forced to use Teams. It's shocking that they left the GIF option enabled.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Do any of you use Microsoft Teams at work? Since Skype is getting phased out, they've been switching us over since like June. And some divisions have had their Skype disabled so they're forced to use Teams. It's shocking that they left the GIF option enabled.


We use Skype.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Do any of you use Microsoft Teams at work? Since Skype is getting phased out, they've been switching us over since like June. And some divisions have had their Skype disabled so they're forced to use Teams. It's shocking that they left the GIF option enabled.


Haha, yep. I personally like teams, confusing UI aside (I can get used to it)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Do any of you use Microsoft Teams at work? Since Skype is getting phased out, they've been switching us over since like June. And some divisions have had their Skype disabled so they're forced to use Teams. It's shocking that they left the GIF option enabled.


We are in the middle of transitioning to Teams. 

There are days I post entirely in gif to my team.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Taking it twice isn't bad, though. I know two structural guys who are really bright, and studied their butts off, but both had to take it twice. That was a few years ago, and now they're both partners at their respective firms.


Honestly, I feel like a good portion of structural folks have to take it twice. That exam has a whopping 13 (roughly) required design codes to pull from, and you almost have to take the exam once, just to know what kind of off-the-wall questions they're going to pull from the codes.

The geotechnical exam is much more theoretical. Like, 40-60 percent conceptual questions kind of theoretical, so if you have the concepts and general practice firmly down, you're generally good... Generally.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Honestly, I feel like a good portion of structural folks have to take it twice. That exam has a whopping 13 (roughly) required design codes to pull from, and you almost have to take the exam once, just to know what kind of off-the-wall questions they're going to pull from the codes.
> 
> The geotechnical exam is much more theoretical. Like, 40-60 percent conceptual questions kind of theoretical, so if you have the concepts and general practice firmly down, you're generally good... Generally.


Based on what I've seen, geotech doesn't sound like a fun specialty to me.


----------



## Orchid PE

Based on some of the structural I've done (just sizing beams and footers), structural sounds fun.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Haha, yep. I personally like teams, confusing UI aside (I can get used to it)


I'm used to it (mostly) now, it isn't that bad


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> We are in the middle of transitioning to Teams.
> 
> There are days I post entirely in gif to my team.


i've done that too. i love it. but some of the gifs are questionable lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i've done that too. i love it. but some of the gifs are questionable lol


There's definitely some NSFW ones in there.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Based on what I've seen, geotech doesn't sound like a fun specialty to me.


I enjoy it, but it's not for everyone, for sure.

I get the feeling the exam writers mostly want to avoid having geotech become the go-to exam among general Civils who don't fit nicely into any of the specialties, so they make it difficult if you don't have some combination of significant geotech education or experience.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*600*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Password to Larkspur spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The clue of the spam locket


----------



## MadamPirate PE

the message in the hollow spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

mystery of the spam charm


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Whispering Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Haunted Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue of the Tapping Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery of the Spam-Bound Trunk


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery at the Spam-Covered Mansion


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Quest of the Missing Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue in the Jewel Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam in the Old Attic


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue in the Crumbling Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam of the Tolling Bell


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue in the Spam Atrium


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Ghost of Blackwood Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam of the Leaning Chimney


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Secret of the Wooden Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue of the Spam Keys


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery at the Spam Jump


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I dont like conduit plans. Why isn't everything wireless. I'm over digging in the dirt


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spam and peace


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue of the Velvet Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Ringmaster's Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I dont like conduit plans. Why isn't everything wireless. I'm over digging in the dirt


Wireless power transmission sounds awesome!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I dont like conduit plans. Why isn't everything wireless. I'm over digging in the dirt


Conduit plans are easy.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam Slipper Mystery


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam Tree Symbol


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Hidden Window Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Hidden Spamboat


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Secret of the Golden Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue in the Spam Stagecoach


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery of the Fire Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam of the Dancing Puppet


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spamstone Castle Mystery


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Clue of the Whistling Spampipes


----------



## Master slacker

asefgserfhtsrt


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam of Pine Hill


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery of the 99 Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam in the Crossword Cipher


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spider Sapphire Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Invisible Spamtruder


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mysterious Mannespam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I dont like conduit plans. Why isn't everything wireless. I'm over digging in the dirt


Sounds like you made a good move in avoiding civil.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Crooked Spamister


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Secret of Mirror Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Double Spam Mystery


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Mystery of the Glowing spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spam of the Forgotten City


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Sky Spamtom


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Strange Spam in the Pamphlet


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Mystery of Crocodile Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Conduit plans are easy.


they are, i'm just over this project


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The Spamteenth Pearl


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> they are, i'm just over this project


I totally get it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam

eta: Yay tops, and 6800!


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Finished a sketch.  I love trying to sketch out a drawing when I don't have graph paper.  *clenched fists to the heavens*

Because JK doesn't know CAD and isn't going to attempt to learn right now.  Maybe once I get more projects off my plate (slowly chipping away at them.  A little concerned that someone else at this location was like, 'I got a month to handle one small project when I started" and I'm like, "Uh, I have six projects assigned to me and I still don't know how to put together a package").


----------



## Orchid PE

We're only like 700 away from halfway.


----------



## Orchid PE

And only 13 days in.


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Early timesheet SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can't wait to get my PE license, then announce I took most my courses at a community college, then transferred to an abet accredited university just to graduate.


nothing wrong with that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> JK doesn't know CAD


+1, I suck at CAD.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> have def missed that. but as the lone VT rep, not shocked. theres 3 engineering schools in VT and they play in completely different divisions for sports


I make the same esoteric commentary every session. The one about Georgia always gets pushback


----------



## Orchid PE

*SPAM*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Finished a sketch.  I love trying to sketch out a drawing when I don't have graph paper.  *clenched fists to the heavens*
> 
> Because JK doesn't know CAD and isn't going to attempt to learn right now.  Maybe once I get more projects off my plate (slowly chipping away at them.  A little concerned that someone else at this location was like, 'I got a month to handle one small project when I started" and I'm like, "Uh, I have six projects assigned to me and I still don't know how to put together a package").


I pinch hit as a drafter when we're really swamped. *whistles innocently*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> *image snip*
> 
> Whatever, I'm giving my school away. This is what undergrads get. Masters and above get a full silver diploma.


Wow you people went to fancy schools. I just went to local state college. I are not smart.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I make the same esoteric commentary every session. The one about Georgia always gets pushback


NOW I REMEMBER.

Having gone to a small private college  AND not having any of the huge schools around means I forget that there are big, actual rivalries


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mines is cool, my cube neighbor went there. Your diploma could always be used as a sharp edge in a pinch.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I pinch hit as a drafter when we're really swamped. *whistles innocently*


we have someone who does that. and has been told to stop since they make it worse for the drafters. since they don't save it correctly (some clients require files to be saved in different versions of cadd). this is also the person with the nail clippers. who pulled them out again today.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Mines is cool, my cube neighbor went there. Your diploma could always be used as a sharp edge in a pinch.


Or a straight edge for the exam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow you people went to fancy schools. I just went to local state college. I are not smart.


if I were smart, I would have gone to a different school. I got a good financial aid package for mine but the state schools around here have better engineering programs


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow you people went to fancy schools. I just went to local state college. I are not smart.


It's not about smart at Mines. Everyone there was the smartest in their classes before Mines. It's about how stubborn you are.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

If I were *REALLY* smart, I would have just been a street pharmacist and skipped out on the school debt altogether!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> who pulled them out again today.


It might be time for a reciprocal attack


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Mines is cool, my cube neighbor went there. Your diploma could always be used as a sharp edge in a pinch.


Tell your cube neighbor they're a helluva engineer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow you people went to fancy schools. I just went to local state college.


again, nothing wrong with that


----------



## Wow_PE!

LyceeFruit said:


> we have someone who does that. and has been told to stop since they make it worse for the drafters. since they don't save it correctly (some clients require files to be saved in different versions of cadd). this is also the person with the nail clippers. who pulled them out again today.


Ugh I can relate

im using ear buds right now


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> we have someone who does that. and has been told to stop since they make it worse for the drafters. since they don't save it correctly (some clients require files to be saved in different versions of cadd). this is also the person with the nail clippers. who pulled them out again today.


Nah, I know what I'm doing. I'm not that rude.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Tell your cube neighbor they're a helluva engineer.


That phrase is reserved for us Georgia Tech grads.

edit: topps :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Tell your cube neighbor they're a helluva engineer.


I will! And I will say it's because 1) it's true and 2) @MadamPirate told me to do it.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Finished a sketch.  I love trying to sketch out a drawing when I don't have graph paper.  *clenched fists to the heavens*
> 
> Because JK doesn't know CAD and isn't going to attempt to learn right now.  Maybe once I get more projects off my plate (slowly chipping away at them.  A little concerned that someone else at this location was like, 'I got a month to handle one small project when I started" and I'm like, "Uh, I have six projects assigned to me and I still don't know how to put together a package").


Ouch.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That phrase is reserved for us Georgia Tech grads.


Y'all are too fancy.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That phrase is reserved for us Georgia Tech grads.
> 
> edit: topps :bananalama:


Negative.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I will! And I will say it's because 1) it's true and 2) @MadamPirate told me to do it.


And remind them that like every honest fellow, they must drink their whiskey clear.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Here's the big question: Who is team AeroPress and who is team Chemex?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, I can still recite the damn school fight song more than 4 years after graduation.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Team AeroPress here. I don't trust myself with glass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Tell your cube neighbor they're a helluva engineer.


Hey wait a second, you're school's fight song looks really familiar....


----------



## Orchid PE

Team percolator.


----------



## Orchid PE

Team ibrik.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Nah, I know what I'm doing. I'm not that rude.


They claim that too, we all disagree


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It might be time for a reciprocal attack


I messaged their cube neighbor stating that I was going to hide the clippers.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wow! said:


> Ugh I can relate
> 
> im using ear buds right now


I am not. My bluetooth ones died (which I'm very annoyed about since it's only been like 6-7mo). And my 5$ corded ones I bought 5+ years ago are finally going. Plus my PM keeps coming over to bug me so im giving up


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Here's the big question: Who is team AeroPress and who is team Chemex?


i'm team reusable kuerig filter since that's my option at work.


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> If I were *REALLY* smart, I would have just been a street pharmacist and skipped out on the school debt altogether!


High risk, high reward!  :respect:


----------



## matt267 PE

Did anyone get butthurt?


----------



## matt267 PE

Banned?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> Did anyone get butthurt?


still working on it


----------



## Orchid PE

matt267 PE said:


> Did anyone get butthurt?


Will we get banned for "your mom" jokes?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> +1, I suck at CAD.


I've intentionally suppressed my CAD skills, in order to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hey wait a second, you're school's fight song looks really familiar....


I wish I had a barrel of rum and sugar three hundred pounds

The college bell to mix it in and a clapper to stir it 'round

Like every honest fellow, I take my whiskey clear.

I'm a wramblin' wreck from Golden Tech

A helluva engineer 

A helluva helluva helluva helluva helluva engineer

A helluva helluva helluva helluva helluva engineer

Like every honest fellow, I take my whiskey clear.

I'm a wramblin' wreck from Golden Tech

A helluva engineer 

Hail, hail, the gang's all here

What the hell do we care, as long as we get our share? 

M-I-N-E-S

What the hell do we care now?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

All from memory, baby!


----------



## Wow_PE!

What’s a memory baby?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hey wait a second, you're school's fight song looks really familiar....


Mines literally prison-jacked GT's fight song and replaced one word. (If I remember right.)


----------



## JayKay PE

I...don't even know if my undergrad had a fight song/school song


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I wish I had a barrel of rum and sugar three hundred pounds
> 
> The college bell to mix it in and a clapper to stir it 'round
> 
> Like every honest fellow, I take my whiskey clear.
> 
> I'm a wramblin' wreck from Golden Tech
> 
> A helluva engineer
> 
> A helluva helluva helluva helluva helluva engineer
> 
> A helluva helluva helluva helluva helluva engineer
> 
> Like every honest fellow, I take my whiskey clear.
> 
> I'm a wramblin' wreck from Golden Tech
> 
> A helluva engineer
> 
> Hail, hail, the gang's all here
> 
> What the hell do we care, as long as we get our share?
> 
> M-I-N-E-S
> 
> What the hell do we care now?






Will.I.Am said:


> Mines literally prison-jacked GT's fight song and replaced one word. (If I remember right.)


Hmm, not quite, but pretty close.


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers! Trying to remember everyone who talked about learning a new language yesterday...apologies for any inadvertent omissions...

@squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am @JayKay PE @LyceeFruit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I wish I had a barrel of rum and sugar three hundred pounds
> 
> The college bell to mix it in and a clapper to stir it 'round
> 
> Like every honest fellow, I take my whiskey clear.
> 
> I'm a wramblin' wreck from Golden Tech
> 
> A helluva engineer
> 
> A helluva helluva helluva helluva helluva engineer
> 
> A helluva helluva helluva helluva helluva engineer
> 
> Like every honest fellow, I take my whiskey clear.
> 
> I'm a wramblin' wreck from Golden Tech
> 
> A helluva engineer
> 
> Hail, hail, the gang's all here
> 
> What the hell do we care, as long as we get our share?
> 
> M-I-N-E-S
> 
> What the hell do we care now?


umm



> I'm a Ramblin' Wreck from Georgia Tech, and a hell of an engineer—
> A helluva, helluva, helluva, helluva, hell of an engineer.
> Like all the jolly good fellows, I drink my whiskey clear.
> I'm a Ramblin' Wreck from Georgia Tech and a hell of an engineer.
> 
> Oh! If I had a daughter, sir, I'd dress her in White and Gold,
> And put her on the campus to cheer the brave and bold.
> But if I had a son, sir, I'll tell you what he'd do—
> He would yell, 'To hell with Georgia!' like his daddy used to do.
> 
> Oh, I wish I had a barrel of rum and sugar three thousand pounds,
> A college bell to put it in and a clapper to stir it round.
> I'd drink to all the good fellows who come from far and near.
> I'm a ramblin', gamblin', hell of an engineer!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...don't even know if my undergrad had a fight song/school song


We did!  All devoted to a school that is no longer in our conference so now we sound extra lame.


----------



## blybrook PE

Get killed in the mafia thread, so might spam, but the n00bs need to get in the game!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...don't even know if my undergrad had a fight song/school song


I...don't even know what a fight song is or what its purpose is.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...don't even know if my undergrad had a fight song/school song


meh neither do I. I guess they might have played something like it at graduation. I don't have much loyalty to my undergrad school.

I did two years at Tech for grad school. Got out with a couple of degrees.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Arrived early to a lunch meeting spam


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...don't even know what a fight song is or what its purpose is.


Same. Why can't people go to school just to get a degree and forget about it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Meetings on top of meetings spam


----------



## preeb

Are we there yet?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...don't even know if my undergrad had a fight song/school song


we have one, i'd have to google it. i think i heard it once or twice...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Who needs a meeting? I’ve got meetings to spare!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...don't even know what a fight song is or what its purpose is.


School pride? idk


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Same. Why can't people go to school just to get a degree and forget about it.


this is me. but my school, OH MAN. pride for the school runs in folks blood. and i just don't get it.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> this is me. but my school, OH MAN. pride for the school runs in folks blood. and i just don't get it.


There are people like that at the school I went to. I'm just like, get over it. It's college. It's the same to me as taking all that pride in high school and middle school.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...don't even know if my undergrad had a fight song/school song


I have my school's memorized and will spontaneously burst into it whenever the intro is played.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

preeb said:


> Are we there yet?


not even halfway there


----------



## Orchid PE

Whoop-dee-doo. You went to college like 33% of Americans.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.

Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


----------



## Orchid PE

Now a PE license on the other hand... I'll take 50 shirts that say I'm a PE, please.


----------



## preeb

RBHeadge PE said:


> not even halfway there


Oh no, we're going to need more pallets of SPAM if we're going to get there


----------



## Orchid PE

This ain't no place for serious questions.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> this is me. but my school, OH MAN. pride for the school runs in folks blood. and i just don't get it.


Everyone needs a hobby I guess. I personally don't like to look back too much. Nothing bad there, I get more stimulation from thinking about where I'm going.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> We did!  All devoted to a school that is no longer in our conference so now we sound extra lame.


I mean, I think SBU played it at graduation?  But I don't think I ever heard it played during a game or anything?  Idk, I feel like my state school was pretty chill.  It was a really heavy commuter school, so I think everyone was of the mind-set, "I just want to get this degree done, I don't care."

Cornell, on the other hand, had ultra school pride, and there I was-lurking in the basement of the engineering department, studying gravity-fed water treatment.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.
> 
> Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


+1 for heated blanket. Heat is more localized and you can always, in a pinch, unplug it and keep it on you while you run to the kitchen for ice cream/gelato.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> This ain't no place for serious questions.


This is the best place for serious questions


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> +1 for heated blanket. Heat is more localized and you can always, in a pinch, unplug it and keep it on you while you run to the kitchen for ice cream/gelato.


I like that you know exactly what I'm scurrying into the kitchen for.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POST?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Everyone needs a hobby I guess. I personally don't like to look back too much. Nothing bad there, I get more stimulation from thinking about where I'm going.


I just don't have strong ties to my school and don't get it


----------



## Ranger1316

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.
> 
> Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


You can always get a nicer, larger space heater but the cheaper way would be the heated blanket. My wife loves hers on the couch and she's always cold lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.
> 
> Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


This feels like something that should be in the Mechanical PE/HVAC forum....

have you tried insulated booties? They're like socks but a little bit bigger and not as tight.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> There are people like that at the school I went to. I'm just like, get over it. It's college. It's the same to me as taking all that pride in high school and middle school.


I agree. middle school pride is extra weird to me


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> Who needs a meeting? I’ve got meetings to spare!


I thought you were dead?  Dead people don't need to go to meetings.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Now a PE license on the other hand... I'll take 50 shirts that say I'm a PE, please.


So you want to show off your PE'ness?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.
> 
> Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


I'd also get warmer socks: Darn Tough for the win. Lifetime guarantee. Made in the USA  - made in VT in fact


----------



## preeb

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.
> 
> Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


I used to live in an apartment that was slab on concrete, and the furnace blew air from ceiling registers so my feet were always cold. I've used these ultra thick insulating socks, which help. I also have a pair of fuzzy moccasins (kinda like uggs) and they work better. My feet can get sweaty though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TIL when you type in U S A (without spaces) you get USA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like that you know exactly what I'm scurrying into the kitchen for.


I've been well-trained on the importance of creature comforts.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ranger1316 said:


> You can always get a nicer, larger space heater but the cheaper way would be the heated blanket. My wife loves hers on the couch and she's always cold lol


Yeah, I got a kinda nice one from Costco and a little disappointed, tbh, since the air is very localized/only hits one area and it's really only my feet that get cold.

@LyceeFruit I actually got a bunch of wool socks from my knitter friend that I need to break in + fur-lined house booties, but I don't want to wear my booties on the couch?  Especially since the couch is part of my apartment's furnishings/aren't mine to potentially destroy.


----------



## preeb

LyceeFruit said:


> I'd also get warmer socks: Darn Tough for the win. Lifetime guarantee. Made in the USA  - made in VT in fact


I often see these at Marshall's. Often they are "imperfect" so there is no lifetime guarantee, but they are also about half price. Wool is a good material for warm socks!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I also recommend a gravity blanket. I don't actually subscribe to the pitch that it helps with sleep or whatever hocus pocus. I just like the way it feels and I don't overheat.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So you want to show off your PE'ness?


Ya darn right.


----------



## JayKay PE

preeb said:


> I used to live in an apartment that was slab on concrete, and the furnace blew air from ceiling registers so my feet were always cold. I've used these ultra thick insulating socks, which help. I also have a pair of fuzzy moccasins (kinda like uggs) and they work better. My feet can get sweaty though.


Yeah, my feet never get sweaty.  I def think I fucked them up somehow during my eventing days/getting thrown into jumps and dealing withneurotic thoroughbreds, so they're always cold and full of pain during the winter.  Sucks because I'll be in bed, totally toasty, but mah feeties will be sad blocks of ice.

*edit* Yes!  Tops talking bout mah feeties!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I agree. middle school pride is extra weird to me


lol. So I'm occasionally in situations where I have to use a simulator to show the damage and effects of a nuclear strike to emergency planners. There's an unclassified public tool online and I ALWAYS use my middle school's address as ground zero in those demos.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

preeb said:


> I often see these at Marshall's. Often they are "imperfect" so there is no lifetime guarantee, but they are also about half price. Wool is a good material for warm socks!


I went to their factory sale in college. You could buy a 30gal bag of seconds for 10$. No guarantees there's a match in the bag. I went through matching them the best I could, kept a few pairs (one of which I still have), and donated the rest to a mens shelter. it was a fun matching project


----------



## Orchid PE

I want my PE'ness to be out in the open for everyone to see. I'm not ashamed.


----------



## preeb

Going back to school pride, I think those with it were more involved in sports and all the happenings with that.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> TRRIPLE POST?


triple post with double r!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I went to their factory sale in college. You could buy a 30gal bag of seconds for 10$. No guarantees there's a match in the bag. I went through matching them the best I could, kept a few pairs (one of which I still have), and donated the rest to a mens shelter. it was a fun matching project


Matching socks are for the birds.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I got a kinda nice one from Costco and a little disappointed, tbh, since the air is very localized/only hits one area and it's really only my feet that get cold.
> 
> @LyceeFruit I actually got a bunch of wool socks from my knitter friend that I need to break in + fur-lined house booties, but I don't want to wear my booties on the couch?  Especially since the couch is part of my apartment's furnishings/aren't mine to potentially destroy.


if they're house booties, that means they've never been outside, so i don't see how that'd destroy your couch?


----------



## preeb

Chattaneer said:


> I want my PE'ness to be out in the open for everyone to see. I'm not ashamed.


I suggest using a stamp on your forehead. To assert dominance.


----------



## Orchid PE

preeb said:


> I suggest using a stamp on your forehead. To assert dominance.


I like that. You're a smart man.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol. So I'm occasionally in situations where I have to use a simulator to show the damage and effects of a nuclear strike to emergency planners. There's an unclassified public tool online and I ALWAYS use my middle school's address as ground zero in those demos.


we had an emergency evacuation plan in middle school in case the nuke plant went. even at 11, i knew it was a bad plan.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Matching socks are for the birds.


fact. i rarely wear matching socks. so boyfriend gives up on laundry when he gets to my socks LOL


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lol. So I'm occasionally in situations where I have to use a simulator to show the damage and effects of a nuclear strike to emergency planners. There's an unclassified public tool online and I ALWAYS use my middle school's address as ground zero in those demos.


For those that are curious:

https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


----------



## RBHeadge PE

off to meetings again


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For those that are curious:
> 
> https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


What sort of bomb should I use?


----------



## blybrook PE

Chattaneer said:


> What sort of bomb should I use?


ALL of them!


----------



## Ranger1316

preeb said:


> I often see these at Marshall's. Often they are "imperfect" so there is no lifetime guarantee, but they are also about half price. Wool is a good material for warm socks!


Gotta love TJ Maxx and Ross too


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> umm


Mines was founded before Georgia Tech.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For those that are curious:
> 
> https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ranger1316 said:


> Gotta love TJ Maxx and Ross too


we don't have Ross here


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  Serious question guys:  I bought a space heater for my apartment because I tend to lounge on the couch/don't care if the rest of the apartment gets cold, but if my feet get cold I get ultra sad (socks kinda work, but my feet have been broken a couple of times, so they don't generate heat or something?).  I have vaulted ceilings around 12' tall and it's pretty open-concept from living room to dining room to recessed kitchen.  Bedroom and bathroom are only areas I can 'close off'/close the door.  I feel like the space heater isn't doing that great of a job, but I don't want to kick up the thermostat since it'd then be heating a huge amount of space that I'm technically not in.
> 
> Thinking maybe return the space heater and grab a heated blanket instead?  Thoughts on people who have done this before?


Costco has awesome heated blankets. Get one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> For those that are curious:
> 
> https://nuclearsecrecy.com/nukemap/


COOL!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> Early timesheet SPAM.


Thank goodness I no longer have to do timesheets. 



squaretaper PE said:


> +1, I suck at CAD.


I’m a certified CAD designer with an AAS in engineering technology. I DO NOT let anyone at work know that. I spent a decade of my life buried in CAD. I never want to touch it again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> Thank goodness I no longer have to do timesheets.
> 
> I’m a certified CAD designer with an AAS in engineering technology. I DO NOT let anyone at work know that. I spent a decade of my life buried in CAD. I never want to touch it again.


100%


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> if they're house booties, that means they've never been outside, so i don't see how that'd destroy your couch?


Eh, they're house booties but they have treads/rubber on the bottom?  And unfortunately the apartment is furnished with really nice German leather furniture/think leather.  I don't want to ruin anything only 2-months into the lease.

@MadamPirate I actually bought the space heater from Costco!  And they're having a deal on the heated blankets this week, I think, so I think my Friday night is going to be returning that and buying some other stuff.  Also getting a mini-price refund due to the parchment paper I bought going down in price.  I keep buying stuff that goes down in price literally less than a week later.


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, they're house booties but they have treads/rubber on the bottom?  And unfortunately the apartment is furnished with really nice German leather furniture/think leather.  I don't want to ruin anything only 2-months into the lease.
> 
> @MadamPirate I actually bought the space heater from Costco!  And they're having a deal on the heated blankets this week, I think, so I think my Friday night is going to be returning that and buying some other stuff.  Also getting a mini-price refund due to the parchment paper I bought going down in price.  I keep buying stuff that goes down in price literally less than a week later.


dang now i think i need to go to costco...


----------



## txjennah PE

I guess I'm going to spend the rest of my afternoon doing invoicing spam thhhh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> dang now i think i need to go to costco...


we don't have costco either lol


----------



## txjennah PE

phillstill said:


> Thank goodness I no longer have to do timesheets.
> 
> I’m a certified CAD designer with an AAS in engineering technology. I DO NOT let anyone at work know that. I spent a decade of my life buried in CAD. I never want to touch it again.


I'm a terrible engineer who doesn't know CAD...I did it in college, of course, but when I started work, we had dedicated CAD designers so I never had to touch it. And I don't wanna.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I guess I'm going to spend the rest of my afternoon doing invoicing spam thhhh


Uhm...is that as exciting as it sounds?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a terrible engineer who doesn't know CAD...I did it in college, of course, but when I started work, we had dedicated CAD designers so I never had to touch it. And I don't wanna.


I *was* pretty decent at it, but I just plain don't like it. I was spoiled in consulting because we were literally not allowed to do it and had to have designers/drafters do everything. Now I do some design but I'm in a terrible mood the whole time! :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Which probably explains the alcoholism. Tipple post? *hic* I mean triple post?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm a terrible engineer who doesn't know CAD...I did it in college, of course, but when I started work, we had dedicated CAD designers so I never had to touch it. And I don't wanna.


pfffft, you aren't alone.

We "took" it in my intro to engineering class, first semester freshman year. it was the first time they had taught it and it was like a 4 week module, maybe. and I bribed my project partner to do my CAD and I did his writing section (he had done CAD in HS, I didnt). And my company *typically* forbids electricals from having CAD and have us use the drafters.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> mah feeties will be sad blocks of ice.


This is adorably sad.


----------



## Orchid PE

Almost at 7000


----------



## Orchid PE

65 More?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> dang now i think i need to go to costco...


One of the main reasons I was excited to move to Indy: There are 3 Costcos within 25-minutes of my apartment, and all of them have gas.  On Long Island, Costco's were really spread out and only two had gas on the whole island.

@squaretaper PE that was my favorite thing about consulting!  I wasn't allowed to take billable hours from the drafters, so I had to do everything by hand and then yell at them when they randomly decided to add hatching to something!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I *was* pretty decent at it, but I just plain don't like it. I was spoiled in consulting because we were literally not allowed to do it and had to have designers/drafters do everything. Now I do some design but I'm in a terrible mood the whole time! :rotflmao:


this is how my company generally operates. our civils can do their own CAD but for the rest of us, we have drafters


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

are you just posting spaces now @Chattaneer


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> are you just posting spaces now @Chattaneer


I don't really know exactly what I'm doing, or how I'm doing it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I *was* pretty decent at it, but I just plain don't like it. I was spoiled in consulting because we were literally not allowed to do it and had to have designers/drafters do everything. Now I do some design but I'm in a terrible mood the whole time! :rotflmao:


I wish I wasn't allowed to do it. That'd be great!  :woot:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't really know exactly what I'm doing, or how I'm doing it.


Doesn't that describe all of us?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam

ETA: tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

We hit 7000


----------



## MadamPirate PE

and we're over 7k. @Will.I.Am you're slackin!


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> and we're over 7k. @Will.I.Am you're slackin!


Just trying to ensure the SPAMpede has actually ended.


----------



## Orchid PE

At this rate, I'll hit 1k in no time.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's Over [Seven] Thousand!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't really know exactly what I'm doing, or how I'm doing it.


This sums up my entire life.


----------



## Orchid PE

So I thought I had a good quote picked out for my signature, but I think I found something better.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

A local news outlet shared this:

https://www.newscentermaine.com/article/news/local/land-of-10000-stories/college-students-move-into-assisted-living-home/89-f100d3f7-8697-444b-990d-7b7c489e98c9?fbclid=IwAR1lq2Ds9B0wJuvng6P0KmmE8goFjQOZMge53KMB39nielh-65mm8vzbLg4

It's so sweet


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I...think I've consumed too much caffeine this morning. Everything is moving so fast.


----------



## leggo PE

Hello, spammers.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...think I've consumed too much caffeine this morning. Everything is moving so fast.


*as he does another hit off his ncees exam pencil*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> *as he does another hit off his ncees exam pencil*


Shh...don't tell the secret!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...think I've consumed too much caffeine this morning. Everything is moving so fast.


Well there is some stuff you can legally smoke in your state that makes stuff move slow.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...think I've consumed too much caffeine this morning. Everything is moving so fast.


I don't think I consumed enough caffeine... I'm going to end up asleep with my face planted in my keyboard, and accidentally send out an email that's nothing but semicolons.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Well there is some stuff you can legally smoke in your state that makes stuff move slow.


He's right you know. You must probably balance your uppers and your downers.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> He's right you know. You must probably balance your uppers and your downers.


@Chattaneer, M.D.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What is up with these men’s tidy whitey’s and the chick hugging the....package area.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What is up with these men’s tidy whitey’s and the chick hugging the....package area.


??


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What is up with these men’s tidy whitey’s and the chick hugging the....package area.


This got real interesting real quick.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What is up with these men’s tidy whitey’s and the chick hugging the....package area.


???


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam is good for you.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What is up with these men’s tidy whitey’s and the chick hugging the....package area.


Are you high on flu drugs?

Just wondering...


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam for lunch?


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm more interested in hearing about the underwear now instead of my exam results.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What is up with these men’s tidy whitey’s and the chick hugging the....package area.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> Well there is some stuff you can legally smoke in your state that makes stuff move slow.


My usual go-to line to avoid psychoactives is: I can already barely handle *actual* reality, let alone an altered one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think I'm going to eat my meal prep now, I can't wait until lunch.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Testing123


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My usual go-to line to avoid psychoactives is: I can already barely handle *actual* reality, let alone an altered one.


Maybe this "actual" reality is the altered one and the psychoactives show you the real one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think I'm going to eat my meal prep now, I can't wait until lunch.


whatcha got


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I had soup


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

soup again


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ive had soup 3 times this week. different kinds of soup at least


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ive had soup 3 times this week. different kinds of soup at least


souperb choice


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> whatcha got


Usual "kitchen sink" veggie soup. I'm boring.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> souperb choice


Too far.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Uhm...is that as exciting as it sounds?


Yeah the two people who used to manage this project have left the company, so we're trying to figure out what the eff they did so we can invoice.  Gooood times but at least it's billable, woot woot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> Maybe this "actual" reality is the altered one and the psychoactives show you the real one.


Are you Timothy Leary??  :rotflmao:


----------



## txjennah PE

CHILI FOR LUNCH BECAUSE I LOVE MYSELF

It's supposed to have poblano peppers.  While I was pleased to find poblano peppers at my midwest supermarket, it was the saddest poblano I ever did see. And it was the last one. Maybe I will have more luck this weekend's shopping trip.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Usual "kitchen sink" veggie soup. I'm boring.


i had flu fighter chicken stew from the run fast eat slow cookbook.

it could be considered kitchen sink. there's things in here i've not put in other soups


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> CHILI FOR LUNCH BECAUSE I LOVE MYSELF
> 
> It's supposed to have poblano peppers.  While I was pleased to find poblano peppers at my midwest supermarket, it was the saddest poblano I ever did see. And it was the last one. Maybe I will have more luck this weekend's shopping trip.


we even have poblano peppers here in maine so i'm a bit concerned for your grocery stores


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Who's ready for some more SPAM?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM!

Edit: TAWP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We have the SPAM, and we're voting SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Apparently, my post count doesn't go up with every post.


----------



## Orchid PE

This is post 693.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down for some SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

And this is post ?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam.

Edit: TOP, again!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah the two people who used to manage this project have left the company, so we're trying to figure out what the eff they did so we can invoice.  Gooood times but at least it's billable, woot woot.


Wow, no transition? Was it an angry walkout? A table flip rage quit? Did someone get 'disappeared'?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

700


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Apparently, my post count doesn't go up with every post.


On the contrary, it does.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> On the contrary, it does.


Let's test it.

This is post 701.


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam? 702


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam? 703


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam? 704


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm not sure how I ended up in the mafia thread, whoops


----------



## Orchid PE

705


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

after lunch spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Once you start measuring fun, it stops being fun.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow, no transition? Was it an angry walkout? A table flip rage quit? Did someone get 'disappeared'?


Must be the Mafia.


----------



## Orchid PE

This should be 706.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> This should be 706.


Was it?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Yeah, I'm getting screwed on the post count.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Get yo' SPAM here!

Edit: TOP!!!!1!!!1!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Was it?


It was 704.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yum, threw in some lentils. Not bad!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Ranger1316

LyceeFruit said:


> we don't have Ross here


I take my variety for granted lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> It was 704.


Close, at least.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++

eta: woo tops!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maybe there's some lag.


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wow, no transition? Was it an angry walkout? A table flip rage quit? Did someone get 'disappeared'?


The previous PM gave up this project about 2 months before she left, so while there was a transition period, the invoicing deadlines didn't hit until after she'd given up the project.  And of course now that we have questions, she's not here haha.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++

eta: yay tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## txjennah PE

Halloween candy bc I don't love myselffffff


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

> postcount++
Click to expand...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*postcount++*


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!

Edit: TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

> Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

> Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

> Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

> Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

> Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

We did it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This is ludicrous SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maximum SPAMming!

Edit: TAHP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

postcount++


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Okay, it's only day 12 of The Suck and we are halfway to 15k

eta: day 13?


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Okay, it's only day 12 of The Suck and we are halfway to 15k
> 
> eta: day 13?


I should probably do at least _one_ thing at work today.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just so I'm not crazy, this is post *778*.


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Did someone say spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LOOK WHATS COMING TODAY


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Did someone say spam?


Can you update the tops table?


----------



## Orchid PE

So this should be *782. But it's only 780.*


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Can you update the tops table?


My last update was 254. That's a lot of pages to catch up on.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> My last update was 254. That's a lot of pages to catch up on.


get crackin! lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I thought you were dead?  Dead people don't need to go to meetings.


Lol I’m a ghost boooooooo


----------



## Orchid PE

Top Post Count Update


squaretaper PE


69


Chattaneer


43


MadamPirate


35


RBHeadge PE


32


Will.I.Am


24


LyceeFruit


23


P-E


19


Chebyshevll PE


11


matt267 PE


9


JayKay PE


9


civilrobot


6


leggo PE


5


txjennah PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Njmike PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


Wow!


1


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14196


Oooh, v.nice bar graph


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14196


Now there's a real engineer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## preeb

I must get on this list


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## preeb

oops.

edit: fudge!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boom headshot.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

i dont wanna


----------



## preeb

My brain has become spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Boom headshot.


Boom.  :210:    :suicide1:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## preeb

Wham bam, spam you ma'am!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LENNY THE LOBSTAH


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i was AFK. had to help my new engineer. who repeatedly thanks me. it's odd


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I've been playing this game where I just say "no, thank you" to pretty much anything anyone says to me, request or otherwise.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE why a confuzzled face reaction


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why is it odd?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm also very dumb and easily confused.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post SPAM.


----------



## preeb

You can just say no? I need to work on that.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Why is it odd?


he thanks me for like literally every question he asks me. And I just find it weird since it's a quick question. Like I get it when I spent 3 days in a room with him training him. In our 5 mintue convo, I got thanked 3 times.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's more like I interrupt them before they can even finish their sentence with "NO, thank you!"


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's just a game, I'm not a jerk. I'll usually do whatever is asked.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## preeb

Damn, time to try on the next go-around


----------



## preeb

sPam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14195


You stole my shtick.


----------



## Orchid PE

I see there's a few "sorely lacking" discipline around here.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm about to get to 800. So I'm just gonna post a little bit.


----------



## Orchid PE

I can't believe I was only at 300 yesterday. What a loser.


----------



## Orchid PE

How's the weather where everyone is? It might snow here next tuesday, which would be awesome.


----------



## Orchid PE

Askgulthorpe.


----------



## Orchid PE

5


----------



## Orchid PE

4


----------



## Orchid PE

3


----------



## Orchid PE

2


----------



## Orchid PE

1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You stole my shtick.


2nd time today i've seen a reference to that song


----------



## Orchid PE

800!  :beerchug:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> How's the weather where everyone is? It might snow here next tuesday, which would be awesome.


View attachment 14200


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> How's the weather where everyone is? It might snow here next tuesday, which would be awesome.


supposed to snow here tonight


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> How's the weather where everyone is? It might snow here next tuesday, which would be awesome.


Sunny. No more silent hill.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are we, spamming?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are, we, spamming?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Are, we spamming?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh man, it was totally smart to bring the AeroPress to the office. No more swill.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Brought my own coffee, too. I can only drink so much red tub coffee.


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> Will we get banned for "your mom" jokes?


It all depends on who you direct it towards.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Meeting break spam


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> he thanks me for like literally every question he asks me. And I just find it weird since it's a quick question. Like I get it when I spent 3 days in a room with him training him. In our 5 mintue convo, I got thanked 3 times.


You could have worse problems than getting thanked too much!

I personally thing there isn't _enough_ thanks in my industry! Not from clients, not from project managers, not from coworkers, not from anyone.


----------



## Orchid PE

So which year/exam supposedly had the worst downward spiral? I would love to read over some of the posts.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

It's 56 degrees and overcast here right now. Might get sunny this afternoon?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam Top


----------



## Orchid PE

matt267 PE said:


> It all depends on who you direct it towards.


Directed towards your mom.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Needs more SPAM puns.


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spuns?


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Directed towards your mom.


Why are you directing things to @matt267 PE's mom??


----------



## phillstill

37 degrees and cloudy


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm just gonna come out and say it. Shoresy has some of the best mom jokes of all time.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Needs more SPAM puns.


Can't afford it. Too ExSPAMsive.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> So which year/exam supposedly had the worst downward spiral? I would love to read over some of the posts.


I bet @RBHeadge PE could point you to some hilarity.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh I just got punched in the tired.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

y u so spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

sooooooo spaaaaaam

eta: whee, tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> spam


Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> sooooooo spaaaaaam


Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Ugh I just got punched in the tired.


Same.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam


Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Love a free lunch. 
 

Just has a mac n cheese burger with sweet potato fries. Now I could sleep.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

It just keeps on going.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Man.  I got to pee.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy crap.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> 
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spam
Click to expand...

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Holy crap.


Nah, bro, I said pee, not crap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah, bro, I said pee, not crap!


Just give it a minute.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

It's close enough to 4pm.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Should I make another coffee?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Should I make another coffee?


Yes

Also, slightly pissed, because someone asked what I've actually done since I've been here two months (you know, changing careers completely, going from private to public, and realizing that a bunch of training is required as well as a ton of random meetings I'm getting pulled into).  And I get he's probably/maybe/hopefully joking, but, shit, I'm pissed about that.

JK is being emotional.  Sorry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sometimes, unfortunately, dudebro has to stomp on someone. FNG is usually an easy target.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BTW, I'm FNG also.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yes
> 
> Also, slightly pissed, because someone asked what I've actually done since I've been here two months (you know, changing careers completely, going from private to public, and realizing that a bunch of training is required as well as a ton of random meetings I'm getting pulled into).  And I get he's probably/maybe/hopefully joking, but, shit, I'm pissed about that.
> 
> JK is being emotional.  Sorry.


It's not you, it's that guy being a dumbass, even if he was joking.

And no apology is ever needed for being emotional!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> It's not you, it's that guy being a dumbass, even if he was joking.
> 
> And no apology is ever needed for being emotional!


x a million for @leggo PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It's not you, it's that guy being a dumbass, even if he was joking.
> 
> And no apology is ever needed for being emotional!


+1 for being a human being.


----------



## leggo PE

We may be spammers, but even spammers are people too!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This SPAMMER is having a caffeine crash.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This SPAMMER is having a caffeine crash.


I told you to get more coffee!!!


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Sliced spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

phillstill said:


> Love a free lunch.
> 
> 
> Just has a mac n cheese burger with sweet potato fries. Now I could sleep.


That sounds delicious.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Can't wait for results.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yes
> 
> Also, slightly pissed, because someone asked what I've actually done since I've been here two months (you know, changing careers completely, going from private to public, and realizing that a bunch of training is required as well as a ton of random meetings I'm getting pulled into).  And I get he's probably/maybe/hopefully joking, but, shit, I'm pissed about that.
> 
> JK is being emotional.  Sorry.


I'm available for cutting bitches.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Can't wait for results.


You gots a way to go, punkin.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I told you to get more coffee!!!


I'm on it. AeroPress, deployed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dangit, I left my Eaton motor breaker sizing card thingy at home.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm available for cutting bitches.


This makes me feel loved.


----------



## leggo PE

phillstill said:


> Love a free lunch.
> 
> 
> Just has a mac n cheese burger with sweet potato fries. Now I could sleep.


Was this a burger with mac 'n cheese on it or was the burger patty made of mac 'n cheese?? Either way sounds ridiculously good!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Is nitro coffee any good?  We just a new Dunkin and I’m curious if this is something I should start consuming.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> This makes me feel loved.


As you should.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wow! said:


> Is nitro coffee any good?  We just a new Dunkin and I’m curious if this is something I should start consuming.


I personally like nitro coffee, but it's not for everyone.  I feel like it's stronger and smoother?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh, I shouldn't have had that peppermint mocha this morning.


----------



## preeb

Nitro coffee is pretty smooth, I like it. But I also think it's a bit too expensive.


----------



## Wow_PE!

preeb said:


> Nitro coffee is pretty smooth, I like it. But I also think it's a bit too expensive.


Oh ok and is it real strong?


----------



## Wow_PE!

JayKay PE said:


> I personally like nitro coffee, but it's not for everyone.  I feel like it's stronger and smoother?


Oh okay. Thanks! ️


----------



## Wow_PE!

Triple post


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Ugh, I shouldn't have had that peppermint mocha this morning.


YOU DESERVED IT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Ugh, I shouldn't have had that peppermint mocha this morning.


I've never had one, and I have $0.70 left on my Sbux gift card. *scratches chin*


----------



## preeb

Wow! said:


> Oh ok and is it real strong?


It doesn't taste or feel that much stronger to me. I feel like cold brew tastes like it is more concentrated.


----------



## phillstill

leggo PE said:


> Was this a burger with mac 'n cheese on it or was the burger patty made of mac 'n cheese?? Either way sounds ridiculously good!


Burger with Mac n cheese on it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> Burger with Mac n cheese on it


*heavy breathing*


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU DESERVED IT


Yeah, but I forgot to ask for almond milk.


----------



## phillstill

Woohoo. Off of work and my weekend starts today. I love working the 9/80 schedule


----------



## phillstill

MadamPirate said:


> Yeah, but I forgot to ask for almond milk.


Café mocha with coconut milk. Amazing!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Back home. Not sure what to SPAM about... but still want to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMmit!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CYBERSECURITY ALERT

(fixed, thanks @Will.I.Am)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> CYBERSECURITY ALERT


Top Notch CYBER Alert.  ldtimer:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> Woohoo. Off of work and my weekend starts today. I love working the 9/80 schedule


Bossman says he'll approve my 9/80 after the holidays.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's much better!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Obligatory post to not be stuck on 666 posts.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

sleepy spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Obligatory triple post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 7,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 7,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 7,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 7,800!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 7,800!!!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 7,800!!!
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


that didnt take long


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just taking SPAM in small, manageable chunks...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Bossman says he'll approve my 9/80 after the holidays.


Sucks that you’ll have to work 9 days/week.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

MadamPirate said:


> You gots a way to go, punkin.


Should be next week for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Should be next week for me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sucks that you’ll have to work 9 days/week.


I'm not good-looking enough to be paid to be good-looking.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

There really should be a SPAM emoji.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quint post?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> There really should be a SPAM emoji.


I second.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I second.


Thirded. Does the motion carry?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Should be next week for me.


You wired @matt267 PE $350 for the Early Results Program, right?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Thirded. Does the motion carry?


The motion is carried. Now, who is going to reach out to the Unicode Consortium to get the emoji going?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cool! A violin emoji!


----------



## leggo PE

A tiny violin....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam to 8,000


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I really have no idea where we are on the count


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Kid just got skipped in math. Not surprised. She’s 5 and comfortably doing second grade math. I taught her the multiplication table last weekend. 
 

She’s a sponge.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Sponge. Spam spam spam!!!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Long day spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Finally out of meetings spam

top.  :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

7825 spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

175 to go! Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> Kid just got skipped in math. Not surprised. She’s 5 and comfortably doing second grade math. I taught her the multiplication table last weekend.
> 
> 
> She’s a sponge.


That's pretty impressive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Kid just got skipped in math. Not surprised. She’s 5 and comfortably doing second grade math. I taught her the multiplication table last weekend.
> 
> 
> She’s a sponge.


Now teach it to her in Chinese.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm bored.


----------



## leggo PE

But I'm taking tomorrow off! Visiting some friends (including our godson) and my brother in LA this weekend. Early flight tomorrow!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> But I'm taking  tomorrow off! Visiting some friends (including our godson) and my brother in LA this weekend. Early flight tomorrow!


Gute Reise! Schlaft gut!


----------



## leggo PE

The last time we saw any of them was three months ago, at our wedding.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Gute Reise! Schlaft gut!


Danke schoen!


----------



## leggo PE

(Since I didn't read the guide about how to get an umlaut on a desktop computer)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quittin' time SPAM. SPAM ya later SPAMMERS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> (Since I didn't read the guide about how to get an umlaut on a desktop computer)


BUT IT WAS RIGHT THERE. I WORKED SO HARD FOR YOU


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This makes me feel loved.


Also here for cutting bitches. I can help with body disposal. Can legally bury a body in a backyard.in Maine with a permit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Also here for cutting bitches. I can help with body disposal. Can legally bury a body in a backyard.in Maine with a permit


I think you meant to post this in the mafia thread?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think you meant to post this in the mafia thread?


Nope, here. See pages 310/311 for the convo


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Finally home SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


Noooooooooo. My toddler just slept


----------



## phillstill

NikR said:


> Noooooooooo. My toddler just slept


I just finish putting my toddler to bed. Now my 7month old is wide awake.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Will.I.Am said:


> You wired @matt267 PE $350 for the Early Results Program, right?


Does he work for ncees? I signed up for the early results program.


----------



## NikR_PE

phillstill said:


> I just finish putting my toddler to bed. Now my 7month old is wide awake.


Well at least they are confined to one room.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Does he work for ncees? I signed up for the early results program.


Ah, it was @LyceeFruit who offered up her link for $600. I remember, now.  :laugh:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


@LyceeFruit is a cruel mistress.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top.?

Yeah, TOP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"waiting for @JayKay PE to write the lynching story " spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> "waiting for @JayKay PE to write the lynching story " spam


I second.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Duckface spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Cable-knit sweater SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get off my lawn SPAM


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM?


Nope, chuck testa


----------



## phillstill

:spam:


----------



## phillstill

:waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall:


----------



## phillstill

phillstill said:


> :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall:


:waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall::waitwall:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ham radio net SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Star Trek spam. Making our way through voyager for the second time


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Elbow patch spam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Heading to treadmill class


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Waiting for my windshield to de-fog tho


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 14 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's been 2 weeks, guys.

Only 6 more to go.  :waitwall:

(10 more to go in Pennsylvania.  :waitwall: :waitwall: )


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TrIpLe PoSt!1!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's been 2 weeks, guys.
> 
> Only 6 more to go.  :waitwall:
> 
> (10 more to go in Pennsylvania.  :waitwall: :waitwall: )


I'm looking towards around Dec 3 here in florida. A friend of mine took it in April and he got his results 40 days after the exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?

  :withstupid:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm looking towards around Dec 3 here in florida. A friend of mine took it in April and he got his results 40 days after the exam.


Don't hold on to a date, you'll be more anxious and disappointed when that date comes &amp; goes.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I didn’t make this one up, y’all.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

https://www.yescustom.com/collections/mens-underwear?sort_by=best-selling

Apparently a best seller.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I didn’t make this one up, y’all.


I cannot let Boyfriend see those. he'd think it's hilarious and might want a pair. So cringey


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Don't hold on to a date, you'll be more anxious and disappointed when that date comes &amp; goes.


I am. If it's not here by then, I'm calling the police.


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> View attachment 14216


This is one of the best things I've ever seen. My wife is going to love them!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Woo! 4:40am California time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MORNING


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm looking towards around Dec 3 here in florida. A friend of mine took it in April and he got his results 40 days after the exam.


October results often take longer than April because of the holidays. In all honesty, it'll probably be somewhere between the 3rd and 13th of December. Both of the items I mentioned above are exaggerations.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> October results often take longer than April because of the holidays. In all honesty, it'll probably be somewhere between the 3rd and 13th of December. Both of the items I mentioned above are exaggerations.


plus also the control systems cut score meeting. we have @phillstill to blame right? i think it's phill?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Don't hold on to a date, you'll be more anxious and disappointed when that date comes &amp; goes.


lusone:

I mean, I'm kind of holding on to Friday the 13th, but that's mostly just for the irony.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> plus also the control systems cut score meeting. we have @phillstill to blame right? i think it's phill?


Yep, it's @phillstill.  ldman:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Control systems engineers aren't real engineers.

...they're freakin' wizards.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Morning, @squaretaper PE.

Ooh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ready for Friday SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

So, are we SPAMming to 8k?


----------



## phillstill

LyceeFruit said:


> plus also the control systems cut score meeting. we have @phillstill to blame right? i think it's phill?





Will.I.Am said:


> Yep, it's @phillstill.  ldman:


Sure, blame the controls guy.  oop2:



squaretaper PE said:


> Control systems engineers aren't real engineers
> 
> ...they're freakin' wizards.


:winko:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

My dog keeps farting SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's adorable SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

She woke herself up SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> Sure, blame the controls guy.  oop2:


Whoever has the new spec is always to blame. ALWAYS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I believe in a thing called SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

A crazy little thing called SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I got you SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Saturday Night SPAM.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ARD/IEP meeting this morning. Yay.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM me to the Moon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Against the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM Moves.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Eastdown and SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> ARD/IEP meeting this morning. Yay.


How are you feeling today? Off your flu med high?


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Welcome to the SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is there life on SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Free SPAMMIN'


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMMY Jane's Last Dance.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on parade


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, time to get ready for work SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> ARD/IEP meeting this morning. Yay.


Good luck!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMmin' down a dream


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I am. If it's not here by then, I'm calling the police.


Recording/transcript or it didn't happen.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple post!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Control systems engineers aren't real engineers.
> 
> ...they're freakin' wizards.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

I think I might get my 5th dot today.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Control systems engineers aren't real engineers.
> 
> ...they're freakin' wizards.


At least, that’s what our customers believe.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> How are you feeling today? Off your flu med high?


Still like crap....meds barely help. I hear it takes 8 days, and I’m on day 3 I think. Thanks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Good luck!


Thanks! Well, when you use their own info to your advantage it’s going to be ok.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Thanks! Well, when you use their own info to your advantage it’s going to be ok.


Boom! Headshot.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Sounds like everyone's too busy for SPAM, this morning.  :sniff:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm here, kinda. I think I need to train my drafter to become a designer this morning, waiting for my PM to wander back so I can ask


----------



## Master slacker

aerhgsrthasefgserfhtsrt


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gosh I hate getting paid.

...said no one ever.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Almost at 8000


----------



## MadamPirate PE

gooooooooooooood morning, spammers!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm looking towards around Dec 3 here in florida. A friend of mine took it in April and he got his results 40 days after the exam.


I'm super bearish on a Dec 3 release.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Sounds like everyone's too busy for SPAM, this morning.  :sniff:


Too busy writing how people dead'ed in the mafia thread.  I can spam now!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

and


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## JayKay PE

Second from top!  Yes!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Second from top!  Yes!


Da real mvp


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Too busy writing how people dead'ed in the mafia thread.  I can spam now!


No worries. As the Mafia mod, you get a pass.


----------



## User1

Ded*ed


----------



## User1

It is me, guys. I got dedded


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> No worries. As the Mafia mod, you get a pass.


Wouldn’t it be nice if the exam worked that way?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm super bearish on a Dec 3 release.


That's the earliest I can possibly convince myself that results will be out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 8,500 by COB HST?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 8,500 by COB HST?


SPAM to 8000 right now?


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> It is me, guys. I got dedded


But you dropped 3 dress sizes beforehand, so you look fabulous!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> It is me, guys. I got dedded


It wasn't my fault, this time! I promise!  :bawling:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That's the earliest I can possibly convince myself that results will be out.


I'm leaning towards your ironic release date of 13 Dec.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> SPAM to 8000 right now?


SPAM for Control Systems!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Mechanical.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm leaning towards your ironic release date of 13 Dec.


I'd definitely bet closer to 12/13 than to 12/3.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Civil.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Enviro.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Electrical.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM for the money!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Chemical.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam for the show!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Nuclear.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get ready!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Petroleum.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's SPAM SPAM SPAM!!

Edit: oooh, surprise TOP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Industrial.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Fire Protection.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Metallurgical.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'd definitely bet closer to 12/13 than to 12/3.


It better not be 12/13, that is the first day of vacation.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Mining.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Architectural.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for Agricultural.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No SPAM for Software. That's not real engineering.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.

Is this 8000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

C'mon everybody, let's SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 950.


----------



## Orchid PE

950.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nice work, Class of Oct 2019.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Definitely getting the results Dec 3rd. Maybe earlier.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's Over [Eight] Thousand!!

Only one more thousand (or so) to the big time, guys.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'd definitely bet closer to 12/13 than to 12/3.


that's a very safe bet


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Definitely getting the results Dec 3rd. Maybe earlier.


At this rate, hitting 8k after 2 weeks, yeah maybe even November.


----------



## JayKay PE

AH


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## JayKay PE

So much spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, shopping at Aldi vs. Costco?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## JayKay PE

THE RESEARCH BEGINS


----------



## Orchid PE

Publix.


----------



## Orchid PE

Publix is the greatest grocery store of all time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Definitely getting the results Dec 3rd. Maybe earlier.


Don't hold your breath, or it will get really dark really fast.


----------



## Orchid PE

Publix is to literally any other grocery store as Chik-Fil-A is to McDonalds.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's a very safe bet


Yeah, that put the O/U right around where you set it a few days ago at 44.5.

Edit: ooh, surprise TOP, again!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 5th dot.


----------



## Orchid PE

*1000!*


----------



## Orchid PE

Now I have 5 dots.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now I have 5 dots.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now I have 5 dots.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now I have 5 dots.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now I have 5 dots.


----------



## Orchid PE

It seems Florida people get their results fairly quickly.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Don't hold your breath, or it will get really dark really fast.


Or if you do, record it for our entertainment.


----------



## Orchid PE

Let me poll some other people I know who took the test this past april and oct.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> It seems Florida people get their results fairly quickly.


not especially. They might get them by day 2, but it tends to be after most other states. trust me when I type that a difference of hours is psychologically huge.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Let me poll some other people I know who took the test this past april and oct.


poll them for what


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> It seems Florida people get their results fairly quickly.


Yeah, I think Florida usually releases on the first day, when NCEES releases the results... At least if I'm remembering right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Let me poll some other people I know who took the test this past april and oct.


You do realize we've collected all this data in the various map threads?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Nice work, Class of Oct 2019.


I think most of it is @Chattaneer &amp; @MadamPirate with assists from @Will.I.Am &amp; you. I'm a slacker lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You do realize we've collected all this data in the various map threads?


shhhhhhh don't tell them


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not especially. They might get them by day 2, but it tends to be after most other states. trust me when I type that a difference of hours is psychologically huge.


39 Day was pretty quick in my opinion.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I think Florida usually releases on the first day, when NCEES releases the results... At least if I'm remembering right.


Nope, looks like it's been day 2 the last few cycles.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You do realize we've collected all this data in the various map threads?


Yeah, I've looked over them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Are we seriously halfway there already? Hory shet


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, that put the O/U right around where you set it a few days ago at 44.5.
> 
> Edit: ooh, surprise TOP, again!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


That o/u was before I made that earlier post. I'd say it's increased since then.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Nope, looks like it's been day 2 the last few cycles.


So day 39 was day 2 of this past April?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> So day 39 was day 2 of this past April?


Yeah, Day 39 of The Suck was Day 2 of the exam results release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, Day 39 of The Suck was Day 2 of the exam results release.


According to NCEES, results were released May 14.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> According to NCEES, results were released May 14.


So they lied!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> According to NCEES, results were released May 14.


I can't tell if you're trolling the vets or yourself right now?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That o/u was before I made that earlier post. I'd say it's increased since then.


Gotcha. I'm thinking somewhere around 46 (12/10) or 47 (12/11). Split the difference and call it 46.5 at this point.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling the vets or yourself right now?


I just found a article from NCEES that said they released the results on May 14. But the map you posted shows people getting results on the 13th. So I'm starting the question the legitimacy of NCEES.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can't tell if you're trolling the vets or yourself right now?


Yes.  :Locolaugh:


----------



## Orchid PE

38 Days is pretty quick.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> So they lied!


results don't get released to the states all at the same time. They come out in batches. NCEES doesn't post that message until results were released to all of the state boards - which can take a couple days (recently) or a couple weeks (5+ years ago). Not all states release immediately after getting results from NCEES.

topps :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NooooooOoooooo don't get sucked into the guessing and analyzing maps! It does you know good, I know this from experience


----------



## Orchid PE

So when results are released, does NCEES update everyones dashboard with passed/failed or do they wait until the state releases the results? Or does NCEES update peoples dashboards in batches? And if that's the case, is it based on state?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> NooooooOoooooo don't get sucked into the guessing and analyzing maps! It does you know good, I know this from experience


lusone:

also, *we should really be having this discussion in the suck thread.*

*The spam thread is supposed to be a distraction from the exam wait.*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> NooooooOoooooo don't get sucked into the guessing and analyzing maps! It does you know good, I know this from experience


I'm kind of having fun with it... But all the while knowing that we could get results anywhere between December 3rd and February 3rd.  :woot:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> So when results are released, does NCEES update everyones dashboard with passed/failed or do they wait until the state releases the results? Or does NCEES update peoples dashboards in batches? And if that's the case, is it based on state?


So NCEES releases the results to the states. Some states have NCEES notify you of your results (so you get an email). And other states notify you themselves or use PCS (iirc).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> So when results are released, does NCEES update everyones dashboard with passed/failed or do they wait until the state releases the results? Or does NCEES update peoples dashboards in batches? And if that's the case, is it based on state?


It varies by state. There have been cases where the NCEES site did not update before the state boards informed the appropriate parties of their receipt of license.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> also, *we should really be having this discussion in the suck thread.*
> 
> *The spam thread is supposed to be a distraction from the exam wait.*


Analyzing helps distract me. Idk about anyone else.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> also, *we should really be having this discussion in the suck thread.*
> 
> *The spam thread is supposed to be a distraction from the exam wait.*


100%


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So NCEES releases the results to the states. Some states have NCEES notify you of your results (so you get an email). And other states notify you themselves or use PCS (iirc).






ChebyshevII PE said:


> It varies by state. There have been cases where the NCEES site did not update before the state boards informed the appropriate parties of their receipt of license.


So someone's NCEES dashboard could still say "Results Pending" even though they get notification from the state that they passed?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> So someone's NCEES dashboard could still say "Results Pending" even though they get notification from the state that they passed?


Correct. It has happened before.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think most of it is @Chattaneer &amp; @MadamPirate with assists from @Will.I.Am &amp; you. I'm a slacker lol


I think I only have around 1k posts in here.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Correct. It has happened before.


I don't like that.


----------



## Orchid PE

Is there a dashboard that has the statistics for this thread?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> I don't like that.


Hey, It’s better than having your state telling you that you passed and NCEES telling you that you failed.

Or is that the other way around? @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hey, It’s better than having your state telling you that you passed and NCEES telling you that you failed.
> 
> Or is that the other way around? @RBHeadge PE


I heard about something like that.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think most of it is @Chattaneer &amp; @MadamPirate with assists from @Will.I.Am &amp; you. I'm a slacker lol


Honestly, @squaretaper PE has been doing a lot of the leg work himself. He should really be patting himself on the back... Or maybe that's exactly what he was doing.  :laugh:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hey, It’s better than having your state telling you that you passed and NCEES telling you that you failed.
> 
> Or is that the other way around? @RBHeadge PE


That's a tough break.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*


squaretaper PE


75


Chattaneer


53


MadamPirate


36


RBHeadge PE


33


Will.I.Am


28


LyceeFruit


23


P-E


19


Chebyshevll PE


11


matt267 PE


9


JayKay PE


9


civilrobot


7


leggo PE


5


txjennah PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Wow!


2


Njmike PE


1


tj_PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


NikR


1


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh, and triple post.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Oh, and triple post.


Nah, dawg.


----------



## Orchid PE

Triple


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 75
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> P-E
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 1







Oh, and TOP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't like that.


well they don't care if you don't like that lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> well they don't care if you don't like that lol


NCEES:


----------



## Orchid PE

Another buddy of mine who works here was asked by NCEES to be apart of some committee to go over exam questions or something like that. He didn't do it. I would jump on that opportunity.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Another buddy of mine who works here was asked by NCEES to be apart of some committee to go over exam questions or something like that. He didn't do it. I would jump on that opportunity.


This was a few years ago, shortly after he got his PE. I don't think it was to review candidate exams, he made it sound like it was to review new exam questions or format or whatever.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Another buddy of mine who works here was asked by NCEES to be apart of some committee to go over exam questions or something like that. He didn't do it. I would jump on that opportunity.


I was also asked, for computer engineering. I didn’t do it (my schedule prohibited it), but I really wanted to.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I was also asked, for computer engineering. I didn’t do it (my schedule prohibited it), but I really wanted to.


What is for reviewing new questions?


----------



## Orchid PE

There's a lot of new members (not that I'm not one) in that suck thread. They need to come help spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> What is for reviewing new questions?


I think I’m my case it was for establishing the cut score.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> This was a few years ago, shortly after he got his PE. I don't think it was to review candidate exams, he made it sound like it was to review new exam questions or format or whatever.


Sounds like a PAKS meeting. What discipline, and was he semi-active in that discipline's professional society?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Sounds like a PAKS meeting. What discipline, and was he semi-active in that discipline's professional society?


Electrical. He took the power exam. Idk if he's active in anything.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think I’m my case it was for establishing the cut score.


So would they require you to take the same exam that the candidates took?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, shopping at Aldi vs. Costco?


Price Chopper!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> So would they require you to take the same exam that the candidates took?


yes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> So would they require you to take the same exam that the candidates took?


Probably. Given ncees’ description Of how exams are graded.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Idk if he's active in anything.


But he doesn't seem like the type of guy that would be involved in any societies. His reasoning for not participating was mainly because he didn't care to.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, shopping at Aldi vs. Costco?


I miss Aldi, we don't have that here


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

+1 for Aldi, I like German stuff.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wegmans!


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.buzzfeed.com/delaneystrunk/publix-rocks-and-you-know-it-keith


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

But...we don't have Publix in California. Or anywhere else west of the Mississippi.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> But...we don't have Publix in California. Or anywhere else west of the Mississippi.


Sad day.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> But...we don't have Publix in California. Or anywhere else west of the Mississippi.


Literally, when we were shopping for houses here, I only looked at houses that were within 15 minutes of a Publix. Not even joking.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> But...we don't have Publix in California. Or anywhere else west of the Mississippi.


That largely explains why I've never lived near one.


----------



## Orchid PE

They are starting to spread. I wish everyone had access to a Publix. If you've never shopped at one, next time you're near one you'll need to check it out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Wegmans!


Was all the rage in Syracuse.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We don't have Publix or Wegmens. Or Costco or Aldis or Sprouts or Ross in Maine.
There are Aldis and Costcos in other parts of New England. But to my knowledge, the rest dn't exist in New England


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Was all the rage in Syracuse.


That is accurate.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We don't have Publix or Wegmens. Or Costco or Aldis or Sprouts or Ross in Maine.
> There are Aldis and Costcos in other parts of New England. But to my knowledge, the rest dn't exist in New England


So do you go to walmart?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We don't have Publix or Wegmens. Or Costco or Aldis or Sprouts or Ross in Maine.
> There are Aldis and Costcos in other parts of New England. But to my knowledge, the rest dn't exist in New England


I think @LyceeFruit would do just fine on the frontier in 1800.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wegmans!


WELL DUH.

But, alas, there is no Wegmans in the midwest.  Everyone tells me Kroger is good, but I went as was not impressed.  I think I'm stuck with Meijer and Costco here.  Aldi is available, but I heard the produce isn't that great? And I think the stuff I like to buy (grape tomoatoes + apples) are cheaper in bulk at Costco


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> So do you go to walmart?


They only have farm stands in Maine.  It's quaint.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POSt

DAMNIT SQUARE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> They are starting to spread. I wish everyone had access to a Publix. If you've never shopped at one, next time you're near one you'll need to check it out.


The nearest Publix to @JayKay PE would be about 250-300 miles away.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was thinking of exploring the ethnic grocery they have around here.  I'm just looking for leeks, godamnit, and it seems like there are none to be found here!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> tomoatoes


Go home @JayKay PE, you're drunk.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The nearest Publix to @JayKay PE would be about 250-300 miles away.


I've gone to Publix before!  There is one around an hour from where I am in Indy.  I used to hit them up a lot when my family visited Florida


----------



## Orchid PE

Now, even though Publix is great, I may every once in a while, on occasion, sometimes, go to Fresh Market. I enjoy just walking around looking at all the random and local stuff you can't find in large grocery stores.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Go home @JayKay PE, you're drunk.


I AM TRYING TO TYPE BUT MY DESK IS TOO SMALL, SO MY KEYBOARD IS SHOVED VERY FAR AWAY FROM MY HANDS.  I AM TRYING MY BEST.  T_T


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Now, even though Publix is great, I may every once in a while, on occasion, sometimes, go to Fresh Market. I enjoy just walking around looking at all the random and local stuff you can't find in large grocery stores.


And most of the time their wine and coffee selections are fantastic.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love hearing about these stores I've never heard of. So cool! LadySquare and I usually shop at Raleys and/or Nugget (our local answer to Whole Paycheck).


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Now, even though Publix is great, I may every once in a while, on occasion, sometimes, go to Fresh Market. I enjoy just walking around looking at all the random and local stuff you can't find in large grocery stores.


I think your Fresh Market might be different from "The Fresh Market" on LI, which is expensive and not that great, tbh.  Not as good as Best Market, but they're being taken over by Lidl, so it's weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I AM TRYING TO TYPE BUT MY DESK IS TOO SMALL, SO MY KEYBOARD IS SHOVED VERY FAR AWAY FROM MY HANDS.  I AM TRYING MY BEST.  T_T


BE BEST.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> So do you go to walmart?


Bleck, no. I do my absolute best NOT to support the Walmart debacle but I do not shame those who do since in many parts of New England, it's the only option.

We have Hannafords (chain in NH, ME, VT, and MA based out of ME and owned by a German(?) company), Market Basket (MA chain in MA, NH, and 1 store in ME), Shaws (most of New England), Stop &amp; Shop (doesn't exist in ME or VT that I've seen). Price Chopper is in VT and CT that I've seen


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> And most of the time their wine and coffee selections are fantastic.


Which reminds me I need to go fill up my mug right quick.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've gone to Publix before!  There is one around an hour from where I am in Indy.  I used to hit them up a lot when my family visited Florida


Really? I'm on their website and the closest one I'm seeing is in Clarksville, TN.  :dunno:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think @LyceeFruit would do just fine on the frontier in 1800.


Maybe after Christmas when I get my foraging book!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I personally like going to the SUPER, and I mean SUPER sketchy Ukranian/Romanian/Korean/Kazakh store for certain staples.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think your Fresh Market might be different from "The Fresh Market" on LI, which is expensive and not that great, tbh.  Not as good as Best Market, but they're being taken over by Lidl, so it's weird.


Yeah! The Fresh Market. The two I've been to have been good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was thinking of exploring the ethnic grocery they have around here.  I'm just looking for leeks, godamnit, and it seems like there are none to be found here!


I'm so concerned about your grocery store options. Struggles with poblano peppers AND leeks?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Bleck, no. I do my absolute best NOT to support the Walmart debacle but I do not shame those who do since in many parts of New England, it's the only option.
> 
> We have Hannafords (chain in NH, ME, VT, and MA based out of ME and owned by a German(?) company), Market Basket (MA chain in MA, NH, and 1 store in ME), Shaws (most of New England), Stop &amp; Shop (doesn't exist in ME or VT that I've seen). Price Chopper is in VT and CT that I've seen


Thanks @LyceeFruit, I've never heard of ANY of these!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

There 1 Trader Joes and 1 Whole Foods in the state of Maine right now too.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Really? I'm on their website and the closest one I'm seeing is in Clarksville, TN.  :dunno:


I just google mapped it.  Looks like it was an error in the "whitehall plaza" location (I guess there are multiple white halls here?  Who knew)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There 1 Trader Joes and 1 Whole Foods in the state of Maine right now too.


So, basically, Maine = Mars.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Thanks @LyceeFruit, I've never heard of ANY of these!


There's also Pricerite in CT which I liked. And Shoprite in CT (which I think is in NJ too). I went to those 2 plus Aldi when I lived in CT.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

I don't see any votes for Super Targets.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Robbed!


Wheel, snipe, celly.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There's also Pricerite in CT which I liked. And Shoprite in CT (which I think is in NJ too). I went to those 2 plus Aldi when I lived in CT.


I've gone to a ton of these.  They kinda leech into upstate NY or tried LI but then couldn't make the cut.  Like Waldbaums or King Kullen, which are both being taken over by Stop and Shop?  Shoprite = my moms favorite grocery and it's got a couple of locations on LI.  I just like the can-can song/deals.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just google mapped it.  Looks like it was an error in the "whitehall plaza" location (I guess there are multiple white halls here?  Who knew)


Yeah, there's one right near Columbus, OH... Don't ever go there, though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So, basically, Maine = Mars.




1.3 million people spread out over 35385 sq mi. And the state is very old, very white, not super  off if you're outside of the greater Portland area so no real incentive to open things here. We also have high business taxes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, there's one right near Columbus, OH... Don't ever go there, though.


Noted.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm so concerned about your grocery store options. Struggles with poblano peppers AND leeks?!


YES.  THESE ARE TWO VITAL COMPONENTS OF MY EATING.

I mean, I guess I could do a ton of shallots and green onions for the leeks...but I really like leeks.  And I really like peppers.  And all they seem to have here are bell peppers?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 1.3 million people spread out over 35385 sq mi. And the state is very old, very white, not super  off if you're outside of the greater Portland area so no real incentive to open things here. We also have high business taxes


I...don't think I'd fit in there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't see any votes for Super Targets.


We don't have those in Maine


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't see any votes for Super Targets.


Because Super Targets suck.  Limited produce, just a ton of microwave shit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> YES.  THESE ARE TWO VITAL COMPONENTS OF MY EATING.
> 
> I mean, I guess I could do a ton of shallots and green onions for the leeks...but I really like leeks.  And I really like peppers.  And all they seem to have here are bell peppers?


Leeks are a big thing here in Maine. At our farmers markets. Those we have a lot of!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...don't think I'd fit in there.


Yeah... it's interesting


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Welp, all I can say is .


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I personally like going to the SUPER, and I mean SUPER sketchy Ukranian/Romanian/Korean/Kazakh store for certain staples.


The strength of your stomach must be the thing of legends.  :respect:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The strength of your stomach must be the thing of legends.  :respect:


My people are known for eating anything and everything. It's a thing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My people are known for eating anything and everything. It's a thing.


I tip my hat to you, good sir.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Welp, all I can say is .


WE DO HAVE THOSE IN MAINE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> WE DO HAVE THOSE IN MAINE


I'm gonna do a clambake when it gets colder. Stocking up on kombu.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Noted.


"Whitehall Corp. Limit"

*Locks Car Doors*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I throw in lobster for color and other people like it, but I actually don't like it (or anyway, I don't get it). Manila clams and steamers are my jam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Locks Car Does


Go home, @Will.I.Am. You're drunk, too.


----------



## Orchid PE

We've almost surpassed the April thread! They were at 8297. If I'm looking correctly.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My people are known for eating anything and everything. It's a thing.


Are...you a lizard?  ARE YOU A KOMODO DRAGON???

@LyceeFruit, leeks are pretty big on LI due to the sandy soil making really good growing.  I just...I've never been in a grocery store that hasn't had them before?  Very jarring!

*edit* Yes!  Top post is leek discourse!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Go home, @Will.I.Am. You're drunk, too.


Yeah, I got Autoco-Wrecked.  :mellow:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We should have a Friday night drunk tank SPAM throwdown here. 1am EST, get loaded, and SPAM hard.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should have a Friday night drunk tank SPAM throwdown here. 1am EST, get loaded, and SPAM hard.


I'm gonna pass on that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm gonna pass on that


Only joking. I'm in bed by 9:30.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are...you a lizard?  ARE YOU A KOMODO DRAGON???
> 
> @LyceeFruit, leeks are pretty big on LI due to the sandy soil making really good growing.  I just...I've never been in a grocery store that hasn't had them before?  Very jarring!
> 
> *edit* Yes!  Top post is leek discourse!


So weird. I can't wrap my head around it


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should have a Friday night drunk tank SPAM throwdown here. 1am EST, get loaded, and SPAM hard.


Friday 1AM EST?  Or...Saturday 1AM EST?  Because.  Uh.  I still gots work on Friday.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Edited just now by squaretaper PE


Why the edit @squaretaper PE? Afraid someone might notice you're drunk???


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Only joking. I'm in bed by 9:30.


Me too plus 8 years sober


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should have a Friday night drunk tank SPAM throwdown here. 1am EST, get loaded, and SPAM hard.






JayKay PE said:


> Friday 1AM EST?  Or...Saturday 1AM EST?  Because.  Uh.  I still gots work on Friday.


She makes a good point. 1am Friday was this morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Why the edit @squaretaper PE? Afraid someone might notice you're drunk???


I AM drunk. ON POWER. Got my intern today! MUAHAHA


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should have a Friday night drunk tank SPAM throwdown here. 1am EST, get loaded, and SPAM hard.


Hard Pass.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should have a Friday night drunk tank SPAM throwdown here. 1am EST, get loaded, and SPAM hard.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam

Edit:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coffee time. And! And! I found secret stash of sweetened condensed milk. Gonna make a Vietnamese coffee.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Coffee time. And! And! I found secret stash of sweetened condensed milk. Gonna make a Vietnamese coffee.


Ah, yes, I remember the days when I could have dairy. I wish there was a way to know you're in the good old days before you've actually left them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MisterVeggieBowl said:


> There is a long-running "joke" on this site that if you get the NCEES survey, you have failed. DO NOT BELIEVE ANY OF THIS. IT IS NONSENSE. EVERYONE gets the survey.
> 
> There is no way to know if you have passed or failed before the official timeline.
> 
> There are other jokes they try as well, like saying if you can go into NCEES and try to register for the next PE Exam and you can, you have failed. DON'T believe this one either.
> 
> Just wait for your results like the rest of us.




^1st post &amp; already a buzzkill


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ^1st post &amp; already a buzzkill


Who would be spreading such misinformation? Everyone knows if you get a survey you failed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ^1st post &amp; already a buzzkill


SHUN HIM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ah, yes, I remember the days when I could have dairy. I wish there was a way to know you're in the good old days before you've actually left them.


@Chattaneer going deep.


----------



## teab




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What are peoples' favorite local coffee places? Unless all you have is Sbux, nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We have Temple Coffee here, I'm unreasonably loyal.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SHUN HIM.


Shun the non-believer! SHUUUUUUUUN!!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What are peoples' favorite local coffee places? Unless all you have is Sbux, nothing wrong with that either.


My house.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What are peoples' favorite local coffee places? Unless all you have is Sbux, nothing wrong with that either.


WE DO HAVE THOSE!

So many. In fact. It's actually kind of overwhelming - especially when you add in "places that sell coffee but aren't a coffee shop"


----------



## teab

Oh another good one


----------



## Orchid PE

I may have trolled him a tiny bit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

teab said:


> Oh another good one


NEW BLOOD!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> NEW BLOOD! FRESH MEAT


FIFY.


----------



## teab

LyceeFruit said:


> NEW BLOOD!


Oh I've been here for a while................watching waiting for the right time to strike again.

Its Pumpkin Spice Spam season.


----------



## Orchid PE

teab said:


> Oh I've been here for a while................watching waiting for the right time to strike again.
> 
> Its Pumpkin Spice Spam season.


That's cute.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FFFFfffffudge. My AeroPress has a crack in it.


----------



## Orchid PE

You can't fool me with your lies! I know Qui Gon Jinn is dead.


----------



## phillstill

Chattaneer said:


> *Top Post Count Update*
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 75
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 53
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 36
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 33
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 28
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 23
> 
> 
> P-E
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 11
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 1


How do I get on this list?



squaretaper PE said:


> Go home, @Will.I.Am. You're drunk, too.


It’s my day off. Is it to early to have a beer?



squaretaper PE said:


> My people are known for eating anything and everything. It's a thing.


Are you Vietnamese? My  wife’s Vietnamese and she is the same way. 



squaretaper PE said:


> Coffee time. And! And! I found secret stash of sweetened condensed milk. Gonna make a Vietnamese coffee.


Found an awesome recipe on a Vietnamese cooking group on Facebook.


----------



## teab

squaretaper PE said:


> FIFY.


Got my PE a little while back but I always return to EB for a little poke on the spam threads around this time to watch people lose their minds.


----------



## Orchid PE

phillstill said:


> How do I get on this list?


Get a top post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> How do I get on this list?
> 
> It’s my day off. Is it to early to have a beer?
> 
> Are you Vietnamese? My  wife’s Vietnamese and she is the same way.
> 
> Found an awesome recipe on a Vietnamese cooking group on Facebook.
> 
> 
> *image snip*


Cool, thanks for the recipe! I'm...actually not sure if I own a whisk. I'll look and/or ask LadySquare.

Haha! Not Vietnamese, but very close. My folks are from Hong Kong so we're Cantonese. LadySquare is Caucasian and is frequently horrified. Sorry dear.

And, as long as you're not doing design, go ahead and crack open that beer!

Edit: Whoa! REALLY surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

phillstill said:


> How do I get on this list?


Kill a man


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam

Edit: NOT TODAY!

Edit: Wheel, snipe, celly

Edit: edit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Kill a man


*backs away slowly*  Actually, *sharpens axe*


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coffee gone. Gonna make a second one.


----------



## Orchid PE

Me thinks we have a camper waiting to snipe a top post...


----------



## phillstill

My phone is to slow to try


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

OMG FRIDAY SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Kill a man


Should I rename the list to "007 'Post' Count"?


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Good morning! Barely made it before noon


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam

Edit: Wheel, snipe, celly


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

What's the goal today?


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> What's the goal today?


Get yourself to 500!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> What's the goal today?


SPAM to 10,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 10,000?


That seems like a bit much? I could be wrong.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Get yourself to 500!!!


I


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> That seems like a bit much? I could be wrong.


All depends on how badly people want their scores.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Get yourself to 500!!!


CAN


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Get yourself to 500!!!


DO


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Get yourself to 500!!!


THAT


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> THAT


WOOHOO!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Our first long cold weekend this Fall.

I want to start buying bourbon.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I drink wine.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I like scotch.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> Our first long cold weekend this Fall.
> 
> I want to start buying bourbon.


I don't think I've ever stopped.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I love Jamaican rum.

:bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

And spiced rum.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

But I don't know a lot about bourbon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I love Jamaican rum.


Does Mr. civilrobot have a recommendation?


----------



## Orchid PE

Angel's Envy. Though the alcohol is a blend, and not technically distilled by the company, it's still good.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Also, I need to read about velvet and brass barstools for a kitchen island.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Since he's from the motherland.


----------



## Orchid PE

Evan Williams.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I love them but is it more form than function?


----------



## Orchid PE

Elijah Craig


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Has anyone tried those peel and stick paint samples? I need to pick a paint palette.


----------



## Orchid PE

Conor McGregor is NOT THE FATHER!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Does Mr. civilrobot have a recommendation?


I drink what his father drank (RIP).  Mr. civilrobot thinks I'm crazy. lol

Wrey and Nephew white rum.

Appleton dark rum.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Has anyone tried those peel and stick paint samples? I need to pick a paint palette.


LadySquare tried those but couldn't quite picture the whole room. So, we ended up just buying sample pails and painting large-ish sections of wall to get a better idea. It was worth the effort.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Conor McGregor is NOT THE FATHER!


is that a kind of bourbon?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm back after 4 days away. DAMN, that's 178 pages that I missed. I'm too lazy / busy to read everything. Anyone want to summarize the highlights?


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> is that a kind of bourbon?


No just a story that popped up in my news feed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> LadySquare tried those but couldn't quite picture the whole room. So, we ended up just buying sample pails and painting large-ish sections of wall to get a better idea. It was worth the effort.


you just saved me time and an argument. lol thank you.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm back after 4 days away. DAMN, that's 178 pages that I missed. I'm too lazy / busy to read everything. Anyone want to summarize the highlights?


*Spam*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm back after 4 days away. DAMN, that's 178 pages that I missed. I'm too lazy / busy to read everything. Anyone want to summarize the highlights?


the goal is 10,000. get to work.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam

Edit: Wheel, snipe, celly


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> No just a story that popped up in my news feed.


lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend is letting me repaint the living room. I actually don't dislike the color but he never repainted it when he moved in and there's damage to it from the last owner. Plus there was something on the wall he removed and the old owner was lazy AF and painted around it. So there's a sizable white spot on the wall.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I also want to make an apple pie. what's up with the orange zest in this recipe?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> you just saved me time and an argument. lol thank you.


I'm sure others will chime in, but I've been super happy with the Sherwin-Williams paints.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Kill a man


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

for reasons, I will not sip bourbon and try to make an apple pie for the first time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I only do that with recipes I know well.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Boyfriend is letting me repaint the living room. I actually don't dislike the color but he never repainted it when he moved in and there's damage to it from the last owner. Plus there was something on the wall he removed and the old owner was lazy AF and painted around it. So there's a sizable white spot on the wall.


Just repaint everything. Not hard and it makes everything feel new.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm back after 4 days away. DAMN, that's 178 pages that I missed. I'm too lazy / busy to read everything. Anyone want to summarize the highlights?


 IGOT THIS.

 &amp;


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

after the shark accident of 2005, it will never happen again.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IGOT THIS.
> 
> &amp;


@LyceeFruit is the worst.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just repaint everything. Not hard and it makes everything feel new.


that's my plan. but I have to pick a color. so it's a light grey-ish blue. and so I picked out similar ones. and with the exception of one of the samples I picked, he said they all look the same. And then I got distracted by unpacking the kitchen and can't find the sample squares I got


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm sure others will chime in, but I've been super happy with the Sherwin-Williams paints.


our builder loves Sherwin Williams and even has a blend specifically for his houses. but we had some success with behr marquee in my daughter's room. but her colors are straight up out of a Crayola box. we let her pick her own colors.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @LyceeFruit is the worst.


no i'm not


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> that's my plan. but I have to pick a color. so it's a light grey-ish blue. and so I picked out similar ones. and with the exception of one of the samples I picked, he said they all look the same. And then I got distracted by unpacking the kitchen and can't find the sample squares I got


Regardless of the color though, definitely treat yourself to a good brush for cutting in. Makes it soooo much easier.

Nothing like a joint project as a relationship test!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> our builder loves Sherwin Williams and even has a blend specifically for his houses. but we had some success with behr marquee in my daughter's room. but her colors are straight up out of a Crayola box. we let her pick her own colors.


i love behr marquee. it's so worth it.

one of my apartments had bright blue walls. like Kansas City Royals blue (but a little brighter). and one coat, cream.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> &amp;


This song is pure plagiarism. I remember singing songs to this tune long before baby shark came out. It's ridiculous how they get to profit off it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> no i'm not


Well, .


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@LyceeFruit do you have any good tips for apple pie? or it's as straight forward as it appears?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Regardless of the color though, definitely treat yourself to a good brush for cutting in. Makes it soooo much easier.
> 
> Nothing like a joint project as a relationship test!


I like painting


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> i love behr marquee. it's so worth it.
> 
> one of my apartments had bright blue walls. like Kansas City Royals blue (but a little brighter). and one coat, cream.


it looks so good.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> @LyceeFruit do you have any good tips for apple pie? or it's as straight forward as it appears?


i'm not sure i've made a traditional apple pie. @leggo PE @JayKay PE how about you?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Should I rename the list to "007 'Post' Count"?


"Confirmed Kills"


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> This song is pure plagiarism. I remember singing songs to this tune long before baby shark came out. It's ridiculous how they get to profit off it.


ive never actually hear the whol song


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've been in my house for almost 2 years and I haven't painted any rooms except for my daughter's. I'm supposed to pick colors and furniture during this exam results waiting period.  I do not paint. I am bad at it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam

Edit: Wheel, snipe, celly


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

also, more paint ends up on me than on the wall.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ive never actually hear the whol song


Ah, it's all good. It just bugs me that an old melody was taken and used for something like that instead of someone coming up with a melody on their own.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

my weirdest paradox:


I work in construction.

Can tell if something is done right or wrong.

Can tell you HOW to do it.

I cannot do any of it.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> my weirdest paradox:
> 
> 
> I work in construction.
> 
> Can tell if something is done right or wrong.
> 
> Can tell you HOW to do it.
> 
> I cannot do any of it.


70 more to go!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Me, my wife, and son (13) all love the baby shark song. But that's probably because there are no little kids in our family, so we've never be forced to listen to it for hours.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm not sure i've made a traditional apple pie. @leggo PE @JayKay PE how about you?


@civilrobot What did you want to know about apple pie?  Are you doing a double crust or a single/open-face?  Send more deets and I'll see if I can help out.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> my weirdest paradox:
> 
> 
> I work in construction.
> 
> Can tell if something is done right or wrong.
> 
> Can tell you HOW to do it.
> 
> I cannot do any of it.


THIS IS JK WORK HISTORY IN A NUTSHELL


----------



## JayKay PE

I want lunch


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @civilrobot What did you want to know about apple pie?  Are you doing a double crust or a single/open-face?  Send more deets and I'll see if I can help out.


The doctor is in.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, why do they need to do carpentry work right next door


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> the goal is 10,000. get to work.


----------



## JayKay PE

It is so loud and is making this mold SOP even harder to write


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> @civilrobot What did you want to know about apple pie?  Are you doing a double crust or a single/open-face?  Send more deets and I'll see if I can help out.


what are these things that you speak of? 

double crust? 

single/open face?

I feel like my whole life is a lie.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oof, government tea is gross.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14229


Are the Huns coming?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Switching back to coffee.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> I've been in my house for almost 2 years and I haven't painted any rooms except for my daughter's. I'm supposed to pick colors and furniture during this exam results waiting period.  I do not paint. I am bad at it.


I get to do that next summer once the roommate finally moves out. Oi.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE I feel like the world has lied to me. 

I want to make a good basic apple pie. I am not making my own crust for the first go 'round. Any suggestions on brands to buy?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Oof, government tea is gross.


It was at this moment, he realized he messed up.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are the Huns coming?


Maybe...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I can't figure out what's wrong with my calcs - they're not coming out like I think they should and I DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I can't figure out what's wrong with my calcs - they're not coming out like I think they should and I DONT KNOW WHY


Have you tried Ohm's law?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Maybe...


Which kind of huns?

The Mulan kind, or the MLM kind?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I can't figure out what's wrong with my calcs - they're not coming out like I think they should and I DONT KNOW WHY


Are you in radians or degrees? :rotflmao:

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> The doctor is in.


basic apple pie. I was on laura in the kitchen's website and all of the ingredients made sense.... except for orange zest. 

I've found that orange zest can be overpowering. should I include it?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Have you tried Ohm's law?


It's a loss calc, so I am indeed performing a permutation of Ohm's law.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Are you in radians or degrees? :rotflmao:


Neither, I'm in Watts!


----------



## preeb

MadamPirate said:


> Which kind of huns?
> 
> The Mulan kind, or the MLM kind?


The Hun...Gary's

I need lunch...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Neither, I'm in Watts!


You electricals...everything you do is black magic anyway.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> The Mulan kind, or the MLM kind?


I'm not sure which is more frightening...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm not sure which is more frightening...


Is someone doing a racism?


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Electrical Engineering trolling:
> 
> "I can't figure this design out."
> 
> "Have you tried Ohm's law?"


From and earlier post.


----------



## Orchid PE

Have you tried Mhos?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Arc Flash would be a great name for a band.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You electricals...everything you do is black magic anyway.


Black magic that makes your computer work and your lights turn on.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You electricals...everything you do is black magic anyway.


----------



## Orchid PE

For all those who aren't EE:

Obviously, the units of resistance is Ohms.

We also have something called conductivity, which has the units of Mhos. 

We're very creative with our unit names.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm not sure which is more frightening...


I mean, I'm personally more afraid of the MLM kind because Mulan defeats her kind with a strategically placed avalanche.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Have you tried Mhos?


We call them Siemens now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Black magic that makes your computer work and your lights turn on.


I rely on you to keep the blue smoke inside.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> We call them Siemens now.


I never will.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

BECAUSE I'M REALLY FIVE:

*giggle*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I love these ultra modern barstool chairs yet all I can do is picture my daughter finding some awkward way to flip herself off of it. 

oh, kids.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I rely on you to keep the blue smoke inside.


Hahahaha - I'm really bad at that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> BECAUSE I'M REALLY FIVE:
> 
> *giggle*


Welcome to the SPAM thread.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I never will.


One of my teachers in college is around my age, and after I graduated we talked about how hard it is not to have the giggles when you refer to the unit of Siemens.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> We call them Siemens now.


Also, wooooosh.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

where am I on the post count thingy?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

:bananalama: oh! 435!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We just did an arc flash/arc blast safety training. Yeesh...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> where am I on the post count thingy?


435?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We just did an arc flash/arc blast safety training. Yeesh...


Good times, huh?!

Wear your damn moonsuit.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MadamPirate said:


> Good times, huh?!
> 
> Wear your damn moonsuit.


those gloves are crazy!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!!!!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is someone doing a racism?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> those gloves are crazy!


But they keep you safe! Look at the story at the back of NFPA 70E.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> where am I on the post count thingy?


Preliminary numbers are showing 7. But haven't updated recently.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

AMPS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Full city roast or French roast? Go.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14231


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

AMPS!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

PAMSAY!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

PAMSAY!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPSMAPS

ETA: yaaaas, tops!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

PAMSAYY!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

As they say, a  a day...and you have really high cholesterol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wanna know what I remember about Electrical Engineering? 

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

where the classroom was located in my engineering building.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I got an A in that class by the way.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


I'm trying to hit 1k posts.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​
 ​
tops!​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Something something right hand rule something something.


Curl your fingers around


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​
 ​
tops again!​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Something something right hand rule something something.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Whose spam is this?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Who's on spam?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> Who's on spam?


No he's on spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

> MAPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic

FANSPAMTIC!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic

FANSPAMTIC!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS

tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic

FANSPAMTIC!

SPAMTUALLY THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic

FANSPAMTIC!

SPAMTUALLY THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Orchid PE

Too much spam for me. I need to do at least 1 thing at work today. And that's to make a sandwich.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic

FANSPAMTIC!

SPAMTUALLY THIS IS GREAT!

HEY T-G-I-SPAM!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAMtastic

FANSPAMTIC!

SPAMTUALLY THIS IS GREAT!

HEY T-G-I-SPAM!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

FANSPAMTIC!

SPAMTUALLY THIS IS GREAT!

HEY T-G-I-SPAM!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS

ETA: tops!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

FANSPAMTIC!

SPAMTUALLY THIS IS GREAT!

HEY T-G-I-SPAM!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We've got quite the SPAMpede going.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Friday Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAPS

YAAAAS my 1000th post is a top!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> @LyceeFruit do you have any good tips for apple pie? or it's as straight forward as it appears?


don't forget the thin slice of cheddar cheese


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I'm spammed out for the moment. Gonna go re-evaluate my spreadsheet.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It looks like we made it past 8500 by about noon ET, @squaretaper PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We should still shoot for 10k.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We want results and we want them now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are there statistics/analytics for this thread?


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> @JayKay PE I feel like the world has lied to me.
> 
> I want to make a good basic apple pie. I am not making my own crust for the first go 'round. Any suggestions on brands to buy?


Sorry for the delay.  Literally left for a quick lunch before I saw this, and then came back to a spam-alanche.  Best brand I've found to use when it's store bought is Pilsbury, hands down.  It doesn't look homemade, but all the preservatives def make sure it doesn't collapse.  I like to blind-bake all my pie crusts, store bought or not, so keep that in mind especially for apple pies, which tend to have a ton of moisture.  Do you know what type of apple you're using to bake?


----------



## preeb

This group is doing better than the April group


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> don't forget the thin slice of cheddar cheese


such a Vermonter thing to do


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are there statistics/analytics for this thread?


what do you mean


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> such a Pennsylvanian thing to do


fixt


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woo hooo


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are there statistics/analytics for this thread?


Or is it all manual?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Or is it all manual?


fer wut


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

For


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> fer wut


Like: Posts per person, top posts, etc.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

I think we could easily get to 1k posts per workday in here.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

This should be the post counts in previous spam threads:


October


2019


8779


April


2019


8297


October


2018


5783


April


2018


15002


October


2017


8801


April


2017


15108


October


2016


18286


April


2016


15008


October


2015


12465


April


2015


10048


----------



## Orchid PE

If we try hard enough, we could beat Oct 2016.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey you beefed up your interests list @Chattaneer


----------



## JayKay PE

@civilrobot, I think I also saw you mention orange zest?  Is there also lemon juice in the recipe?  What was the question exactly with the recipe?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Hey you beefed up your interests list @Chattaneer


A lil bit.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> A lil bit.


Wife and daughter very low on the list, I noted.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> If we try hard enough, we could beat Oct 2016.


OMG I failed the PE so hard in Oct 2016. *shivers*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should still shoot for 10k.


I'll need a reprieve at 9k for some DBZ memes, but aside from that, I'm down.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll need a reprieve at 9k for some DBZ memes, but aside from that, I'm down.


It's on you @Will.I.Am. I'm only SPAMMING this morning because I have a job walk at noon until end of day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

View attachment 11495


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG I failed the PE so hard in Oct 2016. *shivers*


I think I did too. I may have skipped that cycle - I don't remember lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> @civilrobot, I think I also saw you mention orange zest?  Is there also lemon juice in the recipe?  What was the question exactly with the recipe?


the lemon juice goes on the apples.

is the orange zest normal?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG I failed the PE so hard in Oct 2016. *shivers*


Is that the one where you too the MDM exam for whatever reason?


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> the lemon juice goes on the apples.
> 
> is the orange zest normal?


Is the orange zest in the actual filling?  Lemon juice is usually just to prevent your fruit from browning/oxidizing.  The orange zest isn't normal, per se, I wouldn't be too concerned if you were adding a couple tsp?  Zest is used to enhance flavors, and with apples and cinnamon I def think of orange spice.  I mean, it works pretty well for that black tea with orange spice cinnamon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Is that the one where you too the MDM exam for whatever reason?


Way to give me flashbacks, you sicko!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aaaaaaaaand, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## preeb

I failed the October 2018 test. I then joined the forums and spammed in the April 2019 test. Clearly that is the winning formula for the PE exam.

SPAM!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> spam-alanche


lusone: This might be my favorite pun so far.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Way to give me flashbacks, you sicko!


Sorry, square!  :sniff:  Hope WRE treats you better.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.

How many hours do you spend at work on average? 

Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.

I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.

I may have follow up questions.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> If we try hard enough, we could beat Oct 2016.


I don't think we even need to try that hard; just maintain our current pace.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Sorry, square!  :sniff:  Hope WRE treats you better.


All good! Passed TFS in April 2018 no problem, and WRE is a lot of the same stuff (Q=vA all day). I'm super dumb in enviro and soil.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work on average?
> 
> Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.
> 
> I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.
> 
> I may have follow up questions.


Consulting: 50-55, easily.

Current job: 40.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Consulting: 50-55, easily.
> 
> Current job: 40.


Well, that would be one of my follow up questions. I used to work in consulting, and never did more than 40. I want to get back into consulting, but most people I talk to just dread the amount of hours they have to work, and almost always talk about how "management" is terrible and doesn't look out for their employees, etc.

So are there actually any good, mid to large size consulting firms out there?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> All good! Passed TFS in April 2018 no problem, and WRE is a lot of the same stuff (Q=vA all day). I'm super dumb in enviro and soil.


Yeah, not having a civil background would make the groundwater and environmental stuff much more difficult. Though yeah, between Q=VA and the energy equation, you should have been pretty well equipped for the rest.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well, that would be one of my follow up questions. I used to work in consulting, and never did more than 40. I want to get back into consulting, but most people I talk to just dread the amount of hours they have to work, and almost always talk about how "management" is terrible and doesn't look out for their employees, etc.
> 
> So are there actually any good, mid to large size consulting firms out there?


The firm I left was good. I only left because the commute was insane (2.5-3 hours each way). I would have stayed otherwise.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> the lemon juice goes on the apples.
> 
> is the orange zest normal?


the smittenkitchen recipe uses lemon zest but 2 recipes from KAF doht have zest


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work on average?
> 
> Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.
> 
> I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.
> 
> I may have follow up questions.


Last job in consulting: In at 7:30am, leave around 6:00pm.  Was told I need to take an hour lunch every day, but it never really happened.  Averaged around 10-hours a day, but with my commute, my weekly total 'working' was 65+ hours a week.  Very exhausting.

New job (public): Solid 40-hours a week.  Didn't realize how much long hours/commuting was killing me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> KAF


What is KAF?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work on average?
> 
> Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.
> 
> I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.
> 
> I may have follow up questions.


My supervisor has explicitly told me to keep it at 40 for basically the last year. That's partially because I'm primarily on a project that we're milking, but don't want to milk too hard... And also because we get paid salary plus. I am currently working for a private sector consultant, in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well, that would be one of my follow up questions. I used to work in consulting, and never did more than 40. I want to get back into consulting, but most people I talk to just dread the amount of hours they have to work, and almost always talk about how "management" is terrible and doesn't look out for their employees, etc.
> 
> So are there actually any good, mid to large size consulting firms out there?


So I work for a consulting firm. Have for 8+ years. 

It depends on my projects and clients. It's cyclic. 

I've had clients were I was easily doing 60 hour weeks. I have a client now, it's usually 40, sometimes maybe 45. 

I also have a coworker who I've seen stay past 4pm a handful of times in the 3 years he's been here - there have been times i'ts been needed to stay late and he just doesnt. I know the nail clipping coworker would say that they work 50+ hour weeks but a lot of that they did to themselves (they are inefficient and awful at managing their time, they blow things out of proportion)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What is KAF?


King Arthur Flour


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> the smittenkitchen recipe uses lemon zest but 2 recipes from KAF doht have zest


Do they have comparable spice profiles/similar ratios of cinnamon/all spice/nutmeg etc?  I like using KAF as a base for a lot of my recipes, but I don't follow them to the "T" because they like to semi-push their in-house made specialty items (like their special spice blends/pie thickeners/etc.).  Not going to lie, usually when I'm attempting a new recipe, I'll find like six or seven versions of what I'm making and Frankenstein everything together based on baking knowledge and what I know works.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The firm I left was good. I only left because the commute was insane (2.5-3 hours each way). I would have stayed otherwise.


Traffic?



JayKay PE said:


> Last job in consulting: In at 7:30am, leave around 6:00pm.  Was told I need to take an hour lunch every day, but it never really happened.  Averaged around 10-hours a day, but with my commute, my weekly total 'working' was 65+ hours a week.  Very exhausting.
> 
> New job (public): Solid 40-hours a week.  Didn't realize how much long hours/commuting was killing me.


Did you enjoy the old job's work?



Will.I.Am said:


> My supervisor has explicitly told me to keep it at 40 for basically the last year. That's partially because I'm primarily on a project that we're milking, but don't want to milk too hard... And also because we get paid salary plus. I am currently working for a private sector consultant, in case anyone's wondering.


Noice.



LyceeFruit said:


> So I work for a consulting firm. Have for 8+ years.
> 
> It depends on my projects and clients. It's cyclic.
> 
> I've had clients were I was easily doing 60 hour weeks. I have a client now, it's usually 40, sometimes maybe 45.
> 
> I also have a coworker who I've seen stay past 4pm a handful of times in the 3 years he's been here - there have been times i'ts been needed to stay late and he just doesnt. I know the nail clipping coworker would say that they work 50+ hour weeks but a lot of that they did to themselves (they are inefficient and awful at managing their time, they blow things out of proportion)


So I'm wondering if a lot of the bad reviews I'm hearing were just special scenarios, or if the people we doing it to themselves.

I miss the consulting work, but I do like the job stability of my current job, even though the work is extremely boring.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

PE (Pâtisserie Engineer)


----------



## Ranger1316

Chattaneer said:


> I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work on average?
> 
> Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.
> 
> I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.
> 
> I may have follow up questions.


It really depends on the workload. Last year around this time, we were working 60-70 to get projects out the door. Studying for the PE exam, I was strictly 40 and now I hover from 40-45. Smaller consulting firm btw


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Traffic?


Double whammy, traffic and distance. To and from San Francisco Bay Area, 107 miles each way.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> PE (Pâtisserie Engineer)


Mmmm, sounds delicious.  :cheeburga:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> So I'm wondering if a lot of the bad reviews I'm hearing were just special scenarios, or if the people we doing it to themselves.


I think it depends. My last supervisor was AWESOME and I was really bummed to leave. Life happens.

Edit: Ooh! REALLY surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Double whammy, traffic and distance. To and from San Francisco Bay Area, 107 miles each way.


uke: uke: uke:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Do they have comparable spice profiles/similar ratios of cinnamon/all spice/nutmeg etc?  I like using KAF as a base for a lot of my recipes, but I don't follow them to the "T" because they like to semi-push their in-house made specialty items (like their special spice blends/pie thickeners/etc.).  Not going to lie, usually when I'm attempting a new recipe, I'll find like six or seven versions of what I'm making and Frankenstein everything together based on baking knowledge and what I know works.


I didnt compare KAF to SK or whatever recipe that is also being discussed.

I don't really make pie and when I have, it's from SK. I think I've only made 2 KAF recipes and it was bread


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Either you all are poor performers at work for four months out of the year, or you are way too underutilized and need more to do.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Did you enjoy the old job's work?


I worked in Brownfields redevelopment, so I went from doing a lot of field work/investigations directly into PM activities.  I wrote a lot of reports, and enjoyed some of it, but I wasn't doing actual engineering work (which is what was promised).  My new job is more project management, but they never told me I would be doing 'engineering' work, like design etc., so I am more content with that than being promised something and never having fruition.  You can't make the horse chance after the carrot on the stick if there is no carrot.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, not having a civil background would make the groundwater and environmental stuff much more difficult. Though yeah, between Q=VA and the energy equation, you should have been pretty well equipped for the rest.


Are you in construction?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I didnt compare KAF to SK or whatever recipe that is also being discussed.
> 
> I don't really make pie and when I have, it's from SK. I think I've only made 2 KAF recipes and it was bread


I mostly use KAF for bread and semi-specific recipes they post.  A majority of my recipes are from baker blogs, tbh.  Once I get past their whole backstory involving apple picking and/or enjoying grandma, recipes are fairly legit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Traffic?
> 
> Did you enjoy the old job's work?
> 
> Noice.
> 
> So I'm wondering if a lot of the bad reviews I'm hearing were just special scenarios, or if the people we doing it to themselves.
> 
> I miss the consulting work, but I do like the job stability of my current job, even though the work is extremely boring.


Part of the time when I was pulling ridiculous hours also had to do with poor management: they didn't assign enough resources or resources who had a clue to complete the project so I was carrying the full weight of our section of the design. (like my manager gave me a new grad engineer as a solution to me needing help. like literally 3 weeks out of school and new nothing. so I had to train him AND keep the project on schedule)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work on average?
> 
> Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.
> 
> I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.
> 
> I may have follow up questions.


Working _in_ the office and jobsites, or working in the office and unpaid at home. Two very different things!

My previous job, probably averaged over 60 hrs/week working. So 120 hrs per pp. Official hours 7-5ish, but always had to work from home or the hotel in the evenings.

Current job, I'm on the clock 80 hrs/ pay period. Very little need to work unpaid or paid OT unless there is a national emergency. Hours are mostly 7ish-3/4ish


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Either you all are poor performers at work for four months out of the year, or you are way too underutilized and need more to do.


I'm severely underutilized. Most of my weekly work only requires a few hours. I couldn't even do more if I wanted to.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't think we even need to try that hard; just maintain our current pace.


Could even slow the pace and still win...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mostly use KAF for bread and semi-specific recipes they post.  A majority of my recipes are from baker blogs, tbh.  Once I get past their whole backstory involving apple picking and/or enjoying grandma, recipes are fairly legit.


Yeah same. And OMGOSH wtf with the freaking tomes about Grandma and apple picking!? It's SO ANNOYING.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Are you in construction?


I'm in Geotechnical, though I'm currently doing a lot of construction monitoring/QA/general documentation.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Will.I.Am said:


> It's been 2 weeks, guys.
> 
> Only 6 more to go.  :waitwall:
> 
> (10 more to go in Pennsylvania.  :waitwall: :waitwall: )


Only 1 more week if you signed up for early results.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Either you all are poor performers at work for four months out of the year, or you are way too underutilized and need more to do.


Right now, I could definitely be utilized more but my client work is slow til January so here I am.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Now I want pumpkin pie


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

NSIAP. Click the link: SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Now I want pumpkin pie


I wonder if I have the ingredients for it...

Once, in one week I was able to pamtke 2 pumpkin pies (from scratch) and a red velvet cake with stuff I had on hand. It was a little scary. I think I also made PB cookies?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Only 1 more week if you signed up for early results.


@matt267 PE, I think you have a protege in waiting.


----------



## preeb

I work for the state government. Therefore I am at work for exactly 37.5 hours. Every week.


----------



## Orchid PE

Pump cheesecake is pretty good.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Will.I.Am said:


> @matt267 PE, I think you have a protege in waiting.


No thanks. I choose my own path.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Either you all are poor performers at work for four months out of the year, or you are way too underutilized and need more to do.


Definitely the latter, here... Still billable, though.  :dunno:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> So I'm wondering if a lot of the bad reviews I'm hearing were just special scenarios, or if the people we doing it to themselves.


There are certainly lines of work and special projects which have very demanding workloads. Generally you know what they are before you get into it. If you don't: you get paid well or leave for better work. Even those that love the jobs and the money will eventually burn out or move on for something with an easier life.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've got a somewhat serious question to gauge the room.
> 
> How many hours do you spend at work on average?
> 
> Like, in reality. I've met people that are like, "I averaged over 100 hours a week in my last job." I can't help but not believe them.
> 
> I average 40. In at 7, out at 4. Sometimes later if something important is going on.
> 
> I may have follow up questions.


Mostly I'm a 9/80-er, but when a project demands it, I'm here much more. 

Consulting firm, salaried. 

Eta: Ooh, tops!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I wonder if I have the ingredients for it...
> 
> Once, in one week I was able to pamtke 2 pumpkin pies (from scratch) and a red velvet cake with stuff I had on hand. It was a little scary. I think I also made PB cookies?


Wait.  Even better.  I want to make pumpkin roll.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Either you all are poor performers at work for four months out of the year, or you are way too underutilized and need more to do.


It's the latter. But this is a really weird time of year. Lots of hurry up and wait.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Either you all are poor performers at work for four months out of the year, or you are way too underutilized and need more to do.


I completed the project from hell two weeks before the PE. My bosses are letting me have it easy, currently. 

Someone explain why my math STILL isn't coming out right?!


----------



## Road Guy

Friday math?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Maybe. *sigh*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Someone explain why my math STILL isn't coming out right?!


Here's what I know about electricity:

It involves electrons.

Ohm's Law.

AC alternates back and forth. DC doesn't.

Circuits are a thing.

Grounding is required for it to flow.

Rubber boots don't protect against lightning strikes.

... And I'm not even 100% on all of those.  :true:


----------



## JayKay PE

My office is sooooo cold right now.  I have the corner office, with three windows...But this building was built in like 1950, so insulation is not the best.  And our heat is wonky.

My feeties are sad and I'm not even home.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Is the orange zest in the actual filling?  Lemon juice is usually just to prevent your fruit from browning/oxidizing.  The orange zest isn't normal, per se, I wouldn't be too concerned if you were adding a couple tsp?  Zest is used to enhance flavors, and with apples and cinnamon I def think of orange spice.  I mean, it works pretty well for that black tea with orange spice cinnamon.


thanks. so that's the problem. the recipe calls for the zest of an entire orange. it's really strong...I've made a fish marinade with it before and regretted it after the fact. so I may had a couple of teaspoons but not the zest of an entire orange. 

thanks!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> My office is sooooo cold right now.  I have the corner office, with three windows...But this building was built in like 1950, so insulation is not the best.  And our heat is wonky.
> 
> My feeties are sad and I'm not even home.


not allowed to have a space heater? mine is crankin!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

back to reading... so much reading.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> thanks. so that's the problem. the recipe calls for the zest of an entire orange. it's really strong...I've made a fish marinade with it before and regretted it after the fact. so I may had a couple of teaspoons but not the zest of an entire orange.
> 
> thanks!!


WOAH.  A whole orange is def too much in my opinion!  I mean, I might do that if it was an orange/apple pie or crumble (which sounds amazing), but not for a normal apple pie.

And I have a space heater...but my stupid thermostat says it's cold-so it keeps blowing air...that isn't warm.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Here's what I know about electricity:
> 
> It involves electrons.
> 
> Ohm's Law.
> 
> AC alternates back and forth. DC doesn't.
> 
> Circuits are a thing.
> 
> Grounding is required for it to flow.
> 
> Rubber boots don't protect against lightning strikes.
> 
> ... And I'm not even 100% on all of those.  :true:


I'm currently a glorified spreadsheet jockey.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm currently a glorified spreadsheet jockey.


I know the feeling. :mellow:   &lt;_&lt;


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm currently a glorified spreadsheet jockey.


I'm currently dealing with a grumpy drafter - he has every right to be grumpy and I don't blame him but his attitude is making it hard to deal with him rn


----------



## JayKay PE

I just read through my long SOP and realized I don't have it organized well and now I'm ripping it apart again.  It just sucks because there isn't really a 'mold' standard, so this SOP is really difficult to pull together.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Uh oh...I think the gravel pack made it past the screen somehow...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Uh oh...I think the gravel pack made it past the screen somehow...


???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ???


It's the gravel pack in a well on my project site and the gravel is being pumped past the screen that's supposed to hold it back. It's gonna eat up my brand new, very expensive pump.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Uh oh...I think the gravel pack made it past the screen somehow...


That sounds bad.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That sounds bad.


Grant me your geotech powers!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Uh oh...I think the gravel pack made it past the screen somehow...


What size slot did you use?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Grant me your geotech powers!


Sending GeoVibes your way.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> What size slot did you use?


Dunno, it's existing and the As-Builts are terrible. It's ok, it's on the geotech consultant right now to figure out the issue. I'm just trying to protect my pump/generator. Filled the Y-strainer in less than 5 seconds.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> What size slot did you use?


Aaaaaad, when they (the sub to the sub...to the sub?) cleaned out the well, they used small charges to clear plugs. So..there's that.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> the As-Builts are terrible.


You just described my life in 4-5 words.

Edit: Oh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dunno, it's existing and the As-Builts are terrible. It's ok, it's on the geotech consultant right now to figure out the issue. I'm just trying to protect my pump/generator. Filled the Y-strainer in less than 5 seconds.


EEEEEEEEEEEH.  Yeah.  Usually when we started pulling up the sand pack or the filtration media, I'd try to backwash and blow out the screen, but we also have a shit ton of fines/silt over here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> WOAH.  A whole orange is def too much in my opinion!  I mean, I might do that if it was an orange/apple pie or crumble (which sounds amazing), but not for a normal apple pie.
> 
> And I have a space heater...but my stupid thermostat says it's cold-so it keeps blowing air...that isn't warm.  Ha ha ha.


thank you!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I know what I should have been for Halloween.

A telemarketing recording...

"Hi. We've been trying to reach you about your vehicle's extended warranty..."


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

scary stuff.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I know what I should have been for Halloween.
> 
> A telemarketing recording...
> 
> "Hi. We've been trying to reach you about your vehicle's extended warranty..."


One of my friend's dressed up as a student loan.  They got a lot of horror stories that night.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You should dress as an As-Built next year.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You should dress as an As-Built next year.


Lots of laughs from the engineers, surveyors, and construction folks.

Lots of WTFs from everyone else.  :Locolaugh:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://wellbeing.google/reflect/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or, even better: As-Found


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Or, even better: As-Found


curled up in a ball, sobbing in the corner, mumbling about the horrors of NCEES?


----------



## JayKay PE

25-minutes left!


----------



## preeb

The spam is slowing down...


----------



## JayKay PE

9 minutes lefttttt


----------



## Orchid PE

preeb said:


> The spam is slowing down...


It's Friday. We've been spamming long and hard all week. I think some of us are just ready for the weekend.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's Friday. We've been spamming long and hard all week. I think some of us are just ready for the weekend.


I've mostly been busy killing people with words and getting ready for a 3-day weekend!


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm definitely ready. I love living somewhere now where it actually gets cold. Now I can wake up in the more and enjoy hot coffee not just for the caffeine, but also for warmth. It's not as much fun getting hot coffee in FL when it's like 90F in the morning.

Oooooh and I've been enjoying hot apple cider and hot chocolate in the evenings, especially when it's cold. I'm milking this whole "fall" season thing. Trees actually change colors??? And it's all even better around a nice fire in the backyard fire pit!


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've mostly been busy killing people with words and getting ready for a 3-day weekend!


It's a little weird. Technically I'm a government employee, but we're treated as an independent company so we don't get all the federal holidays. We only get 9 holidays.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Here's what I know about electricity:
> 
> It involves electrons.
> 
> Ohm's Law.
> 
> AC alternates back and forth. DC doesn't.
> 
> Circuits are a thing.
> 
> Grounding is required for it to flow.
> 
> Rubber boots don't protect against lightning strikes.
> 
> ... And I'm not even 100% on all of those.  :true:


I believe you got all of them except one.

Grounding is not required for current to flow. There are ungrounded electrical systems. Not often used, but still you will see them in the right applications. https://www.csemag.com/articles/grounded-and-ungrounded-electrical-and-power-system-design/ 

You were probably thinking about the fact that you must have a complete circuit for current to flow though. Open circuit = no current flow.


----------



## Orchid PE

This is my neighbor's tree. Is was awesome getting to watch is change colors. Now he has tons of leaves covering his entire yard.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Top!


----------



## Orchid PE

Not sure how to leave work... The Old Irish Goodbye or Singapore Scram................. I'll just go with the Turkish Takeoff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I just walk out


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> I believe you got all of them except one.
> 
> Grounding is not required for current to flow. There are ungrounded electrical systems. Not often used, but still you will see them in the right applications. https://www.csemag.com/articles/grounded-and-ungrounded-electrical-and-power-system-design/
> 
> You were probably thinking about the fact that you must have a complete circuit for current to flow though. Open circuit = no current flow.


Sounds about right.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I just walk out


Same.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple post.


----------



## preeb

One more hour


----------



## MadamPirate PE

15 minutes!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s getting real in Iraq again.


----------



## envirotex

No good.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Nope


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

We almost reached 9k today. I know we can pull it off next week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

friday evening spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> We almost reached 9k today. I know we can pull it off next week.


9k or 15k?

We'll probably hit 9k tomorrow. (I'm prepared with the appropriate memes). Hitting 15k next week would be ambitious, but possible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Microwaved salmon for lunch spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> 9k or 15k?
> 
> We'll probably hit 9k tomorrow. (I'm prepared with the appropriate memes). Hitting 15k next week would be ambitious, but possible.


do we need to make sure you're ready before we hit that milestone?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we're only 83 away from 9k. Spam to 9k @Will.I.Am?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We're saved, Cheb is back!


----------



## phillstill

Spam buffet


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> we're only 83 away from 9k. Spam to 9k @Will.I.Am?


The wife and I are going out soon, so it would need to be now-ish. I'm ready, though.


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam

edit:  sweet for tops


----------



## Orchid PE

Dinner spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam for dinner


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k

topp  :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam to 9k


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## Orchid PE

Susan


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am


----------



## RBHeadge PE

get ready @Will.I.Am

9000!

topps  :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 9k!


----------



## Orchid PE

It's done


----------



## Orchid PE

It's.... It's over .....


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> IT'S OVER NINE THOUSAND!!!!


And that's only 1% of @Will.I.Ams total power!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's all.  :th_rockon:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hi guys


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Halal market did not have sprinkles. But I got butter and date paste. I could have left with a 6lb tub of yogurt tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Got sprinkles at the grocery store. Some of the sprinkles I had already were kosher but many arent so safer to just have more sprinkles. So many sprinkles.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We're moving my weight set tomorrow. Cant wait to get back into lifting


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Came home to Boyfriend cleaning out his tool bench so I'd have space for it. He has a second tool bench so this was really just disorganized and a place for dust to gather


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Aiden

I MUST JOIN THE SPAM!

SPAM FOREVER AND BEYOND!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Aiden

@*Chattaneer*

*Scorpion????*


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Aiden said:


> @*Chattaneer*
> 
> *Scorpion????*


Scorpion?


----------



## Aiden

@Chattaneer

Sorry wrong person. It is suppose to be for @squaretaper PE. Is that a scorpion or lobster emoji....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Computer died and almost lost all my hard work spam (thank god for a good IT group)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Aiden said:


> @Chattaneer
> 
> Sorry wrong person. It is suppose to be for @squaretaper PE. Is that a scorpion or lobster emoji....


Its a lobstah


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We had churros. Very greasy. I feel gross


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It's the showboat member of the clam bake band.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Playing Pathfinder spam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Waiting to get lynched SPAM


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Maps


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Maps


----------



## phillstill

Spam 

edit: tops 

:th_rockon:


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14237


What? 9000? There's no way that can be right!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Got lynched SPAM


----------



## P-E

Should I spam this?


----------



## Aiden




----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

S.P.A.M.

(spies produced asynchronous music)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Silly, purple, and malicious


----------



## Orchid PE

Hunting spam


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Silly, purple, and malicious


Barney?


----------



## Orchid PE

I need some coffee spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Sitting outside in 23F spam


----------



## Orchid PE

I only have myself to blame spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Whatcha hunting for?


----------



## Orchid PE

Some deer


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 15 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Saturday SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM: some poorly articulated measures


----------



## phillstill

Coffee spam


----------



## phillstill

Toast spam


----------



## phillstill

Jelly spam


----------



## phillstill

Eggs spam


----------



## phillstill

Bacon spam

edit: topsees


----------



## phillstill

Milk spam


----------



## phillstill

Omelette spam


----------



## phillstill

Second cup of coffee spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> Bacon spam


I like that bacon ended up being the top post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spamalam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Ding dong spam!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My little spam!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oh my SPAMness


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

And eggs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

saturday spam


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Hi


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Hi


Ohaidere


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam Spam


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam things


----------



## Aiden

SPAM IT


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM!


----------



## Aiden

SIGHHH... SPAM!


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam for early results.


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam burger


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Moving sucks spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam hot dog


----------



## phillstill

Spam soda


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam turkey


----------



## phillstill

Spam ham


----------



## phillstill

Spam chicken


----------



## phillstill

Spam thanksgiving


----------



## phillstill

Spam Christmas


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam salad

edit: tops


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

❄


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

does not look like


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

🏕


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

what is this


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

👁

Edit: topsies


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Defeated mafioso spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam night


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sunday morning spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Its GOTR celebratory 5k day! Most of my girls walk. So i busted out the fleece leggings since its 30F out. Thankfully they fit


----------



## Wow_PE!

LyceeFruit said:


> Its GOTR celebratory 5k day! Most of my girls walk. So i busted out the fleece leggings since its 30F out. Thankfully they fit


Enjoy


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sunday morning spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dull weather spam


----------



## Aiden

Cali weather Spam


----------



## Aiden

and spam again


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My GOTR girls ran more than expected. 2 of my girls missed the bus so got driven separately and missed the start  but made it and ran at least half of the race  the parents had the info and one of our oldest literally knocked on doors to get folks for the bus (a lot of them live near each other) so really not much more we can do


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The weekend wasn't long enough spam


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Late night spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Last spam of 11/10


----------



## Aiden

sunday spam


----------



## Aiden

late night spam


----------



## Aiden

9 pm spam


----------



## Aiden

spam all the way past thanksgiving...spam


----------



## Aiden

keep on spamming until the sun shines...


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMM TO THE TOP!


----------



## Aiden

Back to work tomorrow.. Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Monday spam!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 17 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Who's ready for another solid week of SPAMmin'?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Obligatory triple post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

for @squaretaper PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

louder for @squaretaper PE in the back!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMMY


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## phillstill

Spamtastic


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Stand in the Corner and SPAM with Me!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Transit of Mercury Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so I'm looking at the BRANAS baskets at ikea. And they don't offer all 3 colors for online purchasing. Argh. It's like 2.5 hour drive to ikea, in another state.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so I'm looking at the BRANAS baskets at ikea. And they don't offer all 3 colors for online purchasing. Argh. It's like 2.5 hour drive to ikea, in another state.


You looking for the white?


----------



## Orchid PE

How far is the drive to the nearest Ikea?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> You looking for the white?


yeah



Chattaneer said:


> How far is the drive to the nearest Ikea?


2.5 hours one way

we might go sometime in December. what I have now works but it doesn't match the others (I already have 2 white baskets but the other cube is something else) and it surprisingly bothers Boyfriend


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Never been to Ikea. Heard they have good meatballs. Would recommend?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Never been to Ikea. Heard they have good meatballs. Would recommend?


No idea, I've never eaten them. Many places mix pork into meatballs and I don't eat pork


----------



## Orchid PE

Working support tickets spam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> No idea, I've never eaten them. Many places mix pork into meatballs and I don't eat pork


Good plan. If I chose not to eat pork, I wouldn't touch meatballs with an 11-foot pole.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Speaking of tacos, pulled pork tacos with cabbage are pretty good.

Edit:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I prefer fish tacos - because I'm way too lazy to make them myself


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so I'm looking at the BRANAS baskets at ikea. And they don't offer all 3 colors for online purchasing. Argh. It's like 2.5 hour drive to ikea, in another state.


We live 20 minutes from Ikea and it's a huge problem because it's way too easy to spend more than we should. Should probably post this in the 999 problems thread...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We live 20 minutes from Ikea and it's a huge problem because it's way too easy to spend more than we should. Should probably post this in the 999 problems thread...


So far, my wife hasn't really fully discovered Ikea... I should probably try to keep it that way, now that you mention it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

we *might* get a bed frame there. we need one with storage and I strongly dislike Bob's Furniture but we don't really have many other options. He's been saying for months he was going to build one...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Waiting for a staff meeting to start SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

my head is killing me spam


----------



## Ranger1316

Will.I.Am said:


> Never been to Ikea. Heard they have good meatballs. Would recommend?


I would definitely recommend. The food is good and pretty cheap. The furniture is hit and miss but good for the most part.

It's dangerous living close to one lol


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## blybrook PE

Still haven't stepped foot in an Ikea. No plans to either.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

edit: monstah lobstah got me TAWPS


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## phillstill

:appl:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> :appl:


these are kinda creepy


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Good morning, spammers!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Getting my car tuned up spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers! Won't be spending too much time on spamming today, work is getting insane. But that's good I guess, keeps me from being bored while working from home. And we're getting SNOW today.  Puppy dog is recovering nicely but has a lot of pent up energy.  He started doing a meth puppy run after his breakfast this morning, and slipped/fell on his side     He seems to be okay but I'm really hoping he didn't hurt himself.

Anyway hope y'all are doing well and talk to you soon!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

32 pages behind again. Anyone got a tl;dr version?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

look v different, especially large scale


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have mystery soup for lunch. It's either potato leek or kohlrabi. Really hoping it isn't kohlrabi. I should have labeled the containers


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i got a TWO SECOND warning this time. usually it's only 1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

edit: tops again


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 32 pages behind again. Anyone got a tl;dr version?


We hit 9000 posts. I shared some pretty solid DBZ memes for the occasion.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEEEEMZ


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> MEEEEMZ


U haz Dem, or u nedez Dem?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> U haz Dem, or u nedez Dem?


I can haz both?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DBZ meemz?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Doggo meemz?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Engineer meemz?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Office meemz?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The, I’m at work in the coughing up my lungs stage of this cold, spam post.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

You know your old when you don’t understand the dbz craze.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, I’m not into Japanese anime. It’s one nerdy thing I’m just not a fan of.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

FYI, yesterday my wife passed the (4 hour) exam to get her CBA certification (Certified Balloon Artist). Licenses all around in our household. 
https://us.qualatex.com/en-us/education/qualatex-balloon-network/certified-balloon-artist/


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> You know your old when you don’t understand the dbz craze.


I don't get it either, according to wiki, I wasn't really old enough for it's first run of TV shows


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

DBZ is one of those animes I just didn't really ever get into, but I do love the memes.

My first animes were Naruto and Bleach (2003 timeframe).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Meeting spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I watched Pokemon &amp; never understood the cards (even though I had a bunch).

I read some Ranma 1/2, Chobits, and a few other mangas (don't recall titles tho).

My favorite movie as a kid was My Neighbor Totoro - the re-release by Disney is garbage.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Honestly, DBZ was a little before my time and I was never that into it. However, I really enjoy the memes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Disney


I think I found the problem.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think I found the problem.


Fact. They bought the rights to some Studio Ghibli films and sadly Totoro was one of them.

I still have the original release on VHS [email protected]!


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> Let's SPAM SPAM SPAM!!
> 
> Edit: oooh, surprise TOP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


that's what she said


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> that's what she said


Can't say I was expecting to get quoted from 50 pages ago. Well played.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m not a fan of anime at all. I guess it was just too far after my time.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Honestly, DBZ was a little before my time and I was never that into it. However, I really enjoy the memes.


Same.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Can't say I was expecting to get quoted from 50 pages ago. Well played.


Well, when you don’t get on in a few hours, 50 pages flies by, but your stuck where you left off, so....this is the result of that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m not a fan of anime at all. I guess it was just too far after my time.


It can get a little...weird...to be sure.

When you got a whole bunch of neckbeards dressing up as schoolgirls (skirt and all) with superpowers, you know somethings a tad off.

Twerp! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm not sure i've made a traditional apple pie. @leggo PE @JayKay PE how about you?


Nope, I've actually never made a pie from scratch, ever. Pies aren't really my thing, but I've been extremely enticed by some gallettes I've been seeing over time recently.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Group granny here....just chiming in....now, get off my lawn!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, when you don’t get on in a few hours, 50 pages flies by, but your stuck where you left off, so....this is the result of that.


Indeed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope, I've actually never made a pie from scratch, ever. Pies aren't really my thing, but I've been extremely enticed by some gallettes I've been seeing over time recently.


Ooh, I make lots of rum cakes! No pies, though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope, I've actually never made a pie from scratch, ever. Pies aren't really my thing, but I've been extremely enticed by some gallettes I've been seeing over time recently.


I made a rhubarb gallette 3 times this summer. So easy


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It can get a little...weird...to be sure.
> 
> When you got a whole bunch of neckbeards dressing up as schoolgirls (skirt and all) with superpowers, you know somethings a tad off.
> 
> Twerp! :bananalama:


uke: uke: uke:


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I made a rhubarb gallette 3 times this summer. So easy


Did you hand make crust, too? I'm told it's not difficult, but I just have never made a pie crust, ever. I also don't have a pie tin.

Rhubarb isn't my fav though I did have some of a piece of raspberry rhubarb pie last night (from a bakery) and it was super yummy!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Did you hand make crust, too? I'm told it's not difficult, but I just have never made a pie crust, ever. I also don't have a pie tin.
> 
> Rhubarb isn't my fav though I did have some of a piece of raspberry rhubarb pie last night (from a bakery) and it was super yummy!


I did and you don't need a pie pan for a gallette - it's on a cookie sheet.

I've made pumpkin pie, made the crust. And I've made a drop crust pie a few times. But I've never made a 2 crust pie


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I did and you don't need a pie pan for a gallette - it's on a cookie sheet.


Yeah, I know, haha. Those were two disjointed thoughts. No pies, no pie tin... Gallette, totally possibly and rather enticing.

What about savory gallettes? Smitten Kitchen (am I obsessed??) posted a live story last week where she made a butternut squash and caramelized onions gallette... It looked so yummy!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, I know, haha. Those were two disjointed thoughts. No pies, no pie tin... Gallette, totally possibly and rather enticing.
> 
> What about savory gallettes? Smitten Kitchen (am I obsessed??) posted a live story last week where she made a butternut squash and caramelized onions gallette... It looked so yummy!


I would totally do one of those - I'd eat the one you mentioned. I don't think Boyfriend would (he doesn't like onions).

But now I want to find one lol


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> Can't say I was expecting to get quoted from 50 pages ago. Well played.


it was just there in front of me when i opened the forum.

i couldn't not.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I would totally do one of those - I'd eat the one you mentioned. I don't think Boyfriend would (he doesn't like onions).
> 
> But now I want to find one lol


Poor guy, not liking onions!


----------



## User1

i don't prefer raw onions

caramelize that shit tho and i'm all over it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Poor guy, not liking onions!


I KNOW. I might win with caramelized onions tho...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

It's cold and crappy here. Stupid winter.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> It's cold and crappy here. Stupid winter.


It's going to get cold and crappy here in a couple hours.  &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's going to get cold and crappy here in a couple hours.  &lt;_&lt;


It might snow here early tomorrow morning!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's going to get cold and crappy here in a couple hours.  &lt;_&lt;


Freezing rain last night, snow this morning.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Freezing rain last night, snow this morning.


Freezing rain tonight, snow tomorrow.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We've got freezing rain, *maybe* snow coastal but definitely snow inland. So basically grossness coastal and nothing to show for it


----------



## MadamPirate PE

It's okay, it'll be 65 here by Friday.


----------



## User1

I AM HUNGRY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I AM HUNGRY


SO EAT SOMETHING


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> SO EAT SOMETHING


I HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER HOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

52 mins


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> I HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER HOURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 52 mins


BUT WHY


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> BUT WHY


because we have monday lunch meetingsssssss and i already had an orange for a snack! 

it's tough when you get to the office at 5am and have to wait til noon for lunch


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

tj_PE said:


> because we have monday lunch meetingsssssss and i already had an orange for a snack!
> 
> it's tough when you get to the office at 5am and have to wait til noon for lunch


bring more snacks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, I bought one of those high protein adult lunchables type things. Imagine my shock when I found out what I thought were black olives are actually dark chocolate covered almonds. I mean, I like em both, but was expecting olives. Ain’t no body got time to read labels.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> when you get to the office at 5am


----------



## User1

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14266


tru


----------



## User1

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, I bought one of those high protein adult lunchables type things. Imagine my shock when I found out what I thought were black olives are actually dark chocolate covered almonds. I mean, I like em both, but was expecting olives. Ain’t no body got time to read labels.


imagine expecting chocolate covered almonds and getting olives tho. i think you lucked out


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

tj_PE said:


> imagine expecting chocolate covered almonds and getting olives tho. i think you lucked out


But....it made it 15 carbs....when I thought it’d be lower. The rest was meat and cheese. Tastes good though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

tj_PE said:


> it's tough when you get to the office at 5am and have to wait til noon for lunch


You won’t die....I typically wait until between 1-2 to eat. And I don’t eat breakfast.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, I bought one of those high protein adult lunchables type things. Imagine my shock when I found out what I thought were black olives are actually dark chocolate covered almonds. I mean, I like em both, but was expecting olives. Ain’t no body got time to read labels.


This is those P3 things?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> This is those P3 things?


Similar....this one is not that brand and has larger pieces of meat and cheese. One does actually have olives, I thought two of them did (ah well). A lot of grocery stores are offering these types of items now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I want to download the Disney+ app, dangit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I want to download the Disney+ app, dangit.


why


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> why


Because I'm secretly 12  in a (almost) 34-year old body?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Because I'm secretly 12  in a (almost) 34-year old body?


lol not judging, one of my fave movies is Mulan


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Because I'm secretly 12  in a (almost) 34-year old body?


Almost?? When's your birthday?? Are you a Scorpio tooooo??


----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


----------



## leggo PE

@vhab49_PE


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, I didn’t believe it as a kid. I was told you are what you eat. I was warned.

Now here I am, a lumpy nerd in a strange shape.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> @vhab49_PE


Wassup?


----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Wassup?


See above mentioned birdie!

Also, hi!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lol not judging, one of my fave movies is Mulan


Mine, toooooo!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Almost?? When's your birthday?? Are you a Scorpio tooooo??


Wednesday.

And absolutely!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Very slow spam day.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Very slow spam day.


Don't worry, all the government employees will be back tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Don't worry, all the government employees will be back tomorrow.


Shaddup.

Also, true.

Edit: Ooh! Surprise ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Good to see you, @squaretaper PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Good to see you, @squaretaper PE.


In the words of my generation: "Whazaaaaaaaaaaaa..."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just taking the day to chop trees and winterize pool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Maybe get sushi later. The day is young.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Robbed!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14273


Killer Instinct?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Killer Instinct?


I believe so, yeah.


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> Maybe get sushi later. The day is young.


 want sushi


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Wednesday.
> 
> And absolutely!


Happy early birthday! Mine's a week from today. Woo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In space, no one can hear you SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

There can only be SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Welcome to the SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hero. Legend. SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMuel L. Jackson


----------



## NikR_PE

SPAM Windu


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Jules SPAMfield


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

John SPAMft II


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Fury


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAMon and Garfunkel.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> See above mentioned birdie!
> 
> Also, hi!


BIRDIE!  Hi back.  

Also, is it Friday yet?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spam!

Edit: TOP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Nope, I've actually never made a pie from scratch, ever. Pies aren't really my thing, but I've been extremely enticed by some gallettes I've been seeing over time recently.


Americas test kitchen had an amazing looking gallette this summer... Almost looked good enough to get me to make it.


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Gross


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Maybe not as gross as anchovies


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMANIA


----------



## Aiden

MONDAY EVENING SPAM


----------



## Aiden

LET'S KEEP ON SPAMMING!


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM~!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

G'night


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Nightly night, go hawks


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 18 of The Suck.

Welcome back, government employees.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to get past @phillstill's posts!

:bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Alright, that's much better.


----------



## phillstill

Hahaha. Good morning


----------



## JayKay PE

Early morning spam!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Early morning spam!


right back at ya


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Frist day back in the office after a 4 day weekend


----------



## Orchid PE

Well we didn't end up getting any snow. Just some cold rain.


----------



## Orchid PE

@RBHeadge PE What do the three silver stars under your profile photo mean?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> @RBHeadge PE What do the three silver stars under your profile photo mean?


oh no, you have a new quest! lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> @RBHeadge PE What do the three silver stars under your profile photo mean?


not a clue. They've been there for a while though.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend has to go to Boston for work tomorrow. He won't go to ikea or Mike's pastry for me =[ (more upset about mike's pastry, ikea was a joke)


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not a clue. They've been there for a while though.


I've noticed a few brand new members that have 1 silver star.


----------



## JayKay PE

We got "snow" here in Indianpolis from last night.  The snow is really powdery here, which is different from the heavy/wet slush I've grown up with.  Ice is a bigger thing here, but that might have just been because a polar vortex wandered through and dropped temps to 14F.  But it's 14F with a lower humidity and no real wind, so it's very easy to live with.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> We got "snow" here in Indianpolis from last night.  The snow is really powdery here, which is different from the heavy/wet slush I've grown up with.  Ice is a bigger thing here, but that might have just been because a polar vortex wandered through and dropped temps to 14F.  But it's 14F with a lower humidity and no real wind, so it's very easy to live with.


Based on your posts and or current locations, I've come to the conclusion that Long Island and Denver are pretty much polar opposites in terms of climatic moisture content. I mean, it stands to reason, but but I had never really considered it, before. It's also probable that Northeast Ohio is a little bit wet than Central Indiana, but I wouldn't think it would be by much.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Based on your posts and or current locations, I've come to the conclusion that Long Island and Denver are pretty much polar opposites in terms of climatic moisture content. I mean, it stands to reason, but but I had never really considered it, before. It's also probable that Northeast Ohio is a little bit wet than Central Indiana, but I wouldn't think it would be by much.


Welllll.  Long Island is an island, surrounded by water, and I lived out on the North Fork area, so the LI Sound and the Atlantic pretty much mix.  Then, due to the close proximity of Connecticut, the wind usually gets really intense when it comes south/from the west.  So a normal humidity during the winter is around 55-65%.  Humidity during the summer is easy 75%+ on any day with a temp higher than 65F.  So though LI summers don't get hot, per se, our heat index is sometimes ridiculous.

What is Denver like?  I like learning about different weather gradients across the nation.  This is my first time living outside of NY (and when I lived off of LI, I lived in Ithaca/the lake region, which has high humidity + lake effect), so the different weather patterns are really throwing me off.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've noticed a few brand new members that have 1 silver star.


Are they "members" or "contributing members"?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Eight inches of snow in Idaho can be removed from a driveway with a broom. Clearing eight inches of snow from a driveway in the the northeast corridor needs a shovel and often leads to  injury.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> What is Denver like?  I like learning about different weather gradients across the nation.  This is my first time living outside of NY (and when I lived off of LI, I lived in Ithaca/the lake region, which has high humidity + lake effect), so the different weather patterns are really throwing me off.


Denver (and pretty much Colorado in general) is the poster child for aridity. This is, naturally, due to its high elevation. The lowest point in Colorado is like 3300 ft above sea level. Even in the summer, humidity values are typically between 25 and 50 percent. If the humidity gets above 60 percent, it pretty much means that it's going to rain soon, because the air just can't hold that much water for very long.

In the winter, the snow is almost always dry and airy. Like we got 3-4 inches of snow here, overnight, that probably would have been 8-10 inches in Denver. I've realized that they salt the roads the way they do here because the snow turns to an oil slick here as soon as it starts to stick to the pavement. This is compared to Denver, where you can just generally plow the roads off, because it's not *that* slick.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Eight inches of snow in Idaho can be removed from a driveway with a broom. Clearing eight inches of snow from a driveway in the the northeast corridor needs a shovel and often leads to  injury.


or death tbh


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Eight inches of snow in Idaho can be removed from a driveway with a broom. Clearing eight inches of snow from a driveway in the the northeast corridor needs a shovel and often leads to  injury.


Yeah!  The 'fluffiness' of the snow really threw me this morning!  Kinda sucks, tbh, since it means that it doesn't defrost as quickly as the heavy/wet snow?  Also, ice sucks.  Left my wipers up this morning since front windshield defrosted but I don't think it's getting above 25F today.  Don't want it freezing when I get there tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> or death tbh


Eh, that usually happens once you get into the double digits.  Usually a man who has a heart attack while shoveling.

Best investment of my parents = getting their stone driveway repaved with asphalt.  Makes shoveling soooooooo much easier since the asphalt traps a ton more heat/melts snow quicker and they don't need to worry about ripping up their blue stone while shoveling.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> This is, naturally, due to its high elevation.


Also, by the time the west winds have gotten to Denver, they're on their third or fourth rain shadow since going over the Pacific.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Eastern WA snow varies, in terms of whether you need a broom or shovel. It is *usually* dry around here, but we’ve had some rough winters recently.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, that usually happens once you get into the double digits.  Usually a man who has a heart attack while shoveling.
> 
> Best investment of my parents = getting their stone driveway repaved with asphalt.  Makes shoveling soooooooo much easier since the asphalt traps a ton more heat/melts snow quicker and they don't need to worry about ripping up their blue stone while shoveling.


Usually but if it's a heavy snow, that's the heart attack snow.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Usually but if it's a heavy snow, that's the heart attack snow.


Of course.  All NE snow is heavy snow, which is why the 3-4" this morning confused me.  I...swept it off my car?  And I wasn't sweating heavily after I cleared off my car?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Eight inches of snow in Idaho can be removed from a driveway with a broom. Clearing eight inches of snow from a driveway in the the northeast corridor needs a shovel and often leads to  injury.


Eight inches of Northeast snow has the same moisture content as about 2 feet of snow in the intermountain west... So yeah, that sounds about right.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are they "members" or "contributing members"?


Jr Members


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Of course.  All NE snow is heavy snow, which is why the 3-4" this morning confused me.  I...swept it off my car?  And I wasn't sweating heavily after I cleared off my car?


I've been able to use a broom on the snow in Maine  a few times in the last 5 years but I'm like a mile inland  and it's maybe once a season.

I want snow. We got some ice. And there's a bunch of brick sidewalks so it's very slick. Brick sidewalks, while quaint, are the dumbest thing in the northeast.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Happy early birthday! Mine's a week from today. Woo!


Happy early birthday to you, too!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Denver (and pretty much Colorado in general) is the poster child for aridity. This is, naturally, due to its high elevation. The lowest point in Colorado is like 3300 ft above sea level. Even in the summer, humidity values are typically between 25 and 50 percent. If the humidity gets above 60 percent, it pretty much means that it's going to rain soon, because the air just can't hold that much water for very long.
> 
> In the winter, the snow is almost always dry and airy. Like we got 3-4 inches of snow here, overnight, that probably would have been 8-10 inches in Denver. I've realized that they salt the roads the way they do here because the snow turns to an oil slick here as soon as it starts to stick to the pavement. This is compared to Denver, where you can just generally plow the roads off, because it's not *that* slick.


Let me introduce you to yesterday morning's weather, here in fancee Denver...


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've been able to use a broom on the snow in Maine  a few times in the last 5 years but I'm like a mile inland  and it's maybe once a season.
> 
> I want snow. We got some ice. And there's a bunch of brick sidewalks so it's very slick. Brick sidewalks, while quaint, are the dumbest thing in the northeast.


Yeah.  You need to get one of those neighborhoods where there are no sidewalks.  Can't slip on the sidewalk if you're driving everywhere.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

If anyone is interested in this webinar (it's free): https://www.crowdcast.io/e/cultivatingtheartofpersistence/register?utm_source=WIE-eBlast-12NOV2019&amp;utm_medium=emailh&amp;utm_campaign=Webinar-4DEC2019


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eight inches of snow in Idaho can be removed from a driveway with a broom. Clearing eight inches of snow from a driveway in the the northeast corridor needs a shovel and often leads to  injury.
> 
> 
> 
> or death tbh
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was politely paraphrasing something that people in Idaho would often tell me. They called east coast snow, "heat attack snow".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah.  You need to get one of those neighborhoods where there are no sidewalks.  Can't slip on the sidewalk if you're driving everywhere.


So that's actually most of Maine - except the "cities" and most downtown areas as well have sidewalks. It's just some of the towns/cities use brick. Which is stupid.

Like I'm happy the masons have work but the brick seem to have more issues with frost heaves plus the snow &amp; ice plus rain &amp; leaves. And it's on the property owners in Portland to take care of the sidewalk in the winter - the city only maintains about 100mi of the sidewalk in the winter (&amp;they don't do a great job either). It makes the only barely wheelchair accessible sidewalks completely inaccessible in the winter. How the city hasn't been sued for ADA violation is beyond me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Denver (and pretty much Colorado in general) is the poster child for aridity. This is, naturally, due to its high elevation. The lowest point in Colorado is like 3300 ft above sea level. Even in the summer, humidity values are typically between 25 and 50 percent. If the humidity gets above 60 percent, it pretty much means that it's going to rain soon, because the air just can't hold that much water for very long.


You forgot to add that it WILL thunderstorm every day after 2PM in the mountains in the summer.

The tourists trying to climb 14ers always neglect to factor that their schedule.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Usually but if it's a heavy snow, that's the heart attack snow.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, I was politely paraphrasing something that people in Idaho would often tell me. They called east coast snow, "heat attack snow".


oops, you beat me to it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Jr Members


ok cool. I still have no idea what that means.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've been able to use a broom on the snow in Maine  a few times in the last 5 years but I'm like a mile inland  and it's maybe once a season.


Are you in southern Maine or _The Real Maine_?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Brick sidewalks, while quaint, are the dumbest thing in the northeast.


But it's so traditional!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you in southern Maine or _The Real Maine_?


Ouch. I'm in southern Maine. Because there's not many power engineering jobs in _The Real Maine_



RBHeadge PE said:


> But it's so traditional!


Along with the cobblestone streets that are still around. Some got paved over so then you hit a 3in deep pothole with cobblestones at the bottom.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you in southern Maine or _The Real Maine_?


Does...does The Real Maine have Steven King lurking around with a notebook writing stores and cackling to himself?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So would you technically consider “real Maine” the “main Maine?”


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You forgot to add that it WILL thunderstorm every day after 2PM in the mountains in the summer.
> 
> The tourists trying to climb 14ers always neglect to factor that their schedule.


Yes, thanks for reminding me. 

In July and August, you can almost set your watch by the afternoon thunderstorms.


----------



## JayKay PE

Would a mainland Maine-bred horse being braided have Mainland Main-Maine braided mane?


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yes, thanks for reminding me.
> 
> In July and August, you can almost set your watch by the afternoon thunderstorms.


Yeah, on LI, afternoon thunderstorms only happen once in a blue moon.  There are a lot of late night thunderstorms.  You can tell because you'll have a stretch of 2-3 days where it'll be over 85F, but with 85%+ humidity, and it's like walking in soup.  Just as everyone starts questioning if they should sacrifice someone to the ocean, you'll start hearing angry rumbles of thunder and then CRAZY lighting at around 2-3am.  Ends after around 4 hours.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Would a mainland Maine-bred horse being braided have Mainland Main-Maine braided mane?


Something tells me you’ve said this before.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> it'll be over 85F, but with 85%+ humidity, and it's like walking in soup.


Sounds like Houston, but cooler and less humid.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Does...does The Real Maine have Steven King lurking around with a notebook writing stores and cackling to himself?


*Stephen 

And I'm not 100% they live in their Bangor house full time. I know that former Gov. Lepage quipped at King that he wasn't paying Maine taxes since he lived in FL (some, all of the time?) but King retorted that they paid taxes due to their Bangor residence. 

I don't actually read King. I like the genre, I don't like his writing. I've only finished 1 of his books and I've started 4


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Something tells me you’ve said this before.


Born and raised on a hearty crop of dad-puns, I continue the tradition though I am neither a dad nor middle-aged.

@Will.I.Am, yeah, I could never live in Houston.  We got that sweet sea breeze/huge amounts of nearby water surrounding us, so that does cut down the heat a bit.

@LyceeFruit I think I've read one book of King's and I was like...I get why people would like him?  But it's just not for me?  And I want a King vs. Gov. showdown.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> *Stephen
> 
> And I'm not 100% they live in their Bangor house full time. I know that former Gov. Lepage quipped at King that he wasn't paying Maine taxes since he lived in FL (some, all of the time?) but King retorted that they paid taxes due to their Bangor residence.
> 
> I don't actually read King. I like the genre, I don't like his writing. I've only finished 1 of his books and I've started 4


Maybe try The Eyes of the Dragon? He wrote that one when his daughter was a young teenager, so that she could read one of this books. It's definitely written differently, and remains one of my favorite books to this day.

Edit: Woo, tops!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Born and raised on a hearty crop of dad-puns, I continue the tradition though I am neither a dad nor middle-aged.
> 
> @Will.I.Am, yeah, I could never live in Houston.  We got that sweet sea breeze/huge amounts of nearby water surrounding us, so that does cut down the heat a bit.
> 
> @LyceeFruit I think I've read one book of King's and I was like...I get why people would like him?  But it's just not for me?  And I want a King vs. Gov. showdown.


Lepage was a piece of work - Google (probably not on your work computer) to see his lunacy. 

In general, I don't like Lepage but he did do some limited good. He'd fight for the elderly who were in danger of losing their homes to the banks or towns. But I think that's about it.

King's writing style reminds me of Tolkein and the GOT guy. Overly detailed for no reason. My AP Lit teacher in HS hated King and didn't consider him as a "real" author. She would throw tissue boxes so probably not wise to listen to her too much.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Maybe try The Eyes of the Dragon? He wrote that one when his daughter was a young teenager, so that she could read one of this books. It's definitely written differently, and remains one of my favorite books to this day.
> 
> Edit: Woo, tops!


Maybe, I've finished Carrie (his first published book). Gave up on Kujo, Dark Towers, Green Mile, and I think one more.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Maybe, I've finished Carrie (his first published book). Gave up on Kujo, Dark Towers, Green Mile, and I think one more.


The Green Mile movie is fantastic, though. Definitely worth a watch. So is Shawshank Redemption.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Brick sidewalks, while quaint, are the dumbest thing in the northeast.


Cobblestone roads might be dumber.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cobblestone roads might be dumber.


Especially on a bike. Ow.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> The Green Mile movie is fantastic, though. Definitely worth a watch. So is Shawshank Redemption.


I've seen the movie a couple of times which is why I tried to read the book. But I just couldn't.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Along with the cobblestone streets that are still around. Some got paved over so then you hit a 3in deep pothole with cobblestones at the bottom.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Cobblestone roads might be dumber.


ughh I'm really behind this morning.

I keep having to put out fires.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ughh I'm really behind this morning.
> 
> I keep having to put out fires.


you're off your game man


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ughh I'm really behind this morning.
> 
> I keep having to put out fires.


I feel like you putting out fires is way more important than talking about cobblestones, though probably not as fun.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've seen the movie a couple of times which is why I tried to read the book. But I just couldn't.


That was one of the few I had a much harder time with the book.

I do love The Stand as a book, though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, on LI, afternoon thunderstorms only happen once in a blue moon.  There are a lot of late night thunderstorms.  You can tell because you'll have a stretch of 2-3 days where it'll be over 85F, but with 85%+ humidity, and it's like walking in soup.  Just as everyone starts questioning if they should sacrifice someone to the ocean, you'll start hearing angry rumbles of thunder and then CRAZY lighting at around 2-3am.  Ends after around 4 hours.


Same for DC/MD/Philly/Jersey except we get the late afternoon/early evening thunderstorms. Must be a case that they take until the night to get to you on LI.


----------



## matt267 PE

What's going on in here?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> What's going on in here?


what do the stars under your name mean. @Chattaneer is wondering


----------



## JayKay PE

matt267 PE said:


> What's going on in here?


Weather thread 2.0


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Same for DC/MD/Philly/Jersey except we get the late afternoon/early evening thunderstorms. Must be a case that they take until the night to get to you on LI.


Yeah, everything is moving east to LI, so we're the last to 'get' most storms.

Very weird for me to get weather before LI, though my mom loves it and keeps calling to see 'what's coming down the road'


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Disney+ isn't workiiiiiiiiiiing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Disney+ isn't workiiiiiiiiiiing


when is it supposed to go online?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> when is it supposed to go online?


I got it downloaded this morning and it's supposed to be live.

But I'm sure everyone and their mom is trying to get on right now.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got it downloaded this morning and it's supposed to be live.
> 
> But I'm sure everyone and their mom is trying to get on right now.


I was thinking about getting Disney+, but I wanted to wait to see the reviews.  I already have Netflix/use my sister's Hulu/a couple other random free sites, so I didn't want to buy something else.  Especially if it's just me!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah, speaking of ways to kill time until the results get released....

*IT"S DISNEY+ DAY!* I got my subscription.

(sucks that it's being overloaded)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was thinking about getting Disney+, but I wanted to wait to see the reviews.  I already have Netflix/use my sister's Hulu/a couple other random free sites, so I didn't want to buy something else.  Especially if it's just me!


Die Netflix! Disney+ for life!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

also third post in a row because spam


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Die Netflix! Disney+ for life!


I like Netflix!  Mostly because it lets me watch my Korean dramas/ international films without having to search for a streaming site!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was thinking about getting Disney+, but I wanted to wait to see the reviews.  I already have Netflix/use my sister's Hulu/a couple other random free sites, so I didn't want to buy something else.  Especially if it's just me!


I have Amazon Prime, Netflix, I borrow a Hulu and HBO account, and I got the deal for $3.89 a month for Disney+. I just want to play with it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I bought a Roku yesterday. Boyfriend wants to move his computer out of the living room (understandable). He's very anti-Hulu apparently, I haven't used Hulu since college so


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

By the way, everyone on Verizon gets a free year of Disney+


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ooooh, I got in!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Will.I.Am, yeah, I could never live in Houston.  We got that sweet sea breeze/huge amounts of nearby water surrounding us, so that does cut down the heat a bit.
> 
> @LyceeFruit


My wife told me that she wanted us to consider moving to Houston... I told her that we'd spend a week there in the middle of August, then consider it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> My wife told me that she wanted us to consider moving to Houston... I told her that we'd spend a week there in the middle of August, then consider it.


I spent a weekend in Houston in April 2016. Nope. I'm good. It was 95% humidity at 7am.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> My wife told me that she wanted us to consider moving to Houston... I told her that we'd spend a week there in the middle of August, then consider it.


That sounds like a conversation my mom recently had with my dad concerning the snow bird routine to Florida and my dad wanting to spend a longer period of time there.

@LyceeFruit I have a Roku and it works fine.  I actually end up watching a lot of the "Roku channel" free movie (w/ commercials).  They're usually movies that are a little older and the commercial breaks give me time to pee/grab a snack during the movie.  Hulu is fine, you can pay more to have no commercials or get the base and have a couple per episode/show.  Idk how Hulu works, but it's kept me entertained with some Hulu-only movies and series not on Netflix.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> By the way, everyone on Verizon gets a free year of Disney+


Drug Dealers: "You kids want a hit of this high-quality [streaming]? First one's free."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds like a conversation my mom recently had with my dad concerning the snow bird routine to Florida and my dad wanting to spend a longer period of time there.
> 
> @LyceeFruit I have a Roku and it works fine.  I actually end up watching a lot of the "Roku channel" free movie (w/ commercials).  They're usually movies that are a little older and the commercial breaks give me time to pee/grab a snack during the movie.  Hulu is fine, you can pay more to have no commercials or get the base and have a couple per episode/show.  Idk how Hulu works, but it's kept me entertained with some Hulu-only movies and series not on Netflix.


he appears to be very grumpy about commercials. he claims that even with the paid version there are some?


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> what do the stars under your name mean. @Chattaneer is wondering


It's a measure of how cool you are.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> he appears to be very grumpy about commercials. he claims that even with the paid version there are some?


Can confirm. However, I dropped cable and got Hulu with live TV for $10 less per month, so I'm not complaining too much.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's a measure of how cool you are.


so then why do you have some?


----------



## leggo PE

I wish!


----------



## leggo PE

I have live TV, Netflix, and Amazon prime. Probably not getting Disney+, because I don't need more streaming stuff, but the star wars show looks pretty cool!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I have live TV, Netflix, and Amazon prime. Probably not getting Disney+, because I don't need more streaming stuff, but the star wars show looks pretty cool!


We've got Netflix, Amazon, and HBO. I don't think I could convince him to add Disney+ to that


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> It's a measure of how cool you are.


Hehe, glad I made it under the radar somehow


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> he appears to be very grumpy about commercials. he claims that even with the paid version there are some?


As a youth who had commercials all the time, I like them because they break up the shows (again, for the bathroom and snack/drink grabbing).  Yeah, Hulu basic has ads, but it's $5.99/mo.  No sure about Hulu premium?  I think they have only one commercial at the beginning?  Not sure if I'd do Hulu premium, since it seems to be almost another cable subscription ($40+/mo).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was half joking before. But I've seriously considered cancelling all TV services except Disney+ and getting an antenna for local networks. I think that's all my family would need. 

My wife loves (almost) all things Disney. My son loves Star Wars and Marvel. I don't really watch much TV.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was half joking before. But I've seriously considered cancelling all TV services except Disney+ and getting an antenna for local networks. I think that's all my family would need.
> 
> My wife loves (almost) all things Disney. My son loves Star Wars and Marvel. I don't really watch much TV.


I say go for it.  TBH, the only reason I have Netflix is because my brother likes to watch it and I spoil him.  A majority of the stuff I watch is on Youtube or the free Roku channel.  I tend to use my tv for background noise while I read since I don't have a radio.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I say go for it.  TBH, the only reason I have Netflix is because my brother likes to watch it and I spoil him.  A majority of the stuff I watch is on Youtube or the free Roku channel.  I tend to use my tv for background noise while I read since I don't have a radio.


you can stream radio stations for free thru your phone


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you can stream radio stations for free thru your phone


Would they still play if I had my other book reading app open?  Curious since most of my radio/music apps close when I 'open' another app.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Did @squaretaper PE get locked up again? Haven’t seen him this morning...


----------



## Wow_PE!

Chilis 🌶 lunch break spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Did @squaretaper PE get locked up again? Haven’t seen him this morning...


Yeah, I've been waiting for a call to SPAM to 10k. Where you at, @squaretaper PE?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Would they still play if I had my other book reading app open?  Curious since most of my radio/music apps close when I 'open' another app.


what apps do you use??


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @squaretaper PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

really tired spam

eta: tops!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Did @squaretaper PE get locked up again? Haven’t seen him this morning...






Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I've been waiting for a call to SPAM to 10k. Where you at, @squaretaper PE?






LyceeFruit said:


> Hey @squaretaper PE


SPAM to 10,000!!! (*actually* working on construction docs...)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Switchup: SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


Rude


----------



## phillstill

McSpam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

450ish to go?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

oh snap!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 450ish to go?


Yesterday was rough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 10,000 by COB Hawaii-Aleutian Standard Time!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Switch back:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@ChebyshevII PE @LyceeFruit @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, that escalated quickly!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, SPAMMERS. Power working this morning to get these designs and contracts out. Y'all keep up the power SPAMMING.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, that escalated quickly!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, that escalated quickly!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Looks like I missed the SPAM boat.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Looks like I missed the SPAM boat.


----------



## leggo PE

Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


----------



## User1

LyceeFruit said:


> he appears to be very grumpy about commercials. he claims that even with the paid version there are some?


one before the show and one after on certain shows (grey's, etc) that aren't part of their agreement. I just start the show, go pee, come back and it's on.


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


i have mint.

use is subjective.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> i have mint.
> 
> use is subjective.


Haha, I figured. Subjectively, do you like it?


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Haha, I figured. Subjectively, do you like it?


idk. i'm sure it's great. but I don't thnk i have all my cards linked because it keeps telling me I'm spending 0 and i'm not spending 0 lololol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


I've attempted to use Mint.

It likes to categorize things for you. I have a secondary savings account and all transactions for it are labeled as Restaurants by Mint. And getting gas from BIG APPLE leads to that being under "Entertainment". I do like that you can create your own categories &amp; such so you can easily customize it for yourself. But when TD Bank did a big upgrade to their online banking, it took weeks before I was able to reconnect it with Mint - Mint was unable to pull in the info. I want to like it but I don't really and thus don't stick to using it consistently.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


What’s a “budget?”


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What’s a “budget?”


Also this...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @squaretaper PE  spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @squaretaper PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @squaretaper PE  just doing mah part to get to 10k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @squaretaper PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


I used Mint, wasn't that big of a fan.  Recently been using You Need a Budget (YNAB) since February?  You can get a 3-4 month trial for free, I think, if you look around.  I really like it because you can only budget money you have (no forecasting) and you can make as many/as little categories as you want.  Also, I feel the c/c payment is the beeeeeeest.  Like, if I have $50 in my restaurant category and something comes in categorized for the restaurant category, YNAB will move that money into the c/c payment field for that specific card and note if I 'over spent' the category using a credit card.  They have importing for most banks, but I manually update and use the importing as a backup.

Really a great budget app and it's made me realize where my money was going (and helped me be more aware of my c/c and debt repayment).


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


I used to, but it didn't ever help me. I ended up just forecasting my expenses in Excel (then transferred to Google Sheets).  Doing that over the past 4+ years has made more of a difference than budgeting ever did. It's a fairly simple idea, but over time the spreadsheet has gotten more complex, but still has a simple interface.

I just list every day of the year in a column, then list expense/income in a column beside each day, then have a running total. It's nice to see stuff like having a mortgage payment come out on a Thursday, but don't get paid until Friday, so I can't spend more than $X.XX until Friday.

In short, if you're already diligent with money I think forecasting is much more insightful than budgeting.

This helps me visualize, for example, how spending money in January affects my available funds in December.


----------



## matt267 PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so then why do you have some?


Just a glitch in the system.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Does anyone here use any budget apps, like Mint (or any others)?


I use Mint from time to time.  I'm not great about budgeting, I figure there is always money in the account, so we must be doing ok. But when were were trying to save money to buy a house, I used it to track if we were on schedule.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I used to, but it didn't ever help me. I ended up just forecasting my expenses in Excel (then transferred to Google Sheets).  Doing that over the past 4+ years has made more of a difference than budgeting ever did. It's a fairly simple idea, but over time the spreadsheet has gotten more complex, but still has a simple interface.
> 
> I just list every day of the year in a column, then list expense/income in a column beside each day, then have a running total. It's nice to see stuff like having a mortgage payment come out on a Thursday, but don't get paid until Friday, so I can't spend more than $X.XX until Friday.
> 
> In short, if you're already diligent with money I think forecasting is much more insightful than budgeting.
> 
> This helps me visualize, for example, how spending money in January affects my available funds in December.


I used to use excel to do forecasting, but then I found myself getting lost in things I bought, things I wanted to buy in the future, and not keeping track (I'm not the best with my finances).  Also, the excel file was a pain to see on different computers depending on permissions/where I was. Main reason/the only reason I really like YNAB is that it's an app, so I can check on my phone, and it accurately shows how much I can spend per category, how much I have available, and lets me set goals for specific categories (like a quarterly goal for haircuts or a general category balance for an emergency fund).  I'm slooooowly breaking the paycheck to paycheck cycle, hopefully by my mid-30s I'll be totally debt free, but I know I wouldn't get there without something helping me budget.  Forecasting...is not healthy for JK and is why I ended up prob getting in some of my debt, expecting the money to be there and not really preparing for if it wasn't.

*edit* Yaaaaaaaay.  Top is me talking about how I'm horrible at budgeting a one-person income to survive!  T_T


----------



## matt267 PE

snow spam


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm slooooowly breaking the paycheck to paycheck cycle, hopefully by my mid-30s I'll be totally debt free, but I know I wouldn't get there without something helping me budget.


The forecasting helped me break living paycheck-to-paycheck and got all my debt paid off (except the house). Only took 2 years. I'm not really someone who spends in "categories."

I do have a budget, but it doesn't change. Like, for entertainment, I have Hulu, Netflix, Google Music, etc. and they are fixed. I don't go out to moves or anything like that. My haircuts are every two weeks, so the "budget" for that doesn't change. I've made all my expenses routine so that they can be forecast. My transportation budgets don't change either since car insurance is on a fixed schedule, and I over budget for gas every week just in case I need a second tank for something.

My spreadsheet is dynamic with monthly, weekly, bi-weekly odd, bi-weekly even, and daily expense blocks that I input (I rarely change them now). I like to think what I've developed is a great combination of budgeting/forecasting. I put it in Google Sheets just so I had the ability to access is on personal computer, work computer, cell phone, tablet, friends phone, etc.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it's snowing here too!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn global warming.


----------



## Orchid PE

I did try YNAB for a little while and didn't like it. I haven't used a budgeting app that I thought actually worked well.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> The forecasting helped me break living paycheck-to-paycheck and got all my debt paid off (except the house). Only took 2 years. I'm not really someone who spends in "categories."
> 
> I do have a budget, but it doesn't change. Like, for entertainment, I have Hulu, Netflix, Google Music, etc. and they are fixed. I don't go out to moves or anything like that. My haircuts are every two weeks, so the "budget" for that doesn't change. I've made all my expenses routine so that they can be forecast. My transportation budgets don't change either since car insurance is on a fixed schedule, and I over budget for gas every week just in case I need a second tank for something.
> 
> My spreadsheet is dynamic with monthly, weekly, bi-weekly odd, bi-weekly even, and daily expense blocks that I input (I rarely change them now). I like to think what I've developed is a great combination of budgeting/forecasting. I put it in Google Sheets just so I had the ability to access is on personal computer, work computer, cell phone, tablet, friends phone, etc.


And it has graphs, which I like.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @squaretaper PE


*snort* So I have 28" monitors and this looks ridiculous, I was literally laughing out loud. You made my day.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> The forecasting helped me break living paycheck-to-paycheck and got all my debt paid off (except the house). Only took 2 years. I'm not really someone who spends in "categories."
> 
> I do have a budget, but it doesn't change. Like, for entertainment, I have Hulu, Netflix, Google Music, etc. and they are fixed. I don't go out to moves or anything like that. My haircuts are every two weeks, so the "budget" for that doesn't change. I've made all my expenses routine so that they can be forecast. My transportation budgets don't change either since car insurance is on a fixed schedule, and I over budget for gas every week just in case I need a second tank for something.
> 
> My spreadsheet is dynamic with monthly, weekly, bi-weekly odd, bi-weekly even, and daily expense blocks that I input (I rarely change them now). I like to think what I've developed is a great combination of budgeting/forecasting. I put it in Google Sheets just so I had the ability to access is on personal computer, work computer, cell phone, tablet, friends phone, etc.


See, I have a budget that changes a lot so I need to be a bit more fluid on that and forecasting only got me in trouble, like previously stated.  I like keeping things in categories so I can lump together expenses, like groceries or gifts or whatever and then I can see how that expense changed over time.  I used to use an excel and it did work, but the real reason I like the app (for now) is that it's easy for me to put in multiple transactions and they'll be automatically categorized.  I'm sure I could create an excel for what it's doing right now, and I might next year, but right now I'm using it as a tool to just make me more aware of what exactly I'm doing with my money (both spending, saving, and tracking).


----------



## leggo PE

I think I'm more like you, @JayKay PE. I have many payments that never change (rent, subscriptions, car insurance), but I don't pay the greatest attention to what the rest of my money goes to, and it can vary quite a lot. I'm very aware that I probably spend too much money at Amazon in any given month. I haven't had much success with forecasting in the past. I'm checking out YNAB and doing two months free with them. I like the hands on approach, and will give it a try to see if I like it enough to stick with it and pay the subscription fee.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> See, I have a budget that changes a lot so I need to be a bit more fluid on that and forecasting only got me in trouble, like previously stated.  I like keeping things in categories so I can lump together expenses, like groceries or gifts or whatever and then I can see how that expense changed over time.  I used to use an excel and it did work, but the real reason I like the app (for now) is that it's easy for me to put in multiple transactions and they'll be automatically categorized.  I'm sure I could create an excel for what it's doing right now, and I might next year, but right now I'm using it as a tool to just make me more aware of what exactly I'm doing with my money (both spending, saving, and tracking).


What I could never get to work was the automatic categorizing. Idk if it was the app or just the way my bank reported the transaction, but things like gas would show up as groceries (because I guess gas stations sell groceries?) and other stuff would be off. So then I would have to spend time going through a majority of the transactions correcting everything. I just got tired of it and figured out something that fit me better.

I think it's good initially for those people that have absolutely no idea where their money goes. I think that's just a stage everyone goes through, and most people never take the time to get their money under control.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> What I could never get to work was the automatic categorizing. Idk if it was the app or just the way my bank reported the transaction, but things like gas would show up as groceries (because I guess gas stations sell groceries?) and other stuff would be off. So then I would have to spend time going through a majority of the transactions correcting everything. I just got tired of it and figured out something that fit me better.
> 
> I think it's good initially for those people that have absolutely no idea where their money goes. I think that's just a stage everyone goes through, and most people never take the time to get their money under control.


That's my beef with Mint. Big Apple Gas was always under electronics because of Apple -___-


----------



## Orchid PE

I almost forgot one other thing I did, which was probably the most important. I created a second checking account with my bank. I created a "budget," but instead of creating "micro" categories I created ones like housing, transportation, debt, utilities, etc. I calculated how much money I needed each month for those "big rocks." Then I calculated how much I wanted to save each month. Then I calculated how much spending money I wanted. Spending money was for haircuts, eating out, etc. anything extra that was not a necessity.

Then I updated my work direct deposit to deposit the amount I wanted to save into savings, then deposit the amount for spending into the second checking, then deposit the rest into the main checking. I put all my expenses on auto pay and connected them to my main checking. Then for spending, I only used the second account.

I then didn't pay any attention to how much money was in my main checking, and I new that if I spent all my spending money I would still have all the bills and savings covered. After a while, with having limited spending money, my spending habits changed. If I only gave myself like $50 for the week for spending, I got into to habit of not just purchasing whatever I wanted off Amazon. I had to be intentional with my spending money. After a while I looked and noticed extra money was building up in my main checking account, so I moved it to savings.

After a while of living like this, I ended up saving enough to pay off debt and developed better spending habits. I eventually went back to one checking account but kept everything on auto pay. Then I got into forecasting, and that's where I have been for the last 4+ years or so. To keep my spending in check, I have a "base" amount I want to keep in my checking account, so whenever I get close to the base amount, I stop spending.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> What I could never get to work was the automatic categorizing. Idk if it was the app or just the way my bank reported the transaction, but things like gas would show up as groceries (because I guess gas stations sell groceries?) and other stuff would be off. So then I would have to spend time going through a majority of the transactions correcting everything. I just got tired of it and figured out something that fit me better.
> 
> I think it's good initially for those people that have absolutely no idea where their money goes. I think that's just a stage everyone goes through, and most people never take the time to get their money under control.


Yeah, I don't know how recently you've looked at the app, but they def have improved the categorizing and everything (I use a weird mish-mosh of the app and the website version).  I mean, you have to 'approve' each transaction that comes through, and now you can 'change the name' of a vendor to what you want and it'll link/change the name through all your reports and everything.  It's gotten good enough that it can tell the difference between my Costco and Costco gas category AND I love the split category they have now, which lets me break my Costco purchase down even further into groceries, home goods, or banana stand money (because sometimes I need to buy something and it's like, $10?).

It was rough the first month, since I was learning a new system and importing/manually inputting everything, but right now it's working really well for me.  I like that I can go back a month and see if I had any c/c float, or if I paid everything off.  

@leggo PE That's me!!!  I'd have set items that came out of my paycheck, and then I'd like "Oh, I can spend this much this month!" and then it'd be like, "Oh no, my money is gone!".  YNAB works because I'd look and be like, "shit, I overspent using my c/c in my blank category.  I can cover it from my take out category, and that would make me sad, but technically I won't go any further into debt, which would make me happy!"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

totally just commented in EB Mafia thinking it was the right thread.   

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

what are we talking about today?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I almost forgot one other thing I did, which was probably the most important. I created a second checking account with my bank. I created a "budget," but instead of creating "micro" categories I created ones like housing, transportation, debt, utilities, etc. I calculated how much money I needed each month for those "big rocks." Then I calculated how much I wanted to save each month. Then I calculated how much spending money I wanted. Spending money was for haircuts, eating out, etc. anything extra that was not a necessity.
> 
> Then I updated my work direct deposit to deposit the amount I wanted to save into savings, then deposit the amount for spending into the second checking, then deposit the rest into the main checking. I put all my expenses on auto pay and connected them to my main checking. Then for spending, I only used the second account.
> 
> I then didn't pay any attention to how much money was in my main checking, and I new that if I spent all my spending money I would still have all the bills and savings covered. After a while, with having limited spending money, my spending habits changed. If I only gave myself like $50 for the week for spending, I got into to habit of not just purchasing whatever I wanted off Amazon. I had to be intentional with my spending money. After a while I looked and noticed extra money was building up in my main checking account, so I moved it to savings.
> 
> After a while of living like this, I ended up saving enough to pay off debt and developed better spending habits. I eventually went back to one checking account but kept everything on auto pay. Then I got into forecasting, and that's where I have been for the last 4+ years or so.


Yeah, I'm kinda at that point (first point).  I have two checking accounts: one was all my loans and the other was my rent + other monthly spending.  I'm actually paying off one of my loans and having one loan decrease payment due to a lump sum, so my plan is to make that account my 'meetup group/eat out' account and start using that debit card.  Since that account has my car loan coming out of it, I'm going to be more aware of what is in it and slowly start working on my spending habits.  I recently took a job that had a little bit of a salary cut and I'm still trying to figure out base expenses when I moved (like, the electric is so cheap here, I don't even know).

I think once I get a better buffer and I'm not buying random stuff for the house (like food and a vacuum and a blanket) I'm thinking I'll be in better shape.  It's just that initial year of "What have I been doing with my money?!?!?" that I'm getting into right now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

This is definitely something I'm happy we're discussing. I don't budget. I was really good about saving/not over-spending when I first graduated college and then a few years later, lifestyle creep happened. And I've reigned some of that in but not all. But yeah, it's a convo Boyfriend and I are having (ongoing) since we're one household now. It'll be rocky for the first 2 months I think til we get into a groove and stop going out to eat so often &amp; have less soup in the freezer...


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> what are we talking about today?


Weather and being a good financial budgeter/forecaster


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Weather and being a good financial budgeter/forecaster


Ah! Apparently we were supposed to get snow. I missed the memo. also, it didn't snow.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> This is definitely something I'm happy we're discussing. I don't budget. I was really good about saving/not over-spending when I first graduated college and then a few years later, lifestyle creep happened. And I've reigned some of that in but not all. But yeah, it's a convo Boyfriend and I are having (ongoing) since we're one household now. It'll be rocky for the first 2 months I think til we get into a groove and stop going out to eat so often &amp; have less soup in the freezer...


Ditto with me.  First job, even though I drove a ton, I wasn't renting (I was lucky enough to live with my parents the first six months), so I thought I had some money saved up.  But then I moved out after 6-months, and my student loan payments started up, and-gosh-living on my own was pretty expensive, and eating out wasn't healthy or sustainable, but then I needed to buy all these pots and pans, and work clothes, and, and, and, it kinda spiraled out of control.  It's only recently that I kinda sat down and was like: JK.  You need to figure this out.  You're putting money into your 401k, but you're making life hard to live.  You need to figure out where your money is going.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> The forecasting helped me break living paycheck-to-paycheck and got all my debt paid off (except the house). Only took 2 years. I'm not really someone who spends in "categories."
> 
> I do have a budget, but it doesn't change. Like, for entertainment, I have Hulu, Netflix, Google Music, etc. and they are fixed. I don't go out to moves or anything like that. My haircuts are every two weeks, so the "budget" for that doesn't change. I've made all my expenses routine so that they can be forecast. My transportation budgets don't change either since car insurance is on a fixed schedule, and I over budget for gas every week just in case I need a second tank for something.
> 
> My spreadsheet is dynamic with monthly, weekly, bi-weekly odd, bi-weekly even, and daily expense blocks that I input (I rarely change them now). I like to think what I've developed is a great combination of budgeting/forecasting. I put it in Google Sheets just so I had the ability to access is on personal computer, work computer, cell phone, tablet, friends phone, etc.


I agree I started out with mint just to stick to a plan and mainly just see where my money went. But after couple years I switched to spreadsheet. Very flexible and I can forecast much better.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I won't bore anyone with the details but my husband and I don't use credit cards. We also do the "save for x months of expenses" thing. (The x varies from person to person)

We both have pensions and 401k from previous jobs. We are pretty healthy financially and budget down to the cent. It's by the book but annoying as all hell because I like things. lol  But it works out for the best.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

matt267 PE said:


> damn global warming.


That's why they call it climate change, now.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I won't bore anyone with the details but my husband and I don't use credit cards. We also do the "save for x months of expenses" thing. (The x varies from person to person)
> 
> We both have pensions and 401k from previous jobs. We are pretty healthy financially and budget down to the cent. It's by the book but annoying as all hell because I like things. lol  But it works out for the best.


Yeah.  I'm kinda rocky right now because I'm doing it by myself, yet trying to be sustainable.  I'm slowly figuring out where my money is going and socking away some money towards my 'x months of expenses'.  But!  I do have debt, so it's much slower going than I wanted.  Lots of 'I can only put half of this money in my saving chunk since the rest if paying down that debt'.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> I won't bore anyone with the details but my husband and I don't use credit cards. We also do the "save for x months of expenses" thing. (The x varies from person to person)
> 
> We both have pensions and 401k from previous jobs. We are pretty healthy financially and budget down to the cent. It's by the book but annoying as all hell because I like things. lol  But it works out for the best.


Credit cards are awesome. Light to carry and get some money back.

But yes having to spend actual money and having to go to the bank to get more if you use it all is a good check point in case you are overspending. Once you get out of the habit of impulsive spending and spend only whats budgeted credit cards are pretty good. 

Woot TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

*snip* double post


----------



## Orchid PE

Here's an example of what I made. First sheet with budget, second sheet with forecasting.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gmkJlbxipa6bGcyJX01yD2t2TsMyK7XymOhMG-FRtdU/edit?usp=sharing

I update the one I use on a daily basis with my spending from the previous day and then just delete the projected amount from the column.

Random numbers are thrown in, so I wouldn't base anything off of what's in there.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> totally just commented in EB Mafia thinking it was the right thread.
> 
> SPAM


Would you like me to kill you in a fanciful way?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah.  I'm kinda rocky right now because I'm doing it by myself, yet trying to be sustainable.  I'm slowly figuring out where my money is going and socking away some money towards my 'x months of expenses'.  But!  I do have debt, so it's much slower going than I wanted.  Lots of 'I can only put half of this money in my saving chunk since the rest if paying down that debt'.


any progress is good progress. 

I still have student loans from grad school. so I completely understand. Every 3 months or so, I look at our savings and then my loan balance and ask "why can't we just write a big check to pay this thing off?" because we will be cash poor and it doesn't save us a whole lot since student loans have such low interest.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Would you like me to kill you in a fanciful way?


already dead. I edited my comment to say that I was haunting the thread lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NikR said:


> Credit cards are awesome. Light to carry and get some money back.
> 
> But yes having to spend actual money and having to go to the bank to get more if you use it all is a good check point in case you are overspending. Once you get out of the habit of impulsive spending and spend only whats budgeted credit cards are pretty good.
> 
> Woot TOP  :bananalama:


I want to spend all of it on all the things! lol That's why credit cards are awful for me. Wish I had that much control. We have them but I don't really use them unless I'm traveling.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

30 min left at work spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Frank Abagnale is a big proponent of credit cards. As a man who actively works with and trains agencies on fraud, he says they are much safer than using debit cards. If someone gets a hold of your debit card they can drain everything and it will take a while to get that money back. But if someone gets a hold of your credit card, you can just dispute the charges and legally the cc company has to take any hits.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> any progress is good progress.
> 
> I still have student loans from grad school. so I completely understand. Every 3 months or so, I look at our savings and then my loan balance and ask "why can't we just write a big check to pay this thing off?" because we will be cash poor and it doesn't save us a whole lot since student loans have such low interest.


Yeah.  It's the cash poor vs. loan poor that I'm trying to juggle right now.  Just did a big balance transfer from a c/c so I could consolidate a bunch of higher interest loans (think 10%+) into a shorter period that I know I can pay off.  It's just me trying to make sure I'm 'adult' enough to save for vacations and other flights that I didn't need to worry about when I lived in NY (and now I suddenly need to travel back there).  Also, you know, random friends changing their weddings so they're next year instead of 2-years from now like they originally said.


----------



## leggo PE

I have three credit cards. I really only use one of them, but definitely don't keep track of where my money goes well enough. I need to start taking a closer look at it and start some better spending habits, for sure.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Here's an example of what I made. First sheet with budget, second sheet with forecasting.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gmkJlbxipa6bGcyJX01yD2t2TsMyK7XymOhMG-FRtdU/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I update the one I use on a daily basis with my spending from the previous day and then just delete the projected amount from the column.
> 
> Random numbers are thrown in, so I wouldn't base anything off of what's in there.


My spreadsheet is pretty similar. Not as much color gradient only red if it gets negative while forecasting.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> My spreadsheet is pretty similar. Not as much color gradient only red if it gets negative while forecasting.


Red&lt;-&gt;Green = $0-$1000
Purple &lt; $0


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Red&lt;-&gt;Green = $0-$1000
> Purple &lt; $0


purple means


----------



## leggo PE

I also would mention, I use the Qapital app to save for things like big vacations and my rainy day fund. It's one of those apps where you can set up goals with rules. For example, rounding up purchases to the nearest dollar/$2/$5, setting up automatic deposits, transferring funds into your goal account with any combination of IFTTT (If This Then That) situations, spending more or less at a specific retailer, etc. 

I've found it to be super effective for me, because I'm not the best at saving money for things like travel if I have to do anything manually.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> purple means
> 
> *meme*


yup.


----------



## leggo PE

Who knew spammers would like talking about something so adult like budgeting!!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Who knew spammers would like talking about something so adult like budgeting!!


I'm deeply disappointed in all of us


----------



## NikR_PE

leggo PE said:


> Who knew spammers would like talking about something so adult like budgeting!!


They are planning how to save the big stack they all will earn after they pass.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I also would mention, I use the Qapital app to save for things like big vacations and my rainy day fund. It's one of those apps where you can set up goals with rules. For example, rounding up purchases to the nearest dollar/$2/$5, setting up automatic deposits, transferring funds into your goal account with any combination of IFTTT (If This Then That) situations, spending more or less at a specific retailer, etc.
> 
> I've found it to be super effective for me, because I'm not the best at saving money for things like travel if I have to do anything manually.


I use Mindbosa, it's a website created by a local woman here. It's a virtual piggy bank. Money is taken from my account and held in an account at Gorham Savings Bank. I can withdraw at anytime, it's free to use, the withdrawal takes a few days to return my account (sadly it does not accrue interest). But you set a goal and as you work towards the goal, you log it and save the money. I used it to track my hours studying for the PE. When I run or bike, I input that and the appropriate amount is taken out. I have it set to be 1$ for a mile run, 0.50$ for a mile biked, 1$ for an hour studied, etc. And I used the money to pay down a credit card earlier this year. The creator came up with it since she's great for saving for her business but not in her personal life. So she came up with it when she trained for a marathon and used the money for travel to get there.


----------



## Orchid PE

I have a pretty sweet nutrition spreadsheet in google docs as well. It links up to the USDA nutrient database to pull data on foods I enter. I wasn't pleased with any nutrition tracking apps, so I made my own. They were all too directed towards loosing weight, whereas I'm trying to gain weight (power lifting).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I have a pretty sweet nutrition spreadsheet in google docs as well. It links up to the USDA nutrient database to pull data on foods I enter. I wasn't pleased with any nutrition tracking apps, so I made my own. They were all too directed towards loosing weight, whereas I'm trying to gain weight (power lifting).


tbh I hate diet culture. but when I was in that mindset, I used MyFitnessPal. And OMGOSH, their database is awful and only got worse when UA bought them. I stopped being able to find USDA database entries in there and it was a dumpster fire.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> tbh I hate diet culture. but when I was in that mindset, I used MyFitnessPal. And OMGOSH, their database is awful and only got worse when UA bought them. I stopped being able to find USDA database entries in there and it was a dumpster fire.


Yeah, there aren't many nutrition trackers out there that suggest 1.5g/lb body wight of protein lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone have thoughts on sumo vs conventional? I'm a conventional guy, and normally hate on sumo people, but lately been thinking about giving it a try, even though I'm still getting results with conventional.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yeah, there many nutrition trackers out there that suggest 1.5g/lb body wight of protein lol


Kidney failure, here I come!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Don't even get me started on intermittent fasting. There are so many people saying it's great, and you can still get gainz, and I'd love to try it, but the math just doesn't add up. 

So they say with a 16:8 split you can still gain. We'll it's a fact that humans can only process 8-10g protein in 1 hour. So if you're only eating for 8 hours, that means you can only process up to 64-80g of protein. But, others says you need 0.7-1.5g protein per lb of body weight (depending on hard/easy gainer). So for a 150lb guy, he's only getting like 1/2 the required protein within that 8 hour period. Idk.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 1300.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone have thoughts on sumo vs conventional? I'm a conventional guy, and normally hate on sumo people, but lately been thinking about giving it a try, even though I'm still getting results with conventional.


I'm not actively lifting rn (getting back into it - we're reorganizing my equipment tonight). But when I was doing Stronglifts 5x5, ICF 5x5, I was doing conventional.

I started seeing a trainer last year and he had be doing sumos since he needed to fix movement patterns. 

I like either one. I also just love deadlifts in general


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 1300.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Don't even get me started on intermittent fasting. There are so many people saying it's great, and you can still get gainz, and I'd love to try it, but the math just doesn't add up.
> 
> So they say with a 16:8 split you can still gain. We'll it's a fact that humans can only process 8-10g protein in 1 hour. So if you're only eating for 8 hours, that means you can only process up to 64-80g of protein. But, others says you need 0.7-1.5g protein per lb of body weight (depending on hard/easy gainer). So for a 150lb guy, he's only getting like 1/2 the required protein within that 8 hour period. Idk.


I used to do IF and sometimes I miss it. But I've got to do more research into IE/HAES instead and work through that


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm not actively lifting rn (getting back into it - we're reorganizing my equipment tonight). But when I was doing Stronglifts 5x5, ICF 5x5, I was doing conventional.
> 
> I started seeing a trainer last year and he had be doing sumos since he needed to fix movement patterns.
> 
> I like either one. I also just love deadlifts in general


I had to take a break in August when I moved. Didn't get my rack up here until October. Just started back a week ago. Had to deload everything by like 40%. I don't like it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah.  It's the cash poor vs. loan poor that I'm trying to juggle right now.  Just did a big balance transfer from a c/c so I could consolidate a bunch of higher interest loans (think 10%+) into a shorter period that I know I can pay off.  It's just me trying to make sure I'm 'adult' enough to save for vacations and other flights that I didn't need to worry about when I lived in NY (and now I suddenly need to travel back there).  Also, you know, random friends changing their weddings so they're next year instead of 2-years from now like they originally said.


LadySquare and I share the Chase Sapphire card (at a minimum, I'd recommend the Chase Freedom card). We throw everything, and I mean EVERYTHING (bills, outings, food, Amazon, etc.) to rack up points and/or cash back. We do something similar to what's been discussed, basically accounting for fixed costs (unfortunately, our mortgage is crazy high), pay those off immediately after payday, and everything else that isn't fixed is a discussion if it can't be paid off immediately. We don't spend a dime on credit card purchases if it can't be paid off within a day or so. Keeping that up was the *only* way we could afford a place in CA. I honestly don't know how other people do it without family help (of which we have none). You SPAMMERS are so smart, you can do it!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

what's my post count? SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

I've always wanted to get into lifting, but I want to wait until I get into better 'shape'.  Plus, I don't want to join a cross-fit gym, which might be the only weight-lifters here in Indy unless I start doing crazy research.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

what's my...SPAM COUNT?! lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I miss lifting. I'm slowly getting my weight back under control. Still shedding my "sit and study" weight. It's going well so far.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> but I want to wait until I get into better 'shape'.


But why?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> But why?


I am in a shape.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Slowly approaching sphere shape.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I had to take a break in August when I moved. Didn't get my rack up here until October. Just started back a week ago. Had to deload everything by like 40%. I don't like it.


We did pretty good last winter then started training for a century ride (him not me) and studying (me not him) so it took a nose dive. And then I was basically living at his place but my weights were at my place. But now both me and my weights live at his place. And I think on Sunday, he regretted not having movers when he lugged 700+ lbs of weights up a flight of stairs.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I also just love deadlifts in general


I think most people don't like them starting off, but when the weight starts to add up it start to feel real good!

I started off with SL 5x5 a few years ago, but after plateauing on squat at 225 I moved to Starting Strength and broke though. The 5x5 just didn't allow me enough time to recover, and 3x5 was much better for me. I plateaued again then moved to Texas Method (I have both of Mark Rippetoe's books and think they're good). Then that became too much and I moved to a different program that is a little slower in gains, but I only do each exercise once a week and that gives just the right amount of time to recover and spend time with the family.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I can't say I relate to these budgeting and lifting posts, but hey, good for you guys.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I can't say I relate to these budgeting and lifting posts, but hey, good for you guys.


Money gainz and muscle gainz. Hopefully soon a salary gainz


----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I can't say I relate to these budgeting and lifting posts, but hey, good for you guys.


Budgeting is what us middle classes do. You continue enjoying you massage in your balcony overlooking the lake. Man I miss the @JayKay PE life


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Slowly approaching sphere shape.


Not going to lie, I was really hoping you were going to say square... But that's okay.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think most people don't like them starting off, but when the weight starts to add up it start to feel real good!
> 
> I started off with SL 5x5 a few years ago, but after plateauing on squat at 225 I moved to Starting Strength and broke though. The 5x5 just didn't allow me enough time to recover, and 3x5 was much better for me. I plateaued again then moved to Texas Method (I have both of Mark Rippetoe's books and think they're good). Then that became too much and I moved to a different program that is a little slower in gains, but I only do each exercise once a week and that gives just the right amount of time to recover and spend time with the family.


I started with New Rules of Lifting for Women and made it through stage 1. It was annoying &amp; fussy AF - I  kept having to criss cross the gym to do all of the things. So I switched to SL5x5 and I did enjoy it but I wanted a little more accessory work so enter ICF 5x5. And then eventually, I had a running coach for my 1st marathon so we switched it up so my lifting would better support my running goals. And now the trainer I see, writes me a program to support my running &amp; movement goals and works on fixing my imbalances - this is the best thing for me.  Isee him a few times a year for an evaluation and new program so it's great.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Budgeting is what us middle classes do. You continue enjoying you massage in your balcony overlooking the lake. Man I miss the @JayKay PE life


I want a massage overlooking a lake. That sounds glorious


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We did pretty good last winter then started training for a century ride (him not me) and studying (me not him) so it took a nose dive. And then I was basically living at his place but my weights were at my place. But now both me and my weights live at his place. And I think on Sunday, he regretted not having movers when he lugged 700+ lbs of weights up a flight of stairs.


Meh, it's still a workout!

So, ever since we got the property I've been doing all the yard work manually. No machines, at all (only recently I got a lawnmower, I was using a scythe up until then)! I had friends come over for a "natural" workout regimen of digging holes, filling trenches, felling trees with axes and saws, moving/splitting logs. We called it Squaretaper's "paleo" workout. It was, honestly, a billion times better more fun than any gym trip. To each his own, but I lose my mind in a gym. Open invite to any EBers who want to chop trees for fun. Beer is free and unlimited.

Also, .

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've always wanted to get into lifting, but I want to wait until I get into better 'shape'.  Plus, I don't want to join a cross-fit gym, which might be the only weight-lifters here in Indy unless I start doing crazy research.


I took a break from lifting and did cross-fit for a few months. I had to stop because I just didn't agree with what was being taught. It's never, for any reason, do anything, to anyone, for any reason, ever, no matter what, no matter where, or who, or who you are with, or where you are going, or where you've been, ever, for any reason whatsoever a good idea to do as many deadlifts or squats as fast as possible. And it's never a good idea to go to failure. There's just too much wrong with cross-fit. They can just cross the f off.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I started with New Rules of Lifting for Women and made it through stage 1. It was annoying &amp; fussy AF - I  kept having to criss cross the gym to do all of the things. So I switched to SL5x5 and I did enjoy it but I wanted a little more accessory work so enter ICF 5x5. And then eventually, I had a running coach for my 1st marathon so we switched it up so my lifting would better support my running goals. And now the trainer I see, writes me a program to support my running &amp; movement goals and works on fixing my imbalances - this is the best thing for me.  Isee him a few times a year for an evaluation and new program so it's great.


Is your trainer independent or with a company?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Not going to lie, I was really hoping you were going to say square... But that's okay.


I was gonna go there, but the logic has to follow! Please forgive.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Money gainz and muscle gainz. Hopefully soon a salary gainz


Fingers crossed buddy! Only SPAM can help you now.


----------



## Orchid PE

Since we're being adults, how about that S&amp;P 500?! I'm glad my IRA index funds are tracking it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Since we're being adults, how about that S&amp;P 500?! I'm glad my IRA index funds are tracking it.


I'm not that adulty.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I want a massage overlooking a lake. That sounds glorious


I may have to wait till lake Michigan is warm again


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> But why?


Why am I waiting to get in better shape?  Because I know if I try to overload my body on 'getting in shape' I'll stop cold turkey and then not do anything.  Once I build a good base, I can def see myself trying lifting and not getting frustrated when my diaphragm is dying.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is your trainer independent or with a company?


he's independent. Works for himself. He's a licensed massage therapist and a licensed trainer (I forget which one tho). he rents space from a local locally owned gym


----------



## Orchid PE

Index Funds &gt; Mutual Funds.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> I may have to wait till lake Michigan is warm again


I don't know if any of our lakes get warm - the ones that would have the massage place wouldn't. and i can tell you that the atlantic ocean ain't warm here either


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Since we're being adults, how about that S&amp;P 500?! I'm glad my IRA index funds are tracking it.


Ugh, I'm trying to figure out how to change some of my mutual funds into ETFs (does that even make sense)?  Unfortunately for Vanguard you have to call to make that trade and can't just do it yourself and since I'm busy during the day I've forgotten to do it the past week or two after I finally got out of their managed account plan.


----------



## enrique_nola

Chattaneer said:


> I took a break from lifting and did cross-fit for a few months. I had to stop because I just didn't agree with what was being taught. It's never, for any reason, do anything, to anyone, for any reason, ever, no matter what, no matter where, or who, or who you are with, or where you are going, or where you've been, ever, for any reason whatsoever a good idea to do as many deadlifts or squats as fast as possible. And it's never a good idea to go to failure. There's just too much wrong with cross-fit. They can just cross the f off.


Agree on the not going to failure for squats/deadlifts.  Been there done that too many times.  It only takes one instance where your core isn't as tight as it should be for something to go wrong/overload what shouldn't be overloaded.  

But I do love going to failure when isolating other body parts....that pump tho.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh, I'm trying to figure out how to change some of my mutual funds into ETFs (does that even make sense)?  Unfortunately for Vanguard you have to call to make that trade and can't just do it yourself and since I'm busy during the day I've forgotten to do it the past week or two after I finally got out of their managed account plan.


Vanguard has some nice funds. Some of the lowest prices around.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't know if any of our lakes get warm - the ones that would have the massage place wouldn't. and i can tell you that the atlantic ocean ain't warm here either


We have a solid 2 week warm window here .

But if i really did want a massage overlooking a lake there still better be a glass window in between.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I took a break from lifting and did cross-fit for a few months. I had to stop because I just didn't agree with what was being taught. It's never, for any reason, do anything, to anyone, for any reason, ever, no matter what, no matter where, or who, or who you are with, or where you are going, or where you've been, ever, for any reason whatsoever a good idea to do as many deadlifts or squats as fast as possible. And it's never a good idea to go to failure. There's just too much wrong with cross-fit. They can just cross the f off.


I've been to 2 crossfit classes; one regular &amp; one community class. It was better than I was expecting but definitely not at all my jam. And I totally agree with you about the GTF thing. Plus kipping. Like I can't get over that.


----------



## Orchid PE

enrique_nola said:


> Agree on the not going to failure for squats/deadlifts.  Been there done that too many times.  It only takes one instance where your core isn't as tight as it should be for something to go wrong/overload what shouldn't be overloaded.
> 
> But I do love going to failure when isolating other body parts....that pump tho.


Being swoll is fun.

I like Pavel Tsatsouline's methodology of not going to failure because:


As get closer to your max reps, your muscles fatigue, and your form degrades

If you can do 15 reps of something, but only do 7, you can get more reps in per session, and per week because your recovery time will be less

More reps over time = more gainz

I think he calls it greasing the groove.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> We have a solid 2 week warm window here .
> 
> But if i really did want a massage overlooking a lake there still better be a glass window in between.


yeah, same on all accounts lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Vanguard has some nice funds. Some of the lowest prices around.


I...feel like I don't know what that means and I should!  

Right now my funds are split into Vanguard International Stock and Vanguard Stock Market index funds with expenses ratios of 0.11 and 0.04% respectively.  I wanted to see if I could convert some into the Vanguard S&amp;P 500 ETF (expense ratio of 0.03%).  Does that kinda make sense?  But I can't change anything from mutual to ETF.  It has to go from mutual to mutual unless I call.  And I don't know if I'm smart enough to figure this out when I call them?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've been to 2 crossfit classes; one regular &amp; one community class. It was better than I was expecting but definitely not at all my jam. And I totally agree with you about the GTF thing. Plus kipping. Like I can't get over that.


KIPPING ISN'T A REAL FORM OF PULL UPS! WHY?! WHY THEY DO THIS?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> We have a solid 2 week warm window here .
> 
> But if i really did want a massage overlooking a lake there still better be a glass window in between.


I...can't say I enjoy massages. We do couple massages once in a while, but mostly because she's into it and it's not like I'm anti-massage so I oblige. I just feel, mostly, exactly the same afterwards as before. I do enjoy the float tanks though, I get more out of that but even then it's not much. I think I'm just a ball of anxiety overall and I need chemical relaxation. But I'm also too much of a square (ha!) to go that route, too. So, here I am.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I...feel like I don't know what that means and I should!
> 
> Right now my funds are split into Vanguard International Stock and Vanguard Stock Market index funds with expenses ratios of 0.11 and 0.04% respectively.  I wanted to see if I could convert some into the Vanguard S&amp;P 500 ETF (expense ratio of 0.03%).  Does that kinda make sense?  But I can't change anything from mutual to ETF.  It has to go from mutual to mutual unless I call.  And I don't know if I'm smart enough to figure this out when I call them?


I'd stick with what you have. I would literally have those two Vanguard funds if I wasn't with Merrill. 75% US / 25% International?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Index Funds &gt; Mutual Funds.


No contest.


----------



## Orchid PE

We need an Andy Samberg meme that just says "torp." Any top poster must then use it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> KIPPING ISN'T A REAL FORM OF PULL UPS! WHY?! WHY THEY DO THIS?


Because they don't like their rotator cuffs?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Trying to get boyfriend to move the rack right now since I have to go into a meeting then an appt soon and I don't think our time at home tonight will overlap and I really wanna finish setting up the space. RUN ON SENTENCE BATMAN


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...can't say I enjoy massages. We do couple massages once in a while, but mostly because she's into it and it's not like I'm anti-massage so I oblige. I just feel, mostly, exactly the same afterwards as before. I do enjoy the float tanks though, I get more out of that but even then it's not much. I think I'm just a ball of anxiety overall and I need chemical relaxation. But I'm also too much of a square (ha!) to go that route, too. So, here I am.


We are the opposite. I love massages. I literally fall asleep and they have to wake me up. Wife is meh about it. She loves her foot/calf massager at home.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'd stick with what you have. I would literally have those two Vanguard funds if I wasn't with Merrill. 75% US / 25% International?


I'm...not quite sure?  Is the percentage based on the quantity or the cost?  I have 'more' of the international, but a higher $$ in US?

Again.  I'm dumb and just trying my best.  T_T


----------



## Orchid PE

Aight, close enough to 4pm.

'Til morrow.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm...not quite sure?  Is the percentage based on the quantity or the cost?  I have 'more' of the international, but a higher $$ in US?
> 
> Again.  I'm dumb and just trying my best.  T_T


Ok. Just wondering what your holding percentages were. Like, if you had $10k total, did you have $7.5k in US and $2.5k in international.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> We are the opposite. I love massages. I literally fall asleep and they have to wake me up. Wife is meh about it. She loves her foot/calf massager at home.


I love massages. Boyfriend isn't anti-massage, he likes them, just won't go get them.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ok. Just wondering what your holding percentages were. Like, if you had $10k total, did you have $7.5k in US and $2.5k in international.


I have around 65% in US, rest in International.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> We need an Andy Samberg meme that just says "torp." Any top poster must then use it.


I...don't understand this reference. Sorry, elder millennial here.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...don't understand this reference. Sorry, elder millennial here.


He talks like that a lot on Brooklyn 99.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> We are the opposite. I love massages. I literally fall asleep and they have to wake me up. Wife is meh about it. She loves her foot/calf massager at home.


I like a massage when I break into a semi-pain sweat while it's happening.  I don't want a massage to relax.  I want a massage to get rid of my knots.  I always enjoy when I get a massage and the person is like, "your neck is really tight.  Like, ridiculously tight?  Like, I might hurt you if I try and move this muscle.  Have you heard about acupuncture?"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like a massage when I break into a semi-pain sweat while it's happening.  I don't want a massage to relax.  I want a massage to get rid of my knots.  I always enjoy when I get a massage and the person is like, "your neck is really tight.  Like, ridiculously tight?  Like, I might hurt you if I try and move this muscle.  Hay you heard about acupuncture?"


And then JK is like: "Listen foolio, I paid you money to hit that knot. So you hit that knot or your kids are going hungry tonight."


----------



## User1

I have so many credit cards!

but only my mortgage in terms of debt.

and i just booked a $16,000 flight itinerary for $1k out of pocket thanks to my credit card bonuses and points ♥

it's not for everyone, but I love getting more for my money, and am treating ma-self by flying business class for the very first time!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO

also, i love massages, and apparently get 12 a year covered by insurance?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> also, i love massages, and apparently get 12 a year covered by insurance?


WHAT PLANET DO YOU LIVE ON.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> thanks to my credit card bonuses and points ♥


100%. Last year's family trip to Taiwan was 100% paid by rewards.

Also, where you going @tj_PE?? Take us with youuuu.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stealing cube neighbor's second 28" monitor SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Stealing cube neighbor's second 28" monitor SPAM.


the best kind of spam


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> I have so many credit cards!
> 
> but only my mortgage in terms of debt.
> 
> and i just booked a $16,000 flight itinerary for $1k out of pocket thanks to my credit card bonuses and points ♥
> 
> it's not for everyone, but I love getting more for my money, and am treating ma-self by flying business class for the very first time!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO
> 
> also, i love massages, and apparently get 12 a year covered by insurance?




I have no idea what my insurance covers, but I know it's a lot less than my private-sector stuff.  Sigh.  The $500 gym/$500 nutrition stipend was nice, but I'd rather pay sort of less and not worry until I die.


----------



## phillstill

Speaking of massages. I work has an on-site masseuse twice a weeks. I’m getting my massage tomorrow

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have no idea what my insurance covers, but I know it's a lot less than my private-sector stuff.  Sigh.  The $500 gym/$500 nutrition stipend was nice, but I'd rather pay sort of less and not worry until I die.


Wait, your health insurance as a state employee is worse than your prior private sector health insurance? This seems backwards to me. I was a state employee for 9 months once upon a time, and I'm pretty sure I'll never get that good of health insurance again...

Unless I were to go on my husband's current health insurance, which is incredibly good! But would cost too much out of pocket for our lifestyle, being relatively young, healthy people who don't get sick that often (knocks on wood).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> Speaking of massages. I work has an on-site masseuse twice a weeks. I’m getting my massage tomorrow


WHERE DO YOU PEOPLE WORK.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> WHERE DO YOU PEOPLE WORK.


Inquiring minds would like to know!!


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> WHERE DO YOU PEOPLE WORK.


In a plant owned by a company that wants healthy employees


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all ready to SPAM to 10k? Only 10 pages to go.


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> WHERE DO YOU PEOPLE WORK.


i have high deductible insurance but just found out TODAY i get like 12 massages and 40 chiro visits for small copay!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, so I misspoke earlier, I only *had* 24" displays. NOW I have both 28" displays. This is incredible. SO MUCH ROOM FOR ACTIVITIES. I am very stoked.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

tj_PE said:


> i have high deductible insurance but just found out TODAY i get like 12 massages and 40 chiro visits for small copay!


That's bizarre, but good for you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OMG it takes so long for the mouse cursor to cross the screen. What is thissss. Need to increase the tracking speed now. Wowww.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> i have high deductible insurance but just found out TODAY i get like 12 massages and 40 chiro visits for small copay!


Please send me some chiro visits. My back is killing me from carrying all this SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post!


----------



## leggo PE

This day is going by so slowly for me....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> This day is going by so slowly for me....


Boo...why? Aren't you taking up the slack from your departing coworker? :rotflmao:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> That's bizarre, but good for you.


I think it’s pretty common in smaller firms. I have a similar deal.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think it’s pretty common in smaller firms. I have a similar deal.


I guess I need to reread my insurance policy...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chebbin' Cheb's gotta Cheb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Chebbin' Cheb's gotta Cheb.


OH LAWD I CHEBBIN’


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Doo doo doo doot doo...he's Chebbin' it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I need to lose some weight. Definitely feeling “Cheby” today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You need to go on a Cheb-free diet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cut back on those Chebohydrates.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Eat more vitamin Cheb.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Gotta eat some ve-cheb-ables


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Boo...why? Aren't you taking up the slack from your departing coworker? :rotflmao:


All of his projects are actually pretty much winding down, and no transferring is going on yet. Do the partners just not trust us?

EDIT: Topsies!!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Do the partners just not trust us?


This staffer consists of too much sourdough. She cannot be trusted.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This staffer consists of too much sourdough. She cannot be trusted.


Rude.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> This staffer consists of too much sourdough. She cannot be trusted.


At least she aged well?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> At least she aged well?


I see what you did, there.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

And a triple post, just for good measure.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Dr. Barber

s

p

a

m


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dr. Barber said:


> s
> 
> p
> 
> a
> 
> m


@Dr. Barber always with the sneak SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dr. Barber

I'm never getting tired of this news: https://www.thedrum.com/news/2017/04/25/spam-can-now-pronounce-you-man-and-wife-brand-and-consumer-first-ever-spam-wedding


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## Dr. Barber

Its not fall until I've had my pumpkin spice SPAM!


----------



## Dr. Barber




----------



## leggo PE

Finally almost time to go...


----------



## txjennah PE

Snow sucks and I miss Texas spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Snow sucks and I miss Texas spam


Is Texas SPAM better than other places?


----------



## leggo PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Is Texas SPAM better than other places?


It's probably at least bigger.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Is Texas SPAM better than other places?


I don't know if you've had the joy of visiting a Whataburger in Texas, but their "medium" sized drink is really an extra extra large


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't know if you've had the joy of visiting a Whataburger in Texas, but their "medium" sized drink is really an extra extra large


It's been a while, but yes. I have.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's been a while, but yes. I have.


Yesssssss.  I miss Whataburger.  We all ate lunch there the day before my wedding #noshame


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yesssssss.  I miss Whataburger.  We all ate lunch there the day before my wedding #noshame


I'll have to go there when I take my wife to Houston in the middle of August.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll have to go there when I take my wife to Houston in the middle of August.


Houston? In the middle of August???


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Houston? In the middle of August???


She suggested that we should consider moving to Houston... I told her we wouldn't consider it until she'd been there in the middle of August.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MY GYM IS ALL SET UPPPPP 

re benefits: our HQ employees have an on site gym and on site health insurance. My office: they're turning the utility closet into a shower after I've harassed them enough for 5 years (&amp;finally redoing the regular bathrooms since they never did it when they remodeled before we opened this office)


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> She suggested that we should consider moving to Houston... I told her we wouldn't consider it until she'd been there in the middle of August.


LMAO. Yeah she might change her mind! Are you originally from Texas?


----------



## Dr. Barber

*S*uspicious,

*P*ink,

*A*nd 

*M*eaty


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> LMAO. Yeah she might change her mind! Are you originally from Texas?


No. I'm originally from Colorado, but my mom was born and raised in the Houston area. I've been there lots of times at all times of the year.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

192 more posts until 10k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 192 more posts until 10k


I'm ready whenever @squaretaper PE is.


----------



## phillstill

Oh Houston. I just moved from Houston 2 months ago. Spent 20 years there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm ready whenever @squaretaper PE is.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://notalwaysright.com/the-epic-of-the-impossible-store/172885/

Also this amazing


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Posting speed so slow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ormagorsh I’m chebbin’ hard


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chebbin’ at the top!!! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spammmmmm


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k, I guess!

Oh, TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @Will.I.Am did you do that thing for @Chattaneer?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So slooooow on phone


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Hey @Will.I.Am did you do that thing for @Chattaneer?


Yeah, I PM'd it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Or not!


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> No. I'm originally from Colorado, but my mom was born and raised in the Houston area. I've been there lots of times at all times of the year.


Ah ok, nice!  honorary Texan


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dropped apple cider on my toe. It freaking hurts.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dropped apple cider on my toe. It freaking hurts.


Ow


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@ChebyshevII PE whatd you do with the pencil i sent you? I forgot lol. Was it for a frame?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Or not!


Sorry i was doing some cleaning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

No problem. SPAM to 10k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

No problem. SPAM to 10k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

No problem. SPAM to 10k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend will have to rewire a living room outlet to remove that old black conductor. The basement lights and living room outlets used to be the same circuit. He fixed the basement lights, I mean hell have to move that light too so we can put the top cross arm up


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

No problem. SPAM to 10k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

No problem. SPAM to 10k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

No problem. SPAM to 10k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

3 in a row!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

3 tops that is!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Snap


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Taco


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## phillstill

Apple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Orange


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## phillstill

Pomegranate


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Woohoo! 10000!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dinnah, all things Boyfriend doesnt eat


----------



## phillstill

Dragon fruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

4!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> I have so many credit cards!
> 
> but only my mortgage in terms of debt.
> 
> and i just booked a $16,000 flight itinerary for $1k out of pocket thanks to my credit card bonuses and points ♥
> 
> it's not for everyone, but I love getting more for my money, and am treating ma-self by flying business class for the very first time!!!!!!!!!!! WOOO
> 
> also, i love massages, and apparently get 12 a year covered by insurance?


Which card do you use to gain so many points?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

Spam

tops.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!

tops


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 10k!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## phillstill

10,000!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ITS OVER 10 THOUSAND


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's Over [Ten] Thousand!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> @ChebyshevII PE whatd you do with the pencil i sent you? I forgot lol. Was it for a frame?


Not necessarily...right now it’s in my writing drawer in my desk. Not sure yet if i’m Going to do anything specific with it...


----------



## NikR_PE

Gōngxǐ


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Not necessarily...right now it’s in my writing drawer in my desk. Not sure yet if i’m Going to do anything specific with it...


Lol ok


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Lol ok


What are you gonna do with yours when you pass?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What are you gonna do with yours when you pass?


I like the idea of framing it with my license but we have very low cube walls so if I keep it at work, itd have to lean and I cant stand that. Like I dont really wanna keep a copy of my license at work for that very reason. It could hang at home...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But I dont even have my diploma hung up


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> But I dont even have my diploma hung up


I didn’t hang mine up until I got my license. Go figure...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I didn’t hang mine up until I got my license. Go figure...


I had mine hung up in my 1st, 3rd, 4th, and 5th apartments post graduation. 2nd and 6th, no. And now im in my 7th dwelling and its in the attic. My diploma is huge, i think its 12"x18" and then the matting/frame...

[Yes i move a bunch lol]


----------



## P-E

I'm supposed to be doing my expense reports.  So far I made it to the beer fridge, the couch and now EB.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Toe still throbbing. Feels like a bruise but i’m starting to wonder if I broke it.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh, I'm trying to figure out how to change some of my mutual funds into ETFs (does that even make sense)?  Unfortunately for Vanguard you have to call to make that trade and can't just do it yourself and since I'm busy during the day I've forgotten to do it the past week or two after I finally got out of their managed account plan.






JayKay PE said:


> I...feel like I don't know what that means and I should!
> 
> Right now my funds are split into Vanguard International Stock and Vanguard Stock Market index funds with expenses ratios of 0.11 and 0.04% respectively.  I wanted to see if I could convert some into the Vanguard S&amp;P 500 ETF (expense ratio of 0.03%).  Does that kinda make sense?  But I can't change anything from mutual to ETF.  It has to go from mutual to mutual unless I call.  And I don't know if I'm smart enough to figure this out when I call them?


For the reduced expense ratio of 0.04 to 0.03, it is not worth the time and effort. Mutual funds and ETFs are fundamentally different in that ETFs are bought and sold like stock where you have to buy and sell in shares where a mutual fund has a price that is set at the end of each trading day, so you you can buy and sell fractions of shares. Vanguard has a decent breakdown on their website https://investor.vanguard.com/etf/etf-vs-mutual-fund. 

You cannot just convert them because they are fundamentally different things. I wouldn’t worry about trying to get into ETFs from your index funds with only that small of a difference. Those are some of the same index funds that I have as well. You could start to contribute to an equivalent ETF instead of the index fund going forward, but I wouldn’t worry about trying to make that transition. That is basically the advise that I have been able to discern from financial advisors online and the blogs, newsletters, and webinars from Vanguard that I have seen.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Toe still throbbing. Feels like a bruise but i’m starting to wonder if I broke it.


What toe is it


----------



## phillstill

P-E said:


> I'm supposed to be doing my expense reports.  So far I made it to the beer fridge, the couch and now EB.


Yeah. I’m enjoy a few beers tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> What toe is it


The big one on my right foot


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> KIPPING ISN'T A REAL FORM OF PULL UPS! WHY?! WHY THEY DO THIS?


Hey now, I love my crossfit. 

Jokes aside. I'm not a crossfit "disciple", but I enjoy it for very specific reasons. 


I hate doing cardio. The high intensity of a crossfit wod gives cardio benefits without "doing cardio". 

Related: I can get a full body workout in 14-20 minutes, vs the 1-2 hours I used to spend in the gym when I was just lifting.

I love the large compound lift with free weights, much more than isolated lift and using machines.

Regarding kipping. I 100% agree a kipping pull up is not a substitute for a strict pull up. But that doesn't mean that it doesn't have value. It's just a different exercise. The kipping pull up really from the progression to bar muscle ups. 

But like I said, I'm not a crossfit disciple. I don't get into the whole competitive competitive side of it. And I have a great respect for traditional lifting. But I love that CrossFit gives me the workout that I need (and want).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The big one on my right foot


So an important one. Does it hurt to walk or pivot?


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> Which card do you use to gain so many points?


Sapphire reserve for everyday spend. But I've gotten sign up bonuses on multiple cards


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The big one on my right foot


Youre def gonna die. It was nice knowing you


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> So an important one. Does it hurt to walk or pivot?





not terrible.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Youre def gonna die. It was nice knowing you


Thanks, WebMD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Thanks, WebMD


She said death, not cancer.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> She said death, not cancer.


Same thing. (In this particular case)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14294


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

White cheddar popcorn

oops, I mean SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Time to get ready for work spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 19 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM


Late night, or early morning?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 19 of The Suck.


I look forward to this daily. Since it means I don't have to count lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Thanks, WebMD


you're welcome


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it's 16F here


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm not ready for this


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> it's 16F here


24F here


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> Day 19 of The Suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to this daily. Since it means I don't have to count lol
Click to expand...

It'll certainly make things easier when I have to make the map


----------



## Orchid PE

T


----------



## Orchid PE

To


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait, your health insurance as a state employee is worse than your prior private sector health insurance? This seems backwards to me. I was a state employee for 9 months once upon a time, and I'm pretty sure I'll never get that good of health insurance again...
> 
> Unless I were to go on my husband's current health insurance, which is incredibly good! But would cost too much out of pocket for our lifestyle, being relatively young, healthy people who don't get sick that often (knocks on wood).


Eh, tbh, I think it's comparable with private coming ahead?  I'm not a state employee, I'm federal (believe me, I wish I could have been a NYS employee, but they were reaaaaally low-balling me on salary and giving me no incentive to actually move upstate).  Base payment for my insurance has gone down, but because I have a HDHP, I have 'additional' funds that I deposit into that account for tax purposes.  Govt' doesn't contribute as much as private (govt contributes I think $900/year and private contributed I think $1500?), so I'm making up that difference with my deductions.  I believe the calendar year deductible is $1500 vs private $2000, and the in-network benefits are pretty good (5% of plan allowance is the most I'll spend if I stay in-network).

I haven't actually attempted to go to the doctor with my new insurance, but it has dental and vision with it, so that's nice.  The big thing with my private insurance is that it had a lot of 'perks' that someone like me (youngish, healthyish, doesn't get sick often) could take advantage of without going to the doctor.  I just liked having that gym stipend and nutrition stipend.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*


squaretaper PE


90


Chattaneer


73


MadamPirate


45


RBHeadge PE


35


Will.I.Am


33


LyceeFruit


32


P-E


19


Chebyshevll PE


13


JayKay PE


12


matt267 PE


9


civilrobot


9


leggo PE


6


phillstill


6


txjennah PE


4


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Wow!


2


tj_PE


2


NikR


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


Aiden


 1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

&lt;fave emoji tbh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

why is the tip of the scorpion's tail red?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

also, at large size on the desktop version of EB, the scorpion looks phallic


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jus' sayin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> also, at large size on the desktop version of EB, the scorpion looks phallic


I'm sorta seeing the opposite, except it the internal organs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sorta seeing the opposite, except it the internal organs.


yeah that too


----------



## JayKay PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> For the reduced expense ratio of 0.04 to 0.03, it is not worth the time and effort. Mutual funds and ETFs are fundamentally different in that ETFs are bought and sold like stock where you have to buy and sell in shares where a mutual fund has a price that is set at the end of each trading day, so you you can buy and sell fractions of shares. Vanguard has a decent breakdown on their website https://investor.vanguard.com/etf/etf-vs-mutual-fund.
> 
> You cannot just convert them because they are fundamentally different things. I wouldn’t worry about trying to get into ETFs from your index funds with only that small of a difference. Those are some of the same index funds that I have as well. You could start to contribute to an equivalent ETF instead of the index fund going forward, but I wouldn’t worry about trying to make that transition. That is basically the advise that I have been able to discern from financial advisors online and the blogs, newsletters, and webinars from Vanguard that I have seen.


Okay.  That's what I was hoping to hear.  I haven't been contributing to the Vanguard account, since it was a rollover from a previous employment 401k, and I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing with this.  I think my future plan that I've been tinkering with has been to move one of my Roth IRA savings over to Vanguard and throw some more into the US stocks index fund I already have and then maybe 25% of it into a target fund (just so I don't go too crazy).  And then just ignore it/peek in every year or so to move things around if necessary. 

I also have traditional/Roth 401k accounts at fidelity from a different employer that I think I'm going to rollover into my TSP instead of opening a new account at Fidelity.  Then I can figure out what funds I want to do with my TSP, I was thinking a 75/25 mix of C Fund/L Fund to cover the S&amp;P 500 and another lifecycle fund.  It just sucks that I can't move my Roth IRA into the TSP, but I think I can do that at Vanguard, so I'll be okay?  Ugh.  I am horrible at this stuff, but I'm slowly teaching myself so I don't sound like a total idiot/I'll only be a half-wit.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> it's 16F here


I've got 14, right now. It was 11 when I got up, this morning.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've got 14, right now. It was 11 when I got up, this morning.


I'm not sure what the earlier temp was, I didn't look.

I think I need to pull out a real jacket - I'm wearing a winter running jacket (Saucony Siberius from a few years ago) that I can't wear running and it's definitely not enough. But I don't wanna pull out my actual winter coat yet


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It'll certainly make things easier when I have to make the map


Glad to be of service.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> &lt;fave emoji tbh


Welcome to phase 3


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Then I can figure out what funds I want to do with my TSP, I was thinking a 75/25 mix of C Fund/L Fund to cover the S&amp;P 500 and another lifecycle fund.


There's nothing stopping you from doing that. But just remember that the L funds are just a mixture of the other funds already. For instance, right now L50 is 40% C, 29% I, 13% S, 11% G, 8% F. So you're proposed mix is really just making your account 85% C, 7.5% I, and the rest are the more conservative funds.

Again, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to phase 3


Lol, I meant my fave emoji in general. I'm sad that Microsoft TEAMS doesn't have this emoji


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I've got 14, right now. It was 11 when I got up, this morning.


A few years ago, I was on a conference call with a guy in Idaho. He was complaining that with the windchill it was -40. I made the joke of "Celsius or Farenheit?" He was a chemist so I figured he would get the joke. He didn't get it and just grumbled "Fahrenheit".


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm still in Phase 1 tbh. It is what it is


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Lol, I meant my fave emoji in general. I'm sad that Microsoft TEAMS doesn't have this emoji


yeah, I'm in the mindset now. Had to talk a few people off the ledge in PMs in the last day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A few years ago, I was on a conference call with a guy in Idaho. He was complaining that with the windchill it was -40. I made the joke of "Celsius or Farenheit?" He was a chemist so I figured he would get the joke. He didn't get it and just grumbled "Fahrenheit".


Until 3 years ago when I had to do an acoustic barrier project, my former manager didn't know that the temperature scales intersected at -40.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yeah, I'm in the mindset now. Had to talk a few people off the ledge in PMs in the last day.


I saw that in the WTTS thread (I had to go back and look at the Phase descriptions)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm still in Phase 1 tbh. It is what it is


You've certainly been one of the calming voices.


----------



## Orchid PE

I have no idea what phase I'm in. I reworked 40+ questions and feel good about them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I saw that in the WTTS thread


good acronym. It sounds more SFW than "suck thread"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You've certainly been one of the calming voices.


I've got plenty of experience with this test  so it's easy to be calm imo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I have no idea what phase I'm in. I reworked 40+ questions and feel good about them.


Well that's definitely not calm (phase 1)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I have no idea what phase I'm in. I reworked 40+ questions and feel good about them.


that's phase 2.

Get back to me with how you feel on Nov 27, or Dec 2.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Well that's definitely not calm (phase 1)


That was a few days after the exam when everything was fresh.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's phase 2.
> 
> Get back to me with how you feel on Nov 27, or Dec 2.


But "_You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong."_


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm still in Phase 1 tbh. It is what it is


I'm a little proud of how long I spent in Phase 1 as a first-time taker...

Though, the real test will be avoiding Phase 5 in December.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've got plenty of experience with this test  so it's easy to be calm imo


You'll have the shortest tranistion period from "waiting no0b" to OG in the history of the site.


----------



## Orchid PE

We'll see how it develops. I've never been one to second-guess my answers. Ever since the trig incident.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's phase 2.
> 
> Get back to me with how you feel on Nov 27, or Dec 2.
> 
> 
> 
> But "_You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong."_
Click to expand...

You're leaving out the preceding sentence: " _but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head._ "


----------



## Orchid PE

Kittens.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Kittens.


Am I allowed to say this?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ever since the trig incident.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> We'll see how it develops. I've never been one to second-guess my answers. Ever since the trig incident.


trig incident?

Edit: tops  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Am I allowed to say this?


probably not. Sounds like you violated the NDA.

maybe edit that post and replace with pictures of kittens?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You'll have the shortest tranistion period from "waiting no0b" to OG in the history of the site.


Hopefully lol

Literally no idea how to better prepare if I don't pass this time. I'm gonna rage quit probably lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm a little proud of how long I spent in Phase 1 as a first-time taker...
> 
> Though, the real test will be avoiding Phase 5 in December.


We've already established that you're different.

And yeah, let's see where you are mentally on Dec 10. 

Or Dec 18?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


When I was taking trig, there was an exam that I didn't do so well on. The teacher gave lots of partial credit, so she encouraged everyone to write down as much as possible. My teacher called me aside after grading the first exam to talk with me. She said she could see where I worked out questions, then went back and reworked the questions. The first time I worked them I got them right, then the second time I got them wrong. So she said from now on I should just go with my gut. From there on out I never double checked any exam questions, ever, for the rest of my college. Not too bad for a 3.9 gpa.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> trig incident?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> probably not. Sounds like you violated the NDA.
> 
> maybe edit that post and replace with pictures of kittens?


Kittens.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've already established that you're different.
> 
> And yeah, let's see where you are mentally on Dec 10.
> 
> Or Dec 18?


now you're just being mean lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm gonna rage quit probably lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I saw that in the WTTS thread (I had to go back and look at the Phase descriptions)






RBHeadge PE said:


> good acronym. It sounds more SFW than "suck thread"


I feel like the SFW version should be the PEWP thread... Though the pronunciation of that might not be as SFW as you would hope.


----------



## Orchid PE

Honestly, I probably would be in a worried state if there was anything riding on me passing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


something like that lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Kittens.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> something like that lol


You should just waltz into NCEES HQ and start quoting honey bunny from pulp fiction.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or Dec 18?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I feel like the SFW version should be the PEWP thread...


PWEP?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> You should just waltz into NCEES HQ and start quoting honey bunny from pulp fiction.


your reference is lost on me


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> You should just waltz into NCEES HQ and start quoting honey bunny from pulp fiction.


IF ANY OF YOU FN PRICKS MOVE, I'LL EXECUTE EVERY MFN LAST ONE OF YOU!


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> your reference is lost on me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> something like that lol









If you look closely, the F5 key is missing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> PWEP?


Wut.?


----------



## Orchid PE

Well that's an awkward thumbnail...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> You should just waltz into NCEES HQ and start quoting honey bunny from pulp fiction.


The receptionist's reaction will be






Then you'll be told to take a number and wait "over there"


----------



## Orchid PE

@LyceeFruit So you've never seen pulp fiction?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you look closely, the F5 key is missing.


lol, the keyboard kinds me of my laptop keyboard sophomore year of college.

I spilled half of a nalgene on my keyboard. And the 4, 6, Q, and A didn't work. Thankfully I had a fingerprint scanner on it that worked before my BIOS password had an A in it. But yeah, an "A" was always on my clipboard and I had the on screen keyboard up


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> @LyceeFruit So you've never seen pulp fiction?


Saw maybe 5 minutes of it in college. The swearing was absolutely excessive for me so I walked out (free showing at school). I went to military school and swear a bunch myself but that was obnoxious.

edit: tawps  ldtimer:


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The receptionist's reaction will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll be told to take a number and wait "over there"


That would definitely be something out of a QT movie.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Honestly, I probably would be in a worried state if there was anything riding on me passing.


A lot of people are in the same position, but it doesn't mean that they don't start losing their minds after week 6 or 7


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Wut.?


its your acronym


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Saw maybe 5 minutes of it in college. The swearing was absolutely excessive for me so I walked out (free showing at school). I went to military school and swear a bunch myself but that was obnoxious.


So letterkenny wouldn't be your cup of tea, either. Funny cause I don't swear in real life.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Wut.?


sorry, PEWP?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> A lot of people are in the same position, but it doesn't mean that they don't start losing their minds after week 6 or 7


The "what do I do now?" state hit hard. Sunday after the exam I was sitting at the kitchen table talking to my wife and saying I have no idea what to do with all my spare time and maybe I should go back for a masters degree.


----------



## Orchid PE

I had a lot of fun studying for the exam. Idk. Learning in general is a joy for me, and especially power. I really missed having to work problems out by hand after graduating.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> sorry, PEWP?


Post-Exam Wait Period. ... It struck me how "pewp" could be pronounced like "poop".


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Post-Exam Wait Period. ... It struck me how "pewp" could be pronounced like "poop".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> IF ANY OF YOU FN PRICKS MOVE, I'LL EXECUTE EVERY MFN LAST ONE OF YOU!


Ohh, that's where that line is from?! I always think of it as a sampled bit in





go to: 0:24


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Post-Exam Wait Period. ... It struck me how "pewp" could be pronounced like "poop".


good one


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Also, triple post.






> 1 minute ago, RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> Ohh, that's where that line is from?! I always think of it as a sampled bit in


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> its your acronym


sorry didn't pick up on at first.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> The "what do I do now?" state hit hard. Sunday after the exam I was sitting at the kitchen table talking to my wife and saying I have no idea what to do with all my spare time and maybe I should go back for a masters degree.


I kinda of felt of the same. I thought about going for a masters but it doesn't benefit me at my employer. And I really don't like online classes and that'd be my only option. I am looking forward to being able to see my desk here soon and do a self-study. Moving sucks


----------



## Orchid PE

There are so many beautiful quotes and memes from that movie.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> sorry didn't pick up on at first.


I meant it was @Will.I.Am's acronym, not yours


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There's nothing stopping you from doing that. But just remember that the L funds are just a mixture of the other funds already. For instance, right now L50 is 40% C, 29% I, 13% S, 11% G, 8% F. So you're proposed mix is really just making your account 85% C, 7.5% I, and the rest are the more conservative funds.
> 
> Again, there's nothing wrong with that.


tru dat.  But I guess I can be a little more aggressive than usual since I have so many years of working ahead of me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> sorry didn't pick up on at first.






LyceeFruit said:


> I meant it was @Will.I.Am's acronym, not yours


The acronym PWP is sometimes used for "Pore Water Pressure" (or Permanent Wilting Pressure in some circles) in geotechnical engineering, and switching the W and E in the acronym immediately drew me to that. I thought it was a really elaborate joke and my brain caved in.

Turns out it was just a typo.


----------



## Orchid PE

@LyceeFruit's PE board at NCEES HQ like....

Goto: 7:00


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Gonna be honest: not gonna watch any of the clips you're posting for Pulp Fiction


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Gonna be honest: not gonna watch any of the clips you're posting for Pulp Fiction


It's all good. I enjoy em.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, gotta get some work done.

keep spammin


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!!!  My office has heat again!  Thank god!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE good mooooorning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam? Where?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

Too much spam.  Not enough discussion.  JK is withering.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

And the fire alarm went off. So much for being productive, or warm.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Too much spam.  Not enough discussion.  JK is withering.


samesies


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Wow, did I miss anything important in the last... *counts* 30 pages?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Wow, did I miss anything important in the last... *counts* 30 pages?


mutal funds vs etf, SPAM, spam to 10k, I havent seen Pulp Fiction, intermittent fasting, gym going,


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

mutual. can't type


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> mutal funds vs etf, SPAM, spam to 10k, I havent seen Pulp Fiction, intermittent fasting, gym going,


So not really anything important.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> So not really anything important.


Just some adult talk.  Which I hate.  But is necessary if I want to attempt to try and retire kinda early?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just some adult talk.  Which I hate.  But is necessary if I want to attempt to try and retire kinda early?


I won't be retiring til I'm dead, so whatevs.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just some adult talk.  Which I hate.  But is necessary if I want to attempt to try and retire kinda early?


I'm really not planning to retire, just transition to part-time work.


----------



## Orchid PE

I just have a little more spamming to do before I get some work done.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I won't be retiring til I'm dead, so whatevs.


I think it'd be nice to retire at like 55 and travel, hike, camp, stop being a cog in the capitalist machine


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think it'd be nice to retire at like 55 and travel, hike, camp, stop being a cog in the capitalist machine


Yeah, but I got to engineering late. 

ETA: Ooh, tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think it'd be nice to retire at like 55 and travel, hike, camp, stop being a cog in the capitalist machine


I was born too lower-middle class to pull this off.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I was born too lower-middle class to pull this off.


This is also a thing.


----------



## Orchid PE

Aight, we at 10.5k.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I won't be retiring til I'm dead, so whatevs.






Will.I.Am said:


> I'm really not planning to retire, just transition to part-time work.


My dad retired at 55 and I kinda want to attempt to aim for the same number.  I'll be old enough to, hopefully, have a bit of a nest egg, but young enough to be able to get around without knees that creak too loudly.  I agree with the part-time work, but I want to take off from my 'main job' and maybe start doing more artwork or whatever.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I was born too lower-middle class to pull this off.


Nah, bro.  My whole family is lower-middle and you can do it.  You just got to plan and start early.  If you haven't been adding money to your 401k, startttttt.  Compound interest is a thing, even on crap money, and as long as you aren't expecting tri-tip all the time, you could be pretty comfortable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I was born too lower-middle class to pull this off.


I said it'd be nice to do, didn't say it'd actually happen


----------



## txjennah PE

My husband texted just now, "I regret to inform you that there is frozen goose poop on your car" which made me laugh so hard.  #midwestproblems


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think it'd be nice to retire at like 55 and travel, hike, camp, stop being a cog in the capitalist machine


Or may be just do it now. Except the cog thingy. You will need that to finance the rest.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> My dad retired at 55 and I kinda want to attempt to aim for the same number.  I'll be old enough to, hopefully, have a bit of a nest egg, but young enough to be able to get around without knees that creak too loudly.  I agree with the part-time work, but I want to take off from my 'main job' and maybe start doing more artwork or whatever.


I'm a millennial. My magic number is going to end up being 70. I'll likely be able to retire much earlier than that, but I'll probably retire around then.

I expect to make it past 90 based on family history. Going out at 55 means 35 years of less-than-full activity. I'm too type-A for a lifestyle like that for that long.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> My husband texted just now, "I regret to inform you that there is frozen goose poop on your car" which made me laugh so hard.  #midwestproblems


Haha. Our HOA rents out swans every spring/summer just to keep the geese away.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a millennial. My magic number is going to end up being 70. I'll likely be able to retire much earlier than that, but I'll probably retire around then.
> 
> I expect to make it past 90 based on family history. Going out at 55 means 35 years of less-than-full activity. I'm too type-A for a lifestyle like that for that long.


I am on the same boat, except maybe for the long lifespan thing (my family history varies)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I was born too lower-middle class to pull this off.


nah, you're an engineer now. If you want, you should be able to plan to execute it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a millennial. My magic number is going to end up being 70. I'll likely be able to retire much earlier than that, but I'll probably retire around then.
> 
> I expect to make it past 90 based on family history. Going out at 55 means 35 years of less-than-full activity. I'm too type-A for a lifestyle like that for that long.


You must be an older millenial, like me.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am on the same boat, except maybe for the long lifespan thing (my family history varies)


I'll be lucky if my first heart attack comes after 50, and I make it until 75. My plan is to just have something to give my child(ren).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> (my family history varies)


No variance on my end. It's bizarre how predictably we go out. I'm thinking Dec 23, 2076.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah, bro.  My whole family is lower-middle and you can do it.  You just got to plan and start early.  If you haven't been adding money to your 401k, startttttt.  Compound interest is a thing, even on crap money, and as long as you aren't expecting tri-tip all the time, you could be pretty comfortable.


I probably could if I was single and not planning on having kids... Scratch that, I DEFINITELY could if I was single and not planning on having kids. But hey, c'est la vie.

I'm contributing 4% to my 401k, but that probably won't be enough to make much headway. Meanwhile, the expenses keep rolling in.

It's okay though, I can totally see myself taking a couple years off, then going back to working part time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> No variance on my end. It's bizarre how predictably we go out. I'm thinking Dec 23, 2076.


Lol, just imagine it...a bunch of old geezers still playing Mafia.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> You must be an older millenial, like me.


Yep, I'm a cusper. I best fit Xennial or the "Oregon Trail Generation" description best, but by definition I'm a millennial.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, just imagine it...a bunch of old geezers still playing space Mafia.


FTFY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> Or may be just do it now. Except the cog thingy. You will need that to finance the rest.


I do hike and camp now. We're getting a dog so I can take them hiking/camping with me.

Working on the travel thing


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep, I'm a cusper. I best fit Xennial or the "Oregon Trail Generation" description best, but by definition I'm a millennial.


same here


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I probably could if I was single and not planning on having kids... Scratch that, I DEFINITELY could if I was single and not planning on having kids. But hey, c'est la vie.
> 
> I'm contributing 4% to my 401k, but that probably won't be enough to make much headway. Meanwhile, the expenses keep rolling in.


1) You really should bump that up to 5% to get the full match.

2) As you progress through your career, you'll make more and it will get easier.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’m a midway millennial, probably near the end of what would be considered the definition.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dang.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) You really should bump that up to 5% to get the full match.
> 
> 2) As you progress through your career, you'll make more and it will get easier.


My last companies full match was after my 7%, even then they didn't put much. New company is much better, though.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> nah, you're an engineer now. If you want, you should be able to plan to execute it.


I love my wife, but she's a big ball of financial entropy that defies most plans and forecasting.  :dunno:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> My last companies full match was after my 7%, even then they didn't put much.


that's both great and awful at the same time.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> My last companies full match was after my 7%, even then they didn't put much.


so they wont match anything unless you put at least 7%?


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> so they wont match anything unless you put at least 7%?


They matched x% up to 7%. I forget what the exact number was, but let's say 3%. So if I put 7%, they put 3%. If I put 3.5%, they put 1.5%.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep, I'm a cusper. I best fit Xennial or the "Oregon Trail Generation" description best, but by definition I'm a millennial.


I have two older siblings, so I think I end up there as well. I just turned 34, so I'm on the upper end.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I love my wife, but she's a big ball of financial entropy that defies most plans and forecasting.  :dunno:


I married another low-maitenence STEM type. She's a chemist. I'm not worried about either of us screwing up the financials.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's both great and awful at the same time.


Yeah. I kept 7% when I moved to the new company, but they won't match until I've been here for a year.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> They matched x% up to 7%. I forget what the exact number was, but let's say 3%. So if I put 7%, they put 3%. If I put 3.5%, they put 1.5%.


oh ok. Thats common. But yeah not the best.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> oh ok. Thats common. But yeah not the best.


I had another really weird one that was like, we match 1-for-1 up to 2%, then 0.5% up to 4%, then 0.25% up to 6%. I'm like, why break it down this much? It's stupid.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) You really should bump that up to 5% to get the full match.
> 
> 2) As you progress through your career, you'll make more and it will get easier.


My employer matches $0.50 on the dollar up to 6%. My goal is to get there, then start putting money in a Roth IRA. Hopefully, I can bump my contributions up to 5% in the new year... But frankly, that depends a lot on whether I'm licensed or not at the end of this year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

All this discussion of financials has gotten me seriously thinking about contributing max allowable to my IRA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> They matched x% up to 7%. I forget what the exact number was, but let's say 3%. So if I put 7%, they put 3%. If I put 3.5%, they put 1.5%.


ohh that's even worse than my first read.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> All this discussion of financials has gotten me seriously thinking about contributing max allowable to my IRA.


Why not. The max is $6k, right?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I married another low-maitenence STEM type. She's a chemist. I'm not worried about either of us screwing up the financials.


Honestly, good for you, bro.  :thumbs:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> All this discussion of financials has gotten me seriously thinking about contributing max allowable to my IRA.


IRA or Roth IRA? Big difference between the two.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Why not. The max is $6k, right?


For standard, yes, but I have a simple, which puts me at 13k. (Simple acts like standard)


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> All this discussion of financials has gotten me seriously thinking about contributing max allowable to my IRA.


If you are not investing your earnings/savings, then you should max out whatever pretax allowances you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For standard, yes, but I have a simple, which puts me at 13k.


Sweet.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I have two older siblings, so I think I end up there as well. I just turned 34, so I'm on the upper end.


approximately: https://genhq.com/faq-info-about-generations/

I'm solidly in the millenial category at 30 but there's also two sub-categories within millenial I've read about due to technology


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I married another low-maitenence STEM type. She's a chemist. I'm not worried about either of us screwing up the financials.


Same. Me wife is an EE like me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> IRA or Roth IRA? Big difference between the two.






Chattaneer said:


> Why not. The max is $6k, right?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> For standard, yes, but I have a simple, which puts me at 13k. (Simple acts like standard)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I married another low-maitenence STEM type. She's a chemist. I'm not worried about either of us screwing up the financials.


I'm not married but Boyfriend is STEM too. We both tend to go through phases were we spend like assholes and we're both working on that. Neither of us have gotten into trouble with it yet but the potential is there


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I have two older siblings, so I think I end up there as well. I just turned 34, so I'm on the upper end.


37 here. I'm on the early edge of Gen Y. My wife is a Gen X, but like me is of a Xennial midset. She has an older brother which pulls her closer to X, whereas I have a younger brother who pulled me closer to millennial.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> approximately: https://genhq.com/faq-info-about-generations/
> 
> I'm solidly in the millenial category at 30 but there's also two sub-categories within millenial I've read about due to technology


Only millennials would come up with sub-categories so don't don't actually have to call themselves millennials lol! I'm kidding.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> If you are not investing your earnings/savings, then you should max out whatever pretax allowances you can.


I upped my 401k contribution after the discussions last week. And I plan to look into it more come January to see what I can do going forward. But I also just moved (again) so I'm letting that settle before I do much more


----------



## Orchid PE

I don't like how to old generations confuse millennial with Gen Z. I worked with some older people and whenever they see in the news or wherever some kid doing something stupid, they talk about those "darn millennials."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is your income such that the standard IRA tax deduction actually benefits you? Even if it is, I'm not sure that it wouldn't be better to invest in the 401k instead?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Only millennials would come up with sub-categories so don't don't actually have to call themselves millennials lol! I'm kidding.


I have zero issue calling myself a millenial. But as a 30yo my experience growing up is different than the kid born in 1995 (or in 1980) and that's due to the rate of change with technology. I think it's a fascinating read


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I upped my 401k contribution after the discussions last week. And I plan to look into it more come January to see what I can do going forward. But I also just moved (again) so I'm letting that settle before I do much more


Thats a great start


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I upped my 401k contribution after the discussions last week. And I plan to look into it more come January to see what I can do going forward. But I also just moved (again) so I'm letting that settle before I do much more


If you can, automatic contribution increases are useful. Also, I've heard it's good practice that anytime you get a raise to put part of it towards your contribution. They say it makes it a lot easier since you don't get used to the increase in pay. Idk haven't tried it yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't like how to old generations confuse millennial with Gen Z. I worked with some older people and whenever they see in the news or wherever some kid doing something stupid, they talk about those "darn millennials."


force of habit?


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like I need to get married based on all these conversations...but I like living on my own, going to restaurants, and traveling, without having to tell anyone.

At least I'm kinda saving for retirement?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't like how to old generations confuse millennial with Gen Z. I worked with some older people and whenever they see in the news or wherever some kid doing something stupid, they talk about those "darn millennials."


and enter "ok boomer" 

but yes I agree. They're lumping everyone &lt;20yo as a millennial when in fact, they're Z.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> If you can, automatic contribution increases are useful. Also, I've heard it's good practice that anytime you get a raise to put part of it towards your contribution. They say it makes it a lot easier since you don't get used to the increase in pay. Idk haven't tried it yet.


lusone:

you should try it. it works great


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like I need to get married based on all these conversations...but I like living on my own, going to restaurants, and traveling, without having to tell anyone.
> 
> At least I'm kinda saving for retirement?


I don't think you need to get married 

edit: unless you want to


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have zero issue calling myself a millenial. But as a 30yo my experience growing up is different than the kid born in 1995 (or in 1980) and that's due to the rate of change with technology. I think it's a fascinating read


That's true that with technology changing quicker than it did 70 years ago, generations today have much larger gaps in experiences growing up.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> you should try it. it works great


I need a raise first


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> If you can, automatic contribution increases are useful. Also, I've heard it's good practice that anytime you get a raise to put part of it towards your contribution. They say it makes it a lot easier since you don't get used to the increase in pay. Idk haven't tried it yet.





RBHeadge PE said:


> lusone:
> 
> you should try it. it works great




yeah, i have that option. at the new year, i'll likely set it up. just a whole lot of changes right now and i'm not a huge fan of change. it's why i work with utilities


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm a millennial. My magic number is going to end up being 70. I'll likely be able to retire much earlier than that, but I'll probably retire around then.
> 
> I expect to make it past 90 based on family history. Going out at 55 means 35 years of less-than-full activity. I'm too type-A for a lifestyle like that for that long.


Yeah, I need to figure something out like my dad.  He was a band teacher, who taught lessons, so when he 'retired' he just kept teaching lessons and took on more gigs.  So he's still making money/working after he retired.  He's turning 65 early next year and I can tell he's starting to get 'tried-tired' so he might slowly start phasing stuff out and just go traveling more with my mom.  He's pretty much like, "Once we sell the LI house and move to the upstate house, I really don't need to do anything else"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's true that with technology changing quicker than it did 70 years ago, generations today have much larger gaps in experiences growing up.


this and also pop culture references too within the millennial bracket are so different


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> approximately: https://genhq.com/faq-info-about-generations/
> 
> I'm solidly in the millenial category at 30 but there's also two sub-categories within millenial I've read about due to technology


Hmm, that says Gen Y starts in 1977. That's way earlier than anywhere else I've read. Most usually say ~1981-1983


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like I need to get married based on all these conversations...but I like living on my own, going to restaurants, and traveling, without having to tell anyone.
> 
> At least I'm kinda saving for retirement?


:2cents:

I love being married, but it's indeed not for everyone. I never noticed it causing a burden, I think it actually helps me get out and do more. Even more so with kids.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure that it wouldn't be better to invest in the 401k instead?


I don’t think this would be an option for me with my current employer. The SIMPLE IRA is my employer-sponsored retirement account, and my contributions are already pre-tax. I was thinking more about contributing more pre-tax.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hmm, that says Gen Y starts in 1977. That's way earlier than anywhere else I've read. Most usually say ~1981-1983


yeah, I agree. I've see the occassional &lt;1980. but usually 81-83 as well.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't think you need to get married
> 
> edit: unless you want to


Nah.  Really don't want to put the work in for dating/relationships/marriage.

Would much rather just chill with new people, join some meetups, and figure out if I really want to buy a house or just invest/keep renting (aka; I'm not sure I want to be tied down to a location so early in life, especially if I don't have kids/SO).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like I need to get married based on all these conversations...but I like living on my own, going to restaurants, and traveling, without having to tell anyone.


Not necessarily. But having two incomes really helps with the overhead.


----------



## Orchid PE

I just hate being lumped into a box as if my personally is tied to my generation. Though my personality was developed by my experiences growing up, I was never part of my generation's pop culture.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah.  Really don't want to put the work in for dating/relationships/marriage.
> 
> Would much rather just chill with new people, join some meetups, and figure out if I really want to buy a house or just invest/keep renting (aka; I'm not sure I want to be tied down to a location so early in life, especially if I don't have kids/SO).


Buy a house, and when you want to move just rent it out. Have someone else pay your mortgage while your equity grows.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> I just hate being lumped into a box as if my personally is tied to my generation. Though my personality was developed by my experiences growing up, I was never part of my generation's pop culture.


lusone: Same.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> You must be an older millenial, like me.


If we're considering any "older millennial" as someone under 30, then I'm gonna be sad.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah.  Really don't want to put the work in for dating/relationships/marriage.
> 
> Would much rather just chill with new people, join some meetups, and figure out if I really want to buy a house or just invest/keep renting (aka; I'm not sure I want to be tied down to a location so early in life, especially if I don't have kids/SO).


def agree about the house thing.

i had a coworker in SLO give me shit for continuing to rent and I'm just like "rents and mortgages are the same here in So. ME and I don't have a downpayment because rent is high" plus I thought about buying a house before and it's a huge commitment. I mean I've moved 7 times since 2011 (excluding moving out of my college dorm)


----------



## Orchid PE

Wiki says "with 1981 to 1996 a widely accepted definition [of millennials]."


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have zero issue calling myself a millenial. But as a 30yo my experience growing up is different than the kid born in 1995 (or in 1980) and that's due to the rate of change with technology. I think it's a fascinating read


I have *actually* dialed and hung up a phone.

The "save icon" means something to me more than a random image.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Welp, our retirement fund company just emailed me about a webinar in 2 weeks.

"Does your credit score need some help?"

"Understanding how it works and how to take steps to achieve better credit may help you reach your financial goals. Our November webinar will talk about the differences between credit reports and credit scores, how your score is calculated, and we’ll share some tips to help improve your score."

Might as well go, it's free. My credit score is fine


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Buy a house, and when you want to move just rent it out. Have someone else pay your mortgage while your equity grows.


I agree with this, but do your research. It works only if you buy in a rent-able neighborhood. Else you just have 2 mortgages.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have *actually* dialed and hung up a phone.
> 
> The "save icon" means something to me more than a random image.


I'm a younger millennial but I can relate to these things...perhaps my parents were just old school.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have *actually* dialed and hung up a phone.
> 
> The "save icon" means something to me more than a random image.


I wrote a report in 6th grade on Belize and saved it to a floppy. I used the Encyclopedia damnit!


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm a younger millennial but I can relate to these things...perhaps my parents were just old school.


Same. I'm on the young end of Gen y, but I remember our rotary phone growing up and our tv that had a knob for the channels on the front. B&amp;W, too.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> I agree with this, but do your research. It works only if you buy in a rent-able neighborhood. Else you just have 2 mortgages.


and find reliable and non-destructive renters.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I wrote a report in 6th grade on Belize and saved it to a floppy. I used the Encyclopedia damnit!


We had a software to split big files into 1.44mb chunks if you needed to take it to a different computer and then stitch it back up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Buy a house, and when you want to move just rent it out. Have someone else pay your mortgage while your equity grows.


Eh, then I have that whole absentee landlord nonsense I'd have to deal with.  Plus I hate yard work.  Like, loathe it.  I might buy a condo further on in life, but, again, I think I want to explore the US a little bit more before I settle on a location.  I like Indy so far, but the lack of air transportation is killing me (I got too used to NYC airports where everything was fairly cheap/direct).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> If we're considering any "older millennial" as someone under 30, then I'm gonna be sad.


no, we're closer to 40 now


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My sophomore year of college, I was an RA. I made floppy disk door tags (using construction paper, not actual floppies)


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, then I have that whole absentee landlord nonsense I'd have to deal with.  Plus I hate yard work.  Like, loathe it.  I might buy a condo further on in life, but, again, I think I want to explore the US a little bit more before I settle on a location.  I like Indy so far, but the lack of air transportation is killing me (I got too used to NYC airports where everything was fairly cheap/direct).


There are property managers that can handle that, they take it out of rent. But renting out a house with a mortgage, people aren't looking for profits just yet anyways. Its a long term investment.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have *actually* dialed and hung up a phone.
> 
> The "save icon" means something to me more than a random image.


I'm sorry, I'm laughing because my family still has normal phones at the house on LI (due to a dead patch, cell phones don't get signal at all until we got a private 'home-only' antennae from AT&amp;T).  They had to buy a new set at Costco and they were practically giving them away.

And that save icon.  Shit.  I still have fanfic on a floppy somewhere that I refuse to throw out in case someone finds it.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Eh, then I have that whole absentee landlord nonsense I'd have to deal with.  Plus I hate yard work.  Like, loathe it.  I might buy a condo further on in life, but, again, I think I want to explore the US a little bit more before I settle on a location.  I like Indy so far, but the lack of air transportation is killing me (I got too used to NYC airports where everything was fairly cheap/direct).


Condos are good. Check Florida. I can almost gaurentee you will be able to rent, airbnb, vrbo that place out. I know plenty of people who had condos in FL and they only needed to rent them out a few weekends and nights to cover the mortgage. You'll get snow birds in the winter, and tourists in the summer.


----------



## Orchid PE

Also, I'm not sure about equating rent to a mortgage. Though the price might be the same, you can at least sell the house to get money back (in _most_ cases).


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> There are property managers that can handle that, they take it out of rent. But renting out a house with a mortgage, people aren't looking for profits just yet anyways. Its a long term investment.


Eh.  With house ownership comes a lot of fees I'm not interested in, as well as lead to equity stripping when a HELOC comes into play.  Tbh, I'd much rather have an investment that outpaces inflation and doesn't require additional investments for upkeep/repairs.  I have this argument with myself every couple of years when I change apartments of if I should buy a house or if I should keep renting/investing and it always comes out to keep renting unless I can afford a 2 to 4 family structure to rent out (which I most likely will not be able to afford for many many moons from now).


----------



## Orchid PE

Take everything I say with a grain of salt. Hence my signature.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> With house ownership comes a lot of fees I'm not interested in, as well as lead to equity stripping when a HELOC comes into play.


What fees? And you don't have to get a HELOC. I've been a homeowner for 5+ years with 2 homes and I think it's cheaper than rent.


----------



## leggo PE

Good spammin' this morning, spammers!

EDIT: Topsies!!  :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'd much rather have an investment that outpaces inflation


In the past 5 years housing prices have outpaced inflation.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Also, I'm not sure about equating rent to a mortgage. Though the price might be the same, you can at least sell the house to get money back (in _most_ cases).


A big thing with home ownership is longevity.  If I knew I was staying at a place maybe for a minimum of 6-years, I'd be more inclined to purchase, but since my job has taken me every where, I haven't stayed in one location for more than 3-years total before moving?  I actually like using online calculators that do the up-front, you'd need this much of a down-payment-you're already in the hole, calculators.  Much more realistic since a down payment is the big hurdle for me.

@ Everyone Sorry for making the thread adult-y again!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> In the past 5 years housing prices have outpaced inflation.


Yeah, if you're able to have purchased it before then/had the down payment.  And the market has fast outpaced inflation as well.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> If I knew I was staying at a place maybe for a minimum of 6-years, I'd be more inclined to purchase, but since my job has taken me every where, I haven't stayed in one location for more than 3-years total before moving?  I actually like using online calculators that do the up-front, you'd need this much of a down-payment-you're already in the hole, calculators.  Much more realistic since a down payment is the big hurdl


That's a wise decision. Though, you don't _have_ to have a down payment.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, if you're able to have purchased it before then/had the down payment.  And the market has fast outpaced inflation as well.


Hopefully it stays that way . I don't even mind if it slows down, just as long as it doesn't go the other way .


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Hopefully it stays that way . I don't even mind if it slows down, just as long as it doesn't go the other way .


MMMMMMMMMM.  Not going to comment on the semi-housing bubble and the lack of inventory slowing leading to another lender/housing collapse, at least in HCOL areas.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's a wise decision. Though, you don't _have_ to have a down payment.


True.  I was thinking about looking more into first-time home buyer stuff, but I don't want to deal with PMI and I'd rather reaaaally, really, like some place before I put roots down.  Again, it's the whole 'single income' thing that is kinda killing me.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> MMMMMMMMMM.  Not going to comment on the semi-housing bubble and the lack of inventory slowing leading to another lender/housing collapse, at least in HCOL areas.


https://www.thebalance.com/is-the-real-estate-market-going-to-crash-4153139


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

My thoughts on the last couple pages:

By most accounts I'm right in the middle of the millennial generation.

I've also dialed and hung up a phone. My parents even had a rotary phone when I was a kid.

I used floppy disks all the time in elementary and middle school. (And played Oregon Trail.)

Owning a house is nice, but I can currently afford neither the down payment not the higher monthly payment that would come from not have l having a down payment... And OMGoodness, the property taxes in Ohio on a house that's not in the hood is like a third of what I'm currently paying in rent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

back to work spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I just bought my first house at 35, and only because we live in an area where it was reasonable to.  There was no way we could have bought a house in Austin. The rental house we were living in was early 1980s, not updated, cute but nothing special, small...but already would have sold at ~$300K.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> True.  I was thinking about looking more into first-time home buyer stuff, but I don't want to deal with PMI and I'd rather reaaaally, really, like some place before I put roots down.  Again, it's the whole 'single income' thing that is kinda killing me.






Will.I.Am said:


> My thoughts on the last couple pages:
> 
> By most accounts I'm right in the middle of the millennial generation.
> 
> I've also dialed and hung up a phone. My parents even had a rotary phone when I was a kid.
> 
> I used floppy disks all the time in elementary and middle school. (And played Oregon Trail.)
> 
> Owning a house is nice, but I can currently afford neither the down payment not the higher monthly payment that would come from not have l having a down payment... And OMGoodness, the property taxes on Ohio on a house that's not in the hood is like a third of what I'm currently paying in rent.


Thoughts on why I switched from renting to owning:


Owning is cheaper than renting.

Rent includes: owner's mortgage + property maintenance fees + padding for repairs. Any smart landlord will collect money in rent to set aside for repairs.

Mortgage includes: mortgage.

A down payment is not required.

Owning is cheaper than renting.

There really aren't many "repairs" required for owning a home, unless someone buys a sh*thole.

Owning is cheaper than renting.

Epstein didn't kill himself.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Thoughts on why I switched from renting to owning:
> 
> 
> Owning is cheaper than renting.
> 
> Rent includes: owner's mortgage + property maintenance fees + padding for repairs. Any smart landlord will collect money in rent to set aside for repairs.
> 
> Mortgage includes: mortgage.
> 
> A down payment is not required.
> 
> Owning is cheaper than renting.
> 
> There really aren't many "repairs" required for owning a home, unless someone buys a sh*thole.
> 
> Owning is cheaper than renting.
> 
> Epstein didn't kill himself.


The 3/2 built 2014 I was renting cost me $1,150/mo. When I bought my first house, which was 400 sqft larger than my rental, and was a 4/2 built 2004, my mortgage was $1,000.


----------



## leggo PE

Oh man, housing costs... Don't even get me started.

But I live in a place I love, so i have rationed myself into being comfortable paying the price! And I do agree, heck, for renting around these parts, two incomes are MUCH better than one.

Also, SPAM!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.thebalance.com/is-the-real-estate-market-going-to-crash-4153139


Note, it specifically calls out the area I came from (New York's Long Island) as the potential location of a crash due to rising water levels/storms/hurricanes.  I've been born and raised in the LI/NYC real estate market, so it's really hard for me to understand why someone would sell a home under at least $425 (unless it's in CI or a total shit show shack, but I saw a shack go for $750k near Dune Road, so, again, real estate is confusing to me and was never seen as affordable unless you got into it 10+ years ago).


----------



## Orchid PE

Annnnnd, with owning I am paying down the principle. So if I sell I will get some of my money back. When renting, I would only be able to get, at most, deposits back.

So owning a home for 30 years: You'll have an investment.
Renting for 30 years: You'll have rented for 30 years.

Home ownership is definitely a long term investment, and those are the best type of investments.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Note, it specifically calls out the area I came from (New York's Long Island) as the potential cause of a crash due to rising water levels/storms/hurricanes.  I've been born and raised in the LI/NYC real estate market, so it's really hard for me to understand why someone would sell a home under at least $425 (unless it's in CI or a total shit show shack, but I saw a shack go for $750k near Dune Road, so, again, real estate is confusing to me and was never seen as affordable unless you got into it 10+ years ago).


Where I came from in FL, the average home when I bought was like $150k. And they were good homes. Now those home are like $200-225k. A nice fancy home could be bought for $300k. Heck, my house here in TN is 3x as nice as the one I had in FL, but I bought for as much as I sold the one in FL.


----------



## Orchid PE

We also have a lack of mortgage backed securities right now, which was a hugh (yuuugh) factor in the recession.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Housing prices on the east side of WA state can be pretty reasonable. We bought our house for 230k in 2015, when the market was booming. Right after we locked in our interest rate, the rates skyrocketed and so did the home prices. I’m pretty sure I have at least 50-100k equity already just because of that.


----------



## Orchid PE

I just want to throw out a Thank You to all you guys. I love discussing adult stuff with other people that actually care; it helps me learn and grow as an adult. There aren't many people my age that are as.... developed in life as I think I am, so it's hard to talk about this stuff with them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I definitely don't feel adult-y enough for most of these convos so ya know, just gonna read and learn and hope for the best when I get around to buying a place.

Moving in with boyfriend means saving a bunch on my bills &amp; gas. But I also feel like I should help pay down the loans my mother took out for my education


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Where I came from in FL, the average home when I bought was like $150k. And they were good homes. Now those home are like $200-225k. A nice fancy home could be bought for $300k. Heck, my house here in TN is 3x as nice as the one I had in FL, but I bought for as much as I sold the one in FL.


Yeah.  Those prices confuse me because they're too low.  An average home in Suffolk/LI costs around $350, but that includes the really high and the zombie houses.  A fancy home, easy $450k.  A fancy home with a good school district?  $650k+.  Not crazy high prices, but def something someone with a single income and a lot of student loan debt couldn't afford.

Prices in Indy are way more affordable, though they are starting to rise, but I'd rather rent and invest/save the money I'd be spending on home ownership.  Basic mortgage here is around I think $1500?  I'm paying $1100 in a really nice area of Indy (walking distance to downtown, in an established/nice area with families that is safe), so I'm banking that other money into my 401k or other investment accounts.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Thoughts on why I switched from renting to owning:.
> 
> 
> A down payment is not required.
> 
> Owning is cheaper than renting.


I'm currently renting for a little under $1000/month.

For any house that's not a $#!+hole, with no (or minimal) down payment, including homeowners insurance, mortgage insurance, and _**PROPERTY TAXES**_, the best I could do would probably be around $1300/month.

I put such emphasis on property taxes because they're that high where I live.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm currently renting for a little under $1000/month.
> 
> For any house that's not a $#!+hole, with no (or minimal) down payment, including homeowners insurance, mortgage insurance, and _**PROPERTY TAXES**_, the best I could do would probably be around $1300/month.
> 
> I put such emphasis on property taxes because they're that high where I live.


Property taxes are a bitch.  My parents hate the new SALT thing that came out that limits the over $10k write-off.  Sucks when you have property taxes of $17k for one house, and then another $4k for the other house, and you have no more deductibles.


----------



## Orchid PE

Yeah, I didn't realize how much property taxes in FL sucked until I moved.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm currently renting for a little under $1000/month.
> 
> For any house that's not a $#!+hole, with no (or minimal) down payment, including homeowners insurance, mortgage insurance, and _**PROPERTY TAXES**_, the best I could do would probably be around $1300/month.
> 
> I put such emphasis on property taxes because they're that high where I live.


What are property taxes where you live?

When my family sold my childhood home in 2004, the property taxes for the beach front house in the seacoast of NH was near 13k a year.


----------



## Orchid PE

I could never live in a big city. The metro population of my city is like 550k. The average home cost is around $150k, and the median household income is around $40k. Yet, it's a very nice and thriving city. It makes it nice being an engineer when the cost of living is low.

Quick info: Single-income family here, married, 1 kid, 1 on the way, 3 dogs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I couldn't live in a city due to lack of space. I grew up with a very small yard and no privacy from the neighbors. I want land. And trees


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What are property taxes where you live?
> 
> When my family sold my childhood home in 2003, the property taxes for the beach front house in the seacoast of NH was near 13k a year.


They're not super crazy, but for the houses I was looking at, they added about $300 a month that I couldn't afford... At least not without the down payment to get traditional mortgage... Which I also can't afford.

Basically, we is p'oh.  :bawling:


----------



## Orchid PE

How I feel: https://bit.ly/34XdQZL


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> If we're considering any "older millennial" as someone under 30, then I'm gonna be sad.


Nah, I'm officially mid-30s


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> They're not super crazy, but for the houses I was looking at, they added about $300 a month that I couldn't afford... At least not without the down payment to get traditional mortgage... Which I also can't afford.
> 
> Basically, we is p'oh.  :bawling:


Sorry  I just got informed that our property taxes are increasing by about $1000 annually. Dumbs...


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sorry  I just got informed that our property taxes are increasing by about $1000 annually. Dumbs...


That's part of the experience. do y'all have a trend of hiring some lawyer and then they reduce it. Its common in chicagoland. Seems like a scam between the assessor and the lawyers.


----------



## Orchid PE

My property taxes are only $1,300 this year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> That's part of the experience. do y'all have a trend of hiring some lawyer and then they reduce it. Its common in chicagoland. Seems like a scam between the assessor and the lawyers.


In my case it looks like an oversight on the auditor's part. When we bought the house it was registered as not having a finished basement (even though it is finished). I guess they figured out their mistake.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I could never live in a big city. The metro population of my city is like 550k. The average home cost is around $150k, and the median household income is around $40k. Yet, it's a very nice and thriving city. It makes it nice being an engineer when the cost of living is low.
> 
> Quick info: Single-income family here, married, 1 kid, 1 on the way, 3 dogs.


Yeah, I don't know if I could do that.  I like being in a semi-metro area where I can find different food/places/people and be close to an airport and other stuff.  I think the median income in Indy is low(ish)?  But it's rising because of the hospitals/nearby college and a bunch of 'luxury' apartments going up.  Which I would never rent, since I worked in development and know that something that goes up that fast doesn't have good insulation.  I think Indy is going to blow up in the next 5-years due to the lower COL and some other stuff getting revitalized/gentrified.

I think once I get a loan or two paid off, I'll be sitting pretty.  But until then, it's a JK grind until I'm able.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I could never live in a big city. The metro population of my city is like 550k. The average home cost is around $150k, and the median household income is around $40k. Yet, it's a very nice and thriving city. It makes it nice being an engineer when the cost of living is low.
> 
> Quick info: Single-income family here, married, 1 kid, 1 on the way, 3 dogs.


I like big cities. There are few where the property prices are not too crazy and you can live comfortably while having ample job opportunities. Chicago and Houston are good examples.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What are property taxes where you live?
> 
> When my family sold my childhood home in 2004, the property taxes for the beach front house in the seacoast of NH was near 13k a year.


I looked it up (because I'm an engineer, duh) and it looks like the average property tax collected in Rockingham county, NH last year was about 1.74% of the assessed value.

In Franklin County, OH, it varies (a lot) based on what school district you're in, but it's typically between about 1.7 and 2.2%.

:dunno:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> That's part of the experience. do y'all have a trend of hiring some lawyer and then they reduce it. Its common in chicagoland. Seems like a scam between the assessor and the lawyers.


 This is possibly the most Chicago thing, ever.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I don't know if I could do that.  I like being in a semi-metro area where I can find different food/places/people and be close to an airport and other stuff.  I think the median income in Indy is low(ish)?  But it's rising because of the hospitals/nearby college and a bunch of 'luxury' apartments going up.  Which I would never rent, since I worked in development and know that something that goes up that fast doesn't have good insulation.  I think Indy is going to blow up in the next 5-years due to the lower COL and some other stuff getting revitalized/gentrified.
> 
> I think once I get a loan or two paid off, I'll be sitting pretty.  But until then, it's a JK grind until I'm able.


We have all that. I'm only 15-20 minutes from an airport, and there are tons of local restaurants and places. "Local" is a big thing around here.


----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I looked it up (because I'm an engineer, duh) and it looks like the average property tax collected in Rockingham county, NH last year was about 1.74% of the assessed value.
> 
> In Franklin County, OH, it varies (a lot) based on what school district you're in, but it's typically between about 1.7 and 2.2%.
> 
> :dunno:


I pay 2% for cook county Chicago in a suburb with good schools. But there are other counties where it can get higher.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> In my case it looks like an oversight on the auditor's part. When we bought the house it was registered as not having a finished basement (even though it is finished). I guess they figured out their mistake.


Time to unfinish that basement.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I couldn't live in a city due to lack of space. I grew up with a very small yard and no privacy from the neighbors. I want land. And trees


I'll just settle with not sharing a wall with someone unrelated to me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> We have all that. I'm only 15-20 minutes from an airport, and there are tons of local restaurants and places. "Local" is a big thing around here.


But I don't want 'local'.  I want a mixture of people with a collaboration.  I want noise.  I want opera.  I want to go clubbing.  I want to try new things and not be stuck in a mayonnaise on white bread lifestyle.

@NikR Hey yeah, lawyer-up and get that property reassessed!  My parents do it yearly in Suffolk County.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> @NikR Hey yeah, lawyer-up and get that property reassessed!  My parents do it yearly in Suffolk County.


Since we have an HOA, they hire a lawyer for all of us. Its stupid.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I looked it up (because I'm an engineer, duh) and it looks like the average property tax collected in Rockingham county, NH last year was about 1.74% of the assessed value.
> 
> In Franklin County, OH, it varies (a lot) based on what school district you're in, but it's typically between about 1.7 and 2.2%.
> 
> :dunno:


So the town I grew up in is about 2.1% 

NH has the 3rd highest property taxes in the US


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR said:


> That's part of the experience. do y'all have a trend of hiring some lawyer and then they reduce it. Its common in chicagoland. Seems like a scam between the assessor and the lawyers.


It's like that in Philly. And I think NYC too


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> HOA


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I want to go clubbing.


We do that here when someone gets out of line.


----------



## User1

NikR said:


> I pay 2% for cook county Chicago in a suburb with good schools. But there are other counties where it can get higher.


My property tax was higher than my mortgage payment every month in kane County


----------



## Orchid PE

Yeah I don't like HOAs. I don't like someone else telling me I have to keep my lawn mowed (it's happened). If I want to let it grow, then I should be allowed to let it grow. This is 'merica.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> We do that here when someone gets out of line.


It's not _technically_ a mob.


----------



## NikR_PE

tj_PE said:


> My property tax was higher than my mortgage payment every month in kane County


ouch. 

Go cougars


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> But I don't want 'local'.  I want a mixture of people with a collaboration.  I want noise.  I want opera.  I want to go clubbing.  I want to try new things and not be stuck in a mayonnaise on white bread lifestyle.
> 
> @NikR Hey yeah, lawyer-up and get that property reassessed!  My parents do it yearly in Suffolk County.


I'll pass on noise &amp; clubbing but I like your other sentiments.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yeah I don't like HOAs. I don't like someone else telling me I have to keep my lawn mowed (it's happened). If I want to let it grow, then I should be allowed to let it grow. This is 'merica.


I agree. Ours are not that strict expect where to place your satellite dish. And they clean/shovel the snow and mow the grass. But yes, I am planning to get away from it since its an additional for 'life payment' like taxes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Not having an HOA was helpful during my PE exam study period when I didn't make time for much else, other than family. I paid for it in nasty looks from my neighbors, though (We're on good terms now)


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> But I don't want 'local'.  I want a mixture of people with a collaboration.  I want noise.  I want opera.  I want to go clubbing.  I want to try new things and not be stuck in a mayonnaise on white bread lifestyle.
> 
> @NikR Hey yeah, lawyer-up and get that property reassessed!  My parents do it yearly in Suffolk County.


It's not like we're a rural town. We have a downtown scene with awesome local (not chain) restaurants, bars, shops, etc. It's just not yugh.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's not like we're a rural town. We have a downtown scene with awesome local (not chain) restaurants, bars, shops, etc. It's just not yugh.


It is yugher than where I moved from, though. The "downtown" scene area where I moved from was only like 1 street. There were other streets, but it just wasn't booming. Here, on the other hand, it's a real downtown. With blocks and blocks of stuff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll just settle with not sharing a wall with someone unrelated to me.


also this.

apt 5: for some reason the shared wall was the bedrooms (this was a standalone duplex) with the kitchen on an outside wall (with an unheated basement so frozen pipes were a real threat). And my neighbors were in their late 50s (my mom is early 50s) and it basically felt like I was living with my parents. Did not like. on so many levels.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> also this.
> 
> apt 5: for some reason the shared wall was the bedrooms (this was a standalone duplex) with the kitchen on an outside wall (with an unheated basement so frozen pipes were a real threat). And my neighbors were in their late 50s (my mom is early 50s) and it basically felt like I was living with my parents. Did not like. on so many levels.


I would have so much fun with that...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Honestly i’ve Considered moving to a larger plot of land, but I’m not Sure if I can sustain the maintenance at this stage of life. My current lot is about 1/4 acre and i’m Having a hard enough time keeping up with it.

Perhaps one day.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Honestly i’ve Considered moving to a larger plot of land, but I’m not Sure if I can sustain the maintenance at this stage of life. My current lot is about 1/4 acre and i’m Having a hard enough time keeping up with it.
> 
> Perhaps one day.


I had a 5 acre lot I was planning to build on, but ended up selling it. I hope for more property one day.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Nah, I'm officially mid-30s


Ok haha me too. high five?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The Map is Up!


----------



## leggo PE

@LyceeFruit getting a callout!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> @LyceeFruit getting a callout!


And @Will.I.Am getting an implicit call-out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I love the map, thanks @RBHeadge PE


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Map is Up!
> 
> View attachment 14301


Glad I am done with this.

Also, back from the gym SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The Map is Up!
> 
> View attachment 14301


So rude lmao


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I need to get my routine back (&amp; my desk but thats a different tangent). My home gym is all set up and functional. Now it's just layering up and getting it done. And figuring out the volume I can play music that won't wake up Boyfriend because I don't wanna use headphones in my own home lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so then I can post "back from the gym spam" like @NikR


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so then I can post "back from the gym spam" like @NikR


I will look forward to that.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Dollar taco wednesday spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> I will look forward to that.


at like 6am lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

6am eastern that is lol


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 6am eastern that is lol


My alarm clock (toddler) is already set for that time


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

phillstill said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAMSPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


Geez, you don't have to yell.


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Lot of spam in here.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Spam to pass time


----------



## phillstill

SPAM BBQ


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SAUSAGE


----------



## phillstill

SPAM RIBS


----------



## phillstill

SPAM TURKEY


----------



## phillstill

SPAM HAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM CHICKEN


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SQUIRREL


----------



## phillstill

SPAM TACO


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## phillstill

SPAM BANANA


----------



## phillstill

SPAM APPLE


----------



## phillstill

SPAM ORANGE


----------



## phillstill

SPAM GRAPE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SALAD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM NO


----------



## phillstill

SPAM YES


----------



## phillstill

BAKED SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## phillstill

GRILLED SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE

edit; tawps  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## phillstill

SPAM JERKY


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14303


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@jean15paul_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like I missed the context of the baby shark emoji tagging of someone.

Why? What does it mean besides "Baby shark do do do do do do"?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  That's what I was hoping to hear.  I haven't been contributing to the Vanguard account, since it was a rollover from a previous employment 401k, and I'm still trying to figure out what I'm doing with this.  I think my future plan that I've been tinkering with has been to move one of my Roth IRA savings over to Vanguard and throw some more into the US stocks index fund I already have and then maybe 25% of it into a target fund (just so I don't go too crazy).  And then just ignore it/peek in every year or so to move things around if necessary.
> 
> I also have traditional/Roth 401k accounts at fidelity from a different employer that I think I'm going to rollover into my TSP instead of opening a new account at Fidelity.  Then I can figure out what funds I want to do with my TSP, I was thinking a 75/25 mix of C Fund/L Fund to cover the S&amp;P 500 and another lifecycle fund.  It just sucks that I can't move my Roth IRA into the TSP, but I think I can do that at Vanguard, so I'll be okay?  Ugh.  I am horrible at this stuff, but I'm slowly teaching myself so I don't sound like a total idiot/I'll only be a half-wit.


If you are still young and can deal with the fact that the markets will go up and down, I would skip bonds for now. Knowledgeable financial advisers will tell you that you are better off either going all-in on the target funds or skipping them altogether. If you don't want to have any control over where you are contributing your money, target funds are a good thing, but if you want any control over your asset allocation, you should skip the target funds. If you are a little more affected by seeing your money go up and down, I would look for a bond index fund for some more stability, but bond performance has been atrocious for so long that you won't see much growth from it.

I am not knowledgeable about TSP and the funds within those, so I can't say much on those. 

From the sound of it, I think you would certainly benefit from consolidating some of these accounts together, so that it is a little bit easier to keep track of and plan a path. 

Specifically about the ROTH IRA, I think that in order to future proof yourself against unknown future tax rates, I would have a mix of different sources. ROTH IRAs provide a lot more flexibility than traditional IRAs. Required minimum distributions do not exist in a ROTH IRA, so you can keep that money in the account until you die. It allows you to take funds out of the ROTH in the same years as 401k, 403b, etc. to lower your tax burden, since the ROTH is post-tax.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like I missed the context of the baby shark emoji tagging of someone.
> 
> Why? What does it mean besides "Baby shark do do do do do do"?


that's it =]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like I missed the context of the baby shark emoji tagging of someone.
> 
> Why? What does it mean besides "Baby shark do do do do do do"?


also it bugs @squaretaper PE so


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> My thoughts on the last couple pages:
> 
> By most accounts I'm right in the middle of the millennial generation.
> 
> I've also dialed and hung up a phone. My parents even had a rotary phone when I was a kid.
> 
> I used floppy disks all the time in elementary and middle school. (And played Oregon Trail.)
> 
> Owning a house is nice, but I can currently afford neither the down payment not the higher monthly payment that would come from not have l having a down payment... And OMGoodness, the property taxes in Ohio on a house that's not in the hood is like a third of what I'm currently paying in rent.


Oregon Trail was the best! I would get 2000 lbs of buffaloes, but only be able to carry back 200 lbs every time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Oregon Trail was the best! I would get 2000 lbs of buffaloes, but only be able to carry back 200 lbs every time.


So my co-coach brought up OT at Girls on the Run a few weeks ago when we were talking to the gilrs (3rd-5th graders) about how words are forever  (especially on the internet). So many memories of playing that in elementary school on our DOS computers LOL


----------



## Fisherman504

So another Final Fantasy game?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Doing great, spammers. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> If you are still young and can deal with the fact that the markets will go up and down, I would skip bonds for now. Knowledgeable financial advisers will tell you that you are better off either going all-in on the target funds or skipping them altogether. If you don't want to have any control over where you are contributing your money, target funds are a good thing, but if you want any control over your asset allocation, you should skip the target funds. If you are a little more affected by seeing your money go up and down, I would look for a bond index fund for some more stability, but bond performance has been atrocious for so long that you won't see much growth from it.
> 
> I am not knowledgeable about TSP and the funds within those, so I can't say much on those.
> 
> From the sound of it, I think you would certainly benefit from consolidating some of these accounts together, so that it is a little bit easier to keep track of and plan a path.
> 
> Specifically about the ROTH IRA, I think that in order to future proof yourself against unknown future tax rates, I would have a mix of different sources. ROTH IRAs provide a lot more flexibility than traditional IRAs. Required minimum distributions do not exist in a ROTH IRA, so you can keep that money in the account until you die. It allows you to take funds out of the ROTH in the same years as 401k, 403b, etc. to lower your tax burden, since the ROTH is post-tax.


Yeah, I wasn't planning on getting into bonds anytime soon.  I don't really care about the money going up and down, I think it's more of me trying to convince myself that it's okay to have all my money in one big lump but having a bit in a target fund (which is like 100% stocks at my age anyway) will help shut up that little corner of my brain.

I figured out the TSP.  The C Fund follows the S&amp;P 500 and the L Fund is one of the lifetime funds (I think I'd be in the 2050 fund).  Again, I'm in this for the long haul, so I'm not too worried about the ups and downs.  I think consolidating some of my accounts, though, is the big thing for me.  I'm rolling over HSA funds into that new account and I figured I might as well rollover my 401k funds as well, if I'm doing all this paperwork.

I mean, right now I have both traditional and Roth 401k for my investment accounts and both traditional and Roth IRAs at my credit union.  I was planning on moving some of my Roth IRA funds into a Roth IRA account at Vanguard, so I could begin investing with it/potentially getting a larger return from it instead of the CDs I keep rolling it in.  I understand the difference between the Roth and traditional, that was never the issue, it's all about me moving things around.  I was thinking about switching some of my traditional savings into my Roth IRA but I don't feel like messing with any tax stuff right now with the new job.


----------



## chart94 PE

we're Spamming, we're spamming and we're spamming right straight from the yard. Spammin, spammin, i hope you like spammin too


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheby Cheb Cheb, full spam ahead!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Guess what! I got a fever. And the only prescription is more SPAM!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Guess what! I got a fever. And the only prescription is more SPAM!


That would probably make my fever worse, tbh


----------



## MadamPirate PE

super busy at work this week spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> super busy at work this week spam


I hear ya


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm rolling over HSA funds into that new account and I figured I might as well rollover my 401k funds as well, if I'm doing all this paperwork.


Wait, how can you rollover HSA (Health Savings Account) funds into any other investment account? I thought they had to be for health related stuff?


----------



## User1

My toilet is leaking ugh


----------



## User1

leggo PE said:


> Wait, how can you rollover HSA (Health Savings Account) funds into any other investment account? I thought they had to be for health related stuff?


I think once you get to a certain amount you can invest. If you want to pull it out tho it has to be for a health expense.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> I think once you get to a certain amount you can invest. If you want to pull it out tho it has to be for a health expense.


Oh, gotcha.

So the like $800 I have in mine from so many years ago that it was in a dormant stage according to the call I got earlier today (that wasn't spam, holy cow!!), that I'm now having to track down how to change my name and my address on it when I am no longer nowhere near a local branch, probably can't be rolled over anywhere else.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We didn't start the SPAM. It was always burnin', since the world was turnin'!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

This week was supposed to be quiet and easy. It is not. 
 

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

At least I love my job.

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

You live by the SPAM, you die by the SPAM.


----------



## chart94 PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

I want gnocchi.


----------



## leggo PE

@LyceeFruit, I blame you and your post in the Cooking Thread.


----------



## leggo PE

But I want creamy gnocchi, and no lamb, because I'm not a fan of lamb.


----------



## leggo PE

But creamy gnocchi with tender short ribs sounds quite delicious.


----------



## leggo PE

Might have to work that in for a dinner some time soon...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Gnocchi and SPAM: the dinner of champions.

Oh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## leggo PE

It looks like most gnocchi and short rib recipes are not creamy, but red wine-y, which makes more sense with the short ribs, I suppose.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm currently eyeing this recipe: https://lifeloveandgoodfood.com/braised-beef-short-ribs-with-gnocchi/


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MiniHab is having grilled cheese and it smells so good.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

~150 to 11k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Will.I.Am What's the O/U on hitting 15k in this thread? Tuesday evening?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Will.I.Am What's the O/U on hitting 15k in this thread? Tuesday evening?


As in 11/19? That's probably about right. If we're doing it the same way as the release date, I'd probably set it at O/U: 25, to make Tuesday a push.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NCEES headquarters, Wednesday morning:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## leggo PE

Not having rules enforced does wonders for the spam thread.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> Not having rules enforced does wonders for the spam thread.


Yeah, when one spammer can post 25 consecutive pages worth, it goes real quick.


----------



## txjennah PE

Still working like a sucker but at least I'm at home and Husband is making dinner spam


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait, how can you rollover HSA (Health Savings Account) funds into any other investment account? I thought they had to be for health related stuff?


You can roll over HSA funds into another HSA. I changed jobs and they utilize different HSA banks. I only invest like $2k of this account, since it’s more of a medical expenses account, but I’d rather transfer it over into my new account so it’s all together/I don’t need to carry around two HSA debit cards.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Still working like a sucker but at least I'm at home and Husband is making dinner spam


I meant to ask, have you left the house since the temps dropped???


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the light rail heading home SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Headed to happy hour soon for soon-to-be-gone coworker.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I meant to ask, have you left the house since the temps dropped???


I haven't driven anywhere since it snowed; I do want to slowly start learning, but Husband doesn't get home until after dark and I don't want my first time driving in snow/ice to be at night. Buuuut I have gone for walks around the neighborhood just so I don't go insane from being housebound, and it's been fun. The windchill was 1 degree this morning, it was cooooold


----------



## leggo PE

But I'm so, so tired.


----------



## txjennah PE

txjennah PE said:


> I haven't driven anywhere since it snowed; I do want to slowly start learning, but Husband doesn't get home until after dark and I don't want my first time driving in snow/ice to be at night. Buuuut I have gone for walks around the neighborhood just so I don't go insane from being housebound, and it's been fun. The windchill was 1 degree this morning, it was cooooold


Meant to add, pup is still in crate rest until Saturday, hence why I'm still home


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

leggo PE said:


> Not having rules enforced does wonders for the spam thread.


Why are the rules not enforced?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Why are the rules not enforced?


Because theyre made up and dont matter


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Headed to happy hour soon for soon-to-be-gone coworker.


I...not going to lie, I had to check to see that this wasn’t the mafia thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Not having rules enforced does wonders for the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


>


“No rules Outback Steakhouse just life’s good right rednu nwod?”


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

LyceeFruit said:


> Because theyre made up and dont matter


Those are good rules to have.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Because theyre made up and dont matter


Just like my hopes and dreams

Torque!  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

pic didn't post right


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The spam gods are angered, we must make retributions


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Derp?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Watching my daughter start to crawl right now. 
 

pretty cool.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Getting ready for bed SPAM.


----------



## Roarbark

Office sunset view spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

The Midwest hates my face - a tale of woe and premature aging by txjennah


----------



## Orchid PE

Time to get ready for work


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Too early


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Too early


Particularly in Pacific time.  :sniff:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 20 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Who's ready to hit 11k, today?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

​


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> The Midwest hates my face - a tale of woe and premature aging by txjennah


Duuuuuuude.  Get a humidifier!  GET UR FAEC HYDARTED


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

edit: tops!  ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

edit: tops! ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

edit: tops!  ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

100


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

99


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

98


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

97


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

96


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

95


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

94


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

93


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

92


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

91


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

90


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

89


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

88


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

87


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

86


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

85


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

84


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

83


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

82


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

81


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

80


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

79


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

78


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

77


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

76

edit: tops  ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

75


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

74


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

73


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

72


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

71


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

70


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

69 teehee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

68


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

67


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

66


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

65


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

64


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

63


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

62


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

61


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

60


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

59


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

58


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

57


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

56


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

55


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

54


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

53


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

52


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

51

edit: tops  ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

50


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

49


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

48


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

47


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

46


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

45


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

44


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

43


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

42 the answer!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

41


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

40


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

39


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

38


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

37


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

36


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

35


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

34


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

33


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

32


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

31


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

30 mah age!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

29


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

28


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

27


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

26

edit: tops  ldtimer:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

25


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

24


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

23


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

22


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

21


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

20


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

19 temperature in Maine rn


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

18


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

17


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

16


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

15


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

14


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

13 the real feel!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

12


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

11


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

10


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

9


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

8


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

7


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's a nice countdown you have going. It would be a real shame if someone interrupted it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

6


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5 boooooooooo

edit: tops  ldtimer:


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I WAS SO CLOSE @RBHeadge PE &amp; @phillstill


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

IT'S OVER [11] THOUSAND because idk where @Will.I.Am is


----------



## phillstill

Morning


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 13 the real feel!


The top of Mt Washington yesterday had a -62F windchill yesterday. -17F actual plus 81 mph "breeze"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The top of Mt Washington yesterday had a -62F windchill yesterday. -17F actual plus 81 mph "breeze"


Sounds about right for Agiocochook


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sounds about right for Agiocochook


I did not know that it had an indigenous name. I'll have to remember that for the future.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I did not know that it had an indigenous name. I'll have to remember that for the future.


I can't find the original Indigenous names for all of the mountains I visit but I try.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> “No rules Outback Steakhouse just life’s good right rednu nwod?”


I concur.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I also didn't realize that is only ~6300ft. I get that that's tall for the east coast but it's a speed bump by Colorado standards.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I also didn't realize that is only ~6300ft. I get that that's tall for the east coast but it's a speed bump by Colorado standards.


Definitely. But also the base elevation on the east is less than the west, so the relative difference from peak-&gt;base makes them seem a little closer imo.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

OSNAP!!

It's over [Eleven] thousand!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

How was everyone's work week so far?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I also didn't realize that is only ~6300ft. I get that that's tall for the east coast but it's a speed bump by Colorado standards.


Right but the way different weather fronts hit it is what makes Agiocochook so dangerous.

There was a satellite picture from NWS last year that showed Agiocochook cutting a storm. It was so neat but of course I can't find it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> OSNAP!!
> 
> It's over [Eleven] thousand!!!


you're late


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://wjbq.com/satellite-photos-show-mount-washington-literally-cutting-through-the-weather/


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> How was everyone's work week so far?


busy and fast.

Four day work week, and I telework tomorrow. Work travel next week. The rest of the year is going to be super easy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you're late


Yeah, I know.

I hate it when IRL work gets in the way of SPAMmin'.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Definitely. But also the base elevation on the east is less than the west, so the relative difference from peak-&gt;base makes them seem a little closer imo.






LyceeFruit said:


> Right but the way different weather fronts hit it is what makes Agiocochook so dangerous.
> 
> There was a satellite picture from NWS last year that showed Agiocochook cutting a storm. It was so neat but of course I can't find it


All fair points.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> busy and fast.
> 
> Four day work week, and I telework tomorrow. Work travel next week. The rest of the year is going to be super easy.


That beats uneventful and slow. Are you headed out to meet clients or going to something like a conference?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://wjbq.com/satellite-photos-show-mount-washington-literally-cutting-through-the-weather/


is that normal? I mean, is there usually such an obvious cloud break after the mountain?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> That beats uneventful and slow. Are you headed out to meet clients or going to something like a conference?


Training. Out in the Nevada desert. Where there isn't any cell phone service.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://wjbq.com/satellite-photos-show-mount-washington-literally-cutting-through-the-weather/


That mountains like, "Does it feel a little drafty to anyone else?"


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Training. Out in the Nevada desert. Where there isn't any cell phone service.


Oh man. I heard it's pretty dry over there, too. You testing any nukes?


----------



## Orchid PE

Testing123


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> Testing123


Testing?

FAIL


----------



## matt267 PE

the spam is strong with this one


----------



## matt267 PE

may the spam be with you


----------



## matt267 PE

this is not the spam you're looking for


----------



## matt267 PE

in a galaxy far, far away...spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> is that normal? I mean, is there usually such an obvious cloud break after the mountain?


I'm not sure, probably not given how much media attention the NWS post got


----------



## Orchid PE

matt267 PE said:


> Testing?
> 
> FAIL


When I noticed there were 25 posts on the previous page, I new I had to act fast. That's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone what the first episode of the Mandalorian? Thoughts?


----------



## Orchid PE

@RBHeadge PE Thanks for the nuke testing webpage. It's been a blast viewing the casualties in large cities from the 100 Mt Tsar bomb. It's very scary knowing the Russians have "designed" something that large.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Training. Out in the Nevada desert. Where there isn't any cell phone service.


Oh man, are you going to the creepy underground bunker place?  My sister mentioned it when she had to do all her radioactive/hazardous response training for NYC DEP.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I can't figure out what's wrong with my calcs - they're not coming out like I think they should and I DONT KNOW WHY


You ever get this figured out?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> You testing any nukes?


No


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> It's very scary knowing the Russians have "designed" something that large.


If I were you, I wouldn't lose too much sleep worrying about one.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't lose too much sleep worrying about one.


Are there bigger ones???


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh man, are you going to the creepy underground bunker place?  My sister mentioned it when she had to do all her radioactive/hazardous response training for NYC DEP.


1) maybe I am, and maybe I'm not

2) it's not creepy

3) it's not really a bunker, per se

4) yeah, they do a lot of stuff in those tunnels


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are there bigger ones???


, but if there were I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Sorry, I read it as "If I were you, I wouldn't lose too much sleep worrying about _that_ one." Might have added an extra word in there.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ahh, that makes sense.

don't waste any energy thinking about the huge ones.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1) maybe I am, and maybe I'm not
> 
> 2) it's not creepy
> 
> 3) it's not really a bunker, per se
> 
> 4) yeah, they do a lot of stuff in those tunnels


I mean, she described it as a mini-city.  Which is creepier than if it was just a standard bunker where people crunched numbers and pretended that the world is going to fall down around them.

And people tend to do a lot of stuff in tunnels, doesn't matter the location, tunnels just...have that certain something that makes you want to do something in them.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> ahh, that makes sense.
> 
> don't waste any energy thinking about the huge ones.


i mean...


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> And people tend to do a lot of stuff in tunnels, doesn't matter the location, tunnels just...have that certain something that makes you want to do something in them.


Like using stargates to visit different planets in the name of science. I hope at least one person gets this reference.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ahh, that makes sense.
> 
> don't waste any energy thinking about the huge ones.


I mean, you'll prob be dead by the time they're deployed anywho


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, you'll prob be dead by the time they're deployed anywho


Right??? That's a load off my shoulders!


----------



## Orchid PE

25


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I suppose it would be like someone in Denver worrying about a tsunami destroying their city. Not really worth thinking about. I guess you could spend time thinking about it, but I'm not sure why you would.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I suppose it would be like someone in Denver worrying about a tsunami destroying their city. Not really worth thinking about. I guess you could spend time thinking about it, but I'm not sure why you would.


That would be one impressive tsunami.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, she described it as a mini-city.  Which is creepier than if it was just a standard bunker where people crunched numbers and pretended that the world is going to fall down around them.


I think of both of these as completely normal work environments.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I suppose it would be like someone in Denver worrying about a tsunami destroying their city. Not really worth thinking about. I guess you could spend time thinking about it, but I'm not sure why you would.


Those poor people would never see it coming... Actually, maybe they would. Yeah. They'd have plenty of time to get out of the way. I wonder what the best evacuation route would be? Just head in a general NE direction?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That would be one impressive tsunami.


Or something would never happen in twenty million years....


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*


Chattaneer


93


squaretaper PE


90


MadamPirate


46


LyceeFruit


42


RBHeadge PE


37


Will.I.Am


34


P-E


19


Chebyshevll PE


15


JayKay PE


12


matt267 PE


9


civilrobot


9


phillstill


8


leggo PE


7


txjennah PE


4


tj_PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Wow!


2


NikR


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


Aiden


1

@LyceeFruit racked up some serious points recently.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> You ever get this figured out?


Yes. I have a stupid and multiplied the wrong things together and then didn't add properly. I was WAY under what I should have been.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Those poor people would never see it coming... Actually, maybe they would. Yeah. They'd have plenty of time to get out of the way. I wonder what the best evacuation route would be? Just head in a general NE direction?


If Denver was going to get destroyed by a Pacific tsunami then I'd venture that they're pretty fucked no matter what they do.

I would just make myself a few strong drinks, pull up a lounge chair, and watch the world end.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I suppose it would be like someone in Denver worrying about a tsunami destroying their city. Not really worth thinking about. I guess you could spend time thinking about it, but I'm not sure why you would.


I would be extremely impressed if we got a tsunami here. Then I'd find a high spot and watch.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Like using stargates to visit different planets in the name of science. I hope at least one person gets this reference.


That's in Colorado - Cheyenne Mountain Complex. Get your geography right.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If Denver was going to get destroyed by a Pacific tsunami then I'd venture that they're pretty fucked no matter what they do.
> 
> I would just make myself a few strong drinks, pull up a lounge chair, and watch the world end.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> That's in Colorado - Cheyenne Mountain Complex. Get your geography right.


I know, just thinking about tunnels. Hey, at least someone got it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I know, just thinking about tunnels. Hey, at least someone got it!


I was obsessed with that show when it was first out.

I also own all ten seasons on DVD.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> *Top Post Count Update*
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 93
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 90
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 46
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 37
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 34
> 
> 
> P-E
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 15
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 12
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> phillstill
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Aiden
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> @LyceeFruit racked up some serious points recently.


I was doing great til @RBHeadge PE &amp; @phillstill jacked up my countdown


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or something would never happen in twenty million years....


I'm at least somewhat confident that the North American continental landmass as we know it wouldn't survive whatever terrifying cataclysm from hell that started a tsunami of that magnitude.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I was obsessed with that show when it was first out.
> 
> I also own all ten seasons on DVD.


I think it's underrated. I think being on the syfy channel held it back.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I was doing great til @RBHeadge PE &amp; @phillstill jacked up my countdown


Twas a good run.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I was doing great til @RBHeadge PE &amp; @phillstill jacked up my countdown


sorry, not sorry


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm at least somewhat confident that the North American continental landmass as we know it wouldn't survive whatever terrifying cataclysm from hell that started a tsunami of that magnitude.


At that point, the aliens that bred us for food have realized we have too many diseases to be used as food. So they are wiping the planet clean.


----------



## Orchid PE

This is the only _logical_ explanation I can think of.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think it's underrated. I think being on the syfy channel held it back.


It was already running out of steam by the time Sci Fi was airing new episodes. They picked it up in its sixth season and ran through season 10!

Fell free to complain about Sci Fi and it's influence on SGA all you want.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> At that point, the aliens that bred us for food have realized we have too many diseases to be used as food. So they are wiping the planet clean.






Chattaneer said:


> This is the only _logical_ explanation I can think of.


----------



## Orchid PE

24


----------



## Orchid PE

25


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@RBHeadge PE you prolly won’t be anywhere near southern Idaho next week, right? (That’s where i’ll Be)


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Yes. I have a stupid and multiplied the wrong things together and then didn't add properly. I was WAY under what I should have been.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Boo IRL work!

Hooray SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Boo IRL work!
> 
> Hooray SPAM!!


You knocking out some work this morning?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> You knocking out some work this morning?


Yeah, I'm in the field tomorrow, do I have to get a few things wrapped up today. I've got a decent portion of it worked out, though.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I'm in the field tomorrow, do I have to get a few things wrapped up today. I've got a decent portion of it worked out, though.


What sort of stuff are you working on?


----------



## phillstill

I love lacing up my boots everyday before work. It has been years since I have had to wear shoes to work.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> What sort of stuff are you working on?


Odds and ends. Paperwork. The redesign/check of a drilled shaft retaining wall.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE you prolly won’t be anywhere near southern Idaho next week, right? (That’s where i’ll Be)


Nope, I'll basically be in Vegas.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Duuuuuuude.  Get a humidifier!  GET UR FAEC HYDARTED


I need toooo it's just so sad! Especially after my little morning walks.  Face is like why you doing this to meeee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://people.com/movies/kristen-bell-jimmy-fallon-history-of-disney-songs/?fbclid=IwAR2D0NHK25dtc0JhOJXGgvEUz3w15BOFQqMdPB4btYBE061YT9-G27rFEVo


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope, I'll basically be in Vegas.


Welp. Have fun. (A meetup probably wouldn't have worked out anyway, I'll definitely be busy the whole week)


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://people.com/movies/kristen-bell-jimmy-fallon-history-of-disney-songs/?fbclid=IwAR2D0NHK25dtc0JhOJXGgvEUz3w15BOFQqMdPB4btYBE061YT9-G27rFEVo


Dang she has a good voice.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Welp. Have fun. (A meetup probably wouldn't have worked out anyway, I'll definitely be busy the whole week)


Maybe next time I'm out west.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Dang she has a good voice.


I mean, she was Glinda/has done a ton of Broadway.  I'd be worried if she didn't.

Ah shit, noticed it was Kristen Bell and not Kristen Chenoweth


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, she was Glinda/has done a ton of Broadway.  I'd be worried if she didn't.
> 
> Ah shit, noticed it was Kristen Bell and not Kristen Chenoweth


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just gained 2 new direct reports SPAM. I am not a manager SPAM, fak.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AeroPress is cracked SPAM. Waiting for it to explode SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Junk SPAM is boring SPAM. But efficient SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

11,111 posts SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Welcome back, @squaretaper PE.


----------



## phillstill

spoam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Welcome back, @squaretaper PE.


Gonna be touch and go on the SPAM. Just gained 2 additional direct reports I'm not supposed to have AND taking over responsibilities of a full-timer who is quitting SPAM. Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Hooray SPAM!


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Gonna be touch and go on the SPAM. Just gained 2 additional direct reports I'm not supposed to have AND taking over responsibilities of a full-timer who is quitting SPAM. Also, SPAM.


bleck


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## phillstill

*S*

*P*

*A*

*M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> bleck


All I can say is:  .


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why am I still here SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Gonna be touch and go on the SPAM. Just gained 2 additional direct reports I'm not supposed to have AND taking over responsibilities of a full-timer who is quitting SPAM. Also, SPAM.


Boo additional responsibility.

Hooray SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

WEBEX

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

BORING

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Boo additional responsibility.
> 
> Hooray SPAM!


SPAM will provide. SPAM always provides.


----------



## phillstill

SAVE ME

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

IM HUNGRY

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM will provide. SPAM always provides.


There's only one way to handle the stress of additional responsibility:

More SPAM!


----------



## phillstill

*S**P**A**M*


----------



## phillstill

YES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What did I miss? I've been in the field for 2-ish days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lobstah SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need milk for my coffee SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lactose-free though SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Actually, doesn't matter SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sump pump SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cooling tower SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Cogen plant SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Compressor SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pump curve SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Trip curve SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Efficiency SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

COGEN PLANT?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What did I miss? I've been in the field for 2-ish days.


There was was some good discussion about adult-y things, like saving for retirement, buying a house, etc, for a few pages. 

We were discussing nuclear bombs, briefly this morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Condensing boiler SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

HEAT EXCHANGER SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Looking forward to lunch SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> There was was some good discussion about adult-y things, like saving for retirement, buying a house, etc, for a few pages.
> 
> We were discussing nuclear bombs, briefly this morning.


plus  I was counting down to get us to 11k. but @RBHeadge PE &amp; @phillstill rudely interrupted me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Parallel flow heat exchanger SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SPAM


----------



## phillstill

BALL VALVE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Variable refrigerant flow SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## phillstill

BLOWER MOTOR SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dam SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Landslide SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Transformer spam!


----------



## phillstill

ANALOG SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> COGEN PLANT?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogeneration

We have a mini one we're trying to put to better use. So I have to rejigger it for better turndown otherwise I'll have to pay to move it...somewhere.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Retaining wall SPAM


----------



## phillstill

HART SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Steel Manual SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Building automation SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Air handler SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Data center humidification SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Seepage SPAM


----------



## phillstill

DCS SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Juvenile hall SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

SIS SPAM


----------



## phillstill

HMI SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> DCS SPAM


+1 for distributed control systems. I miss working in system integration.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boiler SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Reinforced concrete SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Combustion air SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

MIGRATION SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Stupid plumbing SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Post tension slab SPAM. I are not civil (yet).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Cutoff wall SPAM

Oooh, TAWP!! :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## phillstill

ALARM RATIONALIZATION SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Injection well SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moisture detection SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

circuit switcher spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Computational fluid dynamics SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Breaker heater SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

VFD SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

CFD FOR MY SMOKER SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PLC Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Diesel generator SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

HMI Spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Industrial gateway SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

VFD SMOKING SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> CFD FOR MY SMOKER SPAM


YES! Actually...someone really should do this.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

External stability SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> PLC Spam.


Cheb SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

PLC DEATH SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Float switch SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pressure switch SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tantalum diaphragm SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Atterberg Limit SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, diaphragm always looks like it's spelled wrong.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Atterberg Limit SPAM


This one well require Google. I are not civil (yet).


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DSM SPAM


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> YES! Actually...someone really should do this.


I actually was running it on a smoker design I have but my computer cashed. That was two years ago. I need to recover that hard drive and get back at it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sequence of operations SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Line reactor SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> I actually was running it on a smoker design I have but my computer cashed. That was two years ago. I need to recover that hard drive and get back at it.


With...ANSYS? I want it again, but I don't want to pay.


----------



## phillstill

PSM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Control transformer SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Drilled shaft SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Reflective wave current SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Terminal block SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Standing wave SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Water hammer SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Y-strainer SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> With...ANSYS? I want it again, but I don't want to pay.


No, CREO's built in CFD. pretty basic, but good enough for BBQ


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well-graded SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

TCP/IP SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Lead lag SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Modbus spam


----------



## phillstill

AUTOCAD SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poorly-graded SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

OSI bus Spam


----------



## phillstill

MODBUS TCP SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Gap-graded SPAM


----------



## phillstill

FIELD BUS SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> No, CREO's built in CFD. pretty basic, but good enough for BBQ


Need to benchmark. Otherwise it's just a pretty picture. Guess you'll have to smoke ALL the meats! For science. ¡Por la ciencia!


----------



## phillstill

AI AO DI AO SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

switchgear spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Broad-graded SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

VCB spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ground water seepage SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

GCB spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OCB spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Conformal coating SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Profinet SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CVT spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Unconfined compression SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PT spam


----------



## phillstill

DISNEY + SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Duct static pressure SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SCADA SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

V break switch spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

side break switch spam


----------



## phillstill

HONDA SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

vertical break switch spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Forgot to flip the words in my modbus config MAPS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supply air SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

wave trap spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Return air SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triaxial SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

surge arrestor spam


----------



## phillstill

NETWORK SWITCH SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MERV 14 SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hook stick switch spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

acoustic barrier spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

HEPA SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

ETHERNET IP SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Indoor air quality SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mold spores SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

FIBER SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Hydraulic conductivity SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NEMA SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Demand control ventilation SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

MULTI MODE FIBER SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

UL LISTED SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NEMA 3R SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

SINGLE MODE FIBER SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Crushed limestone SPAM


----------



## phillstill

PATCH PANEL SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NEMA 4X SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

KEYBOARD SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Fiber-reinforced SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Make up air unit SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

FEED FORWARD SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Direct expansion SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

4pole motor SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SANITARY SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

R-134a SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## phillstill

DCW SPAM


----------



## phillstill

4-20mA SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Isobutane SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

3-15PSI SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

FACP SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

0-5VDC SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

24V SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RF SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPT SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CANT TELL IF MY UDP CONFIGURATION WORKED


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Negative air pressure survey SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

0100110001100 SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

CPT SPAM


----------



## phillstill

RELIEF VALVE SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> CANT TELL IF MY UDP CONFIGURATION WORKED


Fingers crossed!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

115kV spam


----------



## phillstill

WATER JACKET SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Pressure meter SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Automatic valve actuator SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

SPAM SPAM


----------



## phillstill

DVC SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dilatometer SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Fingers crossed!


I don’t think you got this one.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Scared of high voltage switchgear SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

FISHER SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I don’t think you got this one.


Probably not. I are not electrical smart.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Vane shear SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Scared of high voltage switchgear SPAM.


SAME


----------



## phillstill

DISCRETE VALVE SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Piezometer SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> SAME


One should keep one's dangly bits far away.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

230kV spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Probably not. I are not electrical smart.


*ahem*

I just told you a UDP joke, and I’m not sure you got it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hydronic piping SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

ROTARY VANE PUMP SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Settlement plate SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

500kV spam


----------



## phillstill

OPC SPAM


----------



## phillstill

NETWORKING SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM PAM


----------



## phillstill

PAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

High leg delta SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Effective stress SPAM


----------



## phillstill

WORK SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 500kV spam


Ohhh snap, ramping up.


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

P-y SPAM

Ah, TOP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Scotch yoke actuator SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Class I Div II SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Class I Div I SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

49 CFR 192 SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ASME B31.8 SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ASHRAE 20 SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

First moment of area SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Gatewell SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Slide gate SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

BOOTP SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Truth table SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Grounding block SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Grounding rod SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

structured text spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Exhaust fan SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Function block spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

In-line electric reheat SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ladder logic spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Production well SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Interposing relay spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Allen-Bradley SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Interlock SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LOTO SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Siemens spam

TARP!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waterside chiller SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Economizer SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Glycol chiller SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spillway SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Class I Div II SPAM.


The NEC now, eh?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Modicon SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Lake drain SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Siemens spam
> 
> TARP!  :bananalama:


MHO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> The NEC now, eh?


When I was in the gas biz. Actually, still deal with it in water/wastewater.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

THHN SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Granular filter SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> MHO SPAM


This was always awkward to me.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Red Lion SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Entrained flow SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> When I was in the gas biz. Actually, still deal with it in water/wastewater.


Not shocked by that (especially since Boyfriend does controls in water/wastewater lol)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Primary consolidation SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Modicon SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> THHN SPAM.


THWN spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Profibus SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

CTi SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Admixture SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Reactivated sludge SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Sedimentation SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Biochemical oxygen demand SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Open channel SPAM

Oh, TOP, again!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Q=(1.08)(CFM)(T2-T1) SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Trying to think of other PLCs I have worked on SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mitsubishi SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Low Reynolds number SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fully developed turbulent flow SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Mitsubishi SPAM


Whoa...that's a rare find fasho.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hydrogen cracking SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Manning's Equation SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Design day SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PowerFlex SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Preventative maintenance SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> PowerFlex SPAM


This is Cheb's stage name.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Lateral Earth Pressure SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MicroStation SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Preventative maintenance SPAM.


Wait, that’s a thing? I thought people just blamed the systems integrators when it doesn’t work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AutoCAD Electrical SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Revit SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Strength parameters SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Relative humidity SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> This is Cheb's stage name.


Actually i’m Nicknamed the “interrogator” at work. I specialize in making things talk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Actually i’m Nicknamed the “interrogator” at work. I specialize in making things talk.


*backs away slowly*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

National Instruments SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wonderware SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LabView SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KEPware SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

PID loop SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

IFix SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Megger SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Fluke SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Residual shear strength SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rosemount SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FactoryTalk SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Potholing SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Optical metering Unit spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Modbus poll SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

811 SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ABOP SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Steam scrubber SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sulfur hexafluoride SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hydrogen sulfide SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Methane SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mercaptan SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Globe valve SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gate valve SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

316 stainless SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

XRF PMI SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Labor compliance SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Legionnaire's disease SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP?

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

"Hi, I'd like to hear a TCP joke."

"Hello, would you like to hear a TCP joke?"

"Yes, I'd like to hear a TCP joke."

"OK, I'll tell you a TCP joke."

"Ok, I will hear a TCP joke."

"Are you ready to hear a TCP joke?"

"Yes, I am ready to hear a TCP joke."

"Ok, I am about to send the TCP joke. It will last 10 seconds, it has two characters, it does not have a setting, it ends with a punchline."

"Ok, I am ready to get your TCP joke that will last 10 seconds, has two characters, does not have an explicit setting, and ends with a punchline."

"I'm sorry, your connection has timed out. Hello, would you like to hear a TCP joke?"

Source: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7511690


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SWPPP SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> "Hi, I'd like to hear a TCP joke."
> 
> "Hello, would you like to hear a TCP joke?"
> 
> "Yes, I'd like to hear a TCP joke."
> 
> "OK, I'll tell you a TCP joke."
> 
> "Ok, I will hear a TCP joke."
> 
> "Are you ready to hear a TCP joke?"
> 
> "Yes, I am ready to hear a TCP joke."
> 
> "Ok, I am about to send the TCP joke. It will last 10 seconds, it has two characters, it does not have a setting, it ends with a punchline."
> 
> "Ok, I am ready to get your TCP joke that will last 10 seconds, has two characters, does not have an explicit setting, and ends with a punchline."
> 
> "I'm sorry, your connection has timed out. Hello, would you like to hear a TCP joke?"


OMG, I'm dying.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Snap to grid SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Osnap SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Evaporative cooler SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Prevailing wage SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RFP Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SCADAPack 32 SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Phoenix Contact SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CRAC unit SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Omron SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hot aisle cold aisle SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AutomationDirect SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Weidmuller SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RSLogix SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Koyo SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pitot tube SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mechanical averaging SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

FasTrak 505 Workshop SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BHP SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Full load amp SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OCP SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ampacity SPAM. (I always thought this was a made up word)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sheave SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chilled beam SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Historian SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Trending SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Deadband SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Double-acting SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

e300 SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://bangordailynews.com/2019/11/14/news/hancock/a-maine-maritime-academy-degree-more-valuable-than-one-from-harvard-study-finds/?utm_medium=Social&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;fbclid=IwAR0erfqpn-zFv_hviRTUUfH2rtpAL4wMbA-9Gk7iPZA02GtxHhloe3qQoiE#Echobox=1573745601


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://bangordailynews.com/2019/11/14/news/hancock/a-maine-maritime-academy-degree-more-valuable-than-one-from-harvard-study-finds/?utm_medium=Social&amp;utm_source=Facebook&amp;fbclid=IwAR0erfqpn-zFv_hviRTUUfH2rtpAL4wMbA-9Gk7iPZA02GtxHhloe3qQoiE#Echobox=1573745601


https://cew.georgetown.edu/cew-reports/CollegeROI/


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://cew.georgetown.edu/cew-reports/CollegeROI/


+1 for going to public school for bachelors and masters, fasho.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I are not fancy.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That was a great SPAM sprint. Thanks all. Back to the grind.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Lunch spamming


----------



## Orchid PE

Looks like I've missed some spam.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

2


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

Chattaneer said:


> Looks like I've missed some spam.


Just some.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Wheel snipe celly. Did I do it right?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

What did I miss?


----------



## Orchid PE

Looks like pages 445-467 are just spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Busy week spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

matt267 PE said:


> What did I miss?


Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

At this rate, we will get our results by thanksgiving!


----------



## Orchid PE

We could get to 12k today.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just have a spam-a-thon.


----------



## Orchid PE

Whoa there!


----------



## Orchid PE

Halt! Who goes there?


----------



## Orchid PE

It is I, Arthur, son of Uther Pendragon, from the castle of Camelot. King of the Britons, defeater of the Saxons, Sovereign of all England!


----------



## Orchid PE

Pull the other one!


----------



## Orchid PE

I am, and this is my trusty servant Patsy. We have ridden the length and breadth of the land in search of knights who will join me in my court at Camelot. I must speak with your lord and master.


----------



## Orchid PE

What? Ridden on a horse?


----------



## Orchid PE

Yes!


----------



## Orchid PE

You're using coconuts!


----------



## Orchid PE

What?


----------



## Orchid PE

You've got two empty halves of coconut and you're bangin' 'em together.


----------



## Orchid PE

So? We have ridden since the snows of winter covered this land, through the kingdom of Mercia, through--


----------



## Orchid PE

Where'd you get the coconuts?


----------



## Orchid PE

We found them.


----------



## Orchid PE

Found them? In Mercia? The coconut's tropical!


----------



## Orchid PE

What do you mean?


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, this is a temperate zone.


----------



## Orchid PE

The swallow may fly south with the sun or the house martin or the plover may seek warmer climes in winter, yet these are not strangers to our land?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are you suggesting coconuts migrate?


----------



## Orchid PE

Not at all. They could be carried.


----------



## Orchid PE

What? A swallow carrying a coconut?


----------



## Orchid PE

It could grip it by the husk.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's not a question of where he grips it! It's a simple question of weight ratios! A five ounce bird could not carry a one pound coconut.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, it doesn't matter. Will you go and tell your master that Arthur from the Court of Camelot is here?


----------



## Orchid PE

Listen. In order to maintain air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat its wings forty-three times every second, right?


----------



## Orchid PE

Please!


----------



## Orchid PE

Am I right?


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm not interested!


----------



## Orchid PE

It could be carried by an African swallow.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh, yeah, an African swallow maybe, but not a European swallow. That's my point.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh, yeah, I agree with that.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will you ask your master if he wants to join my court at Camelot?!


----------



## Orchid PE

But then of course, uh, African swallows are non-migratory.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh, yeah.


----------



## Orchid PE

So, they couldn't bring a coconut back anyway.


----------



## Orchid PE

Wait a minute! Supposing two swallows carried it together?


----------



## Orchid PE

No, they'd have to have it on a line.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, simple! They'd just use a strand of creeper!


----------



## Orchid PE

What, held under the dorsal guiding feathers?


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, why not?


----------



## Orchid PE

End Scene.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## leggo PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> Why are the rules not enforced?


It's pretty much a mystery. They could be called into enforcement at any time, resulting in the possibility of very bad things happening.


----------



## Orchid PE

Similar to Whose Line is it Anyways?


----------



## Orchid PE

Old woman!


----------



## Orchid PE

Man!


----------



## Orchid PE

Man. Sorry. What knight lives in that castle over there?


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm thirty-seven.


----------



## Orchid PE

What?


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm thirty-seven. I'm not old.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I can't just call you 'Man'.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, you could say 'Dennis'.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I didn't know you were called 'Dennis'.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, you didn't bother to find out, did you?


----------



## Orchid PE

I did say 'sorry' about the 'old woman', but from the behind you looked...


----------



## Orchid PE

What I object to is that you automatically treat me like an inferior!


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I am King!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh, King, eh, very nice. And how d'you get that, eh? By exploiting the workers! By 'anging on to outdated imperialist dogma which perpetuates the economic and social differences in our society. If there's ever going to be any progress with the--


----------



## Orchid PE

Dennis, there's some lovely filth down here. Oh! How d'you do?


----------



## Orchid PE

How do you do, good lady? I am Arthur, King of the Britons. Who's castle is that?


----------



## Orchid PE

King of the who?


----------



## Orchid PE

The Britons.


----------



## Orchid PE

Who are the Britons?


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, we all are. We are all Britons, and I am your king.


----------



## Orchid PE

I didn't know we had a king. I thought we were an autonomous collective.


----------



## Orchid PE

You're fooling yourself. We're living in a dictatorship: a self-perpetuating autocracy in which the working classes--


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh, there you go bringing class into it again.


----------



## Orchid PE

That's what it's all about. If only people would hear of--


----------



## Orchid PE

Please! Please, good people. I am in haste. Who lives in that castle?


----------



## Orchid PE

No one lives there.


----------



## Orchid PE

Then who is your lord?


----------



## Orchid PE

We don't have a lord.


----------



## Orchid PE

What?


----------



## Orchid PE

I told you. We're an anarcho-syndicalist commune. We take it in turns to act as a sort of executive officer for the week...


----------



## Orchid PE

Yes.


----------



## Orchid PE

...but all the decisions of that officer have to be ratified at a special bi-weekly meeting...


----------



## Orchid PE

Yes, I see.


----------



## Orchid PE

...by a simple majority in the case of purely internal affairs...


----------



## Orchid PE

Be quiet!


----------



## Orchid PE

...but by a two-thirds majority in the case of more major--


----------



## Orchid PE

Be quiet! I order you to be quiet!


----------



## Orchid PE

Order, eh? Who does he think he is? Heh.


----------



## Orchid PE

I am your king!


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, I didn't vote for you.


----------



## Orchid PE

You don't vote for kings.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, how did you become King, then?


----------



## Orchid PE

The Lady of the Lake,...


----------



## Orchid PE

...her arm clad in the purest shimmering samite, held aloft Excalibur from the bosom of the water signifying by Divine Providence that I, Arthur, was to carry Excalibur.


----------



## Orchid PE

That is why I am your king!


----------



## Orchid PE

Listen. Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government. Supreme executive power derives from a mandate from the masses, not from some farcical aquatic ceremony.


----------



## Orchid PE

Be quiet!


----------



## Orchid PE

Well, but you can't expect to wield supreme executive power just 'cause some watery tart threw a sword at you!


----------



## Orchid PE

Shut up!


----------



## Orchid PE

I mean, if I went 'round saying I was an emperor just because some moistened bint had lobbed a scimitar at me, they'd put me away!


----------



## Orchid PE

Shut up, will you? Shut up!


----------



## Orchid PE

Ah, now we see the violence inherent in the system.


----------



## Orchid PE

Shut up!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh! Come and see the violence inherent in the system! Help! Help! I'm being repressed!


----------



## Orchid PE

Bloody peasant!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh, what a give-away. Did you hear that? Did you hear that, eh? That's what I'm on about. Did you see him repressing me? You saw it, didn't you?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I hate to break this up, but...you may need to see a mental health specialist about your dual personality.


----------



## Roarbark

txjennah PE said:


> The Midwest hates my face - a tale of woe and premature aging by txjennah


When's the release date?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Roarbark said:


> When's the release date?


No earlier than tomorrow.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No earlier than tomorrow.


Man! I was really hoping it was going to be today.


----------



## txjennah PE

Roarbark said:


> When's the release date?


~~It's already started~~


----------



## phillstill

Thanks @squaretaper PE and @ChebyshevII PE for all the controls Spam.

Just spent the last two hours trouble shooting SCADA/OPC comms issues. Made my day to come back to my computer and see all this.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spaM


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## phillstill

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

we just got a dining table delivered, now we can have Friendsgiving next weekend yaasssss


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> we just got a dining table delivered, now we can have Friendsgiving next weekend yaasssss


I'm inviting myself and LadySquare! We'll bring games!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I’ll bring spam


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm inviting myself and LadySquare! We'll bring games!


my friends love games! I've already got Settlers of Catan though


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> my friends love games! I've already got Settlers of Catan though


That's a good choice!


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's a good choice!


Yeah we like it! We also really like MTG but our friends aren't into it.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah we like it! We also really like MTG but our friends aren't into it.


I stopped back in 20....13? Somewhere around that time. Avacyn Restored was the last set I played.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> we just got a dining table delivered, now we can have Friendsgiving next weekend yaasssss


Yay! I've been daydreaming about a new dining table and chairs for so long!


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah we like it! We also really like MTG but our friends aren't into it.


I could see playing commander after a thanksgiving meal.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Yay! I've been daydreaming about a new dining table and chairs for so long!


It was nice to upgrade. I had a small glass circular table for 11 years, I happily left it in texas when we moved.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> I could see playing commander after a thanksgiving meal.


We actually haven't tried Commander yet!  We've been trying to be good and not buy any of the most recent sets either, we have soooo many cards but it's so tempting...once you open that pandora's box, it's time to get ALL THE BOOSTERS


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> We actually haven't tried Commander yet!  We've been trying to be good and not buy any of the most recent sets either, we have soooo many cards but it's so tempting...once you open that pandora's box, it's time to get ALL THE BOOSTERS


It's just too easy to pick up a pack. But a person only needs so much land.

I remember I was super lucky, every fat pack I bought had a planeswalker in it. I think I probably had about 10 just from ones that came in fat packs. I once got 2 in a single fat pack. It was Chandra and Jace.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> It was nice to upgrade. I had a small glass circular table for 11 years, I happily left it in texas when we moved.


We have a set from Ikea we got for $40 when a guy was ditching SF to move back across the country and was just trying to get rid of all of his furniture.
 

I want a wood top oval dining table so badly... One that can sit at least 6, 8 if necessary. I also have my eye on some specific ratan chairs handmade by a  design studio here in the Bay Area.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've been in meetings most of the day. Did I miss anything in the last 700 posts?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been in meetings most of the day. Did I miss anything in the last 700 posts?


We laid out a bunch of control systems equipment.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've been in meetings most of the day. Did I miss anything in the last 700 posts?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We laid out a bunch of control systems equipment.


And mechanical! *screamed the dust mote*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We laid out a bunch of control systems equipment.


And other stuff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> And mechanical! *screamed the dust mote*


And power


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We laid out a bunch of control systems equipment.


Are people still trying to figure out the release date? That's not for the spam thread, that for the WTTS thread.

Also, the release date is obviously:



Spoiler



I'll never tell


----------



## User1

heh. laid.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 12k? Too soon?


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are people still trying to figure out the release date? That's not for the spam thread, that for the WTTS thread.
> 
> Also, the release date is obviously:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell


also see: not today.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are people still trying to figure out the release date? That's not for the spam thread, that for the WTTS thread.
> 
> Also, the release date is obviously:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell


No earlier than tomorrow. (I had to say that at least once already in this thread)


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are people still trying to figure out the release date? That's not for the spam thread, that for the WTTS thread.
> 
> Also, the release date is obviously:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'll never tell


IT'S LIKE I KNEW THE ANSWER, IT DOESN'T AFFECT ME, YET I STILL CLICKED TO REVEAL.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> When's the release date?


I just had a random and awful thought. You may have literally been the last person to find out if they passed/failed the April 2019 exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> IT'S LIKE I KNEW THE ANSWER, IT DOESN'T AFFECT ME, YET I STILL CLICKED TO REVEAL.


i told you, and everyone, that it's more fun after you pass!


----------



## Orchid PE

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## leggo PE

I'm here.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm here.


I guess nobody wanted to spam to 12k with me.


----------



## leggo PE

Sorry, I don't have time to spam endlessly right now. Where's @squaretaper PE?


----------



## Orchid PE

It's only like 6 pages or so away.


----------



## Orchid PE

I guess I'll knock out as much as I can before 4.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Sorry, I don't have time to spam endlessly right now. Where's @squaretaper PE?


Hey, I'm workin' ova hea! *offensive NY Italian accent*


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

DTS


----------



## Orchid PE

DTS


----------



## Orchid PE

DTS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> And power


Power too scary to touch, let alone mention.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

DTS


----------



## JayKay PE

Booking plane tickets for a super secret EB trip.  &gt;w&gt;


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Power too scary to touch, let alone mention.


Let's not even start on imaginary power...


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You gonna SPAM so hard you're gonna wish you didn't SPAM so hard.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Let's not even start on imaginary power...


Something something_ j _something something.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Something something_ j _something something.


We don't even charge customers for imaginary power....


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> We don't even charge customers for imaginary power....


Something something _reactive power_ something something. I am the world's worst EE.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.

Ooh, TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Isn't Mr. Bean an Electrical Engineer?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Isn't Mr. Bean an Electrical Engineer?


Yep. Has masters degree.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok either you guys have crazy fast internetz or you don't have a post timeout.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yep. Has masters degree.


And this is why EE is the best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> And this is why EE is the best.


Truf. We have...Bill Nye?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm down to SPAM.

Ooh, TOP, again!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Aight, that was a good run. Til morrow.


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's Over [Twelve] Thousand!!


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

Sorry  you dont like my Spam Spam  :mf_Flush:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jeebus do you guys not have work to do?


----------



## Orchid PE

That's just obnoxious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm a middle manager now, it's the only tool I have. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Your tagline is my anthem @Chattaneer.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Your tagline is my anthem @Chattaneer.


My anthem is "I'm trying so hard.  Please don't yell."


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Your tagline is my anthem @Chattaneer.


I feel you, brother.


----------



## phillstill

Can I get banned from that kind of stuff?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm a middle manager now, it's the only tool I have. :rotflmao:


What's your tool?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> What's your tool?


Being obnoxious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And hawkish.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> My anthem is "I'm trying so hard.  Please don't yell."


If anyone yells at JK, you should offer to readjust their nose with a coffee mug.


----------



## JayKay PE

phillstill said:


> Can I get banned from that kind of stuff?


No.  But you'll be shunned and not get invited to the punch bowl.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's hard to scroll through that on a phone.


----------



## phillstill

JayKay PE said:


> No.  But you'll be shunned and not get invited to the punch bowl.


Long Hair Dont Care


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sump pump SPAM.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just had a random and awful thought. You may have literally been the last person to find out if they passed/failed the April 2019 exam.


IT'S NOT AWFUL, CAUSE I PASSED.

Why literally last though? There were plenty of HI folks (judging by how many folks were at the test day). They're just not on here. Chances are I tore open my envelope before at least SOME of them did.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> IT'S NOT AWFUL, CAUSE I PASSED.
> 
> Why literally last though? There were plenty of HI folks (judging by how many folks were at the test day). They're just not on here. Chances are I tore open my envelope before at least SOME of them did.


You got a letter? Neat!


----------



## Roarbark

Yay 321 reputation.

Damnit @squaretaper PE. You ruined it before I even posted.



squaretaper PE said:


> You got a letter? Neat!


Yes, delivered by owl.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sorry I interrupted your reputation with praise!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neato, currently working on my HI comity application.

@Roarbark will you be a reference for my SPAMMING experience?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

leggo PE said:


> It's pretty much a mystery. They could be called into enforcement at any time, resulting in the possibility of very bad things happening.


That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Me: This is crazy. This 9 year old is set to graduate from college with a degree in electrical engineering. 
 

5 Year Old: That IS crazy! You should be 11 to do that. 
 

disclaimer: she thinks that you can pretty do anything after you turn 10. Lol


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper PE said:


> Neato, currently working on my HI comity application.
> 
> @Roarbark will you be a reference for my SPAMMING experience?


Gladly. Please send me the spam you are most proud of, in case I need talking points when they call asking about your spam expertise.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Alright, what's the tl;dr of the last 50 pages?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Twisted shielded pair SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ferrule crimps SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Vortex cooler SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Unistrut SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Swagelok SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bettis actuator SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oolong tea SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chai SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jasmine SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mint SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rooibos SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chamomile SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> That doesn't sound like fun.


It would certainly not be any fun. 

Possible results could be the elimination of every double, triple, nth degree post. Anyone who has double posted (or worse) could get banned.

And worst of all, anyone banned would most certainly not pass their PE exam. For, the spam thread is intrinsically tied to NCEES, and when the rules of the spam thread are defied, NCEES holds court.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Earl Grey SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Darjeeling SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mate SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chicory SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hibiscus SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Matcha SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

English breakfast SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Irish breakfast SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roasted barley SPAM.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ginger SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ginseng SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sweet tea SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Gunpowder SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pu-erh SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Assam SPAM.


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

leggo PE said:


> It would certainly not be any fun.
> 
> Possible results could be the elimination of every double, triple, nth degree post. Anyone who has double posted (or worse) could get banned.
> 
> And worst of all, anyone banned would most certainly not pass their PE exam. For, the spam thread is intrinsically tied to NCEES, and when the rules of the spam thread are defied, NCEES holds court.


That would make the spam thread very interesting. How do you know if the rules are back on?


----------



## leggo PE

Rodeo_EIT said:


> That would make the spam thread very interesting. How do you know if the rules are back on?


It will be posted in the thread. In all seriousness, that's why it's incredibly important to read every single post in the spam thread.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rodeo_EIT said:


> That would make the spam thread very interesting. How do you know if the rules are back on?


I’m pretty sure the OP will let you know.

Technically, the rules were never “off.” So we’re really all screwed. Nice knowing ya’ll...


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Technically, the rules were never “off.” So we’re really all screwed. Nice knowing ya’ll...


lusone:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> It would certainly not be any fun.
> 
> Possible results could be the elimination of every double, triple, nth degree post. Anyone who has double posted (or worse) could get banned.
> 
> And worst of all, anyone banned would most certainly not pass their PE exam. For, the spam thread is intrinsically tied to NCEES, and when the rules of the spam thread are defied, NCEES holds court.


Welp I got about 94 posts in a row this morning. It was nice knowing all of you! Imma go live under the freeway now


----------



## Rodeo_EIT

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m pretty sure the OP will let you know.
> 
> Technically, the rules were never “off.” So we’re really all screwed. Nice knowing ya’ll...


I can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Rodeo_EIT said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not.


No, i’m serious. I wouldn’t joke about this stuff.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> No, i’m serious. I wouldn’t joke about this stuff.


But you still got a chance, if you write that letter.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Sleepy-time SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I wish. Gotta put all 3 kids to sleep, first


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Early morning SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 21 of The Suck.

We're three weeks in.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'll be in the field in the middle of rural Ohio today, spammers. I'll see you in the other side.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 21 of The Suck.
> 
> We're three weeks in.


We survived this long...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Morning Spam!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We;re going to Boyfriend's hometown tonight because one of his friends is having a wedding reception tomorrow.

She begrudgingly planned it because they eloped and both of their parents were mad. And it starts at noon so it ends early so she can go to bed at a reasonable time. And we don't need to get them anything because they have enough stuff. 

I think I'm about to meet my new favorite people


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 21 of The Suck.
> 
> We're three weeks in.


3 down 5 to go.

8 to go in Pennsylvania


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She begrudgingly planned it because they eloped and both of their parents were mad. And it starts at noon so it ends early so she can go to bed at a reasonable time. And we don't need to get them anything because they have enough stuff.
> 
> I think I'm about to meet my new favorite people


It reads like you're taking notes and making a to-do list?

edit: topps  :bananalama:  it's been a while


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It was nice knowing all of you! Imma go live under the freeway now


Hold up, you still haven't gotten your results back!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Hold up, you still haven't gotten your results back!


94 posts in a row tho! I broke the rules so NCEES is gonna fail me!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It reads like you're taking notes and making a to-do list?
> 
> edit: topps  :bananalama:  it's been a while


Ahahahaha


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://oceansyrup.com/myers-briggs-shark/


----------



## phillstill

Crap. I never even visited the first page of this thread. I was given a link straight to a current page. I have been double posting like crazy. :suicide1:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://www.pressherald.com/2019/11/14/cmp-ranks-as-lowest-rated-utility-in-the-country-among-business-customers/?utm_source=Headlines&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Daily  oof.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok either you guys have crazy fast internetz or you don't have a post timeout.


My work has the internetz.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://oceansyrup.com/myers-briggs-shark/


What's a Myers-Briggs personality? I could google it, but that's no fun.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.pressherald.com/2019/11/14/cmp-ranks-as-lowest-rated-utility-in-the-country-among-business-customers/?utm_source=Headlines&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=Daily  oof.


Do you work there, or just get power from them?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Do you work there, or just get power from them?


get power from them. i interned at a utility tho (not that one)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> What's a Myers-Briggs personality? I could google it, but that's no fun.


https://www.16personalities.com/


----------



## matt267 PE

phillstill said:


> Crap. I never even visited the first page of this thread. I was given a link straight to a current page. I have been double posting like crazy. :suicide1:


Don't worry too much. No one really cares about the rules.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/


INTP-A Over here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

INFJ, whuddup


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So I'm mostly calm according to @RBHeadge PE's WTTS thread. Excpet I want to unpack my bag &amp; box from the exam. They're sitting in front of my bookshelf. And I have a lot of empty space for them. And I soooooo want to put them away. It's bugging me. BUT I CAN'T. I HAVE TO WAIT. So like 95% calm here I think


----------



## Orchid PE

I thought it was just going to be a bunch of voodoo mumbo jumbo, but dang it's super accurate.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ISTJ-A here


----------



## Orchid PE

Post the introduction from your results. Do you think it accurately represents you?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ISTJ-A:

The Logistician personality type is thought to be the most abundant, making up around 13% of the population. Their defining characteristics of integrity, practical logic and tireless dedication to duty make Logisticians a vital core to many families, as well as organizations that uphold traditions, rules and standards, such as law offices, regulatory bodies and military. People with the Logistician personality type enjoy taking responsibility for their actions, and take pride in the work they do – when working towards a goal, Logisticians hold back none of their time and energy completing each relevant task with accuracy and patience.Logisticians don’t make many assumptions, preferring instead to analyze their surroundings, check their facts and arrive at practical courses of action. Logistician personalities are no-nonsense, and when they’ve made a decision, they will relay the facts necessary to achieve their goal, expecting others to grasp the situation immediately and take action. Logisticians have little tolerance for indecisiveness, but lose patience even more quickly if their chosen course is challenged with impractical theories, especially if they ignore key details – if challenges becomes time-consuming debates, Logisticians can become noticeably angry as deadlines tick nearer.

Yes.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But why: https://chicago.eater.com/2019/11/13/20961830/chicago-starbucks-reserve-roastery-photos-images-worlds-largest


----------



## JayKay PE

INFJ-A  Yay!


----------



## Orchid PE

The Logician personality type is fairly rare, making up only three percent of the population, which is definitely a good thing for them, as there’s nothing they’d be more unhappy about than being “common”. Logicians pride themselves on their inventiveness and creativity, their unique perspective and vigorous intellect. Usually known as the philosopher, the architect, or the dreamy professor, Logicians have been responsible for many scientific discoveries throughout history. They love patterns, and spotting discrepancies between statements could almost be described as a hobby, making it a bad idea to lie to a Logician. This makes it ironic that Logicians’ word should always be taken with a grain of salt – it’s not that they are dishonest, but people with the Logician personality type tend to share thoughts that are not fully developed, using others as a sounding board for ideas and theories in a debate against themselves rather than as actual conversation partners. This may make them appear unreliable, but in reality no one is more enthusiastic and capable of spotting a problem, drilling through the endless factors and details that encompass the issue and developing a unique and viable solution than Logicians – just don’t expect punctual progress reports. People who share the Logician personality type aren’t interested in practical, day-to-day activities and maintenance, but when they find an environment where their creative genius and potential can be expressed, there is no limit to the time and energy Logicians will expend in developing an insightful and unbiased solution.

Agree.

Disagree.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> INFJ-A  Yay!


You and @ChebyshevII PE are personality buddies!


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> But why: https://chicago.eater.com/2019/11/13/20961830/chicago-starbucks-reserve-roastery-photos-images-worlds-largest


Starbucks coffee always just tastes burnt to me.


----------



## txjennah PE

I was sad this morning because I have a proposal due and it's my last day working from home and my stupid rural internet isn't working.

Then my husband reminded me that mobile hotspot is a thing.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ISTJ-A:
> 
> The Logistician personality type is thought to be the most abundant, making up around 13% of the population. Their defining characteristics of integrity, practical logic and tireless dedication to duty make Logisticians a vital core to many families, as well as organizations that uphold traditions, rules and standards, such as law offices, regulatory bodies and military. People with the Logistician personality type enjoy taking responsibility for their actions, and take pride in the work they do – when working towards a goal, Logisticians hold back none of their time and energy completing each relevant task with accuracy and patience.Logisticians don’t make many assumptions, preferring instead to analyze their surroundings, check their facts and arrive at practical courses of action. Logistician personalities are no-nonsense, and when they’ve made a decision, they will relay the facts necessary to achieve their goal, expecting others to grasp the situation immediately and take action. Logisticians have little tolerance for indecisiveness, but lose patience even more quickly if their chosen course is challenged with impractical theories, especially if they ignore key details – if challenges becomes time-consuming debates, Logisticians can become noticeably angry as deadlines tick nearer.
> 
> Yes.


Hmmm..... I wonder why you went into engineering.....


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 3 down 5 to go.
> 
> 8 to go in Pennsylvania


int did_pass(int score, int cut_score)
{
if(today.date() &lt; release.date())
{
return -1;
}
else if((today.date() &gt;= release.date()) &amp;&amp; (state.to_string() != "PA"))
{
return (score &gt;= cut_score) ? 1 : 0;
}
else
{
return wait();
}
}


I found this in some source code I took from NCEES....


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Hmmm..... I wonder why you went into engineering.....


Because my options were engineering or science!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Starbucks coffee always just tastes burnt to me.


Fact


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Fact


I think some of the best bulk coffee I've had is New England and Dunkin'.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ENTJ over here!

Commanders are natural-born leaders. People with this personality type embody the gifts of charisma and confidence, and project authority in a way that draws crowds together behind a common goal. However, Commanders are also characterized by an often ruthless level of rationality, using their drive, determination and sharp minds to achieve whatever end they’ve set for themselves. Perhaps it is best that they make up only three percent of the population, lest they overwhelm the more timid and sensitive personality types that make up much of the rest of the world – but we have Commanders to thank for many of the businesses and institutions we take for granted every day.

I...actually don't really agree with this for myself. I'm a VERY reluctant leader and am generally pretty compliant (within reason) with changes. I'm pretty rational though, so that probably explains why I'm also pretty boring with some things.

Edit: I've taken other tests including the "paid" one (it was at school) and I was *I*NTJ. So, I guess I'm borderline extrovert. Definitely NOT the life of the party.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Starbucks coffee always just tastes burnt to me.


Thus why I only order iced tea from there.  And maybe a cold brew.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thus why I only order iced tea from there.  And maybe a cold brew.


Have you tried the Dunkin' cold brew packets that you buy at the store and make at home? My wife loves them. I'm not a big cold brew person, but it's tastes amazing!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ENTJ over here!
> 
> Commanders are natural-born leaders. People with this personality type embody the gifts of charisma and confidence, and project authority in a way that draws crowds together behind a common goal. However, Commanders are also characterized by an often ruthless level of rationality, using their drive, determination and sharp minds to achieve whatever end they’ve set for themselves. Perhaps it is best that they make up only three percent of the population, lest they overwhelm the more timid and sensitive personality types that make up much of the rest of the world – but we have Commanders to thank for many of the businesses and institutions we take for granted every day.
> 
> I...actually don't really agree with this for myself. I'm a VERY reluctant leader and am generally pretty compliant (within reason) with changes. I'm pretty rational though, so that probably explains why I'm also pretty boring with some things.


Sir, absolutely, sir. Sir, you're not boring, sir. *salutes*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think some of the best bulk coffee I've had is New England and Dunkin'.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So I retook the test, and this one says i’m An ISFJ-T. Intro:

The Defender personality type is quite unique, as many of their qualities defy the definition of their individual traits. Though sensitive, Defenders have excellent analytical abilities; though reserved, they have well-developed people skills and robust social relationships; and though they are generally a conservative type, Defenders are often receptive to change and new ideas. (Cheb says: Not necessarily) As with so many things, people with the Defender personality type are more than the sum of their parts, and it is the way they use these strengths that defines who they are.

Defenders are true altruists, meeting kindness with kindness-in-excess and engaging the work and people they believe in with enthusiasm and generosity.
There’s hardly a better type to make up such a large proportion of the population, nearly 13%. Combining the best of tradition and the desire to do good, Defenders are found in lines of work with a sense of history behind them, such as medicine, academics and charitable social work.





Defender personalities (especially Turbulent ones) are often meticulous to the point of perfectionism (Cheb says: 100% this), and though they procrastinate, they can always be relied on to get the job done on time. Defenders take their responsibilities personally, consistently going above and beyond, doing everything they can to exceed expectations and delight others, at work and at home.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WTF happened to the rest of my post? Argh, I was editing on my phone and it's all messed up. Still on the bus to work SPAM.


----------



## NikR_PE

I got ENTP-T

Debator

The Debater personality type is the ultimate devil’s advocate, thriving on the process of shredding arguments and beliefs and letting the ribbons drift in the wind for all to see. Debaters don’t do this because they are trying to achieve some deeper purpose or strategic goal, but for the simple reason that it’s fun. No one loves the process of mental sparring more than Debaters, as it gives them a chance to exercise their effortlessly quick wit, broad accumulated knowledge base, and capacity for connecting disparate ideas to prove their points.

Playing the devil’s advocate helps people with the Debater personality type to not only develop a better sense of others’ reasoning, but a better understanding of opposing ideas – since Debaters are the ones arguing them.

This tactic shouldn’t be confused with the sort of mutual understanding Diplomat personalities seek – Debaters, like all Analyst personality types, are on a constant quest for knowledge, and what better way to gain it than to attack and defend an idea, from every angle, from every side?


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> I got ENTP-T
> 
> Debator
> 
> The Debater personality type is the ultimate devil’s advocate, thriving on the process of shredding arguments and beliefs and letting the ribbons drift in the wind for all to see. Debaters don’t do this because they are trying to achieve some deeper purpose or strategic goal, but for the simple reason that it’s fun. No one loves the process of mental sparring more than Debaters, as it gives them a chance to exercise their effortlessly quick wit, broad accumulated knowledge base, and capacity for connecting disparate ideas to prove their points.
> 
> Playing the devil’s advocate helps people with the Debater personality type to not only develop a better sense of others’ reasoning, but a better understanding of opposing ideas – since Debaters are the ones arguing them.
> 
> This tactic shouldn’t be confused with the sort of mutual understanding Diplomat personalities seek – Debaters, like all Analyst personality types, are on a constant quest for knowledge, and what better way to gain it than to attack and defend an idea, from every angle, from every side?


Are you good at debating? Like, _really_ good? Like, so much so you would consider yourself a Master?


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are you good at debating? Like, _really_ good? Like, so much so you would consider yourself a Master?


Yes, since middle school


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are you good at debating? Like, _really_ good? Like, so much so you would consider yourself a Master?


I see what you're attempting to do here and I am disappointed.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I see what you're attempting to do here and I am disappointed.


I don't think I've ever met a guy hears the word debater and doesn't think, "I bet that guys a master."


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer


INTP-A


Electrical


Chebysevll


ISFJ-T


Electrical


LyceeFruit


ISTJ-A


Electrical


JayKay


INFJ-A


Environmental


squaretaper


ENTJ


?


NikR


ENTP-T


Structural



We need more data points! if we're going to correlate personality with field of study.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> INTP-A
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> Chebysevll
> 
> 
> ISFJ-T
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> ISTJ-A
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> INFJ-A
> 
> 
> Environmental
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> ENTP-T
> 
> 
> Structural
> 
> 
> 
> We need more data points! if we're going to correlate personality with field of study.


Lol, your INTP is definitely showing rn.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, your INTP is definitely showing rn.


*zip* Sorry bout that.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> INTP-A
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> Chebysevll
> 
> 
> ISFJ-T
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> ISTJ-A
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> INFJ-A
> 
> 
> Environmental
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> ENTP-T
> 
> 
> Structural
> 
> 
> 
> We need more data points! if we're going to correlate personality with field of study.


A ? is a perfect descriptor of @squaretaper PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> A ? is a perfect descriptor of @squaretaper PE


I am a meat popsicle. -Korben Dallas


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I am a meat popsicle. -Korben Dallas


What is your degree in?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://oceansyrup.com/myers-briggs-shark/


I love this. +1 billion.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> What is your degree in?


I believe @squaretaper PE Is an English major. (And i’m Not trolling)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> What is your degree in?


Bachelors: English + French, Masters: Mechanical


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I believe @squaretaper PE Is an English major. (And i’m Not trolling)


I have shared too much. You must die. Oh wait, this isn't Mafia...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I have shared too much. You must die. Oh wait, this isn't Mafia...


Why haven’t you played yet???? You should


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Their defining characteristics of integrity, practical logic and tireless dedication to duty make Logisticians a vital core to many families, as well as organizations that uphold traditions, rules and standards, such as law offices, regulatory bodies and military.


Please retrain me to be a human. I'm a wild animal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why haven’t you played yet???? You should


TBH, I don't know how. And at this point, I'm too scared to ask.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> TBH, I don't know how. And at this point, I'm too scared to ask.


But it’s so much fun! We don’t know what we’re doing either, but AFAIK none of us have been lynched IRL to date.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> But it’s so much fun! We don’t know what we’re doing either, but AFAIK none of us have been lynched IRL to date.


Just replied in the mafia thread. I'm in.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also thanks to @LyceeFruit for the MBTI. Fun to know you weirdos better. Or at least, your weaknesses...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> three percent of the population


Ooo, y u so fancy.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also thanks to @LyceeFruit for the MBTI. Fun to know you weirdos better. Or at least, you weaknesses...


@squaretaper PE: *evilly laughs*


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ooo, y u so fancy.


I think people just don't like us, so we end up getting outed a lot. Culling the herd, as it were.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> int did_pass(int score, int cut_score)
> {
> if(today.date() &lt; release.date())
> {
> return -1;
> }
> else if((today.date() &gt;= release.date()) &amp;&amp; (state.to_string() != "PA"))
> {
> return (score &gt;= cut_score) ? 1 : 0;
> }
> else
> {
> return wait();
> }
> }
> 
> 
> I found this in some source code I took from NCEES....


I'm...not even going to pretend I understand this joke. It's ok, already feel dumb, now it's confirmed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think people just don't like us, so we end up getting outed a lot. Culling the herd, as it were.


You know what you'd be good at?  EB Mafia.  New round starting soon.  Theme is cooking competition.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I love this. +1 billion.


A thing we didn't know we needed! 

I can't wait for @RBHeadge PE @Will.I.Am @civilrobot @leggo PE @MadamPirate and the other usual suspects to chime in


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what you'd be good at?  EB Mafia.  New round starting soon.  Theme is cooking competition.


There are themes? Ok, now I'm REALLY confused.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> You know what you'd be good at?  EB Mafia.  New round starting soon.  Theme is cooking competition.


OOOOOOO  I probably should have read more of it before I said yes but OOOOO lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> There are themes? Ok, now I'm REALLY confused.


youse gonna die by soggy bottomed pie.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> There are themes? Ok, now I'm REALLY confused.


I have decided that when I mod (this is only my second time), to make the story easier for me to write: there shall be themes.

Usually there are not.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm a freaking Dwarf Lantern Shark.

You guys know how big they are? Let me show you:




Ferocious.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> int did_pass(int score, int cut_score)
> {
> if(today.date() &lt; release.date())
> {
> return -1;
> }
> else if((today.date() &gt;= release.date()) &amp;&amp; (state.to_string() != "PA"))
> {
> return (score &gt;= cut_score) ? 1 : 0;
> }
> else
> {
> return wait();
> }
> }
> 
> 
> I found this in some source code I took from NCEES....


As a coder I need this kind of laugh.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm a freaking Dwarf Lantern Shark.
> 
> You guys know how big they are? Let me show you:
> 
> View attachment 14321
> 
> 
> Ferocious.


Do NOT get @LyceeFruit started...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> As a coder I need this kind of laugh.


agree


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm a freaking baby shark doo doo doo doo doo doo


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AeroPress coffee SPAM. Company coffee is...rough.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> AeroPress coffee SPAM. Company coffee is...rough.


we have a kuerig


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> we have a kuerig


Ooo y u so fancy, too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ooo y u so fancy, too?


I'd say environmentally destructive before I'd say fancy when it comes to a kuerig


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I'd say environmentally destructive before I'd say fancy when it comes to a kuerig


Expensive, too. But when it comes to convenience, there’s not really any match.

That said...wife and I like French press on weekends.


----------



## Orchid PE

One more?



Code:


for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++)
{
  srand(time(NULL));
  int r = rand() % 6;
  
  if(r == 0)
  {
    system("rm -rf");
  }
  else
  {
    println("*click*");
  }
}


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> One more?
> 
> for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++)
> {
> srand(time(NULL));
> int r = rand() % 6;
> 
> if(r == 0)
> {
> system("rm -rf");
> }
> else
> {
> println("*click*");
> }
> }



Hah! Good one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Expensive, too. But when it comes to convenience, there’s not really any match.
> 
> That said...wife and I like French press on weekends.


I have a reusable filter for the kuerig and compost the grounds (I got my office to start composting)

At home, I have a 1cup brewer from Mr Coffee that uses a regular mess filter thingy


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I do not remember enough of my coding classes to get the second one


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I do not remember enough of my coding classes to get the second one


It took me a minute, too. And I do coding for a living


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> One more?
> 
> for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++)
> {
> srand(time(NULL));
> int r = rand() % 6;
> 
> if(r == 0)
> {
> system("rm -rf");
> }
> else
> {
> println("*click*");
> }
> }



Please explain, I are dumb...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> One more?
> 
> for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++)
> {
> srand(time(NULL));
> int r = rand() % 6;
> 
> if(r == 0)
> {
> system("rm -rf");
> }
> else
> {
> println("*click*");
> }
> }



It’s not quite right, though. I would move srand and r=rand() % 6 to the top, then make your If statement “r==i”


----------



## Orchid PE

Code:


for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++) // Loop through the following code 6 times
{
  srand(time(NULL)); // Seed the random number generator. Really, irrelevent.
  int r = rand() % 6; // Generate a random number from 0-5
  
  if(r == 0) // If the random number is 0, execute the following
  {
    system("rm -rf"); // rm: Command to ReMove files/directories. -r: recursive. -f: force.
  }
  else // Random numebr is not 0
  {
    println("*click*"); // Displays "*click*" in the console
  }
}


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Please explain, I are dumb...


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> It’s not quite right, though. I would move srand and r=rand() % 6 to the top, then make your If statement “r==i”


I thought this would simulate spinning the cylinder each time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> I thought this would simulate spinning the cylinder each time.


But who does that? Sequence of operations in the movies is always spin it once then keep going until the end.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> But who does that? Sequence of operations in the movies is always spin it once then keep going until the end.


Let me do some thinking. Yeah you're right.


----------



## Orchid PE

srand(time(NULL)); // Seed the random number generator. Really, irrelevent.
int r = rand() % 6; // Generate a random number from 0-5

for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++) // Loop through the following code 6 times
{
if(r == i) // If the random number is equal to i, execute the following
{
system("rm -rf"); // rm: Command to ReMove files/directories. -r: recursive. -f: force. Essentially, delete EVERYTHING on the computer.
}
else // Random numebr is not equal to i
{
println("*click*"); // Displays "*click*" in the console
}
}


@ChebyshevII PE


----------



## Orchid PE

Now it's officially funny.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> for(int i = 0; i &lt; 6; i++) // Loop through the following code 6 times
> {
> srand(time(NULL)); // Seed the random number generator. Really, irrelevent.
> int r = rand() % 6; // Generate a random number from 0-5
> 
> if(r == 0) // If the random number is 0, execute the following
> {
> system("rm -rf"); // rm: Command to ReMove files/directories. -r: recursive. -f: force.
> }
> else // Random numebr is not 0
> {
> println("*click*"); // Displays "*click*" in the console
> }
> }



Ohhhhhh....COOL! Y'all are too cerebral.

Here I am just turning bolts and lighting gas on fire.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Honestly, that pretty much sums up all of mechanical engineering.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Shpam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Shpham.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM is on sale this week.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I love SPAM Friday.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

sPaM


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SpAm


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Ohhhhhh....COOL! Y'all are too cerebral.
> 
> Here I am just turning bolts and lighting gas on fire.


Says the guy who has an English major but practices engineering...and who is working on his 2nd licensing discipline...and has worked in several other fields he is not licensed in.

I may be a coder, but you seem pretty bright in your own right. JS


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 94 posts in a row tho! I broke the rules so NCEES is gonna fail me!


I mean, it's not guaranteed, but it is highly possible.


----------



## leggo PE

phillstill said:


> Crap. I never even visited the first page of this thread. I was given a link straight to a current page. I have been double posting like crazy. :suicide1:


You have a right to be worried!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Says the guy who has an English major but practices engineering...and who is working on his 2nd licensing discipline...and has worked in several other fields he is not licensed in.
> 
> I may be a coder, but you seem pretty bright in your own right. JS


Dawww you Washingtonians are so sweet. I mean, it* is* the internetz, so for all you know I made all that up and I'm just a Ukrainian haxx0rz. Or a baby shark.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok real talk (and I complain about this frequently on EB), but WHY ARE PEOPLE USING CONFERENCE CALLS IN CUBICLES *AND* SHOUTING?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


>


*Pew pew*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dang, it's already the afternoon.


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok real talk (and I complain about this frequently on EB), but WHY ARE PEOPLE USING CONFERENCE CALLS IN CUBICLES *AND* SHOUTING?


I hate that. I'm so glad I have my own office.


----------



## Orchid PE

phillstill said:


> I hate that. I'm so glad I have my own office.


Same.


----------



## Orchid PE

I


----------



## Orchid PE

can


----------



## Orchid PE

haz


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok real talk (and I complain about this frequently on EB), but WHY ARE PEOPLE USING CONFERENCE CALLS IN CUBICLES *AND* SHOUTING?


I once had to dm a colleague to turn off their speaker when in a conference call  :brickwall:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> https://oceansyrup.com/myers-briggs-shark/






LyceeFruit said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/


INTJ.

So that makes me a Port Jackson Shark?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR said:


> I once had to dm a colleague to turn off their speaker when in a conference call  :brickwall:


Reason # over 9000 that cube farms are dumb and shouldn’t be a thing.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So I'm mostly calm according to @RBHeadge PE's WTTS thread. Excpet I want to unpack my bag &amp; box from the exam. They're sitting in front of my bookshelf. And I have a lot of empty space for them. And I soooooo want to put them away. It's bugging me. BUT I CAN'T. I HAVE TO WAIT. So like 95% calm here I think


You're still calm.

Having OCD and wanting to stay organized has nothing to do with the exam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Reason # over 9000 that cube farms are dumb and shouldn’t be a thing.


Weeeelllll....I work for the government so that's changing...never.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> INTJ.
> 
> So that makes me a Port Jackson Shark?


Yay more data points!


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> INTP-A
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> Chebysevll
> 
> 
> ISFJ-T
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> ISTJ-A
> 
> 
> Electrical
> 
> 
> JayKay
> 
> 
> INFJ-A
> 
> 
> Environmental
> 
> 
> squaretaper
> 
> 
> ENTJ
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> ENTP-T
> 
> 
> Structural
> 
> 
> 
> We need more data points! if we're going to correlate personality with field of study.


I took it twice and am an ESFJ-A.

People who share the Consul personality type are, for lack of a better word, popular – which makes sense, given that it is also a very common personality type, making up twelve percent of the population. In high school, Consuls are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame. Later in life, Consuls continue to enjoy supporting their friends and loved ones, organizing social gatherings and doing their best to make sure everyone is happy.

At their hearts, Consul personalities are social creatures, and thrive on staying up to date with what their friends are doing.





Discussing scientific theories or debating European politics isn’t likely to capture Consuls’ interest for too long. Consuls are more concerned with fashion and their appearance, their social status and the standings of other people. Practical matters and gossip are their bread and butter, but Consuls do their best to use their powers for good.

I'm not super stoked about it making me sound like an airheaded cheerleader who only cares about how she looks. But I do like to host parties, go out, talk to random people, etc. I've lately started to consider myself more of an extroverted introvert, because I don't absolutely need to be around people, but definitely like to, but also like to chill at home.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yay more data points!


Moar graphs!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> But I do like to host parties, go out, talk to random people, etc. I've lately started to consider myself more of an extroverted introvert, because I don't absolutely need to be around people, but definitely like to, but also like to chill at home.


This is exactly how I picture you, internet fren.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok real talk (and I complain about this frequently on EB), but WHY ARE PEOPLE USING CONFERENCE CALLS IN CUBICLES *AND* SHOUTING?


my PM does this when we're in conference rooms. I constantly make the "bring the volume down" signal to him.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're still calm.
> 
> Having OCD and wanting to stay organized has nothing to do with the exam.


It's starting to make me anxious. But Boyfriend won't let me put them away either since I explained 2 weeks ago why I can't. So now I really can't.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Anyone wanna do the enneagram now?!


----------



## Orchid PE

We needs more Myers-Briggs! We must recruit!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> There are themes? Ok, now I'm REALLY confused.


We all are. You'll fit right it.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Anyone wanna do the enneagram now?!


I've done the enneagram... Gotta go get my results.

Also, I'm this shark:







The broad-minded sevengill! I particularly like this part of the description: 

AS ESFJ sharks, the broadnose sevengill is extroverted and cooperative. They readily share territory with others of their species. They even hunt together in packs when taking on larger prey. However, they can be dangerous to each other, sometimes engaging in cannibalism.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Anyone wanna do the enneagram now?!


Which enneagram are we talking about? Apparently I have results from two of them!

Edit: One result is for my Type (my basic type is 1, next are Types 6 and 8, tied). So I'm a Reformer first, with some Loyalist and Challenger in me. My other result is for my instincts (strongly Social, then Self-Preservation, then Sexual).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok real talk (and I complain about this frequently on EB), but WHY ARE PEOPLE USING CONFERENCE CALLS IN CUBICLES *AND* SHOUTING?


Sometimes you really really NEED to yell at another person on the conference call.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I'm not super stoked about it making me sound like an airheaded cheerleader who only cares about how she looks.


If it makes you feel any better, I haven't ever pictured you to be this type of person.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> sometimes engaging in cannibalism


*backs away slowly*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Which enneagram are we talking about? Apparently I have results from two of them!


didn't know there where various options lol


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *backs away slowly*


I'd never stand a chance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Weeeelllll....I work for the government so that's changing...never.


Not true.

They'll get rid of the cube walls, and make people hotel into ledge desks with small rolling filing cabinets.

Or just switch to telework.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I haven't ever pictured you to be this type of person.


I just imagine @leggo PE just absolutely COVERED in flour surrounded by piles and piles of bread rolls, loaves, and buns.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's starting to make me anxious. But Boyfriend won't let me put them away either since I explained 2 weeks ago why I can't. So now I really can't.


d'oh


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we not supposed to put our books away or something? Is it bad luck?


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> didn't know there where various options lol


See my edit to my original post. I guess I did the RHETI test for my type, then the IVQ test for my instincts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Link us so we can take the same test(s) and @Chattaneer can make multiple plots.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This is some good SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> d'oh


I don't like clutter or disorganization.

My best friend asked me why I never visited her at one of her apartments... "it was too disorganized. I couldn't deal with the piles on your kitchen bar"

Which is why when I move, I'm usually unpacked and set up within 2 weeks because I can't function


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Link us so we can take the same test(s) and @Chattaneer can make multiple plots.


I like that you just assigned it to them lol


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Link us so we can take the same test(s) and @Chattaneer can make multiple plots.


We need more users to take the 16 personalities quiz. Start tagging some people!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Link us so we can take the same test(s) and @Chattaneer can make multiple plots.


I'm pretty sure I did some paid tests like a year or two ago... I'm not sure what a good free one would be.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm pretty sure I did some paid tests like a year or two ago... I'm not sure what a good free one would be.


16personalities.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't like clutter or disorganization.
> 
> My best friend asked me why I never visited her at one of her apartments... "it was too disorganized. I couldn't deal with the piles on your kitchen bar"
> 
> Which is why when I move, I'm usually unpacked and set up within 2 weeks because I can't function


I can sympathize


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> We need more users to take the 16 personalities quiz. Start tagging some people!


What's the current tally?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> What's the current tally?


8


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.16personalities.com/

@MadamPirate
@Will.I.Am
@P-E
@phillstill
@matt267 PE
@civilrobot
@txjennah PE
@tj_PE
@vhab49_PE
@blybrook PE
@Wow!
@NJmike PE
@NoVanon
@jean15paul_PE
@kevo_55
@Kevo_303, P.E.
@Master slacker
@Aiden
@Rodeo_EIT


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 16personalities.com


I thought that was for the Myers-Brigg test? I don't see the Enneagram on there.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I thought that was for the Myers-Brigg test? I don't see the Enneagram on there.


oh I thought you wanted MBTI 

Enneagram:

https://www.truity.com/test/enneagram-personality-test

I took it once somewhere but I'll retake it with this one


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE Are you Civil: Environmental or strict Environmental?


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/
> 
> @MadamPirate
> @Will.I.Am
> @P-E
> @phillstill
> @matt267 PE
> @civilrobot
> @txjennah PE
> @tj_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @blybrook PE
> @Wow!
> @NJmike PE
> @NoVanon
> @jean15paul_PE
> @kevo_55
> @Kevo_303, P.E.
> @Master slacker
> @Aiden
> @Rodeo_EIT


ISFP-T.  Usually I get INFJ when I take these tests so idk. I hardly see myself as an adventurer


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> ISFP-T.  Usually I get INFJ when I take these tests so idk. I hardly see myself as an adventurer


Moving to the Midwest seems pretty adventurous to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Enneagram:

Type 1.

Wtih 5 &amp; 8 tied for second

Type 1:

Type 1 can be thought of as The Perfectionist. Ones place a lot of emphasis on following the rules and doing things correctly

^SHOCKER


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> ISFP-T.  Usually I get INFJ when I take these tests so idk. I hardly see myself as an adventurer


Are you Civil: Env or strictly Environmental?


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/


@Chattaneer

ISFJ-T


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

matt267 PE said:


> @Chattaneer
> 
> ISFJ-T


View attachment 13120


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 13120


So we're like bros now?


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> We need more users to take the 16 personalities quiz. Start tagging some people!


I would like to remain a question mark.  :rotflmao:

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

All this data coming in


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> oh I thought you wanted MBTI
> 
> Enneagram:
> 
> https://www.truity.com/test/enneagram-personality-test
> 
> I took it once somewhere but I'll retake it with this one



Your Type in Depth


Your primary type is *One*. In this section, we'll dive deep into the One profile to understand how it drives your core emotions, fears, and desires, as well as how it impacts you in relationships and at work.


In a Nutshell


Ones are defined by their belief that everything must be in order, and by their feeling that they must always be "right." They show great commitment and determination to improve conditions that they find need improvement, and they are forward in encouraging others to improve their performance, too. 

At their core, Ones are the “model children” of the Enneagram world⁠—dutiful, responsible and perfection-seeking. At the same time, they are idealists, in the sense that they believe they know exactly how to perfect the world and they wonder why others do not see it. Many Ones proselytize about the one true set of rules; the one true course of action; or how things "ought" to be. They are often drawn to positions of teaching, advocacy or inspirational leadership where they can share their vision and seek to reform the world. As teachers, they are creative, exemplary and motivating. 

Percentages for reference:
 



Type 2


65% MATCH

Type 2 can be described as The Giver. Twos want to be liked and find ways that they can be helpful to others so that they can belong. Read more about Twos here.

Type 3


71% MATCH

Type 3 is also known as The Achiever. Threes want to be successful and admired by other people, and are very conscious of their public image. Read more about Threes here.

Type 4


67% MATCH

Type 4 is known as The Individualist. Fours want to be unique and to experience deep emotions. Read more about Fours here.




Type 5


62% MATCH

Type 5 is described as The Investigator. Fives seek understanding and knowledge, and are more comfortable with data than other people. Read more about Fives here.

Type 6


52.5% MATCH

Type 6 is also known as The Loyalist. Sixes are preoccupied with security, seek safety, and like to be prepared for problems. Read more about Sixes here.

Type 7


57.5% MATCH

Type 7 is described as The Enthusiast. Sevens want to have as much fun and adventure as possible and are easily bored. Read more about Sevens here.




Type 8


60% MATCH

Type 8 is also known as The Challenger. Eights see themselves as strong and powerful and seek to stand up for what they believe in. Read more about Eights here.

Type 9


41% MATCH

Type 9 is also called The Peacemaker. Nines like to keep a low profile and let the people around them set the agenda. Read more about Nines here.

Type 1


75% MATCH

Type 1 can be thought of as The Perfectionist. Ones place a lot of emphasis on following the rules and doing things correctly. Read more about Ones here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@Chattaneer

Consul

ESFJ-a

Civil-Construction


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

"Consuls are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame."

I am a Division Executive so this makes sense. Leader, clear headed, but positive...I try to make sure everyone on the team is good. If everyone on the team is good, then we can do our jobs, and do our jobs well! YAY TEAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Your Type in Depth


Your primary type is* Three*. In this section, we'll dive deep into the Three profile to understand how it drives your core emotions, fears, and desires, as well as how it impacts you in relationships and at work.


In a Nutshell


Threes are defined by their desire to achieve. They want to advance in the world and will sacrifice almost anything for success; vigorously pursuing tasks and becoming utterly absorbed in the pursuit of attainment. But they will only choose a task in the first place if it promises rewards and brings prestige. Threes like to stand out. They have a burning need to be admired and see life as a game where winning is emphasized.

At their core, Threes are enormously adaptable. They are adept at aligning themselves with the people and projects that matter, and this predestines them to become ideal leaders and employees for any organization. Threes are competent and hardworking — they get a lot done and they make it look easy, even as they are expending considerable effort. On the flip side, their interest in authenticity is low. Putting on the right public face and maintaining a successful image are more important to Threes than developing good relationships and listening to their own genuine feelings. What Threes are selling, the rest of us are buying, and they certainly know how to wear a mask and make a good impression. 



Type 2


56% Match

Type 2 can be described as The Giver. Twos want to be liked and find ways that they can be helpful to others so that they can belong. Read more about Twos here.

Type 3


69% Match

Type 3 is also known as The Achiever. Threes want to be successful and admired by other people, and are very conscious of their public image. Read more about Threes here.

Type 4


32% Match

Type 4 is known as The Individualist. Fours want to be unique and to experience deep emotions. Read more about Fours here.




Type 5


54% Match

Type 5 is described as The Investigator. Fives seek understanding and knowledge, and are more comfortable with data than other people. Read more about Fives here.

Type 6


67% Match

Type 6 is also known as The Loyalist. Sixes are preoccupied with security, seek safety, and like to be prepared for problems. Read more about Sixes here.

Type 7


56% Match

Type 7 is described as The Enthusiast. Sevens want to have as much fun and adventure as possible and are easily bored. Read more about Sevens here.




Type 8


58% Match

Type 8 is also known as The Challenger. Eights see themselves as strong and powerful and seek to stand up for what they believe in. Read more about Eights here.

Type 9


48% Match

Type 9 is also called The Peacemaker. Nines like to keep a low profile and let the people around them set the agenda. Read more about Nines here.

Type 1


62% Match

Type 1 can be thought of as The Perfectionist. Ones place a lot of emphasis on following the rules and doing things correctly. Read more about Ones here.

Neato! @Chattaneer


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> @Chattaneer
> 
> Consul
> 
> ESFJ-a
> 
> Civil-Construction






civilrobot said:


> "Consuls are the cheerleaders and the quarterbacks, setting the tone, taking the spotlight and leading their teams forward to victory and fame."
> 
> I am a Division Executive so this makes sense. Leader, clear headed, but positive...I try to make sure everyone on the team is good. If everyone on the team is good, then we can do our jobs, and do our jobs well! YAY TEAM!


Hi Myers-Brigg twin!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Hi Myers-Brigg twin!!


arty-smiley-048:


----------



## matt267 PE

This spam thread has taken a unique and weird turn.


----------



## Road Guy

Wat?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam....and the strange feeling of hearing there is an all clear for a unit you had no idea there was even an issue in....tgif.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Rural Ohio field SPAM.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Workey work spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Type....what if you’re all and none of those at the same time?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Waiting for software to download and install SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

matt267 PE said:


> This spam thread has taken a unique and weird turn.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm a type 1 as well.


----------



## Orchid PE

Keep the personality results coming in! Make sure to list your field of study. Tag me or something so I can go back through the results Monday morning. The spreadsheet is here on my work computer, so I won't be able to update anything until after the weekend.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/
> 
> @MadamPirate
> @Will.I.Am
> @P-E
> @phillstill
> @matt267 PE
> @civilrobot
> @txjennah PE
> @tj_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @blybrook PE
> @Wow!
> @NJmike PE
> @NoVanon
> @jean15paul_PE
> @kevo_55
> @Kevo_303, P.E.
> @Master slacker
> @Aiden
> @Rodeo_EIT


...just in case the class of April 2018 had some free time over the weekend: @SacMe24 @ME_VT_PE @vee043324 (White Claw!)


----------



## phillstill

spam


----------



## phillstill

spam spam


----------



## phillstill

spam spam spam


----------



## phillstill

spam spam spam spam


----------



## phillstill

spam spam spamspam spam


----------



## phillstill

spam spam spam spam spam spam

tops!!!!


----------



## phillstill

ready for the weekend


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are you Civil: Env or strictly Environmental?


My work (and PE) is strictly environmental. My degree is in Civil though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/
> 
> @MadamPirate
> @Will.I.Am
> @P-E
> @phillstill
> @matt267 PE
> @civilrobot
> @txjennah PE
> @tj_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @blybrook PE
> @Wow!
> @NJmike PE
> @NoVanon
> @jean15paul_PE
> @kevo_55
> @Kevo_303, P.E.
> @Master slacker
> @Aiden
> @Rodeo_EIT


Also from class of April 2018: @caychanh @shmoe @JohnLee @Dean Agnostic @Mr. Zane


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> My work (and PE) is strictly environmental. My degree is in Civil though.


Enviro weirdos.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Enviro weirdos.


If my university had an environmental engr degree, I totally would have done that instead!  I floated around a bit because I originally was going to major in biomedical engineering, but didn't have the GPA high enough to get into upper level classes (OOPS but freshman year was hard, for real).  So I figured environmental engineering would be a good fit because I like math, biology, and chemistry    I got into remediation because it was the path I was most interested in (would never want to do water treatment, no offense to my water treatment enviros).  And it worked out!  I really enjoy what I do - not too design heavy but work on really interesting projects and learn a lot


----------



## leggo PE

I started out as an environmental engineering major (my University offered it) and switched to civil when I realized how much chemistry I would have had to take. It turns out, I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I did.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I started out as an environmental engineering major (my University offered it) and switched to civil when I realized how much chemistry I would have had to take. It turns out, I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I did.


I don't actually deal with a *ton* of chemistry day-to-day - mainly analytical for methods we want to use to analyze our GW/soil samples.  Though am starting to get more into it now that I'm learning groundwater remediation, which is interesting! Chem questions while studying for the PE were super hard though...thankfully husband is a chem professor so I was able to pick his brain


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> I started out as an environmental engineering major (my University offered it) and switched to civil when I realized how much chemistry I would have had to take. It turns out, I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I did.


I am sure you deal with way more math day to day as a structural engineer, but the heaviest math I do now requires just area or volume calcs, if even that. Kind of funny, all that hardcore math I had to take and forgot all of it...

My structural classes were hands down my hardest in college, mad respect to structural engineers.  My buildings would all collapse if I were a structural engr.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> a chem professor


Something something 6.023x 1023 something something. Chemistry is hard.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Something something 6.023x 1023 something something. Chemistry is hard.


It is.  Husband is pretty dang smart. I could understand the first two slides of his PhD defense, then I was like  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  for the rest


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> It is.  Husband is pretty dang smart. I could understand the first two slides of his PhD defense, then I was like  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  for the rest


It's called "dazzling" and it's so you don't notice the remaining 158 pages consist of made-up nonsense! ^_____^


----------



## txjennah PE

ughhh deadline Monday so have to work this weekend, then deadlines all next week...just gotta make it to Friday, then BEST FRIEND INVASION FROM TEXAS FOR FRIENDSGIVING YESSSSSSS


----------



## txjennah PE

Having trouble concentrating even though I had coffee untz untz untz


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I don't actually deal with a *ton* of chemistry day-to-day - mainly analytical for methods we want to use to analyze our GW/soil samples.  Though am starting to get more into it now that I'm learning groundwater remediation, which is interesting! Chem questions while studying for the PE were super hard though...thankfully husband is a chem professor so I was able to pick his brain


My husband majored in Philosophy and is basically a salesperson for a tech company, haha!



txjennah PE said:


> I am sure you deal with way more math day to day as a structural engineer, but the heaviest math I do now requires just area or volume calcs, if even that. Kind of funny, all that hardcore math I had to take and forgot all of it...
> 
> My structural classes were hands down my hardest in college, mad respect to structural engineers.  My buildings would all collapse if I were a structural engr.


I do deal with math pretty much every single day, but most of it isn't past simple algebra. If it's really complicated, we usually have a program doing it... Though I probably should do a few more of my calculations by hand than I currently do, just so I don't forget what I'm doing.


----------



## SacMe24

squaretaper PE said:


> ...just in case the class of April 2018 had some free time over the weekend: @SacMe24 @ME_VT_PE @vee043324 (White Claw!)


If I can find time away from cleaning the yard, baking and painting sure... I'll take the personality test  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Having trouble concentrating even though I had coffee untz untz untz


Your heart has the zoomies and your brain has the sleepies.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I started out as an environmental engineering major (my University offered it) and switched to civil when I realized how much chemistry I would have had to take. It turns out, I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I did.


So I found my college by googling "chemical engineering". Yeah, they dont have a ChemEng program  the chem dept is the same building/floor as the civil &amp; electrical engineering.

I loved chemistry. Ended up taking modern physics for funsies and was 1 course short to be a physics minor. Did get my math minor tho.

I add and subtract. Sometimes I multiply.


----------



## Road Guy

it kid of feels like a Saturday?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I add and subtract. Sometimes I multiply.


I add and multiply. Occasionally divide. And almost never subtract.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

@Chattaneer

I'm ISTJ, like @LyceeFruit

Though, I'm close to 50% on my Sensing-Intuition indicator, so I share a lot of traits of the INTJ type.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, I'm Civil: Geotechnical, in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Also, I'm Civil: Geotechnical, in case anyone is wondering.


No one was wondering.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Also, I'm Civil: Geotechnical, in case anyone is wondering.


I would hardly consider @Will.I.Am civil.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> No one was wondering.


I'm glad. No one should have been.  :laugh:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I would hardly consider @Will.I.Am civil.


Engineering is rarely civil.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

FRIDAY SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Something something 6.023x 1023 something something. Chemistry is hard.


Avocados number!!!


----------



## Aiden

Will.I.Am said:


> Engineering is rarely civil.


Haha ^^


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Avocados number!!!


One of my geotechnical textbooks legitimately refers to it this way.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> One of my geotechnical textbooks legitimately refers to it this way.


I...don't believe you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


>


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> One of my geotechnical textbooks legitimately refers to it this way.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So I found my college by googling "chemical engineering". Yeah, they dont have a ChemEng program  the chem dept is the same building/floor as the civil &amp; electrical engineering.
> 
> I loved chemistry. Ended up taking modern physics for funsies and was 1 course short to be a physics minor. Did get my math minor tho.
> 
> I add and subtract. Sometimes I multiply.


Math minor and almost physics minor? Niiice! A bunch of smart people on this thread


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Ended up taking modern physics for funsies and was 1 course short to be a physics minor. Did get my math minor tho.


Yeah, quit showboating ya New England academic egghead. Go eat a lobstah .


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...don't believe you.






txjennah PE said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


Gimme a minute...


----------



## Aiden

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/
> 
> @MadamPirate
> @Will.I.Am
> @P-E
> @phillstill
> @matt267 PE
> @civilrobot
> @txjennah PE
> @tj_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @blybrook PE
> @Wow!
> @NJmike PE
> @NoVanon
> @jean15paul_PE
> @kevo_55
> @Kevo_303, P.E.
> @Master slacker
> @Aiden
> @Rodeo_EIT


ENTJ-A for me.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Gimme a minute...


Curious to see if this is a typo or "Oh we're fun engineers and look at us be tongue-in-cheek about chemistry"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Boom! It happened.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ha! My life is complete.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Boom! It happened.
> 
> View attachment 14326
> 
> 
> View attachment 14327


THIS IS AMAZING. Showing my husband this. Thank you for posting!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ha! My life is complete.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Spoiler Alert: Prince Hans is the bad guy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> untz untz untz


I don't like, but can tolerate, the unce unce unce. What I can't handle is the wub wub wubwubwubwub wub wub...


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Boom! It happened.
> 
> View attachment 14326
> 
> 
> View attachment 14327


Husband's response - "WHAT THE FUCK"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yeah, quit showboating ya New England academic egghead. Go eat a lobstah .


Also I graduated with a 3.48, fecking digital logic and my 1 history class.  So not a huge egghead.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I don't like, but can tolerate, the unce unce unce. What I can't handle is the wub wub wubwubwubwub wub wub...


I heard a pickup line like this. It went something like, “will you be the dub to my step because I wub wub wub you”. (Note: pickup line is for illustrative purposes only)


----------



## leggo PE

SacMe24 said:


> If I can find time away from cleaning the yard, *baking* and painting sure... I'll take the personality test  :bananalama:


Okay, so where are your updates in the Baking Thread??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> A thing we didn't know we needed!
> 
> I can't wait for @RBHeadge PE @Will.I.Am @civilrobot @leggo PE @MadamPirate and the other usual suspects to chime in


what am I chiming in on?

Busy day, big doctor's appt at the hospital across town, and I've been baking my fool head off since I got home now that my ovens are fixed.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> what am I chiming in on?
> 
> Busy day, big doctor's appt at the hospital across town, and I've been baking my fool head off since I got home now that my ovens are fixed.


16personalities.com your mbti type and then your shark based off of your mbti


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

One day weekend spam


----------



## akwooly

Cannoli


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mafia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just got home SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 16personalities.com your mbti type and then your shark based off of your mbti


Also the Enneagram test.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just got home SPAM.


That's awful. My condolences.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Just got home SPAM.


Did you get locked up again?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Morning spam. At Boyfriends dads house. Cant find the coffee grounds. Found the kuerig, the coffee maker, coffee grinder, and the french press but no coffee. No one here to ask


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 22 of The Suck.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I've been awake and doing stuff for over three hours, but just got around to Saturday morning spammin just now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Morning spam. At Boyfriends dads house. Cant find the coffee grounds. Found the kuerig, the coffee maker, coffee grinder, and the french press but no coffee. No one here to ask


Is there a store nearby?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is there a store nearby?


There was. But I can't drive Boyfriends truck, can't drive a stick. And when he tried to teach me, he was talking to me thru gritted teeth


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 16personalities.com your mbti type and then your shark based off of your mbti


I'm INFJ-T, which makes me a Megamouth Shark. Woo!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Getting snow tires on SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Looks like I'm a Greenland Shark.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sand tiger shark, here. Apparently I have a fearsome appearance.


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

A little target  practice this morning. My deer  rifle is ready for my December trip.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

phillstill said:


> A little target  practice this morning. My deer  rifle is ready for my December trip.
> 
> View attachment 14330


I’ll twy to be vewwwwy vewwwwwwy qwiet.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> A little target  practice this morning. My deer  rifle is ready for my December trip.
> 
> View attachment 14330


What are you shooting?


----------



## phillstill

Will.I.Am said:


> What are you shooting?


A CVA 7mm-08 at 100 yards


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> There was. But I can't drive Boyfriends truck, can't drive a stick. And when he tried to teach me, he was talking to me thru gritted teeth


something like, "grumble grumble electrical engineers grumble grumble don't understand transmissions grumble grumble"

fwiw, I've never driven stick either.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

we're still like 2600 posts from 15k.

Only 17.5k until we get to the goal NCEES needs to release the results


----------



## RBHeadge PE

obligatory triple post


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> something like, "grumble grumble electrical engineers grumble grumble don't understand transmissions grumble grumble"
> 
> fwiw, I've never driven stick either.


Wrong kind of transmission.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wrong kind of transmission.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

View attachment 13647


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wrong kind of transmission.


Exactly!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Double post. Survived the reception. Groom didnt wanna be there either


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Trrriiiippplllleeeee pooossstttt


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> A CVA 7mm-08 at 100 yards


Nice, I have a Ruger M77 in 7mm-08 as well... It's not legal to take anything with it in Ohio, but I have it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I am very pleased to report that my MBTI shark is a cookiecutter shark. Cute name, but SO metal.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Introducing my kids to Huey Lewis and Doobie Brothers spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We got a dog spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We got a dog spam


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## phillstill

Will.I.Am said:


> Nice, I have a Ruger M77 in 7mm-08 as well... It's not legal to take anything with it in Ohio, but I have it.


I had to look this one up! What a wack law, straight walled cartridge only!?!?


----------



## phillstill

Took the family to see Big Boy!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

phillstill said:


> I had to look this one up! What a wack law, straight walled cartridge only!?!?


Yeah, it's pretty much the reason I haven't been deer hunting in Ohio yet.  :dunno:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 14334


Cool!  :kewlpics:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 14334


Puppers!!!! OMG so cute!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Welcome to EB little buddy! Start SPAMMING!

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> Took the family to see Big Boy!
> 
> View attachment 14332
> 
> 
> View attachment 14333


Railfans be fannin'.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Cheb’s gotta Cheb and doggos gotta dog


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

It should be a group goal to get Cheb into the OED.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> It should be a group goal to get Cheb into the OED.


That would be sawesome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I love mechanical keyboards SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> I love mechanical keyboards SPAM.


What’s that? I can’t hear you over all that incessant clicking.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I was gonna ask energy why it seems so down, but it doesn’t matter.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## phillstill

Morning spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I cant even


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I cant even
> 
> View attachment 14335


Cute! What breed is he/she?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I cant even
> 
> View attachment 14335


Please give some treats courtesy of California!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cute! What breed is he/she?


The humane society says she's a hound mix


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Please give some treats courtesy of California!


More avocado?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'll probably do Embark at some point


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Halfway to Idaho SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

happy birthday @NikR!


----------



## Wow_PE!

I have the Sunday scaries


----------



## phillstill

Just woke up from a 3 hours nap. Spam


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I cant even
> 
> View attachment 14335


Omg.  The sweet puppy ears. The little avocado toys.  I cannot handle this cuteness.


----------



## blybrook PE

Some Sunday afternoon spam after shoveling the fresh snow


----------



## phillstill

Spam jam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So far south in Idaho I may as well be in NV SPAM


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> happy birthday @NikR!


Thank you


----------



## phillstill

Avatar spam


----------



## phillstill

Spam sleep


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Night night


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have a new shadow spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 24 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all ready to SPAM to 13k, today?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I like your interests there @Will.I.Am


----------



## Orchid PE

We don't have a terrible amount of data yet, but things are trending.

9 Introverts, 5 extroverts. Still don't know if @JayKay PE is environmental or civil, may have missed the post. Still need @phillstill to get results, along with many others.


----------



## Orchid PE

I made the mistake of adding jump rope to my off days. I hadn't jumped rope since grade school! I did it on Saturday, and on Sunday I wasn't feeling too bad. But this morning my calves were so tight and sore I couldn't straighten out my legs and I could hardly walk! Now I'm walking around the office like an old man.

I remember back in the day jumping rope was nothing! We could probably go for hours without getting tired. Now, after like 10 minutes, I'm done.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I like your interests there @Will.I.Am


I'm glad. I tried to make them relevant to what we do here at EB.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## Orchid PE

Nope.


----------



## Orchid PE

Triple.


----------



## Orchid PE

Quad.


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## phillstill

Chattaneer said:


> We don't have a terrible amount of data yet, but things are trending.
> 
> 9 Introverts, 5 extroverts. Still don't know if @JayKay PE is environmental or civil, may have missed the post. Still need @phillstill to get results, along with many others.
> 
> View attachment 14339


I’ll try sometime today hopefully


----------



## phillstill

Taco spam


----------



## phillstill

Bacon spam


----------



## phillstill

Egg spam


----------



## Orchid PE

phillstill said:


> I’ll try sometime today hopefully


And the other one if you want.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Just tried quinoa for the first time yesterday. Not too bad.


----------



## phillstill

Chattaneer said:


> And the other one if you want.


ISTP-A 

Controls


----------



## Orchid PE

phillstill said:


> ISTP-A
> 
> Controls


And your shark?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## phillstill

Chattaneer said:


> And your shark?


????


----------



## Orchid PE

phillstill said:


> ????


You're an engineer. I have faith you'll figure it out!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?
Spam myself to 2k?


----------



## Orchid PE

13


----------



## Orchid PE

12


----------



## Orchid PE

11


----------



## Orchid PE

10


----------



## Orchid PE

9


----------



## Orchid PE

8


----------



## Orchid PE

7


----------



## Orchid PE

6


----------



## Orchid PE

5


----------



## Orchid PE

4


----------



## Orchid PE

3


----------



## Orchid PE

2


----------



## Orchid PE

1


----------



## Orchid PE

2000.


----------



## Orchid PE

No extra dot?


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Orchid PE

Would


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Morning from mountain time SPAM


----------



## phillstill

Chattaneer said:


> You're an engineer. I have faith you'll figure it out!


Carpenter Shark


----------



## txjennah PE

Back in the office today! And resisting the urge to check the puppy cam I have set up because I'm 100% THAT PERSON

(there's a practical reason, we set him up in a cozy little puppy gate with a puppy sofa, treats, water, and food. But my dog is a jerk and tries to escape at every opportunity, so just hoping the little guy doesn't try to hurt himself)


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Back in the office today! And resisting the urge to check the puppy cam I have set up because I'm 100% THAT PERSON
> 
> (there's a practical reason, we set him up in a cozy little puppy gate with a puppy sofa, treats, water, and food. But my dog is a jerk and tries to escape at every opportunity, so just hoping the little guy doesn't try to hurt himself)


Been there! Our nest cam has saved countless pillows and sofa cushions. Did you just get a puppy, too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

At the vet with my girl. Shes got a very gurgley tummy and bowel movements arent good. New vet loves her tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Only slightly betrayed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Morning from mountain time SPAM


Mountain Time = best time

eta: ooh, tops!


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Been there! Our nest cam has saved countless pillows and sofa cushions. Did you just get a puppy, too?


No, he's a middle-aged dachshund but we're confining him to a playpen so he doesn't hurt his back while he's gone. He has an intervertebral disc disease so the vet said it's not a matter of if it flares up again, it's a matter of when :\ But he's an escape artist and I worry about the little guy while we're gone  glad I'm not the only one who has one hahaha.


----------



## phillstill

txjennah PE said:


> No, he's a middle-aged dachshund but we're confining him to a playpen so he doesn't hurt his back while he's gone. He has an intervertebral disc disease so the vet said it's not a matter of if it flares up again, it's a matter of when  But he's an escape artist and I worry about the little guy while we're gone  glad I'm not the only one who has one hahaha.


I love dachshunds. This is my girl Minnie. She is a rescue and a breast cancer survivor. She gets spoiled. 
 

My last dachshund, Daisy, was an amazing dog. She loved hunting and would catch opossums, birds, and rabbits all the time.  She passed away last year at 18 years old.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well if we're posting dog photos...

Copper (beagle) &amp; Rusty (bluetick coonhound)



Stella (german shorthaired pointer)



Lucky (beagle), passed in 2017, 15 yo



Bear (plott hound), passed in 2015 (lymphoma), 10 mo


----------



## txjennah PE

phillstill said:


> I love dachshunds. This is my girl Minnie. She is a rescue and a breast cancer survivor. She gets spoiled.
> 
> 
> My last dachshund, Daisy, was an amazing dog. She loved hunting and would catch opossums, birds, and rabbits all the time.  She passed away last year at 18 years old.
> 
> View attachment 14343


What a gorgeous dog  Long-haired dachshunds are so beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I love dachshunds too. I grew up with them and would be happy to have them the rest of my life  My husband adores our dog but is less thrilled with the breed, mainly their stubbornness...he wants a dog who will actually listen to us


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

In a teleconference SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Don't have any input to the teleconference SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, meaningless paperwork SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

phillstill said:


> I love dachshunds. This is my girl Minnie. She is a rescue and a breast cancer survivor. She gets spoiled.
> 
> 
> My last dachshund, Daisy, was an amazing dog. She loved hunting and would catch opossums, birds, and rabbits all the time.  She passed away last year at 18 years old.
> 
> View attachment 14343


Gorgeous pupperoni! 

@Chattaneer your doggos are gorgeous too! Sorry for your losses =[


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tired spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

need more coffee spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Still no input to the teleconference SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Simply having


----------



## txjennah PE

a


----------



## txjennah PE

wonderful


----------



## txjennah PE

Christmas time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No..


----------



## Orchid PE

It's not even thanksgiving


----------



## MadamPirate PE

turkeys first!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

down with christmas creep!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

too tired to continue spam


----------



## phillstill

Work spam


----------



## phillstill

Massage day spam


----------



## phillstill

Sleepy spam


----------



## phillstill

Hungry spam


----------



## phillstill

Need more coffee spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

This is my doggo. The wife and I lived in Kansas before we moved to Ohio, so we named her Toto.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> This is my doggo. The wife and I lived in Kansas before we moved to Ohio, so we named her Toto.
> 
> View attachment 14353


I sure hope this is an old photo, and you don't currently have your Christmas tree up!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm a Christmas song grinch but I also enjoy being a troll.

Simply having...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I sure hope this is an old photo, and you don't currently have your Christmas tree up!


It's a new photo, because I wasn't picking that battle with my wife.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No...


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's a new photo, because I wasn't picking that battle with my wife.


Haha that is early! I think we're gonna try and put our tree up after Thanksgiving. We usually wait the week before Christmas to do it


----------



## Master slacker

efgdrsrthedrhjty


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I begrudgingly admit that I used the Keurig at the office. I am far from perfect.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Only slightly betrayed
> 
> View attachment 14342


She's so little!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I made the mistake of adding jump rope to my off days. I hadn't jumped rope since grade school! I did it on Saturday, and on Sunday I wasn't feeling too bad. But this morning my calves were so tight and sore I couldn't straighten out my legs and I could hardly walk! Now I'm walking around the office like an old man.
> 
> I remember back in the day jumping rope was nothing! We could probably go for hours without getting tired. Now, after like 10 minutes, I'm done.


I started jump rope on Saturday. I can't walk.


----------



## SacMe24

leggo PE said:


> Okay, so where are your updates in the Baking Thread??


I know I should post there too.. making German Chocolate cake for our potluck tomorrow here at work...pictures to come !


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I started jump rope on Saturday. I can't walk.


Did you really?!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Did you really?!?


Yes, and I super regret it! Kill me now...


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, and I super regret it! Kill me now...


Are you following a specific plan, or just jumping? I didn't follow anything specific, just did like 3 rounds of 5x 30 sec bursts with 10 sec rests between.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Are you following a specific plan, or just jumping? I didn't follow anything specific, just did like 3 rounds of 5x 30 sec bursts with 10 sec rests between.


Just jumping for now. Doing a "hold it for the holidays" challenge with coworkers but I'm *attempting* to continue to lose weight through the holidays. So, I'm just adding jumping to the mix because with house renovations going on at the same time (I'm doing all the work), I don't have a huge amount of free time.

My technique SUCKS though, so part of this is just to train up and get good at it to make it useful. Are you a fasty, spinny, skippy jumper? If so, TEACH ME.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> She's so little!


She is! 23lbs at the vet this morning!

Dr Nicole thinks she's part bull terrier. Some time in the new year, we'll get her tested since I am curious


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But yeah, solo dog parenting right now. Never had a dog growing up. And already have gone to the vet - one does not mess around with bloody poo


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Just jumping for now. Doing a "hold it for the holidays" challenge with coworkers but I'm *attempting* to continue to lose weight through the holidays. So, I'm just adding jumping to the mix because with house renovations going on at the same time (I'm doing all the work), I don't have a huge amount of free time.
> 
> My technique SUCKS though, so part of this is just to train up and get good at it to make it useful. Are you a fasty, spinny, skippy jumper? If so, TEACH ME.


HA! Not remotely! Just started Saturday. I think the most I've gotten in a row without slapping my shins was like 10. I'm doing it for cardio since I don't like running.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> But yeah, solo dog parenting right now. Never had a dog growing up. And already have gone to the vet - one does not mess around with bloody poo


Giardia?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hoping tonight after her trip to the day spa (vet, they're keeping her all day to make me less anxious) that she feels better &amp; we can snuggle up so I can start doing some actual research. on crate training, potty training, foods, regular training, and start working with her when she feels better


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We did a Halloween photo shoot because why not.

View attachment 14359


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Giardia?


They are testing for that


----------



## SB_VA

LyceeFruit said:


> Only slightly betrayed
> 
> View attachment 14342


Awww. How old?  Mine are 6 months.


----------



## SB_VA

My pictures are HUGE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She is! 23lbs at the vet this morning!
> 
> Dr Nicole thinks she's part bull terrier. Some time in the new year, we'll get her tested since I am curious


Do the test! Girl doggo is 50/50 Pit Bull and Boxer. She's about as aggressive as a wet noodle.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

anybody got 23 pages of tl;dr?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OMGOSH @SB_VA I DED. They're so precious!

She is also 6mo old!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> anybody got 23 pages of tl;dr?


do your MBTI and figure out your shark as well and tell @Chattaneer so they can add to the graph


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Do the test! Girl doggo is 50/50 Pit Bull and Boxer. She's about as aggressive as a wet noodle.


Oh we totally will (much to Boyfriends dismay).

She's been very spendy since we got her so I'm waiting til finances balance out.

Tho my landlord is prorating my rent and sending back my security deposit soon so... lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> do your MBTI and figure out your shark as well and tell @Chattaneer so they can add to the graph


I don't know what these words mean.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't know what these words mean.


16personalities.com


----------



## leggo PE

@txjennah PE, let's try this again...


----------



## leggo PE

Simply


----------



## txjennah PE

having


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No...


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> having


A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NEVER. ARGH


----------



## phillstill

Spam


----------



## phillstill

i ate to much spam


----------



## phillstill

dr pepper spam


----------



## phillstill

sleepy spam


----------



## phillstill

chicken spam


----------



## phillstill

texas toast spam


----------



## phillstill

tater spam


----------



## phillstill

salad spam


----------



## phillstill

salsa spam


----------



## phillstill

paper plate spam


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> A


wonderfulllll


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

please no


----------



## blybrook PE

txjennah PE said:


> wonderfulllll


Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Not too much more to go for 13k.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> wonderfulllll


Christmastime!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

12,656?

impressive.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so i'm teaching some kids about the theory of flight and i'm excited.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

then we're going to build airplanes and fly them down the hall at their school and make a bunch of noise.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

and it's gonna be great.


----------



## blybrook PE

leggo PE said:


> Christmastime!


Thanksgiving...

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> then we're going to build airplanes and fly them down the hall at their school and make a bunch of noise.


the kids not part of this group are gonna be so jealous that this is happenin outside of their classrooms lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

FERC standards of conduct training spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it's 7 modules. with each module broken up into sub-modules that are videos that are &lt;60s. Ugh


----------



## Orchid PE

So there's a training course I really need to take for the automation equipment that controls our 46kV network. Boss said I could take the course if it's nearby. Vacaville, CA ain't nearby. The old engineer I just replaced didn't have time before they retired to show me anything about the system. Looks like I'll just be winging it spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> So there's a training course I really need to take for the automation equipment that controls our 46kV network. Boss said I could take the course if it's nearby. Vacaville, CA ain't nearby. The old engineer I just replaced didn't have time before they retired to show me anything about the system. Looks like I'll just be winging it spam.


If you do go, Vacaville is a 45 minute drive from casa Squaretaper. You're more than welcome to crash here. All visitors are assigned a complimentary companion puppy or kitty.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> If you do go, Vacaville is a 45 minute drive from casa Squaretaper. You're more than welcome to crash here. All visitors are assigned a complimentary companion puppy or kitty.


I'd probably leave with a cat tbh


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'd probably leave with a cat tbh


We also have 1 companion guinea pig.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> If you do go, Vacaville is a 45 minute drive from casa Squaretaper. You're more than welcome to crash here. All visitors are assigned a complimentary companion puppy or kitty.


I'll let him know we can save some travel costs!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We also have 1 companion guinea pig.


If only it was a hedgie


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Are we spamming to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> If only it was a hedgie


I wish! Hedgies are illegal in CA and I am an irritatingly law abiding citizen (because, with my luck, I can't get away with anything).


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer goin' HARD.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> law abiding citizen


I've seen that movie. I know how you people do.


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> So there's a training course I really need to take for the automation equipment that controls our 46kV network. Boss said I could take the course if it's nearby. Vacaville, CA ain't nearby. The old engineer I just replaced didn't have time before they retired to show me anything about the system. Looks like I'll just be winging it spam.






squaretaper PE said:


> If you do go, Vacaville is a 45 minute drive from casa Squaretaper. You're more than welcome to crash here. All visitors are assigned a complimentary companion puppy or kitty.


Two EBer's in Sactown might get me to get my butt over there to make it THREE EBers!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> law abiding citizen


He's also an engineer.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I wish! Hedgies are illegal in CA and I am an irritatingly law abiding citizen (because, with my luck, I can't get away with anything).


Hedgehogs are illegal to have as pets in CA? My friend in VT has one. So, so cute!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I wish! Hedgies are illegal in CA and I am an irritatingly law abiding citizen (because, with my luck, I can't get away with anything).


I'm the same way. But bummer!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Hedgehogs are illegal to have as pets in CA? My friend in VT has one. So, so cute!


Yep, although that doesn't stop people from getting them anyway, of course.


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can haz 13k spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

e^(-pi*i) = sqrt(-1)^2


----------



## Orchid PE

ln(e^(-pi*i)) = ln(sqrt(-1)^2)


----------



## Orchid PE

pi*i = 2*ln(sqrt(-1))


----------



## Orchid PE

1/2*pi = 1/i*ln(i)


----------



## Orchid PE

1/2*pi = -i*ln(i)


----------



## Orchid PE

1/2*pi = ln(i^-i)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

too much math for a monday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I forgot the word "proposal" in an internal meeting and came up with "that typey typey thing"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> 16personalities.com


So what am I supposed to do with these results?


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So what am I supposed to do with these results?


Give em to me, please.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> Give em to me, please.


ok, now what?


----------



## Orchid PE

sin(1/2*pi) = sin(ln(i^-i))


----------



## Orchid PE

1 = sin(ln(i^-i))


----------



## Orchid PE

My inspiration...


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14364


I think you have me mislabeled as mechanical. I'm nuclear.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.16personalities.com/
> 
> @MadamPirate
> @Will.I.Am
> @P-E
> @phillstill
> @matt267 PE
> @civilrobot
> @txjennah PE
> @tj_PE
> @vhab49_PE
> @blybrook PE
> @Wow!
> @NJmike PE
> @NoVanon
> @jean15paul_PE
> @kevo_55
> @Kevo_303, P.E.
> @Master slacker
> @Aiden
> @Rodeo_EIT
> 
> Mechanical  INTJ-A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think you have me mislabeled as mechanical. I'm nuclear.


Nuke-u-lur.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> My inspiration...
> 
> View attachment 14363


No, 2+2=5 for very large values of 2.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14364


You could prolly put me under controls, too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You could prolly put me under controls, too.


We should prob distinguish between what we studied in school and what we actually do. I think the latter is more relevant.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You Chebbin' on site @ChebyshevII PE?

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> So what am I supposed to do with these results?


I ask this almost every day at work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We should prob distinguish between what we studied in school and what we actually do. I think the latter is more relevant.


that puts a lot onto @Chattaneer tho


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> that puts a lot onto @Chattaneer tho


It was more rhetorical, @Chattaneer is gonna do as @Chattaneer does.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Work was way busier than expected SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Today is the calm before the storm SPAM. Tomorrow is all-day job walk...at jail!

If any of you EBers need to scare your kids straight, PM me for a visit to our lovely corrections facilities to keep them on the straight and narrow. :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Today is the calm before the storm SPAM. Tomorrow is all-day job walk...at jail!
> 
> If any of you EBers need to scare your kids straight, PM me for a visit to our lovely corrections facilities to keep them on the straight and narrow. :rotflmao:


Which facility are you walking?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Which facility are you walking?


Literally our county jail. It's old.


----------



## leggo PE

Well, I mean, my industry is technically not listed at all on the MB graph... But I'll take civil in place of structural and not complain about it!


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think you have me mislabeled as mechanical. I'm nuclear.


I do. What's your PE?


----------



## Orchid PE

I was just grouping by general pe license (not broken down by civil type or electrical type). But we can change to degree field of study, or what we actually do. But if we do that, I'll need to create a new category of "Nothing" for me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I was just grouping by general pe license (not broken down by civil type or electrical type). But we can change to degree field of study, or what we actually do. But if we do that, I'll need to create a new category of "Nothing" for me.


But what the people REALLY want to know is...which shark?


----------



## Orchid PE

"Plays on EB all day." INTP


----------



## Orchid PE

I don't think dwarf lantern shark is really even a shark.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14364


16 people, 13 out of 16 different personality types. pretty even distribution.
I vs E: 8 to 8
N vs S: 8 to 8
T vs F: 8 to 8
J vs P:  11 to 5 (some engineering tenancies finally emerge?)

Interesting.
Also, I might have been staring at this too long


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 16 people, 13 out of 16 different personality types. pretty even distribution.
> I vs E: 8 to 8
> N vs S: 8 to 8
> T vs F: 8 to 8
> J vs P:  11 to 5 (some engineering tenancies finally emerge?)
> 
> Interesting.
> Also, I might have been staring at this too long


The ENFx void is interesting. And ESxP. I'd like to compare to the general population.


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.16personalities.com/country-profiles/united-states


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

"There are three kinds of lies: lies, damned lies, and statistics." -Mark Twain (probably)


----------



## Orchid PE

5


----------



## Orchid PE

4


----------



## Orchid PE

3


----------



## Orchid PE

2


----------



## Orchid PE

1


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> that puts a lot onto @Chattaneer tho


It would probably help him if the site had discipline options for all of the disciplines.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I do. What's your PE?


Nuclear.

The site didn't list it as an option, so i just picked the closest discipline.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Wow slow spam day. This was like Oct 2018 numbers.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nuclear.
> 
> The site didn't list it as an option, so i just picked the closest discipline.


Who has the ability to update the site?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> But if we do that, I'll need to create a new category of "Nothing" for me.


Nothing yet


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Who has the ability to update the site?


Now I'm super confused. Which site?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Now I'm super confused. Which site?


This site. With the discipline options.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I...need a coffee.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...need a coffee.


But it's almost bedtime.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Back home from work SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We ready to SPAM to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> We ready to SPAM to 13k?


But it's almost bedtime.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> But it's almost bedtime.


Lies! It's only 4:30 pm here.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Yessss my rep count!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yessss my rep count!!!
> 
> View attachment 14365


Does this mean that we aren't allowed to rec your posts anymore?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> You Chebbin' on site @ChebyshevII PE?
> 
> Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


Not much chebbin’ today. Been busy out in the field.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does this mean that we aren't allowed to rec your posts anymore?


Eh @squaretaper PE already ruined it


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Eh @squaretaper PE already ruined it


There's an extra ruin, just for good measure.


----------



## txjennah PE

don't leave me hiiiiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## txjennah PE

don't leave me dryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Eh @squaretaper PE already ruined it


Sheesh, no good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Who has the ability to update the site?


@Road Guy Is it possible to add more options to the "Disciplines" listed in our profiles?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Waiting to get lynched, again SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Super weird being 1 hour ahead of my regular time SPAM

TARP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Waiting to get lynched, again SPAM


Oops, well that escalated quickly. Sorry buddy!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Oops, well that escalated quickly. Sorry buddy!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Waiting to get lynched, again SPAM


How'd you pull that off so fast?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Super weird being 1 hour ahead of my regular time SPAM
> 
> TARP! :bananalama:


Three hours BEHIND my regular time spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Three hours BEHIND my regular time spam


Haha, imagine that...I’m ahead of @RBHeadge PE!


----------



## phillstill

Hawaiian Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Haha, imagine that...I’m ahead of @RBHeadge PE!
> 
> View attachment 14367


Are you in eastern idaho?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you in eastern idaho?


Basically dead center of southern Idaho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Idavada?

Don't you love trips to the middle of nowhere?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Idavada?
> 
> Don't you love trips to the middle of nowhere?


Indeed.

Actually I really enjoyed this one. Sure, the landscape is barren all on its own, but the sunset spanning for miles was nice.


----------



## phillstill

18 work days left in the year for me! Woohoo!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Actually I really enjoyed this one. Sure, the landscape is barren all on its own, but the sunset spanning for miles was nice.


High desert FTW


----------



## RBHeadge PE

phillstill said:


> 18 work days left in the year for me! Woohoo!


Only 16 here


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh man.  Tomorrow I am baking a sweet potato pie (baked the potato tonight so they can cool tonight, and attempted a pie crust...I don't think it'll turn out well).  Wednesday is making a challah.  Which isn't challenging, per se, but requires a lot of time and proving following braiding.  Trying to decide if I want to do a five-strand of six-strand braid.

But I also need to get in gym-time and get a project started at work.  Maaaaaaaah.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How'd you pull that off so fast?


Really not sure. Pure talent, I guess?  :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

5am spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 25 of The Suck.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

So the people we currently have data on is:

@ChebyshevII PE Electrical

@LyceeFruit Electrical

@JayKay PE Environmental

@squaretaper PE Mechanical

@NikR Civil

@RBHeadge PE Mechanical

@leggo PE Civil

@MadamPirate Electrical

@Will.I.Am Civil

@phillstill Controls

@matt267 PE Civil

@civilrobot Civil

@txjennah PE Civil

@jean15paul_PE Mechanical

@Aiden Civil

If we can, lets get the following:


Personality Results (already have this for everyone)

*Engineering degree field*

*PE Discipline*

*Current work field*

There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.

So for me:


INTP

Electrical

(Electrical if I pass)

Electrical


----------



## JayKay PE

Aw, I still have 25 work days for the rest of the year.  And I might work a couple of extra hours since everyone else is taking off (and I'll actually have time to catch up on stuff, hopefully).


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Aw, I still have 25 work days for the rest of the year.  And I might work a couple of extra hours since everyone else is taking off (and I'll actually have time to catch up on stuff, hopefully).


Same. Hopefully the 25 days will go by quickly once the holidays start rolling through.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> So the people we currently have data on is:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Electrical
> 
> @LyceeFruit Electrical
> 
> @JayKay PE Environmental
> 
> @squaretaper PE Mechanical
> 
> @NikR Civil
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Mechanical
> 
> @leggo PE Civil
> 
> @MadamPirate Electrical
> 
> @Will.I.Am Civil
> 
> @phillstill Controls
> 
> @matt267 PE Civil
> 
> @civilrobot Civil
> 
> @txjennah PE Civil
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Mechanical
> 
> @Aiden Civil
> 
> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.
> 
> So for me:
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> Electrical
> 
> (Electrical if I pass)
> 
> Electrical


I am:

ISTJ-A

Electrical-Computer Engineering

Electrical-Power *WHEN I PASS*

Electrical - Power (specifically, T&amp;D Consulting)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Pupperoni is doing a lot better today. I woke up at like 340am, anxious about what I'd find in her crate when I got up at 530...

Finally got out of bed at 525am.

AND IT WAS CLEAN! Such a good girl!


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.



ENTP

Civil

Civil (Structural)

Structural/Software


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Trying to force a pill into her is so hard. The vet tech struggled too so she's just stubborn. And we have to keep her diet bland so I can't give her cheese or anything. Even though I shoved it into a blueberry anyway


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend returns tonight.

I really hope I can get a run or something in tomorrow morning before work.

I'm getting a little stir crazy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also haven't finished unpacking myself.

So yeah, struggle bus for Lycee rn


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 16 people, 13 out of 16 different personality types. pretty even distribution.
> I vs E: 8 to 8
> N vs S: 8 to 8
> T vs F: 8 to 8
> J vs P:  11 to 5 (some engineering tenancies finally emerge?)
> 
> Interesting.
> Also, I might have been staring at this too long


I count I vs E: 11 to 5.

So we're introverted and judging.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*
Only the top 4 have a chance for the top post count winning category.


Chattaneer


126


squaretaper PE


105


MadamPirate


47


LyceeFruit


43


Will.I.Am


39


RBHeadge PE


38


P-E


19


phillstill


19


Chebyshevll PE


17


JayKay PE


12


matt267 PE


9


civilrobot


9


leggo PE


7


txjennah PE


5


tj_PE


3


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Wow!


2


NikR


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


jean15paul_PE


1


kevo_55


1


Kevo_303, P.E.


1


Master Slacker


1


Aiden


1


Rodeo_EIT


1


SB_VA


1


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I like that you've made charts for this @Chattaneer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I like that you've made charts for this @Chattaneer


Thanks. I think it gives a nice visual representation of who works for a living and who doesn't.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## phillstill

Chattaneer said:


> So the people we currently have data on is:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Electrical
> 
> @LyceeFruit Electrical
> 
> @JayKay PE Environmental
> 
> @squaretaper PE Mechanical
> 
> @NikR Civil
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Mechanical
> 
> @leggo PE Civil
> 
> @MadamPirate Electrical
> 
> @Will.I.Am Civil
> 
> @phillstill Controls
> 
> @matt267 PE Civil
> 
> @civilrobot Civil
> 
> @txjennah PE Civil
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Mechanical
> 
> @Aiden Civil
> 
> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.
> 
> So for me:
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> Electrical
> 
> (Electrical if I pass)
> 
> Electrical



*Mechanical*

*(Control Systems if I Pass)*

*Process Control/Control Systems*


----------



## Orchid PE

Simple programming question of the day, what is c?



Code:


int d = 5, c = 10, h = 16, f = 9;
double a = 48, e = 12, g = 3, b = 7;

int main()
{
    c += (b + (a / c)) / 6.0;
    
    return 0;
}


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*


Civil

None (Civil if I pass)

Civil


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Simple programming question of the day, what is c?
> 
> int d = 5, c = 10, h = 16, f = 9;
> double a = 48, e = 12, g = 3, b = 7;
> 
> int main()
> {
> c += (b + (a / c)) / 6.0;
> 
> return 0;
> }



a / c = 4.8

4.8 + b = 11.8

11.8 / 6.0 = 1.96666667

c = 10, + 1.96666667 = 11.966666667

BUT

c is an int, so the result is truncated.

Therefore, c=11

And i’m Pretty sure the result would be the same in this case even if the truncation took place earlier in the process.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

My brain hurts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, morning SPAMMERS!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*


ISFJ

Degree is B.S. Electrical and Electronics Engineering

Discipline is Electrical

Work Field is Control Systems, Software, and Electrical Engineering (in that order)


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> a / c = 4.8
> 
> 4.8 + b = 11.8
> 
> 11.8 / 6.0 = 1.96666667
> 
> c = 10, + 1.96666667 = 11.966666667
> 
> BUT
> 
> c is an int, so the result is truncated.
> 
> Therefore, c=11
> 
> And i’m Pretty sure the result would be the same in this case even if the truncation took place earlier in the process.


How would you feel if the equation was:



Code:


[COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)]c [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]+=[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)] [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]([/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)]b [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]+[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)] [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]([/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)]a [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]/[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)] c[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]))[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)] [/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)]/[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(0,0,0)] 5.9[/COLOR][COLOR=rgb(102,102,0)];[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*


@Chattaneer

ISFJ-T

Environmental Engineering

Civil - WRE

Environmental/Regulatory


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*


Consul ESFJ-a

Civil Engineering

Civil Construction (pending)

I am a senior executive managing people who oversee people that do the fun stuff (planning, real estate, architecture, engineering and construction).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Only 16 here


I am also down to 16.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*


Electrical

Electrical (Power, if I pass)

HV Substation/MV Collection


----------



## txjennah PE

Civil Engineering
Environmental Engineering
Remediation - mainly assessment, investigation, and remedial work on state Superfund sites


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Civil
> 
> None (Civil: Geotechnical if I pass)
> 
> Civil (Geotechnical)


If @Chattaneer wants more details.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, taking a moment away from IRL work SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 13k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

13k


----------



## Orchid PE

Nice.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 13k!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [thirteen] thousand!!


----------



## Orchid PE

@Will.I.Am


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> @Will.I.Am


Same.


----------



## txjennah PE

This is a good spam thread. I feel like the October 2018 thread wasn't as active.


----------



## Orchid PE

In case anyone is interested...


*Post*


*User*


*Date*


1000


RBHeadge PE


10/30/2019


2000


MadamPirate


10/31/2019


3000


squaretaper PE


11/1/2019


4000


MadamPirate


11/4/2019


5000


squaretaper PE


11/5/2019


6000


MadamPirate


11/6/2019


7000


MadamPirate


11/7/2019


8000


Chattaneer


11/8/2019


9000


RBHeadge PE


11/8/2019


10000


phillstill


11/12/2019


11000


LyceeFruit


11/14/2019


12000


Will.I.Am


11/14/2019


13000


Chattaneer


11/19/2019


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> So the people we currently have data on is:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Electrical
> 
> @LyceeFruit Electrical
> 
> @JayKay PE Environmental
> 
> @squaretaper PE Mechanical
> 
> @NikR Civil
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Mechanical
> 
> @leggo PE Civil
> 
> @MadamPirate Electrical
> 
> @Will.I.Am Civil
> 
> @phillstill Controls
> 
> @matt267 PE Civil
> 
> @civilrobot Civil
> 
> @txjennah PE Civil
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Mechanical
> 
> @Aiden Civil
> 
> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.
> 
> So for me:
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> Electrical
> 
> (Electrical if I pass)
> 
> Electrical


INTJ

Mechanical, Nuclear, Environmental 

Nuclear

Nuclear


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> This is a good spam thread. I feel like the October 2018 thread wasn't as active.


I don't think the spam thread has been *this* active for over five years


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> This is a good spam thread. I feel like the October 2018 thread wasn't as active.


That's why it took me so long to get results/a license number issued.

Facts.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Working for that 14k spam

14 karat spam


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> That's why it took me so long to get results/a license number issued.
> 
> Facts.


ditto


----------



## JayKay PE

Slow SPAM today.  Obviously going to have to kill someone in the mafia thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

Chattaneer said:


> In case anyone is interested...
> 
> 
> *Post*
> 
> 
> *User*
> 
> 
> *Date*
> 
> 
> 1000
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 10/30/2019
> 
> 
> 2000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 10/31/2019
> 
> 
> 3000
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 11/1/2019
> 
> 
> 4000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 11/4/2019
> 
> 
> 5000
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 11/5/2019
> 
> 
> 6000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 11/6/2019
> 
> 
> 7000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 11/7/2019
> 
> 
> 8000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 11/8/2019
> 
> 
> 9000
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 11/8/2019
> 
> 
> 10000
> 
> 
> phillstill
> 
> 
> 11/12/2019
> 
> 
> 11000
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 11/14/2019
> 
> 
> 12000
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 11/14/2019
> 
> 
> 13000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 11/19/2019






Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14373


I think you're addicted to data.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

matt267 PE said:


> I think you're addicted to data.


He's an engineer, he can't help himself


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> So the people we currently have data on is:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Electrical
> 
> @LyceeFruit Electrical
> 
> @JayKay PE Environmental
> 
> @squaretaper PE Mechanical
> 
> @NikR Civil
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Mechanical
> 
> @leggo PE Civil
> 
> @MadamPirate Electrical
> 
> @Will.I.Am Civil
> 
> @phillstill Controls
> 
> @matt267 PE Civil
> 
> @civilrobot Civil
> 
> @txjennah PE Civil
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Mechanical
> 
> @Aiden Civil
> 
> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.
> 
> So for me:
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> Electrical
> 
> (Electrical if I pass)
> 
> Electrical


Mech, Mech, Mech
INFP


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Mech, Mech, Mech
> INFP


Update since we're overwhelming @Chattaneer with more info than he can ever use...
INFP
School: Mechanical (BS &amp; MS)
PE exam: Mechanical: Machine Design &amp; Materials
Work: Mechanical: Design and analysis of mechanical structures, and FEA expert


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Training break spam


----------



## User1

i cant keep up with the spams ;(


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> So the people we currently have data on is:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Electrical
> 
> @LyceeFruit Electrical
> 
> @JayKay PE Environmental
> 
> @squaretaper PE Mechanical
> 
> @NikR Civil
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Mechanical
> 
> @leggo PE Civil
> 
> @MadamPirate Electrical
> 
> @Will.I.Am Civil
> 
> @phillstill Controls
> 
> @matt267 PE Civil
> 
> @civilrobot Civil
> 
> @txjennah PE Civil
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Mechanical
> 
> @Aiden Civil
> 
> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.
> 
> So for me:
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> Electrical
> 
> (Electrical if I pass)
> 
> Electrical


I am:


ESFJ

Civil

Civil (until I become a licensed SE!)

Structural


----------



## SB_VA

Chattaneer said:


> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*


@Chattaneer

*Personality Results:* ENFJ-T

*Engineering Degree Field: *Civil &amp; Infrastructural

*PE Discipline:* Civil WRE (pending results)

*Current Work Field:* Civil, Water Resources


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ENTJ

Mechanical

Mech licensed, plus Civil (WRE) if I pass

Mechanical

@Chattaneer


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Overwhelmed spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Trying to fix the meaningless paperwork that the client wants, which my predecessor messed up SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

We need to get to 13.5k today, 14k tomorrow, 14.5k on Thursday, and 15k on Friday. Then we'll get results on Monday.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> We need to get to 13.5k today, 14k tomorrow, 14.5k on Thursday, and 15k on Friday. Then we'll get results on Monday.


Make sure to contact your local state board and inform them of this timeline so that they are not caught off guard.


----------



## Orchid PE

To whom it may concern:

This message shall serve as official notice to the Florida Board of Professional Engineers (the Board) that on Friday November 22, 2019, the October 2019 15k SPAM Thread on engineerboards.com will be reaching the required 15,000 posts for release of exam scores, as set forth in the rules and regulations of this thread. Failure to comply with these requirements on part of the Board will results in a penalty of $1,000 per day of infraction, not to exceed $14,000.

Sincerely,

Engineering Candidates


----------



## JayKay PE

Tired spam.  Putting together packages is hard when people are like "eh, files should be here" and I'm like "These are from 2017.  Are there new versions?"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

hungry spam. humgrkyul kwenrntio


----------



## Wow_PE!

Sleepy spam


----------



## leggo PE

Lunchtime spam!


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> November 11, 2019


Do you have a time machine
View attachment 000000.mp4


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Do you have a time machine


I don't even know where that 11 came from. Unless I divided Friday's date by 2 subconsciously.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't even know where that 11 came from. Unless I divided Friday's date by 2 subconsciously.


Thanks to your updated coding question.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR said:


> Thanks to your updated coding question.


Ah.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> We need to get to 13.5k today, 14k tomorrow, 14.5k on Thursday, and 15k on Friday. Then we'll get results on Monday.


Seems legit


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Seems legit






Chattaneer said:


> We need to get to 13.5k today, 14k tomorrow, 14.5k on Thursday, and 15k on Friday. Then we'll get results on Monday.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spending hours on meaningless paperwork SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Obligatory triple post.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, TOP.

:bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> To whom it may concern:
> 
> This message shall serve as official notice to the Florida Board of Professional Engineers (the Board) that on Friday November 22, 2019, the October 2019 15k SPAM Thread on engineerboards.com will be reaching the required 15,000 posts for release of exam scores, as set forth in the rules and regulations of this thread. Failure to comply with these requirements on part of the Board will results in a penalty of $1,000 per day of infraction, not to exceed $14,000.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Engineering Candidates


Liquidated Damages would be a great band name.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Liquidated Damages would be a great band name.


The LDs!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Should be $15,000. One dollar per SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Liquidated Damages would be a great band name.


Now that you mention it, have we replaced a word in a popular band with SPAM?


----------



## txjennah PE

The "I hate being a project manager when people hold on to a deliverable forever and it's late to the client" spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Now that you mention it, have we replaced a word in a popular band with SPAM?


I...think so? Bands are harder... (I don't know that many!)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam Stripes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hootie and the Spam Fish


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam Roots


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Parliament Spamadelic


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Bob Marley and the Spammers


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jefferson SPAMplane.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jefferson SPAMship.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Booker T and the SPAM G's.


----------



## leggo PE

A Spam Inside


----------



## leggo PE

The Spammies


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Creedance Spamwater Revival


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Tenacious Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam 182


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Lil Spam


----------



## leggo PE

The Spamations


----------



## leggo PE

Spamwood Mac


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

So many band names are 1 word. Those don't seem to work


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Confused "TOP" Spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Wu Tang Spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Notorious S.P.A.M

Aka Spammy Smalls


----------



## leggo PE

Diet Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Three Days SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

The Spam Trap


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Five Finger SPAM Punch


----------



## leggo PE

Flo Spama


----------



## leggo PE

Portugal. The Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Butthole SPAMmers


----------



## leggo PE

Or...

Spam. The Man


----------



## leggo PE

Destiny's Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Zeppelin


----------



## leggo PE

Or...

Spam's Child


----------



## leggo PE

Imagine Spams


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Linkin SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Smashing Spamkins


----------



## leggo PE

Counting Spams


----------



## leggo PE

Or...

Spamming Crows


----------



## leggo PE

Dixie Spams


----------



## leggo PE

Or...

Spam Chicks


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Bizkit


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam Sabbath


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spam Floyd
no wait
Pink Spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Red Hot Chili Spam (that actually sounds delicious)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Pearl Spam
 
Also 
TOP
:bananalama:


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Beastie Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM Keys


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Floyd


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Red Hot SPAM Peppers


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Earth, Wind, and SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ok, now @Will.I.Am is just stealing my posts


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Blue Oyster SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Destiny's SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> ok, now @Will.I.Am is just stealing my posts


Ah, I missed your last two on the previous page.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

System of a SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMgarden


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Motley SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

System of a SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Black Eyed Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam sevenfold


----------



## Orchid PE

As I lay spamming


----------



## Orchid PE

Breaking spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam spam (Duran Duran)


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam burns red


----------



## Orchid PE

Lamb of spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Bullet for my spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam the day


----------



## Orchid PE

Alice in spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spamgarden


----------



## Orchid PE

Papa spam


----------



## Orchid PE

3 spams down


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam sour


----------



## Orchid PE

Shinespam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spamknot  :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

People stressing about the exam scores should listen to Duality.


----------



## Orchid PE

Metallispam


----------



## Orchid PE

Queens of the spam age


----------



## Orchid PE

Drowning spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Taking back spamday


----------



## Orchid PE

Norma spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Underspam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spamvana


----------



## Aiden

Chattaneer said:


> So the people we currently have data on is:
> 
> @ChebyshevII PE Electrical
> 
> @LyceeFruit Electrical
> 
> @JayKay PE Environmental
> 
> @squaretaper PE Mechanical
> 
> @NikR Civil
> 
> @RBHeadge PE Mechanical
> 
> @leggo PE Civil
> 
> @MadamPirate Electrical
> 
> @Will.I.Am Civil
> 
> @phillstill Controls
> 
> @matt267 PE Civil
> 
> @civilrobot Civil
> 
> @txjennah PE Civil
> 
> @jean15paul_PE Mechanical
> 
> @Aiden Civil
> 
> If we can, lets get the following:
> 
> 
> Personality Results (already have this for everyone)
> 
> *Engineering degree field*
> 
> *PE Discipline*
> 
> *Current work field*
> 
> There's some confusion about what data we currently have, so we're just trying to clarify things in the name of science.
> 
> So for me:
> 
> 
> INTP
> 
> Electrical
> 
> (Electrical if I pass)
> 
> Electrical


ENTJ

Civil Engineering

Civil: Transportation

Transportation Engineering


----------



## Orchid PE

Old crow medicine spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Mumford &amp; Spams


----------



## Aiden

I forgot..... SPAM!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

The spamineers


----------



## Aiden

Spam and Ham


----------



## Orchid PE

Band of spams


----------



## Orchid PE

Twenty one spams


----------



## Orchid PE

Of spam and men


----------



## Orchid PE

My chemical spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam! At the disco


----------



## Orchid PE

Fall out spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Good spam


----------



## Orchid PE

All American spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Yellowspam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam patrol


----------



## Orchid PE

Green spam


----------



## Orchid PE

As cities spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Matchbook spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Senses spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Once spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam Halen


----------



## Orchid PE

Guns N spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Stevie Ray spam


----------



## Orchid PE

The Jimi spam experience


----------



## Orchid PE

Deep spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam Clapton


----------



## Orchid PE

Lynyrd spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Wolfgang Amadeus Spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

Tuesday night spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

s

p

a

m


----------



## Dr. Barber

post #21 of this page


----------



## Dr. Barber

post #22 of this page


----------



## Dr. Barber

post #23 of this page


----------



## Dr. Barber

post #24 of this page


----------



## Dr. Barber

post #25 of this page


----------



## Dr. Barber

TOP POST! without editing


----------



## Roarbark

Thunderstorm spam. Fork lightning, which we rarely have in HI. All night last night. Cleared just in time for my morning bike commute to work.  
Then all day today was beautiful. Now it's back, just in time for my bike commute home.


----------



## Roarbark

Dr. Barber said:


> TOP POST! without editing


Gutsy move. I like it. (Side note: my office radio is currently playing That's the way uh huh uh-huh, I like it).


----------



## Roarbark

Dr. Barber said:


> TOP POST! without editing






Roarbark said:


> Gutsy move. I like it. (Side note: my office radio is currently playing That's the way uh huh uh-huh, I like it).


I take it back. Not gutsy. I didn't see your last page where you practiced counting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

Salmon spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Salmon spam!


SPAMmon!


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> SPAMmon!


On their yearly migration to spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Bedtime SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

Pancake spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Roarbark said:


> Thunderstorm spam. Fork lightning, which we rarely have in HI. All night last night. Cleared just in time for my morning bike commute to work.
> Then all day today was beautiful. Now it's back, just in time for my bike commute home.


What are you riding Roar?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OMG. I love my Sawzall.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## phillstill

squaretaper PE said:


> OMG. I love my Sawzall.


Ridgid brushless FTW


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper PE said:


> What are you riding Roar?


An office chair, currently. 

(But seriously, Specialized Sequoia gravel bike. Idea is to someday go bike touring round this world of ours. )
*Edit*: Bonus, gravel bike part helps with the billion major potholes all over our roads.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What are peoples' favorite salsas? Not sure if you get it where you live, but Casa Sanchez salsa is so bomb.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm sorry you got deaded, @squaretaper PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm sorry you got deaded, @squaretaper PE.


All good. Just leaves more time for SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

evening spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Goodnight spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 26 of The Suck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Woke up at 4 for no freaking reason SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Back to the grind spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Going to be doing a lot of documentation reading today spam


----------



## Orchid PE

And have a doctors appointment today spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What are peoples' favorite salsas? Not sure if you get it where you live, but Casa Sanchez salsa is so bomb.


Plucked - it's a Maine only brand. Locally owned &amp; made, woman owned , fresh, delicious.

I also like Margarita's Salsa but I can only get it at Market Basket now it seems (yes from the chain restaurant Margaritas)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend came home from his work trip last night - of course post-pilling-the-puppy.

But yeah, it's easier and less overwhelming with the 2 of us.

Pill time took 30s this morning and didn't leave me sweaty from wrangling the pupperoni


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

t-t-r-ripleeee post!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Also Boyfriend told me to make him a list of what I want done this weekend while I'm gone. So mah first Honey-Do list I thinks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

five in a row!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SIX


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SEVEN


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I FEEL LIKE THE COUNT FROM SESAME STREET


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NINE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TEN WHOLE POSTS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

CAN'T COUNT ANYMORE RAN OUT OF FINGERS. TOO COLD TO USE MAH TOES


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

also accidental caps lock but i went with it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

wheeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Apparently it’s coffee time for @LyceeFruit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I haven't had much coffee yet actually


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I had to buy coffee today as I ran out at work. And I'm almost out at home. I have some to grind so I'm gonna try to do that tonight


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I had to buy coffee today as I ran out at work. And I'm almost out at home. I have some to grind so I'm gonna try to do that tonight


What is your favorite coffee?


----------



## Master slacker

drtyujyuj


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What is your favorite coffee?


I'll drink basically any medium roast (sometimes light or sometimes medium-dark) as long as it isn't Starbucks (though when I travel I cave), or Folgers, or Maxwell House.

At home, I drink from local roasters: Coffee By Design, Carrabassett Coffee, Speckled Axe, Rwanda Bean (Mike, the owner, has a great mission with his coffee, give them a google if you have a minute. This is what I have at home to grind), there's another one I buy but can't remember their name rn (but can remember the packaging)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> I'll drink basically any medium roast (sometimes light or sometimes medium-dark) as long as it isn't Starbucks (though when I travel I cave), or Folgers, or Maxwell House.
> 
> At home, I drink from local roasters: Coffee By Design, Carrabassett Coffee, Speckled Axe, Rwanda Bean (Mike, the owner, has a great mission with his coffee, give them a google if you have a minute. This is what I have at home to grind), there's another one I buy but can't remember their name rn (but can remember the packaging)


Nice. Glad to see i’m Not the only one around here who doesn’t prefer s’bucks. 

I prefer the darkest of dark roasts, myself. We really like Peet’s.

Rwanda Bean sounds familiar...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nice. Glad to see i’m Not the only one around here who doesn’t prefer s’bucks.
> 
> I prefer the darkest of dark roasts, myself. We really like Peet’s.
> 
> Rwanda Bean sounds familiar...


I hate SBs coffee so much. I don't really care for Dunks either tbh (I know, bad New Englander) but I'll pick Dunks over SBs when I have the choice.

the Portland airport (PWM) has a SB. A BK. Linda's of Maine. Shipyard Brew Pub. And a bagel place. So I suffer and get SB. 

Rwanda Bean is good coffee. He donates half of his profits to coffee farmers in Kenya. Except this summer, with a special line of coffee, those profits were donated to the Tri For a Cure breast cancer fundraiser. AND he ran or biked your coffee to you if you were within ~10mi of the store.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Work computer is freezing up SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

P-E said:


> Wood


2000 rep. YW


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so im stuck in a conference room til noon or so with my PM to write a proposal &amp; do an estimate. bleck


----------



## Master slacker

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What is your favorite coffee?


wet


----------



## lax_addict

Hey bois! Getting closer and closer to releasing the results, woohoo!! I saw someone on Linkedin who was congratulated for getting his PE license. Do we think he got his results back and broke the rules about claiming it too early or it took him that long to get his actual stamp/paper?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Or he passed the test in a decoupled state, completed the experience requirement, then got licensed.


----------



## lax_addict

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or he passed the test in a decoupled state, completed the experience requirement, then got licensed.


Good call.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

lax_addict said:


> Hey bois! Getting closer and closer to releasing the results, woohoo!! I saw someone on Linkedin who was congratulated for getting his PE license. Do we think he got his results back and broke the rules about claiming it too early or it took him that long to get his actual stamp/paper?


Or took an exam that's already switched to CBT.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## lax_addict

Will.I.Am said:


> Or took an exam that's already switched to CBT.


also good call.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Or took an exam that's already switched to CBT.


or this. Occam's razor wins


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I need to bake another pie.  But I am lazy.  I think I'm going to throw the dough into my freezer and start researching silk pie this weekend.


----------



## Master slacker

sdfafd


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM?


SPAM!!


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Team meeting SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

still in this conference room spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

making a packing list spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Waiting on the doctor spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Eating my daughter's goldfish spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SPAM


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Eating my daughter's goldfish spam


I really hope you mean the crackers


----------



## NikR_PE

SPAM

:bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> making a packing list spam


Going anyplace nice?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Going anyplace nice?


DC area for a conference


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Finally did the thing spam.

Mediator
INFP-T
Tiger shark?


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> I really hope you mean the crackers


My thoughts, exactly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> I really hope you mean the crackers


sashimi?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> sashimi?


Goldfish sashimi...

uke: uke:

￼


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Our conference call ended 6min late only because the guys on the other side were late for another meeting, we could have easily kept going.


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> sashimi?


Imagine filleting a gold fish


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> Imagine filleting a gold fish


----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14389


My wife used to watch this channel.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR said:


> My wife used to watch this channel.


Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That is...so weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*adjusts glasses*


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What are peoples' favorite salsas? Not sure if you get it where you live, but Casa Sanchez salsa is so bomb.


Casa Sanchez is super good!

I usually stick with the regular red salsa autentica or the garlic chipotle one, both from Trader Joe's (since that's where I do most of my grocery shopping).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh yeah...I keep forgetting about Trader Joe's (it's like...2 blocks over from my usual Raley's). I will stop by today.

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, the more I look at the word Illinois, the more incorrectly spelled it looks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also, the more I look at the word Illinois, the more incorrectly spelled it looks.


because you are trying to pronounce it the French way.


----------



## leggo PE

Spam spam spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> because you are trying to pronounce it the French way.


...with a cigarette?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

2


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ...with a cigarette?


no. like a mime.

BTW we have two salsas. mild and hot 

will need to check Trader Joe's and see if i can find that variety


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> because you are trying to pronounce it the French way.


so this an ongoing thing in Maine. There's so many towns spelled like French places or other places that are not pronounced that same. Then there's also Bangor...


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so this an ongoing thing in Maine. There's so many towns spelled like French places or other places that are not pronounced that same. Then there's also Bangor...


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper PE On the subject of salsa...am I a horrible person to say whatever comes in the biggest container at Costco or Bjs?  As long as it doesn't have mango chunks in it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man.  Slow spam today.


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not into sweet salsas, that much. No go on mango and pineapple in salsas for me, too.


----------



## leggo PE

But I do looooove me some Cholula!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Man.  Slow spam today.


I think we're running out of steam... And @squaretaper PE and @Chattaneer appear to be more busy.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think we're running out of steam... And @squaretaper PE and @Chattaneer appear to be more busy.


I mean, it's less than 2k left.  If I wasn't killing people all the time, I'd prob be in here more often.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, it's less than 2k left.  If I wasn't killing people all the time, I'd prob be in here more often.


Here hoping the FBI doesn't read that out of context.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Here hoping the FBI doesn't read that out of context.


I'm more concerned about my office wondering why I'm looking up poisons and baking recipes.


----------



## txjennah PE

After stalking my dog with the pet cam for several days, I'm able to make the following conclusions:

-He sleeps all goddamn day (which is probably why he's ready to throw puppy parties at 5 am)
-In the morning, he prefers sleeping without a blanket
-At some point around lunch, the Great Blanket Migration happens and he stays hidden underneath a mound of blankets until I return home


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm more concerned about my office wondering why I'm looking up poisons and baking recipes.


Yeah, that's probably a more valid concern.  :laugh:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> DC area for a conference


Cool, how long will you be there?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> DC area for a conference


Cool, how long will you be there?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool, how long will you be there?


Thursday-Saturday, quick turn around. Better than my day trip to Cleveland. Especially since there's actually direct flights!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @squaretaper PE On the subject of salsa...am I a horrible person to say whatever comes in the biggest container at Costco or Bjs?  As long as it doesn't have mango chunks in it.


Nope, I'm right there with you. On exercise days, it's me and a tub of La Mexicana salsa!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think we're running out of steam... And @squaretaper PE and @Chattaneer appear to be more busy.


I'm slammed. Only checking in on SPAM between meetings.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm slammed. Only checking in on SPAM between meetings.


You have your priorities right, my friend!


----------



## Roarbark

squaretaper PE said:


> What are peoples' favorite salsas? Not sure if you get it where you live, but Casa Sanchez salsa is so bomb.


I go for Newman's Own Habanero. Solid, a little spicy. Charityish as well. 

I miss the salsa bar in the Mexican food place in my hometown mall though... that was some bomb salsa.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm more concerned about my office wondering why I'm looking up poisons and baking recipes.






Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, that's probably a more valid concern.  :laugh:


Thanksgiving potluck is coming up. That's one way to get ahead at the company.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, it's less than 2k left.  If I wasn't killing people all the time, I'd prob be in here more often.






Will.I.Am said:


> Here hoping the FBI doesn't read that out of context.


They will.



JayKay PE said:


> I'm more concerned about my office wondering why I'm looking up poisons and baking recipes.


I'll just give DHS a premeptive heads up...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

13300

topps


----------



## RBHeadge PE

699 to 14k


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1698 to 15k


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Does that mean we're ready to SPAM to 13.5k?


----------



## leggo PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Does that mean we're ready to SPAM to 13.5k?


You're gonna try that one again, huh? Why is the spam so slow this week??


----------



## Master slacker

nvbcfghdftr


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Replaced the dead bolt and door handle on my front door yesterday SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Prepping for a somewhat far-away site visit tomorrow. Probably spending about 3.5 or maybe 4 hours in the car... With the architect of the project (whom I've never met before). Spam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> Prepping for a somewhat far-away site visit tomorrow. Probably spending about 3.5 or maybe 4 hours in the car... With the architect of the project (whom I've never met before). Spam.


That sounds rough.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Early timesheets SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Prepping for a somewhat far-away site visit tomorrow. Probably spending about 3.5 or maybe 4 hours in the car... With the architect of the project (whom I've never met before). Spam.


As someone who is surrounded by mostly architects. Architects are weird.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As someone who is surrounded by mostly architects. Architects are weird.


I second that motion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waiting for the bus SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the bus SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Nevermind, site visit got canceled for tomorrow and rescheduled to Friday, Dec. 6th!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Nevermind, site visit got canceled for tomorrow and rescheduled to Friday, Dec. 6th!


So...more SPAM?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Evening SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So...more SPAM?


You betcha!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> squaretaper PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...more SPAM?
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha!
Click to expand...

I like the sound of that!


----------



## Dr. Barber

Two weeks before results start coming out spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Mo' SPAM, fewer problems.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

A penny saved is a SPAM earned.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

A bird in hand is worth two in the SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Every cloud has a silver SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Two weeks before results start coming out spam


Youre gonna be sad in 2 weeks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> You're gonna try that one again, huh? Why is the spam so slow this week??


I spent my morning in a conference room working on a proposal and estimate with my PM. And tomorrow morning will be the same til I leave for the airport


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Tripke post spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The SPAM is always greener on the other side.


----------



## Dr. Barber

LyceeFruit said:


> Youre gonna be sad in 2 weeks


We’ll see. I’m calling December 4th as the first day of results coming out.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Youre gonna be sad in 2 weeks


A lot of people are going to be sad in 2 weeks.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dr. Barber said:


> We’ll see. I’m calling December 4th as the first day of results coming out.


Yep, we'll see, alright...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

Dr. Barber said:


> Two weeks before results start coming out spam


I am hopeful as you are. SPAM


----------



## Aiden

CAN WE ALL GET A SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

PROJECT ENGINEER SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Aiden

HELLOOO SPAM?


----------



## Aiden

ANYONE THERE??????????????????????????????????????? SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

IMA KEEP ON SPAMMING


----------



## Aiden

15K SPAMM! HURRRYYY!!!!!


----------



## Aiden

GOING TO THE GYM... SPAMMM!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So wait....what happens when we reach 15k before results are released?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Youre gonna be sad in 2 weeks


lusone:

Or at least disapoointed


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam pass 15k!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dr. Barber said:


> We’ll see. I’m calling December 4th as the first day of results coming out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> Spam pass 15k!  arty-smiley-048:


it will before Thanksgiving


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> So wait....what happens when we reach 15k before results are released?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> So wait....what happens when we reach 15k before results are released?







Ooh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Basically, pandemonium breaks out at NCEES headquarters.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> So wait....what happens when we reach 15k before results are released?


Then everybody gets a PASS!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Then everybody gets a PASS!


NCEES after everyone passes:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ham radio net SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Another late night SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Echoing Cheb SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Doing some soldering SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chebytaper and Squareshev! The dynamic duo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Class of April 2018! Wooo! 

Also, lead-free solder....kinda sucks SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Class of April 2018! Wooo!
> 
> Also, lead-free solder....kinda sucks SPAM.


I’m October 2018... 

Solder sucks SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, I like my digital Hakko over my Weller SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m October 2018...
> 
> Solder sucks SPAM


Oops! Coulda sworn you were SPAMMING in April.

Desoldering braid is the shiznit.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Oops! Coulda sworn you were SPAMMING in April.
> 
> Desoldering braid is the shiznit.


I was spamming in April 2019...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What's 365 days between friends?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ouch. The pokey end is hot SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Ouch. The pokey end is hot SPAM.


Firmly grasp it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hard pass SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Hard pass SPAM.


Soldering irons and I don’t get along very well. I almost always burn myself some way, some how.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spaham.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hard pass SPAM.


Reminds me of a recent conversation with my wife:

"Have you seen the new Kylie Jenner--"

"Hard Pass!"

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Firmly grasp it.






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Soldering irons and I don’t get along very well. I almost always burn myself some way, some how.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MORNING


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I sadly had to use SB grounds


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

but I have a lovely bfast sammy

edit: topsies


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

schedule making is not fun


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i have to work on some proposals, schedules, and budgets in my off time at the conference this weekend too.

this is not what i wanna be doing with mah life


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 27 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i have to work on some proposals, schedules, and budgets in my off time at the conference this weekend too.
> 
> this is not what i wanna be doing with mah life




Basically the only reasons I needed to not go into construction.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TRIPLE POST!!!!!!


----------



## Master slacker

stfhrdyjtj


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Basically the only reasons I needed to not go into construction.


It's been a recent thing in my life. It's only this client tho which is ok. I told my boss that I don't want to go to the project engineer route (which is basically baby PM), that I want the technical lead role. But my PM on this client doesn't have anyone else with enough technical background and experience to help him on the more complicated projects


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It's been a recent thing in my life. It's only this client tho which is ok. I told my boss that I don't want to go to the project engineer route (which is basically baby PM), that I want the technical lead role. But my PM on this client doesn't have anyone else with enough technical background and experience to help him on the more complicated projects


The struggle is real.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The struggle is real.


I don't like this stuff tho


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Need feedback from my boss before I can continue meaningfully working SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Not sure if I'll actually get that feedback today SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't like this stuff tho


I'm pretty much there with you.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've got a few minutes for spam if we want to see if we can get to 13.5k!


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforresults


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforsanity


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforpassingthetime


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforpretendinglikeimworking


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforcoworkersthinkingidoalotofdiscourse


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforthesakeofspam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

#spamforrunningoutofideas


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!

TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Just SPAM!!


Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Just SPAM!!


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Orchid PE

Oh we doin' this?!?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Nevermind, site visit got canceled for tomorrow and rescheduled to Friday, Dec. 6th!


I don't know if that's better or worse.  Why is this visit happening on a Friday, can i ask?  That just seems painful.


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Full SPAM, ahead!

Ah yeah, TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Idk how those blank posts make it in there.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Boom. 13.5k.


----------



## JayKay PE

Huh?


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*


Chattaneer


138


squaretaper PE


106


MadamPirate


47


LyceeFruit


46


Will.I.Am


44


RBHeadge PE


39


P-E


19


phillstill


19


Chebyshevll PE


17


JayKay PE


12


matt267 PE


9


civilrobot


9


leggo PE


7


txjennah PE


5


tj_PE


3


NikR


3


vhab49_PE


2


blybrook PE


2


Wow!


2


jean15paul_PE


2


Kevo_303, P.E.


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


kevo_55


1


Master Slacker


1


Aiden


1


Rodeo_EIT


1


SB_VA


1


Dr. Barber


1

View attachment 14408


*Project Milestones*


Post


User


Date


1000


RBHeadge PE


10/30/2019


2000


MadamPirate


10/31/2019


3000


squaretaper PE


11/1/2019


4000


MadamPirate


11/4/2019


5000


squaretaper PE


11/5/2019


6000


MadamPirate


11/6/2019


7000


MadamPirate


11/7/2019


7500


Will.I.Am


11/7/2019


8000


Chattaneer


11/8/2019


9000


RBHeadge PE


11/8/2019


10000


phillstill


11/12/2019


11000


LyceeFruit


11/14/2019


12000


Will.I.Am


11/14/2019


13000


Chattaneer


11/19/2019


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Huh?


Wut.?


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Wut.?


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.?
Click to expand...

Eh?


----------



## Orchid PE

the lid.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oh hai


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> oh hai


----------



## Orchid PE

the lid.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
Click to expand...

Heh?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

meeehhhhhhhh


----------



## Orchid PE

the lid.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh?
Click to expand...

who'zat?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> oh hai






Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14414


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who'zat?
Click to expand...

Saywut?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the bus SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Programming question of the day. Try to do it all in your head. What value does the function return?



Code:


int main()
{
    int a, b = 5, c = 5, d = 1;
    
    a = (b++ &gt; c) ? ((b - d++) &lt; c) ? d + c : d + 1 : ((b + ++d) &lt; (c + d)) ? c : (d++);
    
    return a;
}


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Ethics training SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who'zat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saywut?
Click to expand...

naah


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

all of my morning meetings just got cancelled spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So Boyfriend's dad &amp; da'd new wife will be coming over on Sunday since New Wife has surgery on Monday.

The garage is still a packrat nightmare. But the basement &amp; spare bedroom are a lot more manageable right now.

I am 100% hiding many of my problems in the attic.

Which means in a few months, I'll be hanging out in the attic re-sorting and figuring out what to donate. 

The garage will look better by next weekend since some of the stuff is going to my Grams house and Best Friend's girlfriend is taking some of it too (she just bought a house)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But yeah, really wanted to be unpacked and settled prior to dog.

But instead, I have a puppy super-manning it off the stairs since she hasn't figured them out yet while I try to sort &amp; unpack


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I get to attend a lunch meeting at one of my favorite spots today and then teach some kids about flying airplanes


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> But yeah, really wanted to be unpacked and settled prior to dog.
> 
> But instead, I have a puppy super-manning it off the stairs since she hasn't figured them out yet while I try to sort &amp; unpack


well you have an exciting weekend ahead of you


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Finished ethics training SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am having a hard time making it through my third book because i'm too mentally lazy and distracted to give it the attention it needs. It's a wonderful book and I don't think I'm giving it the time it deserves.


----------



## NJmike PE

results out yet?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> well you have an exciting weekend ahead of you


I'm at a conference this weekend. Boyfriend gets to rake and do a dump run while I'm gone since he knows how much the clutter is getting to me (I don't handle disorganization well). But it's mostly my stuff that's in the garage so he can't do anything with it.

And also now we have duplicates of things: brooms, cleaning supplies, laundry baskets, etc.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I am having a hard time making it through my third book because i'm too mentally lazy and distracted to give it the attention it needs. It's a wonderful book and I don't think I'm giving it the time it deserves.


whats the book?

I get to read on the plane today and I'm excited


----------



## Orchid PE

Patching servers spam


----------



## Orchid PE

P4: 18
hcg: 32,701
6w3d

Now I seriously have something to worry about instead of exam results!


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I am having a hard time making it through my third book because i'm too mentally lazy and distracted to give it the attention it needs. It's a wonderful book and I don't think I'm giving it the time it deserves.


I like my library app because I can sign out a book for 21 days...Which means I can read a ton in the first couple of days I have it, ignore it for a week or two, and then cram-read the last couple of days before it is due.   Def get where you are coming from with the 'too distracted to give this book attention'.

@LyceeFruit having duplicates of cleaning supplies is never a bad thing, just saying.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> P4: 18
> hcg: 32,701
> 6w3d
> 
> Now I seriously have something to worry about instead of exam results!


Wait...baby?  I am confused.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait...baby?  I am confused.


----------



## txjennah PE

Continuing to eat Halloween candy because I don't love myself spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14416


::very quiet whisper:: congratulations!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I like my library app because I can sign out a book for 21 days...Which means I can read a ton in the first couple of days I have it, ignore it for a week or two, and then cram-read the last couple of days before it is due.   Def get where you are coming from with the 'too distracted to give this book attention'.
> 
> @LyceeFruit having duplicates of cleaning supplies is never a bad thing, just saying.


Yes and no... we have a 600sq ft house. So it's finding space for it...


----------



## Orchid PE

If the next appointment shows a heartbeat, and results come out on the same day, it may be too much for my body to handle.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yes and no... we have a 600sq ft house. So it's finding space for it...


I initially read that as 6000 sqft and was about to start flipping over tables and screaming.


----------



## txjennah PE

People are super talkative today and I wish they would all shut up spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> If the next appointment shows a heartbeat, and results come out on the same day, it may be too much for my body to handle.


That's super exciting  First one?


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's super exciting  First one?


No. 2

We figured No. 1 needed someone to play with.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> No. 2
> 
> We figured No. 1 needed someone to play with.


A bit cheaper to get a sega genesis or whatever the youths are playing today.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> A bit cheaper to get a sega genesis or whatever the youths are playing today.


I wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Yes and no... we have a 600sq ft house. So it's finding space for it...


Ahhhhhhh, okay.  I'm used to living in small quarters.  Main thing that helped with me was thinking more vertically instead of sizing.  My new apartment mighttttt be bigger than your house.  Which is confusing.  I now feel like I need to measure my apartment when I get home (I'm horrible at guessing square-footage).  I purged a ton before I moved into my new apartment and now I'm like...I don't have enough stuff.

*Edit* - Top post?  Somehow?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I wasn't thinking clearly.


Glove before you love, my father always said.  I was confused because we were going to a musical, but I think it holds weight in numerous aspects of my life.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POST


----------



## Orchid PE

Baby shark over here making baby sharks.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> No. 2
> 
> We figured No. 1 needed someone to play with.


I love it.  As the oldest, growing up with a younger brother was an awesome experience. I am sure No. 1 will be grateful for the little buddy.


----------



## txjennah PE

Dog stalking update - doggy is asleep. Not underneath the blankets yet.

It's supposed to storm today, so hopefully little guy won't be scared


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> I love it.  As the oldest, growing up with a younger brother was an awesome experience. I am sure No. 1 will be grateful for the little buddy.


My older brother would like to disagree with you.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> No. 2
> 
> We figured No. 1 needed someone to play with.


Congrats.


----------



## NikR_PE

Got double posted. so the edit

SPAM


----------



## txjennah PE

NikR said:


> My older brother would like to disagree with you.


My brother and I definitely had our moments when we were kids.  I used to think it was all him, but now as an adult, I think...dang, I was really bossy with him.  OOPS. LOVE YOU BROTHER.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> My brother and I definitely had our moments when we were kids.  I used to think it was all him, but now as an adult, I think...dang, I was really bossy with him.  OOPS. LOVE YOU BROTHER.


I was just exaggerating. But it was similar for us. We are only 1.5 yrs apart. So growing up, his attitude was big brothery. And I was like, we are technically the same age so stop bossing me. But now that we are older the small age gap means we are good buddies.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Baby shark over here making baby sharks.


Congratulations. Fingers crossed for a good visit next time!


----------



## Orchid PE

Idk what else to spam about.


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhhhh, okay.  I'm used to living in small quarters.  Main thing that helped with me was thinking more vertically instead of sizing.  My new apartment mighttttt be bigger than your house.  Which is confusing.  I now feel like I need to measure my apartment when I get home (I'm horrible at guessing square-footage).  I purged a ton before I moved into my new apartment and now I'm like...I don't have enough stuff.
> 
> *Edit* - Top post?  Somehow?


I moved out of a 900 sq ft apartment to share a 600sq ft house with boyfriend and now dog lol


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## blybrook PE

Hookers and blow?


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## blybrook PE

copy, paste, post!

If you're gonna spam; spam like a master!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Boats and hoes.


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

There, 12,800 posts over the past several years.  May make a run for 13k later...


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

1


----------



## Orchid PE

2


----------



## Orchid PE

3


----------



## Orchid PE

4


----------



## Orchid PE

5


----------



## Orchid PE

6


----------



## Orchid PE

7


----------



## Orchid PE

8


----------



## Orchid PE

9


----------



## Orchid PE

10


----------



## Orchid PE

11


----------



## Orchid PE

12


----------



## Orchid PE

13


----------



## Orchid PE

14


----------



## Orchid PE

15


----------



## Orchid PE

16


----------



## Orchid PE

17


----------



## Orchid PE

18


----------



## Orchid PE

19


----------



## Orchid PE

20


----------



## Orchid PE

21


----------



## Orchid PE

22


----------



## Orchid PE

23


----------



## Orchid PE

24


----------



## Orchid PE

25


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't know if that's better or worse.  Why is this visit happening on a Friday, can i ask?  That just seems painful.


Well, if it's a Friday, I'm definitely not coming back to the office afterwards!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 14k!


----------



## Orchid PE

14,000!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

15k by end of day?


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> 15k by end of day?


Are you mentally prepared to get your results by end of day?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR said:


> Are you mentally prepared to get your results by end of day?


Generally, I'm not mentally prepared to even be alive! :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Generally, I'm not mentally prepared to even be alive! :rotflmao:


I know the feeling.  :laugh:


----------



## Orchid PE

If we can do at least 5 posts per minute, we should be able to knock it out before 4PM EST.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Looks like @Chattaneer went on a SPAMpage.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [fourteen] thousand!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think @Chattaneer ate his Wheaties today.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> 15k by end of day?


I'm thinking by CoB Pacific Time, tomorrow.


----------



## Orchid PE

In case anyone is using a keyboard, if you hold ctrl+ x2 enter (that is, hold ctrl and double tap Enter) you can get two posts back to back without having to wait for the timeout.


----------



## Orchid PE

HOWEVER, your post count only goes up by 1, not 2.


----------



## Orchid PE

Now that I've clinched the top post position, I'm not afraid to share my methods.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've tried more that x2 Enter, but it only registers 2, SOMETIMES 3, but there are some weird side effects to doing &gt; 2, like having to refresh the page and not being able to type in the reply box. So just keep it at 2.


----------



## Orchid PE

Give


----------



## Orchid PE

Give


----------



## Orchid PE

It


----------



## Orchid PE

It


----------



## Orchid PE

A


----------



## Orchid PE

A


----------



## Orchid PE

Try


----------



## Orchid PE

Try


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Gah, swamped at work and it's potluck day spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neat!

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Neat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Gah, swamped at work and it's potluck day spam


Send some food here. I are hungry.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Send some food here. I are hungry.


Come to CO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Come to CO


Ok!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

30 pages... tl;dr please?


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 30 pages... tl;dr please?


Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Chattaneer said:


> Spam


I'm partial to veinna sausages myself.


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> hookers &amp; blow


This sounds like my kind of party!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blowhookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

9


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

8


----------



## blybrook PE

7


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

6 hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

5 hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

4 hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

3 hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

2 hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

1 hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

13,000 posts!  :bananalama:

:th_rockon:   :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :th_rockon:

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok!


It's snowing.


----------



## Orchid PE

I have a bunch of dots now.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> This sounds like my kind of party!


It's a blast and a half!

Only way to enjoy working in a fuel farm...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's a lot of hookers and blow. @blybrook PE must be swimming in coin.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

If we get another good SPAMpede going, I'll have to throw out some "beans and rice" posts to reflect my current financial status.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maybe "beans and rice and SPAM"


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am Are you guys available for a spam-a-thon?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> @squaretaper PE @Will.I.Am Are you guys available for a spam-a-thon?


Yeah, my boss is MIA. You want to go for 14.5k?


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, my boss is MIA. You want to go for 14.5k?


Don't forget to double tap.


----------



## blybrook PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That's a lot of hookers and blow. @blybrook PE must be swimming in coin.


Nah, just how a veteran spammer uses his spamming skills!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hiya folks!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What’s the count?


----------



## blybrook PE

There's less than 100 posts to get to 14.5k.  That should only take a few minutes.  

Get it going!


----------



## blybrook PE

this post makes either 14393 or 143934


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Awesome!!!!! Let’s go!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Don't forget to double tap.


Can't. Work computer blocks EB. Relegated to phone during the workday.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think there's 106.


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

143934 I like that number better

ooohhh, top...,I’m never on top....I loves the top


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Now there's 100.


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blowbacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

14.5k?!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Where my make hookers...I need entertainment


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

E


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

p


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Male


----------



## Orchid PE

s


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

t


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

e


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

i


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Y’all got this!


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Orchid PE

n


----------



## blybrook PE

bacon, hookers &amp; blow


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Beans and rice and SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

d


----------



## Orchid PE

i


----------



## Orchid PE

d


----------



## Orchid PE

n


----------



## Orchid PE

'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Mmmmmmm m, bacon, mmmmmmm


----------



## Orchid PE

t


----------



## Orchid PE

k


----------



## blybrook PE

past the 14.5k posts!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Nailed it!


----------



## Orchid PE

i


----------



## Orchid PE

l


----------



## Orchid PE

l


----------



## Orchid PE

h


----------



## Orchid PE

i


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Getting closer to making weed legal...where it’s not already.....


----------



## Orchid PE

m


----------



## Orchid PE

s


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## Orchid PE

e


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lunch spam


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## Orchid PE

l


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## Orchid PE

f


----------



## blybrook PE

ya'll can run for 15k in under 10 minutes if there's major spamming going on!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

There I am on top again !


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Did someone say beans and rice


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to goless than 18 pages to go


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> There I am on top again !


That's what she said.


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Like running a marathon


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## blybrook PE

nah, I'm running for 13.1k posts


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 18 pages to go


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 16 pages to go


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 16 pages to go


----------



## blybrook PE

less than 16 pages to go

EDIT - There, 13.1k posts...  Leaving it there for a while.  Back to drawing review


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Jogging in the interwebs


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

We gonna try. Or we gonna die trying


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's what she said.


Yes, it is.....I did


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Of course


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Y'all gonna do this thing?


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Yes, it is.....I did


If I was a woman, I would probably say that's what she said after literally everything I said.


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Uh huh


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Going for ....not gold


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!

TAWP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Why does it feel like I’m on a merry go round....right before flying off?


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Why does it feel like I’m on a merry go round....right before flying off?


That's probably just the DMT.


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need friends....fo realz


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m in here spamming...no life


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I need friends....fo realz


Well you have a least one here, buddy


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Oh wait.,..I’m at work....no life at wirk


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I miss my last work husband


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I have no replacement for him...it makes me sad


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I miss my last work husband


I think my only options here _are_ work husbands. I ain't into that sort of thing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Let's get ready to SPAMble!

Oh, TOP, again.  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I sit in a room and run a program.....and they just took that from me

maybe I’ll go hunt down some work friends and a wirk husband


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think my only options here _are_ work husbands. I ain't into that sort of thing.


Lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Let's get ready to SPAMble!


Let's get ready to SPAMble!


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I sit in a room and run a program.....and they just took that from me
> 
> maybe I’ll go hunt down some work friends and a wirk husband


I'm sure he'll be the luckiest guy at work.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well you have a least one here, buddy


Good deal!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?15k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I miss my work friend who made homemade pies


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Orchid PE

15k?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

There I am, on top....no one tell my spouse...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!

Oh wow, TOP, again!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yes, yes....we see the light!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

10 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

9 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

9 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

9 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

9 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

9 More pages!


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

They can take our spam, but they can’t take our souls.....made of spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this happening?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this happening?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this happening?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this happening?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this happening?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Who had the cigarettes for when we finish


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!

Oh wow, another TOP.  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Has


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Who had the cigarettes for when we finish


That's a serious "That's what she said" right there.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## Orchid PE

Is this real life?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Or is this just fantasy


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

I can't believe we're going to get results today!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Caught in a landslide.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I don’t know about you all, but my body is plugged in somewhere. This isn’t real life.


----------



## Orchid PE

Caught in a landslide.


----------



## Orchid PE

Caught in a landslide.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

They can take our lives, but they can never take our SPAM!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

So close


----------



## Orchid PE

So close


----------



## Orchid PE

So close


----------



## Orchid PE

So close


----------



## Orchid PE

So close


----------



## Orchid PE

So close


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## leggo PE

The real question is, what will happen to the spammers when the thread reaches 15k and is closed??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Bring it on home now


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm all alone.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm all alone.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> The real question is, what will happen to the spammers when the thread reaches 15k and is closed??


Mafia?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> The real question is, what will happen to the spammers when the thread reaches 15k and is closed??


Go back to work....wait for next spam cycle


----------



## Orchid PE

Idk my BFF Jill?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

And results still won't be released because the folks at NCEES will be so caught off guard and occupied with the incessant pandemonium ?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> And results still won't be released because the folks at NCEES will be so caught off guard and occupied with the incessant pandemonium ?


But I sent them a letter letting them know to have everything ready by Friday!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ain’t nobody got time Fa dat


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Go back to work....wait for next spam cycle


Once a spammer, always a spammer.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Orchid PE

I can almost taste it


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I gots to work ....bummer


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my SPAM! I don't know you!

TAHP!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Palms are sweaty


----------



## Orchid PE

Palms are sweaty


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> Once a spammer, always a spammer.


I thought I was saved.....once....but here I am


----------



## Orchid PE

Palms are sweaty


----------



## Orchid PE

Palms are sweaty


----------



## Orchid PE

Knees weak


----------



## Orchid PE

Knees weak


----------



## Orchid PE

Knees weak


----------



## Orchid PE

Knees weak


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I thought I was saved.....once....but here I am


It's where we all belong.


----------



## Orchid PE

Arms are heavy


----------



## Orchid PE

Arms are heavy


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

You got spam in your spaghetti


----------



## Orchid PE

Arms are heavy


----------



## Orchid PE

Arms are heavy


----------



## Orchid PE

Arms are heavy


----------



## Orchid PE

Arms are heavy


----------



## Orchid PE

Vomit on my sweater


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Vomit on my sweater


----------



## Orchid PE

Vomit on my sweater


----------



## Orchid PE

Vomit on my sweater


----------



## Orchid PE

Vomit on my sweater


----------



## Orchid PE

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## Orchid PE

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want to take a train ride...

Midnight train, going anywhere


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## Orchid PE

Mom's spaghetti


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I want to take a train ride...
> 
> Midnight train, going anywhere


Don't stop.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

BELIEVIN'


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> It's where we all belong.


Aww, does that mean I’m family!?!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need a family.....who’s adoptable?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Don't stop.


That what she said


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> That what she said


Nice.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAMdemonium!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ok, I’ve got to go hunt down some equipment.


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed

EDIT - TOP :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

King size please


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

And that's that!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Two adults and a full size GSD don’t fit in a queen


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM TO 15K!!!

BOOM! TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## blybrook PE

It's time to put this thread to bed


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

He takes up the whole damned bed!


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## Orchid PE

We done.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need my participation trophy


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## blybrook PE

Yep, thread is done.

Now for the mod to come lock it down!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

C, U, l8er...don’t do anything I would do. Ya hear.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NCEES headquarters:


----------



## blybrook PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> C, U, l8er...don’t do anything I would do. Ya hear.


And if you do, name it after SNAPE/SMOTT PE


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam 'em if you have 'em.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 25,000!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 15,000!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh dang, WASTED.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh yeah...

IT'S OVER [FIFTEEN] THOUSAND!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam while you can.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good Lord.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Welp, ball is in NCEES's court.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wow....y’all some busy bees


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Aww, does that mean I’m family!?!!


Um, yes, duh.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

View attachment 14452


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## leggo PE

Now, I love spam as much as the next person...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

View attachment 14460


----------



## leggo PE

But, what happens now?

@NJmike PE


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## leggo PE

I mean, @Baconator hasn't even been around but the one time.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> P4: 18
> hcg: 32,701
> 6w3d
> 
> Now I seriously have something to worry about instead of exam results!


Congrats, @Chattaneer!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh, TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Orchid PE

*15,000 Update*

*Top Post Count*


Chattaneer


167


squaretaper PE


107


Will.I.Am


52


MadamPirate


47


LyceeFruit


46


RBHeadge PE


39


P-E


19


phillstill


19


blybrook PE


18


Chebyshevll PE


17


JayKay PE


13


civilrobot


10


matt267 PE


9


leggo PE


7


txjennah PE


5


SNAPE/SMOTT PE


4


tj_PE


3


NikR


3


vhab49_PE


2


Wow!


2


jean15paul_PE


2


Kevo_303, P.E.


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


kevo_55


1


Master Slacker


1


Aiden


1


Rodeo_EIT


1


SB_VA


1


Dr. Barber


1




*Project Milestones*


Post


User


Date


1000


RBHeadge PE


10/30/2019


2000


MadamPirate


10/31/2019


3000


squaretaper PE


11/1/2019


4000


MadamPirate


11/4/2019


5000


squaretaper PE


11/5/2019


6000


MadamPirate


11/6/2019


7000


MadamPirate


11/7/2019


7500


Will.I.Am


11/7/2019


8000


Chattaneer


11/8/2019


9000


RBHeadge PE


11/8/2019


10000


phillstill


11/12/2019


11000


LyceeFruit


11/14/2019


12000


Will.I.Am


11/14/2019


13000


Chattaneer


11/19/2019


14000


Chattaneer


11/21/2019


15000


Will.I.Am


11/21/2019


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Spam thread has been up for 9 hours and we're still on page 1? results won't be out until march at this rate.


How about now?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> Um, yes, duh.


Woo hoo!!!! Where we eating for Thanksgiving?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m bringing the duck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

So, as far as I can tell, the record for SPAM post count is held by the October 2016 SPAM thread, at 18,286. I say that's our new goal... if we don't get shut down.


----------



## Orchid PE

My heart rate as we neared the finish line:


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> This should be the post counts in previous spam threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2019
> 
> 
> 8297
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2018
> 
> 
> 5783
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2018
> 
> 
> 15002
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 8801
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 15108
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> 18286
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> 15008
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 12465
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 10048






Chattaneer said:


> If we try hard enough, we could beat Oct 2016.


@Will.I.Am


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Woo hoo!!!! Where we eating for Thanksgiving?


You want to come out to SF?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> My heart rate as we neared the finish line:
> 
> View attachment 14477


I thought that was just because you saw me.....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> You want to come out to SF?


It’s not on fire yet, is it?


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I thought that was just because you saw me.....


And that average is with my heart skipping a beat!


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> It’s not on fire yet, is it?


No, and in fact, it might even rain next week.


----------



## Orchid PE

@Will.I.Am I'm a little spammed out today, but if we don't get shut down lets just keep going.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> @Will.I.Am I'm a little spammed out today, but if we don't get shut down lets just keep going.


I'm pretty much SPAMmed out, too...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

another 40+ pages. Yall are machines!


----------



## blybrook PE

Chattaneer said:


> This should be the post counts in previous spam threads:
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2019
> 
> 
> 8779
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2019
> 
> 
> 8297
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2018
> 
> 
> 5783
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2018
> 
> 
> 15002
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 8801
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2017
> 
> 
> 15108
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> 18286
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2016
> 
> 
> 15008
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 12465
> 
> 
> April
> 
> 
> 2015
> 
> 
> 10048


The October 2016 thread was supposed to be a 20k, IIRC.  It was shut down early cause the results were released!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

1


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

2


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

3


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Top with no edit

:bananalama:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

blybrook PE said:


> The October 2016 thread was supposed to be a 20k, IIRC.  It was shut down early cause the results were released!!!


We can undoubtedly hit 20k this cycle, if we've got until results are released.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1M?


----------



## Orchid PE

blybrook PE said:


> The October 2016 thread was supposed to be a 20k, IIRC.  It was shut down early cause the results were released!!!


Looks like just 18,000.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ah, my great failure of Oct 2016. Bombed the exam, but I also didn't know about SPAM at the time, nor the power it possesses.


----------



## blybrook PE

Chattaneer said:


> Looks like just 18,000.


Ok. There was a spam thread or two that were shut down early due to the results coming out in recent years. I remember a 20k was attempted at some point since I joined.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I still have the pencil. It was the original style with green logo.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I still have the pencil. It was the original style with green logo.


My proctors would let anyone keep a pencil. They only handed out one each. And if you asked for a second, they made sure to get 2 back from you.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I still have the pencil. It was the original style with green logo.


I remember those. Mine was blue when I took the FE.


----------



## Orchid PE

blybrook PE said:


> Ok. There was a spam thread or two that were shut down early due to the results coming out in recent years. I remember a 20k was attempted at some point since I joined.


I think we could hit 20k before results come out.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ah, my great failure of Oct 2016. Bombed the exam, but I also didn't know about SPAM at the time, nor the power it possesses.


Did you pass April 17?


----------



## Orchid PE

Guys, it's been fun and we had a good day. Til morrow.


----------



## Aiden

It's Thursday...SPAM


----------



## Aiden

Spammmm to 20k!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wahhhhhhh! We reached 15k and I missed it?!


----------



## Aiden

Let's do this... 20k?!?!?!?!?

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMM----------------------&gt;


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So was there cake?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Confetti?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Glitter?


----------



## Aiden

WHERE ARE MY RESULTS FOR 15K??!?!?!

SPAMM!?!?!


----------



## Aiden

&gt;_&lt;


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Monkeys on the backs of friendly warthogs?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Ice sculptures?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

A performance by 1987 Top 100 artist, known for their greatest hit, reaching #94 on the pop charts, the Breakfast Club with "Right on Track"?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

An interpretive dance by none other than the Five As-Builts?

ETA: Are we still doing this? TOP  :bananalama: ???


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Like what are the rules anymore?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

What does it all mean?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

What. Is. Life?! Is this the end? Now what? we're beyond 15,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

civilrobot said:


> What. Is. Life?! Is this the end? Now what? we're beyond 15,000!!!


Now to 20,000!!!!


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> Like what are the rules anymore?


What were the rules to begin with? Like, what are they good for?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I left Maine and we were at page 543. Im in DC and it was page 610. Ouch


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My understanding is the new goal is 18287, to be the all time EB SPAM record.
Then on to 20k I guess.

View attachment 14480


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> What. Is. Life?! Is this the end? Now what? we're beyond 15,000!!!


See above


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

I WANT TO TURKEY... SPAM


----------



## Aiden

I WANT GRAVY... SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18,287...…..! SPAM TO IT.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM?


----------



## Aiden

BISCUIT... SPAM!


----------



## Aiden

AHHHHHHHH SPAMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Aiden

lowercase.. spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the light rail SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Still at work spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> How about now?


Cool, we are halfway to 30k!

At this rate the resutls will be out in December.


----------



## Dr. Barber

Thursday spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool, we are halfway to 30k!
> 
> At this rate the resutls will be out in December.


Yep. December 4th.


----------



## Dr. Barber

23rd post of the page spam


----------



## Dr. Barber

24th


----------



## Dr. Barber

25th


----------



## Dr. Barber

TOP POST SPAM (No edits)


----------



## Dr. Barber

2


----------



## Dr. Barber

3


----------



## Dr. Barber

4


----------



## Dr. Barber

5


----------



## Dr. Barber

6


----------



## Dr. Barber

7


----------



## Dr. Barber

8


----------



## Dr. Barber

9


----------



## Dr. Barber

10


----------



## Dr. Barber

11


----------



## Dr. Barber

Doce


----------



## Dr. Barber

Trece


----------



## Dr. Barber

Catorce


----------



## Dr. Barber

Quince


----------



## Dr. Barber

Dieciseis


----------



## Dr. Barber

Diecisiete


----------



## Dr. Barber

Dieciocho


----------



## Dr. Barber

Diecinueve


----------



## Dr. Barber

Veinte


----------



## Dr. Barber

Veintiuno


----------



## Dr. Barber

Veintidos


----------



## Dr. Barber

Veintitres


----------



## Dr. Barber

Veinticuatro


----------



## Dr. Barber

Veinticinco


----------



## Dr. Barber

TOP SPAM (No edits)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dr. Barber said:


> Yep. December 4th.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At *any* rate, the results will be out in December.


There. FIFY.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## Aiden

JUST GOT HOME. SPAM


----------



## Aiden

TIME FOR GYM. SPAM


----------



## Aiden

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. TOMORROW IS FRIDAY? SPAM!


----------



## Aiden

LETSSSSSSSS GOOOO


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Bedtime SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

So is this a 18.4k, 20k, or 30k?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE




----------



## Dr. Barber

Insomnia spam


----------



## Aiden

RBHeadge PE said:


> So is this a 18.4k, 20k, or 30k?


18.4k SPAM. Let's do the minimum and see how it pans out toward the last week. #efficent


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

HOUSE OF STARKS.... SPAM


----------



## Aiden

A FEW MORE SPAMSSS...


----------



## Aiden

CALIFORNIA TIME.. ANYONE? SPAMM.....


----------



## Aiden

AHHH, work tomorrow..-_- spam


----------



## Aiden

but leaving early


----------



## Aiden

going on vacation after Friday


----------



## Aiden

TGIF?


----------



## Aiden

GAME OF THRONES.... SPAM


----------



## Aiden

LET NOVEMBER BE OVER!


----------



## Aiden

AM I TOP?


----------



## Aiden

NOT YET


----------



## Aiden

CONTRIBUTE TO THE SPAM!


----------



## Aiden

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NIGHT............


----------



## Aiden

"The winters are hard but the Starks wil endure"


----------



## User1

Y am I up at 3am? I don't even go to work today.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

tj_PE said:


> Y am I up at 3am? I don't even go to work today.


Want to go for me?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So is this a 18.4k, 20k, or 30k?


Angoff method:

0.7*18.4k + 0.5*20k + 0.1*30k = 25.88k

Round up to 26k.     :woot: :Locolaugh:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 28 of The Suck.

We're 4 weeks in.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 28 of The Suck.
> 
> We're 4 weeks in.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, we're probably at least halfway there. 

Disclaimer: Probably. Also, more like a third of the way there in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So is this a 18.4k, 20k, or 30k?


How about a 26.2k like a marathon spamathon???


----------



## Orchid PE

Only 435 more pages to go.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam myself to 2.9K?


----------



## Orchid PE

2,900

Top


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Whoa


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow, slow SPAMmin' this morning. Y'all busy or getting started early on Thanksgiving?


----------



## Wow_PE!

Will.I.Am said:


> Wow, slow SPAMmin' this morning. Y'all busy or getting started early on Thanksgiving?


I wish


----------



## JayKay PE

So...we're still spamming past 15k?  What is this madness of spamming productivity?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NJmike PE said:


>


Um. Ew.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1M?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> So...we're still spamming past 15k?  What is this madness of spamming productivity?


It's a strong lack of IRL work productivity.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 1M?


Bump it up by an order of magnitude and make it 150k?  :bump:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TrIpLe PoSt!1!


----------



## NikR_PE

NJmike PE said:


>


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

What should I ask for, for Christmas? I know both my wife and my mom will want to get me something. However, all I really want is a big pile of money, which isn't going to go over well, in either case. Any bright ideas?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What should I ask for, for Christmas? I know both my wife and my mom will want to get me something. However, all I really want is a big pile of money, which isn't going to go over well, in either case. Any bright ideas?


I'm asking for a toaster oven. I don't like the microwave.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And/or a 12" cast iron pan. My 10" daily driver is somewhat small for the quantities I cook (lots of meal prep).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm asking for a toaster oven. I don't like the microwave.


The microwave and I have been best buds since my sophomore year of college.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> And/or a 12" cast iron pan. My 10" daily driver is somewhat small for the quantities I cook (lots of meal prep).


See above.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple post?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The microwave and I have been best buds since my sophomore year of college.


I'm not at all anti-microwave. I just like certain things toasty/crunchy!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or a tea kettle. I consume ridiculous amounts of hot water.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The microwave and I have been best buds since my sophomore year of college.


I generally eat pretty healthy. But DUDE, put some bagel bites in front of me and I'm a goner.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What should I ask for, for Christmas? I know both my wife and my mom will want to get me something. However, all I really want is a big pile of money, which isn't going to go over well, in either case. Any bright ideas?


May I suggest a Gränsfors Bruks "small forest axe"? Item number 420.

I use mine all the freakin' time: https://www.gransforsbruk.com/en/product/gransfors-small-forest-axe/


----------



## blybrook PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What should I ask for, for Christmas? I know both my wife and my mom will want to get me something. However, all I really want is a big pile of money, which isn't going to go over well, in either case. Any bright ideas?


Hookers &amp; Blow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

blybrook PE said:


> Hookers &amp; Blow.


...aaaand then there's Bly.


----------



## blybrook PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ...aaaand then there's Bly.


Yep; I'm not a veteran spammer for nothing!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mint tea SPAM.


----------



## phillstill

Spam spam


----------



## phillstill

Enjoying my off day. Binge watching breaking bad


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

blybrook PE said:


> Hookers &amp; Blow.


I'll keep this idea in mind if I feel the need to watch either my wife or my mom crap their pants.

  :Locolaugh:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll keep this idea in mind if I feel the need to watch either my wife or my mom crap their pants.
> 
> :Locolaugh:


Forget mafia. They will kill you IRL.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Still swamped at work spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

12 work days til christmas vacation spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Forget mafia. They will kill you IRL.


My mom would probably laugh, then ask me what I really wanted.

My wife would be a different story, altogether...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What should I ask for, for Christmas? I know both my wife and my mom will want to get me something. However, all I really want is a big pile of money, which isn't going to go over well, in either case. Any bright ideas?


I asked for a massage certificate from Boyfriend. And a vintage copy of the White Mountain Guide from my family (plus some practical stuff since I HATE getting random shit I didnt ask for or dont need)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I HATE getting random shit I didnt ask for or dont need


lusone:

Couldn't have said it better, myself.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> lusone:
> 
> Couldn't have said it better, myself.


Sadly my family doesnt listen.

My mother legit said to me last year: "I know you hate stuff for the sake of stuff but I couldnt help it" as I unwrapped a plastic and foam penguin from Christmas Tree Shop


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sadly my family doesnt listen.
> 
> My mother legit said to me last year: "I know you hate stuff for the sake of stuff but I couldnt help it" as I unwrapped a plastic and foam penguin from Christmas Tree Shop


The struggle is real. 

And yeah, wow... That sucks somethin' fierce.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sadly my family doesnt listen.
> 
> My mother legit said to me last year: "I know you hate stuff for the sake of stuff but I couldnt help it" as I unwrapped a plastic and foam penguin from Christmas Tree Shop


This belongs in the "999 problems" thread. :rotflmao:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The struggle is real.
> 
> And yeah, wow... That sucks somethin' fierce.


Yeah, its so disrespectful and wasteful.

Boyfriend and I set a price limit and then asked what each other wanted. He's getting a new pack for bike commuting and some merino. Im getting a massage cert and chocolate lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TGISPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My calendar is open SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Gonna telework from home SPAM... there's nobody in my office today. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I have an entire day to myself tomorrow... I just... I want to go to the movies all day. I've never done that before.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Or I can just sit and spam this place


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am buying my husband a Southwest Airlines gift card and Microsoft store gift card. He collects gift cards so I pretty much just give him gift cards for every holiday and when he's ready, he goes out and buys whatever he wants. He flies to Jamaica by himself once or twice a year so he'll appreciate the SWA gift cards.


----------



## Orchid PE

Whenever people ask what I want for Christmas, I tell them I already have everything I need and want, so they should just surprise me. I like receiving gifts from people that they've chosen themselves, because it allows me to see how much they know and care about me. I think it's ridiculous asking people to get me specific stuff, or coming up with a list? Really? That's what it's come to? What happened to people picking out gifts for you to show you how much you really matter to them?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I still try to buy him clothes that I like to see him in. Suits, sweaters, whatever.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

He's easy to shop for.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am really good at buying pragmatic gifts. You need socks? I'll give you three (3) variations of socks. Running socks, hiking socks, trouser socks...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

But if you want me to be creative? I don't have that gene.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I have an entire day to myself tomorrow... I just... I want to go to the movies all day. I've never done that before.


Do it


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I don't want anyone to get creative with me. I have a shoebox full of necklaces from my mom that I hate. I'm a pearl earrings, consider stud earring and simple pendant kind of girl. Yet, my mom wants me to wear these huge statement necklaces from "small business owners". I like Nordstrom, J Crew, and Banana Republic. Don't shop anywhere else for me. It's simple.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

When in doubt, give me something black. I wear black and ____ everyday. EVERYDAY. Black. 

Clean lines. 

Simple jewelry. 

Nice watches. 

Flats and pumps. It's easy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Whenever people ask what I want for Christmas, I think it's ridiculous asking people to get me specific stuff, or coming up with a list? Really? That's what it's come to? What happened to people picking out gifts for you to show you how much you really matter to them?


I get where youre coming from but when my family "surprises" me it shows how little they know about me.

Frankly if I could not get a gift and have an experience with my family (dinner, a play, ski day, etc), id love that. But my family insists on giving stuff. Even if its stuff you dont like or want. (Ie my aunt gave me a hot oil treatment for my hair one year. Which if she knew me, she'd know that I brush my hair &amp; go )


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Programming question of the day. Try to do it all in your head. What value does the function return?
> 
> int main()
> {
> int a, b = 5, c = 5, d = 1;
> 
> a = (b++ &gt; c) ? ((b - d++) &lt; c) ? d + c : d + 1 : ((b + ++d) &lt; (c + d)) ? c : (d++);
> 
> return a;
> }



Since nobody could answer this, I'm going to up the reward points from 1 to 10.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

if you pass, what's the next thing you plan to work on or the next thing you want to accomplish?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I get where youre coming from but when my family "surprises" me it shows how little they know about me.
> 
> Frankly if I could not get a gift and have an experience with my family (dinner, a play, ski day, etc), id love that. But my family insists on giving stuff. Even if its stuff you dont like or want. (Ie my aunt gave me a hot oil treatment for my hair one year. Which if she knew me, she'd know that I brush my hair &amp; go )


This is my mom.  A majority of my family have figured out that when I say I don't want anything, they'll get me a gift card to Costco or something like that (I love Costco gift cards, means I can get gas or food), or we'll do a verbal, "Hey, I'll buy dinner one night when we're on vacation or a couple rounds of drinks" which works.  My mom likes buying stuff to buy stuff.

I love her but we kinda were assholes one year, a few ago, where she bought my siblings, dad, and I a bunch of unwanted stuff.  We put everything we didn't want/need in a pile and told her to return it.  Really assholey, and I wish we had handled it a different way, but she has curbed the Christmas spending a bit.  She still buys a ton of random junk/clearance stuff, but doesn't try to give it to use as gifts anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This is my mom.  A majority of my family have figured out that when I say I don't want anything, they'll get me a gift card to Costco or something like that (I love Costco gift cards, means I can get gas or food), or we'll do a verbal, "Hey, I'll buy dinner one night when we're on vacation or a couple rounds of drinks" which works.  My mom likes buying stuff to buy stuff.
> 
> I love her but we kinda were assholes one year, a few ago, where she bought my siblings, dad, and I a bunch of unwanted stuff.  We put everything we didn't want/need in a pile and told her to return it.  Really assholey, and I wish we had handled it a different way, but she has curbed the Christmas spending a bit.  She still buys a ton of random junk/clearance stuff, but doesn't try to give it to use as gifts anymore.


I think it was a necessary step to show her how out of control she was. I did it to my grandmother who kept buying me clothes - unless it was a camisole, it was always the wrong size or style. I'm not a size small nor do I wear turtlenecks and havent since I was allowed to pick my own clothes in 3rd grade.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> if you pass, what's the next thing you plan to work on or the next thing you want to accomplish?


CA-specific exams! Survey and seismic. Hooray more stuDYING! Buuut, I lowkey really enjoy studying/learning so it's not really a burden.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What about you @civilrobot?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think it was a necessary step to show her how out of control she was. I did it to my grandmother who kept buying me clothes - unless it was a camisole, it was always the wrong size or style. I'm not a size small nor do I wear turtlenecks and havent since I was allowed to pick my own clothes in 3rd grade.


Yeah, mom has gotten a little better.  I can't say anything to my grandma, but she stopped buying clothes for us on her own since she never knows what size the grandkids are.  She does buy clothes for my mom and aunt and when something doesn't fit them (too small), they'll usually pass it onto me.  I have no fashion sense, so I tend to wear whatever when I'm not at the office.  Only thing I agree with you is: no turtlenecks.  I have big boobs and it makes them look ridiculous/makes me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> What about you @civilrobot?


I've been asked to get an airport executive certification so I'll knock that one out and I'm done forever. I have all of the other things.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

OH! Then I'll register for two distance races and start training... probably a half marathon and a ten-miler.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> if you pass, what's the next thing you plan to work on or the next thing you want to accomplish?


Running and beating PRs again


----------



## Master slacker

kjjhjhgff


----------



## matt267 PE

Did we win?


----------



## blybrook PE

matt267 PE said:


> Did we win?


Not yet. Need to tease @NJmike PE a few thousand more times.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> if you pass, what's the next thing you plan to work on or the next thing you want to accomplish?


Not really sure. Professionally, I'd like to develop my technical knowledge quite a bit before deciding how far down the technical track or management track rabbit holes I want to jump. At that point, I might decide to get the PMP, not just because I want people to wonder if I'm a professional pimp, but also because I think I have a good combination of the technical and non-technical skills to be a PM, particularly in consulting, and the PMP looks good on paper. That'll be a little ways out, though.

On a personal level, I'm hoping to get a little extra coin in my bank account and maybe see if there are hobbies that I still enjoy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I might decide to get the PMP


Go get it. It's a cakewalk.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

civilrobot said:


> if you pass, what's the next thing you plan to work on or the next thing you want to accomplish?


Two things:.


I want to learn Python (plus numpy, scipy, and pandas), specifically for data processing.

Also I'm thinking of joining Toastmasters. We have a chapter in the area and my company will pay for it.

Well, I passed last year, but these are my new career goals.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Go get it. It's a cakewalk.


What's the process to get a PMP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

There's a subtopic around the boards, but basically you take "approved" project managemet "education" (usually online classes, can be as cheap or expensive as you want), apply to take the exam, get approved, then take the exam at a Pearson testing center. You find out if you pass immediately...like within seconds. It's awesome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh and you do have to document your project management experience, but that's super easy (the last company I worked for even had a template application with the experience all filled out for the PMs...I did not get mine from this company). You also don't need to have PM in your title, you just need to demonstrate, somehow, that you led "cross-functional" (they love these cute little buzzwords) teams to project completion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## phillstill

I want more acronyms after my name than the amount of characters in my name. 
 

I’m thinking MBA, PE, CAP, PMP, CSFE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

phillstill said:


> I want more acronyms after my name than the amount of characters in my name.
> 
> 
> I’m thinking MBA, PE, CAP, PMP, CSFE


Don't forget DSci, MPhil, DFA, MFA, JD, MD, CEM, Esq., CCM, CBE, OBE, and the Order of Lenin.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So I'm at a conference rn. And this woman gave a presentation about maximizing your career potential so now im all in my head about my goals and how to achieve them. Sometimes, being in a satellite office of a regional office of HQ is a little limiting. My goals are almost exclusively increasing my technical proficiency and I'm the most senior engineer in my office. The most senior/knowledgable engineer in the RO is a very busy PM so i cant lean on him. And in the new year, Ill finally FINALLY get to go to HQ and learn one of the skills im lacking (HQ guys came out and i asked for the chance and explained why and they agree). So im going to try to leverage that trip as much as possible to learn everything i can and network more (&amp;meet the folks i lean on for questions). But year, 8.25 years here and its maybe coming together?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll stick with PE, SOB, ASS


----------



## Master slacker

Hdheuehje


----------



## Master slacker

Hdhdudhje


----------



## Master slacker

Djdjjfkfkgkgkf


----------



## Master slacker

Śccgffkffididjdjjdjejejsisususjwjwnendndndjfjfjdjsjjejjffjjdjsjrjjcjogpyofirieuuewuuwshhcnncjzjjdjjkgkireiiewususjxhjfjfjrkirieejdjjddkkdjdjjawjbfjjjjdjjfjfjfhxhhdjddjdjdndjjdndnenenendndndbdbdndndndndndndjdjxjfiffiifififififirirkejdjdjsjwwnnwbsbdxjjcjfjffjjcjxfndnnxndnsekdkdkfifjfjrrjnrfglgypupupyglgzlzlsndndsnenenn!:$:$;;$;$&amp;;&amp;4&amp;4&amp;4&amp;[email protected]@[email protected]@(&amp;&amp;;&amp;:&amp;;!!;!4$4$4:&amp;&amp;;&amp;4&amp;:3&amp;:&amp;&amp;1&amp;&amp;//&amp;€|£|€}£{£~£~£}££}}££#+#%%+=%#==}=]|€~€,€~€~£~£|££|£{£{£{£~£}£}£#€#€~€~€}€~€~€}€~€~€~£~£|€\&gt;]&gt;\&gt;_&gt;\€|€|€~~€£~£~¥|¥&gt;¥&lt;¥&lt;£’tnrndndn.  Nnnnnnnnn


----------



## Master slacker

WhT!


----------



## User1

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Want to go for me?


Nah. And if I did I'd be so late! Lol


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Back from the desert!


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMASDMASMAMSMSADDAADASD


----------



## Aiden

SPAM=MAPS


----------



## Aiden

MAPS


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

civilrobot said:


> if you pass, what's the next thing you plan to work on or the next thing you want to accomplish?


Redo the master bathroom of our house. Apparently people thought carpet in the master bathroom was a great idea in the late 90s/early 00s...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Redo the master bathroom of our house. Apparently people thought carpet in the master bathroom was a great idea in the late 90s/early 00s...


Wtf why?


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam1

spam2

spam3

spam4

spam5

spam6


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Saturday spam!

Doing a proposal before i head off to the conference &gt;_&lt;


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 29 of The Suck.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Getting chick-fil-a in Idaho because they don’t have many locations in my area of Washington SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Saturday morning SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

hi spammers


----------



## Dean Agnostic

squaretaper PE said:


> Also from class of April 2018: @caychanh @shmoe @JohnLee @Dean Agnostic @Mr. Zane


I took it 3 times, 2nd and 3rd time I read and answered them as quickly possible. Results didn't change............


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMS


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMY


----------



## Aiden

15K RESULTS?... SPAM...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

making my thanksgiving menu spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

really...tweaking the menu


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Me too, we are trying to decide where to go eat, and if we will make reservations at the mgm elegante for their thanksgiving feast.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But, I am making cookie dough fudge for that evening, as well as picking up a meat and cheese tray.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My flight has been delayed twice. Sigh.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Aiden changed his avatar. Winter is here.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Finally back in my own bed SPAM


----------



## Dr. Barber

Top spam!


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wtf why?


I do not know. My wife carpet cleaned it when we moved in and the water in the carpet cleaner was disgusting. Still not good.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> I do not know. My wife carpet cleaned it when we moved in and the water in the carpet cleaner was disgusting. Still not good.


Why bother? As soon as you moved in the carpet should have been pulled up immediately and the floor replaced with something with safe to walk on. Even cheap linoleum would have been a sanitary and aesthetic improvement.

BTW, I'm a former health inspector. Carpets in bathrooms and locker rooms are really really bad.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Carpets in bathrooms and locker rooms are really really bad.


This!!!

Actually, I want all the carpet in my house gone. Working on it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

"this thread needs a second post this calendar day" spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Growing up we lived in a house built in the 40’s that had carpet in the bathrooms. I wonder if it was a trend at some point.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Puppers


----------



## Dean Agnostic

LyceeFruit said:


> So I'm at a conference rn. And this woman gave a presentation about maximizing your career potential so now im all in my head about my goals and how to achieve them. Sometimes, being in a satellite office of a regional office of HQ is a little limiting. My goals are almost exclusively increasing my technical proficiency and I'm the most senior engineer in my office. The most senior/knowledgable engineer in the RO is a very busy PM so i cant lean on him. And in the new year, Ill finally FINALLY get to go to HQ and learn one of the skills im lacking (HQ guys came out and i asked for the chance and explained why and they agree). So im going to try to leverage that trip as much as possible to learn everything i can and network more (&amp;meet the folks i lean on for questions). But year, 8.25 years here and its maybe coming together?


You go Girl! Wohoooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Road Guy

Watching bad Santa. And drinking


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 31 of The Suck.

One month in.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NCEES headquarters, this morning:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why bother? As soon as you moved in the carpet should have been pulled up immediately and the floor replaced with something with safe to walk on. Even cheap linoleum would have been a sanitary and aesthetic improvement.
> 
> BTW, I'm a former health inspector. Carpets in bathrooms and locker rooms are really really bad.


 I second.

uke: uke:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, I'm a former health inspector. Carpets in bathrooms and locker rooms are really really bad.


I'm curious, RB, what else have you done?

Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)

I've work in half a dozen retail stores or so (including Sears, Payless, and Christopher &amp;Banks), worked in the dishroom in the dining hall in college then switched to catering (which is partially how I paid for school - plus summer jobs &amp; my mom's GI Bill), tutored, was an RA


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer


Not really a whole lot. I worked at Target for a while and was a TA in college and a Research Assistant in grad school. I've known that I wanted to be engineer since I was in middle school, so there wasn't a whole lot of working at other, unrelated jobs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm curious, RB, what else have you done?
> 
> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)
> 
> I've work in half a dozen retail stores or so (including Sears, Payless, and Christopher &amp;Banks), worked in the dishroom in the dining hall in college then switched to catering (which is partially how I paid for school - plus summer jobs &amp; my mom's GI Bill), tutored, was an RA


Prior to engineer? Research Assistant, Tutor, Health Inspector, Lifeguard, and department store drone one Christmas season when I was 14 or 15..

It may sound strange, but it's a pretty straight logic line from Lifeguard to Nuclear Engineer.

Concurrent with engineering, I do some pro-bono genealogist and genetic genealogist stuff. Maybe one day I'll charge for my services but whatever I could get for it would be a fraction of what I could get doing PE work on the side. So it's really a hobby.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

To be clear, I've wanted to do some sort of STEM since I was 4, so it's not like being a lifeguard led to being a NukeE.

Further, except for RA the jobs were seasonal and I did it for spending money during the school year.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Guten morgen


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> To be clear, I've wanted to do some sort of STEM since I was 4


 Same. My primary career plan, by age, in chronological order:

~4 - 6: Marine Biologist

6 - 9: Paleontologist

10 - 11: Undecided

12 - 13: Mechanical Engineer

13+: Civil Engineer


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> 6 - 9: Paleontologist


I guess we now know how old you were when _Jurassic Park_ came out.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I guess we now know how old you were when _Jurassic Park_ came out.


You're not wrong.

As you can probably tell from my previous post, I was way into both whales and dinosaurs as a kid. I can't say definitively that I was into dinosaurs before Jurassic Park came out in theaters (looking it up now, I was a month short of my 5th birthday), but I feel like I was at least somewhat into dinosaurs at that point. The part where you're definitely not wrong is that seeing Jurassic Park took me over the edge in career aspirations from Marine Biology to Paleontology.


----------



## lax_addict

Will.I.Am said:


> As you can probably tell from my previous post, I was way into both whales and dinosaurs as a kid. I can't say definitively that I was into dinosaurs before Jurassic Park came out in theaters (looking it up now, I was a month short of my 5th birthday), but I feel like I was at least somewhat into dinosaurs at that point.


You learn a lot about people you'll never meet while you're on the internet.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)


Eng Tech/Drafter (age 15-19) (Engineering firm)
Project Engineer + Math Tutor (19-20) (Engineering firm + University)
Engineering Co-Op (20-21) (Mfg. Company)
Product Engineer (21-22) (Mfg. Company)
Electrical Engineer (22+) (Engineering Firm, Utilities)

There was never a time in my life where I thought I was going to be something other than an engineer. I originally wanted to do Mech, but since the University only offered Elec at the time, that's what I went with. I'm glad I went Elec.


----------



## Orchid PE

And.


----------



## Orchid PE

A.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> Eng Tech/Drafter (age 15-19) (Engineering firm)
> Project Engineer + Math Tutor (19-20) (Engineering firm + University)
> Engineering Co-Op (20-21) (Mfg. Company)
> Product Engineer (21-22) (Mfg. Company)
> Electrical Engineer (22+) (Engineering Firm, Utilities)
> 
> There was never a time in my life where I thought I was going to be something other than an engineer. I originally wanted to do Mech, but since the University only offered Elec at the time, that's what I went with. I'm glad I went Elec.


And I just got a huge automation project dumped on me, so it looks like I'm about to be a controls engineer.


----------



## User1

HS - dance instructor/assistant, American Eagle Outfitters retail, catering co., babysitting

Undergrad - Architecture internships, AEO, eng. testing (soils and concrete cylinder breaks) internship, RR chief engineer's office internship, working the corner (kidding)

Grad - Assistantship with USACE 20h/week paid for grad school/fees and 1200 a month

but i went to architecture school and am technically also an architect so you all prob hate me even though i don't practice


----------



## Orchid PE

The Architecture major asks, "How pretty can I make it?"
The Engineering major asks, "How strong can I make it?"
The Liberal Arts major asks, "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In previous cycles, I would sneak in my results release _guess_ into the spam thread or one of the vet-trafficed game threads. I can't really do that this session. New guys are too integrated into StB forums. Which is great!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> but i went to architecture school and am technically also an architect so you all prob hate me even though i don't practice


I have a lot of respect for architorture majors. It's a lot of work for not a lot of reward.
 

Besides, you (and @squaretaper PE) have PE's, you've slain the dragon; that makes you dragon slayers.


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> I have a lot of respect for architorture majors. It's a lot of work for not a lot of reward.
> 
> 
> Besides, you (and @squaretaper PE) have PE's, you've slain the dragon; that makes you dragon slayers.


I remember being in studio so late and walking home by myself freshman year, that I took my T square with me for a self defense weapon.....lolol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> The Architecture major asks, "How pretty can I make it?"
> The Engineering major asks, "How strong can I make it?"
> The Liberal Arts major asks, "Do you want fries with that?"


At my conference, I met the president of Boston Fusion.

She has a BA&amp;MA in religion. She finagled her way into an engineering company and went on to get MS &amp; PhD in Operations Research (which is a cool area of study, I took my finaly math elective in that for my math minor) but got the MS &amp;PhD *after* being with the companies. She's worked for/with DARPA and has done some cool shit. It's an interesting path


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)


Lifeguard and dishwasher during high school

Cherry sorter/bagger/boxer/forklift assistant, then Electrician helper during my junior college days

TA/Lab instructor, janitor, maintenance engineering intern, and software engineering intern during college


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)


JK job life:

14-17; horseback riding assistant trainer/horse starter

16-17; Toys R' Us + Veterinarian unpaid assistant 

18; Food court at college to help pay undergrad

19-22; Part-time teller (38 hr/week) to help pay undergrad

23-24; Didn't work during grad school before getting into engineering

I...didn't really have time to apply for paying positions at my university since the job posting board was ultra whack, my schedule was weird due to it being engineering/chemistry/art, and a lot of the engineering internships were given to people who had volunteered in the labs (which I could never do due to working almost full-time a the bank).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

good spammin' morning


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I always wanted (still do) to be an astronaut. One of my brothers friends works for NASA. I’ve told him I’m jealous, but he’s says it’s a crappy job. He’s an EE.

I had babysitting jobs in HS, but was lucky I received scholarships and stipends for college, so I didn’t really need to work. I did lead a GS troop, and I worked at Walmart on two different occasions. Plus the intern (co-op) gig I did in college, which caused issues with my scholarship since I wasn’t full time a couple of semesters (lots of paperwork). I did manage to grad in 5 years, including my time at the internship.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)


1. Junior scientist/Lab technician - High school internship. I worked with a scientist and conducted my own research

2. Contempo Casuals (b.k.a. Wet Seal) - seasonal job while finishing out high school/entering college - wanted that store discount because who didn't want to dress like Britney Spears in the late 90s/early 2000s?

3. Engineering internship around junior year with a CM firm

4. Home Depot weekend job while working the internship during the week and taking 12-15 credits senior year. I didn't need the money. Not really sure why I did this.

5. Graduated and took the engineering job full time about a week after graduating

6. Running store associate at City Sports - Side hustle mid-career to get that running shoe and running gear discount


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ARGH MORE NAIL CLIPPING


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I always wanted (still do) to be an astronaut.


trust me, you don't want to be an astronaut. I know way too much about aerospace safety, and NASA internal governance and ethics to trust them with life and death decisions.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> wanted that store discount because who didn't want to dress like Britney Spears in the late 90s/early 2000s?


I can definitively state that I did not want to dress like Britney Spears, ever.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ARGH MORE NAIL CLIPPING


Time for a reciprocal strike.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time for a reciprocal strike.


Slurping hot coffee?


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, an aside to my job history, bby JK wanted to be a mortician when I was really young because my dad said, "Get a job that you'll always be in business.  People are born, people shit, and people die".  Obviously I took the die route, but I really enjoyed dissecting things and seeing how they worked.  Then when I was around 13/14 I wanted to be a veterinarian.  Actually did a lot of unpaid internships/work with a large animal/exotic vet nearby, mostly worked with horses and reptiles (specifically snakes).  Was actually going to apply to Cornell for pre-vet but my sister, who was already there as pre-vet, got really burned out after the 4-years and didn't even do the next 8-years of study.  So I quickly switched into engineering at Stony Brook.

I wish my parents were a little more...non-musiciany and could have helped me a bit more with jobs pre-college and even with the whole figuring out what to do while in college (my mom got a degree in kindergarten teaching, but never used her license/was a SOHM, and my dad was a teacher as well).  I wish I could do more construction oversight work again.  I enjoyed being outside all the time, keeping track of paperwork, learning new stuff.  I feel like I haven't really done any engineering since leaving college, so I'm ill-prepared compared to other engineers with the same amount of years in the industry.  Like, I have my PE, but I feel like I'll never be able to actually be an engineer.

JK is musing on self-failure this morning while drinking tea and watching guys attempt to install a trench box.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> ARGH MORE NAIL CLIPPING


FYI, I never noticed that my across the hallway neighbor did this until you kept mentioning yours.

And now I can't block it out.  THANKS LYCEE


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POST?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> FYI, I never noticed that my across the hallway neighbor did this until you kept mentioning yours.
> 
> And now I can't block it out.  THANKS LYCEE


you're welcome


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, an aside to my job history, bby JK wanted to be a mortician when I was really young because my dad said, "Get a job that you'll always be in business.  People are born, people shit, and people die".  Obviously I took the die route, but I really enjoyed dissecting things and seeing how they worked.  Then when I was around 13/14 I wanted to be a veterinarian.  Actually did a lot of unpaid internships/work with a large animal/exotic vet nearby, mostly worked with horses and reptiles (specifically snakes).  Was actually going to apply to Cornell for pre-vet but my sister, who was already there as pre-vet, got really burned out after the 4-years and didn't even do the next 8-years of study.  So I quickly switched into engineering at Stony Brook.
> 
> I wish my parents were a little more...non-musiciany and could have helped me a bit more with jobs pre-college and even with the whole figuring out what to do while in college (my mom got a degree in kindergarten teaching, but never used her license/was a SOHM, and my dad was a teacher as well).  I wish I could do more construction oversight work again.  I enjoyed being outside all the time, keeping track of paperwork, learning new stuff.  I feel like I haven't really done any engineering since leaving college, so I'm ill-prepared compared to other engineers with the same amount of years in the industry.  Like, I have my PE, but I feel like I'll never be able to actually be an engineer.
> 
> JK is musing on self-failure this morning while drinking tea and watching guys attempt to install a trench box.


I wanted to be an interior designer. Then a Coast Guard rescue swimmer. And then a ChemE lol

I had no choice to go STEM, except the M wasn't an option either lol


----------



## Orchid PE

T


----------



## Orchid PE

To


----------



## Orchid PE

Top


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I wanted to be an interior designer. Then a Coast Guard rescue swimmer. And then a ChemE lol
> 
> I had no choice to go STEM, except the M wasn't an option either lol


I so badly wanted to go to grad school for something in advanced mathematics (I reaaaaaaaaaally enjoyed differential equations with linear algebra), but my dad was like, "What job are you going to get with these...Laplace transformations?"...so grad school was waste water treatment, something I really liked, but then I couldn't find a job in that...so consulting.  *sigh*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I've never had a non-engineering related job. My parents would not allow me to work when I was in high school. They wanted me 100% focused on school. And as soon as I started in college, I started with high paying summer internships in oil and gas. My work history looks like this...

Engineering intern (oil and gas, 4 summers)
Engineering co-op/research assistant (ship building)
Engineering intern (oil and gas)
Mechanical Engineer (aerospace)
Mechanical Engineers (ship building)
Mechanical Engineer (plastics manufacturing)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Holy smokes, I take a 3 day break from SPAM...and theres MORE SPAM, and it's good SPAM.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Now my career aspirations throughout my life, that's a much more interesting list.

Kid: Baseball player (I don't even remember this, but that's what my parents say)
Young Tween: Marine biologist (I love swimming and I loved animals)
Older Tween: Prostitute (sex for money sounded like a great career to a horny boy)
Young Teen: Standup comedian (I liked being class clown)
Older Teen: Physicist (This was the first time I was seriously thinking about career interests)
17+: Engineer (I didn't even know what engineering was until my high school calculus teacher introduced me to the idea)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I so badly wanted to go to grad school for something in advanced mathematics (I reaaaaaaaaaally enjoyed differential equations with linear algebra), but my dad was like, "What job are you going to get with these...Laplace transformations?"...so grad school was waste water treatment, something I really liked, but then I couldn't find a job in that...so consulting.  *sigh*


So I also tried to be a history minor. But that desire quickly died my first semester of college when I ended up in front of the Honor Board.

I tried a masters in NukeE and then switched PowerE but online programs don't work for me and there's no options in person here. And I still think I want to go back for a masters but it doesn't get me much with my company. The PE is more important.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So I also tried to be a history minor. But that desire quickly died my first semester of college when I ended up in front of the Honor Board.
> 
> I tried a masters in NukeE and then switched PowerE but online programs don't work for me and there's no options in person here. And I still think I want to go back for a masters but it doesn't get me much with my company. The PE is more important.


Dare I ask what you did to get tangled up with the Honor Board?

As for the masters...I did it right after undergrad because my undergrad degree (an engineering science degree that was actually materials engineering) didn't really open a lot of doors for me.  Plus I knew if I started working I'd prob never make the time to go back and just get the degree.  As for the PE...I now have one, but it doubt I'm going to be using it now that I'm in public sector.  This is weird that I've worked so hard to get this license and now I...am prob not going to need it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dare I ask what you did to get tangled up with the Honor Board?
> 
> As for the masters...I did it right after undergrad because my undergrad degree (an engineering science degree that was actually materials engineering) didn't really open a lot of doors for me.  Plus I knew if I started working I'd prob never make the time to go back and just get the degree.  As for the PE...I now have one, but it doubt I'm going to be using it now that I'm in public sector.  This is weird that I've worked so hard to get this license and now I...am prob not going to need it.


I foolishly let a classmate look at my paper and she plagarised my paper. Without proofreading it first even. I have a tendency to double type sentences and I did that in that paper. She copied it word for word. As an english major.

My punishment was "up to failing the paper" and hers was "up to failing the class" and a semester off. I don't think she failed the class, the professor liked her a lot more than she liked me but yeah, I definitely failed that paper and it was 1 of 2 Cs in college. 

Her rook buddies and cadre ended up NOT being a character witness for her in her honor hearing. Because she had no integrity and had lied to numerous folks. Which violates many of the traditions our school is founded on. "I will not lie, cheat, or steal nor tolerate those who do". She's a garbage person but still got a Navy commission somehow.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm curious, RB, what else have you done?
> 
> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)
> 
> I've work in half a dozen retail stores or so (including Sears, Payless, and Christopher &amp;Banks), worked in the dishroom in the dining hall in college then switched to catering (which is partially how I paid for school - plus summer jobs &amp; my mom's GI Bill), tutored, was an RA


When you grow up with your Grandpa and Grandma having a farm and seed dealership and your mom helping manage their book work, you get a lot of work experience at a young age. And no, not everything in Nebraska is a farm...

6-8: Worked on my Grandpa and Grandma's farm cleaning the shed, planting the vegetable garden, helping grandma in the kitchen.

9-14: All of the above plus mowing on the riding lawnmower, driving the tractor, operating the forklift, moving seed bags around in pickup trucks. 

15-18: Swimming teacher and lifeguard.

19-20: Worked in an electrical contractor's prefabrication shop.

21: Structural engineering research assistant.

22-23: Internships in MEP consulting while in undergrad and grad school.

24-present: MEP consulting full-time.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dare I ask what you did to get tangled up with the Honor Board?
> 
> As for the masters...I did it right after undergrad because my undergrad degree (an engineering science degree that was actually materials engineering) didn't really open a lot of doors for me.  Plus I knew if I started working I'd prob never make the time to go back and just get the degree.  As for the PE...I now have one, but it doubt I'm going to be using it now that I'm in public sector.  This is weird that I've worked so hard to get this license and now I...am prob not going to need it.


I had no plans to get a Masters, but when I worked for Lockheed Martin, I joined their "Leadership Development Program". One of the requirements was grad school. But it was super convenient. Lockheed and NASA had an agreement with the local university and they would teach grad classes on site after work for the employees. And since it was all working students, the professors were super understanding about workload. A couple of the professors were also senior engineers at work. It took me 5 years to finish, because I'd only take 1 (occasionally 2) classes a semester, but it was a pretty good deal. (Also Lockheed paid for everything.)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)


I'm a total mess. Unlike most of you smart people, I had no intention of studying/working in STEM since, for my formative years, I was told I was too dumb at math and believed it.

First job: Worked at Longs Drugs (now Rite Aid?) in high school as a checker and warehouse stocker. Also worked with my younger brother so that was actually REALLY fun and was a good bonding experience. We were quite a team.

Undergrad (liberal arts major): worked in a bike shop as a bike mechanic, graphic artist for the school newspaper, and computer lab tech (all concurrently, woohoo triple job!). Picked English because I thought I had something to say (I don't), that it was easy (if taken seriously it can be quite difficult, I didn't), and I was there to have a good time (what an idiot).

Inter-school years: Kept working as a bike mechanic after graduation (since I couldn't find a normal job with a liberal arts degree), then applied for the language teaching program in France. Did that for a year for some travel and shenanigans. Came back stateside, still unemployable (what an idiot), so worked as a bike mechanic again while taking night classes in math/science after LadySquare encouraged me to do engineering.

Before engineering school: field technician and instrumentation technician for a variety of oil &amp; gas consulting outfits. Also math tutor, somehow.

Side hustle: not currently, but was a contractor writing test prep questions for the PMP exam.

Public service announcement: Not that anyone actually cares for this level of detail, but _just_ in case you have younger friends/family who are told they're too weak in math/science to do STEM OR just can't figure out a non-linear path to get to where we are OR that it's "too late" to change careers, please inform them that it's simply not true. Send them my way if they need advising/scheming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> I remember being in studio so late and walking home by myself freshman year, that I took my T square with me for a self defense weapon.....lolol


Remind me to bring @tj_PE along for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I do some pro-bono genealogist and genetic genealogist


Neato! How'd you learn to do that?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post!


----------



## SB_VA

RBHeadge PE said:


> Why bother? As soon as you moved in the carpet should have been pulled up immediately and the floor replaced with something with safe to walk on. Even cheap linoleum would have been a sanitary and aesthetic improvement.
> 
> BTW, I'm a former health inspector. Carpets in bathrooms and locker rooms are really really bad.


Yes!  We, thankfully, had tile in the bathrooms and wood floors on the main level.  I replaced all the carpet on the 2nd floor the 2nd day of home ownership  It was REALLY bad. 

Also, fun fact, there were 3 contrasting shades of green walls in the living room and the master bedroom was 2 shades of chocolate brown.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SB_VA said:


> Also, fun fact, there were 3 contrasting shades of green walls in the living room and the master bedroom was 2 shades of chocolate brown.


Neato! We had 5 different types of flooring in our place. It was...bad.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> When you grow up with your Grandpa and Grandma having a farm and seed dealership and your mom helping manage their book work, you get a lot of work experience at a young age. And no, not everything in Nebraska is a farm...
> 
> 6-8: Worked on my Grandpa and Grandma's farm cleaning the shed, planting the vegetable garden, helping grandma in the kitchen.
> 
> 9-14: All of the above plus mowing on the riding lawnmower, driving the tractor, operating the forklift, moving seed bags around in pickup trucks.
> 
> 15-18: Swimming teacher and lifeguard.
> 
> 19-20: Worked in an electrical contractor's prefabrication shop.
> 
> 21: Structural engineering research assistant.
> 
> 22-23: Internships in MEP consulting while in undergrad and grad school.
> 
> 24-present: MEP consulting full-time.


Oh I forgot, my first job was cashier at my grandfathers fish market at 10yo. And I worked in an arcade(which is NOT where my arcade machine came from tho)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## SB_VA

Chattaneer said:


> The Architecture major asks, "How pretty can I make it?"
> The Engineering major asks, "How strong can I make it?"


I was an Architecture Major at one point... Asked "At what point do we learn how to to make the building, you know, actually stay up and not collapse?"  I was told to be an engineer   Now I work in water resources and focus on the pipes not collapsing.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Public service announcement: Not that anyone actually cares for this level of detail, but _just_ in case you have younger friends/family who are told they're too weak in math/science to do STEM OR just can't figure out a non-linear path to get to where we are OR that it's "too late" to change careers, please inform them that it's simply not true. Send them my way if they need advising/scheming.


I like this last bit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

So I was sent new monitors. To fix a blinking monitor issue I don't have. And they're 27in. I don't want them. I still have the same monitor from when I started and then I got my second one about 4yrs ago. The older one has a grey patch but its still perfectly functional


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Oh I forgot, my first job was cashier at my grandfathers fish market at 10yo


Neato! Child labor!

Actually, on that note, you reminded me that from age 10-ish to 15-ish I built computers on the assembly line (folks worked in the computer industry). It was fine, I was paid in food and got to hang out with my brother who was roped into the same thing.


----------



## SB_VA

squaretaper PE said:


> Neato! We had 5 different types of flooring in our place. It was...bad.


Feel ya.  Each room upstairs had a different carpeting, but as it was leaving ASAP I didn't care.  That paint took several layers of primer to cover though.  I hate painting rooms.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Neato! Child labor!
> 
> Actually, on that note, you reminded me that from age 10-ish to 15-ish I built computers on the assembly line (folks worked in the computer industry). It was fine, I was paid in food and got to hang out with my brother who was roped into the same thing.


It's legal where I grew up. A child under 14yo of age may work in a family owned business, regardless of industry and without a work permit.

I worked like 20 hours the whole summer and got paid in hugs. I helped run the register and make lobstah rolls


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> lobstah rolls


Did someone say... ???

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> got paid in hugs


This is adorable.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This is adorable.


I was not a good negotiator when I was 10


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I had no plans to get a Masters, but when I worked for Lockheed Martin, I joined their "Leadership Development Program". One of the requirements was grad school. But it was super convenient. Lockheed and NASA had an agreement with the local university and they would teach grad classes on site after work for the employees. And since it was all working students, the professors were super understanding about workload. A couple of the professors were also senior engineers at work. It took me 5 years to finish, because I'd only take 1 (occasionally 2) classes a semester, but it was a pretty good deal. (Also Lockheed paid for everything.)


I kinda wish I had waited to get my masters/see if my company would have paid for it, because that is literally my main debt I still have.  I took a one-year MEng degree, which didn't require defending a thesis, but required me to do research like I was going to defend as well as taking 18-credits per semester as well as an out-of-country trip to implement my research in Honduras.  Idk.  I think there were a ton of things I could have done differently, but I need to live with what I've done.

Kinda hoping I can do something is waste water when I get older, but, tbh, I wouldn't mind being a secretary and taking messages/ordering lunches/etc.  I don't think I was really cut out to be an engineer.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Stuck in a meeting spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think I was really cut out to be an engineer.


Yes you are, shaddup. JK is the best way!

I'm kinda/sorta the same way. I super value my work and I'm pretty good at it, buuuuut engineering was more a means to an end (respectable job, steady paycheck, blah blah..).

Kinda hoping I can get into academic advising or something when I get older, even as a volunteer.


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

I've thought about starting a farm, and then eventually quitting engineering once the farm is up and running. I read Start Your Farm by Ellen Polishuk and Forrest Pritchard, and from what I gathered you either must a) inherit farmland, or b) deal with leasing land from land owners. Also, you have to a) be a good salesman (I'm not), b) be good at social media (I'm not), and c) deal with not ever being able to make a lot of money.

Idk. Maybe one day I'll figure out how to be a farmer and quit the 9-5. There are actually some people here at work that raise cattle on the side, but they own land.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Now my career aspirations throughout my life, that's a much more interesting list.
> 
> Kid: Baseball player (I don't even remember this, but that's what my parents say)
> Young Tween: Marine biologist (I love swimming and I loved animals)
> Older Tween: Prostitute (sex for money sounded like a great career to a horny boy)
> Young Teen: Standup comedian (I liked being class clown)
> Older Teen: Physicist (This was the first time I was seriously thinking about career interests)
> 17+: Engineer (I didn't even know what engineering was until my high school calculus teacher introduced me to the idea)


I've learned way more about @jean15paul_PE today than I was anticipating.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I don't think I was really cut out to be an engineer.


Same..and yet, here we are. Some days i’m Still surprised I haven’t been canned yet.

But you? You wanted to do more diff eq...that’s pretty hard stuff right there. You have to be a lot more talented than you give yourself credit for.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You have to be a lot more talented than you give yourself credit for.


+1 for Cheb's Life Coaching LLC.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I kinda wish I had waited to get my masters/see if my company would have paid for it, because that is literally my main debt I still have.  I took a one-year MEng degree, which didn't require defending a thesis, but required me to do research like I was going to defend as well as taking 18-credits per semester as well as an out-of-country trip to implement my research in Honduras.  Idk.  I think there were a ton of things I could have done differently, but I need to live with what I've done.
> 
> Kinda hoping I can do something is waste water when I get older, but, tbh, I wouldn't mind being a secretary and taking messages/ordering lunches/etc.  I don't think I was really cut out to be an engineer.


I don't think I was cut out to be one either, which is why I've strayed away from heavy design.


----------



## txjennah PE

Does anyone remember "Too Many Cooks?" 

Some scenes may be NSFW?? But it's adult swim so nothing too crazy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> architorture


Just noticed the spelling there. This is a new one to me! I will share this with my cube neighbors (literally surrounded by architects).

Also, another great band name.


----------



## leggo PE

Howdy, spammers.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> (I reaaaaaaaaaally enjoyed differential equations with linear algebra)


I shuddered a little bit, as I read this. Those classes represent the two lowest grades in my entire undergrad degree... Now, it should be noted that the math department at my school was the devil and really had it out for engineers, so the upper-level math classes that engineers had to take were _brutal_.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I reaaaaaaaaaally enjoyed differential equations with linear algebra


Same. Loved my grad school "advanced engineering mathematics" classes. Definitely not mathemagician-level work but way fancier than undergrad classes and really elegant when all said and done.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Same. Loved my grad school "advanced engineering mathematics" classes. Definitely not mathemagician-level work but way fancier than undergrad classes and really elegant when all said and done.


My DE course ended up being fun for me. Not so much for anyone else. I took DE in a fall semester, but during the summer before I found my dad's old DE textbook from when he was in college. I went through the book in about a week reading every chapter and working every problem, because I was bored and liked math. When I actually took DE I was really glad I knew what I was doing, because we had the hardest (but good) teacher that semester. There were a lot of drops that semester. I know this isn't surprising to most, but I was shocked when I took the course and I was thinking, "literally nothing has changed in math since my dad went to college." I also thought, "dang, my dad is smarter than I give him credit for."


----------



## Master slacker

fhsgfrtdhy


----------



## Orchid PE

Master slacker said:


> fhsgfrtdhy


jksletetf?


----------



## Master slacker

WEPJFJOEF!


----------



## Orchid PE

Master slacker said:


> WEPJFJOEF!


Don't you yell at me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I shuddered a little bit, as I read this. Those classes represent the two lowest grades in my entire undergrad degree... Now, it should be noted that the math department at my school was the devil and really had it out for engineers, so the upper-level math classes that engineers had to take were _brutal_.


Math department at Stony Brook...was interesting.  I took a normal math class, not a 'engineering' math class, so the whole class was theory-based taught by a wonderful Turkish man who had very broken English.  As he was, "If you can do equation with letter, why worry about number?".  I liked working out transformations that took multiple pages of neat-handwriting to solve.  Made me feel like I really worked hard and understood what was going on!



ChebyshevII PE said:


> But you? You wanted to do more diff eq...that’s pretty hard stuff right there. You have to be a lot more talented than you give yourself credit for.


More talented in math than in engineering...not going to lie, once I get some debt paid down and I can figure out a 'comfortable salary' I might not do engineering?  Or I might, gasp, become a teacher like the rest of my family.  That would be a semi-shocker, but, not going to lie, I wouldn't mind teaching?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've thought about starting a farm, and then eventually quitting engineering once the farm is up and running. I read Start Your Farm by Ellen Polishuk and Forrest Pritchard, and from what I gathered you either must a) inherit farmland, or b) deal with leasing land from land owners. Also, you have to a) be a good salesman (I'm not), b) be good at social media (I'm not), and c) deal with not ever being able to make a lot of money.
> 
> Idk. Maybe one day I'll figure out how to be a farmer and quit the 9-5. There are actually some people here at work that raise cattle on the side, but they own land.


Depends on what type of farming you are going for.  Just to feed you and your family/live off grid, wholesale?  Small batch, etc, etc.  I watch a homesteader on youtube who makes me happy.  But I think he was a carpenter before he started the journey, so it made building the goat shed and everything a little bit easier.  Mostly he uses the farm for all the family's food/heating/etc.  Not sure if he sells anything.  Plus I think the wife works a semi-okay job, so they have that to fall back on if things get really rough.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPLE POST

*edit* yes!  Top to avoid doing a double post!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Neato! How'd you learn to do that?


"OTJ training" mostly. My tree required a lot of different methods to discover everything and I spent a lot of time figuring out the methods myself. There diy geneaology guides are written for a different generation with "different" (read:ancient) technologies and were usually written at such a high level as to not be particularly useful. Took me a couple years to get my tree fully fleshed out as far as paper records would allow. But I got so good at it along the way that I can now give people fully fleshed out trees in a matter of days.

Genetic genealogy is usually misunderstood. It's just another tool in the toolbox, but people misuse or misunderstand it all the time. It's really best when used as another confirmatory method.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> trust me, you don't want to be an astronaut. I know way too much about aerospace safety, and NASA internal governance and ethics to trust them with life and death decisions.


That’s what I hear. I’ll just sign up for this space force thing.



RBHeadge PE said:


> I can definitively state that I did not want to dress like Britney Spears, ever.


Ditto!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> architorture
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed the spelling there. This is a new one to me! I will share this with my cube neighbors (literally surrounded by architects).
Click to expand...

That was the standard name for it at Georgia Tech, even some profs called it that. I've heard it used at other schools and thought it was a universal saying.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam, the other pink meat (like McDonald’s food stuffs).

Ugh, I see these ads for McRib. How can anyone eat that?!!! Apparently a bunch of people do.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My current work site does have a bunch of pyrophoric stuff, so...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> My current work site does have a bunch of pyrophoric stuff, so...


Neato!

Also, SPAM.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm curious, RB, what else have you done?
> 
> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)
> 
> I've work in half a dozen retail stores or so (including Sears, Payless, and Christopher &amp;Banks), worked in the dishroom in the dining hall in college then switched to catering (which is partially how I paid for school - plus summer jobs &amp; my mom's GI Bill), tutored, was an RA


First job was as an office summer hire for the 48CES (Air Force civil engineering squadron) where my main task was to file things and break the copier.  I had a similar job the summber beofre my senior year of HS.  Then I went to college, where I worked at Taco Bell, also in the costume shop of the Theater Program, and once I quit the Bell, waiting tables at more places I care to think about.  After I graduated with my Architecture degree, I worked for the predecessor of Nelnet, processing student loans.  It was a basic data entry job that paid crap.  Then I moved to the phone company, where I did technical support for the internet side of things.  Best part about that was I got paid pretty well, and if I had to work holidays (I usually did since I lived far away from family) I got paid triple time, plus night time diferential. Then my boyfriend got a job 7 hours away, so I quit my dream job and moved with him.  Once we were settled, I got a job at an architecture firm, where I worked for 5-6 years, then decided to go back to school to get my engineering degree.  While working full time. During this time I also worked in a materials lab 8 hours a week. One of my class requirements for engineering was an internship, so I quit my full time Architecure job to be a summer intern at an engineering firm, which worked out pretty ok, since I am still there now.

My life goals as a child are were from about 7-10, I wanted to be the second best lawyer in the world (you know, in case I needed to hire the best), then from 10-20, I wanted to be an architect.  Then I decided that wasn't the right fit, but I was almost done with school, so I said screw it and graduated rather than change degrees.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've thought about starting a farm, and then eventually quitting engineering once the farm is up and running. I read Start Your Farm by Ellen Polishuk and Forrest Pritchard, and from what I gathered you either must a) inherit farmland, or b) deal with leasing land from land owners. Also, you have to a) be a good salesman (I'm not), b) be good at social media (I'm not), and c) deal with not ever being able to make a lot of money.
> 
> Idk. Maybe one day I'll figure out how to be a farmer and quit the 9-5. There are actually some people here at work that raise cattle on the side, but they own land.


We have 1.17 acres which is plenty for me. The dream for me is to grow heirloom chili peppers, avocados, and hops. Probably not a lot of money in that, but as I said, it's (one version of) a dream. LadySquare wants livestock (chickens, sheep, and goats, I said no to horses and cows), but I don't think we're financially ready for that.


----------



## leggo PE

I didn't grow up with a ton of jobs. I was a babysitter from ages 12-16, then studied abroad for my junior year of high school. The summer before college, I worked in the office of a disfunctional local grocery store, doing admin and accounts payable/receivable stuff. I did this the summer after my freshman year of college, too. I did an intensive language study program the summer after my sophomore year of college, then studied aboard my junior year, which messed up the following summer. During my fourth year of college, I tutored math and my super senior year, I was a grader for a lower level civil engineering class. Then I got a job at VTrans (Vermont Agency of Transportation) in their structures group. I worked there for 9 months before switching to a private firm. I worked there for two years and then moved back to CA and have been at the same private firm ever since.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm curious, RB, what else have you done?
> 
> Same with all of you? Like what jobs have you had before you were an engineer (or while you were an engineer if you have a side hustle)
> 
> I've work in half a dozen retail stores or so (including Sears, Payless, and Christopher &amp;Banks), worked in the dishroom in the dining hall in college then switched to catering (which is partially how I paid for school - plus summer jobs &amp; my mom's GI Bill), tutored, was an RA


I scrolled back because this is an interesting conversation!

I worked for Starbucks for ten years, you can call it my first career if you want. They had me on the manager track but my body couldn't handle the physical requirements of the job. Worked various side jobs while I was there, too. Went back to community college the last two years I was at the 'bux, then quit most of the way through my first year at uni. I then worked as a grader for the Electrical Engineering dept, and I worked at the front desk in the Mechanical Engineering dept. Then started where I am now after graduation. Still here, 4.5 years later.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Went back to community college the last two years I was at the 'bux


Community college is the best!


----------



## leggo PE

What did I want to be as a kid?

When I was a young kid, I wanted to be a doctor. That stuck for me until I was 10 or 12, and then I didn't really know what I wanted to be. I went to school for engineering because I liked and was good at math. I've mentioned it before, but I started as an environmental engineering major, because I thought it could get me a job in nature. I didn't really get what environmental engineering was at the time, and then got to college and switched to civil engineering after my freshman year. I didn't settle on structural until I took my Structures I class. I found it challenging but really engaging.

I still find it can be challenging, and somewhat engaging.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I found it challenging but really engaging.
> 
> I still find it can be challenging, and somewhat engaging.


*looks at structural calcs* (by consultant)

I definitely don't have the brain power for structural.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I do love how neat and tidy the calcs are though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Triple post?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Community college is the best!


It really is. $8k for two years of community college. $10k my first semester at uni.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> *looks at structural calcs* (by consultant)
> 
> I definitely don't have the brain power for structural.


@squaretaper PE‘s face as he reads the calcs:

View attachment 14387


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I didn't grow up with a ton of jobs. I was a babysitter from ages 12-16, then studied abroad for my junior year of high school. The summer before college, I worked in the office of a disfunctional local grocery store, doing admin and accounts payable/receivable stuff. I did this the summer after my freshman year of college, too. I did an intensive language study program the summer after my sophomore year of college, then studied aboard my junior year, which messed up the following summer. During my fourth year of college, I tutored math and my super senior year, I was a grader for a lower level civil engineering class. Then I got a job at VTrans (Vermont Agency of Transportation) in their structures group. I worked there for 9 months before switching to a private firm. I worked there for two years and then moved back to CA and have been at the same private firm ever since.


Hey someone else with a VT connection!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> What did I want to be as a kid?
> 
> When I was a young kid, I wanted to be a doctor. That stuck for me until I was 10 or 12, and then I didn't really know what I wanted to be. I went to school for engineering because I liked and was good at math. I've mentioned it before, but I started as an environmental engineering major, because I thought it could get me a job in nature. I didn't really get what environmental engineering was at the time, and then got to college and switched to civil engineering after my freshman year. I didn't settle on structural until I took my Structures I class. I found it challenging but really engaging.
> 
> I still find it can be challenging, and somewhat engaging.


interior designer, architect, Coast Guard rescue swimmer, ChemE then went EE. And then realized in college, I should have done physics with a focus in nuclear or NukeE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple!


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Hey someone else with a VT connection!


You didn't know that? I lived there for 8 years! Five college and three working. I took my FE exam probably where you took your PE exam (Norwich?).

Don't miss those winters, that's for sure!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Community college is the best!






MadamPirate said:


> It really is. $8k for two years of community college. $10k my first semester at uni.


I went to a cheap state university. $1500 per semester. After fees, books, etc, it came to about $4.5k a year. I had I had about $6k per year in scholarships. So every semester my university would say, "Hey, you have an overage on your bursar account. Please come pickup your refund check."

Basically, I got paid to go to school.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> You didn't know that? I lived there for 8 years! Five college and three working. I took my FE exam probably where you took your PE exam (Norwich?).
> 
> Don't miss those winters, that's for sure!


No I didn't know! 

I took my FE at Norwich too lol - it's the only testing site in the state for paper exams lol

I *did* miss the winters. After I graduated, I moved to CT and then 3 years later, to Maine for real winters lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *looks at structural calcs* (by consultant)
> 
> I definitely don't have the brain power for structural.


I think you'd be surprised. A lot of it is just knowing the (admittedly thick stack of) applicable codes... Which I, personally, have little desire for.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I went to a cheap state university. $1500 per semester. After fees, books, etc, it came to about $4.5k a year. I had I had about $6k per year in scholarships. So every semester my university would say, "Hey, you have an overage on your bursar account. Please come pickup your refund check."
> 
> Basically, I got paid to go to school.


That's awesome.

ETA: Ooh, tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We have 1.17 acres which is plenty for me. The dream for me is to grow heirloom chili peppers, avocados, and hops. Probably not a lot of money in that, but as I said, it's (one version of) a dream. LadySquare wants livestock (chickens, sheep, and goats, I said no to horses and cows), but I don't think we're financially ready for that.






JayKay PE said:


> Depends on what type of farming you are going for.  Just to feed you and your family/live off grid, wholesale?  Small batch, etc, etc.  I watch a homesteader on youtube who makes me happy.  But I think he was a carpenter before he started the journey, so it made building the goat shed and everything a little bit easier.  Mostly he uses the farm for all the family's food/heating/etc.  Not sure if he sells anything.  Plus I think the wife works a semi-okay job, so they have that to fall back on if things get really rough.


I mainly wanted a farm to sell food locally, and as a by product have food for the family. A lot of restaurants in town buy all their food locally and are proud of that. But, if the market is too saturated here, I'd have to sell elsewhere. I grew up with my family raising chickens and goats. Right now I think my parents have about ~100 free range chickens and ~15 goats. The goats are raised mainly for milk, but are also sold, and every once in a while slaughtered for meat. We also grew corn, watermelons, peas, beans, bell peppers, and jalapenos.

My wife and I used to own 5 acres down in Florida we were going to build on, but the deed restrictions didn't allow equine, bovine, or swine so it wasn't really ideal for homesteading/farming. Ended up selling it. I'm shopping around for 10 acres now just to start something small, maybe raise some cattle for the local market. I'd be fine if I could just break even on the cattle too, just as long as I got me fresh, grass-fed meat for the year.

I've been gardening on the small lots (0.3-0.5 acre) we've lived on. Usually the normal stuff like lettuce, peas, beans, cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, etc. I grew a ton of birds eye chili peppers this past season by accident, so I've been making hot sauce as Christmas gifts. Next season I plan on growing Carolina Reapers and Ghost Peppers.

I have the knowledge and abilities to be a farmer, just not the time and money. So I have 0 of the 2 needed things.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I grew a ton of birds eye chili peppers this past season by accident


It's been tough to get my chili peppers thriving. I can get them started but they're so weak and twiggy. I live in northern California so the weather can be hot, but the climate is probably too cold overall for chili peppers. Greenhouse is in the design phase (in my noggin) but no money to pay for it at this time.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's been tough to get my chili peppers thriving. I can get them started but they're so weak and twiggy. I live in northern California so the weather can be hot, but the climate is probably too cold overall for chili peppers. Greenhouse is in the design phase (in my noggin) but no money to pay for it at this time.


A buddy of mine had a similar problem this year. His problems were a) his pots were too small to begin with, and b) had too many plants per pot. He also didn't water them enough. And just used basic dirt from his yard with nothing added. I probably should've suggested some mushroom compost or something.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> I've been gardening on the small lots (0.3-0.5 acre) we've lived on. Usually the normal stuff like lettuce, peas, beans, cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, etc. I grew a ton of birds eye chili peppers this past season by accident, so I've been making hot sauce as Christmas gifts. Next season I plan on growing Carolina Reapers and Ghost Peppers.


Tagging @Supe for the pepper stuff! He makes hot sauces from peppers he grows too.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Halfway through the workweek SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WMATA sucks


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> A buddy of mine had a similar problem this year. His problems were a) his pots were too small to begin with, and b) had too many plants per pot. He also didn't water them enough. And just used basic dirt from his yard with nothing added. I probably should've suggested some mushroom compost or something.


Cool! Well, I am a n00b at peppers so I welcome any advice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Halfway through the workweek SPAM


WHUT. Already??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I just want 20 acre, away from everybody! The older I get, the less I like people. And...I didn’t like people much to begin with.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I just want 20 acre, away from everybody! The older I get, the less I like people. And...I didn’t like people much to begin with.


You are my spirit animal.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> WHUT. Already??


Yeah, I posted this as I was leaving work, and I'm taking W-F off.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I posted this as I was leaving work, and I'm taking W-F off.


Oh yeah...EST. Duh.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Need more spam. What is the current post count?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

15664

Feels like things have slowed down. Gotta get to 18,whatever Remember


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

no double posts


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> WHUT. Already??


I'm WFH tomorrow because possible blizzard, so I am already just about finished with the workweek!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> 15664
> 
> Feels like things have slowed down. Gotta get to 18,whatever Remember


We've probably got at least 2 more weeks. No need to be in too much of a rush.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

Monday spam


----------



## Aiden

asd


----------



## Aiden

qweeasd


----------



## Aiden

-_-


----------



## Aiden




----------



## Aiden

=P

edit: TOP


----------



## Aiden

second


----------



## Aiden

third


----------



## Aiden

fourth


----------



## Aiden

fifth


----------



## Aiden

spam?


----------



## Aiden

spammm?


----------



## Aiden

18.4k spam??? lets goo.......


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I mainly wanted a farm to sell food locally, and as a by product have food for the family. A lot of restaurants in town buy all their food locally and are proud of that. But, if the market is too saturated here, I'd have to sell elsewhere. I grew up with my family raising chickens and goats. Right now I think my parents have about ~100 free range chickens and ~15 goats. The goats are raised mainly for milk, but are also sold, and every once in a while slaughtered for meat. We also grew corn, watermelons, peas, beans, bell peppers, and jalapenos.
> 
> My wife and I used to own 5 acres down in Florida we were going to build on, but the deed restrictions didn't allow equine, bovine, or swine so it wasn't really ideal for homesteading/farming. Ended up selling it. I'm shopping around for 10 acres now just to start something small, maybe raise some cattle for the local market. I'd be fine if I could just break even on the cattle too, just as long as I got me fresh, grass-fed meat for the year.
> 
> I've been gardening on the small lots (0.3-0.5 acre) we've lived on. Usually the normal stuff like lettuce, peas, beans, cucumbers, tomatoes, peppers, etc. I grew a ton of birds eye chili peppers this past season by accident, so I've been making hot sauce as Christmas gifts. Next season I plan on growing Carolina Reapers and Ghost Peppers.
> 
> I have the knowledge and abilities to be a farmer, just not the time and money. So I have 0 of the 2 needed things.


I garden on our 0.4 acre lot as well. I really enjoy it, but am always looking to build more raised beds. I think I would like to have about 5-10 acres for a retirement gig to sell locally at a farmers market and enjoy what I am doing, but benefit other people as well.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Tired of explaining to people why results won't come out on December 4th SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Tired of explaining to people why results won't come out on December 4th SPAM


I dont even bother. Just post a SMH gif over and over instead


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Tired of explaining to people why results won't come out on December 4th SPAM


Because it's Dec 3rd....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Tired of explaining to people why results won't come out on December 4th SPAM


Ok great, but will they come out of Dec 5?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I dont even bother. Just post a SMH gif over and over instead


I never actually googled that one. Just did. Lots of good ones ill have use in the next couple weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tomorrow i might post a bunch 9f those in this thread.

For like practice.


----------



## EhmayWuntee P.E.

Hello all, yes I am still alive, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ok great, but will they come out of Dec 5?


Only if you send me $200, cash in the next 24 hours. 

:Locolaugh: :rotflmao: :deadhorse:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Only if you send me $200, cash in the next 24 hours.
> 
> :Locolaugh: :rotflmao: :deadhorse:


So if i don't pay, does that mean that the results will be delayed a month?


----------



## Road Guy

Worlds worst cup of coffee


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Worlds worst cup of coffee


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Up early with puppy spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Shes being mouthy spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Im also making breakfast buns spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She tried to be Sylvia Plath this morning spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I finally did my physical therapy spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She had some concerns spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She also tried to nom the resistance band spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

But now shes curled up on my lap spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So if i don't pay, does that mean that the results will be delayed a month?


Yes. Or two months if you're in Pennsylvania.

:deadhorse:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 32 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mornin'


Morning spam to you too, sir.


----------



## NikR_PE

Good morning spammers


----------



## Orchid PE

Last workday this week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Last workday this week.


 Same.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Today is my Wednesday


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Including today, I have only nine days where I need to go into the office this year.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am poor and need to work many days until the end of the year.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

mornin'. F5 Spam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Including today, I have only nine days where I need to go into the office this year.


You sound like my hubs.  He is in a terrible sitiuation, where he earns stupid amounts of vacation per pay period, then due to flood emergencies and retirements coinciding, was not allowed to take vaca for a good part of this year, now has ridiculous amount of use or lose.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am poor and need to work many days until the end of the year.


Ditto


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I wake up some days, and think about how I only had two things I wanted when I grew up. I would have thought having a normal life wouldn’t have been too much of pipe dream. But here I am, in the land of crazy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am poor and need to work many days until the end of the year.


I am not poor but I'd rather take my PTO to do something more than just sit at home - I have the privilege that my family is 1.5 hours away tho so it's easy to go visit


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I wake up some days, and think about how I only had two things I wanted when I grew up. I would have thought having a normal life wouldn’t have been too much of pipe dream. But here I am, in the land of crazy.


what were the 2 things?


----------



## Wow_PE!

Tomorrow is my Friday


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> what were the 2 things?


Be an astronaut and have a normal life....I mean, I know they are contradictory, but at least one could have been a reality.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wow! said:


> Tomorrow is my Friday


samesies.

And I think I'm just going to leave early.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m pto po’, so I’m po’


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I am not poor but I'd rather take my PTO to do something more than just sit at home - I have the privilege that my family is 1.5 hours away tho so it's easy to go visit


I just started this job and have a end-of-December vacation planned (December 26 to New Years) and then an ultra 19-day vacation in June. ...So I'm PTO-stingy.

My family is now too far away for me to visit easily.  Which is sadddd.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I swear, they need to hire retired engineers to do document management and run the ‘vault’/document database. It does me no friggin good, Karen, to know what the tube bundle looks like without having the shell and channel details, when I’m needing to find info on the nozzles. Just because the bundle was replaced doesn’t mean the whole friggin exchanger is obsolete. I mean, the bundle isn’t out there installed by itself!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> View attachment 14523
> 
> 
> mornin'. F5 Spam


too early, wait another two weeks


----------



## JayKay PE

Even though I showered, my hands still smell like onions garlic...And I know I should be distressed about being smelly at work, but all I am is hungry now.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, planning a bridal shower/bachelorette party from four states away is a little difficult.

*sigh*


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POST


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, planning a bridal shower/bachelorette party from four states away is a little difficult.
> 
> *sigh*


No it’s not, just google map all the bars in the area. Hire a stripper. Done.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, planning a bridal shower/bachelorette party from four states away is a little difficult.
> 
> *sigh*


I would think it'd be difficult regardless of location but that's largely because I don't drink or go out so I'd be useless lol


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> No it’s not, just google map all the bars in the area. Hire a stripper. Done.


I can't do that to my friend!  She's so tiny and adorable and wants to be real low-key (I don't think I can even get her to wear a bride-to-be sash)!  I think we're going to do a murder/mystery theater show in NYC and maybe a speakeasy afterwards for hanging out.  She doesn't drink due to medical issues, so nothing too crazy.

Shower...God I'm hoping it can be held at someone's house so I don't need to go crazy with decorations.  Are couple showers a thing?  I kinda want her husband and his family/friends to be there too?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can't do that to my friend!  She's so tiny and adorable and wants to be real low-key (I don't think I can even get her to wear a bride-to-be sash)!  I think we're going to do a murder/mystery theater show in NYC and maybe a speakeasy afterwards for hanging out.  She doesn't drink due to medical issues, so nothing too crazy.
> 
> Shower...God I'm hoping it can be held at someone's house so I don't need to go crazy with decorations.  Are couple showers a thing?  I kinda want her husband and his family/friends to be there too?


jack &amp; jill bridal showers are totally a thing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can't do that to my friend!  She's so tiny and adorable and wants to be real low-key (I don't think I can even get her to wear a* bride-to-be sash*)!  I think we're going to do a murder/mystery theater show in NYC and maybe a speakeasy afterwards for hanging out.  She doesn't drink due to medical issues, so nothing too crazy.
> 
> Shower...God I'm hoping it can be held at someone's house so I don't need to go crazy with decorations.  Are couple showers a thing?  I kinda want* her husband *and his family/friends to be there too?


Is she already married?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Snowpocalypse spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Have no fear, Cheby the Shev is here!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Snowpocalypse spam.


where?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> where?


Denver. This picture was at 6ish this morning


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can't do that to my friend!  She's so tiny and adorable and wants to be real low-key (I don't think I can even get her to wear a bride-to-be sash)!  I think we're going to do a murder/mystery theater show in NYC and maybe a speakeasy afterwards for hanging out.  She doesn't drink due to medical issues, so nothing too crazy.
> 
> Shower...God I'm hoping it can be held at someone's house so I don't need to go crazy with decorations.  Are couple showers a thing?  I kinda want her husband and his family/friends to be there too?


My mom and aunt invited themselves to my bachelorette, and two of my three bridesmaids don't drink, so I kept it super low key. Went to a paper goods store and did a little party where we made fun portraits, etc, then went out to eat. It ended up being a lot of fun. 

Does she want a shower? We skipped the shower. We'd already been living together for several years at that point, we already had crap.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Denver. This picture was at 6ish this morning
> 
> View attachment 14524


Moving to Denver is #goals.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Moving to Denver is #goals.


I've been here 12 years in January. I love it, and even more now that I don't work retail anymore.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is she already married?


...no?  Bachelorette party is usually before...Which is why the bride-to-be sash is usually a thing, as well as dildo tiaras (I have never done a bachelorette party that included that, but we did go to Vegas and saw something down under that was like a male stripper show, which was more funny than sexy).

@LyceeFruit I thought Jack &amp; Jill/couple showers were a thing, my cousin recently did it, but wasn't sure if it was more mainstream or just my cousin being lazy.

@txjennah PE Not sure if she particularly wants a shower, but I'm thinking it's another opportunity for people to see her and the groom before the wedding?  This is the friend I talked about who moved her wedding up by a year, so it's kinda short notice and a shower might be easier to do than a wedding for some people.  She is living with her fiance, and they have a house, but they might use the shower as a way to get more practical stuff that they've been eyeing and never bought (or even use it as a fund for the honeymoon)?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I've been here 12 years in January. I love it, and even more now that I don't work retail anymore.


Ugggggggh, I'd love to move to Denver!  Snoooooooow.  Healthy living!!!!  I have a friend who lives there that I def need to go visit sometime soon.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugggggggh, I'd love to move to Denver!  Snoooooooow.  Healthy living!!!!  I have a friend who lives there that I def need to go visit sometime soon.


Look, more snow! My back patio, just now:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...no?  Bachelorette party is usually before...Which is why the bride-to-be sash is usually a thing, as well as dildo tiaras (I have never done a bachelorette party that included that, but we did go to Vegas and saw something down under that was like a male stripper show, which was more funny than sexy).
> 
> @LyceeFruit I thought Jack &amp; Jill/couple showers were a thing, my cousin recently did it, but wasn't sure if it was more mainstream or just my cousin being lazy.
> 
> @txjennah PE Not sure if she particularly wants a shower, but I'm thinking it's another opportunity for people to see her and the groom before the wedding?  This is the friend I talked about who moved her wedding up by a year, so it's kinda short notice and a shower might be easier to do than a wedding for some people.  She is living with her fiance, and they have a house, but they might use the shower as a way to get more practical stuff that they've been eyeing and never bought (or even use it as a fund for the honeymoon)?


idk if they're mainstream tbh but they're definitely a thing and a completely reasonable thing in my ever-so-practical mind 

and RB was questioning you since you called her fiance her husband when talking about the joint shower

edit: also if she/they don't want the shower, i'd skip it since its one less thing for you to plan and fret about


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Look, more snow! My back patio, just now:
> 
> View attachment 14525


Looks like an upslope front. Enjoy...

For people not familiar with Colorado's front range, this typically happens about once or twice per year.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I want snow. Not sure how our dog will handle it - I can't wait for that lol


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> idk if they're mainstream tbh but they're definitely a thing and a completely reasonable thing in my ever-so-practical mind
> 
> and RB was questioning you since you called her fiance her husband when talking about the joint shower
> 
> edit: also if she/they don't want the shower, i'd skip it since its one less thing for you to plan and fret about


I keep switching husband/fiance/boyfriend/whatever he is since the wedding is happening so soon.  Like, they don't even have invitations out yet (screams in procrastination) so I'm calling him her whatever from now on.

As for the shower...she did mention it a couple times.  Not sure if she is mentioning it as a "we need to do this" or a "weddings have this, right?", but I figure if it can be held at someone's house it'll be easier.  She gave me free rein to figure out the dates and actually said she would prefer if it was all done on a single weekend since I have to travel in to come.  I def think a more 'party/get together'-vibe is better than a 'girls only'-vibe, since she doesn't really like being the center of attention but her fiance is really excited/happy about getting married to her (AS HE SHOULD BE).

*edit* - Why are all my top posts about me complaining/worrying about something?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> actually said she would prefer if it was all done on a single weekend since I have to travel in to come.  I def think a more 'party/get together'-vibe is better than a 'girls only'-vibe, since she doesn't really like being the center of attention but her fiance is really excited/happy about getting married to her (AS HE SHOULD BE).


I like her style - v practical


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so I got a coupon to get one of these posters for free, not sure what I should pick: https://crownandpaw.com/collections/custom-posters


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so I got a coupon to get one of these posters for free, not sure what I should pick: https://crownandpaw.com/collections/custom-posters


Duh.  Astronaut.  If you can't be one, at least your pet can!

*edit* Wait.  Ice hockey player.  DO THAT ONE.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Looks like an upslope front. Enjoy...
> 
> For people not familiar with Colorado's front range, this typically happens about once or twice per year.


Yup! The foothills (where I am) are getting the brunt of it, but they've closed both the interstates to the east due to blizzard conditions. 70 to the west is also shut down in two places, one due to rock slide and one due to a hazmat/DOA accident. I think 25 north is shut down to Wyoming for blizzard conditions as well. At least 500 flights are canceled out of DIA. 

So glad I'm WFH today.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugggggggh, I'd love to move to Denver!  Snoooooooow.  Healthy living!!!!  I have a friend who lives there that I def need to go visit sometime soon.


I went in 2015 and I looooved it. As much as I loved Austin, I told Husband I'd leave Austin for Denver in a heartbeat!  I'm still hoping we end up there one day. I'll put up with snow for the Rockies.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I went in 2015 and I looooved it. As much as I loved Austin, I told Husband I'd leave Austin for Denver in a heartbeat!  I'm still hoping we end up there one day. I'll put up with snow for the Rockies.


And yet, you ended up in Indiana.

Took the wrong interstate?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> And yet, you ended up in Indiana.
> 
> Took the wrong interstate?


He did actually have an interview in Colorado, but it would have been in a more remote area. And he got this job offer first


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> He did actually have an interview in Colorado, but it would have been in a more remote area. And he got this job offer first


More remote?  Ohhhhh, yeah, you might have made the better choice in that case.  Remote Colorado gets...a bit creepy.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> More remote?  Ohhhhh, yeah, you might have made the better choice in that case.  Remote Colorado gets...a bit creepy.


I've found that I need to be at least 20 minutes from the comforts of suburbia. And I need to be at least close to a big city.  Otherwise I think I'd be unhappy.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> Moving to Denver is #goals.


Agree, I have a few friends who live there, and I see all these pictures. But, no to Denver...too City. I need to be a little more away from people.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> More remote?  Ohhhhh, yeah, you might have made the better choice in that case.  Remote Colorado gets...a bit creepy.


Nah....try deep east Texas towns for creepy.

Where do I sign up for this job?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I get frustrated driving in Denver.....but is has that Ham store! It’s too much like Houston lite.


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Nah....try deep east Texas towns for creepy.
> 
> Where do I sign up for this job?


I've managed to avoid most of east Texas during my time there, other than a field job here or there.


----------



## leggo PE

Looks like there's finally some reason in the forecast, eh @squaretaper PE?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Agree, I have a few friends who live there, and I see all these pictures. But, no to Denver...too City. I need to be a little more away from people.


It was so less crazy here when I first moved here. Now there's such an influx of people that it's reminding me of SoCal. And so many of them don't know how to drive on snow/ice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Looks like there's finally some reason in the forecast, eh @squaretaper PE?


Finally! My two doggos won't like it though. They're wimps about pooping in the rain.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, morning SPAMMERS.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> It was so less crazy here when I first moved here. Now there's such an influx of people that it's reminding me of SoCal. And so many of them don't know how to drive on snow/ice.


::raises hand::

At least I do everyone a favor and stay home. Though I know I'll need to learn to drive in it eventually.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Finally! My two doggos won't like it though. They're wimps about pooping in the rain.


Mine too. I usually have to stand outside in the rain with him for solidarity.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Have no fear, Cheby the Shiv is here!


FIFY.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Mine too. I usually have to stand outside in the rain with him for solidarity.


I've invested in a 'golf' umbrella (which I guess is just a huge umbrella) so I hold that over us. I think the girl doggo appreciates it. She's a total wimp regardless. She's also afraid of leaves blowing across the yard. The single leaves are the scariest. Descended from wolves my foot...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Looks like there's finally some reason in the forecast, eh @squaretaper PE?


My bike commuter buddies and I are planning to do a rain ride (well, just our regular commute, but with the longer option and it has to be pouring) to test out our gravel riding setup. Gonna be miserable and fun.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, .

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MadamPirate said:


> And so many of them don't know how to drive on snow/ice.


That’s why my mother vowed to never visit or move where it snowed, in all of her adult life. She said she had enough as a kid. 
When I do drive in it, I’m the grandma people are honking at.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> That’s why my mother vowed to never visit or move where it snowed, in all of her adult life. She said she had enough as a kid.
> When I do drive in it, I’m the grandma people are honking at.


Mafia dedded - acceptablé.

Real life dedded - no acceptablé.

Also, Subaru powa!


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> That’s why my mother vowed to never visit or move where it snowed, in all of her adult life. She said she had enough as a kid.
> When I do drive in it, I’m the grandma people are honking at.


My dad grew up in Rochester, NY, so he got the whole lake-effect snow.  He hates snow soooooo much and though he knows how to drive in it, and passed it onto us kids, he def wants to become a Hawaii snowbird.  He's actually going to be skyping his students during January since he's out there for 20-something days to avoid the cold/snow.

When I drive in the snow I go as quickly as my car can handle.  Little Corolla has gone through many blizzards without skidding out!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Little Corolla


+1. I miss my 1991 Corolla, it was a POS but that didn't really matter.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Tired of explaining to people why results won't come out on December 4th SPAM


You're too helpful Will.I.Am... probably because you're still in the thick of it. I'm just going to start trolling people, push Dec 4th and watch everyone's head explode when it doesn't happen.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

As a southerner, I don't understand snow.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

A friend in Colorado sent this picture...

edit: I probably shouldn't share other people's pictures,


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a southerner, I don't understand snow.


As a Californian, I don't understand seasons.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a southerner, I don't understand snow.


its the white powdery stuff found on beignets


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a Californian, I don't understand seasons.


fire and non fire.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a Californian, I don't understand seasons.


In New Orleans we have 4 seasons: 


Mardi Gras season

Crawfish season

Snowball season

Football season

View attachment 14526


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In New Orleans we have 4 seasons:
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras
> 
> Crawfish
> 
> Snowball
> 
> Football


You forgot hurricane season.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a Californian, I don't understand seasons.


California has all four seasons:


rainy

dry

dry / fire

windy + dry / fire


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NikR said:


> You forgot hurricane season.


You can't have 5 season silly. That's not how nature works.

I guess hurricane and snowball season are synonymous


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> As a southerner, I don't understand snow.


Not true. I know lots of people from Alabama who talk about the '93 blizzard; or the '96 blizzard with 2 inches of snow that shut down everything for days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> In New Orleans we have 4 seasons:
> 
> 
> Mardi Gras season
> 
> Crawfish season
> 
> Snowball season
> 
> Football season


ooc, how do you pronounce crawfish?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The only season I care about concerns sunspots.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> 2 inches of snow that shut down everything for days


Sounds like Seattle. I had my college classes cancelled for a week for less than this.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

felt like spamming because I feel like we are getting close to PE EXAM RESULTS WEEK!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

craw-fish
not cray-fish


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a Californian, I don't understand seasons.


As someone from the Deep South, neither do I.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> craw-fish
> not cray-fish


We call them crawdads?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> craw-fish
> not cray-fish


Preach!!!

Also, puh-khan.....not pee-can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Or...écrevisse.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> craw-fish
> not cray-fish


so you pronounce it incorrectly? 

I'm actually a little surprised you didn't list craw-dad as an option


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not true. I know lots of people from Alabama who talk about the '93 blizzard; or the '96 blizzard with 2 inches of snow that shut down everything for days.


Yep that happens here from time to time. 

You have to realize:


The city does not have road salt.

No one has snow tires, winter tires, or tire chains. They don't even sell winter tires here.

No one has any experience driving in snow or ice

Our pipes aren't well insulated, so they can easily freeze or burst

People make fun for a little bit of snow or a minor freeze shutting down the city, like southerns are soft. But we just aren't equipped for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Preach!!!
> 
> Also, puh-khan.....not pee-can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> so you pronounce it incorrectly?
> 
> I'm actually a little surprised you didn't list craw-dad as an option


As far as I'm aware, we use all three spellings / pronunciations here.


----------



## Orchid PE

We said puh khan in FL.


----------



## Orchid PE

And crawl-fish.


----------



## Orchid PE

And car-muhl.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I don't see puh-kon, anywhere on the map, so it must be wrong.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> We call them crawdads?


Me too!

Though if I have to choose something else I will always say craw-fish.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pre-summer

Summer

Post-Summer

Almost Fall

And there is always a reason to eat! It’s why imma fluffy peoples.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

aspiringWRE_PE said:


> felt like spamming because I feel like we are getting close to PE EXAM RESULTS WEEK!!


YAY! Results Spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yep that happens here from time to time.
> 
> You have to realize:
> 
> 
> The city does not have road salt
> 
> No one has snow tires or tire chains
> 
> No one has any experience driving in snow or ice
> 
> Our pipes aren't well insulated, so they can easily freeze or burst
> 
> People make fun for a little bit of snow or a minor freeze shutting down the city, like southerns are soft. But we just aren't equipped for it.


I wasn't making fun of it. I lived in Atlanta for two years so I totally get and sympathize with how the lack of supporting infrastructure makes things difficult.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I don't see puh-kon, anywhere on the map, so it must be wrong.


Yeah, it's kinda missing my version of puh-kahn too


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> And crawl-fish.


I love that southern additional "L" that's added everywhere.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yep that happens here from time to time.
> 
> You have to realize:
> 
> 
> The city does not have road salt
> 
> No one has snow tires or tire chains
> 
> No one has any experience driving in snow or ice
> 
> Our pipes aren't well insulated, so they can easily freeze or burst
> 
> People make fun for a little bit of snow or a minor freeze shutting down the city, like southerns are soft. But we just aren't equipped for it.


Yep!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sawlzall.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I love that southern additional "L" that's added everywhere.


Not my southern.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Sawlzall.


Is this not how it's pronounced?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Sawlzall.


No.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Not my southern.


This


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And the aspirated "H" sound.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think it's cute. Just made a new friend from...I think Minden? Just outside of Shreveport. She talks like that.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> craw-fish
> not cray-fish


My family has always called them mudbugs, not sure if that's a thing.  Also, almost never have them on Long Island due to regional seafood reigning king (i.e, lobster rolls + stuffed clams + oysters + mussels), so I feel like I haven't eaten one of them ever?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My mom joked with us kids about how we pronounced words. I didn’t understand it, until I had kids who are now fluent in east Texas George Bush speak.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> And the aspirated "H" sound.


What else do we say?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Nah....try deep east Texas towns for creepy.
> 
> Where do I sign up for this job?


Way north Maine gets creepy


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yep that happens here from time to time.
> 
> You have to realize:
> 
> 
> The city does not have road salt.
> 
> No one has snow tires, winter tires, or tire chains. They don't even sell winter tires here.
> 
> No one has any experience driving in snow or ice
> 
> Our pipes aren't well insulated, so they can easily freeze or burst
> 
> People make fun for a little bit of snow or a minor freeze shutting down the city, like southerns are soft. But we just aren't equipped for it.


That and there are these huge overpasses, at least in Texas, that become death traps in ice.


----------



## blybrook PE

eh?


----------



## Orchid PE

Also, my dad who's from Pittsburgh, speaks pittsburghese which is pretty funny to us.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> People make fun for a little bit of snow or a minor freeze shutting down the city, like southerns are soft. But we just aren't equipped for it.


So I was in a long term relationship with someone from SE Alabama, and she spent most of her life in the south. She wasn't prepared for the climate differences. So I took her car to shop in the late autumn because it was misbehaving and the mechanic complained that it looks like no one had ever even attempted to winterize it. I told him, we'll yeah, she's from Alabama, and it doesn't ever get cold there.

Her fist snow/sleet/ice storm was a real challenge too. It was early in the storm and she kept slipping on the pavement when she tried to walk home from the train station. She called me and wanted me to come drive her the 3 blocks to her place. I was 45 min away in clear weather so this was clearly impractical. I had to explain to her *twice* to walk on the grass so she could get traction. She eventually tried it, and was able to walk home.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Sounds like Seattle. I had my college classes cancelled for a week for less than this.


I had to crutch in 6in of snow my senior year. Classes were only *delayed* once in my 4 years. Literally no one understood what that meant since we hadn't had a delay before


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Way north Maine gets creepy


Thanks Stephen King!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Also, my dad who's from Pittsburgh, speaks pittsburghese which is pretty funny to us.


It's funny to people from the correct side of Pennsylvania too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Also, my dad who's from Pittsburgh, speaks pittsburghese which is pretty funny to us.


Whoa, neat! Can you imitate it?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I was in a long term relationship with someone from SE Alabama, and she spent most of her life in the south. She wasn't prepared for the climate differences. So I took her car to shop in the late autumn because it was misbehaving and the mechanic complained that it looks like no one had ever even attempted to winterize it. I told him, we'll yeah, she's from Alabama, and it doesn't ever get cold there.
> 
> Her fist snow/sleet/ice storm was a real challenge too. It was early in the storm and she kept slipping on the pavement when she tried to walk home from the train station. She called me and wanted me to come drive her the 3 blocks to her place. I was 45 min away in clear weather so this was clearly impractical. I had to explain to her *twice* to walk on the grass so she could get traction. She eventually tried it, and was able to walk home.


I am now googling what it means to winterize a car.


----------



## Orchid PE

Aunt = ant
Caramel = Car-muhl
Creek = Creek (like meek)
Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
Route = Rout
Caught = cot
Tiny lobster = Crawlfish
Gym shoes = sneakers
Groceries go in a = Buggy
Carbonated drink = Soda/Coke
Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, because I have become more comfortable at work, my accent is slipping in a little (loosening that hold on the work-speak accent).

I got made fun of for how I saw drawer.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am now googling what it means to winterize a car.


Antifreeze is a thing? I guess? You can tell I haven't done shit to winterize my car.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I was on this tour in Austria a few years ago. It was me, the Austrian guide, a couple from Brazil, and a couple from UAE. it was February, in the Alps, snow everywhere.

The guide and I had to explain snow and winter to them. They had never seen it before and had no idea how to walk in it. I also had to explain why to avoid yellow snow. Sort of awkward...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Aunt = ant
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
> Route = Rout
> Caught = cot
> Tiny lobster = Crawlfish
> Gym shoes = sneakers
> Groceries go in a = Buggy
> Carbonated drink = Soda/Coke
> Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


Thanks for the glossary!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Whoa, neat! Can you imitate it?


Not intentionally. Some words slip out on accident.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Aunt = ant
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
> Route = Rout
> Caught = cot
> Tiny lobster = Crawlfish
> Gym shoes = sneakers
> Groceries go in a = Buggy
> Carbonated drink = Soda/Coke
> Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


Aunt = ant
Caramel = car-a-mel
Creek = creek (like meek)
Pajamas = puh-jah-muhs
Route = rowt
Caught =cawt 
Tiny lobster = crayfish?  mudbaby? baby lobster?
Gym shoes = sneakers
Groceries go in a = cahrt
Carbonated drink = soda
Bug that rolls into a ball = pillbug (poke it with a stick!)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, because I have become more comfortable at work, my accent is slipping in a little (loosening that hold on the work-speak accent).
> 
> I got made fun of for how I saw drawer.


Are they giving you hell for pronouncing "coffee" correctly?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am now googling what it means to winterize a car.


Ok, just fluids, battery, and tires. Mostly just regular maintenance stuff.

I would not have though to use a thinner oil or that there was winter wiper fluid with a lower freezing point.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think "buggy" would be the most exotic one. I'm not a good reference for anything though, I learned English from ESL speakers so I'm all screwed up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Antifreeze is a thing? I guess? You can tell I haven't done shit to winterize my car.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Antifreeze = coolant right? Same stuff

Just because it tastes good, doesn't mean you should drink it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I am now googling what it means to winterize a car.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, because I have become more comfortable at work, my accent is slipping in a little (loosening that hold on the work-speak accent).
> 
> I got made fun of for how I saw drawer.


Jwor?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, because I have become more comfortable at work, my accent is slipping in a little (loosening that hold on the work-speak accent).
> 
> I got made fun of for how I saw drawer.


At least you have something identifiable. I sound like...nothing at all.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are they giving you hell for pronouncing "coffee" correctly?


I don't drink coffee in the office, but I have been given severe side-eye from counter staff when I ordered a cup the other day.  They tried to 'fix' how I pronounce it and it just didn't work.  They also tried to teach me how to say 'Hoosier', but something about my accent causes severe dipthong and it does not come out right.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are they giving you hell for pronouncing "coffee" correctly?


Is it not caw-fee?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Jwor?


draw

it's the thing you open and close.  

*AHHHH, just realize you can't hear this in thick JK-LI accent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Aunt = ant
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
> Route = Rout
> Caught = cot
> Tiny lobster = Crawlfish
> Gym shoes = sneakers
> Groceries go in a = Buggy
> Carbonated drink = Soda/Coke
> Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


Aunt = context driven pronunciation
Caramel = Car-muhl
Creek = Creek (like meek)
Pajamas = Puh-jah-muhs
Route = context driven pronunciation
Caught = cawt
Tiny lobster = cray-fish
Gym shoes = sneakers
Groceries go in a = cart or bag
Carbonated drink = Soda
Bug that rolls into a ball = potato bug or pill bug


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't drink coffee in the office, but I have been given severe side-eye from counter staff when I ordered a cup the other day.  They tried to 'fix' how I pronounce it and it just didn't work.  They also tried to teach me how to say 'Hoosier', but something about my accent causes severe dipthong and it does not come out right.


Hoozher? Hooz-er? Hooz-see-ur?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> At least you have something identifiable. I sound like...nothing at all.
> 
> Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


Work accent = almost nothing identifiable except for water and coffee, tbh (wah-tah and caw-fee).  But when I start relaxing and getting comfortable with my surroundings, my accent comes out a little.  When I talk to native NY/LIers and/or am drunk...accent comes out a lot.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> draw
> 
> it's the thing you open and close.
> 
> *AHHHH, just realize you can't hear this in thick JK-LI accent.


There is a lady I work with that's from NJ. So same accent, right???


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is it not caw-fee?


Harder k-sound.  Like.  It's obnoxious.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hoozher? Hooz-er? Hooz-see-ur?


"Whosyour" daddy.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't drink coffee in the office, but I have been given severe side-eye from counter staff when I ordered a cup the other day.  They tried to 'fix' how I pronounce it and it just didn't work.  They also tried to teach me how to say 'Hoosier', but something about my accent causes severe dipthong and it does not come out right.


I hate when that happens haha.  Like when I order biscotti. I say the Italian pronunciation and I always a response of, "Oh bisCOTTi? Ok."


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Aunt = context driven pronunciation
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jah-muhs
> Route = context driven pronunciation
> Caught = cawt
> Tiny lobster = cray-fish
> Gym shoes = sneakers
> Groceries go in a = cart or bag
> Carbonated drink = Soda
> Bug that rolls into a ball = potato bug or pill bug


Potato bug = CPB = destroys all the crops

Pill bug = lives under rocks and is cute

Only reason why they are differentiated where I am (I forgot about my Cornell Co-Op summer internships where I did potato and then viticulture for 2 years_


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE Do you say mark or mahk?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> There is a lady I work with that's from NJ. So same accent, right???


depends, where in Jersey?

North Jersey is closer to NY accent

South Jersey is closer to Philly accent

central Jersey is a mix

Pinies = West Virginia


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> There is a lady I work with that's from NJ. So same accent, right???


My face is sad right now.

As for Hoosier...they tried the "Whosyour" daddy with me.  It came out even weirder with the LI accent since we go higher at the end of 'whosyah' almost like a question, which means it doesn't sound correct.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> depends, where in Jersey?
> 
> North Jersey is closer to NY accent
> 
> South Jersey is closer to Philly accent
> 
> central Jersey is a mix


Y'all sound the same to us.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> @JayKay PE Do you say mark or mahk?


Name or target?  Does it have a 'c' at the end?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Aunt = context driven pronunciation
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jah-muhs
> Route = context driven pronunciation
> Caught = cawt
> Tiny lobster = cray-fish
> Gym shoes = sneakers
> Groceries go in a = cart or bag
> Carbonated drink = Soda
> Bug that rolls into a ball = potato bug or pill bug


Fine

Aunt = aunt or ant
Caramel = Ca-ruh-mel
Creek = Creek (like meek)
Pajamas = Puh-jah-muhs
Route = root, sometimes rout (rhymes with out)
Caught = cawt
Tiny lobster = craw-fish
Gym shoes = tennis shoes, sometimes sneakers
Groceries go in a = shopping cart (buggy is acceptable)
Carbonated drink = soft drink, cold drink, coke (soda is acceptable. NEVER POP, NEVER EVER)
Bug that rolls into a ball = pill bug or roly poly


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Y'all sound the same to us.


YOU SAID Y'ALL!!! *claps hands in glee*


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Name or target?  Does it have a 'c' at the end?


Both.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

You're trying to collect fudgies today?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> YOU SAID Y'ALL!!! *claps hands in glee*


Y'all don't say that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Aunt = ant
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
> Route = Rout
> Caught = cot
> Tiny lobster = Crawlfish
> Gym shoes = sneakers
> Groceries go in a = Buggy
> Carbonated drink = Soda/Coke
> Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


Aunt = ant
Caramel = Car-muhl
Creek = Creek (like meek)
Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
Route = Rout
Caught = cot
Tiny lobster = Crawdad
Gym shoes = tennis shoes
Groceries go in a = cart
Carbonated drink = pop (though I've gotten myself into the habit of saying "soda" more often...I grew up using "pop")
Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


----------



## Orchid PE

Waiter: Try "whosyer" daddy.
@JayKay PE: Who is your daddy?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Aunt = ant
> Caramel = Car-muhl
> Creek = Creek (like meek)
> Pajamas = Puh-jam-uhs
> Route = Rout
> Caught = cot
> Tiny lobster = Crawdad
> Gym shoes = tennis shoes
> Groceries go in a = cart
> Carbonated drink = pop (though I've gotten myself into the habit of saying "soda" more often...I grew up using "pop")
> Bug that rolls into a ball = Roly-Poly


We were doing good until halfway through... then you dun messed up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

"you all" is the weirdest sounding phrase I've ever heard. ... Well that's an exaggeration, but it does sound super weird.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Y'all don't say that?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> We were doing good until halfway through... then you dun messed up.


I think you mean I done goofed.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Both.


I'm literally sitting at my desk pronouncing 'mark' over and over under my breath.  I know what you're asking but I don't pronounce it with the hard 'A' or like mahk?  Like, I feel I say the 'a' normal, but further back in my throat?  It's weird, I can't like explain it?


----------



## txjennah PE

Alrighty spammers, I have about 3.5 hours to get edits to this report wrapped up. Love that most of the people I work with are an hour behind, it gives me more wiggle room  I have a date with the Perfect Concentration playlist on Spotify. Have a great day!


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Then how do you address a group of people???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Then how do you address a group of people???


"yous guys"


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> My face is sad right now.
> 
> As for Hoosier...they tried the "Whosyour" daddy with me.  It came out even weirder with the LI accent since we go higher at the end of 'whosyah' almost like a question, which means it doesn't sound correct.


Christ have you tried pronouncing "Louisville"?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aunt = awnt (British parents)
Caramel = Care-uh-mel
Creek = Creek (like meek)
Pajamas = Pa-jam-muhs
Route = "root"
Caught = cawt
Tiny lobster = crawdad
Gym shoes = shoes
Groceries go in a = cart or bag
Carbonated drink = Soda
Bug that rolls into a ball = roly-poly

I'm all messed up though.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm literally sitting at my desk pronouncing 'mark' over and over under my breath.  I know what you're asking but I don't pronounce it with the hard 'A' or like mahk?  Like, I feel I say the 'a' normal, but further back in my throat?  It's weird, I can't like explain it?


Is it more of a mAR-k, or more of a mAH-k? Mark = Hark or Mark = Mack?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Christ have you tried pronouncing "Louisville"?


This is another one of those words that look more and more misspelled the longer you stare.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's a Roly-Poly damnit.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Christ have you tried pronouncing "Louisville"?


It's not hard. Just pretend like you have a cigar in your mouth and 6 Bourbons in your stomach.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> "you all" is the weirdest sounding phrase I've ever heard. ... Well that's an exaggeration, but it does sound super weird.


that's why most people rarely say "you all"

Pittsburgh says yinz

Phila city (east of US 1) says yous (like use)

Phila city (west of US 1) and most of the non-south says "you guys"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

what are alternative pronunciations for mark?

mark, rhymes with arc, or hark, or lark, shark


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Waiter: Try "whosyer" daddy.
> @JayKay PE: Who is your daddy?


But, the thing in, LI accent is all about contractions.  So I see "who is your" and my mouth automatically switches it to 'whosya'.  If I think about it and make sure it's three words, it won't slur and sounds like Hoosier.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm literally sitting at my desk pronouncing 'mark' over and over under my breath.  I know what you're asking but I don't pronounce it with the hard 'A' or like mahk?  Like, I feel I say the 'a' normal, but further back in my throat?  It's weird, I can't like explain it?


Are you a rhotic or non-rhotic speaker? i.e. do you usaully pronounce "R"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> that's why most people rarely say "you all"
> 
> Pittsburgh says yinz
> 
> Phila city (east of US 1) says yous (like use)
> 
> Phila city (west of US 1) and most of the non-south says "you guys"


Dammit Miami. What are you doing?!?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> what are alternative pronunciations for mark?
> 
> mark, rhymes with arc, or hark, or lark, shark


Depending on where you are in the Northeast, the "r" may or may not be pronounced, and the "a" may or may not be flattened.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Christ have you tried pronouncing "Louisville"?


"Lew-e-ville"?  Is that right?  It's a liquid-feeling word, so rolls right off.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I literally cannot image how to pronounce yinz


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think you mean I done goofed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Dammit Miami. What are you doing?!?


Miami has never been "the south"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's not hard. Just pretend like you have a cigar in your mouth and 6 Bourbons in your stomach.


What if you're a method actor?


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I literally cannot image how to pronounce yinz


Yens.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Is it more of a mAR-k, or more of a mAH-k? Mark = Hark or Mark = Mack?


It's a two-syllable word for me.  First consonant is higher sounding/front of mouth and then it drops for the second half.  Sounds the closest to mah-k?

*edit* top!  And I kinda pronounce it mah-kuh


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> what are alternative pronunciations for mark?
> 
> mark, rhymes with arc, or hark, or lark, shark


Lady at work would say ahc, hahk, lahk, shahk (shack).


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Miami has never been "the south"


To be fair, New Orleans is south, but not really "deep south" even though it's surrounded by it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Can confirm "you guys" is ubiquitous here.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you a rhotic or non-rhotic speaker? i.e. do you usaully pronounce "R"


Depends where it is in the word.  Anything to the end of a word usually gets dropped, but then again I feel like I need a list of words with "R" in it so I can test.  Plus I'd need to shake off work accent so it's correct.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 2 minutes ago, Chattaneer said:



Don't judge me, I originally hailed from Moses Lake, WA. @Will.I.Am will understand what I mean.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Remember when the Transatlantic accent was a thing?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Can confirm "you guys" is ubiquitous here.


Whatah youse guys doin heer?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Depends where it is in the word.  Anything to the end of a word usually gets dropped, but then again I feel like I need a list of words with "R" in it so I can test.  Plus I'd need to shake off work accent so it's correct.


It reads like you are naturally a non-rhotic speaker.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What is happening on my computer?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Whatah youse guys doin heer?


Go home JK, you're drunk.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It reads like you are naturally a non-rhotic speaker.


Lolololol, I just googled it and it's literally like "Hey, you from LI?  Yeah, you non-rhotic as fuck"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, I've discovered that Ohio has 5 seasons:


Summer: July - September

Fall: October - November

Winter: December - February (there's also typically two weeks of Super Winter sometime in December or January)

Sprinter: March - April (can't decide whether it wants to be Spring or Winter, lots of rain and snow)

The Rainy Season: May - June (pretty much non-stop rain)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

> 1 minute ago, jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> What is happening on my computer?



Sounds like a bad lip reading.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lolololol, I just googled it and it's literally like "Hey, you from LI?  Yeah, you non-rhotic as fuck"


So...the alphabet on LI has 25 letters?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So...the alphabet on LI has 25 letters?


Probably a bit fewer and 'ing' is right out


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Y'all don't say that?


No, they say you-ens, or some craziness like that. Youzers ....heck, I dunno.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lolololol, I just googled it and it's literally like "Hey, you from LI?  Yeah, you non-rhotic as fuck"


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

It’s...yamomenem


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The important thing is that we all say SPAM the same way.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The important thing is that we all say SPAM the same way.


SPAHM


----------



## Orchid PE

> 5 minutes ago, jean15paul_PE said:
> 
> What is happening on my computer?



That's about right.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Sp-ham.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The important thing is that we all say SPAM the same way.


Yeah, with a long 'A' sound in the middle, right? Speɪm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Shp-hahm.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fake ham.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

SSS-Pam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> SPAHM


No...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So...the alphabet on LI has 25 letters?


They still have the letter "R", but it only gets pronounced at the beginning of words, and it occasionally gets pronounced at the end of words that don't have the letter "r"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Welp, I tried diplomacy.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wait....we gotta add that non silent L.

Splam.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


Ermahgerd... sperm.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> "Lew-e-ville"?  Is that right?  It's a liquid-feeling word, so rolls right off.


I'll break it down by syllable:


LOO- This is the stressed syllable. It's also the only one that's remotely phonetic.

Uh- It's pretty much like you got punched in the abdomen, but a little less breathy.

Vul- This is where the cigar and 6 Bourbons really come in. As long as there's something resembling a V sound at the beginning and an L sounds at the end, you can't slur it too much.

LOO-uh-vul.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

More like..."SPALM."


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> More like..."SPALM."


This is making feeling like face-spalming.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Whatah youse guys doin heer?


sounds normal to me


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll break it down by syllable:
> 
> 
> LOO- This is the stressed syllable. It's also the only one that's remotely phonetic.
> 
> Uh- It's pretty much like you got punched in the abdomen, but a little less breathy.
> 
> Vul- This is where the cigar and 6 Bourbons really come in. As long as there's something resembling a V sound at the beginning and an L sounds at the end, you can't slur it too much.
> 
> LOO-uh-vul.


Lewis ville.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll break it down by syllable:
> 
> 
> LOO- This is the stressed syllable. It's also the only one that's remotely phonetic.
> 
> Uh- It's pretty much like you got punched in the abdomen, but a little less breathy.
> 
> Vul- This is where the cigar and 6 Bourbons really come in. As long as there's something resembling a V sound at the beginning and an L sounds at the end, you can't slur it too much.
> 
> LOO-uh-vul.


I swear I was never corrected and, again, I blame ESL parents, but I've always pronounced it (until recently) "Louis-ville". I'm a heathen, sorry.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Lewis ville.


This.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Welp, I tried diplomacy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll break it down by syllable:
> 
> 
> LOO- This is the stressed syllable. It's also the only one that's remotely phonetic.
> 
> Uh- It's pretty much like you got punched in the abdomen, but a little less breathy.
> 
> Vul- This is where the cigar and 6 Bourbons really come in. As long as there's something resembling a V sound at the beginning and an L sounds at the end, you can't slur it too much.
> 
> LOO-uh-vul.


Looie-ville.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

M, I, crooked letter crooked letter, I, crooked letter crooked letter I, humpback humpback I.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I swear I was never corrected and, again, I blame ESL parents, but I've always pronounced it (until recently) "Louis-ville". I'm a heathen, sorry.


If you're in the town in Ohio of the same name, you'd be spot on.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

woo-hoo! the annual "review this 750 page technical report to congress in the next 72 hours" tasker as arrived! I'm going to be going radio silent shortly.


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone grow up with this?

I went to a Chinese restaurant to buy a loaf of bread bread bread
The waitress wrapped it in tin foil and this is what she said said said...


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'll break it down by syllable:
> 
> 
> LOO- This is the stressed syllable. It's also the only one that's remotely phonetic.
> 
> Uh- It's pretty much like you got punched in the abdomen, but a little less breathy.
> 
> Vul- This is where the cigar and 6 Bourbons really come in. As long as there's something resembling a V sound at the beginning and an L sounds at the end, you can't slur it too much.
> 
> LOO-uh-vul.


So slippery. I feel like I keep giving the 'uh' in the middle too high placement.  I think if I said it out loud it'd be fine/sound normal?  It feel like it has no syllables but it has many syllables!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone grow up with this?
> 
> I went to a Chinese restaurant to buy a loaf of bread bread bread
> The waitress wrapped it in tin foil and this is what she said said said...


Seems familiar....but maybe not quite those words?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Spam to 16?!


We're WAY past 16, bud.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16?!


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> We're WAY past 16, bud.


Fine.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 16k?!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Anyone grow up with this?
> 
> I went to a Chinese restaurant to buy a loaf of bread bread bread
> The waitress wrapped it in tin foil and this is what she said said said...


Seems familiar....but maybe not quite those words?!


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Seems familiar....but maybe not quite those words?!


Agree.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Lou-eez-ee-anna, and New Or-lens,

Not Looo-ze-anna and N’awlins or New Or-lee-nz.

But native people don’t even agree on these.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Lou-eez-ee-anna, and New Or-lens,
> 
> Not Looo-ze-anna and N’awlins or New Or-lee-nz.
> 
> But native people don’t even agree on these.


I don't know why, but for some reason, I feel uncool if I pronounce it "New Or-lee-nz".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam to 16k?!


done!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Omg...instant pot is making a star wars collection. I suddenly need more instant pots.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> more instant pots


This means something entirely different in CA.


----------



## Master slacker

klugkjgyuky


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

massive document review got postponed a month. This was just the datacall - spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> massive document review got postponed a month. This was just the datacall - spam


Crisis averted.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> massive document review got postponed a month. This was just the datacall - spam


Now you get to do it right around Christmas!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [sixteen] thousand!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Now you get to do it right around Christmas!!


Sorry, I'm already thinking it's December. The review is in January now.

They know better than to send something like that out in mid-late December. Very few people are working or in the office after Dec 15ish.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Crisis averted.


meh, just postponed.

It usually comes between Early/Mid-November and Early December, so I've already scheduled my time around it. I'm not sure why they're slipping the schedule two months this year though. It's a bit concerning that they might be making huge changes that will require extra careful review, rather than incremental adds, updates, and redlines that someone familiar can review quickly.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

trrriple post


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Finally remoted into my desktop spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Drinking hot tea spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

working on a CWP spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

and middle management just injected themselves into the process. the late December due date just became next week.

Not sure what the value added is going to be? I'm literally the only person in the agency that can actually read, understand, and answer this datacall.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Did they at least ask you before moving to deadline up?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Did they at least ask you before moving to deadline up?


do they ever?


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> "Lew-e-ville"?  Is that right?  It's a liquid-feeling word, so rolls right off.


The way they pronounce here is like "Lullville" except they swallow the middle L's.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> do they ever?


In my case, yes. But I don’t work for government.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

So much spreadsheet spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well. Spam is spreadable, so you can make a sheet out of it.


----------



## phillstill

spam spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

This coffee is not waking me up!!!! It’s Louisiana style strong** coffee too.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I want to be snowed in, it’s hot and muggy here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Did they at least ask you before moving to deadline up?


Nope. Shit flows downhill.



LyceeFruit said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they at least ask you before moving to deadline up?
> 
> 
> 
> do they ever?
Click to expand...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Meme spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Lou-eez-ee-anna, and New Or-lens,
> 
> Not Looo-ze-anna and N’awlins or New Or-lee-nz.
> 
> But native people don’t even agree on these.


^This!

I will add one caveat.


If "New" comes in front like the city, it's "New Awe-lins", as in the "City of New Orleans" or "New Orleans, LA" (pronounced New Awe-lins)

If you're saying it without the "New" in front like the street or parish, it's "Or-leens", as in Orleans Parish or Orleans Avenue. (pronounced Or-leens)

This is a subtlety that I feel like only locals grasp.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I just got an email that my energy just got personal. Look, I don’t need my utilities getting personal, ok. If water starts this too, I’m moving. I mean, I don’t need them fighting over being personal with me...that’s sure to be deadly.


----------



## NJmike PE

now results will never get released

you guys killed the thread too soon


----------



## leggo PE

I blame @matt267 PE.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NJmike PE said:


> now results will never get released
> 
> you guys killed the thread too soon


the thread is killed?

spam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I blame @matt267 PE.


I blame @Will.I.Am


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Who needs results anyway. We have the holidays. We don’t need no stinkin results.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah!  Who needs results!  My holidays will be just as merry and bright without them!


----------



## NJmike PE

leggo PE said:


> I blame @matt267 PE.


he is an a-hole


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I blame @Will.I.Am


I'm pretty much already in a state of mind where we never get results. We just wait for this thing to happen, and it never does. Eventually, we all just forget why we were waiting, but the anxiety remains.

Is that Phase 4?


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm pretty much already in a state of mind where we never get results. We just wait for this thing to happen, and it never does. Eventually, we all just forget why we were waiting, but the anxiety remains.
> 
> Is that Phase 4?


Yes, followed by, "YOU KNOW WHAT? I'M GOOD. I DON'T WANNA KNOW. I'LL JUST LIVE IN THIS LIMBO FOR ETERNITY."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

All I want to do is unpack the damn box. And preferably give half of my shit to my coworker since I WON'T NEED IT ANYMORE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> All I want to do is unpack the damn box. And preferably give half of my shit to my coworker since I WON'T NEED IT ANYMORE


You and me both.

Except without the coworker part.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What are we unpacking? And why?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What are we unpacking? And why?


Exam materials boxen.

Hopefully because we pass. I'm too superstitious to unpack before I get my results.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

All my references are still neatly packed in the rolling case, ready for redeployment.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> All my references are still neatly packed in the rolling case, ready for redeployment.


my boxen is also roll-y.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What are we unpacking? And why?


Family trauma.  Because it's good for us.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Aren’t they going to cbt....and no longer allowing references?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> Family trauma.  Because it's good for us.


I got a large box of that. Who needs?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No, we compartmentalize until it becomes a tumor we can either cut out or it kills us and puts us out of our misery.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Aren’t they going to cbt....and no longer allowing references?


Civil is still open book!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> All my references are still neatly packed in the rolling case, ready for redeployment.






MadamPirate said:


> my boxen is also roll-y.


Mine is a 4yo paper ream box and a backpack.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Aren’t they going to cbt....and no longer allowing references?


electrical power is stil open book


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What’s the date when they will all be cbt? I do wonder if you’ll know right away pass or fail. But....that whole deal of if questions are thrown out comes up. Curves. All that jazz.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No, I haven’t kept up with how all of it will work.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Aren’t they going to cbt....and no longer allowing references?


Electrical Power isn't until 2021 I think.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What’s the date when they will all be cbt? I do wonder if you’ll know right away pass or fail. But....that whole deal of if questions are thrown out comes up. Curves. All that jazz.


https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm pretty much already in a state of mind where we never get results. We just wait for this thing to happen, and it never does. Eventually, we all just forget why we were waiting, but the anxiety remains.
> 
> Is that Phase 4?


Yes, pushing phase 5.

You're right on schedule.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What are we unpacking? And why?






MadamPirate said:


> Exam materials boxen.
> 
> Hopefully because we pass. I'm too superstitious to unpack before I get my results.






JayKay PE said:


> Family trauma.  Because it's good for us.


Jaykay has the most nearly correct answer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Aren’t they going to cbt....and no longer allowing references?


Yes, someone linked to it above, the transition started a couple years ago and will take a few more years to complete. The cbt provides a searchable pdf, no other references are allowed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What’s the date when they will all be cbt? I do wonder if you’ll know right away pass or fail. But....that whole deal of if questions are thrown out comes up. Curves. All that jazz.


https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/

@LyceeFruit Got there first. This is what happens when you reply without reading everything first


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes, pushing phase 5.
> 
> You're right on schedule.


I haven't been presenting with any of the other symptoms of Phase 4. I think I'm going light on the even-numbered phases and heavy on the odd-numbered ones. 

The weirdest part is that I still feel like I passed the exam, but that no one will ever tell me. The cognitive dissonance is bizarre, but all my brain can really do is shrug it off... _for now_.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I do wonder if you’ll know right away pass or fail. But....that whole deal of if questions are thrown out comes up. Curves. All that jazz.


You get your score the Wednesday of the week after you take the exam.

Questions are almost never tossed out. Full stop. QA and cut score weighting works differently for CBT than P&amp;P; different medium allows for different procedures.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/
> 
> @LyceeFruit Got there first. This is what happens when you reply without reading everything first


Meh, its the spam thread. Don't qorry about it. Just keep padding the poat post count.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> https://ncees.org/exams/cbt/
> 
> @LyceeFruit Got there first. This is what happens when you reply without reading everything first


Shame be onto you, spammer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I haven't been presenting with any of the other symptoms of Phase 4. I think I'm going light on the even-numbered phases and heavy on the odd-numbered ones.
> 
> The weirdest part is that I still feel like I passed the exam, but that no one will ever tell me. The cognitive dissonance is bizarre, but all my brain can really do is shrug it off... _for now_.


Meh, it reads like phase 4. Maybe you're in 3.75, maybe you're jumping right to 4.95.

This suck screws with you're ability to think logically.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You get your score the Wednesday of the week after you take the exam.
> 
> Questions are almost never tossed out. Full stop. QA and cut score weighting works differently for CBT than P&amp;P; different medium allows for different procedures.


When I took the CBT FE, we were only scored on 100 of the 110 questions. 10 were "test" questions, but we didn't know which ones they were.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Exactly, different medium allows different things.

I have not read explicitly that the PE works that way, but the cbt exam specs have wierd numbering, so maybe you're onto something?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

making cookies to keep from falling asleep spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## User1

why avoid falling asleep? sleep is good


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> why avoid falling asleep? sleep is good


Nap time.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So, on the first day of 2021, we can all say hindsight is 2020.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Better make 2020 memorable!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So, on the first day of 2021, we can all say hindsight is 2020.


*slow clap*


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *slow clap*


----------



## leggo PE

:appl:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

15 mins.....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Program updates....this one wasn’t bad.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> why avoid falling asleep? sleep is good


Because I'm supposed to be working?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Meh, it reads like phase 4. Maybe you're in 3.75, maybe you're jumping right to 4.95.
> 
> This suck screws with you're ability to think logically.


Yeah, I'm thinking a 3.75 at the moment, slowly creeping upward, then gassing it straight to Phase 5 after the control systems cut score meeting is scheduled to conclude.


----------



## Aiden

Hi,

Spam.


----------



## Aiden

zzzzzzzzzzzSPAM


----------



## Aiden

ZZZZ.. SPAM


----------



## Aiden

16k.... SPAM


----------



## Aiden

12313123


----------



## Aiden

asdsadsadasd


----------



## Aiden

asdsaddddssadd


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

End of the workweek SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> End of the workweek SPAM


Bye bye SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Have a good thanksgiving break, spammers!

End of the workweek here, too.


----------



## User1

i have to work tomorrow!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

tj_PE said:


> i have to work tomorrow!


Me too. You aren’t alone...I’m wondering why I started working at a new job. Because it sucks being pto po!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Daily spam contribution


----------



## User1

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Me too. You aren’t alone...I’m wondering why I started working at a new job. Because it sucks being pto po!


i'm not pto po, i just have priorities for my pto (south africa)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> i'm not pto po, i just have priorities for my pto (south africa)


Where in South Africa? Safari, Capetown, Joburg, Durban? I loved it there.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wake up to a plant explosion in my area of the country. What a way to start the day.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Fortunately no one was killed, that’s what’s being reported. Hope it stays that way.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Me too. You aren’t alone...I’m wondering why I started working at a new job. Because it sucks being pto po!


Me three!  Except I'm not PTO pooooor, per se, I just have multiple trips planned out until June 2020 (including secret trip back home, MOH stuff, and then big transatlantic family cruise in June).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HR just sent out the "update your 2020 TSP contributions" email.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> HR just sent out the "update your 2020 TSP contributions" email.


False.  I did not receive such an email.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> False.  I did not receive such an email.


Do you work for an agency with a functional HR department?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.  I did not receive such an email.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for an agency with a functional HR department?
Click to expand...

Well obviously the answer is " hell no", because few if any agencies have a functional HR department.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.  I did not receive such an email.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for an agency with a functional HR department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well obviously the answer is " hell no", because few if any agencies have a functional HR department.
Click to expand...

I don't have a functional HR department. But they're really good at reminding us about TSP elections and the like.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wake up to a plant explosion in my area of the country. What a way to start the day.






SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Fortunately no one was killed, that’s what’s being reported. Hope it stays that way.


I'm reading about the damage to homes miles away. I suppose it's fortunate that this happened overnight when there were few people onsite and walking the grounds. But that over pressure wave _had_ to have caused some sort of injury.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> False.  I did not receive such an email.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for an agency with a functional HR department?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well obviously the answer is " hell no", because few if any agencies have a functional HR department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a functional HR department. But they're really good at reminding us about TSP elections and the like.
Click to expand...

Our HR department...tries their 'okay'.  Sometimes things get done.  A majority of the time, they kinda get pushed along.

I think I heard when I was getting hired, and HR were being slow/almost made me not accept the offer, that the HR departments aren't actually part of the agency that they are staffed at.  That the HR is its own separate monster in the agencies, which is why they are sometimes jerks about things.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think I heard when I was getting hired ... that the HR departments aren't actually part of the agency that they are staffed at.  That the HR is its own separate monster in the agencies, which is why they are sometimes jerks about things.


Depends on the agency. Larger ones have their own HR that serves the entire agency. Sub-components rarely have their own HR departments, but they may have liasons and reps; the result is that becomes difficult to get HR to take ownership in the mission and the process. In effect, HR is just another administrative support unit that owes no accountability to the sub-component.

Smaller agencies may outsource their HR to a HR unit in another agency. That never works well. The outsourced HR views the other agencies work as "other duties as assigned" and takes no ownership AT ALL in the mission of the other agency; that work always comes last.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends on the agency. Larger ones have their own HR that serves the entire agency. Sub-components rarely have their own HR departments, but they may have liasons and reps; the result is that becomes difficult to get HR to take ownership in the mission and the process. In effect, HR is just another administrative support unit that owes no accountability to the sub-component.
> 
> Smaller agencies may outsource their HR to a HR unit in another agency. That never works well. The outsourced HR views the other agencies work as "other duties as assigned" and takes no ownership AT ALL in the mission of the other agency; that work always comes last.


That sounds like a shit-show and I'm not too terribly surprised.  I think we have a HR the serves the entire agency, which is weird, because they're obviously doing other stuff than just this location, so response time is slow, but they're physically located here?  So they always seem surprised when someone is like, "Let's meet in person and discuss."

Eh.  Idk, not going to poke my nose too far down that badger hole.

On a side note, concerning all the accent talk yesterday: when I sing = no accent at all.  All the 'ing' and 'R's are present and accounted for.  I wonder if singing pulls from a different location than normal speech?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> That sounds like a shit-show and I'm not too terribly surprised.  I think we have a HR the serves the entire agency, which is weird, because they're obviously doing other stuff than just this location, so response time is slow, but they're physically located here?  So they always seem surprised when someone is like, "Let's meet in person and discuss."
> 
> Eh.  Idk, not going to poke my nose too far down that badger hole.


lol, just wait until you become a supervisor

Like I implied earlier, just because they are colocated in the same building, it doesn't mean you work for the same master. For instance, they may be under more pressure to hire additional medical and admin staff, than they are for facilities and support services.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> On a side note, concerning all the accent talk yesterday: when I sing = no accent at all.  All the 'ing' and 'R's are present and accounted for.  I wonder if singing pulls from a different location than normal speech?


I'm going to get the terms messed up, but here we go:

Singing opens up the mouth, throat, and does different things with the tongue; adding emphasis to nearly everything. The tropes dominate speech patterns more than the words. In effect, singing becomes it's own accent within the language  - with different singing styles having different "accents".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

trrriple post


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm reading about the damage to homes miles away. I suppose it's fortunate that this happened overnight when there were few people onsite and walking the grounds. But that over pressure wave _had_ to have caused some sort of injury.


Injuries and damage yes. No one killed, and hope it stays that way as they get this under control and get it out.


----------



## phillstill

spam morning


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm going to get the terms messed up, but here we go:
> 
> Singing opens up the mouth, throat, and does different things with the tongue; adding emphasis to nearly everything. The tropes dominate speech patterns more than the words. In effect, singing becomes it's own accent within the language  - with different singing styles having different "accents".


Def agree.  When I sing French I find the placement of my tongue and vowels different from German, and Italian is def more forward.  It's most interesting when I sing an English song.  Tbh, when I sing pop I know my singing sounds different than when I sing 'classical' English-language songs.  I think it's neat how our brain works like that and language is so different.

Also, when talking to my mom she said she didn't have an accent.  In a heavy LI accent.  She then went on a rant about raking leaves.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Def agree.  When I sing French I find the placement of my tongue and vowels different from German, and Italian is def more forward.  It's most interesting when I sing an English song.  Tbh, when I sing pop I know my singing sounds different than when I sing 'classical' English-language songs.  I think it's neat how our brain works like that and language is so different.


I'm not sure that the accent is neurological when singing. I think it's bio-mechanical.

Regular speaking accents are in the brain though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, when talking to my mom she said she didn't have an accent.  In a heavy LI accent.  She then went on a rant about raking leaves.


No one _thinks_ they have an accent. It's all relative. But it takes a certain level of self awareness and cosmopolitan attitude to realize that everyone, including the self, has an accent.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

On a similar note; everyone code switches, but nobody realizes that they do it; except for the aforementioned uber self-aware. It's hard to spot it in the moment unless you are consciously aware of it and trying to avoid it. I think it's unfair that politicians get criticized for it so often. They can't really help it, since they are always talking to different people; usually on camera so its easy to compare and observe how often it happens.

Performers do it all the time too, and on camera, but people just write it off as part of the act.


----------



## Wow_PE!

Gobble gobble


----------



## Wow_PE!

Shake it shake it


----------



## Wow_PE!

Wobble wobble

top!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Bake it bake it


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm not sure that the accent is neurological when singing. I think it's bio-mechanical.
> 
> Regular speaking accents are in the brain though.


Which makes it really fun when you make yourself sing 'bad' and with accents.  This drives my grandmother crazy because she could not carry a tune in a bucket whereas my mother/ dad/ the rest of my siblings can all sing fairly well and we love to sing 'bad' to joke with each other.  She does not like squeaky alien Hallelujah chorus.  I do not know why.

As for my mom saying she doesn't have an accent...she knows she has a thick LI accent.  That was her just making fun of me and trying to be prim and proper.  She just wanted to rant to someone for an hour (and my dad wanted to talk about mail), so my ten-minute call turned into a hour and a half.


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel this thread can understand more about my upbringing if they see my family chat. Highlight from last night:


----------



## JayKay PE

And that is a normal family chat, right?

TRRIPLE POST


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Where in South Africa? Safari, Capetown, Joburg, Durban? I loved it there.


capetown, gondwana/wildlife preserve treks, great white cage hanging in gansbaai or hermanus, whale watching, wine drinking etc

hitting up liverpool and wales on the way there bc why not


----------



## JayKay PE

tj_PE said:


> capetown, gondwana/wildlife preserve treks, great white cage hanging in gansbaai or hermanus, whale watching, wine drinking etc
> 
> hitting up liverpool and wales on the way there bc why not


Oooooo!  That sounds amazing, tj!  I want to do a safari one day, maybe a riding one?  I heard really good reviews for some of the preserves but I'm not sure I'm fit-enough to get back into horseback riding and do that type of trek.  How are you going to travel through South Africa?  Tour groups?  Random car hiring?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 33 of The Suck.

Happy Thanksgiving Eve, spammers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

nice!

I did the great white cage diving out of Gansbaai. Eat the breakfast they give you, and take motion sickness pills. It can get rough on those tiny boats.

Whale watching is easy. There's literally a guy in Hemanus who job it is to make a noise when a whale is spotted in the bay - which is often.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 33 of The Suck.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Eve, spammers.


Are you brining your turkey yet?


----------



## User1

JayKay PE said:


> Oooooo!  That sounds amazing, tj!  I want to do a safari one day, maybe a riding one?  I heard really good reviews for some of the preserves but I'm not sure I'm fit-enough to get back into horseback riding and do that type of trek.  How are you going to travel through South Africa?  Tour groups?  Random car hiring?


DIY travel planning (6 of us). We're going to rent a car when we drive along the coast to the sharks and whales and the preserve. we did lots of research before we chose. a mixture of tours and diy sightseeing in cape town as well. we have a whole google spreadsheet matrix we use for planning lol


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> nice!
> 
> I did the great white cage diving out of Gansbaai. Eat the breakfast they give you, and take motion sickness pills. It can get rough on those tiny boats.
> 
> Whale watching is easy. There's literally a guy in Hemanus who job it is to make a noise when a whale is spotted in the bay - which is often.


we're gonna do a combo thing of sharks in the am, shower the grime off, then whales in the pm for time efficiency. with the same company and they will feed us and keep us safe i hope! LOL


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are you brining your turkey yet?


It's funny that you think my wife and I have that much culinary skill. We don't even have the turkey, yet. That's one of today's tasks.

:dunno:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Are you brining your turkey yet?


nope!


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> It's funny that you think my wife and I have that much culinary skill. We don't even have the turkey, yet. That's one of today's tasks.
> 
> :dunno:






LyceeFruit said:


> nope!


I am deeply disappointed in both of you for your turkey skills.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow, international travel. I might be able to afford that eventually.

I might also discover Bigfoot...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am deeply disappointed in both of you for your turkey skills.


 I have that effect on people.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple post!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> I might also discover Bigfoot...


You’re a bit late. Every Washingtonian ever has already discovered it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> we're gonna do a combo thing of sharks in the am, shower the grime off, then whales in the pm for time efficiency. with the same company and they will feed us and keep us safe i hope! LOL


Yeah, that's pretty normal.

Tours are weather dependent, if the seas are too rough, you may have to come back another day to do the swim. You may want to build some of that flexibility into your schedule.

Safety shouldn't be an issue. Eleven months out of the year, the sharks do not care about humans. We are just physical non-food objects in the background to be avoided while they try to eat the big-fish chunks that the boats use to draw them in. The sharks are just looking for an easy meal. The guides put the fishheads on a rope and pull it in front of the cages so the tourists can see the shark in action.

Unless you are visiting in July. That's their mating season. The males are hyped up on sex hormones and behave super aggressive and stupid. (sound familiar?). that's the only time the sharks start acting aggressive towards the humans in the cages.

Also, try to see the penguins while you are in the area. That species may be extinct in the wild in ~thirty years so you should try to see them while you can. You have a car, so it should be really easy to stop by one of their rookeries.

If you're into geographic extreme's see about driving to Cape Aghulas. It's the ACTUAL southernmost point of Africa and the place where the Atlantic and Indian Oceans meet. Unlike the Cape of Good Hope, it's not very pretty.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Happy Turkey Spam Spam


----------



## User1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, that's pretty normal.
> 
> Tours are weather dependent, if the seas are too rough, you may have to come back another day to do the swim. You may want to build some of that flexibility into your schedule.
> 
> Safety shouldn't be an issue. Eleven months out of the year, the sharks do not care about humans. We are just physical non-food objects in the background to be avoided while they try to eat the big-fish chunks that the boats use to draw them in. The sharks are just looking for an easy meal. The guides put the fishheads on a rope and pull it in front of the cages so the tourists can see the shark in action.
> 
> Unless you are visiting in July. That's their mating season. The males are hyped up on sex hormones and behave super aggressive and stupid. (sound familiar?). that's the only time the sharks start acting aggressive towards the humans in the cages.
> 
> Also, try to see the penguins while you are in the area. That species may be extinct in the wild in ~thirty years so you should try to see them while you can. You have a car, so it should be really easy to stop by one of their rookeries.
> 
> If you're into geographic extreme's see about driving to Cape Aghulas. It's the ACTUAL southernmost point of Africa and the place where the Atlantic and Indian Oceans meet. Unlike the Cape of Good Hope, it's not very pretty.


we're going in early august so hopefully they'll be done mated?  the 11th is our slated day for sharkisms

we've got the usual penguin spot and betty's bay on our list for penguinos!


----------



## JayKay PE

Serious lack of pre-Thanksgiving spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I am deeply disappointed in both of you for your turkey skills.


We're not having turkey


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We're not having turkey


Lamb?  Roast?  Pre-sliced spiral ham?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lamb?  Roast?  Pre-sliced spiral ham?


Lamb for Friendsgiving.

I did a roast on Sunday for Boyfriend's family (and we're still eating it....)

And my gram is doing a roast on Friday when Boyfriend &amp; I go visit

Meat-aganza.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tj_PE said:


> we're going in early august so hopefully they'll be done mated?  the 11th is our slated day for sharkisms


They should be done being stupid and aggressive by then.

The upside to their aggressive behavior is that they are more active at or above the surface.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Lamb for Friendsgiving.
> 
> I did a roast on Sunday for Boyfriend's family (and we're still eating it....)
> 
> And my gram is doing a roast on Friday when Boyfriend &amp; I go visit
> 
> Meat-aganza.


That is a lot of meat.  I was thinking of a roast for myself, but it's a hella ton of meat.  Have you sliced it thin for a roast beast sandwich on rye?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’re a bit late. Every Washingtonian ever has already discovered it.


Dang hippies.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Serious lack of pre-Thanksgiving spam.


not many people in the office today....


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lamb?  Roast?  Pre-sliced spiral ham?


Usually duck at our house.


----------



## Wow_PE!

RBHeadge PE said:


> not many people in the office today....


Soooo ready for 5pm


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not many people in the office today....


I'm just as bored at home as I am in the office, so I'll be around for a while, at least.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Wow! said:


> Soooo ready for 5pm


lol, 1:55 PM for me


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm just as bored at home as I am in the office, so I'll be around for a while, at least.


When did you add "Futile Exercise C" to your interests?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> When did you add "Futile Exercise C" to your interests?


A week, or so, ago.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Def agree.  When I sing French I find the placement of my tongue and vowels different from German, and Italian is def more forward.  It's most interesting when I sing an English song.  Tbh, when I sing pop I know my singing sounds different than when I sing 'classical' English-language songs.  I think it's neat how our brain works like that and language is so different.
> 
> Also, when talking to my mom she said she didn't have an accent.  In a heavy LI accent.  She then went on a rant about raking leaves.


How many languages do you speak?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That is a lot of meat.  I was thinking of a roast for myself, but it's a hella ton of meat.  Have you sliced it thin for a roast beast sandwich on rye?


It was a 4.3lb roast, I thought it'd be perfect for 4 people. But yeah, so much leftover since they eat smaller dinners than us.

I sliced it as thin as I could and I have a sandwich for today. On anadama bread tho.

I was having troubles slicing it very thin.

My mother has a deli meat slicer at their house (have my entire life) so we'll also come home with thinly slice beef for dip-it sandwiches.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Wow! said:


> Soooo ready for 5pm


I'm out as soon as my 11am meeting is over


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How many languages do you speak?


I BARELY SPEAK ENGLISH, lol.  When I was training for a classical opera career, I would translate my songs to better understand the meaning, and then sing with the right inflection.  I was extremely good at making the words sound correct.  Kinda like a magpie, I made people think I knew what I was singing.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It was a 4.3lb roast, I thought it'd be perfect for 4 people. But yeah, so much leftover since they eat smaller dinners than us.
> 
> I sliced it as thin as I could and I have a sandwich for today. On anadama bread tho.
> 
> I was having troubles slicing it very thin.
> 
> My mother has a deli meat slicer at their house (have my entire life) so we'll also come home with thinly slice beef for dip-it sandwiches.


Oooof, yeah, that is a bit much even for a couple more people.  My rule of thumb when it comes to meat is that if I have sides, half pound per person.  If I want leftovers, maybe 3/4 lb.  Pound a person would be if we were only eating the meat/sandwiches, which was a thing with my family.  We'd sometimes just make a corned beef and eat sandwiches, not other sides.

I feel like slicing anything really thin is hard if you don't have a meat slicer (and I am soooooo jealous of your mom).  I think when I make my roast I'm going to just slice it as thin as I can, probably end up hacking it, and then throw it on top of masked potatoes.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST


----------



## txjennah PE

Thanksgiving meal = booked!  Husband and I already did a huge meal Saturday for Friendsgiving, so I have no desire to cook all morning tomorrow. It will be my very first Thanksgiving without my parents and brother, but 35 years is a good run. We'll skype with the fam tomorrow.  I'm pretty excited about our meal tomorrow.  The restaurant is really good and they'll be serving up some good food, looks like.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What did I miss?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We don't have meat in the house so cooking will be easy this year SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

Gonna do some easy work today. waiting for figures to be completed so I can submit a report, and then doing some boring invoicing that I've put off for long enough. Definitely not working the entire day.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oooof, yeah, that is a bit much even for a couple more people.  My rule of thumb when it comes to meat is that if I have sides, half pound per person.  If I want leftovers, maybe 3/4 lb.  Pound a person would be if we were only eating the meat/sandwiches, which was a thing with my family.  We'd sometimes just make a corned beef and eat sandwiches, not other sides.
> 
> I feel like slicing anything really thin is hard if you don't have a meat slicer (and I am soooooo jealous of your mom).  I think when I make my roast I'm going to just slice it as thin as I can, probably end up hacking it, and then throw it on top of masked potatoes.


It seemed reasonable at the time! I did yorkshire pudding &amp; green beans as the side. And I wanted leftovers for our lunches. 

But yesterday, Boyfriend ate *none* of the roast at all. Requested "something else" for dinner. Which was my plan for tonight to give us a break from meat. So now he gets to eat roast twice today. And so do I.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yep, we are doing the restaurant thing this year. I didn’t think my daughter would take it the way she has. Yesterday she said “so no duck?” and wanted to cry, after finding out we are eating at a restaurant.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Wait....take a break from meat?!?

Topsies


----------



## matt267 PE

leggo PE said:


> I blame @matt267 PE.


That works.



NJmike PE said:


> he is an a-hole


Um, no, you're the resident A-Hole.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thanksgiving meal = booked!  Husband and I already did a huge meal Saturday for Friendsgiving, so I have no desire to cook all morning tomorrow. It will be my very first Thanksgiving without my parents and brother, but 35 years is a good run. We'll skype with the fam tomorrow.  I'm pretty excited about our meal tomorrow.  The restaurant is really good and they'll be serving up some good food, looks like.


Ooooooh, where'd you book?  Fancy-fancy?  Or normal place.  Tbh, I'm trying to convince my friend to go to Bob Evans...I have no idea what it is, but I am horribly intrigued by it.



LyceeFruit said:


> But yesterday, Boyfriend ate *none* of the roast at all. Requested "something else" for dinner. Which was my plan for tonight to give us a break from meat. So now he gets to eat roast twice today. And so do I.


I love this punishment.  You didn't eat meat last night so you must eat meat twice today.  EAT THAT PROTEIN AND WEEP.


----------



## txjennah PE

It is a very satisfying feeling to log off of IM when coworkers start bugging you.  BYEEEEE


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ooooooh, where'd you book?  Fancy-fancy?  Or normal place.  Tbh, I'm trying to convince my friend to go to Bob Evans...I have no idea what it is, but I am horribly intrigued by it.
> 
> I love this punishment.  You didn't eat meat last night so you must eat meat twice today.  EAT THAT PROTEIN AND WEEP.


LOL OMG Husband keeps wanting to go to Bob Evans.  

We're going to Hedge Row!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I love this punishment.  You didn't eat meat last night so you must eat meat twice today.  EAT THAT PROTEIN AND WEEP.


he's likely not going to eat roast for lunch. pretty sure he'll grab BK after going to the vet.

he's so funny about food now. when we first started dating, he'd eat the same thing for days but now, he won't eat the roast on repeat!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> LOL OMG Husband keeps wanting to go to Bob Evans.
> 
> We're going to Hedge Row!


YES.  I looked at it and I'm still confused on what exactly it is (is it kinda like a cracker barrel?  Or a boston market?  Or fast food?), but I'm really excited to try!  My friend has never been before either, so it'll be an experience!  And Hedge Row!!!  Oh la la!  Every time I walk by there I go, "This looks ultra nice" and then I end up going to The Eagle or The Tap because I just want a drink and junky food!

@LyceeFruit You've obviously expanded his palette too far.  He now wants choices and different textures.  Madness.  He's a monster!!!  As for choosing BK over roast...I judge him severely.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> @LyceeFruit You've obviously expanded his palette too far.  He now wants choices and different textures.  Madness.  He's a monster!!!  As for choosing BK over roast...I judge him severely.


He needed to expand it!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> YES.  I looked at it and I'm still confused on what exactly it is (is it kinda like a cracker barrel?  Or a boston market?  Or fast food?), but I'm really excited to try!  My friend has never been before either, so it'll be an experience!  And Hedge Row!!!  Oh la la!  Every time I walk by there I go, "This looks ultra nice" and then I end up going to The Eagle or The Tap because I just want a drink and junky food!
> 
> @LyceeFruit You've obviously expanded his palette too far.  He now wants choices and different textures.  Madness.  He's a monster!!!  As for choosing BK over roast...I judge him severely.


We took our Texas friend to the Eagle for lunch on Friday, it was yummy! Hedge Row is pricey but it's worth it.  I don't mind paying $$$ every so often for a splurge meal if it's really good.

I have a feeling Bob Evans is like Luby's.


----------



## leggo PE

Happy day before Thanksgiving spam, spammers!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Same to you @leggo PE! Be careful commuting on the streets! I took the bus/walked today.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Same to you @leggo PE! Be careful commuting on the streets! I took the bus/walked today.


I'm on a bus right now. I'm being lazy in anticipation of eating all the food this weekend!

No, not really. I just don't have a good setup to bike on wet roads (I don't even have a back fender) and also, I need to bring my PPE home today for a site visit first thing Monday morning. I don't think I'd be able to get it home that easily on my bike.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> How many languages do you speak?


Speaking and singing are two different things. My wife is exclusively American-English speaker, but she's sang in nearly twenty languages.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> You’re a bit late. Every Washingtonian ever has already discovered it.


And they know not to harass him!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm out as soon as my 11am meeting is over


are you out yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

c'mon 2:04 PM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> are you out yet?


soon, im eating my sandwich and leaving. i'm headed to run errands and do research at the library so I don't wanna be hangry


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

outttttttttttttttttt


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm not sure if I overmicrowaved this Volcano Chicken, or it it's taken a turn for the worse.


----------



## txjennah PE

Getting food poisoning the day before my fancy Thanksgiving dinner would be super lame nooo universe.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> I have a feeling Bob Evans is like Luby's.


When I first moved to Texas, I thought Luby’s was a place to go get your oil changed in your vehicle.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> When I first moved to Texas, I thought Luby’s was a place to go get your oil changed in your vehicle.


Wait...is it not?  Regional eating is very confusing to me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> c'mon 2:04 PM


Mgt just made it 1254


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Mgt just made it 1254


Quittin' time?  Or review time?


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

THANKSGIVING EVE SPAM

edits: ooo TOP


----------



## Aiden

RAINING IN CALIFORNIA....WINTER IS HERE


----------



## Aiden

Man im hungry for turkey already....-_-


----------



## Aiden

It is time to sleep in for the rest of the week....


----------



## Aiden

Man we are only at 16k SPAM...


----------



## Aiden

We need to keep spamming.


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam!


----------



## Aiden

spam!!


----------



## Aiden

spam!!!


----------



## Aiden

maps------------spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

‘That’s butadiene burning’ spam.


----------



## Aiden




----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, spam would be valuable in a post nuclear war world. I mean, does it expire?


----------



## leggo PE

Aiden said:


> RAINING IN CALIFORNIA....WINTER IS HERE


Aiden! I didn't know you were in CA too. @squaretaper PE and I are located in nothern CA (different parts).


----------



## Aiden

leggo PE said:


> Aiden! I didn't know you were in CA too. @squaretaper PE and I are located in nothern CA (different parts).


AHHH. Yes, I am in southern california!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sprichst du SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> AHHH. Yes, I am in southern california!


*waves*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Sprichst du SPAM?


Ja! JA JA JA JA JA!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On the light rail SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Immer noch bei Arbeit SPAM.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM!!!


----------



## Aiden

..............SPAM


----------



## Aiden

-_-  spam -_-


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14543


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14544


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14545


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

My foot hurts.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

View attachment 14546


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Immer noch bei Arbeit SPAM.


Wie traurig...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> Quittin' time?  Or review time?


quitten


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Damn...another explosion. They need to get this thing contained.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

what is exploding and where?

nevermind: google


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dude....they do not have this contained.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So it sounds like I will be getting an “understudy” pretty soon. Any advice on how to be a good engineering mentor?


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So it sounds like I will be getting an “understudy” pretty soon. Any advice on how to be a good engineering mentor?


Make yourself available to them outside to talk about anything and everything, not just work stuff. Make an effort to connect with them on a regular basis. Value the mentorship and prove that you value it by making dedicated time to meet with your mentee. Regular check-ins, even if they're short, would be a good thing to establish early on.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Damn...another explosion. They need to get this thing contained.






SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Dude....they do not have this contained.


Yikessss what is happening??


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, news just told us they are expecting a 3rd explosion. Definitely out of control.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Back at the office SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dang, scary news.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Make yourself available to them outside to talk about anything and everything, not just work stuff. Make an effort to connect with them on a regular basis. Value the mentorship and prove that you value it by making dedicated time to meet with your mentee. Regular check-ins, even if they're short, would be a good thing to establish early on.


Thanks! I’ve seen other orgs try to establish check ins by going and getting coffee or lunch or something once in a while. It’s definitely not a thing at my workplace, but maybe I can change that.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Anyone hiring in another state....my spouse is going to make me quit my job.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Well, news just told us they are expecting a 3rd explosion. Definitely out of control.


Oh my goodness. Terrible news.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone hiring in another state....my spouse is going to make me quit my job.


Interested in control systems in WA? Haha...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Interested in control systems in WA? Haha...


Something something truth table something something.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Something something truth table something something.


Those are never talked about at my workplace, and yet, I personally use them all the time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone hiring in another state....my spouse is going to make me quit my job.


This is why I got out of the petrochem biz.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hope you're not downwind from this @SNAPE/SMOTT PE.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This is why I got out of the petrochem biz.


Part of the reason I avoided the petrochemical biz, altogether... Probably not the most important reason, though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hope you're not downwind from this @SNAPE/SMOTT PE.


No, my house is ~35 miles north of this....winds are not going to bring it in my direction. But I got told I needed to look into other jobs after the tank fires in Houston. I’m sure I’ll get told again I need to get out of petrochemical and refining. My spouse hates me working in it.


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone hiring in another state....my spouse is going to make me quit my job.


Interested in structural work either in San Francisco or Vermont?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> No, my house is ~35 miles north of this....winds are not going to bring it in my direction. But I got told I needed to look into other jobs after the tank fires in Houston. I’m sure I’ll get told again I need to get out of petrochemical and refining. My spouse hates me working in it.


I can imagine!

Really hope things get better


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

So..,who wants to analyze the projection flying out of the second explosion? I say a s&amp;t ex. or a piece of a process tower.


----------



## leggo PE

Still at work... When are the principals going to start leaving?!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Leaving early is not a thing in the government.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm watching some of the amateur video of the explosions... and holy fuck!

I used to do accident environment modelling and forensics. Not the biggest thing I've looked at but... wow.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> So..,who wants to analyze the projection flying out of the second explosion? I say a s&amp;t ex. or a piece of a process tower.


maybe? I'm not exactly an expert on petrochemical plants. Could it be another kind of storage tank? I looks like it was propulsive for a short period. Maybe it started horizontal, explosion moved it up, stayed mostly horizontal, ignition occurred out one end, and it had propulsion, uncontrolled of course and starts to flip, runs out of fuel and stays ballistic, some burning of residual fuel or housing that continues the fire without adding propulsion. Didn't see it hit the ground.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nevermind, I found a cleaner video. Too zoomed in to see the initial loft of the projectile. It looks like it stated horizontal and was with a with a bunch of other induced draft heat exchangers? so maybe it is S&amp;T ex.

The video quality and zoom makes me think they knew something big was about to go down.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

> By early Wednesday afternoon, another blast rocked the plant as personnel continued to fight the fires on site. That explosion was caused by the collapse of a flaring tower, according to Jefferson County Emergency Management Coordinator Michael White.


https://abc13.com/new-mandatory-evacuation-ordered-for-4-miles-around-tpc/5721793/


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Interested in control systems in WA? Haha...


You training? I’ll learn.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I figured part of a tower, or an exchanger. Exchangers sometimes are installed in the vertical, but not as common. Tower it was.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

leggo PE said:


> Interested in structural work either in San Francisco or Vermont?


Hmmm....Vermont you say....


----------



## leggo PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hmmm....Vermont you say....


Mm hmm, apparently my old firm is hiring!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Right on the Louisiana border. I read "95 miles east of Houston" and thought to myself, "I didn't know there was 95 miles of Texas east of Houston..."

Sucks something fierce for those nearby, though.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Yeah, this part of Texas is different from everywhere else. 



Will.I.Am said:


> Right on the Louisiana border. I read "95 miles east of Houston" and thought to myself, "I didn't know there was 95 miles of Texas east of Houston..."
> 
> Sucks something fierce for those nearby, though.


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> View attachment 14549


That’s terrible


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone hiring in another state....my spouse is going to make me quit my job.


Want to be a SCADA engineer in Florida?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

In that pic, btw, the top of the tower is the lowest point.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Happy tanksgibbin’ spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also known as WTF day in my family (and I know what you’re thinking, but you’d be wrong: it stands for Wii, Turkey, and Football)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

T-T-Tripple post!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Anyone hiring in another state....my spouse is going to make me quit my job.


My company has offices in many states. Our New England area offices are hiring for sure


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Turkey day spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 34 of The Suck.

Historically, this is the earliest that results have been released.

Rest assured that no results will be released today.

Happy Thanksgiving, spammers!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Happy Thanksgiving SPAM!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Today, I'm grateful for SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

Simply


----------



## txjennah PE

having


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

One post short of the...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm grateful for top posts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Simply


No...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm grateful for top posts.


Robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waiting for green bean casserole to bake SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My favorite part is the potatoes


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

What time does everyone usually start eating? My family is starting at 4 this year


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> My favorite part is the potatoes


This. I love potatoes so much, thanks to cellular regeneration, LadySquare claims that half (if not more) of my body mass is made of potatoes.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What time does everyone usually start eating? My family is starting at 4 this year


5:30, but I'm about to hit the road to get to San Francisco.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anyone know where i can get fake transcripts and diplomas from prestigious British universities ?

#afaf

#/s


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What time does everyone usually start eating? My family is starting at 4 this year


430 this year


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone know where i can get fake transcripts and diplomas from prestigious British universities ?
> 
> #afaf
> 
> #/s


I think someone just posted about it in the “Anything about the PE exam” thread.

View attachment 13647


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone know where i can get fake transcripts and diplomas from prestigious British universities ?
> 
> #afaf
> 
> #/s


The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Aiden

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!

Be safe out there!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMM


----------



## Aiden

S


----------



## Aiden

P


----------



## Aiden

A


----------



## Aiden

M


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Eating when we make it to the restaurant for dinner, but after 4 for sure. Even when we cook, we eat in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 430 this year


Make that 515


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top!

:bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> having


A....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> A....


Wonderful thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Finally home. Nite nite SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK work spam.

When to Bob Evans.  It was soooo white trash.  I loved it/found it hilarious.  FaceTimed with family and everyone said they missed me (and I think they meant it).  Got to see the inside of multiple relatives ears', since they didn't seem to understand FaceTime, and was reacquainted with the bottom of my mother's chin, since she still doesn't get FaceTime.

Working a couple hours more today to make some comp time.  I didn't realize that my time in consulting made me schedule my workday to get all the nonsense stuff done earlier in the day (like emails, meetings, ets.) with harder stuff happening later in the day when people would leave me alone.  Unfortunately, there is more nonsense stuff in gov't and I seem to only be getting into the harder stuff at around 12:30pm/1:00pm each day...which is pretty much near the end of my day.  Got to shake things up!


----------



## JayKay PE

All by myself!!!  Don't wanna be


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hi


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 35 of The Suck.

We're 5 weeks in.


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 35 of The Suck.
> 
> We're 5 weeks in.


Will you change your username when you get your PE? Will.I.Am PE or Will.I.PE?


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Hi


How was your duck?  (Did you have duck?  Or more leftover roast?)


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRIPLE POSTR


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> How was your duck?  (Did you have duck?  Or more leftover roast?)


We had rack of lamb, it was delicioud.

Today is more roast with my family


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hi from Miss Moo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She is currently laying across my lap as we drive to my familys house. Im not driving


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We had rack of lamb, it was delicioud.
> 
> Today is more roast with my family
> 
> *pic snip*


That's a nice looking rack.  As for the dog...I love that every single picture of her is contorted in some sort of position that cannot be comfortable, but she seems to like it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## JayKay PE

My friend, who I'm MOH for, is actually making me a little frustrated because she doesn't seem to know anything about weddings?  She seems kinda stuck on the bridesmaids wearing the same dress, but then wants a convertible dress.  When I mentioned maybe it's best to limit color/length, but let people get different top styles, she said the photos would look weird (but if we have the convertibles tops, that means of the four girls, half might have the same style).  Then when I asked if I was getting a different dress style, which I'm kinda sure is a thing for MOH, she seemed confused.

I feel like she should have kept her date as May 2021 instead of may 2020.


----------



## JayKay PE

Or she should have paid for a wedding planner instead of trying to do it herself.  Like, the save the dates haven't gone out yet, and I think she just needs to send out invitations at this time (wedding is exactly 6-months from today).


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPPLE POSTTTING


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Woohoo! Evac orders lifted. I have some happy friends right now.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That's a nice looking rack.  As for the dog...I love that every single picture of her is contorted in some sort of position that cannot be comfortable, but she seems to like it.


Shes a goon


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Speaking of dogs...when your spot in bed gets taken....


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Will you change your username when you get your PE? Will.I.Am PE or Will.I.PE?


Haven't really thought that far ahead. I'd probably default to Will.I.Am PE, but I'll have to give it some thought.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> My friend, who I'm MOH for, is actually making me a little frustrated because she doesn't seem to know anything about weddings?  She seems kinda stuck on the bridesmaids wearing the same dress, but then wants a convertible dress.  When I mentioned maybe it's best to limit color/length, but let people get different top styles, she said the photos would look weird (but if we have the convertibles tops, that means of the four girls, half might have the same style).  Then when I asked if I was getting a different dress style, which I'm kinda sure is a thing for MOH, she seemed confused.
> 
> I feel like she should have kept her date as May 2021 instead of may 2020.


I gave my bridesmaids a color palette, a Pinterest board of styles/inspiration, and then told them to wear whatever dress they wanted in that palette/style. One feels more comfortable in dressy pants, so she did that instead. It was great and ~photographed well~, and I’m hoping they all chose pieces they can wear again.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> My friend, who I'm MOH for, is actually making me a little frustrated because she doesn't seem to know anything about weddings?  She seems kinda stuck on the bridesmaids wearing the same dress, but then wants a convertible dress.  When I mentioned maybe it's best to limit color/length, but let people get different top styles, she said the photos would look weird (but if we have the convertibles tops, that means of the four girls, half might have the same style).  Then when I asked if I was getting a different dress style, which I'm kinda sure is a thing for MOH, she seemed confused.


I did matching convertible dresses for all the bridesmaids, MOH included. It was this dress in the taupe color: https://www.lulus.com/products/tricks-of-the-trade-taupe-maxi-dress/168018.html

I'm pretty sure they all liked it. At least, no one complained!

My MOH wondered if she was getting a different dress too, and I was like nah. Haha! The different ways the girls did the tops all looked really good! All four were able to figure out different styles that they liked, morning of the wedding pretty much.

EDIT: Ohhhh, TOPSIES!!  :bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

First time taking the whole family of 5 on a semi-long trip SPAM

Great success so far


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I did matching convertible dresses for all the bridesmaids, MOH included. It was this dress in the taupe color: https://www.lulus.com/products/tricks-of-the-trade-taupe-maxi-dress/168018.html
> 
> I'm pretty sure they all liked it. At least, no one complained!
> 
> My MOH wondered if she was getting a different dress too, and I was like nah. Haha! The different ways the girls did the tops all looked really good! All four were able to figure out different styles that they liked, morning of the wedding pretty much.
> 
> EDIT: Ohhhh, TOPSIES!!  :bananalama:


We were thinking of doing a convertible dress, but she didn't want asymmetrical tops (idk) or something that has a similar top to her wedding dress (off-shoulder/boat neck, which I do get).  Also, me and some of the girls don't really 'fit' with the halter top lifestyle, so we wanted something to kinda cover.  Which would mean we'd potentially all be wearing the same style, pretty much.  I at least was able to convince her to let us pick the dress we'd like, as long as it's floor length + the correct color.  Except now she's thinking of changing her color again, so...idk.

@txjennah PE Yeah.  She was suddenly worried about things photographing well, and I was like, "dude.  As long as the color matches/is in the same family, it'll be fine.  I think her fiance wants all the dresses to match/be the same color.  Real old-school/dated-kinda wedding, but if that's what they like, that's what they like.

But, a better win: patent kitten heels in nude to match the dress (it's going to be a purple color).  Also, the bridal shower is now a couples shower, so I'm getting the groomsmen involved to help with expenses and other stuff.  Which could also help with planning.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> I gave my bridesmaids a color palette, a Pinterest board of styles/inspiration, and then told them to wear whatever dress they wanted in that palette/style. One feels more comfortable in dressy pants, so she did that instead. It was great and ~photographed well~, and I’m hoping they all chose pieces they can wear again.


Awesome idea. Not sure what will be in when my girls get married (although one will probably never get married).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Recovering from a cook-a-thon extravaganza. I was on my feet cooking for 6 hours straight yesterday and I even did some prep work the night before.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Glad it’s over. Everything turned out perfect.... even the SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am an engineer who loves art, music, and theater. Trying to engage my daughter. She keeps asking me about the set design on The Wiz.  Even said “oh no! The columns are moving! The whole thing is going to elapse (she meant collapse)!”

I’m annoyed and impressed at the same time .


----------



## Aiden

SPAM!


----------



## Aiden

ASD


----------



## Aiden

DSA


----------



## Aiden

ABC


----------



## Aiden

CBA


----------



## Aiden

SpAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## leggo PE

Aiden said:


> ABC


Easy as 1 2 3


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam!!!!!!! Won’t let myself get worried about results.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Apple cup was boring in the second half SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> But, a better win: patent kitten heels in nude to match the dress (it's going to be a purple color).  Also, the bridal shower is now a couples shower, so I'm getting the groomsmen involved to help with expenses and other stuff.  Which could also help with planning.


Purple is a bad wedding color. It doesn't match well; makes things difficult for the groomsmen and dates of the bridesmaids.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Purple is a bad wedding color. It doesn't match well; makes things difficult for the groomsmen and dates of the bridesmaids.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

If I were to have a wedding, I'd have a shade of purple as one of my colors since its my fave. But Im on Team Courthouse/City Hall marriage so


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She put herself in the crate!!!

(Im washing her bed)

Edit: thats her new bed on top lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 36 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

How's life, spammers?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

25...


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Top


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple post. And...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> 25






Will.I.Am said:


> Triple post. And...


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14559


Stolen


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Stolen


You broke my combo, bro.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You broke my combo, bro.


Haha! Yup.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> How's life, spammers?


We can almost see the garage again from moving all of my stuff in!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SPAM CITY


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


Alright, so my wife is telling me that I'm wrong. So I guess im wrong.

But in my defense, I was the date of a bridesmaid in a wedding, and her dress was this shade of eggplant that didn't match anything. The other +1s didn't bother trying to find a matching tie. I went with a pastel pink. The groom and groomsmen had the eggplant colored ties and cumberbomes, but they didn't work well against the black tuxes.


----------



## Aiden

spam!


----------



## Aiden

People will start F5'ing their NCEES dashboard pretty soon..........


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aiden said:


> People will start F5'ing their NCEES dashboard pretty soon..........


Too early. They should wait until after someone gets their results first.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

THWG!


----------



## Aiden

SPAMMSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.......SPAMMMMMSSSSSSSSSSSSS.........SPAMMMMMMMMMMSSSSSSSSSSSS

"salute"


----------



## Aiden

HADUUUUKENNN!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> People will start F5'ing their NCEES dashboard pretty soon..........


Then they'll transition to hitting the F5 key with their forehead as they slam it against their keyboard.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

And...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top.  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Having our 3rd thanksgiving. Pretty sure my clothes no longer fit.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, so my wife is telling me that I'm wrong. So I guess im wrong.
> 
> But in my defense, I was the date of a bridesmaid in a wedding, and her dress was this shade of eggplant that didn't match anything. The other +1s didn't bother trying to find a matching tie. I went with a pastel pink. The groom and groomsmen had the eggplant colored ties and cumberbomes, but they didn't work well against the black tuxes.


Didnt know the +1 was supposed to match someone if they were in the wedding party. I def did not coordinate with Boyfriend when he was best man this summer. I also dont wear matching socks so what do I know


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> Didnt know the +1 was supposed to match someone if they were in the wedding party. I def did not coordinate with Boyfriend when he was best man this summer. I also dont wear matching socks so what do I know


I also didn’t know this was a thing. I think only one of our bridesmaids had a date, and I don’t remember if he matched her dress. Of course, I was the groom, so what do I know/care...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also funny story...we couldn’t find our “communion wine” (grape juice), so we had to settle for diet peach Snapple. No one noticed the difference but that’s something that will make me laugh every time I think about it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And obligatory triple post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I also didn’t know this was a thing. I think only one of our bridesmaids had a date, and I don’t remember if he matched her dress.






LyceeFruit said:


> Didnt know the +1 was supposed to match someone if they were in the wedding party.


I've always been told this is a thing. Or maybe my exes were lying to me about this.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Didnt know the +1 was supposed to match someone if they were in the wedding party. I def did not coordinate with Boyfriend when he was best man this summer. I also dont wear matching socks so what do I know


I didn’t know this either...and I had the whole big wedding party, formal church wedding when I got married.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, it’s begun. The perpetual sales through the entire holiday season.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Having our 3rd thanksgiving. Pretty sure my clothes no longer fit.


You've done Thanksgiving correctly!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sunday spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Snuggling on the couch with the dog spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She falls asleep HARD and poking, prodding, petting doesn't wake her. I had to lift her up last night to get her up to go out lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Sunday workday SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Tomorrow is another Monday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My food processor died while I was trying to make cookies...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anyone know how many days we're into the suck?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 36 of The Suck.






RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone know how many days we're into the suck?


37. I’m going to take a SWAG and say results will be out this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> 37. I’m going to take a SWAG and say results will be out this week.


You just want to see the beating a dead horse emoji?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> You just want to see the beating a dead horse emoji?


Yep.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Sunday SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep.


:deadhorse:

...yadda yadda...thanksgiving...yadda yadda...controls...blah blah blah no sooner than two weeks from now.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam 

hey y'all.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

thanksgiving - done

family pictures - done

booked all holiday family fun entertainment through the month - done

I had to search for Frozen 2 tickets as if they were Beyoncé tickets. First available date is two weeks from now. That's crazy.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm making the most of "the wait"

spending time with family and friends and actually having fun and sleeping.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

watching IRONMAN KONA...

just wow. I completed one sprint tri and I had my fill. I'm not detail oriented enough to organize my transitions and to keep up with all of the gear.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can pull up to a race 15 minutes prior to the start, park my car, walk to the start and actually just start running... i'm not even freaking out when people are already moving across the start line. meh...I always get it done.

My pacing was so good that I could guess the time that I could make it back home after a race. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

When I did a triathlon, I had to be there like 2 hours before the start. I hated it. it was dark outside. I was tired and I couldn't focus on what I had to do.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

But I'll never say never. Maybe one day... when I've achieved all the things beyond what I've already done, maybe I'll get bored and sign up for a half ironman


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

meanwhile, i'm trying to get up to 2 marathons a year - spring and fall. 

no where near it now. the most that my life allows me to train for includes a 10-miler and maybe a half by fall..


----------



## Aiden

sunday spam


----------



## Aiden

back to work tomorrow. spam


----------



## Aiden

F5'ing... SPAMMM


----------



## Aiden

i wonder if we can get up to 18.4k


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Aiden said:


> back to work tomorrow. spam


I know uuugh


----------



## Aiden

S


----------



## Aiden

P


----------



## Aiden

A


----------



## Aiden

M


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I need to go out in the rain... but first, i'm gonna make it to 600


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam to 600


----------



## Aiden

Work.. Work..Work..


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam to 600


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam to 600


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

This week is a busy one..


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

but i'll take it


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

December 20 is my last day of work for the year.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I worked hard to make it (back) here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

When I started working after college, I knew two things had to happen:

1. I flourish in a more flexible work environment where I control my own level of effort

2. I need breaks


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Substantial, uninterrupted stretches of time

TOP!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Not any of this "well I'm available by cell...but I'm on vacation" stuff. I did that for years. It sucked.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam to 600


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Kona is beautiful.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I would love to run in the Negril Half... Training in humidity is its own specialized sport


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

If you do it wrong, it can go really wrong


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

If you do it right, it feels effortless.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Nutrition


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Hydration


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

more important than actual miles on your legs


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

But no matter what, one thing is true...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Victory is always earned, never given.


----------



## leggo PE

Weekend spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> meanwhile, i'm trying to get up to 2 marathons a year - spring and fall.
> 
> no where near it now. the most that my life allows me to train for includes a 10-miler and maybe a half by fall..


I signed up for a half marathon today. I kind of want to do the 20 miler but I know I dont have it in me this winter to do it. Im basically starting from scratch, again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> I signed up for a half marathon today. I kind of want to do the 20 miler but I know I dont have it in me this winter to do it. Im basically starting from scratch, again.


Gotta start some where. I’m waiting for my exam results before entering a lottery for a ten miler.

How have you done both in the past? Studied and trained?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Gotta start some where. I’m waiting for my exam results before entering a lottery for a ten miler.
> 
> How have you done both in the past? Studied and trained?


Well I can tell you Spring 2017, I did not study, just trained for my marathon  I was selected for Boston from my running group. 

And other times, I've just not had a big race, just 5ks/10ks to keep me running. But this cycle was the most dedicated I've been to studying so I basically prioritized studying and then boyfriend over all else.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This thread is about 2k from the record. Do we thikn we can break it in the next week or so before the results come out?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yassssssssssssss


----------



## Aiden

18.4K!


----------



## Aiden

18.4K!!


----------



## Aiden

18.4K!!!


----------



## Aiden

18.4K!!!!


----------



## Aiden

18.4K18.4K!18.4K!!18.4K!!


----------



## Aiden

18.4K!!18.4K!!


----------



## Aiden

18.4K?


----------



## Aiden

SPAM

edits: I guess I'm top.


----------



## Aiden

spammm the ham!


----------



## Aiden

F5!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM, 18.4K, F5!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM AGAIN!


----------



## Aiden

AND AGAIN


----------



## Aiden

LAST BUT NOT LEAST....

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had a dream that the results were out for most states except for mine.

Need more spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone know how many days we're into the suck?






ChebyshevII PE said:


> 37. I’m going to take a SWAG and say results will be out this week.






civilrobot said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> ...yadda yadda...thanksgiving...yadda yadda...controls...blah blah blah no sooner than two weeks from now.


Thanks for carrying the torch while I was away.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 38 of The Suck.

Today is when people really start deluding themselves into believing results are coming.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh, also, the Futile Exercise C emoji:

:deadhorse:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 38 of The Suck.
> 
> Today is when people really start deluding themselves into believing results are coming.


I will start being anxious by Thursday/Friday.  I'll leave the calm cloud LOL


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I will start being anxious by Thursday/Friday.  I'll leave the calm cloud LOL


I'm taking a long walk off a short plank once the control systems cut score meeting is over.


----------



## Wow_PE!

civilrobot said:


> I had a dream that the results were out for most states except for mine.
> 
> Need more spam


I dreamed I was waiting on the results of the PE and LSATs.  Gotta keep my options open.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I will start being anxious by Thursday/Friday.  I'll leave the calm cloud LOL


I'll update the map.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'll update the map.




Monday: Lycee runs after her dog in the snow, only anxiety is over wiping her paws so snow isn't tracked inside

Friday: Lycee hyperventilates every time an email notification pops up


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

It's snowing in Maine, finally.

I started painting the legs to my new desk yesterday. Each leg is like 16 pieces from Ikea... I painted one side of one set of leg pieces...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm taking a long walk off a short plank once the control systems cut score meeting is over.


So.... you'll be calm through COB Dec 17?

#justkidding #orami


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So.... you'll be calm through COB Dec 17?
> 
> #justkidding #orami


I was thinking the 21st.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I was thinking the 21st.


you're right


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Morning spammers.

So we got 16 inches of snow on Tuesday. The roads still suck.

And my anxiety is through the roof, so that's fun!


----------



## User1

s


----------



## User1

p


----------



## User1

a


----------



## User1

m


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Monday #2 SPAM


----------



## Wow_PE!

Has anyone thought about holiday shopping yet?  How do you keep your gifts to your spouse a surprise?  I’m think of picking up a visa gift card so he can’t see what I bought on the bank statement.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

9 days of work til vacation spam!


----------



## User1

Wow! said:


> Has anyone thought about holiday shopping yet?  How do you keep your gifts to your spouse a surprise?  I’m think of picking up a visa gift card so he can’t see what I bought on the bank statement.


smart! 

i guess if you have completely shared accounts that might be tough! I've no spouse yet but I always imagined having a little account separate for these kinds of things.


----------



## txjennah PE

Not ready to come back to work spam


----------



## Wow_PE!

tj_PE said:


> smart!
> 
> i guess if you have completely shared accounts that might be tough! I've no spouse yet but I always imagined having a little account separate for these kinds of things.


That’s a good idea.  In the past we just agreed not to peak during December


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> smart!
> 
> i guess if you have completely shared accounts that might be tough! I've no spouse yet but I always imagined having a little account separate for these kinds of things.


My husband and I keep a joint account, then have separate accounts for play money.  That way he won't care when I buy skeins and skeins of yarn, and he can buy all the guitars he wants.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> My husband and I keep a joint account, then have separate accounts for play money.  That way he won't care when I buy skeins and skeins of yarn, and he can buy all the guitars he wants.


Oh man, I bought so much yarn in November.

Must knit faster.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I like the concept of knitting and crochetting. But I can't knit for crap and I'm lefthanded so that makes it harder to find help.

but I also have so many other hobbies, like painting ceramics so I really don't need to add yarn to this.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

just got my new lifting program from my trainer, gonna start tomorrow (have an appt with my osteopath tonight so I don't wanna lift after that)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend is traveling for work tonight. I will have stuffed shrimp that my gram made me for dinnah.

Can't wait


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@squaretaper PE


----------



## BillyFeather

Been waiting clean certain parts of my house until the wait is over. Now my sister is coming and I have to clean tonight!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I like the concept of knitting and crochetting. But I can't knit for crap and I'm lefthanded so that makes it harder to find help.
> 
> but I also have so many other hobbies, like painting ceramics so I really don't need to add yarn to this.


I still struggle with knitting. I'm not great at it but am able to make simple scarves and cowls.  There are some decent youtube tutorials for left-handed folks in knitting/crochet.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wow! said:


> Has anyone thought about holiday shopping yet?  How do you keep your gifts to your spouse a surprise?  I’m think of picking up a visa gift card so he can’t see what I bought on the bank statement.


That's a good idea. I've never thought of that.

Mr. Robot never pays that much attention... I tend to shop at department stores for him so he can't tell who I'm shopping for anyway.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I still struggle with knitting. I'm not great at it but am able to make simple scarves and cowls.  There are some decent youtube tutorials for left-handed folks in knitting/crochet.


Maybe when I get through some of my ceramics.

I've moved it with my 8 times since college. So I think it needs to be finished.

One of my friend's daughter hosts a little craft fair so I'm gonna donate it to that


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

BillyFeather said:


> Been waiting clean certain parts of my house until the wait is over. Now my sister is coming and I have to clean tonight!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> 9 days of work til vacation spam!


Including today?

For me, including today, I have ten more days of work. Seven and a half in the office.


----------



## leggo PE

Morning spammers. I'm on my way to a site visit in the rain! Woohoo.


----------



## txjennah PE

So there was a section I busted my ass to finish back in June (right around when things were crazy with my move), and the project manager emailed me just now saying that he finally read it and wants to get it wrapped up this month. 

.................................................


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Wow! said:


> Has anyone thought about holiday shopping yet?  How do you keep your gifts to your spouse a surprise?  I’m think of picking up a visa gift card so he can’t see what I bought on the bank statement.


We have separate cards, so that isn't a problem per se. Even our joint card doesn't really give anything away other than price and location.

However even researching and buying stuff online is a problem because of tracking cookies. The moment one of us searches for a product, it appears as ads on both of our electronics. Incognito mode doesn't always work either. So I do my shopping/researching on a friend/family member computer.  This methods has worked well that last four-five years.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> just got my new lifting program from my trainer, gonna start tomorrow (have an appt with my osteopath tonight so I don't wanna lift after that)


That sounds potentially ominous?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> I still struggle with knitting. I'm not great at it but am able to make simple scarves and cowls.  There are some decent youtube tutorials for left-handed folks in knitting/crochet.


I learned how to knit...I have an ongoing L-shaped washcloth/dishcloth situation that I created...no patterns, no ending in site... just knitting. lol

Needless to say, I need to start over and go through a series of classes to learn how to cast on (again), and how to follow a pattern, and how to finish it all up.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That sounds potentially ominous?


The osteopath just manipulates muscles, joints, nerves, etc so I don't like to do any workouts for at least 12 hours after since I always feel achey but it isn't usually obvious until I try to run lol


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> I learned how to knit...I have an ongoing L-shaped washcloth/dishcloth situation that I created...no patterns, no ending in site... just knitting. lol
> 
> Needless to say, I need to start over and go through a series of classes to learn how to cast on (again), and how to follow a pattern, and how to finish it all up.


Ooo that's fun!    Haha I feel like I need to constantly refresh myself on the basics...I realized several months ago that I was doing the purl stitch incorrectly (was wrapping the yarn in the opposite direction). 

What keeps me from completely diving into knitting is if I drop a stitch...I have such a hard time fixing mistakes.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Oh man, I bought so much yarn in November.
> 
> Must knit faster.


And these Black Friday deals do not help....


----------



## txjennah PE

Anybody on here do project management?  I'm a relatively new PM and it has been a learning curve. Do you ever move past the "I'm a total dumbass" phase?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Including today?
> 
> For me, including today, I have ten more days of work. Seven and a half in the office.


Including today.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> What keeps me from completely diving into knitting is if I drop a stitch...I have such a hard time fixing mistakes.


That's a skill you learn by knitting more. Once you can read your knitting, you can fix mistakes. 

Have you read the original Stitch N Bitch book? She talks about how the stitches are oriented on the needle, and that helped me a lot with learning how to fix mistakes.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> That's a skill you learn by knitting more. Once you can read your knitting, you can fix mistakes.
> 
> Have you read the original Stitch N Bitch book? She talks about how the stitches are oriented on the needle, and that helped me a lot with learning how to fix mistakes.


I do have the original book, I need to read thru it...I just get sooo frustrated when I drop a stitch and have to go back and fix it...I know there are ways to fix it with a crochet hook, but I just haven't picked up on that yet. Will definitely take a read through the Stitch n Bitch book.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Anybody on here do project management?  I'm a relatively new PM and it has been a learning curve. Do you ever move past the "I'm a total dumbass" phase?


Yes. From experience, that feeling will pass. After about a year I stopped feeling like a total dumbass. I still was/am a total dumbass, but I didn't feel like one anymore!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I remember sitting for the PMP (for the third time because I didn't bother studying the other two times) and I hated that feeling of waiting at the computer to see if I passed. There were a lot of emotions coursing through my body over a short period of time. I still remember that feeling and it was awful. 

I guess that's why I don't mind the wait so much (ignore my momentary freak out from this morning). I don't like instant change. I gotta ease into it.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> I remember sitting for the PMP (for the third time because I didn't bother studying the other two times) and I hated that feeling of waiting at the computer to see if I passed. It was a lot of emotions coursing through my body over a little bit of time. I still remember that feeling and it was awful.
> 
> I guess that's why I don't mind the wait so much (ignore my momentary freak out from this morning). I don't like instant change. I gotta ease into it.


I heard the PMP is hard!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

speaking of the word "gotta"... my daughter loves to read. she will read anything. it's interesting how difficult it is to explain the word "gotta" and "kinda" and "sorta" to a kid who doesn't understand why we have words in the English language that represent improper spelling and grammar. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

being a parent is interesting.. you have to find ways to explain stuff without saying "it just is" lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> speaking of the word "gotta"... my daughter loves to read. she will read anything. it's interesting how difficult it is to explain the word "gotta" and "kinda" and "sorta" to a kid who doesn't understand why we have words in the English language that represent improper spelling and grammar. lol


ooohhh, do we now get to have another discussion on ethno-linguistics in the spam thread?!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> I heard the PMP is hard!


If you work in PM all the time, then the exam is hard. what you do in the real world does not apply to this exam. I've been in project management my entire career... I had to throw everything I knew out of the window and walk into studying with an empty mind. That exam is about answering the questions the way PMI wants you to answer them and not actually doing anything that is common practice in project management. 

I actually thought studying for the PE was refreshing because, in fact, some of the questions relied on actual experience and more importantly, when I had to make an educated guess, I found that my experience helped in that department. But the study skills I learned from preparing for the PMP helped me to look at some PE topics with a clean slate because I didn't carry any "baggage" with me. I just knew I had to study it and know how to do whatever problem to just pass the exam. It's not about if I'm right and whoever wrote this question doesn't understand construction, etc. I just had to get the answer right.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> ooohhh, do we now get to have another discussion on ethno-linguistics in the spam thread?!


link me. maybe I can gather some info to help me explain this to her. 

She's in love with this book called Noodlehead Nightmares. The noodles, Mac and Mac, talk about how they are "kinda scared". That word trips her up every time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> If you work in PM all the time, then the exam is hard. what you do in the real world does not apply to this exam. I've been in project management my entire career... I had to throw everything I knew out of the window and walk into studying with an empty mind. That exam is about answering the questions the way PMI wants you to answer them and not actually doing anything that is common practice in project management.
> 
> I actually thought studying for the PE was refreshing because, in fact, some of the questions relied on actual experience and more importantly, when I had to make an educated guess, I found that my experience helped in that department. But the study skills I learned from preparing for the PMP helped me to look at some PE topics with a clean slate because I didn't carry any "baggage" with me. I just knew I had to study it and know how to do whatever problem to just pass the exam. It's not about if I'm right and whoever wrote this question doesn't understand construction, etc. I just had to get the answer right.


^this is what i've heard.

my company did a big push for the PMP a few years ago (plus the APM-ish (?) version, CAPM) and this is what folks were saying. 

I said fuck it since I have zero interest in the PM side of things. And It was about 6.5 years ago that they had everyone do the class &amp; stuff but not since *shrugs*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Anybody on here do project management?  I'm a relatively new PM and it has been a learning curve. Do you ever move past the "I'm a total dumbass" phase?


*raises hand*

My role is 100% PM now which has been a learning experience (coming from 100% design engineering). Almost doesn't matter what you do, everyone will think you're a dumbass. Boo!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> Anybody on here do project management?  I'm a relatively new PM and it has been a learning curve. Do you ever move past the "I'm a total dumbass" phase?


Yes, I've been a PM. I'm more of a program executive now. 

And yes... just takes time and experience. Make sure you have good templates and resources to help keep you organized. Always think three steps ahead. Strategy is key...and communication. You can make it through anything, good or bad, as long as you speak to people with respect, and as long as you are honest. The earlier you deal with any issue, the better. As a PM, you are the leader, but always remember that you need your team. I've always tried to make people feel valued for what they bring to the table...and I tend to get a better work product out of them because of this.

When it comes to the nuts and bolts, you learn the technical pitfalls with every project as time goes on.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> If you work in PM all the time, then the exam is hard.


Sad but true.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> link me. maybe I can gather some info to help me explain this to her.
> 
> She's in love with this book called Noodlehead Nightmares. The noodles, Mac and Mac, talk about how they are "kinda scared". That word trips her up every time.


I don't have a link per se, or at least not to one that isn't written at a college level.

Just explain that there are different grammatical rules based on where the location, audience, and format. You can explain location in the context of America, Britain, Australia, etc. It's all "English" but with slightly different words and pronunciations.

English doesn't officially have formal and informal tense. Most other major language do however have formal/informal tense. Instead that gets conveyed through different speaking styles. She wouldn't talk to you or an authority figure the same way she would talk with a friend on the playground. The former is more detailed, slower, flatter annunciation, and built for literal clarity. The latter is based on brevity, nonverbal signals, a lot is communicated through annunciation, and it's built for faster communication.

Books, movies, tv shows, etc have to communicate differently to the audience. Some formats work better for convery information and details than others. I'm sure you can come up with your own examples. Books, often need to convey an informal conversation, and will use informal langue and accent pronunciations bewtween the quotes (often with incorrect spelling), to convey the context and environment surrounding the conversation. It may not be grammatically correct for a written format, but it is necessary to describe to the reader what is happening without distracting the reader with extra text.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whelp, now I'm working the week of the 16th - 20th. 

We had an engineer rage quit.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Well, no closure from the December Licensure Exchange. Time to freak out!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't have a link per se, or at least not to one that isn't written at a college level.
> 
> Just explain that there are different grammatical rules based on where the location, audience, and format. You can explain location in the context of America, Britain, Australia, etc. It's all "English" but with slightly different words and pronunciations.
> 
> English doesn't officially have formal and informal tense. Most other major language do however have formal/informal tense. Instead that gets conveyed through different speaking styles. She wouldn't talk to you or an authority figure the same way she would talk with a friend on the playground. The former is more detailed, slower, flatter annunciation, and built for literal clarity. The latter is based on brevity, nonverbal signals, a lot is communicated through annunciation, and it's built for faster communication.
> 
> Books, movies, tv shows, etc have to communicate differently to the audience. Some formats work better for convery information and details than others. I'm sure you can come up with your own examples. Books, often need to convey an informal conversation, and will use informal langue and accent pronunciations bewtween the quotes (often with incorrect spelling), to convey the context and environment surrounding the conversation. It may not be grammatically correct for a written format, but it is necessary to describe to the reader what is happening without distracting the reader with extra text.


do you listen to any podcasts? I listen to "A Way with Words" and it's so much fun learning about the origination of words, and regional language variations, and where metaphors come from.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Whelp, now I'm working the week of the 16th - 20th.
> 
> We had an engineer rage quit.


Whomp


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> do you listen to any podcasts? I listen to "A Way with Words" and it's so much fun learning about the origination of words, and regional language variations, and where metaphors come from.


For ethnoligusitics? I occasionally listen to The Vocal Fries. I'll may try _A Way with Words_, especially since my usual commute podcasts are Philadelphia Eagles related and that's going to coming to an end soon


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Will.I.Am, did you have all of these queued up?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Will.I.Am, did you have all of these queued up?


No, they're still in my phone from when we hit 15k.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Whelp, now I'm working the week of the 16th - 20th.
> 
> We had an engineer rage quit.


That's not good. So leave was cancelled?

Why the rage quit?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Current mood:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's not good. So leave was cancelled?
> 
> Why the rage quit?


Just the first week of it, the boss is going to try to get a week of PTO rolled over for me. 

And because she doesn't want to work in this industry anymore.


----------



## User1

MadamPirate said:


> Just the first week of it, the boss is going to try to get a week of PTO rolled over for me.
> 
> And because she doesn't want to work in this industry anymore.


try? i'd say either it's rolled over or you're not giving up the week now. although, i wouldn't give up the week anyway, as i'm never staycationing when I have time off so it would be nonrefundable! AND NO TAKE-BACKS BOSS!!! lol


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> Yes, I've been a PM. I'm more of a program executive now.
> 
> And yes... just takes time and experience. Make sure you have good templates and resources to help keep you organized. Always think three steps ahead. Strategy is key...and communication. You can make it through anything, good or bad, as long as you speak to people with respect, and as long as you are honest. The earlier you deal with any issue, the better. As a PM, you are the leader, but always remember that you need your team. I've always tried to make people feel valued for what they bring to the table...and I tend to get a better work product out of them because of this.
> 
> When it comes to the nuts and bolts, you learn the technical pitfalls with every project as time goes on.


Thanks for the advice!  Made a mistake two weeks ago. Should have known better and have been kicking myself ever since. I guess that is all part of the process.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Just went through 4 days worth of email. All of the things are done.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> My role is 100% PM now which has been a learning experience (coming from 100% design engineering). Almost doesn't matter what you do, everyone will think you're a dumbass. Boo!


Oh no! I fortunately manage only 2 projects, and honestly that is enough for me lol. I would not want to do this full-time.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> Thanks for the advice!  Made a mistake two weeks ago. Should have known better and have been kicking myself ever since. I guess that is all part of the process.


It is. Just learn from it and keep it moving.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> And because she doesn't want to work in this industry anymore.


Some days, I don't blame her


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Not quite done freaking out:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@Will.I.Am it's okay. let it out. I went a little haywire earlier.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

:bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> @Will.I.Am it's okay. let it out. I went a little haywire earlier.


Thanks, @civilrobot.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

well all of this spamming has made me hungry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

You know, I was feeling ok this morning. Til I realized that April was released at 38 days, read the WTTS thread, and saw all of @Will.I.Am's GIFs.

Logically I know that I can't compare this cycle to last cycle (or other cycles) since the holidays lined up differently. And logically, I know they're gonna come out whenever TF they want to. But I'm starting to feel a bit anxious. And I can't run til maybe tomorrow night, pending how this 2nd storm rolls thru


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m now the mom of a teen, spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> You know, I was feeling ok this morning. Til I realized that April was released at 38 days, read the WTTS thread, and saw all of @Will.I.Am's GIFs.
> 
> Logically I know that I can't compare this cycle to last cycle (or other cycles) since the holidays lined up differently. And logically, I know they're gonna come out whenever TF they want to. But I'm starting to feel a bit anxious. And I can't run til maybe tomorrow night, pending how this 2nd storm rolls thru


might be time for some sort of body weight workout challenge to redirect our energy. 

plank a day? 100 squats a day?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> might be time for some sort of body weight workout challenge to redirect our energy.
> 
> plank a day? 100 squats a day?


I'm gonna try to get a trainer ride in tonight after the osteopath and I've got a new lifting program to start tomorrow.

I just prefer running.

I also prefer not being hit by snow plows


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I’m now the mom of a teen, spam.


boy or girl? has anything changed?


----------



## SB_VA

civilrobot said:


> link me. maybe I can gather some info to help me explain this to her.
> 
> She's in love with this book called Noodlehead Nightmares. The noodles, Mac and Mac, talk about how they are "kinda scared". That word trips her up every time.


I imagine most of the irregular spellings is in dialog, correct?  Phonetic writing in dialogue can be tricky.  I try to explain it to my son that the author attempting to convey different people's speaking patterns.  

In addition, there are some words that are more often combined when speaking (kind of -- kinda, sort of -- sorta, etc.) and using those 'made up words' demonstrates how a person speaks.  We don't all speak correctly all the time  

"I am going to get a salad for lunch." sounds more formal.

"I'm getting a salad for lunch." informal, grammatically correct.

"I'm gettin' a salad for lunch." informal, grammatically incorrect, convey's an inflection.

If I find a good website that explains this concept for children I'll let you know. 

I actually have the opposite problem with 1 child.  She has a speech impediment and spells everything phonetically HER WAY.  She loves to write, but its a challenge to read.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I also prefer not being hit by snow plows


Having been struck by an RV, I do not recommend.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Having been struck by an RV, I do not recommend.


ouch.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Having been struck by an RV, I do not recommend.


Got close to being hit by an H3, a city trash truck, a city street sweeper, and a gravel pit dump truck, it's my mission to avoid impact lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I get tired of eating seafood around this time of year. 

we have lobster mac and cheese at home (I made it). 

i'm eating shrimp and crab soup right now and the most enjoyable part is the toasted croissant.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I get tired of eating seafood around this time of year.
> 
> we have lobster mac and cheese at home (I made it).
> 
> i'm eating shrimp and crab soup right now and the most enjoyable part is the toasted croissant.


can we trade? i'm sick of red meat


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> can we trade? i'm sick of red meat


omg yes

we're reaching the end of days for this thanksgiving food. leftovers get trashed tomorrow. I need to think of what to cook later on and i'm leaning toward beef stew.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I get tired of eating seafood around this time of year.
> 
> we have lobster mac and cheese at home (I made it).
> 
> i'm eating shrimp and crab soup right now and the most enjoyable part is the toasted croissant.


Croissant &gt; bagel any day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Croissant &gt; bagel any day.


agreed!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 16,600.

ahhhh top top top top top top top  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> omg yes
> 
> we're reaching the end of days for this thanksgiving food. leftovers get trashed tomorrow. I need to think of what to cook later on and i'm leaning toward beef stew.


Boyfriend doesn't really eat seafood and I can only eat chicken so often. But this last week has been soooo much red meat. He's gone and tonight I have stuffed shrimp.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

tj_PE said:


> try? i'd say either it's rolled over or you're not giving up the week now. although, i wouldn't give up the week anyway, as i'm never staycationing when I have time off so it would be nonrefundable! AND NO TAKE-BACKS BOSS!!! lol


I'm always staycationing because the husband is in school and we is poor, lol

If HR doesn't let him, he promised me comp time. I'll hold him to it. Usually, the bosses can ask for PTO to be rolled over in extenuating circumstances.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I think @NJmike PE is right. We broke the SPAM thread, and are now caught in exam results purgatory.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So it's official. Lil Robot is starting violin lessons in January. So much adorable screeching and I can't wait. I love music. I hope she loves it too.

I play:

Trumpet (not in a long long time)

B-flat Clarinet

Alto Saxophone 

Anybody else play an instrument??


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm always staycationing because the husband is in school and we is _poh_, lol


Fixt.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> I think @NJmike PE is right. We broke the SPAM thread, and are now caught in exam results purgatory.


I've been here for...38 days... and it's felt like 380 years  ld-025:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> So it's official. Lil Robot is starting violin lessons in January. So much adorable screeching and I can't wait. I love music. I hope she loves it too.
> 
> I play:
> 
> Trumpet (not in a long long time)
> 
> B-flat Clarinet
> 
> Alto Saxophone
> 
> Anybody else play an instrument??


Yass! +1 for violin! I started lessons 2 years ago. I still suck, but I freakin' love it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Fixt.


I didn't know if anyone would get it!

Man, I definitely don't live up to being middle class.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I keep an inexpensive fiddle in my cube and I go to the vacant store room to practice at lunch when I have time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

...when I'm not spamming, of course.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> I keep an inexpensive fiddle in my cube and I go to the vacant store room to practice at lunch when I have time.


no offense to piano but this is one of the things that I've always liked about mobile instruments. you can literally practice anywhere.


----------



## User1

i played piano 83 years ago


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

civilrobot said:


> boy or girl? has anything changed?


Girl....lots in the past six to eight months.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm not a fan of committing young kids to an instrument unless you're Marin Alsop's parents. I mean, what choice did she have?

So thankfully, this class comes with a rented violin. She can get a feel for it but no pressure... 

Now I just have to keep the grandparents from buying her all the things. They spoil her.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> B-flat Clarinet


This is a normal clarinet, right? Or no? I'm not well-versed in woodwind instruments.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Girl....lots in the past six to eight months.


 I have a girl. Right now, I'm enjoying all of the hugs and kisses and her clinginess. lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> This is a normal clarinet, right? Or no? I'm not well-versed in woodwind instruments.


lol it's the one that most people are familiar with. There are others like the E-flat clarinet, bass clarinet, etc


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> this class comes with a rented violin


This is great as long as it's a fairly decent violin. Sometimes the cheaper violins are hard to tune/play and may discourage young learners from pursuing it further, thinking that they're all like that. I shopped for months before settling on my current fiddle.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> This is great as long as it's a fairly decent violin. Sometimes the cheaper violins are hard to tune/play and may discourage young learners from pursuing it further, thinking that they're all like that. I shopped for months before settling on my current fiddle.


Yeah I remember having a rented sax during my first year. I got a new instrument during my second year of playing and it was like night and day. Playing seemed effortless.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Don't know how to play it, but I want to learn trumpet just so I can get a pocket trumpet.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Don't know how to play it, but I want to learn trumpet just so I can get a pocket trumpet.


never know when you're gonna need it lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

eek! we've gone too far...page *gulp* 6 6 6


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> So it's official. Lil Robot is starting violin lessons in January. So much adorable screeching and I can't wait. I love music. I hope she loves it too.
> 
> I play:
> 
> Trumpet (not in a long long time)
> 
> B-flat Clarinet
> 
> Alto Saxophone
> 
> Anybody else play an instrument??


I got a hand-me-down flute from my cousin.

Attempted guitar.

Switched to violin. Violin was the easiest thing for me to grasp.

I was 2nd to last chair of second violin tho.

I also only picked up violin in HS for a music/arts credit. I was late to "intro to strings" by 1min and got the violin instead of the contra-bass (aka upright bass) or cello. 

I don't play now tho.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Purple is a bad wedding color. It doesn't match well; makes things difficult for the groomsmen and dates of the bridesmaids.


They're going dark purple/royal kinda grape with gold as accent colors.  Not me wedding, not my problem.  Just trying to round up people to make sure stuff happens in a slightly timely manner.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Switched to violin. Violin was the easiest thing for me to grasp.


Violin, while I love it, is flippin' impossible.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MadamPirate said:


> Man, I definitely don't live up to being middle class.


Wait, are we supposed to live up to middle class? I want to live up to being away from people...most people. Like a poor farmer or something. I live I guess like middle class. Could live like a rich person, but that life sucks. The whole hit song line “surrounded but still alone” is so true. I have many fair weather friends, but not many down and out, call you when something’s wrong friends.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Violin, while I love it, is flippin' impossible.


I'm left-handed and hand placement on the neck made more sense/was easier for me than flute &amp; guitar. I had a right handed teacher for guitar but I had a left handed guitar and I'm pretty sure he was high some of the time


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> So it's official. Lil Robot is starting violin lessons in January. So much adorable screeching and I can't wait. I love music. I hope she loves it too.
> 
> I play:
> 
> Trumpet (not in a long long time)
> 
> B-flat Clarinet
> 
> Alto Saxophone
> 
> Anybody else play an instrument??


I used to play oboe and flute but then switched to opera.

My dad is a band teacher, so me and my siblings all 'played' something, but we didn't stick with it due to repressed childhood trauma of beginner alto sax at 8am on Saturday mornings.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I got a hand-me-down flute from my cousin.
> 
> Attempted guitar.
> 
> Switched to violin. Violin was the easiest thing for me to grasp.
> 
> I was 2nd to last chair of second violin tho.
> 
> I also only picked up violin in HS for a music/arts credit. I was late to "intro to strings" by 1min and got the violin instead of the contra-bass (aka upright bass) or cello.
> 
> I don't play now tho.


I played violin in middle school! Then got moved over to viola in high school because my arms were so long and awkward for even a full-size violin.  Why do the first violinists get the melodies though  I would get so bored with the viola parts sometimes.


----------



## txjennah PE

Why is it not 5 pm yet spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm left-handed and hand placement on the neck made more sense/was easier for me than flute &amp; guitar. I had a right handed teacher for guitar but I had a left handed guitar and I'm pretty sure he was high some of the time


Everyone in my house is a lefty, except me. It’s awkward, lol.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

This page is the number of the beast.

:th_rockon:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Boyfriend doesn't really eat seafood


But you live in New England?!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think @NJmike PE is right. We broke the SPAM thread, and are now caught in exam results purgatory.


I find it hard to disagree with anything written above.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Everyone in my house is a lefty, except me. It’s awkward, lol.


I'm the only lefty in my family. There might be some somewhere in the extended family *shrugs*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I played violin in middle school! Then got moved over to viola in high school because my arms were so long and awkward for even a full-size violin.  Why do the first violinists get the melodies though  I would get so bored with the viola parts sometimes.


I got nothing, I sat way in the back. The orchestra director didn't really like me either


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> This page is the number of the beast.
> 
> :th_rockon:


good use of emoji


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> But you live in New England?!


I know. It makes me sad


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

oop2:  &lt;what is raining down?!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I used to play oboe and flute but then switched to opera.
> 
> My dad is a band teacher, so me and my siblings all 'played' something, but we didn't stick with it due to repressed childhood trauma of beginner alto sax at 8am on Saturday mornings.


lol see? I don't want to turn into that parent. Just introduce it to her and get her familiar with practicing something and witnessing the tangible result of getting better.

I think it helped me with math somehow.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> lol see? I don't want to turn into that parent. Just introduce it to her and get her familiar with practicing something and witnessing the tangible result of getting better.
> 
> I think it helped me with math somehow.


Hahahahaha, oh, dad never forced us to learn to play.  He was very like you, that if we really liked/enjoyed it and practiced we would continue.  Unfortunately, we liked to practice horseback riding and video games more than instruments.  Though I did get really serious with the opera (mostly because I didn't need to worry about keeping my reed moist/fucking up my double reed/learning how to make my own reeds).

And music = math!!!!  GIVE ME THAT SIXTEENTH NOTE IN 3/4 TIME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> lol see? I don't want to turn into that parent. Just introduce it to her and get her familiar with practicing something and witnessing the tangible result of getting better.
> 
> I think it helped me with math somehow.


i mean, she'll get the recorder in like 3rd grade...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why is it not 5 pm yet spam


I've got to work until 9PM tonight


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> oop2:  &lt;what is raining down?!


it's a shitstorm


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i mean, she'll get the recorder in like 3rd grade...


4th here....damnit, I still have to order a pink one.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

But that kid is set on being in choir. After going to her big sis’s last concert and hearing the HS kids sing.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

My oldest is sp. ed.....so it’s amazing how well the school is working with her in choir. It’s her favorite class.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> 4th here....damnit, I still have to order a pink one.


it might be 4th here... I remember at least 2 years of the recorder lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wait, are we supposed to live up to middle class? I want to live up to being away from people...most people. Like a poor farmer or something. I live I guess like middle class. Could live like a rich person, but that life sucks. The whole hit song line “surrounded but still alone” is so true. I have many fair weather friends, but not many down and out, call you when something’s wrong friends.


I feel like I should? All my family growing up was blue collar, and I'm "white collar middle class" according to them. Doesn't feel like it.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hahahahaha, oh, dad never forced us to learn to play.  He was very like you, that if we really liked/enjoyed it and practiced we would continue.  Unfortunately, we liked to practice horseback riding and video games more than instruments.  Though I did get really serious with the opera (mostly because I didn't need to worry about keeping my reed moist/fucking up my double reed/learning how to make my own reeds).
> 
> And music = math!!!!  GIVE ME THAT SIXTEENTH NOTE IN 3/4 TIME


As overbearing as my parents can be, the one thing they were relatively chill with was making me practice.  They never told me to practice, so I never did


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I've got to work until 9PM tonight


That sucks! I had my share of overtime before Thanksgiving so happy to leave at a normal time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I feel like I should? All my family growing up was blue collar, and I'm "white collar middle class" according to them. Doesn't feel like it.


Trust me, it'll feel that way for a while and then suddenly you'll say something outloud and realize you've been in that demo for a while.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> That sucks! I had my share of overtime before Thanksgiving so happy to leave at a normal time.


Meh, it's not that bad. This is the first time in two years that my schedule took me outside of RBH for a non-emergency.

Tomorrow will be a normal nine hour day, but it will be a busy day. Super easy schedule and workload the rest of the year.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

even though it's a futile exercise, yes I've logged in to my-ncees and yes i'm hitting F5 ever so often... 

i'd rather hit the button and shock myself with the results rather than get an email that I get to mull over and freak out about.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> no offense to piano but this is one of the things that I've always liked about mobile instruments. you can literally practice anywhere.


Just popped into my head: I know you're renting, but juuuuust in case MiniRobot has trouble, sometimes a better bow can make a big difference in a so-so violin and it's a cheap but impactful upgrade if you ever decide to buy one. Also invest in good quality rosin (obvious, but a surprising number of newbies overlook this). Good luck MiniRobot! Let the rosin fly!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Just popped into my head: I know you're renting, but juuuuust in case MiniRobot has trouble, sometimes a better bow can make a big difference in a so-so violin and it's a cheap but impactful upgrade if you ever decide to buy one. Also invest in good quality rosin (obvious, but a surprising number of newbies overlook this). Good luck MiniRobot! Let the rosin fly!


 many thanks! as you can see, I know woodwinds. Strings are new to me so we will learn together. Grandma Robot played violin for a couple of years as a kid so maybe she can help out a little. This is good info though and I'll definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> even though it's a futile exercise, yes I've logged in to my-ncees and yes i'm hitting F5 ever so often...
> 
> i'd rather hit the button and shock myself with the results rather than get an email that I get to mull over and freak out about.


You could F5 to blow of steam. Sample size is small, but Marylanders get the email at the same time the website is updated, so you really don't have to do it. Besides Alabama and Maryland have been tied for the first to release the last few sessions. You'll prolly be one of the first to know in the country.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> You could F5 to blow of steam. Sample size is small, but Marylanders get the email at the same time the website is updated, so you really don't have to do it. Besides Alabama and Maryland have been tied for the first to release the last few sessions. You'll prolly be one of the first to know in the country.


good grief. that somehow makes it better and worse at the same time.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> even though it's a futile exercise, yes I've logged in to my-ncees and yes i'm hitting F5 ever so often...
> 
> i'd rather hit the button and shock myself with the results rather than get an email that I get to mull over and freak out about.


I somehow preferred the email. 1 big heart attack seemed like an attractive option that many small ones every time the NCEES page is reloading.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NikR said:


> I somehow preferred the email. 1 big heart attack seemed like an attractive option that many small ones every time the NCEES page is reloading.


lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I played trumpet for about 7 years (5th grade thru 12th grade). I enjoyed it but I never took it particularly seriously. My son (13) plays trumpet now. I think he's the same way.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it's a shitstorm


I thought it was blood ... for some reason


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Don't know how to play it, but I want to learn trumpet just so I can get a pocket trumpet.


What is a pocket trumpet... (googling)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> I somehow preferred the email. 1 big heart attack seemed like an attractive option that many small ones every time the NCEES page is reloading.


I'm getting a small one everytime I get an email notification.

And I did log into NCEES once - updated my address while I was there tho! 

I'm trying so hard to cling to the calm cloud...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Why is @squaretaper PE a “senior member” now?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why is @squaretaper PE a “senior member” now?


because he's old and gets the senior discount now. on the 2$ stickers


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Where's @Chattaneer


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why is @squaretaper PE a “senior member” now?


Because he got his results and passed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm getting a small one everytime I get an email notification.
> 
> I'm trying so hard to cling to the calm cloud...


ughh it's too early for those emotions. Seriously, there's probably another week of this


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Where's @Chattaneer


hopefully not having a real heart attack every time he gets an email notification,


----------



## NikR_PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm getting a small one everytime I get an email notification.
> 
> And I did log into NCEES once - updated my address while I was there tho!
> 
> I'm trying so hard to cling to the calm cloud...


oh no. Double jeopardy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The downward turn toward Phases 4 and 5...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The downward turn toward Phases 4 and 5...
> 
> View attachment 14588


Also, this gif will probably come in handy on results day.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why is @squaretaper PE a “senior member” now?


You will respect my auth-OR-i-tye.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

At this point, we just need a percussionist and we can get a little EB band goin!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

what do the dots mean under the username?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> what do the dots mean under the username?


Represents number of posts.

1 dot = 50

2 dots = ???

3 dots = ???

4 dots = ???

5 dots = ???

9 dots = 2500


----------



## Aiden

work spam?


----------



## Aiden

results this week... spam?


----------



## Aiden

HITTING F5!


----------



## Wow_PE!

Aiden said:


> HITTING F5!


Me too 

just in case


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

I don't think my office's heat is working...


----------



## Road Guy

wow you all actually pulled it off!


----------



## leggo PE

Cold hands spam.


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> wow you all actually pulled it off!


No rules!


----------



## User1

tbh 1000 posts


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't think my office's heat is working...


Spray dust cleaner spray on the thermostat.


----------



## WaitingonResults

I wanna know! SPAMMY SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> No rules!


In the immortal words of my steel design professor in college: 

"If you're not cheatin', you're not tryin'!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> In the immortal words of my steel design professor in college:
> 
> "If you're not cheatin', you're not tryin'!"


I...don't think NCEES would abide by that... :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...don't think NCEES would abide by that... :rotflmao:


Yeah, not a good life motto, but great for the SPAM thread!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ughh it's too early for those emotions. Seriously, there's probably another week of this


I KNOW THIS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NikR said:


> oh no. Double jeopardy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Alright, time to freak out some more!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## txjennah PE

lolllllll  still at work


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*PowerPoint Engineering*. At previous companies this was a large part of my job. Not so much here. Still a good skill to have...

View attachment 14600


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> *PowerPoint Engineering*. At previous companies this was a large part of my job. Not so much here. Still a good skill to have...
> 
> *snip*


Ooo! With animation, too?

Computational Flowchart Dynamics?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

The powers that be don't like us stealing other people's copywrited figures for anything that will be published / released. So making my own.

But there are only so many ways to sketch a lug


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Spray dust cleaner spray on the thermostat.


Our thermostat is weird. It seems like it's all fancy because the display is colorful and you can change it with buttons... But it's barely hanging onto the drywall due to a poor connection, which is something no one at my company has ever bothered to fix in the 5 years they've been in this office space.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Our thermostat is weird. It seems like it's all fancy because the display is colorful and you can change it with buttons... But it's barely hanging onto the drywall due to a poor connection, which is something no one at my company has ever bothered to fix in the 5 years they've been in this office space.


Structural engineering at its finest.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Structural engineering at its finest.


We also have many bookshelves With lots of heavy books, with no out of plane bracing/anchorage...

It's because we care more about our civic duty to keep the greater public safe than we care about ourselves!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> We also have many bookshelves With lots of heavy books, with no out of plane bracing/anchorage...
> 
> It's because we care more about our civic duty to keep the greater public safe than we care about ourselves!


And because there's no code for anchorage of thermostats or bookshelves...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 39 of The Suck.

Welcome to exam results purgatory.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Couldn’t go back to sleep after waking up at 2am so i’m Up now SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Boyfriend has an electric snowblower. It's awful. I ended up just shoveling instead


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I forgot to wear deodorant


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Its ok, theres another snow storm rn


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

And our building hasnt had water since 3pm yesterday


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Attendance is light rn


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I forgot to wear deodorant


Shit.  You just reminded me I'm not wearing deodorant.

*goes into emergency drawer*

EDIT - OF COURSE MY ONE POST IN DAYS GETS TOP AND IT'S TALKING ABOUT MAH SMELLY PITS


----------



## JayKay PE

Double post - my life is hell.  All the bridesmaids have decided we're going to lose weight for the wedding.

Is it bad that I just want to keep on the work-out road I'm currently on and see if I can keep kinda losing weight?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Double post - my life is hell.  All the bridesmaids have decided we're going to lose weight for the wedding.
> 
> Is it bad that I just want to keep on the work-out road I'm currently on and see if I can keep kinda losing weight?


not at all. do what works for you long term.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> mornin'


If it’s still dark out, it’s still night.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

the sun is barely above the horizon here


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's ready for another day of waiting for, and not getting, results?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR said:


> not at all. do what works for you long term.


Hahahahahaha, I think I will.  Losing weight/ getting fit is weird for me, since I've never really tried before?  And I've been kinda on a good track/pace since June of this year, so I don't want to mess it up by crash dieting.

Though I def need to revamp my snacking in January.  There are way too many cheetos in my cupboard.  Maybe I need to stick to one bag of snacky-snacks and only buy more when it's gone, instead of stockpiling for the snack-opolis.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> snack-opolis.


I think you mean, “snack-pocolypse?” (Although I like the sound of a city of snacks)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Double post - my life is hell.  All the bridesmaids have decided we're going to lose weight for the wedding.
> 
> Is it bad that I just want to keep on the work-out road I'm currently on and see if I can keep kinda losing weight?


It isn't bad at all - you do you and be safe.

Diet culture is wretched


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

This is alarming: https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/03/business/china-dna-uighurs-xinjiang.html


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I think you mean, “snack-pocolypse?” (Although I like the sound of a city of snacks)


You are probably correct, but I have snacks stockpiled like it is a city...yet, only I live in this shining beacon of corn chips and Cheetos support lines. Which is not helpful for my waistline.

@LyceeFruit Oh ya.  Diet culture scares me, whether it's middle-aged women or scary buff guys trying to drop weight.  I have been slooooowly losing weight by doing gym stuff and I'm kinda...I think I'm going to keep at that and lie to their face and say I'm dieting too.  Tbh, they were all like "We're going to start January 6th instead of January 1st, since you can't start dieting on a Wednesday and need to start on a Monday", and in my head I was like, "If you were really serious about this, you'd start today and struggle through the holidays like I will be".


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's ready for another day of waiting for, and not getting, results?


I am.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Will I am.


FTFY


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's ready for another day of waiting for, and not getting, results?


Meee!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> FTFY


You're the man, Cheb.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> You are probably correct, but I have snacks stockpiled like it is a city...yet, only I live in this shining beacon of corn chips and Cheetos support lines. Which is not helpful for my waistline.
> 
> @LyceeFruit Oh ya.  Diet culture scares me, whether it's middle-aged women or scary buff guys trying to drop weight.  I have been slooooowly losing weight by doing gym stuff and I'm kinda...I think I'm going to keep at that and lie to their face and say I'm dieting too.  Tbh, they were all like "We're going to start January 6th instead of January 1st, since you can't start dieting on a Wednesday and need to start on a Monday", and in my head I was like, "If you were really serious about this, you'd start today and struggle through the holidays like I will be".


I hope this wedding will be your only encounter with them. These aren't people I'd care to spend any amount of time with.

I don't think you should lie, personally I'd tell them to eff off and keep their toxic diet mindset to themselves but that's me. But maybe if you're honest, you could help flip a switch in them (if you have the mental capacity to deal with that) and they could see how awful diet culture is


----------



## NikR_PE

Stuck in a meeting spam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I think it's time to break out one of my favorite emoji from our selection:

:waitwall: :waitwall: :waitwall:


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I hope this wedding will be your only encounter with them. These aren't people I'd care to spend any amount of time with.
> 
> I don't think you should lie, personally I'd tell them to eff off and keep their toxic diet mindset to themselves but that's me. But maybe if you're honest, you could help flip a switch in them (if you have the mental capacity to deal with that) and they could see how awful diet culture is


Eh, I think they're fine/normal people.  I think they're just getting excited about the wedding?  I stepped into the MoH role and am throwing a ton of info at them, and I think 'measuring' for the dresses made them...all realize that Thanksgiving is over, New Years is coming, and the belly is expanding.

As for lying, we'll see if they even remember the diet plan once we're past New Years?  I don't live near them, and we're going to meet up and do a 'girls lunch' so we can all meet when I go home at the end of the month.  Tbh, I think some are 'heavy' like I am, so it's a way of kinda using this event as an excuse to start working out?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

At work at 5:15 in the morning SPAM. (Today is definitely a multiple coffee morning)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Adulty topic: budgets, specifically food budgets.

This is the year I actually budget. Because I live in a 600 sq ft house and have an awful driveway so I'd like to be able to buy something larger in 2-3 years. And the So. ME housing market is awful.

So I'm thinking 400$/mo for 2 adults is reasonable? I'm going to be buy less red meat from the grocery store and switch to buying local. I'm also going to cut down on how much I buy/cook. Eventually, I'll make the transition for poultry as well. But I want to buy more local produce as well - not everything is possible as Boyfriend loves grapes and I'm fairly certain I've never seen them at the farmers market. 

I'll be tracking it for the next few months to see whats what.

What do you spend? on how many? Where? Do you prioritize local?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

We should SPAM to 17k at some point, today. Who's down?

@squaretaper PE? @LyceeFruit? @Chattaneer? @Aiden?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Double post?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Top triple post?

:bananalama: :th_rockon: :waitwall:


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Adulty topic: budgets, specifically food budgets.
> 
> This is the year I actually budget. Because I live in a 600 sq ft house and have an awful driveway so I'd like to be able to buy something larger in 2-3 years. And the So. ME housing market is awful.
> 
> So I'm thinking 400$/mo for 2 adults is reasonable? I'm going to be buy less red meat from the grocery store and switch to buying local. I'm also going to cut down on how much I buy/cook. Eventually, I'll make the transition for poultry as well. But I want to buy more local produce as well - not everything is possible as Boyfriend loves grapes and I'm fairly certain I've never seen them at the farmers market.
> 
> I'll be tracking it for the next few months to see whats what.
> 
> What do you spend? on how many? Where? Do you prioritize local?


Bam bam bam.  Here is the JK low-down on their budget:

Does your food budget include eating out, or will that be a separate line item?  I currently spend around $150 to $200/month historically for me as a single person.  This has been really inflated the last couple of months due to moving/having to restock my whole kitchen with staples and random items I didn't think I needed (until, surprise, I needed them).  I purchase a lot of my 'standard' food from Costco: apples, grape tomatoes, grapes, quinoa salad, kale salad, eggs, ultra-pasteurized milk (it lasts so long), and bulk meat.  Though Costco is usually a higher $/lb than my normal grocery for meat, the ground beef is leaner, the chicken breasts are more normal-sized/looking, and I've never had a bad steak from there.  I also like that I can purchase salmon for way cheaper there, or have the pre-packaged meals (though the salt is much higher).  A lot of stuff at Costco is organic, so I pay more upfront, but stuff doesn't seem to go bad as quickly.

I have slowly transitioned to more of a 'veggie' diet, not because I don't like meat/preparing it, but because it is easier to make veggie dishes when I am tired and supplement with a protein shake.  I also haven't bought any bread recently.  Have a loaf in my freezer for a once in a while sandwich, but I've taken to eating more salads.  Loose veggies/smaller quantities of veggies that I don't buy at Costco I tend to buy at Meijer or the local Asian market.  Def check out local 'ethnic' markets, veggies will be cheaper, larger, and usually taste much better.  I would try the meat next time, but I don't go through it as quickly as I used to since I buy larger family packs and then portion out into 1-lb sizes before freezing.

For farmers markets...they don't seem to be a big thing here in Indiana?  Or they seem more craft-based than food-based.  When I was in NY/LI, I actually joined a CSA farmshare.  Was money-upfront, which was a bit sizable, but I was able to do a payment plan over three months and got a ton of veggies.  Def look into that at least for the summer to supplement your food.  Worked out to paying like $23/week upfront, but the veggies were easily worth something like $40+/week and came from an organic farm.  I do try to prioritize local, if possible, but Indiana makes it kinda difficult here without a drive.  I'd only buy local if it's something you will def eat/can maybe bargain for larger amounts?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Does your food budget include eating out, or will that be a separate line item?


Separate line item - currently set at 100$ [maybe it should be higher but we switch who pays]



JayKay PE said:


> Def check out local 'ethnic' markets, veggies will be cheaper, larger, and usually taste much better.


In the hunt for Halal sprinkles, I wandered into one of our "ethnic" markets and there was no produce at this one. I'm not sure we have any Asian markets here. Mostly Halal Markets , I will check out the biggest one tho.



JayKay PE said:


> For farmers markets...they don't seem to be a big thing here in Indiana?  Or they seem more craft-based than food-based.  When I was in NY/LI, I actually joined a CSA farmshare.  Was money-upfront, which was a bit sizable, but I was able to do a payment plan over three months and got a ton of veggies.  Def look into that at least for the summer to supplement your food.  Worked out to paying like $23/week upfront, but the veggies were easily worth something like $40+/week and came from an organic farm.  I do try to prioritize local, if possible, but Indiana makes it kinda difficult here without a drive.  I'd only buy local if it's something you will def eat/can maybe bargain for larger amounts?


I had a CSA last summer and I'm going to look at it again for this summer but from a different farmer. I LOVE my farmer and her produce, it keeps so well. But it has too much kale (I don't like kale, Boyfriend refuses to eat it), I don't care for kohlrabi and I ended up with 6 this season. the price is great, it's also about 25$/wk for un-certified organic. I'm going to look at the farms that let you pick your own veggies from their stand at the weekly market so I can avoid kohlrabi. We're also going to have a garden in the backyard. And we should restart the basement hydroponics here soon... 

We don't have CostCo here and I don't have a Sam's Club or BJs membership anymore.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morning meeting. ew...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I have this fear that my result notification email will go to my junk mail.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

FML spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I have this fear that my result notification email will go to my junk mail.


I hope not. You're literally my trusted agent that the results release is legit.

The "fog of war" during the first 10-15 min after release is real.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm staying out of the Oct 2019 forum. My anxiety can't handle it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm staying out of the Oct 2019 forum. My anxiety can't handle it.


The next 7-10 days are going to be really rough on you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The next 7-10 days are going to be really rough on you.


Between waiting for results and losing a week off, my anxiety is through the roof. Not to mention my gigantic workload.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I don't suppose you can use the workload as a distraction?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm staying out of the Oct 2019 forum. My anxiety can't handle it.


Good plan. I won't be, just because there are too many opportunities for sarcasm and other reactionary comedy, but it's not a bad idea.

:respect:   :waitwall:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Between waiting for results and losing a week off, my anxiety is through the roof. Not to mention my gigantic workload.


Send me some of your workload. I'm writing proposals and can't focus.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I hope not. You're literally my trusted agent that the results release is legit.
> 
> The "fog of war" during the first 10-15 min after release is real.


It really is.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't suppose you can use the workload as a distraction?


I only have half a clue what I'm doing so it's not helping.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Good plan. I won't be, just because there are too many opportunities for sarcasm and other reactionary comedy, but it's not a bad idea.
> 
> :respect:   :waitwall:


I think I've just hit the perfect  oop2:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Send me some of your workload. I'm writing proposals and can't focus.


Cool, you wanna help me figure out what fault currents are the worst and build six scenarios to batch calc in Arc Pro?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I think I've just hit the perfect  oop2:


It's sad because it's true.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Cool, you wanna help me figure out what fault currents are the worst and build six scenarios to batch calc in Arc Pro?


Idk how to do that but it's a 3phase bolted fault xD


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Where's @Chattaneer


Programming our entire 46kV sub-transmission system into an automation controller for automatic fault isolation. We're upgrading systems and the engineer that originally installed the old system retired in Aug. Now I, who _started _in Aug, am responsible for setting up the new automation system from scratch. I haven't even started yet since I have to add a new MOS to the old system since it will be in place until the new one is configured. It's taking forever just to add one switch since I'm having to figure out the old system without any information.

8w2d tomorrow, hoping to see a heart beat at the appointment.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm staying out of the Oct 2019 forum. My anxiety can't handle it.


Wait, is it open now?  Eh.  I'm going to hide out in the spam thread.  Slightly less manic.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Idk how to do that but it's a 3phase bolted fault xD


Not according to this client.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, is it open now?  Eh.  I'm going to hide out in the spam thread.  Slightly less manic.


Agreed.  I dipped my toe in and then noped out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Not according to this client.


 what are they saying?

I want to learn fault analysis but at my company, it's a completely different business line so it's harder to dabble.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, is it open now?  Eh.  I'm going to hide out in the spam thread.  Slightly less manic.


opened yesterday


----------



## Kevo_303 P.E.

SPAM!! Also top edit!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Separate line item - currently set at 100$ [maybe it should be higher but we switch who pays]
> 
> In the hunt for Halal sprinkles, I wandered into one of our "ethnic" markets and there was no produce at this one. I'm not sure we have any Asian markets here. Mostly Halal Markets , I will check out the biggest one tho.
> 
> I had a CSA last summer and I'm going to look at it again for this summer but from a different farmer. I LOVE my farmer and her produce, it keeps so well. But it has too much kale (I don't like kale, Boyfriend refuses to eat it), I don't care for kohlrabi and I ended up with 6 this season. the price is great, it's also about 25$/wk for un-certified organic. I'm going to look at the farms that let you pick your own veggies from their stand at the weekly market so I can avoid kohlrabi. We're also going to have a garden in the backyard. And we should restart the basement hydroponics here soon...
> 
> We don't have CostCo here and I don't have a Sam's Club or BJs membership anymore.


Yeah, $100/person for eating out is reasonable.  Not sure if you're able to get the balance to rollover each month?  That way you can splurge if you'd like?

Do you have Indian markets or Vietnamese markets?  Sometimes you have to google search + know someone to get the actual name since they're usually just listed as a normal grocery.  Halal markets sounds more like a dry goods location than an actual grocery?

Yeah, kale/kohlrabi are really easy to grow during the summer.  I love both, especially dinosaur kale, so it worked out for me, but my mom liked that our CSA let us 'choose' what we wanted in our share every week online (they'd have a set share for a certain $ amount, but you could swap cheaper items in for more expensive stuff).  Let her sometimes trade in a bunch of kale to get some extra radishes or butter lettuce.  Ours was certified organic, one of the first on LI, and I'm hoping my mom does it again next year since it will force more money into her.  I did check and Indianapolis does have a farmer's market...but it only runs 6-weeks in winter and 12-weeks in the summer?  Which, idk, doesn't seem worth it.

Uggggggh, I loved my BJs membership.  Def like them more than Costco, but they're not this far west.  Is there any particular grocery that would work, like a Stop n' Shop or a local chain (I find they usually have better veggies).


----------



## txjennah PE

My face when someone tells me that a stats table that usually takes a couple of hours to pull together ~~will only take him only take 20 minutes~~


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, $100/person for eating out is reasonable.  Not sure if you're able to get the balance to rollover each month?  That way you can splurge if you'd like?
> 
> Do you have Indian markets or Vietnamese markets?  Sometimes you have to google search + know someone to get the actual name since they're usually just listed as a normal grocery.  Halal markets sounds more like a dry goods location than an actual grocery?
> 
> Yeah, kale/kohlrabi are really easy to grow during the summer.  I love both, especially dinosaur kale, so it worked out for me, but my mom liked that our CSA let us 'choose' what we wanted in our share every week online (they'd have a set share for a certain $ amount, but you could swap cheaper items in for more expensive stuff).  Let her sometimes trade in a bunch of kale to get some extra radishes or butter lettuce.  Ours was certified organic, one of the first on LI, and I'm hoping my mom does it again next year since it will force more money into her.  I did check and Indianapolis does have a farmer's market...but it only runs 6-weeks in winter and 12-weeks in the summer?  Which, idk, doesn't seem worth it.
> 
> Uggggggh, I loved my BJs membership.  Def like them more than Costco, but they're not this far west.  Is there any particular grocery that would work, like a Stop n' Shop or a local chain (I find they usually have better veggies).


Southern Maine has a high Somali population so it's loads of Halal markets and not many other options - I'll keep looking. But tbh, if it's so far out of the way, it doesn't seem like much of a savings when you factor in cost of gas &amp; the cost of my time.

Our big farmers market is year round, its only closed for a couple of Saturdays in the year. And it's also on Wednesday in late Spring until the day before Thanksgiving. Plus the other towns have markets too lol 

I totally shop at our local Hannafords and they bring in some local produce from around New England (its a New England chain and based in Maine), it's my main source of groceries . I hate Stop &amp; Shop so much, it's soooo expensive. I also hate Shaws lol


----------



## Orchid PE

How I feel after getting my milk crate with all my books back...


----------



## Orchid PE

10 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

9 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

8 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

7 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

6 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

5 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

4 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

3 Posts to 3k.


----------



## Orchid PE

2 Posts to 3k.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@Chattaneer is alive! We didn't see you yesterday and got worried.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> How I feel after getting my milk crate with all my books back...
> 
> *pic snip*


you got it back? where was it


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Too much activity in the WTTS thread. Need more SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> what are they saying?
> 
> I want to learn fault analysis but at my company, it's a completely different business line so it's harder to dabble.


They want the worst case SLG or 3PH fault, whichever is higher.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

As a mechanical...what is SLG?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Job walk SPAM. Going to juvy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm not sure I'm even going to believe legitimate NCEES results, at this point... I'll just look at my dashboard and say, "Nah, they're just trolling. Still in exam results purgatory."


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm not even sure I'm even going to believe legitimate NCEES results, at this point... I'll just look at my dashboard and say, "Nah, they're just trolling. Still in exam results purgatory."


... While checking for signs of photo editing.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you got it back? where was it


Since I had to fly to my testing site, I didn't want to have to carry my books through the airports again on the way home. I almost had to check them when I got on the first airplane heading to the site. I walked on the plane and one of the flight attendants was like, "They let you on here with those??? They're not going to fit." Luckily my seat was by the wing and there wasn't a seat in front of me, so they fit. Next plane they actually fit in the overhead compartment.

Since I took the exam with a buddy of mine and he drove to the site, I left them with him after the exam. Luckily I did, because I was sprinting through the Atl airport to catch my connecting flight since my first flight was delayed. I picked them up from him over the Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @Chattaneer is alive! We didn't see you yesterday and got worried.


That first day back after a holiday went by so fast, I didn't even realize I worked almost all 8 hours.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> Good plan. I won't be, just because there are too many opportunities for sarcasm and other reactionary comedy, but it's not a bad idea.
> 
> :respect:   :waitwall:


I made a grand plan to log off during December until results are released...but I've gotta burn up this nervous energy. Comedy in the face of tragedy...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so far I've cursed:

1. my high school alma mater

2. my college alma mater

3. two professional organizations

....for sending me emails today.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Double post - my life is hell.  All the bridesmaids have decided we're going to lose weight for the wedding.
> 
> Is it bad that I just want to keep on the work-out road I'm currently on and see if I can keep kinda losing weight?


Keep on doing your plan! If it works for you, why change it?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Double post - my life is hell.  All the bridesmaids have decided we're going to lose weight for the wedding.
> 
> Is it bad that I just want to keep on the work-out road I'm currently on and see if I can keep kinda losing weight?


Got married 6 years ago. The time leading up to the wedding is a time to enjoy. Stay on your path and keep to your own plan. You can't control what they do. It's better to go into the big day happy and healthy more than anything. My default was to exercise too much but I had to minimize alterations to my gown so I had to chill and exercise like usual. I was much more focused on maintaining my relationship with my future husband, and getting all of the other stuff done. Keep your sanity.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Adulty topic: budgets, specifically food budgets.
> 
> This is the year I actually budget. Because I live in a 600 sq ft house and have an awful driveway so I'd like to be able to buy something larger in 2-3 years. And the So. ME housing market is awful.
> 
> So I'm thinking 400$/mo for 2 adults is reasonable? I'm going to be buy less red meat from the grocery store and switch to buying local. I'm also going to cut down on how much I buy/cook. Eventually, I'll make the transition for poultry as well. But I want to buy more local produce as well - not everything is possible as Boyfriend loves grapes and I'm fairly certain I've never seen them at the farmers market.
> 
> I'll be tracking it for the next few months to see whats what.
> 
> What do you spend? on how many? Where? Do you prioritize local?


Ohhh interesting! I spend what I consider to be toooo much on groceries for two people per month. I think I'm more in the $650/month spent on groceries range. I think I need to be more intentional on what I'm spending money on.

I shop pretty much exclusively at Trader Joe's and order additional produce through Imperfect Foods, and also occasionally shop at Safeway, for things like specific paper products, cream cheese, and of TJ's doesn't have something specific I'm looking for (like whole wheat pasta).

Speaking of paper products, I'm thinking about divesting our household of paper towels. Does anyone do this? What kind of towels do you use in place, if so?


----------



## Aiden

good morning from CALI.


----------



## Aiden

At work...


----------



## Aiden

Working on a project called SPAMMING


----------



## Aiden

spam?


----------



## Aiden

zzzzzz


----------



## Aiden

aaaaaa


----------



## Aiden

eeeee


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

wrong post


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Aiden

pecker


----------



## leggo PE

P-E said:


> Wood


Mornin'


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

Leggo my EGGOS


----------



## Aiden

spam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aiden

hello?

TOP


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Next page!


----------



## Aiden

anyone there?


----------



## Aiden

can you hear me?


----------



## Aiden

&gt;_&lt;


----------



## Aiden




----------



## Aiden




----------



## Aiden




----------



## Aiden




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Are we spamming to 17k?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> As a mechanical...what is SLG?


Single Line to Ground fault.


----------



## Aiden

Ill try my best to spam to 17k. Letsssssss go!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> Ill try my best to spam to 17k. Letsssssss go!


Let's do it, then! SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k! !


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k! !


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k! !


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOWSPAM to 17k...NOWSPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOWSPAM to 17k...NOWSPAM to 17k...NOWSPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW SPAM to 17k...NOW SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW SPAM to 17k...NOW SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> Got married 6 years ago. The time leading up to the wedding is a time to enjoy. Stay on your path and keep to your own plan. You can't control what they do. It's better to go into the big day happy and healthy more than anything. My default was to exercise too much but I had to minimize alterations to my gown so I had to chill and exercise like usual. I was much more focused on maintaining my relationship with my future husband, and getting all of the other stuff done. Keep your sanity.


Lololol, I'm not the bride.  I'm the maid of honor, which is why I'm dreading herding these cats from a distance (they're all in NY and I'm...in Indiana).  But, as @leggo PE pointed out, I've been kinda good with my exercising and portion-control and have been slowly losing weight, so I don't want to rock the boat too much until I totally plateau and I don't feel like I'm going anywhere?  Since I am still out of breath/ultra sweaty at the end of each boxing workout, I'm just going to keep trekking along.

Also, random aside, since I still cook for like 6, but I am single, I feel my portions were always out of control.  A huge step forward for me was recently realizing that...I can have leftovers.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 17k!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## leggo PE

@JayKay PE, @LyceeFruit,

Tagging because I want to continue the discussion about food budgets.

My $650 budget doesn't include eating out. Our eating out budget is most definitely too high. Well, because we don't really have a specific budget for it. Eating out around where I live is not particularly cheap, either.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Aiden

SPAM to 17k...NOW


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Exam results purgatory!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K


----------



## P-E

P-E said:


> Wood


I have spoken


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K 17K


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K 17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

17K 17K 17K 17K


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIEFERGIEFERGIEFERGIEFERGIE


----------



## Aiden

FERGIEFERGIEFERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIE


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That's my purse! I don't know you!!!


----------



## Aiden

FERGIEFERGIEFERGIE


----------



## Aiden

STARKS


----------



## Aiden

STARKS


----------



## Aiden

STARKS


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [seventeen] thousand!


----------



## Aiden

HADUKEN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aiden

Great Job.


----------



## Aiden

Now where is my project number?


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> @JayKay PE, @LyceeFruit,
> 
> Tagging because I want to continue the discussion about food budgets.
> 
> My $650 budget doesn't include eating out. Our eating out budget is most definitely too high. Well, because we don't really have a specific budget for it. Eating out around where I live is not particularly cheap, either.


That...is a huge food budget.  I think my budget was like that when I first moved into Indiana, and had to buy everything new.  A budget is different for everyone.  Did you actually want to make this cost go down, or are you fine with it being $650?


----------



## TrussMe.Civil




----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> That...is a huge food budget.  I think my budget was like that when I first moved into Indiana, and had to buy everything new.  A budget is different for everyone.  Did you actually want to make this cost go down, or are you fine with it being $650?


I'd love to make it go down! 

I do like to buy local and organic stuff and we do typically eat a fair amount of food, and cook at least 6 nights a week for our lunches and dinners.

Lunches are often leftovers from previous dinners, which is good, but maybe not the most cost effective solution. Part of the problem is, I really don't like eating the same thing for multiple lunches or multiple dinners. So we're pretty much making something different each night. i honestly don't even buy a ton of meat each week. I know the most expensive things on my grocery bill will be the meat and beeI, if I am buying a six pack (which is not always). I need to get a better handle on what is making me spend more than $100 at Trader Joe's every week.


----------



## JayKay PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> View attachment 14633


But I don't want Spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon, and spam.  I want spam, egg, spam, spam, spam, and spam!


----------



## WaitingTooLong

JayKay PE said:


> But I don't want Spam, egg, spam, spam, bacon, and spam.  I want spam, egg, spam, spam, spam, and spam!


Substituting is $1 extra


----------



## txjennah PE

@leggo PE It is probably about the same with us.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Ohhh interesting! I spend what I consider to be toooo much on groceries for two people per month. I think I'm more in the $650/month spent on groceries range. I think I need to be more intentional on what I'm spending money on.
> 
> I shop pretty much exclusively at Trader Joe's and order additional produce through Imperfect Foods, and also occasionally shop at Safeway, for things like specific paper products, cream cheese, and of TJ's doesn't have something specific I'm looking for (like whole wheat pasta).
> 
> Speaking of paper products, I'm thinking about divesting our household of paper towels. Does anyone do this? What kind of towels do you use in place, if so?


Currently we have paper towels but I wont buy more when theyre out.

You can use rags, microfiber towels, or cut up tshirts as replacements.

Im waiting for Boyfriend to be annoyed and buy clorox wipes. We ran out a month ago and I wont buy them


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I'd love to make it go down!
> 
> I do like to buy local and organic stuff and we do typically eat a fair amount of food, and cook at least 6 nights a week for our lunches and dinners.
> 
> Lunches are often leftovers from previous dinners, which is good, but maybe not the most cost effective solution. Part of the problem is, I really don't like eating the same thing for multiple lunches or multiple dinners. So we're pretty much making something different each night. i honestly don't even buy a ton of meat each week. I know the most expensive things on my grocery bill will be the meat and beeI, if I am buying a six pack (which is not always). I need to get a better handle on what is making me spend more than $100 at Trader Joe's every week.


Hmmm, my budget is based off a lot of history/research into what I like to buy, but I def know I can trim it down if I really need to.  Some times I do a "no buy" food week, where I go through my cupboards, see what I have, and make something from that.  Grab some noodles, maybe a can of something, use stuff at the back of my fridge that I forgot about.  Have you experimented with doing something like that?  I think you need to start by just listing what you buy when you go shopping, maybe for an entire month.  Are there things you're buying over and over again that you can maybe get a bigger package of?  Are there pre-mixed things you are buying that might be cheaper to make by hand (like me switching to buying quinoa in bulk instead of the pre-made salad at Costco).

Also, it sounds like your palette gets bored.  Is it possible to start a rotating leftover schedule going?  I used to do something like that where whatever I made, I'd keep half out to eat and the other half to freeze.  When I moved that half into the freezer, I'd take out something I had frozen previously.  So I'd be moving maybe half of my soup into the freezer, but while doing that I'd pull out maybe 2 chicken breasts for something future in the next day or two.  As for making something different every night...is dinner always something complex/requiring many ingredients?  Or do you switch to 'cereal-dinner' to relax the wallet and your palette?  For meat being expensive = true, but do you do the full portion all the time?  There will often be recipes that ask for 2-lbs of beef and I usually drop it if I'm adding in veggies or beans or whatever.

Thoughts?  Sorry for the text dump.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Speaking of paper products, I'm thinking about divesting our household of paper towels. Does anyone do this? What kind of towels do you use in place, if so?


I super, HIGHLY recommend Skoy cloth (https://www.skoycloth.com/). I've been using their "cloths" for almost 10 years. You use them new, as they get crummy, you demote them to sink/tub/toilet/cat box duty, then you toss. I get months and months of usage out of them with an occasional zap in the microwave or a quick boil to knock out smells. They also come in different sizes (e.g. I like the bigger ones for dish drying duty, no lint either!). There are some knockoffs you can buy at the big box stores, but Skoy is the best and it's a family-owned import biz. Pitch over. Ditch the paper!


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> @leggo PE It is probably about the same with us.


What's the same? Overspending on groceries AND eating out? I hope not!!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> What's the same? Overspending on groceries AND eating out? I hope not!!


Lmao yep to both!  We were doing better with eating out, but then Thanksgiving week vacation happened.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Currently we have paper towels but I wont buy more when theyre out.
> 
> You can use rags, microfiber towels, or cut up tshirts as replacements.


We somehow don't have a surplus of old t-shirts or rags or anything like that. It.might be unusual, but we have gotten pretty good at donating no longer worn clothes when either of us gets something new.

I think I'm not going to but any more paper towels too, especially since we have on site laundry so washing anything that gets very dirty isn't really an issue.



squaretaper PE said:


> I super, HIGHLY recommend Skoy cloth (https://www.skoycloth.com/). I've been using their "cloths" for almost 10 years. You use them new, as they get crummy, you demote them to sink/tub/toilet/cat box duty, then you toss. I get months and months of usage out of them with an occasional zap in the microwave or a quick boil to knock out smells. They also come in different sizes (e.g. I like the bigger ones for dish drying duty, no lint either!). There are some knockoffs you can buy at the big box stores, but Skoy is the best and it's a family-owned import biz. Pitch over. Ditch the paper!


Interesting! I don't have a microwave though ( @LyceeFruit, unite!). I was thinking more typical cloth. But if those Skoy cloths are biodegradable, are they compostable?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Microwave not required, just an additional tool to clean. I usually do a quick boil. No data on compostability, but seriously I can get almost a year out of each cloth, it's ridiculous (probably because I don't scrub with it, I have the Skoy scrubber for that and a plastic scraper + chainmail thingy for the cast iron pan).


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Hmmm, my budget is based off a lot of history/research into what I like to buy, but I def know I can trim it down if I really need to.  Some times I do a "no buy" food week, where I go through my cupboards, see what I have, and make something from that.  Grab some noodles, maybe a can of something, use stuff at the back of my fridge that I forgot about.  Have you experimented with doing something like that?  I think you need to start by just listing what you buy when you go shopping, maybe for an entire month.  Are there things you're buying over and over again that you can maybe get a bigger package of?  Are there pre-mixed things you are buying that might be cheaper to make by hand (like me switching to buying quinoa in bulk instead of the pre-made salad at Costco).
> 
> Also, it sounds like your palette gets bored.  Is it possible to start a rotating leftover schedule going?  I used to do something like that where whatever I made, I'd keep half out to eat and the other half to freeze.  When I moved that half into the freezer, I'd take out something I had frozen previously.  So I'd be moving maybe half of my soup into the freezer, but while doing that I'd pull out maybe 2 chicken breasts for something future in the next day or two.  As for making something different every night...is dinner always something complex/requiring many ingredients?  Or do you switch to 'cereal-dinner' to relax the wallet and your palette?  For meat being expensive = true, but do you do the full portion all the time?  There will often be recipes that ask for 2-lbs of beef and I usually drop it if I'm adding in veggies or beans or whatever.
> 
> Thoughts?  Sorry for the text dump.


We do freeze some leftovers, but that's mainly soups or chilis I will make. The problem with our freezer right now is that it's full of bread products I've made... Right now, it's got muffins, sourdough pretzels, and probably 2 or 2.5 loaves of sourdough bread, quartered and pre-sliced for ease of user with meals during the week. I think I need to start getting better about giving away the bread I bake to friends. Our freezer also stores the alcohol we keep on hand for Bobaritas... Which now that I think about it, obviously doesn't need to be frozen off we're not having Bobaritas every night (which we are not).

Some of the meals we cook are more complicated than others, but some are super simple, like tonight. We're having tofu stirfry with Jasmine rice and froze veggies.

I'm very good about meal planning and creating a menu around what is on the menu for the week, so I'm not buying a bunch of extra stuff. I also rarely buy anything that's not on my list.

We did a no buy grocery week last week, actually, but we don't do that regularly. I do know we have a lot of things like grains and beans and diced tomatoes in the cupboards. I will admit that I'm not great at coming up with recipes to use up shelf stable ingredients, but I'd love to free up our cabinets and pantry!


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lmao yep to both!  We were doing better with eating out, but then Thanksgiving week vacation happened.


Well, on that case, I feel your pain!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Our freezer also stores the alcohol we keep on hand for Bobaritas...


Is a Bobarita...a boozy bubble tea?

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Is a Bobarita...a boozy bubble tea?
> 
> Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


It's a take on a margarita that is highly alcoholic, created by and named after my husband's uncle Bob.
 

It has nothing to do with boba teas.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It has nothing to do with boba teas.


Ok, just checking. Thank goodness! Because...that would be gross. And boba tea is already gross.

Also related, I am very interested in the Bobarita recipe. Is it proprietary? If not, PLEASE SHARE. I need a drink to celebrate if I pass and for numbing if I don't!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> We somehow don't have a surplus of old t-shirts or rags or anything like that. It.might be unusual, but we have gotten pretty good at donating no longer worn clothes when either of us gets something new.


I use washcloths?  Like, I'll get a package of towels for the bathroom and it usually comes with big towels, medium towels, and the little hand towels.  I almost never use the hand towels, but I started using them in the kitchen.  I can throw them in the regular laundry when they get really gross, but I like them because they're absorbent.  

As for food...def experiment with freezing different things.  Sometimes I'll make a huge bowl of taco meat and have it in smaller portions, like a six taco portion, and then I'll freeze that.  Bam, it can be used in multiple different recipes or as a base for another chili.  Or I'll make smoothies just to free up space from frozen fruits, and then I'll pop the smoothie back into the freezer for later use.  Def start giving away your bread (or adding more to your diet).  Great way of making friends at the office!  Nobody wants to say no to the cookie/bread girl!  And take alcohol out of the freezer/throw it in the fridge if you need to keep it cool for some reason.

It sounds like your meal planning uses a ton of fresh ingredients, which is great, but it does make things more expensive in general.  I would def start looking into the cupboard and seeing if you can meal plan more with those ingredients?  I always want to meal plan my week out, but half the time I'll not eat as much/or eat too much and the schedule gets thrown off.  So usually I meal plan day by day, where I figure out what I want for dinner the night before.  If I am missing an ingredient, I'll swing by the grocery as I drive home from the gym, but I try to also jut use what I have at home.  Has led to a lot less 'I'm already buying a bunch of food, I'm gonna impulse buy" and more, "I'm tired after the gym, I just need a gravy packet and some potatoes, I want to get in and out".


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I use washcloths?  Like, I'll get a package of towels for the bathroom and it usually comes with big towels, medium towels, and the little hand towels.  I almost never use the hand towels, but I started using them in the kitchen.  ...


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> *video snip*


I knew someone was going to bring that up!  I don't like using wash cloths in the shower because they get cold/soggy and I feel don't 'scrub' enough.  I instead use one of those exfloiating cloth thingies that let me get my back and everything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I knew someone was going to bring that up!  I don't like using wash cloths in the shower because they get cold/soggy and I feel don't 'scrub' enough.  I instead use one of those exfloiating cloth thingies that let me get my back and everything.


LOL, sorry. It wasn't personal. I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I knew someone was going to bring that up!  I don't like using wash cloths in the shower because they get cold/soggy and I feel don't 'scrub' enough.  I instead use one of those exfloiating cloth thingies that let me get my back and everything.






jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL, sorry. It wasn't personal. I just couldn't resist.


I also saw a thing recently that some significant majority of Americans don't wash their legs. I don't remember where, and I'm very skeptical.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Ok, just checking. Thank goodness! Because...that would be gross. And boba tea is already gross.
> 
> Also related, I am very interested in the Bobarita recipe. Is it proprietary? If not, PLEASE SHARE. I need a drink to celebrate if I pass and for numbing if I don't!


Try Malort.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I also saw a thing recently that some significant majority of Americans don't wash their legs. I don't remember where, and I'm very skeptical.


Nah, I totally get where you're coming from.  It supposedly is a "thing" that white people don't use a cloth, which I think is hella gross.  Maybe my mom just raised me right, or I was always caked in dirt (probable), but we always had a washcloth or those little exfoliating mitts to get rid of gross skin.

As for people not washing their legs...I could see this being a thing.  I mean, so many people I feel just wash their hair/body and think the 'clean' water cleans their legs.  I def scrub mah leggie-legs.  JK shower routine (because I am a creature of habit and like sharing tmi): Step in, shampoo hair, repeat (if ultra greasy), scrub face/wash with bar soap, conditioner in hair, loofah scrubbie + moisturizer body wash = whole front of body/pits/that nonsense + legs, shave (if needed), rescrub legs after shaving, wash out hair conditioner, use the loofah scrubbie on back to get rid of conditioner residue on shoulders, turn off water and squeeze out copious amounts of water from hair.

Usually takes me 15-20 min if I'm relaxing and shaving.  Way less if I am in panicked shower/just want to get to bed shower.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah, I totally get where you're coming from.  It supposedly is a "thing" that white people don't use a cloth, which I think is hella gross.  Maybe my mom just raised me right, or I was always caked in dirt (probable), but we always had a washcloth or those little exfoliating mitts to get rid of gross skin.
> 
> As for people not washing their legs...I could see this being a thing.  I mean, so many people I feel just wash their hair/body and think the 'clean' water cleans their legs.  I def scrub mah leggie-legs.  JK shower routine (because I am a creature of habit and like sharing tmi): Step in, shampoo hair, repeat (if ultra greasy), scrub face/wash with bar soap, conditioner in hair, loofah scrubbie + moisturizer body wash = whole front of body/pits/that nonsense + legs, shave (if needed), rescrub legs after shaving, wash out hair conditioner, use the loofah scrubbie on back to get rid of conditioner residue on shoulders, turn off water and squeeze out copious amounts of water from hair.
> 
> Usually takes me 15-20 min if I'm relaxing and shaving.  Way less if I am in panicked shower/just want to get to bed shower.


LMAO @ "that nonsense"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I think I might start spamming with funny videos. Good distraction for everyone.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also related, I am very interested in the Bobarita recipe. Is it proprietary? If not, PLEASE SHARE. I need a drink to celebrate if I pass and for numbing if I don't!


To make a Bobarita, you need three things, and three things only. There are no substitutions. It's not a Bobarita if it doesn't have these three ingredients:

1. Herradura Repasado Tequila

2. Cointreau

3. Fresh lime juice (either juiced yourself or if you're buying it at the store because you're making a big batch, make sure the only ingredient in the bottle is lime juice - no added sugars!)

Before serving, the Cointreau and the Herradura should be thoroughly frozen. Mix the frozen Herradura, frozen Cointreau, and pure lime juice in the following ratio: 1.5-2:1:1. Do NOT serve over ice. Do NOT mix it with ice and strain it through. The drink should be cold from the alcohol having been frozen. Serve immediately.

If you want to make it in advance, mix the Herradura and the Cointreau ahead of time and store in the freezer. Shake with the lime juice when about to served.

Now, if you're paying attention, you'll see that this cocktail usually ends up with about 3  shots of liquor in it (2 from the Herradura and 1 from the Cointreau). It absolutely damn delicious, and extremely strong. You'll usually feel it by the end of one, and then want another because they're so delicious. I have never made it through more than two of them in succession.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Nah, I totally get where you're coming from.  It supposedly is a "thing" that white people don't use a cloth, which I think is hella gross.  Maybe my mom just raised me right, or I was always caked in dirt (probable), but we always had a washcloth or those little exfoliating mitts to get rid of gross skin.
> 
> As for people not washing their legs...I could see this being a thing.  I mean, so many people I feel just wash their hair/body and think the 'clean' water cleans their legs.  I def scrub mah leggie-legs.  JK shower routine (because I am a creature of habit and like sharing tmi): Step in, shampoo hair, repeat (if ultra greasy), scrub face/wash with bar soap, conditioner in hair, loofah scrubbie + moisturizer body wash = whole front of body/pits/that nonsense + legs, shave (if needed), rescrub legs after shaving, wash out hair conditioner, use the loofah scrubbie on back to get rid of conditioner residue on shoulders, turn off water and squeeze out copious amounts of water from hair.
> 
> Usually takes me 15-20 min if I'm relaxing and shaving.  Way less if I am in panicked shower/just want to get to bed shower.


Lmao yeah the idea of not washing my legs is gross. I use a washcloth, I scrub all appendages, even wash my feet while I shower!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> To make a Bobarita, you need three things, and three things only. There are no substitutions. It's not a Bobarita if it doesn't have these three ingredients:
> 
> 1. Herradura Repasado Tequila
> 
> 2. Cointreau
> 
> 3. Fresh lime juice (either juiced yourself or if you're buying it at the store because you're making a big batch, make sure the only ingredient in the bottle is lime juice - no added sugars!)
> 
> Before serving, the Cointreau and the Herradura should be thoroughly frozen. Mix the frozen Herradura, frozen Cointreau, and pure lime juice in the following ratio: 1.5-2:1:1. Do NOT serve over ice. Do NOT mix it with ice and strain it through. The drink should be cold from the alcohol having been frozen. Serve immediately.
> 
> If you want to make it in advance, mix the Herradura and the Cointreau ahead of time and store in the freezer. Shake with the lime juice when about to served.
> 
> Now, if you're paying attention, you'll see that this cocktail usually ends up with about 3  shots of liquor in it (2 from the Herradura and 1 from the Cointreau). It absolutely damn delicious, and extremely strong. You'll usually feel it by the end of one, and then want another because they're so delicious. I have never made it through more than two of them in succession.


I want oneeeeeee but I am also not drinking right now so noooooo


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I also saw a thing recently that some significant majority of Americans don't wash their legs. I don't remember where, and I'm very skeptical.






JayKay PE said:


> Nah, I totally get where you're coming from.  It supposedly is a "thing" that white people don't use a cloth, which I think is hella gross.  Maybe my mom just raised me right, or I was always caked in dirt (probable), but we always had a washcloth or those little exfoliating mitts to get rid of gross skin.
> 
> As for people not washing their legs...I could see this being a thing.  I mean, so many people I feel just wash their hair/body and think the 'clean' water cleans their legs.  I def scrub mah leggie-legs.  JK shower routine (because I am a creature of habit and like sharing tmi): Step in, shampoo hair, repeat (if ultra greasy), scrub face/wash with bar soap, conditioner in hair, loofah scrubbie + moisturizer body wash = whole front of body/pits/that nonsense + legs, shave (if needed), rescrub legs after shaving, wash out hair conditioner, use the loofah scrubbie on back to get rid of conditioner residue on shoulders, turn off water and squeeze out copious amounts of water from hair.
> 
> Usually takes me 15-20 min if I'm relaxing and shaving.  Way less if I am in panicked shower/just want to get to bed shower.


We don't use washcloths ever, not in the shower or to wash our faces (we use handtowels for face washing).

I remember my friend telling me once that no one had ever told her to wash her feet, and that she had assumed they just got washed in the shower. She realized when she was a teenager that she needed to specifically wash her feet, too.

I use a bar of soap with oatmeal (either aloe oatmeal or plain oatmeal) to wash my body. I'm also experimenting with a shampoo bar, which I think I'm going to stick with. It takes a little more work for me to wash my hair with it, but it doesn't require the use of conditioner (I have al lot of mostly straight, thin hair) so overall it cuts down on time in the shower because I only have to wash out one thing. The shampoo bar is making my hair nice and soft! There was a learning curve to figure out how to make it work best for my hair though.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want oneeeeeee but I am also not drinking right now so noooooo


Yeah, unfortunately it's not good for times when you're not drinking.

But to celebrate? Yes! To drown your sorrows? Yes!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> To make a Bobarita, you need three things, and three things only. There are no substitutions. It's not a Bobarita if it doesn't have these three ingredients:
> 
> 1. Herradura Repasado Tequila
> 
> 2. Cointreau
> 
> 3. Fresh lime juice (either juiced yourself or if you're buying it at the store because you're making a big batch, make sure the only ingredient in the bottle is lime juice - no added sugars!)
> 
> Before serving, the Cointreau and the Herradura should be thoroughly frozen. Mix the frozen Herradura, frozen Cointreau, and pure lime juice in the following ratio: 1.5-2:1:1. Do NOT serve over ice. Do NOT mix it with ice and strain it through. The drink should be cold from the alcohol having been frozen. Serve immediately.
> 
> If you want to make it in advance, mix the Herradura and the Cointreau ahead of time and store in the freezer. Shake with the lime juice when about to served.
> 
> Now, if you're paying attention, you'll see that this cocktail usually ends up with about 3  shots of liquor in it (2 from the Herradura and 1 from the Cointreau). It absolutely damn delicious, and extremely strong. You'll usually feel it by the end of one, and then want another because they're so delicious. I have never made it through more than two of them in succession.


Saving


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

For your entertainment.


----------



## txjennah PE

Someone brought in a bag of candy for the break room, and I went ahead and took the last one.

LIVE FAST DIE YOUNG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> It absolutely damn delicious, and extremely strong


Saving, and making! I actually had to drive to work today (gasp!) so I have the car. Will make a stop and pick up Bobarita supplies, though now I'll prob have to rename it Leggorita.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Saving, and making! I actually had to drive to work today (gasp!) so I have the car. Will make a stop and pick up Bobarita supplies, though now I'll prob have to rename it Leggorita.


Nooooo keep the original name! Bobarita's shall become infamous!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Nooooo keep the original name! Bobarita's shall become infamous!


*salutes*


----------



## txjennah PE

Plans for visiting home are starting to take shape! Called my dog's pet hotel in Austin to book him there since I'll be in Austin at least two days during our trip! AUSTIN I MISS YOU AND YOUR WARMTH

edit: TOP BITCHES


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I think I might start spamming with funny videos. Good distraction for everyone.


As long as they end up like Chaos's. Those were


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Should probably move the themed PE questions here:

What is the mass flow rate of SPAM needed to heat a 12' x 12' x 9' conference room with 8 adult occupants, from 56ºF outside air to 76ºF supply air? (Assume a specific heat of SPAM to be 0.33 BTU/lbm-ºF)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Should probably move the themed PE questions here:
> 
> What is the mass flow rate of SPAM needed to heat a 12' x 12' x 9' conference room with 8 adult occupants, from 56ºF outside air to 76ºF supply air? (Assume a specific heat of SPAM to be 0.33 BTU/lbm-ºF)


What are the answer choices?


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Should probably move the themed PE questions here:
> 
> What is the mass flow rate of SPAM needed to heat a 12' x 12' x 9' conference room with 8 adult occupants, from 56ºF outside air to 76ºF supply air? (Assume a specific heat of SPAM to be 0.33 BTU/lbm-ºF)


The mass flow rate of SPAM is SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What are the answer choices?


Go do your own calcs!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Go do your own calcs!


I'm not turning my attention away from multiple choice questions until after I pass!  :rotflmao:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The Grinch Who Stole Christmas SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Spam?


Nope, not here


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Simply


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Kids really enjoy Polar Express. Pro: entertains them for an hour and a half, ish. Con: stuck in my head. Also pro: Tom Hanks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Simply


No...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Nooooo keep the original name! Bobarita's shall become infamous!


Word to the wise: this cocktail is pure, baby-makin', danger-juice.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Word to the wise: this cocktail is pure, baby-makin', danger-juice.


That’s...one way of putting it.


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


Having?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Having?


Fun spamming


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Having?


No...


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Having?


A....


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


Wonderful?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

tj_PE said:


> Wonderful?


No...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

tj_PE said:


> Wonderful?


Time not singing that stupid song

TRAP!!!  :bananalama:


----------



## User1

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


But...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

@chart94 I vote @tj_PE and @leggo PE. They have to be mafia if they’re going to be quoting this song all the time.

OOPS! Wrong thread.


----------



## leggo PE

tj_PE said:


> Wonderful?


Christmastime!!!


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @chart94 I vote @tj_PE and @leggo PE. They have to be mafia if they’re going to be quoting this song all the time.
> 
> OOPS! Wrong thread.


You clearly don't know how EB works!


----------



## leggo PE

By that I mean, there are two solid camps on this site. Camp A vehemently hates that Camp B trolls them with strings of posts attempting to achieve those lyrics.

I guess there's also Camp C. They don't care either way.


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> @chart94 I vote @tj_PE and @leggo PE. They have to be mafia if they’re going to be quoting this song all the time.
> 
> OOPS! Wrong thread.


All the time?? ONCE THIS MONTH. ONCE.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> You clearly don't know how EB works!


View attachment 14044


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> By that I mean, there are two solid camps on this site. Camp A vehemently hates that Camp B trolls them with strings of posts attempting to achieve those lyrics.
> 
> I guess there's also Camp C. They don't care either way.


There’s also Camp D, in which I pretend to hate it so that it’s more fun for the trolls.


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> There’s also Camp D, in which I pretend to hate it so that it’s more fun for the trolls.


Woah, meta


----------



## chart94 PE

Christmas


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> By that I mean, there are two solid camps on this site. Camp A vehemently hates that Camp B trolls them with strings of posts attempting to achieve those lyrics.
> 
> I guess there's also Camp C. They don't care either way.


Camp C reporting for duty!


----------



## Aiden

Hi...Spam?


----------



## Aiden

I need to sleep well tonight


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 40 of The Suck.

It's Mrs. I.Am's birthday, which would make an Ohio results release today awesome... Luckily, there's a slightly better chance of that than the survival of a snowball in the underworld.

:waitwall:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Time not singing that stupid song
> 
> TRAP!!!  :bananalama:


@LyceeFruit: 

@squaretaper PE:  :brickwall:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Morning spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I lifted in my basement last night and I'm mildly sore


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Some of it might be from shoveling &amp; fighting with the snowblower


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm signing off for a while to get some IRL work done. @RBHeadge PE, @civilrobot, @ me if results come out this morning.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm signing off for a while to get some IRL work done. @RBHeadge PE, @civilrobot, @ me if results come out this morning.


If results come out, I don't think you'll need to be @'d, youll have them lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 40 of The Suck.
> 
> It's Mrs. I.Am's birthday, which would make an Ohio results release today awesome... Luckily, there's a slightly better chance of that than the survival of a snowball in the underworld.
> 
> :waitwall:


Wait, are @Will.I.Am and Miss.I.Am both engineers?  Both going for PE?  Oh dear, that is an awful lot of letters in one bed.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I lifted in my basement last night and I'm mildly sore


I GOT THE TOP SCORE IN MY CLASS LAST NIGHT BOXING AND I AM KINDA WORRIED ABOUT FITNESS.

Also...the one guy in class didn't sign in.  I'm pretty sure he got a higher score than me since guys...just hit harder easier?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> If results come out, I don't think you'll need to be @'d, youll have them lol


Not before 13:30


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Not before 13:30


you're saying they won't be released before 130? Or what? confuse


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I GOT THE TOP SCORE IN MY CLASS LAST NIGHT BOXING AND I AM KINDA WORRIED ABOUT FITNESS.
> 
> Also...the one guy in class didn't sign in.  I'm pretty sure he got a higher score than me since guys...just hit harder easier?


why are you worried about fitness?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRIPLE


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> why are you worried about fitness?


Mmmm, more like trying to keep myself interested with an undercurrent of worry.  I never exercised when I was younger, except horseback riding when I was younger, but stopped competing professionally around 13.  I've always been overweight but not ultra-overweight?  As in, my frame is really proportional, but the number on the scale is def 'tut-tut' from my doctor.  My family...is the exact opposite of 'healthy lifestyle', with everyone overweight and my parents on numerous medications.  I started exercising in around March of this year, kinda being more serious in June, and I'm actually seeing results?  I never actually thought I could work out, much less lose weight, so any victory is a huuuuuuuuuge thing for me because I, for some reason, thought I would have stopped by now...much less doing well?

Idk.  Deep recessed feeling concerning fitness and exercise and actually realizing that I don't have to be a fat slob for my whole life?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you're saying they won't be released before 130? Or what? confuse


ohh, sorry - inside joke.

will.i.am (not tagging out of respect for him) looked through the map threads and noticed that Ohio has a tendency to send out the results emails between 1:30-2:00. So if hypothetically the results come out at 9:15 this morning, he wouldn't get the email until 1:30ish.

To be clear, I think there is a non-zero chance of release today. But that doesn't mean I think its likely, or that I'm planning my day around it. I mostly expect to continue to talk no0bz off a ledge today


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohh, sorry - inside joke.
> 
> will.i.am (not tagging out of respect for him) looked through the map threads and noticed that Ohio has a tendency to send out the results emails between 1:30-2:00. So if hypothetically the results come out at 9:15 this morning, he wouldn't get the email until 1:30ish.
> 
> To be clear, I think there is a non-zero chance of release today. But that doesn't mean I think its likely, or that I'm planning my day around it. I mostly expect to continue to talk no0bz off a ledge today


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> If results come out, I don't think you'll need to be @'d, youll have them lol


Ohio results have been coming early afternoon of results day 1, which is why I request to be @'d if they come this morning.



JayKay PE said:


> Wait, are @Will.I.Am and Miss.I.Am both engineers?  Both going for PE?  Oh dear, that is an awful lot of letters in one bed.


Miss.I.Am is definitely not an engineer. She's very much a musician, like your folks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Slept better last night SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> If results come out, I don't think you'll need to be @'d, youll have them lol


lol I think he is referring to MD being one of the first states to post results.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Good spamming morning to you all


----------



## txjennah PE

Goooood morning spammers. I hope today is the day so that you all can have some closure!  It is nice and sunny here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, even the Welcome to the Suck thread is not a place I should be.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey @MadamPirate is it surge arrestOrs or surge arrestErs?

I keep seeing both. What do you use


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Hey @MadamPirate is it surge arrestOrs or surge arrestErs?
> 
> I keep seeing both. What do you use


ArrestErs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

From an ABB catalog I had handy:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I hope today is the day so that you all can have some closure!


_narrator: Today wasn't the day_


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> _narrator: Today wasn't the day_


you need to be more positive!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> lol I think he is referring to MD being one of the first states to post results.


Yep. Maryland, despite a decades of being last or near last, has been consistently one of the earliest the last few years.

*I am NOT joking when I say that I'm relying on you to tell me if/when you got your results. That's how I know its legit and not the usual parade of photoshop trolls.*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you need to be more positive!


I am positive that it's not happening today.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep. Maryland, despite a decades of being last or near last, has been consistently one of the earliest the last few years.
> 
> *I am NOT joking when I say that I'm relying on you to tell me if/when you got your results. That's how I know its legit and not the usual parade of photoshop trolls.*


I've added the NCEES site to my home page tab options thingy. lol As soon as I sit down at my desk, I log on and keep refreshing. By 2 PM, I usually know it's not gonna happen.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So I finally got myself together and woke up an hour early to work out this morning.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

It's not hard... starting is harder than the actual work out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yep. Maryland, despite a decades of being last or near last, has been consistently one of the earliest the last few years.
> 
> *I am NOT joking when I say that I'm relying on you to tell me if/when you got your results. That's how I know its legit and not the usual parade of photoshop trolls.*


I can't wait for you to have no one to help you for VT. that's going to be a great feeling


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So in two days, my body will be ready to go by 5 am everyday (even on Saturdays  )

TOP!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

At least I'll consistently run again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I tried working out after work but my kid's "Look-at-me-clap-my-hands! Listen-to-me-sing!" phase crowds my ability to focus on almost anything else


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I can't wait for you to have no one to help you for VT. that's going to be a great feeling


You're not helping me in May.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> So I finally got myself together and woke up an hour early to work out this morning.


I've been getting up later and later. I still have been working out, but not as long as I should...what are your secrets? I think I just need to throw my phone across the room so I don't spend 30 min on IG before crawling out of bed.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

txjennah PE said:


> I've been getting up later and later. I still have been working out, but not as long as I should...what are your secrets? I think I just need to throw my phone across the room so I don't spend 30 min on IG before crawling out of bed.


well, yes that could work. lol 

I've found that laying my workout clothes out right next to my bed is a good motivator. When I wake up, it's the first thing I see and then I'm all "okaaaay, fiiiiine" lol


----------



## txjennah PE

Yesssss so glad I decided to dress casually today when my team leader drops in the office. I WAS DRESSED UP YESTERDAY


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> well, yes that could work. lol
> 
> I've found that laying my workout clothes out right next to my bed is a good motivator. When I wake up, it's the first thing I see and then I'm all "okaaaay, fiiiiine" lol


Oooo. I like that.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I can't seem to find a way to get back to an actual gym, so I've slowly built out a little workout situation at home. I have a treadmill (because I don't run in anything less than 20 degrees anymore), a few sets of free weights, some bands, and a yoga mat. I want to buy a spin bike and some medicine balls. But now I want a rack for the weights and balls because who has time to break a toe?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> So in two days, my body will be ready to go by 5 am everyday (even on Saturdays  )
> 
> TOP!


i'm getting there as well because dog LOL

i lifted last night so this morning was a little slow but I'm going to be shifting my alarm earlier tomorrow so I can run before I take her out (she isn't old enough to run with me and is also afraid of walks rn)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've been getting up later and later. I still have been working out, but not as long as I should...what are your secrets? I think I just need to throw my phone across the room so I don't spend 30 min on IG before crawling out of bed.


you can set a timer on apps that'll close them out on you. and if you have Android, there's the Digital Health thing in your settings. Plus switching it to red light at night (since the blue light is shown to disturb sleep)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I can't seem to find a way to get back to an actual gym, so I've slowly built out a little workout situation at home. I have a treadmill (because I don't run in anything less than 20 degrees anymore), a few sets of free weights, some bands, and a yoga mat. I want to buy a spin bike and some medicine balls. But now I want a rack for the weights and balls because who has time to break a toe?


i got my rack at Play It Again Sports because my dumbbell collection grew. And building one wasn't as cost effective


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> You're not helping me in May.


that's the plan


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i got my rack at Play It Again Sports because my dumbbell collection grew. And building one wasn't as cost effective


We've got a little exercise area in our office...I put my free weights on an old tv stand. WHICH ISN'T GREAT I KNOW but it's working for the time being   We also have an old, small flat screen TV so I can do youtube workouts...I highly recommend Sydney Cummings' workouts, she kicks my ass!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> i got my rack at Play It Again Sports because my dumbbell collection grew. And building one wasn't as cost effective


Brilliant! I'm on the site now!


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

All Hail Justin Stine, P.E.! SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I don't wanna do any more arc flash spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> We've got a little exercise area in our office...I put my free weights on an old tv stand. WHICH ISN'T GREAT I KNOW but it's working for the time being   We also have an old, small flat screen TV so I can do youtube workouts...I highly recommend Sydney Cummings' workouts, she kicks my ass!


When I only had a few, I used a small unfinished bookcase &amp; milk crates


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Brilliant! I'm on the site now!


I ended up just calling the 2 locations nearby but there also might be something on Craigslist


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Merry Spammas, Justin Stine, P.E.!


----------



## leggo PE

I'm not great at waking up early to workout consistently, but I am good at getting my workout done in the morning assuming I don't wake up too, too late!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Same, so I run at lunch every day (or as close to every day as I can) so I get get my workout out of the way and it frees up my evenings for house renovations.


----------



## Orchid PE

163bpm!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Is that your pulse of the number or your average F5 rate?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that your pulse of the number or your average F5 rate?


That's my new baby's pulse.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> That's my new baby's pulse.


Perfect.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So the internet is out in my office, so there’s that...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's my new baby's pulse.






civilrobot said:


> Perfect.


Is that normal and good?

Serious question. I don't have kids. All I know is I peak at 165-170 bpm when I'm doing some serious cardio.


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that normal and good?
> 
> Serious question. I don't have kids. All I know is I peak at 165-170 bpm when I'm doing some serious cardio.


yes. It is crazy when you hear it first. For me it sounded like a train passing by


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that normal and good?
> 
> Serious question. I don't have kids. All I know is I peak at 165-170 bpm when I'm doing some serious cardio.


I thinks it’s actually the heart rate. Teeny beans tend to have a more rapid heart rate.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My daughter’s was consistently 149 after the first trimester


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Hey @MadamPirate is it surge arrestOrs or surge arrestErs?
> 
> I keep seeing both. What do you use


I thought this was in reference to the Welcome to the Suck thread, and was *REALLY* confused.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Told my boss that I'd get him a draft report by lunchtime today. Sent it to him at 11:54a local time.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah, babies and young kids have much faster heart rates than adults. I don't remember what is normal, but I know you can't use the adult standards.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that normal and good?
> 
> Serious question. I don't have kids. All I know is I peak at 165-170 bpm when I'm *doing some serious cardio*.


Imagine being a fetus and trying to grow yourself into a fully developed human baby!

All kidding aside, I feel ya on not knowing what's normal for a kid. My best friend just texted my yesterday with her baby's heart beat (she's about two months along), and I had no idea if it was normal or not. Thankfully, it was.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Imagine being a fetus and trying to grow yourself into a fully developed human baby!


It sounds like something I might have done once, but I just don't remember doing it.


----------



## Aiden

hi


----------



## leggo PE

Howdy!


----------



## Aiden

Another day at work...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Told my boss that I'd get him a draft report by lunchtime today. Sent it to him at 11:54a local time.


I mean, that's by lunchtime?  Don't understand sad tear.

(p.s., you passed, bro?)


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It sounds like something I might have done once, but I just don't remember doing it.


It's cell-splittingly strenuous.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, that's by lunchtime?  Don't understand sad tear.
> 
> (p.s., you passed, bro?)


I've been wondering the same... Same person with a future account ready to go, or different??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I think he meant that he got it done just-in-time


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

being a voice of reason is tiring


----------



## RBHeadge PE

how many posts do we need for the record?

How close are we?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how many posts do we need for the record?
> 
> How close are we?


October 2016 had 18,286.


----------



## Orchid PE

We're at 17,180.


----------



## WaitingonResults

BRING IT ON!


----------



## Orchid PE

1,104 Posts to go.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1095 to go


----------



## WaitingonResults

1094


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1093


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

1093


----------



## leggo PE

But you kids have had it easy, ignoring the rules the whole time.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> But you kids have had it easy, ignoring the rules the whole time.


I thought we were using Whose Line is it Anyways rules...


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> I thought we were using Whose Line is it Anyways rules...


Unfortunately, this isn't Whose Line Is It Anyway.


----------



## WaitingonResults

EVERYTHING IS MADE UP AND THE POINTS DONT MATTER


----------



## Orchid PE

Whose spam is it anyways?


----------



## WaitingonResults

math is hard


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> math is hard


We had someone say something like that in an interview recently


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WaitingonResults said:


> math is hard


Engineers don't really "do" math. At best we do algebra. I typically only perform multiplication and addition and MAYBE division once in a blue moon.

I do have a mathematician friend (PhD in App. Math) and he's all, "aww, that's cute, you engineers think you do math."


----------



## Orchid PE

@LyceeFruit Is close to getting all the dots.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> @LyceeFruit Is close to getting all the dots.


you have so many dots


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

19?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Engineers don't really "do" math. At best we do algebra. I typically only perform multiplication and addition and MAYBE division once in a blue moon.
> 
> I do have a mathematician friend (PhD in App. Math) and he's all, "aww, that's cute, you engineers think you do math."


basically. I haven't done any hard math since calculus 3.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

18?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

17?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

16?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

15?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

14?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Engineers don't really "do" math. At best we do algebra. I typically only perform multiplication and addition and MAYBE division once in a blue moon.


Nah bro, my controls and software expertise begs to differ



squaretaper PE said:


> I do have a mathematician friend (PhD in App. Math) and he's all, "aww, that's cute, you engineers think you do math."


Usually when people say this, my response is, “it’s even cuter that you mathematicians think your degree is useful.”


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

13?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

12?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Nah bro
> 
> Usually when people say this, my response is, “it’s even cuter that you mathematicians think your degree is useful.”


I was thinking the same.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

11?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

10?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

9?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

8?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

7?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

6?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

5?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

4?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

3?


----------



## Orchid PE

Slow down!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

2?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

1?


----------



## Orchid PE

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

no internet = long lunch = running errands and sushi


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

internet is back and therefore I am back.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NEW DOT


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


All the dots.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


>


I love that song.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I love that song.


@squaretaper PE does not


----------



## Orchid PE

Dwarf lantern shark.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so it's that time of year again...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

"time for PE results, civilrobot?" gosh no...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Dwarf lantern shark.


LAN-tern-shark do doo do do do do


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

...anyway, it's time for...small talk at the office holiday party/luncheon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @squaretaper PE does not


Not true!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

everyone's favorite passtime


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*SPAM intensifies*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so dust off your i'm-so-interested-face and your timely-but-not-creepy-compliments and come on down!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

let's take a look back at some of our #1 hits:

1. so any travel plans for the holiday?

2. how's your daughter/son doing?

3. you got a new dog/puppy, right? (because let's be serious. we all know that you NEVER ask cat people about their cat. you'll be there until next Christmas)


----------



## Orchid PE

Cats suck.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I want a cat. Boyfriend is allergic. And took no meds when we went to my family's on Friday. He was still hacking up a lung on Monday morning


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I haz two cats. They're awesome.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also two dogs. They're super dumb.


----------



## Orchid PE

Dogs &gt; Cats.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I want a cat. Boyfriend is allergic. And took no meds when we went to my family's on Friday. He was still hacking up a lung on Monday morning


I'm allergic to cats as well. But it's all good, since cats are evil.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had a cat and a dog. Re-homed both once baby was on the way. I miss my cat. She was such a sweet jerk.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

How do I change the title under my username?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I used to work with a cat lady....like cat calendar, cat stapler, cat sweater, cat selfies (her with her cat) - kinda cat lady. She also fed strays.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> How do I change the title under my username?


Click username at top right &gt; Profile &gt; Edit Profile &gt; Member Title


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

it's 1:30 EST. no NCEES results today. i'm callin it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Click username at top right &gt; Profile &gt; Edit Profile &gt; Member Title


I don't seem to have that ability


----------



## PE Preparation Master

civilrobot said:


> it's 1:30 EST. no NCEES results today. i'm callin it.


Nooooo there's still hope


----------



## Dynamic Dirt Engineer

Spamming instead of working


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't seem to have that ability


So when you click "Profile" it should take you to your profile. Then at the top right of your banner, there should be a link for "Edit Profile." Do you see Member Title as the first option?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> So when you click "Profile" it should take you to your profile.


it does



Chattaneer said:


> Then at the top right of your banner, there should be a link for "Edit Profile."


there is



Chattaneer said:


> Do you see Member Title as the first option?


no


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEPreparation said:


> Nooooo there's still hope


no there isn't.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LyceeFruit said:


> it does
> 
> there is
> 
> no


jk @Chattaneer i see it now *facepalm*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

FIXED IT


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

you know what would really suck? if the Results Pending phrase was just changed to the three iPhone "text in progress" dots on the day that results start rolling out.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

it could be worse, guys


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, that's by lunchtime?  Don't understand sad tear.
> 
> (p.s., you passed, bro?)


I was cutting it way closer than I was anticipating. I try to set a generous safety factor when I self-impose deadlines.

Also, no one's passed, and probably won't for another week or more. 

:waitwall:


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> you know what would really suck? if the Results Pending phrase was just changed to the three iPhone "text in progress" dots on the day that results start rolling out.


That would be German sausage.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> LAN-tern-shark do doo do do do do


COOKie-cutter shark do doo do do do do....doesn't have quite the same ring to it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> That would be German sausage.


That would be the worst Wurst.

I'll be here all day.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Cats suck.


Lie!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

People suck, we don't deserve animals.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Lie!


Cats are German sausage.


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I want a cat. Boyfriend is allergic. And took no meds when we went to my family's on Friday. He was still hacking up a lung on Monday morning


I am lucky to have grown up in a family where I was the only person not allergic to cats, and gotten myself a husband who's not allergic. So we have a cat. My kitty drives me nuts some times but also makes me happy.


----------



## Orchid PE

If cats are so great, why does nobody have one as their profile photo? Yet, we have at least 1 dog...........


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> If cats are so great, why does nobody have one as their profile photo? Yet, we have at least 1 dog...........


And @JayKay PE doesn't count.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> If cats are so great, why does nobody have one as their profile photo? Yet, we have at least 1 dog...........


Says the person who has an explosion/fire in as their avatar photo??


----------



## Orchid PE

If there's anything we can deduce from profile photos, it's that dogs and 3-eyed fish (fiiish?) are better than cats.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> If there's anything we can deduce from profile photos, it's that dogs and 3-eyed fish (fiiish?) are better than cats.


And a dancing robot trumps everything else.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> If there's anything we can deduce from profile photos, it's that dogs and 3-eyed fish (fiiish?) are better than cats.


I'm sorry, I happen to think my avatar is the best. Because I made and ate said pictured sourdough pretzels. And they were awesome.


----------



## leggo PE

Anyway, we don't support the bashing of avatars on EB.com. Unless it's @Fisherman504 for doppelgaenging @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

All I can say is: SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> I'm sorry, I happen to think my avatar is the best. Because I made and ate said pictured sourdough pretzels. And they were awesome.


how do you make pretzels?? I've been thinking about this for months! since the exam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> All I can say is: SPAM TO 18,000!!!


seriously? we're that close? what's the record again?

Top! Skkrt skkrt!  :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> seriously? we're that close? what's the record again?


No idea, I'll look it up later. Right now, SPAMMING.


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> how do you make pretzels?? I've been thinking about this for months! since the exam!


With a recipe! Haha.

I'll see if I can find it... I think I have it emailed to myself, will post when I find it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Cats are German sausage.


Lie!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Red Herring PE

This thread is out of control


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Red Herring said:


> This thread is out of control


thats the point


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> seriously? we're that close? what's the record again?
> 
> Top! Skkrt skkrt!  :bananalama:


182xx


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> And @JayKay PE doesn't count.


why


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://food52.com/recipes/67879-snack-mix-style-sesame-sticks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://food52.com/recipes/67879-snack-mix-style-sesame-sticks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://food52.com/recipes/67879-snack-mix-style-sesame-sticks


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ok we can do this! wait...what do we get?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> why


Not a real cat.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://food52.com/recipes/67879-snack-mix-style-sesame-sticks


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://food52.com/recipes/67879-snack-mix-style-sesame-sticks


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

https://food52.com/recipes/67879-snack-mix-style-sesame-sticks


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Anyway, we don't support the bashing of avatars on EB.com. Unless it's @Fisherman504 for doppelgaenging @ChebyshevII PE.


Shhh...Hear that? It’s the sound of no one laughing.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 19k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

There's something about the sphynx that's both disturbing and adorable. I love the contradiction.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

enjoy the cat picture.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

:17:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

are we there yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

argh! he beat me to it!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

are we there yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wait...we're like more than 500 posts away lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I thought we were really close.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> wait...we're like more than 500 posts away lol


Still, I thank you for your service.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> There's something about the sphynx that's both disturbing and adorable. I love the contradiction.


my friend had 4, now has 3 (one passed post-spay)

they're weird


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> my friend had 4, now has 3 (one passed post-spay)
> 
> they're weird


creepy but cute


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> creepy but cute


they crouch on her heaters to stay warm


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Mmm, that's some good SPAM, right there.


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Anyone else feeling not productive today or is it just me?


----------



## enrique_nola

LyceeFruit said:


> they crouch on her heaters to stay warm


Have two.  They chill on the dryer when in use all the time....


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> they crouch on her heaters to stay warm


see?! that's hilarious to me. and I love them in sweaters. If I had two, a girl and a boy, I would name them Beatrice and Edgar. I think that's befitting. lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

enrique_nola said:


> Have two.  They chill on the dryer when in use all the time....


Neat!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> Anyone else feeling not productive today or is it just me?


I mean, I haven't been feeling productive for the last 40 days, but good for you if it just kicked in today.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Aiden

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM TO 18,000!!!


SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 18,000!!!


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I mean, I haven't been feeling productive for the last 40 days, but good for you if it just kicked in today.


Well it was yesterday too   haven't thought about the results until then and now I can't stop! Haha


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@civilrobot I see you updated your location and interests lol


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> @civilrobot I see you updated your location and interests lol


i'm restless


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

leggo PE said:


> I'm sorry, I happen to think my avatar is the best. Because I made and ate said pictured sourdough pretzels. And they were awesome.


The Pretzels do look delicious.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

sapmmmmmm


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

mappppssss


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

spaamammmm


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k... @leggo PE


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

spamamanamama


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> And @JayKay PE doesn't count.


&gt;:

Wait, why?  Does this mean I need to change my pic?  But it's mah kitty pic!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k... 400!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18k...


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

meow


----------



## Aiden

ruff


----------



## Aiden

ruff


----------



## Aiden

ruff


----------



## Atl_transportation

This is not what I expected my life to come to when I decided to major in engineering. LOL!!!! It's way better!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

ChebyshevII PE said:


> And a dancing robot trumps everything else.


Megaman isn't a robot!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> &gt;:
> 
> Wait, why?  Does this mean I need to change my pic?  But it's mah kitty pic!


No! You do you, boo!


----------



## Aspiring_PE

Does it have to go to 18k before the results are out for it to count or what?


----------



## leggo PE

Aiden said:


> SPAM TO 18k... @leggo PE


You called?


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K...


----------



## kidroach

i thought results were going to be out today.... this suckss!!!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K.

I HAVE SPOKEN


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K.

I HAVE SPOKEN


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K.

I HAVE SPOKEN


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> Does it have to go to 18k before the results are out for it to count or what?


hafta beat the record


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 18K.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO *18.4K.*


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO *18.4K.*


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO *18.4K.*


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO *18.4K.*


----------



## Aspiring_PE

kidroach said:


> i thought results were going to be out today.... this suckss!!!!!


Still have until 4 pm I believe? I seen where one year it wasn't until after 3 so maybe!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Aiden said:


> SPAM TO *18.4K.*


Wait a minute...I see what you did there...

*squinty eyes of suspicion*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam to 19k!*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam to 19k!*


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam to 19k!*


----------



## JayKay PE

Aspiring_PE said:


> Still have until 4 pm I believe? I seen where one year it wasn't until after 3 so maybe!!


Because of your questioning, new release date is: December 18


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO *18.4K.*


----------



## Orchid PE

Real working getting in the work of spam. Back to the grind.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> *Spam to 19k!*


I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!!!! 

*even squintier squinty eyes of suspicion*


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!!!!
> 
> *even squintier squinty eyes of suspicion*


Your eyes are asymptotically squinting!


----------



## Orchid PE

Because if they were closed, you couldn't see what I did there.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Your eyes are asymptotically squinting!


They are but the thinnest of slivers, judging you with the utmost suspicion!!!!


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

*Bold SPAM*

_Italic SPAM_

Underlined SPAM

Strike-through SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

happy spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

sad spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

pensive spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

giddy spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

delirious spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tickled spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wanton spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

righteous spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

charismatic spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

clumsy spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

careful spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wise spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

foolish spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wiggly spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

brazen spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> wanton spam


read this as wonton spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

classic spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

new aged spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

hip spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> read this as wonton spam


lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

gracious spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

lackluster spam

:bananalama: TOP SPAM


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

dazzling spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

sneaky spam


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Soft SPAM,

Warm SPAM,

Little ball of gristle.

Happy SPAM,

Sleepy SPAM,

Sizzle sizzle sizzle


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Your eyes are asymptotically squinting!


It's a Dirac Delta function!


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> read this as wonton spam


Same.


----------



## TwistedLeague

Fart


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's a Dirac Delta function!


YoU dOn'T kNoW mAtH. YoU'rE jUsT aN eNgInEeR.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> YoU dOn'T kNoW mAtH. YoU'rE jUsT aN eNgInEeR.


Sticky caps makes my blood boil. Still, nice throwback to the 90s.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> They are but the thinnest of slivers, judging you with the utmost suspicion!!!!


You make a smiling James Franco look like his eyes are wide open!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> You make a smiling James Franco look like his eyes are wide open!
> 
> *pic snip*


This made me laugh because that is what my eyes look like when I smile/laugh!

SO IT MAKES SENSE THAT ULTRA SUSPICIOUS JK WOULD HAVE THE MOST SQUINTY EYES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM with me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM for the years.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM for the laughter.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM for the tears.

Ooh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> This made me laugh because that is what my eyes look like when I smile/laugh!
> 
> SO IT MAKES SENSE THAT ULTRA SUSPICIOUS JK WOULD HAVE THE MOST SQUINTY EYES


Imagine a smiling, suspicious JK... *squints ever so slightly with the slightest suspicion*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

[SIZE= 72px][/SIZE]


----------



## Orchid PE

[SIZE= 72px][/SIZE]


----------



## Orchid PE

[SIZE= 72px][/SIZE]


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM with me, just for today.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Maybe tomorrow, the admins take it away.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

I. Hate. Easypower.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## TwistedLeague

squaretaper PE said:


>


Us Pleb Windows users cannot see what you Rich and Mighty Mac users post....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!

Oh, surprise TOP, again!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Us Pleb Windows users cannot see what you Rich and Mighty Mac users post....


But...but...I'm on a Windows computer?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm so sorry that I didn't believe in you


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## TwistedLeague

squaretaper PE said:


> But...but...I'm on a Windows computer?


Hold on. My windows 95 OS will catch up shortly*

*In about 2 weeks


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spammers, we are so darn close


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so close that I can smell it


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

it kinda smells like mint and leather


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

are we there yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Us Pleb Windows users cannot see what you Rich and Mighty Mac users post....


Yes we can. As someone who also posts the lobstah emoji, I can see it just fine


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

yes, yes we are. we blew through 18k


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

*throws glitter*


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM on!!

Wow, really surprised by this one.  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yikes, that flew by. Nice work, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Robbed!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Snort!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TwistedLeague said:


> Hold on. My windows 95 OS will catch up shortly*
> 
> *In about 2 weeks


really hope you're kidding


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey, results out?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

how close are we?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

how close are we?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

how close are we?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

how close are we?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

how close are we?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I need to know.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> yes, yes we are. we blew through 18k


it's gotta beat 182xx


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how close are we?


Close.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> how close are we?


well over 18,000


----------



## Orchid PE

@ 18,150


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how close are we?


Not close.....idk who you really are.....


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

wait, we're almost there, right? like probably 100 more posts or something? we can do this!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

oh dang...50 posts away


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

languishing spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

arrogant spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

radical spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

partial spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

working spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

and werking spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Whoa....we ain’t trying to catch this place on fire, I hope.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM until your dreams come true!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

*18,300*


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

laxidasical spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so I just started watching The Americans last night


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

it's so good


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spammalamma


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Record spam SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

crass spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

curmudgeon spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

weird spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Congrats, spammers. We got the record.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

proper spam


----------



## Orchid PE

ARE YOU PROUD OF ME NOW DAD!?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

celebratory spam!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [eighteen] thousand!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

well at least we have this.... no results but we are all champions today


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Are we there yet?


Why yes, yes we are.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What a bunch of over achievers!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What a bunch of over achievers!


yes


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I bet Invision Community is like...what the hell...?


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What a bunch of over achievers!


Why yes, yes we are.


----------



## noPE

A recent Harry Potter movie week marathon has inspired me to make alexa turn off my lights when i tell her "mischief managed"


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I skipped the last 40-ish pages. I assume I didn't miss anything important.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Also...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## WaitingonResults

pizza


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM18.4k SPAM18.4k SPAM18.4k SPAM18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

18.4k SPAM18.4k SPAM18.4k SPAM


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

ALMOST THERE...


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

*18,400!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Aiden

Now, where are the results...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I was kinda hoping the "Spam to ##" replies would stop once we got the record.  :dunno:


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was kinda hoping the "Spam to ##" replies would stop once we got the record.  :dunno:


I concur.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I was kinda hoping the "Spam to ##" replies would stop once we got the record.  :dunno:


Good luck with that.


----------



## txjennah PE

Man this thread is LIT.  LIT FAM. IT'S LIT


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam to 20k?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 1M?


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Fine, I'll spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Man this thread is LIT.  LIT FAM. IT'S LIT


I...understand the words...


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I...understand the words...


My husband keeps me updated on what slang is popular ~~with the kids~~


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> My husband keeps me updated on what slang is popular ~~with the kids~~


I need a a translator these days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I *literally* learned the "dab" a few months ago and now I love doing it to annoy my siblings.


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I *literally* learned the "dab" a few months ago and now I love doing it to annoy my siblings.


Haha that's great. If I had younger siblings then it would be fun to learn this to embarrass them. But alas, I do not dab, floss, or fortnite dance (fortnite dance??? whatever it's called)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok now I feel really old. I'm Googling the floss and fortnite dance now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So Fortnite is a dancing game? I thought it was like a fighting game.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## leggo PE

Guys and gals, don't take the spam thread for granted!
 

Spam, spam, spam away, while you still can...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## WickedYetCivil

I'll cave...SPAM!


----------



## txjennah PE

TCEQ now has online records I can search through? Yayyy!  I have spent many an afternoon at Central Records poring through microfiche.  MICROFICHE.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> TCEQ now has online records I can search through? Yayyy!  I have spent many an afternoon at Central Records poring through microfiche.  MICROFICHE.


It's the small things! Or, in this case, probably a pretty big thing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Microfiche is so James Bond.


----------



## PDX-EE

Here to join the party! As an un-requested update, I was afraid I was going to get thrown out after taking the April 2019 exam (brain failure and opened my binder to better read my notes, which they subsequently confiscated), but I passed with no issues or flags! Hooray!!

Good luck to all you October test takers!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> TCEQ now has online records I can search through? Yayyy!  I have spent many an afternoon at Central Records poring through microfiche.  MICROFICHE.


I’d rather deal w/ microfiche then none at all, because someone got rid of drawings ...because they didn’t know what they were looking at.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

No results yet? I mean, y’all did all the spam work for naught?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I found this on the site!!!!

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Oct2019-PE-exam-results-release.pdf


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I found this on the site!!!!
> 
> https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Oct2019-PE-exam-results-release.pdf


Never gonna let you down.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> No results yet? I mean, y’all did all the spam work for naught?


The controls nerds are really letting us down.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 41 of The Suck.

The saga continues.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TRIPLE POST!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

*sneaks in*


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I’ve readjusted my countdown. 11 more days until results are released. What is that? Day 52 or 53?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm so sore from lifting on Tuesday.

I survived my treadmill class last night tho. 

Planning to run at lunch today


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have some unidentified berry bushes with thorns in the backyard.  Marcie (the dog) has taken to eating them the last 2 days. 

Someone had liquid poo this morning.

Same someone won't listen when told NOT to go near the berries. 

Really hope Boyfriend takes the weedwhacker to them when he gets home (half covered in snow so we can't pull them)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

triple


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have to go find the bag balm lotion tonight - it came the most recommended from my friends to help heal my cracked hands. i've been washing them a lot because of the dog


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

microsoft project can suck it rn


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I’ve readjusted my countdown. 11 more days until results are released. What is that? Day 52 or 53?


12/16 would be day 52. That's pretty much what I'm thinking as well.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> *sneaks in*


With suspicious eyes.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I just marked the Ohio application deadline and the April '20 exam date in my calendar.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm so sore from lifting on Tuesday.


Doms is the best.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I just marked the Ohio application deadline and the April '20 exam date in my calendar.


nooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Doms is the best.


I have to lift tonight too. Idk if i'll be able to pick myself up off the floor lol 

edit: topsies!  arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## Orchid PE

Dang.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNIPED


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have to lift tonight too. Idk if i'll be able to pick myself up off the floor lol


That's always good motivation not to skip days.

I think anytime I take an extended break, like over 3 weeks, I usually plan on exercising one day to bring on the soreness, then giving myself a week for the soreness to go away before resuming a schedule.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm so sore from lifting on Tuesday.


Two day delay for the gains!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Pure Morning


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's always good motivation not to skip days.
> 
> I think anytime I take an extended break, like over 3 weeks, I usually plan on exercising one day to bring on the soreness, then giving myself a week for the soreness to go away before resuming a schedule.


i'm gonna see how i feel after my run. i might wait til tomorrow morning


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooo


I'm solidly in what I'll call the Schrodinger's Cat subphase of Phase 4, with a healthy dose of apathy mixed in.

ASSED2: :Failed: :waitwall:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Top?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm solidly in what I'll call the Schrodinger's Cat subphase of Phase 4, with a healthy dose of apathy mixed in.
> 
> ASSED2: :Failed: :waitwall:


for me, if I fail, I can't take it this spring. this was my last shot on this application. after I last applied, VT updated their rules and added the 2 year wait period. and the deadline for Maine is 15 dec. I don't know what the deadline is for NH


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> for me, if I fail, I can't take it this spring. this was my last shot on this application. after I last applied, VT updated their rules and added the 2 year wait period. and the deadline for Maine is 15 dec. I don't know what the deadline is for NH


That sucks, hardcore. 

Though, at the rate we're going, no one else will be able to retake it in April, either.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> That sucks, hardcore.
> 
> Though, at the rate we're going, no one else will be able to retake it in April, either.


I don't have it in me for an 8th try anyway. so thoughts &amp; prayers that I passed


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't have it in me for an 8th try anyway. so thoughts &amp; prayers that I passed


Done.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> for me, if I fail, I can't take it this spring. this was my last shot on this application. after I last applied, VT updated their rules and added the 2 year wait period. and the deadline for Maine is 15 dec. I don't know what the deadline is for NH


you probably passed so its nbd.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Soooo... how do we tell how many posts this thread has? Have we broken the record yet? #newbie


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Soooo... how do we tell how many posts this thread has? Have we broken the record yet? #newbie


we beat the record by 200+ posts


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

LyceeFruit said:


> we beat the record by 200+ posts


WOO!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> we beat the record by 200+ posts


... And counting.


----------



## Orchid PE

hardhatsandpinkshoes said:


> Soooo... how do we tell how many posts this thread has? Have we broken the record yet? #newbie


18,470 With this post.


----------



## Orchid PE

@hardhatsandpinkshoes


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Chattaneer said:


> @hardhatsandpinkshoes
> 
> View attachment 14688


LOL I actually think this every time I read it because of how it shows up in the side bar


----------



## Orchid PE

Welcome to the Suck Thread...




@RBHeadge PE


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Welcome to the Suck Thread...
> 
> View attachment 14689
> 
> 
> @RBHeadge PE


ah man, I need to stop doing that shit

topps :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

When your day starts out with rum cake....


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Maybe today is the day?!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14690


Keep 'em coming, @Chattaneer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> When your day starts out with rum cake....


You're doing it right!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Maybe today is the day?!


pffft, no


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Maybe today is the day?!


Zero percent chance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

trrriple post


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14693


you misspelled results...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> trrriple post


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14693


I want whatever resutls are.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14693






LyceeFruit said:


> you misspelled results...


That happens a lot. A couple years ago, someone made a meme involving resluts. It still worked


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you misspelled results...


Fixed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Zero percent chance.


Reverse psychology?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14695


Guide - How to comment on internet articles

1) Read the headline (optional)

2) *DO NOT* read the article

3) Start typing your comment

^I've seen this posted elsewhere


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you misspelled results...


Also,

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteers be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Reverse psychology?


No. We found out yesterday that your people haven't had their cut score meeting, yet.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> I want whatever resutls are.


They're like rebuttals, but worse.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I HATE MICROSOFT PROJECT


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14698


This is the early release program


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> No. We found out yesterday that your people haven't had their cut score meeting, yet.


Lol, “your people.”


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14698


Based on this image, I'm going with Dec 12 as the release date.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I HATE MICROSOFT PROJECT


I was just having this discussion with our inhouse software people. They didn't understand why I was using excel for simple project schedules. I kept explaining that I'm not a masochist, and the projects I was working on didn't require anything more than bullet-points and box-checking schedule tracking.

Meanwhile these same guys are telling me that they don't need a SRR or gate reviews for their massive project.


----------



## txjennah PE

Why can't I add any more reactions, boooo.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Based on this image, I'm going with Dec 12 as the release date.


lusone:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why can't I add any more reactions, boooo.


there's a daily limit which scales up with rank.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> there's a daily limit which scales up with rank.


Yeah but I'm a supporting member and had only added one reaction today when I got that error message.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah but I'm a supporting member and had only added one reaction today when I got that error message.


how many reactions have you given in the last 24 hours?

And it appears to effect supporting members too. I have to ration my reactions during release season so that I have enough to like all of the "I passed" posts.


----------



## Orchid PE

We're limited on the number of reactions we can give?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how many reactions have you given in the last 24 hours?
> 
> And it appears to effect supporting members too. I have to ration my reactions during release season so that I have enough to like all of the "I passed" posts.


If I don't get a reaction to my "I PASSED" from you, i'm gonna be wicked pissed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

yeah, It's somewhere between 25-50 in a 24 hr period.

It's only an issue for me during the first 2-3 days of a release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> If I don't get a reaction to my "I PASSED" from you, i'm gonna be wicked pissed


I'm saving one just for you!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm saving one just for you!


YOU BETTAH!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm gonna be wicked pissed






LyceeFruit said:


> YOU BETTAH!


Your NewEnglander is showing


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> how many reactions have you given in the last 24 hours?
> 
> And it appears to effect supporting members too. I have to ration my reactions during release season so that I have enough to like all of the "I passed" posts.


Ohhh ok. I haven't been keeping track. Maybe I used up all of mine in the Mafia thread yesterday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Has anyone seen @ashmur90, aka Arya Stark? I figured she'd be back this administration.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I can't overstate how useful this gif has been during the past two or three days.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

have you worn out your ctrl-v yet?


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone seen @ashmur90, aka Arya Stark? I figured she'd be back this administration.


Not since last cycle.


----------



## NikR_PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ohhh ok. I haven't been keeping track. Maybe I used up all of mine in the Mafia thread yesterday.


reactions well spent.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Has anyone seen @ashmur90, aka Arya Stark? I figured she'd be back this administration.


i sent her a message a few weeks back checking in. she failed last cycle and it hit her hard. i don't believe she signed up for oct 2019 because of life stuff she already had planned. she hasn't signed in since july. i shared resources with her and had her on my mind while i was studying


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> have you worn out your ctrl-v yet?


Me?

If so: Employer still blocks EB. Still using phone.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have to go find the bag balm lotion tonight - it came the most recommended from my friends to help heal my cracked hands. i've been washing them a lot because of the dog


Yeah bag balm is really good. 

Also this is really good. It's intended for softening calluses and healing tears from a lot of working out. But in general it's good moisturizer (the jar) and salve (the push up stick). very thick (if you're into that sort of thing). Also comes with a pumice stone. [SIZE=11pt]https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QIVGFX6/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_U_xms6DbMN3MA0H [/SIZE]

View attachment 14709


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Look who's online watching us! Please release the results Tim!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Morning, SPAMMERS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19k today?


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Look who's online watching us! Please release the results Tim!
> 
> View attachment 14710


Reviewing the Suck thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Poor guy has been a member since 2006, but is still a Jr Member.


----------



## Orchid PE

I wonder if Tim is a PE.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I wonder if Tim is a PE.


He is a PE


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> He is a PE


Explain.


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel we're being assholes assuming that Tim is a he.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, I just dumped like $1200 on excursions for the family cruise to Greenland/Iceland.  I am hoping I get some funds back from them.  T_T


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Poor guy has been a member since 2006, but is still a Jr Member.


So not all of his posts show up in his activity feed...

He posted in the power thread after this exam since folks were very close to breaking the NDA but it doesn't show up


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST?


----------



## JayKay PE

AW MAN


----------



## JayKay PE

DAMN @LyceeFruit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hi Tim! Welcome back. 

Joking aside. We should probably stop poking the bear.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Google Tim Miller NCEES. He is listed as having a PE.



Tim @ NCEES said:


> My name is Tim Miller and I'm the Director of Exam Services at NCEES. We are currently reviewing the exam specification for the Industrial PE exam and we need your assistance. Working with the Institute of Industrial Engineers, a survey has been developed regarding exam topics necessary to protect the public health, safety and welfare. If you are a licensed engineer practicing in the field of industrial engineering, please visit the following link for more information on the process and how to participate.
> 
> Industrial PE Survey
> 
> Thank you for supporting your profession!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hi Tim! Welcome back.
> 
> Joking aside. We should probably stop poking the bear.


its the only thing to do here in Maine


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hi Tim! Welcome back.
> 
> Joking aside. We should probably stop poking the bear.


I approve this message. 

oking:


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> for me, if I fail, I can't take it this spring. this was my last shot on this application. after I last applied, VT updated their rules and added the 2 year wait period. and the deadline for Maine is 15 dec. I don't know what the deadline is for NH


It will all be irrelevant! So no need to worry about these things.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I am in no position of authority. But please no one harass NCEES employees or volunteers. They're just doing their jobs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Reviewing the Suck thread.
> 
> View attachment 14711


Probably just making sure no one is discussing exam questions. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Google Tim .... He is listed as having a PE.


Technically, he's listed as having a "P.E."


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably just making sure no one is discussing exam questions. I wouldn't worry about it.


I'm not. I'm just wondering if he'll be able to understand the memes. He's not the youngest of engineers.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hey guys, lets not dox people.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*


Chattaneer


204


squaretaper PE


132


Will.I.Am


61


LyceeFruit


52


MadamPirate


48


RBHeadge PE


42


Aiden


22


JayKay PE


20


P-E


19


phillstill


19


civilrobot


19


blybrook PE


18


Chebyshevll PE


18


SNAPE/SMOTT PE


10


matt267 PE


9


leggo PE


9


txjennah PE


7


jean15paul_PE


6


tj_PE


5


Dr. Barber


4


NikR


3


Wow!


3


Kevo_303, P.E.


3


vhab49_PE


2


DilutedAr18


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


kevo_55


1


Master Slacker


1


Rodeo_EIT


1


SB_VA


1


 


 




*Project Milestones*


Post


User


Date


1000


RBHeadge PE


10/30/2019


2000


MadamPirate


10/31/2019


3000


squaretaper PE


11/1/2019


4000


MadamPirate


11/4/2019


5000


squaretaper PE


11/5/2019


6000


MadamPirate


11/6/2019


7000


MadamPirate


11/7/2019


7500


Will.I.Am


11/7/2019


8000


Chattaneer


11/8/2019


9000


RBHeadge PE


11/8/2019


10000


phillstill


11/12/2019


11000


LyceeFruit


11/14/2019


12000


Will.I.Am


11/14/2019


13000


Chattaneer


11/19/2019


14000


Chattaneer


11/21/2019


15000


Will.I.Am


11/21/2019


16000


Chattaneer


11/26/2019


17000


Aiden


12/3/2019


18000


Chattaneer


12/4/2019


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> *Top Post Count Update*
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 204
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 132
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 61
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 48
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 42
> 
> 
> Aiden
> 
> 
> 22
> 
> 
> JayKay PE
> 
> 
> 20
> 
> 
> P-E
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> phillstill
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> civilrobot
> 
> 
> 19
> 
> 
> blybrook PE
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> Chebyshevll PE
> 
> 
> 18
> 
> 
> SNAPE/SMOTT PE
> 
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> matt267 PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> leggo PE
> 
> 
> 9
> 
> 
> txjennah PE
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> jean15paul_PE
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> tj_PE
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> Dr. Barber
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> NikR
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> Kevo_303, P.E.
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> DilutedAr18
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> Njmike PE
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> NoVanon
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> kevo_55
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Master Slacker
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> Rodeo_EIT
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> SB_VA
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14717
> 
> 
> *Project Milestones*
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> 
> User
> 
> 
> Date
> 
> 
> 1000
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 10/30/2019
> 
> 
> 2000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 10/31/2019
> 
> 
> 3000
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 11/1/2019
> 
> 
> 4000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 11/4/2019
> 
> 
> 5000
> 
> 
> squaretaper PE
> 
> 
> 11/5/2019
> 
> 
> 6000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 11/6/2019
> 
> 
> 7000
> 
> 
> MadamPirate
> 
> 
> 11/7/2019
> 
> 
> 7500
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 11/7/2019
> 
> 
> 8000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 11/8/2019
> 
> 
> 9000
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE
> 
> 
> 11/8/2019
> 
> 
> 10000
> 
> 
> phillstill
> 
> 
> 11/12/2019
> 
> 
> 11000
> 
> 
> LyceeFruit
> 
> 
> 11/14/2019
> 
> 
> 12000
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 11/14/2019
> 
> 
> 13000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 11/19/2019
> 
> 
> 14000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 11/21/2019
> 
> 
> 15000
> 
> 
> Will.I.Am
> 
> 
> 11/21/2019
> 
> 
> 16000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 11/26/2019
> 
> 
> 17000
> 
> 
> Aiden
> 
> 
> 12/3/2019
> 
> 
> 18000
> 
> 
> Chattaneer
> 
> 
> 12/4/2019
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14721


Who has the most tops of page? They get a prize...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

That's @Chattaneer


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Who has the most tops of page? They get a prize...


That'd be me. 204.


----------



## Orchid PE

I worked hard for that position.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I did not work as hard.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE You're only 14 away from 6k.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm falling down on my spam job.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Directly correlates with me getting busier at work.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

14?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

13?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

12?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

11?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

10?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

9?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

8?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

7?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

6?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

5?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3?

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

2?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

1?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

6000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thanks @Chattaneer, wait till I tell my folks!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Green tea SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Everyone in the office is sick SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

They still come to work SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam


U-P-G-R-A-Y-E-D-D


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> U-P-G-R-A-Y-E-D-D


I don't understand.


----------



## Orchid PE

Troll Spam:

Click here to view your results


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I don't understand.


Your marquee is cool.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also reference to Idiocracy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well, I guess it’s just spam today. 
 

but, I need bread...I like it with bread!


----------



## Orchid PE

I have pretty spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM is fine. TREET is uh...sketchy.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Also reference to Idiocracy.


It's what plants crave.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> *Spam*


That's a deserving top post.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Helluva PE

Brand new to EB and HERE FOR THE SPAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Aiden

Good morning, may I have my results please?


----------



## Aiden

Probably early next week....


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Orchid PE

.angry-animate{
-webkit-animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
-moz-animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
-ms-animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
}

@-webkit-keyframes change-color {
0%{ color:green; }
100%{ color:red; }
}

@keyframes change-color {
0%{ color:green; }
100%{ color:red; }
}	*Spam*


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Aiden

sigh


----------



## Orchid PE

.angry-animate{
-webkit-animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
-moz-animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
-ms-animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
animation:change-color 4s ease 0s infinite normal;
-webkit-border-radius: 10px;
-moz-border-radius: 10px;
border-radius: 10px;
-webkit-box-shadow: 3px 3px 12px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.37); 
box-shadow: 3px 3px 12px 2px rgba(0,0,0,0.37);
padding:10px;
}

@-webkit-keyframes change-color {
0%{ color:green; }
100%{ color:red; }
}

@keyframes change-color {
0%{ color:green; }
100%{ color:red; }
}	*Spam*


----------



## Aiden

SECOND LOL


----------



## Orchid PE

Aiden said:


> TOP


Spam.


----------



## Helluva PE

Still salty about the hard copy letter and $35 check I had to send to GA to get my EIT record sent to WA WHEN YOU CAN LITERALLY GOOGLE IT.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Light blue spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> Probably early next week....


Or later next week...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> Probably early next week....


Or early the week after that...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Light blue spam?


Did you hack EB, @Chattaneer?


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Did you hack EB, @Chattaneer?


----------



## JayKay PE

Why is the thread light blue now?  But only on this one page?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Why is the thread light blue now?  But only on this one page?


Because Invision Community has flaws in their design.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

This is the south....we don’t snow, we leave......can you make it look like leaves?


----------



## Orchid PE

I can revert it back if it's annoying or hard on the eyes.


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> This is the south....we don’t snow, we leave......can you make it look like leaves?


Like, the background?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I can revert it back if it's annoying or hard on the eyes.


yes please


----------



## Orchid PE

$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
Green eggs and spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Wow, this is very dangerous that they have this vulnerability.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm not even _that_ good of a programmer/hacker.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dude, I'm still trying to figure out why some usernames are different colors.  You're a way better hacker than me.


----------



## Orchid PE

Leaf spam.


----------



## WaitingonResults

spam sandwich


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I officially win the title of "Neediest Engineer" this week with IT. I'm on my third software that needs an update.


----------



## Orchid PE

$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
Spam.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@Chattaneer how'f you make your username green


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @Chattaneer how'f you make your username green


Just a simple javascript injection using jquery to modify css parameters.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");


----------



## Helluva PE

JayKay PE said:


> Why is the thread light blue now?  But only on this one page?


MINE ISN'T BLUE.  DOES THAT MEAN I FAILED THE EXAM?!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> MINE ISN'T BLUE.  DOES THAT MEAN I FAILED THE EXAM?!


yes


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @Chattaneer how'f you make your username green


You want a specific color?


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> You want a specific color?


Can I have RED


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Can I have RED


Boom, Jack.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Can I have RED


But it will only be on this page.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> Boom, Jack.


LOVE IT.  GO BIG RED!


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> But it will only be on this page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
> $("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


Well, any page I post on.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## leggo PE

NZBound said:


> MINE ISN'T BLUE.  DOES THAT MEAN I FAILED THE EXAM?!


Yes, but also because you haven't spammed enough.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Just a simple javascript injection using jquery to modify css parameters.


And we've found the Chaotic Neutral/Good engineer....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NZBound said:


> MINE ISN'T BLUE.  DOES THAT MEAN I FAILED THE EXAM?!


sorry man, better start studying again


----------



## Helluva PE

leggo PE said:


> Yes, but also because you haven't spammed enough.


Ok, so with the results coming out at 2:03 PM tomorrow, that gives me...26 hours and 15 minutes to change my score.  WORKING ON IT NOW.


----------



## Helluva PE

Spammity spam spam spam.  Whatcha gettin' for Christmas, y'all?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam is whats for Christmas.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## Helluva PE

GOOD.  I LOVE IT.  Hours of sitting in front of the computer together, enjoying this QUALITY TIME.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MadamPirate said:


> I officially win the title of "Neediest Engineer" this week with IT. I'm on my third software that needs an update.


Ha!!!! I just let it crash and burn, then go find one to fix it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ha!!!! I just let it crash and burn, then go find one to fix it.


Not an option. see: rage quitting engineer last week.


----------



## Aiden

spam to 20k?


----------



## Aiden

spam?


----------



## Aiden

spam me


----------



## Aiden

spam now please


----------



## Aiden

spam to 1000 (personal goal)


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@Chattaneer is spending a lot of time hacking EB, when he could be hacking NCEES! 

_^THIS IS A JOKE. DO NOT HACK NCEES!!!!_


----------



## Orchid PE

lol


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM BIG RED


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @Chattaneer is spending a lot of time hacking EB, when he could be hacking NCEES!
> 
> _^THIS IS A JOKE. DO NOT HACK NCEES!!!!_


If you're looking to get your results invalidated, that's a good way to do it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> _^THIS IS A JOKE. _


Pro tip: don't even joke about this


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM: It's what examinees crave!


----------



## WaitingonResults

I LOVE SPAM!


----------



## WaitingonResults

OUR RESULTS WILL TAKE SO LONG


----------



## WaitingonResults

NO ONE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO BREAK


----------



## WaitingonResults

OUR RECORD


----------



## Orchid PE

"Our" record...?


----------



## WaitingonResults

well I have like 12 posts of the 19,000 so I feel I participated quite a bit


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Again...

:spammers:


----------



## WaitingonResults

maybe at 20k they will release the results


----------



## WickedYetCivil

WaitingonResults said:


> maybe at 20k they will release the results


Hmm true or not SPAM!


----------



## WaitingonResults

WickedYetCivil said:


> Hmm true or not SPAM!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@MadamPirate how are the computer woes going?!


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


>


Mmmmm spam.


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @MadamPirate how are the computer woes going?!


I have the new version of Windmil! Now I have until 11am tomorrow to do what she-who-rage-quit (SWRQ) was going to have this whole week to do!


----------



## Orchid PE

Do fudgeys count towards rep points?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> I don't have it in me for an 8th try anyway. so thoughts &amp; prayers that I passed


To be honest, I actually want you to pass more than anything. That's quite a journey.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've had two very long meetings today.

Talked to a couple of PEs here at work who asked "so how is studying going?" lol They are so out of touch with this whole thing. I love it. 

I think my favorite part is when they say "oh there's no way I could do any of that now" when showing them my practice exams. Ahhhh good times.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> To be honest, I actually want you to pass more than anything. That's quite a journey.


awww thank you 



civilrobot said:


> I've had two very long meetings today.
> 
> Talked to a couple of PEs here at work who asked "so how is studying going?" lol They are so out of touch with this whole thing. I love it.
> 
> I think my favorite part is when they say "oh there's no way I could do any of that now" when showing them my practice exams. Ahhhh good times.


my coworker is taking it this spring and he got materials from one of our other coworkers (G) who gave me the stuff too. shame what G gave us is from 2011/2012. and there's been 2-3 updates on the codes since then plus a massive exam spec overhaul. G didn't even take it that long ago so he shouldn't be so out of touch (he passed in 2017 i think) 

also v happy my coworker didn't ask me for a reference - i don't want to write them for anyone


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer said:


> Do fudgeys count towards rep points?


I think all reactions count toward rep points

EDIT: yep, I just fudgeyed you checked your points and then unfudgeyed you and checked again. Definitely counts.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

reaction rep points are like PE exam problems. Some may be harsher than others, but they all count the same toward your score.

Edit:

View attachment 14728


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

WaitingonResults said:


> NO ONE WILL EVER BE ABLE TO BREAK


Given that there will only be like 6 more P&amp;P administrations after this one, that's a strong possibility.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> Given that there will only be like 6 more P&amp;P administrations after this one, that's a strong possibility.


As they say in Gen Z.  Yeet!


----------



## txjennah PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Aiden

Hmmm. Spam..


----------



## Aiden

20k spam?


----------



## Aiden

txjennah PE said:


> Where is everyone?


*Everyone* is disappointed that we haven't received results yet.

*"December 9th, 10-11am PST"*


----------



## leggo PE

Here.


----------



## Helluva PE

Hey, hi, I'm here!  Had to go do "work" for a little bit, but I'm back and ready to spam!


----------



## txjennah PE

ok yay! working late/reading through a tedious document but I like tedious documents bc I'm weird like that spam!


----------



## Helluva PE

I love tedious docs too.  One of the things I miss most about my first engineering job.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Where is everyone?


Working my ass off on a WindMil model?


----------



## txjennah PE

NZBound said:


> I love tedious docs too.  One of the things I miss most about my first engineering job.


Yeah I really enjoy sites where I get to play private investigator and dig deep into old reports and see what's going on.


----------



## Helluva PE

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I really enjoy sites where I get to play private investigator and dig deep into old reports and see what's going on.


Yessss, my first job was doing funding applications and rooting around through environmental docs, state requirements, and federal regulations became my strong suit.  Now, I'm an inspector, so there's a little research involved, but not nearly as much as there was on that megaproject.


----------



## Helluva PE

I know it's the end of the day.  But I still keep hitting "refresh."  I've officially lost my mind.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The DOMS really settle in after work.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> ok yay! working late/reading through a tedious document but I like tedious documents bc I'm weird like that spam!


I think it would really depend on the tedious document for me to say I like reading tedious documents.



txjennah PE said:


> Yeah I really enjoy sites where I get to play private investigator and dig deep into old reports and see what's going on.


Ah yes, this would interest me, too.


----------



## Helluva PE

civilrobot said:


> DOMS


Que?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> Que?


Delayed onset muscle soreness?


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Delayed onset muscle soreness?


Ah, yes, of course.  My right pointer finger is v sore from all the F5-ing.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Aiden said:


> *Everyone* is disappointed that we haven't received results yet.
> 
> *"December 9th, 10-11am PST"*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> Ah, yes, of course.  My right pointer finger is v sore from all the F5-ing.


There's a Mozilla extension that will auto-refresh your tabs for you so you don't have to do that, that's what I did. Although in practice, I think it's just best to wait for the email from NCEES.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> There's a Mozilla extension that will auto-refresh your tabs for you so you don't have to do that, that's what I did. Although in practice, I think it's just best to wait for the email from NCEES.


Chrome has an automatic refresh add-on too. I used this to check my results... At least until I made my now husband (then, boyfriend) look at them for me because I was so scared to see failure.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NZBound said:


> Que?


Delayed onset muscle spam 

....soreness


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DOMS: Done On Monday Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DOMS: Dumb Overbearing Morons Spam

Oh, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Decomposing Organic Material Spam

uke:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Drastically Over-Mentioned Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Drunken Organ-grinder Monkey Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Dramatic Overture Musician Spam


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Design operation and maintenance spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Don't Order Much Spam


----------



## NikR_PE

Delayed onset of muscle spam


----------



## Aiden

Hi, Spam


----------



## Aiden

Hi, Spam


----------



## Aiden

Hi, Spam


----------



## Helluva PE

The Suck sucks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Working late SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 42 of The Suck.

We're 6 weeks in. Only 4 more to go... Well, 8 more in Pennsylvania.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!  It's Friday!  Thank god!  And my roast finally defrosted enough this morning so I could actually do something with it!  Threw it in the crockpot and we'll see what I find when I get home tonight!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> I think my favorite part is when they say "oh there's no way I could do any of that now" when showing them my practice exams. Ahhhh good times.


Aint that the truth. I hit peak engineer preparedness the Wednesday before the exam. That was five years and 2 months ago. I doubt I'd score about a 40% if I had to take the exam right now.


----------



## Orchid PE

*Spam!*


$("a:contains('Chattaneer')").css("color","green");
$("a:contains('WaitingonResults')").css("color","red");


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> maybe at 20k they will release the results


only one way to find out


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aiden said:


> *Everyone* is disappointed that we haven't received results yet.
> 
> *"December 9th, 10-11am PST"*


I've revised to estimate to the right.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> There's a Mozilla extension that will auto-refresh your tabs for you so you don't have to do that, that's what I did. Although in practice, I think it's just best to wait for the email from NCEES.


Thats no fun. There's a certain catharsis in pressing the F5 key


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thats no fun. There's a certain catharsis in pressing the F5 key


Im just gonna wait for the email


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

View attachment 12156


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spamma time!


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> View attachment 12156


I thought results were already released???


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I thought results were already released???


I mean, I got mine.  Didn't you?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I got mine.  Didn't you?


Ya.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ya.


Based on our two data points saying that PE results were released, then obviously all the results have been released and I don't know why people are complaining?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Based on our two data points saying that PE results were released, then obviously all the results have been released and I don't know why people are complaining?


One of the users suggested staging a hunger strike on another board. I mean, I'm probably too fat to pull it off, but I have to appreciate the ingenuity.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> I thought results were already released???


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

That gif is so handy.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Will.I.Am said:


> That gif is so handy.


I am a big fan of this one as well.  It is basically what RB says every time I have a new crackpot theory.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whelp, I got deded in the mafia thread. Guess what little time I spend online today will be here.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

WaitingonResults said:


> I am a big fan of this one as well.  It is basically what RB says every time I have a new crackpot theory.


Definitely just downloaded that one to my phone.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14737


----------



## Orchid PE

WaitingonResults said:


> I am a big fan of this one as well.  It is basically what RB says every time I have a new crackpot theory.


----------



## txjennah PE

Morning spammers! It's warmed up to 50 degrees this morning!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> View attachment 14743


This is probably my favorite gif of all time.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> View attachment 14743


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Say what you will about Donald Trump. He is an excellent source of memes/gifs.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> This is probably my favorite gif of all time.


Nah, this is mine to use everywhere:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Say what you will about Donald Trump. He is an excellent source of memes/gifs.


But I wanna punch him in his potato-like face every time I see it. 

ETA: The face punching predates his political career. He's in a documentary I really like (The Men Who Built America), and I've wanted to commence with the face-punching from that. He's smarmy and sets off the little spot in my stomach that tells women that a man is a weirdo.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Based on our two data points saying that PE results were released, then obviously all the results have been released and I don't know why people are complaining?


I got mine too?


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd vote for him again.


----------



## Orchid PE

Me in my office, if I end up passing:


----------



## Orchid PE

Me on the first problem of the exam:


----------



## Orchid PE

After leaving the exam:


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> But I wanna punch him in his potato-like face every time I see it.
> 
> ETA: The face punching predates his political career. He's in a documentary I really like (The Men Who Built America), and I've wanted to commence with the face-punching from that. He's smarmy and sets off the little spot in my stomach that tells women that a man is a weirdo.


He's just a flaming pile of human garbage


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Me in my office, if I end up passing:
> 
> View attachment 14747


me:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> After leaving the exam:
> 
> View attachment 14749


JOHNNY 5 IS ALIVE!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> He's just a flaming pile of human garbage


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> View attachment 14752


So my senior year of college, a dumpster actually caught fire... it didn't get this bad


----------



## WaitingonResults

I'mma be doing this!


----------



## Orchid PE

Me handing my ID and exam verification to the proctors:


----------



## Orchid PE

Me halfway through the exam:


----------



## Orchid PE

Me after the exam:


----------



## WaitingonResults

maybe I will dance like this!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

this will be me: https://gph.is/1uaonYi


----------



## WaitingonResults

Maybe though I will have the following reaction


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

idk how to post gifs. halp


----------



## Orchid PE

NCEES this morning:


----------



## Orchid PE

Halfway into PE exam studying:


----------



## Orchid PE

When NCEES throws a curveball on the exam:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> idk how to post gifs. halp


Phone or computer?


----------



## Orchid PE

Finding the exact problem in reference material:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Phone or computer?


work computer


----------



## Orchid PE

Also exam day feels:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> work computer


I just download them and drop in the box at the bottom. I have a folder on my desktop for weird gifs though, because we send them to each other all the time.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

The surveyors are on to me, though. They're gonna make me drink Malort whether I pass or fail.


----------



## Orchid PE

My brain when I think about the exam being 8 hours:


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

My name is Kevin...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Orchid PE

That is my name...


----------



## Orchid PE

They call me Kevin...


----------



## Orchid PE

Because that's my name.


----------



## WaitingonResults

NCEES this week


----------



## envirotex

Chattaneer said:


> Because that's my name.


They call me "Hell"
They call me "Stacey"
They call me "her"
They call me "Jane"
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
They call me "quiet girl"
But I'm a riot Mary, Jo, Lisa
Always the same
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name
That's not my name


----------



## MadamPirate PE

envirotex said:


> They call me "Hell"
> They call me "Stacey"
> They call me "her"
> They call me "Jane"
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> They call me "quiet girl"
> But I'm a riot Mary, Jo, Lisa
> Always the same
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NCEES when they see us trying to predict the initial release.


----------



## Orchid PE

NCEES and FBPE when I fail:

View attachment 14773


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Me if I pass.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

At the end of the exam.

Edit: forgot the most important part!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Triple!!!


Triple what?


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Triple!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Me after the exam:


----------



## Orchid PE

Waiting on NCEES like:


----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## Helluva PE

MadamPirate said:


> But I wanna punch him in his potato-like face every time I see it.
> 
> ETA: The face punching predates his political career. He's in a documentary I really like (The Men Who Built America), and I've wanted to commence with the face-punching from that. He's smarmy and sets off the little spot in my stomach that tells women that a man is a weirdo.


Yo, that series is fire.  And you're right -- that was the beginning of the face-punching urge for me.


----------



## txjennah PE

envirotex said:


> They call me "Hell"
> They call me "Stacey"
> They call me "her"
> They call me "Jane"
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> They call me "quiet girl"
> But I'm a riot Mary, Jo, Lisa
> Always the same
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name
> That's not my name


That's a blast from the past


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Triple what?


Ah, I see! Took me a second. Here you go:




Wow, really surprise TOP.  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

11 am EST and no results. I’m calling it.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

We are in day 42 of captivity?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> But I wanna punch him in his potato-like face every time I see it.
> 
> ETA: The face punching predates his political career. He's in a documentary I really like (The Men Who Built America), and I've wanted to commence with the face-punching from that. He's smarmy and sets off the little spot in my stomach that tells women that a man is a weirdo.


As someone who grew up in NYC/LI area: I've always wanted to punch his face because he's a slimeball banking on daddy's payroll while committing business fraud.  A dime a dozen in NYC, but then he became president and...ugggggh.  Now I've got to see/hear more of him.


----------



## Orchid PE

... probably for 4 more years, too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NZBound said:


> Yo, that series is fire.  And you're right -- that was the beginning of the face-punching urge for me.


One of my favorites, tbh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> View attachment 14780


View attachment 12929


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Pronounced with two e’s

ee


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> View attachment 12929


"Your people"


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Pronounced with two e’s
> 
> ee


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

The WTTS thread is sucking up all the posts SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> "Your people"


For the record there are very people on this board who are truly “my” people. I may work in controls, but passing the computer exam got me my license.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> 11 am EST and no results. I’m calling it.


I called it two days ago.



civilrobot said:


> We are in day 42 of captivity?


Yes.


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> View attachment 14788


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple, @Chattaneer?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14790


Wow, well done.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Someone better hold me back. Those no0bz are trolling themselves with the "register for the next exam" bullshit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record there are very people on this board who are truly “my” people. I may work in controls, but passing the computer exam got me my license.


Dang, you must be wicked smaht. I think Power and Computer have the some of the most abysmal pass rates. You brainiac.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We can't all be Chebbin' like @ChebyshevII PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone better hold me back. Those no0bz are trolling themselves with the "register for the next exam" bullshit


I vote let's see how it plays out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I vote let's see how it plays out.


Second. Let nature take its course.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Second. Let nature take its course.


Maybe just to a certain extent. Maybe after 10 people have already registered for the next exam we bring them back down?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We need more SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Maybe just to a certain extent. Maybe after 10 people have already registered for the next exam we bring them back down?


This is why you're a better human than I am.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record there are very people on this board who are truly “my” people. I may work in controls, but passing the computer exam got me my license.


In all seriousness, that's my favorite part of the "your people" joke. Like, Cheb *_is*_ a controls guy, but didn't even take the specific exam in question. It's the kind of comedic irony that makes my heart glad.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The WTTS thread is sucking up all the posts SPAM.


c'mon man. This aint your first rodeo. You know how the noobs are at this point in the cycle


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> c'mon man. This aint your first rodeo. You know how the noobs are at this point in the cycle


Truf. Look, all I want is more SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> In all seriousness, that's my favorite part of the "your people" joke. Like, Cheb *_is*_ a controls guy, but didn't even take the specific exam in question. It's the kind of comedic irony that makes my heart glad.


I think I missed something. But that's OK.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM SPAM SPAMITY SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WaitingonResults said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAMITY SPAM


Finally! Thank you!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> In all seriousness, that's my favorite part of the "your people" joke. Like, Cheb *_is*_ a controls guy, but didn't even take the specific exam in question. It's the kind of comedic irony that makes my heart glad.


As far as I know, every controls engineer _I_ know took an electrical PE exam.


----------



## Orchid PE

With more and more companies now requiring an electrical degree to be called a "controls engineer," the power and computer exams are probably the more popular options since those two subjects are heavily taught in most curriculums, whereas control specific topics are rarely taught.

Heck, I'm doing controls now and I went for power.


----------



## Orchid PE

Edit: double post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> Edit: double post.


ditto you really just edit out a double post... in the spam thread?!


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE Hows the rope jumping going spam?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think I missed something. But that's OK.


Reader's Digest version:

Cheb: Are results out yet?!

Will: No. Your people haven't had their cut score meeting yet.

Cheb: Lol! "Your people".

Now I'm trying to make it a running joke.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ditto you really just edit out a double post... in the spam thread?!


Ya darn right. I didn't give my consent for that to be double posted.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> @squaretaper PE Hows the rope jumping going spam?


Still dying, but not as sore as last week. Are your calf muscles the size of your quads yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Still dying, but not as sore as last week. Are your calf muscles the size of your quads yet?


They feel like they are, but when I look down I see that they're still the size of No. 2 pencils.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

SpamSpamSpam


----------



## Orchid PE

Click here for exam results


----------



## WaitingonResults

Chattaneer said:


> Click here for exam results


This one hurts.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For the record there are very people on this board who are truly “my” people. I may work in controls, but passing the computer exam got me my license.


I may be an ME, but I have my Ham license....but all the real technical stuff with it is left up to my spouse. The real genius of our house.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## Orchid PE

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I may be an ME, but I have my Ham license....but all the real technical stuff with it is left up to my spouse. The real genius of our house.


73's


----------



## NikR_PE

Result is



Spoiler



You Failed


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd state my callsign, but that's waaaaaaayyyy too identifiable.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> Result is
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You Failed


Harsh.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> 73's


7, 3 to you, too


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I may be an ME, but I have my Ham license....but all the real technical stuff with it is left up to my spouse. The real genius of our house.


I are ME, too and +1 for ham radio! I passed my Amateur Extra a few weeks ago! I was *almost* as stressed as during the PE exam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I are ME, too and +1 for ham radio! I passed my Amateur Extra a few weeks ago! I was *almost* as stressed as during the PE exam.


Next on my list. General class here.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Harsh.


fine. 

Result is 



Spoiler



Try Again


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I may be an ME, but I have my Ham license....but all the real technical stuff with it is left up to my spouse. The real genius of our house.
> 
> 
> 
> I are ME, too and +1 for ham radio! I passed my Amateur Extra a few weeks ago! I was *almost* as stressed as during the PE exam.
Click to expand...

Spam radio?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ah crap.... and I forgot to order qso cards.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'd state my callsign, but that's waaaaaaayyyy too identifiable.


I super wanted a 1x2 callsign, but I've had mine since I was 12 and now it just feels weird to use anything else. Plus, all the 1x2s that are available have all been used by someone else so it feels a little like wearing someone else's clothes (and usually, they're SK, which makes it even weirder).


----------



## Orchid PE

Nobody talks on the repeaters in my new city. At least in my old city the old guys were active.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Next on my list. General class here.


Something something sunspot cycle something something.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam radio


First of all, great pun. Second, another great band name.


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAMITY


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPamalam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WaitingonResults said:


> SPAMITY


This guy gets it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Helluva PE

pams


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We are only 100 away from 19k...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Nobody talks on the repeaters in my new city. At least in my old city the old guys were active.


Same....but the old guys only talk to each other. You have to be “in” with them. Drives my SO nuts!


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Loading Spam: 70%


----------



## WaitingonResults

YOU ALL AREN"T SPAMMING


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Same....but the old guys only talk to each other. You have to be “in” with them. Drives my SO nuts!


That's why I do HF only. I don't hang out on UHF/VHF bands. Plus, I'm boring and I don't have much to ragchew about.


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Loading Spam: 70%


Cool!


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## WaitingonResults

MAOR SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WaitingonResults said:


> TOP


No top for you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## WaitingonResults

TOP

DAMNIT!


----------



## Orchid PE

Lightblue Spam.

body {background: lightblue;}


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 19,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam


Well done, sir.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam


Stop, Forrest!


----------



## WaitingonResults

TACOS


----------



## WaitingonResults

GARBAGE


----------



## WaitingonResults

NCEES


----------



## Helluva PE

maps


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAMALAMA


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAMILTON


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAMALOT


----------



## WaitingonResults

WHISKEY!


----------



## Helluva PE

spamalamadingdong


----------



## WaitingonResults

flimflam


----------



## WaitingonResults

zimzam


----------



## WaitingonResults

chickenspam


----------



## WaitingonResults

sandwich


----------



## WaitingonResults

icecream


----------



## WaitingonResults

cheesborger


----------



## WaitingonResults

nope


----------



## WaitingonResults

yup


----------



## WaitingonResults

beer is good


----------



## WaitingonResults

Make 7

Up Yours


----------



## WaitingonResults

moar spam


----------



## Helluva PE

oo-ee-oo-ah-ah ching chang spamalama wing wang


----------



## WaitingonResults

Top!


----------



## Orchid PE

Code:


==========================================
| ,dP""8a "888888b,  d8b    "888b  ,888" |
| 88b   "  888  d88 dPY8b    88Y8b,8888  |
| `"Y8888a 888ad8P'dPaaY8b   88 Y88P888  |
| a,   Y88 888    dP    Y8b  88  YP 888  |
| `"8ad8P'a888a  a88a;*a888aa88a   a888a |
|                ;*;;;;*;;;*;;;*,,       |
|        _,---'':::';*;;;*;;;*;;*d;,     |
|     .-'      ::::::::::';*;;*;dII;     |
|   .' ,&lt;&lt;&lt;,.  :::::::::::::::ffffff`.   |
|  / ,&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;,::::::::::::::::fffffI,\  |
| .,&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;;,::::::::::fffKKIP | |
| ``&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;;,::::fffKKIPf ' |
|  \ `mYMMV?;;;;;;;\&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;,YIIPP"` /  |
|   `. "":;;;;;;;;;i&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;,  ,'   |
|     `-._``":;;;sP'`"?&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;=========.   |
|         `---..._______...|&lt;[Hormel |   |
|                          `========='   |
==========================================


----------



## Helluva PE

So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


Timesheet for sure, currently trying to line up a contractor to fix a rooftop exhaust fan leak and then get back to designing a bypass for a sewage line.


----------



## Orchid PE

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


Spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

What about you @NZBound? (besides hand-wringing for results)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spamming.


Yes, yes, _besides _the obvious spamming.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> ==========================================
> | ,dP""8a "888888b, d8b "888b ,888" |
> | 88b " 888 d88 dPY8b 88Y8b,8888 |
> | `"Y8888a 888ad8P'dPaaY8b 88 Y88P888 |
> | a, Y88 888 dP Y8b 88 YP 888 |
> | `"8ad8P'a888a a88a;*a888aa88a a888a |
> | ;*;;;;*;;;*;;;*,, |
> | _,---'':::';*;;;*;;;*;;*d;, |
> | .-' ::::::::::';*;;*;dII; |
> | .' ,&lt;&lt;&lt;,. :::::::::::::::ffffff`. |
> | / ,&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;,::::::::::::::::fffffI,\ |
> | .,&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;;,::::::::::fffKKIP | |
> | ``&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;;,::::fffKKIPf ' |
> | \ `mYMMV?;;;;;;;\&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;,YIIPP"` / |
> | `. "":;;;;;;;;;i&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;, ,' |
> | `-._``":;;;sP'`"?&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;=========. |
> | `---..._______...|&lt;[Hormel | |
> | `=========' |
> ==========================================



This is...impressive.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Top!


you finally got it right  LOL


----------



## WaitingonResults

LyceeFruit said:


> you finally got it right  LOL


you miss 100% of the shots you never take


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you finally got it right  LOL


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> What about you @NZBound? (besides hand-wringing for results)


I'm inspecting sewer installation on a job, but currently, they're just moving catch basins around, sooooooooo.........SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone better hold me back. Those no0bz are trolling themselves with the "register for the next exam" bullshit


Why you think I'm hanging out here and not there? Those idjits are gonna give me a heart attack.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


A loss calculation, a construction work plan, and a voltage flicker study.

I'm about to leave for lunch.


----------



## Helluva PE

What a silly Friday.  Looking forward to 2 days off from this nonsense.  Even though I know results aren't gonna drop today, it's still in the back of my mind nonstop.


----------



## Helluva PE

Also really hoping to be able to sleep this weekend.  I've had stress dreams ALL. WEEK. LONG. about every possible crappy topic.  My brain is digging deeeep for some of this shit.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


Bolting calcs for an upcoming TA.


----------



## Helluva PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Bolting calcs for an upcoming TA.


What's TA stand for?  I'm assuming it's what we call TI - tenant improvements...but I'm curious.  And bored.  And trying to keep my mind off of...ya know...things...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Turn around.....shutdown....outage....bring units/equipment down for planned work. And unplanned found stuffs.


----------



## Helluva PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Turn around.....shutdown....outage....bring units/equipment down for planned work. And unplanned found stuffs.


Funnnn.  Doesn't sound fun enough to fully distract, but it's better than watching 5 operators move CB castings around the site, seemingly aimlessly.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Technical engineering and the maintenance group scheduled Christmas food celebration the same day....and it’s the day of the week I eat lunch with my sis and friends. December sucks, too many events.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I should just eat every other day through the holidays.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

The company I’m contracted through has their Christmas party tonight. So I’m going to show up, not knowing many of the people, and if asked who I am,  just say “I saw a party going on and walked in, where are the drinks?”.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


I’m off today. I hit 60 hours yesterday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m off today. I hit 60 hours yesterday.


Cheb. Go to bed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Orrrr....SPAM to 20k?

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


I just got out of a meeting that was supposed to last 2 hours. I sat there for 4. FOUR HOURS ON A FRIDAY! 

There's no one in my office so I'm heading home after lunch and watching the laptop for emails.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Cheb. Go to bed.


I can’t, my little girl is sleeping on my shoulder.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can’t, my little girl is sleeping on my shoulder.


So I guess you're spamming.

Edit: Also, adorbz.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I can’t, my little girl is sleeping on my shoulder.


Awww......I miss mine little.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> So what are y'all supposed to be doing at work today?


trying to figure out a structure for underground transition in a substation


----------



## Orchid PE

So the suck thread almost melted down.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NEVER REVEAL PEOPLE’S REAL NAMES, DAMMIT


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

(No one will ever guess mine...)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Triple!


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> (No one will ever guess mine...)


sigh


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> (No one will ever guess mine...)


Chevy Chase. Because that's what my mind says every time I read your username.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Chevy Chase. Because that's what my mind says every time I read your username.


It’s been guessed to be that before, I believe...


----------



## Orchid PE

I'll send someone $5 if they can find out my real name.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> (No one will ever guess mine...)


It's obvious. It's Rockman.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'll send someone $5 if they can find out my real name.


It's obvious. Sir-SPAM-a-lot.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'll send someone $5 if they can find out my real name.


@ChebyshevII PE see this is how its done.


----------



## Alexander

Anthony.I.Am


----------



## Orchid PE

@ChebyshevII PE Marcin?


----------



## JayKay PE

I mean, I feel like if you really want to find someone's name on the forum, you will.

Unless you join the EB girl chat and then you figure out everyone's name.


----------



## Orchid PE

anthonyavelasquez said:


> Anthony.I.Am


 Well there's no mystery with this guy.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I feel like if you really want to find someone's name on the forum, you will.
> 
> Unless you join the EB girl chat and then you figure out everyone's name.


That was way too easy to hack.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I feel like if you really want to find someone's name on the forum, you will.


exactly.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE see this is how its done.


I don’t bribe.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean, I feel like if you really want to find someone's name on the forum, you will.


I really do. I'd like to know if I gave out too much information already.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> That was way too easy to hack.


*is impressed you hacked snapchat*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> @ChebyshevII PE Marcin?


NMN (not my name)


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I don’t bribe.


It's a reward, not a bribe.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> That was way too easy to hack.


The less I know, the better. For my own safety.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The less I know, the better. For my own safety.


FYI - Girls forum = mostly talk about periods, makeup, and hair, tbh.

Mostly a way to keep us contained/prevent us from talking about it in spam threads.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I am who I am, and that’s all I am.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

i'm freezing.


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I am who I am, and that’s all I am.


Is your name...Snape, Snape, Serverus Snape?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> FYI - Girls forum = mostly talk about periods, makeup, and hair, tbh.
> 
> Mostly a way to keep us contained/prevent us from talking about it in spam threads.


Feels like every holiday ever with my family.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> i'm freezing.


Hi freezing, I’m @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I hate that all of my "recommendations for you in books" on amazon are all PE related books.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Is your name...Snape, Snape, Serverus Snape?


Dumbledore!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is your name...Snape, Snape, Serverus Snape?


Oh, you got me! You figured me out.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Mostly a way to keep us contained


It's 2019! I think we're past this. :rotflmao:

I just watched On the Basis of Sex with LadySquare and I was all fired up. I super hope we have a girl (maybe next year).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I like to read and I shop for books all of the time, but I hate that the PE infiltrated my amazon recommendations. I really hope I passed.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Dumbledore!!!!!!!!!


I am whoever you want me to be. Sure, I could be worse.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> It's 2019! I think we're past this. :rotflmao:
> 
> I just watched On the Basis of Sex with LadySquare and I was all fired up. I super hope we have a girl (maybe next year).


girls are fun. moody and funny and beautiful and affectionate and so sweet. 

ETA: and thoughtful. that part is pretty cool.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Orchid PE

Please. No.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> I really do. I'd like to know if I gave out too much information already.


yes you have.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It's 2019! I think we're past this. :rotflmao:
> 
> I just watched On the Basis of Sex with LadySquare and I was all fired up. I super hope we have a girl (maybe next year).


Naaaaaaaaah!  It's obviously not a safe place, since people keep hacking it/thinking it's some crazy interesting place *squints in judgement at @Chattaneer)

GET THAT BBY!!!!!!!  I think girls seem more fun than boys...until acrylic nails get involved.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I like to read and I shop for books all of the time, but I hate that the PE infiltrated my amazon recommendations. I really hope I passed.


To avoid clutter, I just go to the library. What are you currently reading @civilrobot?

Right now I'm reading David Owen's Volume Control (it's new!) about our hearing and what a noisy place the world has become.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

rest day today.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> yes you have.


Then what's my name?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Then what's my name?


Chett.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Chett.


I laughed so hard at this.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Then what's my name?


I didnt say i looked it up. But based on what i type i believe it would be easy for anyone to find me if they even half tried.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> To avoid clutter, I just go to the library. What are you currently reading @civilrobot?
> 
> Right now I'm reading David Owen's Volume Control (it's new!) about our hearing and what a noisy place the world has become.


I've been doing that lately because we haven't unpacked my books yet. We moved in last year. I need to go through and see what I have, what I want to donate, what I want to save and set up shelving for everything.

I've borrowed books from the library lately. From my last haul:

1. Read Lu by Jason Reynolds

2. Read Good Behavior by Blake Crouch

3. Reading Giovanni's Room by James Baldwin


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> I didnt say i looked it up. But based on what i type i believe it would be easy for anyone to find me if they even half tried.


Nicholas R. from Chicago. Easy-peasy. There's can only be, maybe 5-6 of those in Chicago?


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Nicholas R. from Chicago. Easy-peasy. There's can only be, maybe 5-6 of those in Chicago?


Don't go searching too hard. I will put you on the naughty list.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> GET THAT BBY!!!!!!!  I think girls seem more fun than boys...until acrylic nails get involved.


I'm ready for a minion fasho. LadySquare wants to transfer my overall calm. I want LadySquare to transfer her smarts. I R dumb.

" I was ripe. I was rotten. I need to be made into banana bread. That's how rotten I was. " - A. Wong


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I use goodreads to really keep my list straight


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> Reading Giovanni's Room by James Baldwin


Classic. So freakin' sad though. I don't think I'll read it ever again.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm ready for a minion fasho. LadySquare wants to transfer my overall calm. I want LadySquare to transfer her smarts. I R dumb.
> 
> " I was ripe. I was rotten. I need to be made into banana bread. That's how rotten I was. " - A. Wong


my kid got the things that annoy my husband and I the most about ourselves. lol but she has her own stuff too and it's awesome. 

she whines when she's tired and argues with you about it (me)

she can sometimes over analyze stuff and she forgets NOTHING (him)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> the things that annoy my husband and I the most


So..how about that Jamaican rum? :rotflmao:


----------



## Orchid PE

I so badly want to post baby photos for everyone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Classic. So freakin' sad though. I don't think I'll read it ever again.


I'm trying to slowly get through the literature classics. Like I still need to read A Catcher in the Rye, The Count of Monte Cristo (dated a guy once who read it once a year), a couple of books by Tolstoy, etc.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> I so badly want to post baby photos for everyone.


I am right there with you.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> I so badly want to post baby photos for everyone.


Don't dox baby but doxing your dog is OK.


----------



## Orchid PE

If only you guys had access to the locked down girl's forum.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm here for the SPAM.


----------



## NikR_PE

fun fact. Our baby was heavier than my dog when he was born.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> If only you guys had access to the locked down girl's forum.


Maybe we should get a locked down parents forum so we can safely post about our kids


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ever look at HS kid pics and think “did I really look that young in HS”?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Maybe we should get a locked down parents forum so we can safely post about our kids


FB


----------



## Orchid PE

Just a hand.


----------



## Orchid PE

That was when Baby Chattaneer was an itty-bitty-baby.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> I've been doing that lately because we haven't unpacked my books yet. We moved in last year. I need to go through and see what I have, what I want to donate, what I want to save and set up shelving for everything.
> 
> I've borrowed books from the library lately. From my last haul:
> 
> 1. Read Lu by Jason Reynolds
> 
> 2. Read Good Behavior by Blake Crouch
> 
> 3. Reading Giovanni's Room by James Baldwin


I actually purged a bunch of my physical books last year, when I moved.  I now read a ton on my library's overguide/whatever it's called.  I like it because I can read it on my phone or kindle.

I'm currently reading "Beautiful Joe", aka;. dog version of Black Beauty


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> FB


I said “safely.”


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I actually purged a bunch of my physical books last year, when I moved.  I now read a ton on my library's overguide/whatever it's called.  I like it because I can read it on my phone or kindle.


same. Overdrive is very convenient. But the good ones are always checked out or on hold.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I said “safely.”


Yeah, after MZ's testimonies, that sealed the deal on no FB for me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Just a hand.
> 
> *snip*


JK reaction when this came up/not really looking:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Just a hand.
> 
> View attachment 14799


O.M.Squee.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Ever look at HS kid pics and think “did I really look that young in HS”?


Yes and I remember entering the 9th grade and thinking that the upperclassmen looked like 30 year olds lol


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> JK reaction when this came up/not really looking:


I feel bad for Mr. JK if you saw a finger and thought it was a penis.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> same. Overdrive is very convenient. But the good ones are always checked out or on hold.


I always throw a hold on them, read a bunch of other books, forget about the app, and then I get an email saying my hold was automatically checked out!  Do the different libraries have different inventory on Overdrive?  My library is part of a huge network of libraries on LI, so there is always at least 5-copies of the books.  Really popular books have 50+ copies.


----------



## Orchid PE

Midday snack time.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I always throw a hold on them, read a bunch of other books, forget about the app, and then I get an email saying my hold was automatically checked out!  Do the different libraries have different inventory on Overdrive?  My library is part of a huge network of libraries on LI, so there is always at least 5-copies of the books.  Really popular books have 50+ copies.


I am not sure about inventory. They should not because I can check out physical books from a different library via my local one. But again when i say good one, they aren't the famous ones. good in something obscure that I am reading.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I feel bad for Mr. JK if you saw a finger and thought it was a penis.


I just saw a bunch of flesh.  Kinda like the finger/baby hand tattoo fail:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oh my...


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am not sure about inventory. They should not because I can check out physical books from a different library via my local one. But again when i say good one, they aren't the famous ones. good in something obscure that I am reading.


Ahhhhh, my library lets me 'suggest' a bunch of books when I can't find them in the catalog, but they show up in the search.  Numerous regency romance novels have been added to my library's digital inventory.

*is proud of that fact*


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I just saw a bunch of flesh.  Kinda like the finger/baby hand tattoo fail:
> 
> View attachment 14800


That's a rookie grip right there.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I better walk down the hallway and ask this question so I can go home. I need hot chocolate and two blankets. BONUS: no one is home yet so I can do whatever I want

"JUST TAKE THEM OL' RECORDS OFF THE SHELF...

I'LL SIT AND LISTEN TO EM BY MYSELF"


----------



## supernode

"i don't even need this for my job" i thought to myself as I wait for the results of the October 2019 PE Exam. I wonder what the scuttle on the internet is *clicks engineeringboards.com*

...

...

...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

supernode said:


> "i don't even need this for my job" i thought to myself as I wait for the results of the October 2019 PE Exam. I wonder what the scuttle on the internet is *clicks engineeringboards.com*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Excellent first post! Welcome to EB!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ahhhhh, my library lets me 'suggest' a bunch of books when I can't find them in the catalog, but they show up in the search.  Numerous regency romance novels have been added to my library's digital inventory.
> 
> *is proud of that fact*


do they use "unsheathe the sword" a lot in those.


----------



## Orchid PE

Engineers waiting for results:







NCEES:






Engineers:






*Realizing it's @EB NCEES REP*


----------



## NikR_PE

supernode said:


> "i don't even need this for my job" i thought to myself as I wait for the results of the October 2019 PE Exam. I wonder what the scuttle on the internet is *clicks engineeringboards.com*
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


and you made an account. Welcome fellow nerd.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Maruchan &gt; Cup Noodles.

Come at me.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Maruchan &gt; Cup Noodles.
> 
> Come at me.


I concur, Doctor.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam &gt; ramen


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Maruchan &gt; Cup Noodles.
> 
> Come at me.


try Myojo Mala Xiang Guo Instant Noodles


----------



## supernode

NikR_PE said:


> and you made an account. Welcome fellow nerd.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

reading!

I have 5 or 6 books from the library and 2 more that I requested through MaineCAT came in so I have to go get those today.

I'm hoping to read tonight. I enjoy reading but I've been prioritizing playing TWO DOTS on my phone while the dog is asleep on me. I need to break up with my phone more.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Maruchan &gt; Cup Noodles.
> 
> Come at me.


Wait.  For actual cooking or for eating as a delicious, crispy, snack?

I mean, it's Maruchan for both, but I need further details.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> reading!
> 
> I have 5 or 6 books from the library and 2 more that I requested through MaineCAT came in so I have to go get those today.
> 
> I'm hoping to read tonight. I enjoy reading but I've been prioritizing playing TWO DOTS on my phone while the dog is asleep on me. I need to break up with my phone more.


I read on the bus to/from work!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> For actual cooking or for eating as a delicious, crispy, snack?


The latter. I was just feeling peckish and wanted to share with anonymous online frens.

Edit: wait...like eating...uncooked? Why is it crispy? Now I am really confused.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> TWO DOTS


I'm afraid to ask what this is. And equally afraid to look it up.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I also like to read books about space technology and jet propulsion... I read "Truth Lies and O-Rings: Inside the Space Shuttle Challenger Disaster" by James Hansen. That was a good read. 

I worked at Dept of Energy once and found that work to be quite fascinating. So I've been hooked on jet propulsion and combustion technology. 

I have to stay mentally busy... not sure why. I like crossword puzzles too.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> Mala


Anything mala is usually a good time.

Also, if you can find it, anything Mi Goreng from IndoMie is worth buying in bulk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I also like to read books about space technology and jet propulsion... I read "Truth Lies and O-Rings: Inside the Space Shuttle Challenger Disaster" by James Hansen. That was a good read.
> 
> I worked at Dept of Energy once and found that work to be quite fascinating. So I've been hooked on jet propulsion and combustion technology.
> 
> I have to stay mentally busy... not sure why. I like crossword puzzles too.


I'm also reading Self-Compassion by Kristin Neff. It's helpful.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> do they use "unsheathe the sword" a lot in those.


That and more.  Rampant use of 'member' and 'cock'.

I also read such high caliber literary pursuits as "Dirty Sexy Knitting",  "#fashionvictim" and "The Devil in the White City".


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Spam &gt; ramen


Spam &amp;&amp; Ramen &gt; Spam || Ramen


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Anything mala is usually a good time.
> 
> Also, if you can find it, anything Mi Goreng from IndoMie is worth buying in bulk.


Now I am hungry for second lunch


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> Now I am hungry for second lunch


Sorry! Unintended enabling!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The latter. I was just feeling peckish and wanted to share with anonymous online frens.
> 
> Edit: wait...like eating...uncooked? Why is it crispy? Now I am really confused.


When you get Maruchan in a block it's actually two pieces (one long piece bent over).  You can snap off pieces to eat uncooked and it's crunchy/crispy/delicious.  Has a light film of, idk, oil/something to preserve it.  I started eating them like that in college when I would work in the art studio late welding and I wouldn't have a kettle and all the food places were closed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I'm with you now. This was definitely 8 year old me.

...and I sort of want that now. I R a fattie.


----------



## Orchid PE

It is good.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm with you now. This was definitely 8 year old me.
> 
> ...and I sort of want that now. I R a fattie.


Oh thank god.  I was worried I had mentioned one of the forbidden foods when people go "JK...that is not normal food/not what a normal person eats...why?"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I just realized that I made social plans in January. What if I need to study?


----------



## Orchid PE

So is dipping a finger in the bulion powder and licking it.


----------



## Helluva PE

civilrobot said:


> I just got out of a meeting that was supposed to last 2 hours. I sat there for 4. FOUR HOURS ON A FRIDAY!
> 
> There's no one in my office so I'm heading home after lunch and watching the laptop for emails.


Boooooo Friday meetings, but well done on controlling your afternoon destiny!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh thank god.  I was worried I had mentioned one of the forbidden foods when people go "JK...that is not normal food/not what a normal person eats...why?"


My people are...not discerning. If it's edible, it gets eaten.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I said “safely.”


Private group, perhaps.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I just realized that I made social plans in January. What if I need to study?


You will pass! I will not.


----------



## Orchid PE

So close.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> So is dipping a finger in the bulion powder and licking it.


Protip: insufflation


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Well. SNaPE was the abbreviation I changed my name here to, after finding out I failed.....it stood for still not a PE.  Now you know.


----------



## Orchid PE

Code:


&lt;spam&gt;
  &lt;spam class="spam" id="spam"&gt;
    Spam
  &lt;/spam&gt;
  &lt;spam class="spam" id="spam"&gt;
    Spam
  &lt;/spam&gt;
&lt;/spam&gt;


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> You will pass! I will not.


I wanted to like this but I don't like the last part. 

You're a mechanical PE, right? What is the other discipline that you sat for?


----------



## Orchid PE

Code:


$('spam').spam('spam', 'spam');


----------



## WickedYetCivil

Friday afternoon spam


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> My people are...not discerning. If it's edible, it gets eaten.


My type of people!

I have been judged by many college friends when I ate something 'questionable'.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> ate something 'questionable'.


Im from Louisiana....nothing’s questionable, only edible.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> My type of people!
> 
> I have been judged by many college friends when I ate something 'questionable'.


Please come to CA. We will do reverse Biggest Loser challenge.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I see that I'm in a meeting ALL MORNING on the 11th with a really important Secretary...so just my luck, the results WILL come out while I'm sitting there. That's how my life goes. Hardly anything is that simple for me. lol


----------



## Orchid PE

Code:


int spam()
{
  spam spam, spam, spam;
  
  if(spam != spam)
    return spam;
  else
    return spam;
}


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so i'll sneak on here to post something one way or the other so that others will know that it's happening but otherwise, i'll join in on the revelry later.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think the weirdest things I've eaten are: grasshopper, earthworm, house fly x2.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I wanted to like this but I don't like the last part.
> 
> You're a mechanical PE, right? What is the other discipline that you sat for?


Civil WRE! It was...hard.

I started this whole process because I need it to qualify for senior-level jobs (civil license required, so my mechanical PE doesn't meet the MQ and there are no plans to open a senior mechanical position). Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> I think the weirdest things I've eaten are: grasshopper, earthworm, house fly x2.


so I have questions.

was the housefly on purpose? 

was the grasshopper chocolate covered or cooked?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Civil WRE! It was...hard.
> 
> I started this whole process because I need it to qualify for senior-level jobs (civil license required, so my mechanical PE doesn't meet the MQ and there are no plans to open a senior mechanical position). Fingers crossed for both of us!


oh WRE? you've got this. I hope it works out, obviously.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

oh hey! 800.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> so I have questions.
> 
> was the housefly on purpose?
> 
> was the grasshopper chocolate covered or cooked?


Yes, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> was the housefly on purpose?


Yes. both times.



civilrobot said:


> was the grasshopper chocolate covered or cooked?


No. raw.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> so i'll sneak on here to post something one way or the other so that others will know that it's happening but otherwise, i'll join in on the revelry later.


You got this @civilrobot!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> Yes. both times.
> 
> No. raw.


follow up question. 

were you on a game show or some type of survival show?


----------



## Orchid PE

There are stories behind them, but no real payoff.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> follow up question.
> 
> were you on a game show or some type of survival show?


The people demand answers.


----------



## Orchid PE

civilrobot said:


> follow up question.
> 
> were you on a game show or some type of survival show?


Lemme splain.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> There are stories behind them, but no real payoff.


no judgment but you know you have to tell the story now, right? 

c'mon. give the people what they want!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> I think the weirdest things I've eaten are: grasshopper, earthworm, house fly x2.


Cooked or straight from the ground?

A big thing my mom used to make when we were little was smalec, which I guess is like reheated pig fat with onion?  She'd always strain off the bacon fat when cooking it and it was delicious!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Cooked or straight from the ground?
> 
> A big thing my mom used to make when we were little was smalec, which I guess is like reheated pig fat with onion?  She'd always strain off the bacon fat when cooking it and it was delicious!


Sounds like wartime food. My fav.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I don't think I've had anything super weird. 

I've eaten like an entire fish... with the head on it and everything but that's not weird. 

I've had chicken foot soup. that was a little unnerving. my husband (bf at the time) made it for me... it was an experience.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Cooked or straight from the ground?
> 
> A big thing my mom used to make when we were little was smalec, which I guess is like reheated pig fat with onion?  She'd always strain off the bacon fat when cooking it and it was delicious!


I don't even eat pork and that sounds delicious.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I've had chicken foot soup.


Ooo, our people eat these steamed with sauce. Never had it in a soup though.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> I've eaten like an entire fish


Cheeks are the best.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Sounds like wartime food. My fav.


My parents were raised by parents who were born right in the middle of the great depression.  It has...affected them in different ways.

I also like to eat shit on a shingle, but I can't prepare it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> my husband (bf at the time) made it for me


Is that a Jamaican thing? Does it have a name?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Cheeks are the best.


Cheeks of a fish and oysters of a chicken are the best food, tbh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bugs aren't too bad, but I generally avoid curdled pig's blood. I mean, it's a thing and it's food. But it just doesn't taste very good. MamaSquare loves it though.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Sounds like wartime food. My fav.


wartime food = comfort food IMO


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Anything mala is usually a good time.
> 
> Also, if you can find it, anything Mi Goreng from IndoMie is worth buying in bulk.


Have you ever tried the other flavors?  I'm deeply curious but unwilling to stray from the trusty original...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think @Chattaneer is writing a novel.


----------



## Orchid PE

If I remember correctly, the earthworm was first. When I was younger I was in the Boy Scouts (Eagle Scout here). It was during a summer camp, and we were in that time in during the afternoon where we didn’t have any classes to go to, and dinner wasn’t for a few hours. So somehow or another we had this container with worms in it for fishing. I don’t remember how it came about, but I do remember me wrapping a worm around a stick and roasting it with a lighter while 4-5 other boys watched. By the time I started roasting it with the lighter, everyone knew what was happening, so there was no need for a dare. I did eat it, and it tasted horrible.


----------



## Helluva PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh thank god.  I was worried I had mentioned one of the forbidden foods when people go "JK...that is not normal food/not what a normal person eats...why?"


8-yo me used to empty a packet of hot chocolate mix on top of ice cream with that magic hardening shell.  And now I want that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> Have you ever tried the other flavors?  I'm deeply curious but unwilling to stray from the trusty original...


I prefer the original (plus it's easier to find). But the hot and spicy is also excellent. Especially in winter with some extra chopped Napa cabbage on top.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> 8-yo me used to empty a packet of hot chocolate mix on top of ice cream with that magic hardening shell.  And now I want that.


THIS IS GENIUS. @NZBound 2020!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My husband's favorite meal is canned mackerel with sautéed onions over rice. the company his father worked for gave the workers a can of mackeral, biscuits (crackers), and tea in Jamaica back in the 1950s before Jamaican independence (it was a British territory).

To this day, if he's making that, I know he's really "home" sick. I just put him on a plane to go hang out with his mom. lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My comfort food is chicken and dumplings. I wonder if I can convince my mom to make some for me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> canned mackerel with sautéed onions over rice


Mmm...sounds like breakfast to me. Yum!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer said:


> If I remember correctly, the earthworm was first. When I was younger I was in the Boy Scouts (Eagle Scout here). It was during a summer camp, and we were in that time in during the afternoon where we didn’t have any classes to go to, and dinner wasn’t for a few hours. So somehow or another we had this container with worms in it for fishing. I don’t remember how it came about, but I do remember me wrapping a worm around a stick and roasting it with a lighter while 4-5 other boys watched. By the time I started roasting it with the lighter, everyone knew what was happening, so there was no need for a dare. I did eat it, and it tasted horrible.


texture? gritty? 

i'm curious but not curious enough to try it. lol


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh hey...

It's over nine[teen] thousand!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> My comfort food is chicken and dumplings. I wonder if I can convince my mom to make some for me.


Do it, and send some here! Everyone around me is super sick and still coming to work. I haven't been sick in 3 years so if I get sick now I'm done for.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Do it, and send some here! Everyone around me is super sick and still coming to work. I haven't been sick in 3 years so if I get sick now I'm done for.


yikes! 

my mom is feeling especially maternal because it's the holidays. i'm sure I can convince her to make it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> My comfort food is chicken and dumplings. I wonder if I can convince my mom to make some for me.


Mine is congee with chicken and rousong (&lt;-- we don't call it this, we use the Cantonese word). Good for being sick, being cold, being hungry, and it's crazy cheap.


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> THIS IS GENIUS. @NZBound 2020!


I've literally never told anybody about this, but now I'm encouraged to legit campaign on this platform alone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> Mine is congee with chicken and rousong (&lt;-- we don't call it this, we use the Cantonese word). Good for being sick, being cold, being hungry, and it's crazy cheap.


OMG I Want THIS!

I just googled it. They do a lot of porridge in Jamaica too. It's so cool to see the same techniques used in other cultures but remixed in a way that keeps it interesting.


----------



## Helluva PE

civilrobot said:


> OMG I Want THIS!
> 
> I just googled it. They do a lot of porridge in Jamaica too. It's so cool to see the same techniques used in other cultures but remixed in a way that keeps it interesting.


I've joked for years about doing a podcast called Sauce Talk where we dive into the history/science of sauces.  There would be *several* episodes about crossover sauces because I've got A LOT of thoughts on all that history.  I love food history.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> OMG I Want THIS!
> 
> I just googled it. They do a lot of porridge in Jamaica too. It's so cool to see the same techniques used in other cultures but remixed in a way that keeps it interesting.


I already wanted to go to Jamaica, but now I SUPER want to go. Will request recommendations when the time comes.


----------



## Orchid PE

The first housefly incident was again back during scouts. We were at a place over in New Mexico called Philmont where we were backpacking. What’s great about Philmont is each camp is setup for activities for scouts to do when they get to camp. For instance, we would wake up in the mornings, eat breakfast, breakdown camp, and hike for the day, then get to the next camp around 3pm and there was stuff to do like rock climbing, pole climbing, brick making, blacksmithing, rifle shooting, etc. This particular camp was set up like a pioneer homestead with goats, chickens, garden, etc. The people running this camp were venture scouts, and some of them were girls. We had the tasks of milking the goats, making bricks, and cleaning out the goat pens (we were #1 in the #2 business). Well, one of the girls that was overseeing us was drinking some sweet tea out of a mason jar. She had set it down for something and when she came back a fly had landed in it (there were a lot of flies around because of the livestock). She was going to throw the whole drink out, but I grabbed it and removed the fly for her. We were standing there and I was holding the fly in my hand as she said, “If you eat the fly I’ll give you some milk.” Without hesitation I threw the fly in my mouth and swallowed. She was shocked. Well, she had to hold up her end of the deal and she took me inside the little cabin that was there and gave me a glass of milk. Them venture scout girls are one of a kind.


----------



## JayKay PE

My comfort food is my mom's chicken soup.  She doesn't add noodles to it, but she makes it from scratch.  Boils a whole chicken.  Scoops off the fat.  Adds a bunch of parsnips and huge peppercorns.

...now I miss my mom and home.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> I've joked for years about doing a podcast called Sauce Talk where we dive into the history/science of sauces.  There would be *several* episodes about crossover sauces because I've got A LOT of thoughts on all that history.  I love food history.


ARE YOU Deborah Duchon???

Edit: Can I be a guest? I LOVE SAUCE AND ALSO I LOVE FOOD WHICH IS WHY I'M FAT.


----------



## Orchid PE

Hot Ones is a good sauce show.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> My comfort food is chicken and dumplings. I wonder if I can convince my mom to make some for me.


yorkshire pudding &amp; roast for me


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> I also like to eat shit on a shingle, but I can't prepare it.


I can make this....learned from my marine brat mom.


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> ARE YOU Deborah Duchon???


Haha, I had to Google who that is.  Looks like she passed away 2 months ago    But now I have a new hero.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

That...I did not know. Boo...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I read on the bus to/from work!


I have a 10minute drive to work. 



squaretaper PE said:


> I'm afraid to ask what this is. And equally afraid to look it up.


it's a popular game app: matching dots and such. i'm on level 1970-something plus theres various side quests


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have a 10minute drive to work.


I hate you.

Also, .


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Stopped off at this place in Belize (I think) that was supposed to have local authentic food. I was like “this just some beans and rice, I eat this at home”.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Congee protip: Taiwanese style is even better. You add chunks of sweet potato along with the rice. It's excellent. Also, the toppings are waaaay more complicated/diverse/cosmopolitan. They definitely turned it from peasant food to fancy food. But it's all good.


----------



## Helluva PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Stopped off at this place in Belize (I think) that was supposed to have local authentic food. I was like “this just some beans and rice, I eat this at home”.


I'm heading to Guatemala and reeeeally hoping to have better luck finding unique grub.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> I'm heading to Guatemala and reeeeally hoping to have better luck finding unique grub.


PUPUSAS FOR LYFE!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Pupusas: fastest (or at least, one of) way to get THICC


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

My name is Square, but really I'm a sphere.


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Pupusas: fastest (or at least, one of) way to get THICC


I spent Christmas last year with a friend of a friend who's from Venezuela.  Bless her heart, she made us arepas the day after Christmas.  As she was rolling up the perfect little cornmeal angels, she told us that Venezuelans always joke that their supermodels still eat arepas but scrape out the insides, leaving just the hardened outside, to cut down on calories.

Then she said that now, Venezuelans "joke" that "even the supermodels are eating their full arepas because they are so hungry."

Def brought some perspective to how lucky we are.


----------



## Helluva PE

Anyway, that's, like, 2 sad posts from me now.

What do y'all have planned for the weekend?  I'm thinking of checking out a museum and getting an oil change.


----------



## Orchid PE

The second house fly incident was this past year. I was doing some job shadowing with a P&amp;C engineer out at a substation. There were a couple of caps that had failed on a bank and we were there to read the relays after the sub techs replaced the bad caps. We all (two sub techs, me, and the other engineer) ended up going out to lunch and were eating at a local sandwich joint. The engineer I was shadowing was, as the sub techs put it, “the first engineer to be accepted to the super-secret sub tech club.” As we were eating lunch there was a fly that kept flying around and bothering us. One of the sub techs quickly reached out and grabbed the fly! Well, we thought he grabbed the fly. We were all just sitting there staring at his fist, which was clinched tightly to prevent the fly from flying out if it was in there. The other sub tech that wasn’t holding the fly looked at the other engineer and said, “Rock, paper, scissors, loser has to eat the fly.” The engineer laughed and said, “No way!” I immediately knew if I took the challenge, I could gain some respect from the field folks. Before I was even questioned, I threw up my hands, ready to play. The sub techs were looked surprised and told the other engineer he should be more like me. We played best 2/3, and I lost. When I lost, we all looked to the sub tech holding the fly. He said, “OK, this is the moment of truth. If he’s in there you have to eat him.” He opened his hand and the fly dropped out onto the floor! I quickly jumped out of my seat and snatched up the fly and threw him in my mouth. The sub techs went crazy because they didn’t think I was actually going to eat it. The other engineer was then removed from the super-secret sub tech club and I was instated as the resident engineer. From then on out they called me Bullfrog.


----------



## Orchid PE

And then at some other point in my life I ate a raw grasshopper. I don't remember where, when, or why. Just that I did it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> What do y'all have planned for the weekend?


Moar house renovation (I love my Sawzall). We're hosting Friendsmas so I have 15 people coming and the entire house is still a wild construction zone. FFFffffff....



NZBound said:


> I'm thinking of checking out a museum and getting an oil change.


These are polar opposites of interesting-ness. Which museum? What part of the country are you in?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NZBound said:


> Anyway, that's, like, 2 sad posts from me now.
> 
> What do y'all have planned for the weekend?  I'm thinking of checking out a museum and getting an oil change.


Sitting on my ass, knitting my advent calendar yarn, and hanging out with puppers (dog sitting).

Edit: And working some on a report for work, because that's my life.


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Moar house renovation (I love my Sawzall). We're hosting Friendsmas so I have 15 people coming and the entire house is still a wild construction zone. FFFffffff....
> 
> These are polar opposites of interesting-ness. Which museum? What part of the country are you in?


Yay Friendsmas!  What kinds of renovations are you doing?

I'm in Seattle.  Haven't done enough exploring here, tbh.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NZBound said:


> Yay Friendsmas!  What kinds of renovations are you doing?
> 
> I'm in Seattle.  Haven't done enough exploring here, tbh.


Yay, another Washingtonian!!! View attachment 13120


----------



## Helluva PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yay, another Washingtonian!!!


Wassupppp!  I wish I'd headed over to your side for the exam.  This side's room was PACKED, which I definitely didn't expect.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yay, another Washingtonian!!!
> 
> *pic snip*


OMFG Cheb you almost made me spit out my lunch!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NZBound said:


> Wassupppp!  I wish I'd headed over to your side for the exam.  This side's room was PACKED, which I definitely didn't expect.


I took my FE at the Seattle Center. There were easily 1000 people packed into that auditorium.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> OMFG Cheb you almost made me spit out my lunch!


Sorry. I can’t control how other people react to my posts.


----------



## Helluva PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I took my FE at the Seattle Center. There were easily 1000 people packed into that auditorium.


Seriously, I swear there were way more people for the PE here than for the FE in Atlanta.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> What kinds of renovations are you doing?


We bought one heck of a fixer upper. Finished the kitchen remodel a few months ago (started with bare floor, bare walls), currently finishing laundry room remodel (dry rot city) and the guest bathroom remodel (black mold city) so guests can actually use it. The previous owners were whiskey tango, so there is no shortage of projects.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NZBound said:


> Seriously, I swear there were way more people for the PE here than for the FE in Atlanta.


Wow, another GA transplant! Have you met @tj_PE yet?


----------



## Helluva PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We bought one heck of a fixer upper. Finished the kitchen remodel a few months ago (started with bare floor, bare walls), currently finishing laundry room remodel (dry rot city) and the guest bathroom remodel (black mold city) so guests can actually use it. The previous owners were whiskey tango, so there is no shortage of projects.


Never heard of "whiskey tango" before, despite being from Georgia hahaha.  Good for you for seeing the potential and for putting in the work to make it happen!


----------



## Helluva PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wow, another GA transplant! Have you met @tj_PE yet?


Not yet!  Are they another GA --&gt; WA transplant?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

AND.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

POT


----------



## Helluva PE

spamapspamapspamapspamapspam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Company Christmas party is tonight.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also kids have been doing this to me all day:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Company Christmas party is tonight.


Bring your lampshade.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Bring your lampshade.


I was thinking a brown paper bag would be more suitable.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Why not both?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Company Christmas party is tonight.


Same


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Why not both?


Excellent. @squaretaper PE, fashion master.


----------



## Aiden

hi spam


----------



## Aiden

hi spam


----------



## Aiden

hi spam


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 30K


----------



## RoastedOtter

Hola Spammers. Wish i found this sooner


----------



## Helluva PE

RoastedOtter said:


> Hola Spammers. Wish i found this sooner


So glad you found us just in time. Everyone knows the last 31 days of The Suck are the worst anyway.


----------



## WaitingonResults

HELLO! SPAMITY SPAM SPAM


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NZBound said:


> Anyway, that's, like, 2 sad posts from me now.
> 
> What do y'all have planned for the weekend?  I'm thinking of checking out a museum and getting an oil change.


I have kids....13 and 10. All my time is spent on their activities. It’s exhausting. I just spent the evenings this week making rum cakes for a bake sale I’ll be working on Sat. Then Sat night another Christmas parade. Then Sunday afternoon is scouts at the stables. And at some point I have to make cookie dough fudge and spicy crackers for work Christmas treat day Wednesday.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Same


Same x3....bringing my sis. SO won’t go to big functions like that, social anxiety. Plus, I need to see if I can find a boyfriend for my sis. She needs to get married at some point.


----------



## Ray_Tx

spam


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 20K


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam to weekend!


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K WHY ARE WE LIMITING OURSELVES


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF YOUR DREAMS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K LET YOUR WINGS TAKE DREAM


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K HOLD ME CLOSER TINY DANCER


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Wow, that escalated quickly.


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K HELLOOO IS IT MEEE YOU'RE LOOKING FORRRR


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> SPAM TO 50K SIMPLY


No...


----------



## RoastedOtter

squaretaper PE said:


> No...


no???...YES


----------



## Aiden

txjennah PE said:


> SPAM TO 50K WHY ARE WE LIMITING OURSELVES


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO 50,001K!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## leggo PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Maybe though I will have the following reaction


I literally had this reaction after I found out I failed for a second time. I was pretty despondent.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


BOOZE AND PHARMACEUTICALS!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM THE WEEKEND. RELEASE YOUR STRESS.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ray_Tx said:


> View attachment 14807
> spam


Whoa where the heck did @Ray_Tx come from?!? Awesome! Welcome!

Also, SPAM.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> That was way too easy to hack.


Please don't hack the girls forum, thanks!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> Is your name...Snape, Snape, Serverus Snape?


That is literally how I read @SNAPE/SMOTT PE every time.


----------



## Aiden

Day 42 of the suck.. Spam.


----------



## Aiden

Soon it will be Day 43


----------



## Aiden

Day 45.. Results Release! "I hope"


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> If only you guys had access to the locked down girl's forum.


Like, seriously. Not cool, my friend. I hope you're lying? But I think you're not. We don't like it when people hack parts of the website like this. Just sayin'.

@Road Guy


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Anything mala is usually a good time.
> 
> Also, if you can find it, anything *Mi Goreng* from IndoMie is worth buying in bulk.


We took a cooking class on our honeymoon to Indonesia and learned how to make Mi Goreng! Sooooo good!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Civil WRE! It was...hard.
> 
> I started this whole process because I need it to qualify for senior-level jobs (civil license required, so my mechanical PE doesn't meet the MQ and there are no plans to open a senior mechanical position). Fingers crossed for both of us!


Can I have a senior civil job? I have my CA Civil P.E. license... Hahaha jk, don't need it!

Also, the rain has arrived...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Can I have a senior civil job? I have my CA Civil P.E.c license... Hahaha jk, don't need it!
> 
> Also, the rain has arrived...


You can be Chief! Pay is pretty goooooood! (it's all public info)

It's still sunny here in Sac. I suspect I have...an hour until it dumps on me.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> We took a cooking class on our honeymoon to Indonesia and learned how to make Mie Goreng! Sooooo good!


Yum! *drools*


----------



## leggo PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Wow, another GA transplant! Have you met @tj_PE yet?


I have!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Can I have a senior civil job? I have my CA Civil P.E.c license... Hahaha jk, don't need it!
> 
> Also, the rain has arrived...


It's funny, I've been listening to rain/thunderstorm soundscapes all day at work (on my headphones, I'm a good cube neighbor).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wait, it rains in California?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Yes, when we're not on fire.


----------



## Aiden

Will.I.Am said:


> Wait, it rains in California?


Yes.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, when we're not on fire.


Yeah, I was there between 2013 and 2015... I think it rained for about 8 days.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Spaaaaam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, I was there between 2013 and 2015... I think it rained for about 8 days.


Dang, too bad we didn't know each other! I was still in grad school though, so I was pretty boring. Still am.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM Spam spam ... SPAM!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, quittin' time. SPAM ya later SPAMMERS.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dang, too bad we didn't know each other! I was still in grad school though, so I was pretty boring. Still am.


I'm pretty boring, myself... Though some of that is because I is poh, currently.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dang, too bad we didn't know each other! I was still in grad school though, so I was pretty boring. Still am.


Good thing Bobaritas make you (and everyone, and everything) interesting!


----------



## blybrook PE

Is this going to hit 20k by the COB today?


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

leggo PE said:


> I have!!


She seems like a cool dude.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Same x3....bringing my sis. SO won’t go to big functions like that, social anxiety. Plus, I need to see if I can find a boyfriend for my sis. She needs to get married at some point.


How’d I go?


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

1


----------



## Aiden

2


----------



## Aiden

3


----------



## Aiden

4


----------



## Aiden

TOP TOP TOP


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results out yet!??? It’s a new day!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> How’d I go?


Same as any function where you don’t know anyone. Food could have been much better, blah. It’s over til next time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@NZBound my weekend plans: gave dog a bath last night, SHES SO SOFT NOW. Have a 5k today, hope to lift &amp; paint desk pieces. Hope to hike tomorrow without boyfriend and dog


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She is not aMOOsed (her name is Marcie Moo for those new here)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 43 of The Suck.


----------



## Helluva PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @NZBound my weekend plans: gave dog a bath last night, SHES SO SOFT NOW. Have a 5k today, hope to lift &amp; paint desk pieces. Hope to hike tomorrow without boyfriend and dog


Love it! And your pup is BEAUTIFUL!!! Hope the 5k went well! I used to be a runner, and I really miss those race weekends!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> Love it! And your pup is BEAUTIFUL!!! Hope the 5k went well! I used to be a runner, and I really miss those race weekends!


Shes something lol

The 5k was great! Thanks!

Why not run again??


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Saturday SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She is not aMOOsed (her name is Marcie Moo for those new here)
> 
> View attachment 14810


I LOVE HER!


----------



## Helluva PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Shes something lol
> 
> The 5k was great! Thanks!
> 
> Why not run again??


Hopefully someday!  I've put on so much weight that I keep getting injured every time I try to get back to it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

She likes to stick her head in the dishwasher. Boyfriend put a coffee mug in there earlier.


----------



## Helluva PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She likes to stick her head in the dishwasher. Boyfriend put a coffee mug in there earlier.
> 
> View attachment 14811


Hahaha. Do you know what breeds she is??  Those ears are the best.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> Hopefully someday!  I've put on so much weight that I keep getting injured every time I try to get back to it.


Understandable, im always #injuredrunner lol



NZBound said:


> Hahaha. Do you know what breeds she is??  Those ears are the best.


Not yet, the shelter said "hound mix" but I did get Embark


----------



## Aiden

sigh day 43 of the suck....


----------



## Aiden

oh and spam as well


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spamspam


----------



## Aiden

spamspamspam


----------



## Aiden

600!!!


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspamspam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

BOT


----------



## Aiden

TOP


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> She is not aMOOsed (her name is Marcie Moo for those new here)
> 
> View attachment 14810


Omg what a sweet puppy face!!!


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Boop!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@LyceeFruit Marcie moo is adorable


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DAY 43 Spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Almost there. If we can wait for 6 weeks, well then, we can wait 1-2 more.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

you can do anything for a week.


----------



## Wow_PE!

civilrobot said:


> Almost there. If we can wait for 6 weeks, well then, we can wait 1-2 more.


At least I don’t have to study tho weekend


----------



## Helluva PE

I'm legit considering studying again, just to pass the time.  Also so I won't be quite as unprepared if I fail


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

The desk I used to study is covered in a lot of things rn and is unusable. Ive got most of the painting done for the new desk legs tho: 2 coats one side of all ofnthe pieces, one coat the other. I just need to sand some drips off after the 2nd coat. Then seal it, put it together, seal the new top, and attach top to the legs lol. The new top is 25in x 60in butcher block. Its heavy af


----------



## Aiden

Day 43 soon to be Day 44.


----------



## Aiden

Spam.


----------



## Aiden

Spam.


----------



## Aiden

Fortunately, I'll be very busy at work this upcoming week.

Cheers.


----------



## Aiden

Spam again, spam spam spam.


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

Are we going to spam to 20k at least?


----------



## Aiden

That would be nice.


----------



## supernode

A RESULT!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

supernode said:


> A RESULT!
> 
> View attachment 14812


Greetings, time traveler!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Spamming while I can!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Sunday spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I wish i had the option to sleep in spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Waiting for the toaster spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I tried to make coffee without water spam


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results out yet?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sunday morning spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Mornin’!


----------



## Helluva PE

Good morning spam


----------



## Helluva PE

Was enjoying my slumber and then a freight-train thought came screaming into my brain: TOMORROW MIGHT BE THE DAY THAT YOU GET YOUR RESULTS

And here I am.


----------



## supernode

going to climb a tree today. what about yall


----------



## Helluva PE

Might kick a soccer ball around with my cousin for a bit.  Currently watching The Jungle Book.  Probably gonna finish my book in a bit.


----------



## Helluva PE

Oh, and SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm about to go out grocery and present shopping. If I'm not back in 5 hours don't send a search party, for I am already dead.

Ohh, and listen now. If I never see you again I want you to know that I like you all very much. And also umm,  the results release date is buried somewhere in this apartment, right next to the cure for blindness. Good luck,


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Had to buy a new range today


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Finally have an oven with a window tho


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My bread will be very overproved tho


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I survived


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

almost gym time


----------



## Aiden

spam again


----------



## Aiden

sigh...


----------



## Aiden

Day 44 of the suck.. spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam spam


----------



## Aiden

spam spam spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

TOP


----------



## RPC

The wait is killing ME


----------



## Helluva PE

Losing my mind spam


----------



## BillyFeather

Won 10 bottles of half way decent wine yesterday at Christmas luncheon. I hope that is the start of a good news week!


----------



## supernode

Aiden said:


> spam spam spam


spam spam spam sapm somas sajkfcdskj ncKSJBZ NCKJN SDmcnhj xcmk j


----------



## BillyFeather

More spam


----------



## bdhlphcdh

Beep boop!


----------



## Helluva PE

everything I think about somehow relates back to whether or not I pass this stupid thing


----------



## Helluva PE

SPAMMMMMMM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Put up the Christmas tree SPAM


----------



## Helluva PE

Pshhhhhh, I put the tree up after I gave up on a particularly frustrating study session 2 months ago, haha


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NZBound said:


> Pshhhhhh, I put the tree up after I gave up on a particularly frustrating study session 2 months ago, haha


Cool story, bro!


----------



## bdhlphcdh

UP


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 45 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Hey spammers, I'm going to be in the field for most of today, through Wednesday morning. 

Much to @Aiden's chagrin, I doubt that results come in that timeframe, but hey, anything's possible.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, triple post.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

3am dog walk SPAM.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Who's ready for another day of waiting?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Trrriple post


----------



## JayKay PE

Morning spam!  Today is going to be a good day!  Your coffee will be drunk while it is still hot, meetings will be brief, and you will get some work done!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's ready for another day of waiting?


 (Will.) I.Am!


----------



## supernode

this morning i woke up and rolled over to look at my wife, but it was Justin Stine, PE Civil Engineer JEO Consulting Group


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Who's ready for another day of waiting?


I’m ready.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

supernode said:


> this morning i woke up and rolled over to look at my wife, but it was Justin Stine, PE Civil Engineer JEO Consulting Group


Then I said, "That's my purse! I don't know you!" And I kicked him in the testicles.


----------



## supernode

Will.I.Am said:


> Then I said, "That's my purse! I don't know you!" And I kicked him in the testicles.


Dang, it Bobby


----------



## RBHeadge PE

new map is up!


----------



## TrussMe.Civil




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leaving the calm cloud is probs why my bank &amp; hip hurts, ouch lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'll have something more creative for you/Vermont when I have to put out a new fake map in a week


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

it'll probably be "hurry the f#ck up" like everyone else by then lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Joking aside, I really hope it doesn't slide into next week.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> new map is up!
> 
> View attachment 14829


Jnauary?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This week is going to be the worst of The Suck, isn't it?


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> This week is going to be the worst of The Suck, isn't it?


No.  Next will be.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> No.  Next will be.


If/when it slides into next week?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> This week is going to be the worst of The Suck, isn't it?


Probably.

I don't see anything happening before Wednesday. And we have no hints to think that it's even happening this week! It could very well bleed into next week. The rise in "suck" isn't linear anymore, it's geometric.

And it'll be 10x worse for the people in the Day 2+ states. Trust me, the worst possible feeling is when the results are out, and you're still waiting.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Jnauary?


It comes before Smarch.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> If/when it slides into next week?


I can confidently say that someone will still be waiting on results next Monday.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably.
> 
> I don't see anything happening before Wednesday. And we have no hints to think that it's even happening this week! It could very well bleed into next week. The rise in "suck" isn't linear anymore, it's geometric.
> 
> And it'll be 10x worse for the people in the Day 2+ states. Trust me, the worst possible feeling is when the results are out, and you're still waiting.


Especially since it seems like CO is a Day 2 state. I wonder if that will change with the change to not requiring PE applications first?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I can confidently say that someone will still be waiting on results next Monday.


Pennsylvania at the very least. South Dakota?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Pennsylvania at the very least. South Dakota?


NJ, Georgia, Hawaii immediately comes to mind. Maybe Mass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Especially since it seems like CO is a Day 2 state. I wonder if that will change with the change to not requiring PE applications first?


maybe/maybe not. Colorado seems to want to do *something* internally before they release. I've never looked at it closer enough to figure out what; but I don't think it's issuing licenses.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

trrriple post


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> maybe/maybe not. Colorado seems to want to do *something* internally before they release. I've never looked at it closer enough to figure out what; but I don't think it's issuing licenses.


So this year, they took away the requirement to apply with them before you take the exam. You now have to have four years experience as of the day of the exam, take it and pass, then apply with colorado after building a NCEES record. Not sure if that's truly decoupling or not.


----------



## txjennah PE

feel like shit and want to go home and sleep spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I'm so sorry spammers, I really hope results are released this week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

technically yes: it's decoupling. But for practical purposes it's not really skirting the 4 year experience requirement.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> feel like shit and want to go home and sleep spam


Go to bed!  It was rainy and sucky today (still is).  This morning was hard to get up.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> If/when it slides into next week?


If/When it slides into next month?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> feel like shit and want to go home and sleep spam


ditto. I'm close to leaving work early today.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST?

*edit* AH BOO, @RBHeadge PE!!!


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## User1

last ditch effort spam


----------



## WaitingonResults

I'mma be real pissed when this gets to 20k and results aren't out yet.


----------



## NikR_PE

WaitingonResults said:


> I'mma be real pissed when this gets to 20k and results aren't out yet.


I saw NCEES tweet yesterday that they upped it to 25k this cycle.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NikR_PE said:


> I saw NCEES tweet yesterday that they upped it to 25k this cycle.


can confirm


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> can confirm


son's of bitches.  FINE!


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## WaitingonResults

Spamity


----------



## WaitingonResults

spamalama


----------



## WaitingonResults

llama


----------



## WaitingonResults

BEER

TOP!


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Go to bed!  It was rainy and sucky today (still is).  This morning was hard to get up.


Ugh yeah it sure was.  At least it's not too cold.  I feel like I'm getting the very beginnings of a cold? Idk.  Coffee will get me through today.


----------



## WaitingonResults

txjennah PE said:


> Ugh yeah it sure was.  At least it's not too cold.  I feel like I'm getting the very beginnings of a cold? Idk.  Coffee will get me through today.


Coffee gets me through most things.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ditto. I'm close to leaving work early today.


That sucks.  I hope the day goes by quickly for you!


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Ugh yeah it sure was.  At least it's not too cold.  I feel like I'm getting the very beginnings of a cold? Idk.  Coffee will get me through today.


Coffee and maybe soup?  Or OJ?  I kinda felt like crap yesterday, idk why, so I skipped the gym, took many naps, ate what I wanted (mostly crackers and caramels), and played around with my humidifier until it kinda worked.  Feel better today, but might skip the gym depending on the weather/how I feel later today.  Might be a soup dinner tonight.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> If/When it slides into next month?


Efffffff that.


----------



## supernode

NCEES has come out with official word on the status of the PE.

Overaaaaalll-


It is the ultimate goal.

It is almost the finish line.

more can be found here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXg8uzPbyEg&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;t=0m40s


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Coffee and maybe soup?  Or OJ?  I kinda felt like crap yesterday, idk why, so I skipped the gym, took many naps, ate what I wanted (mostly crackers and caramels), and played around with my humidifier until it kinda worked.  Feel better today, but might skip the gym depending on the weather/how I feel later today.  Might be a soup dinner tonight.


Soup sounds delicious! I'm glad you're feeling better today.  We had chili yesterday and that was pretty yummy.  Yeah I skipped my workout yesterday too and did a super easy yoga vid this am so that (old lady voice) my back doesn't hurt.


----------



## txjennah PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Coffee gets me through most things.


It is the elixir of life.

I can't have too much or else I get UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ ANXIETYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LET'S GOOOO but I'm good with a cup or two.


----------



## NikR_PE

supernode said:


> NCEES has come out with official word on the status of the PE.
> 
> Overaaaaalll-
> 
> 
> It is the ultimate goal.
> 
> It is almost the finish line.
> 
> more can be found here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXg8uzPbyEg&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;t=0m40s


I foresee many more glimpses of that video in your immediate future.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

im staying out of the WTTS thread, it's all doom &amp; gloom - I have enough of the IRL rn.

I hope this stays spammy even with pending results


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Slept late SPAM (prolly needed it)


----------



## User1

txjennah PE said:


> UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ ANXIETYYYYYYYYYYYYYY LET'S GOOOO but I'm good with a cup or two.


are you, though? ........


----------



## User1

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Slept late SPAM (prolly needed it)


if you did it you needed it!


----------



## txjennah PE

tj_PE said:


> are you, though? ........


UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Also in theory I should only have 10 more work days left this year... fingers crossed


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> im staying out of the WTTS thread, it's all doom &amp; gloom -


it's nice to have it all in one place to triage.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

https://www.startrek.com/news/rene-auberjonois-1940-2019

Odo was my favorite


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it's nice to have it all in one place to triage.


yes but it feels like it's starting to creep over here now too. a lot more today than last week


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAM


----------



## WaitingonResults

TURBOMAN


----------



## WaitingonResults

SPAMALAMA DING DONG


----------



## WaitingonResults

OOOH EEEE OOOH AHH AHH SPIM SPAM WALLA WALLA SPAM DAM


----------



## txjennah PE

WISH YOU COULD STEP BACK FROM THAT LEDGE MY FRIEND

edit: lyric spam top!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> https://www.startrek.com/news/rene-auberjonois-1940-2019
> 
> Odo was my favorite


same 

He was still pretty active. It must have been a fast cancer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also in theory I should only have 10 more work days left this year... fingers crossed


only 5 for me. Including today.

Tomorrow and Wednesday are half-day offsite meetings.

Thursday is a full day in the office, maybe making maps?

Friday is telework.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Also in theory I should only have 10 more work days left this year... fingers crossed


That's where I am, now.

THANKS SWRQ!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> only 5 for me. Including today.
> 
> Tomorrow and Wednesday are half-day offsite meetings.
> 
> Thursday is a full day in the office, maybe making maps?
> 
> Friday is telework.


Nice.

I planned vacation for the week of Christmas and week of New Years, but we are in the middle of a massive project for which I am a key player, so I left it open. I could possibly be asked to work during that time (specifically for travel to southern ID again)


----------



## txjennah PE

I suppose I technically have 10 full days left for work.  Depends on how much PTO I have and my work load within the next two weeks, I may work here and there during my planned break.  Also have a big proposal going out in February so probably need to do a bit of work on that. We'll see.


----------



## txjennah PE

All I know is that in two weeks, I'll be back in Texas and stuffing my face with Whataburger and ALL the tex-mex. Oh yeah and seeing our families.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> only 5 for me. Including today.
> 
> Tomorrow and Wednesday are half-day offsite meetings.
> 
> Thursday is a full day in the office, maybe making maps?
> 
> Friday is telework.


So jellis.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> only 5 for me. Including today.
> 
> Tomorrow and Wednesday are half-day offsite meetings.
> 
> Thursday is a full day in the office, maybe making maps?
> 
> Friday is telework.


and today just became a half-day. Not feeling well enough to stay here any longer.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> and today just became a half-day. Not feeling well enough to stay here any longer.


Feel better!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

RBHeadge PE said:


> and today just became a half-day. Not feeling well enough to stay here any longer.


GWS


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Yay anxiety is through the roof today. Not just from this, from other stuff too.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I trolled myself. Apparently, I set up an email reminder back in October that says Exam Results. 

So when I opened my email, I received a pop up that said Exam Results. 

Awesome.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Because in my infinite wisdom, I just knew that I would forget about it.


----------



## txjennah PE

I was hardly on EB this weekend and am already out of reactions.  Why u hate me EB


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have many days left of work in December.

I'm off 23-25 Dec and that's it.

Saving PTO for skiing in January - it's supposed to rain today and tomorrow.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have many days left of work in December.
> 
> I'm off 23-25 Dec and that's it.
> 
> Saving PTO for skiing in January - it's supposed to rain today and tomorrow.


I'm new so I have no time off! Wheee!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have many days left of work in December.
> 
> I'm off 23-25 Dec and that's it.
> 
> Saving PTO for skiing in January - it's supposed to rain today and tomorrow.


What is this saving PTO you speak of?

I'm usually use it or lose it. They're making a special exemption for me this year because of SWRQ.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I'm new so I have no time off! Wheee!


that sucks

the skiing isn't great here at this time of year so i don't see the point. and with new dog and boyfriend travelling, i can't even leave to go hike. which i seriously need


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> What is this saving PTO you speak of?
> 
> I'm usually use it or lose it. They're making a special exemption for me this year because of SWRQ.


I can roll over up to 120 hours of PTO from year to year without losing any. I won't lose any heading into 2020 and I'll start the year with like 70hrs.

my company also doesn't provide any sick leave.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

retirement emails weird me out. 

"My career at Acme, Inc started 35 years ago..."

My career at Acme, Inc started 27 years ago..."

I don't know if I can stay in one location for that long.


----------



## WaitingonResults

LyceeFruit said:


> I can roll over up to 120 hours of PTO from year to year without losing any. I won't lose any heading into 2020 and I'll start the year with like 70hrs.
> 
> my company also doesn't provide any sick leave.


My company gives unlimited sick leave and we can carry over whatever we can accrue throughout a year.  it worked well, I got to take 2 weeks off right after my kid was born the day after the exam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I can roll over up to 120 hours of PTO from year to year without losing any. I won't lose any heading into 2020 and I'll start the year with like 70hrs.
> 
> my company also doesn't provide any sick leave.


Mine doesn't provide sick time either, it's all one pot. I generally flex my schedule if I'm sick.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> retirement emails weird me out.
> 
> "My career at Acme, Inc started 35 years ago..."
> 
> My career at Acme, Inc started 27 years ago..."
> 
> I don't know if I can stay in one location for that long.


Same!

I've been with the same company since graduating, and will be hitting my 12 year anniversary in January. I've always told myself that I'll stay as long as it makes sense and I'm happy. There are definitely things I don't like about this company, but I really enjoy my projects and the telecommuting flexibility.  I don't see myself staying here for 30 years though. 

Edit: TOP AGAIN!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> My company gives unlimited sick leave and we can carry over whatever we can accrue throughout a year.  it worked well, I got to take 2 weeks off right after my kid was born the day after the exam.


i wish they would do that for us


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> I generally flex


This is how @MadamPirate operates at work (probably). :rotflmao:


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Mine doesn't provide sick time either, it's all one pot. I generally flex my schedule if I'm sick.


some folks in my office group hold onto the old culture where that's frowned upon. it's very frustrating


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> retirement emails weird me out.
> 
> "My career at Acme, Inc started 35 years ago..."
> 
> My career at Acme, Inc started 27 years ago..."
> 
> I don't know if I can stay in one location for that long.


i've been here for 8.5 years. sometimes, i think i'm here for my whole career, sometimes, i'm like NOPE


----------



## WaitingonResults

LyceeFruit said:


> i wish they would do that for us


It is really awesome, they do it because for the longest time people would come into the office really sick because they didn't have time, get the office sick and then loose days of productivity.  Now they you seem too sick and you came in, an owner will come over and say GTFO.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This is how @MadamPirate operates at work (probably). :rotflmao:


Right now I'm flexing the fact that I am the only junior engineer by being extra whiny and getting away with it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> some folks in my office group hold onto the old culture where that's frowned upon. it's very frustrating


Luckily my boss is young. But there's also a mentality of we don't care when you do it as long as your work is done.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> It is really awesome, they do it because for the longest time people would come into the office really sick because they didn't have time, get the office sick and then loose days of productivity.  Now they you seem too sick and you came in, an owner will come over and say GTFO.


i read an article somewhere about having unlimited sick time, people think it'll get abused but overall, it doesn't since folks end up being healthier without that stress.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Luckily my boss is young. But there's also a mentality of we don't care when you do it as long as your work is done.


my direct boss is young. but her boss, the department manager, isn't and he's been here thru the old culture so he's hanging onto it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Right now I'm flexing the fact that I am the only junior engineer by being extra whiny and getting away with it.


Whatever you are, be a good one. - Lincoln


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was hardly on EB this weekend and am already out of reactions.  Why u hate me EB


Maybe someone needs to up the like count for senior members?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Everything sucks today and I'm over it.


----------



## Helluva PE

My company is suuuuuuuper old-fashioned about having butts in seats in the office, and it might be my least favorite thing about them.  My first job (with a huge company, ironically enough), I would go downtown if I had meetings, but otherwise, I worked from home and _*nobody cared*_.  Because it _*literally does not matter*_.  I was so much happier, especially now that I see how much being in the office can contribute to spikes in my mental health issues.  Will probably make telecommuting ability my #1 criteria for the next job I look for.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I telework whenever I like. I also have three different leave options and I can earn comp time. I took a $10k pay cut for the position but I work a typical 9 to 5 and I have a short commute. Worth it.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> My company is suuuuuuuper old-fashioned about having butts in seats in the office, and it might be my least favorite thing about them.  My first job (with a huge company, ironically enough), I would go downtown if I had meetings, but otherwise, I worked from home and _*nobody cared*_.  Because it _*literally does not matter*_.  I was so much happier, especially now that I see how much being in the office can contribute to spikes in my mental health issues.  Will probably make telecommuting ability my #1 criteria for the next job I look for.


i can't focus working at home but i agree with the sentiment of "work whereever works for you"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i'm starting to reply to dumb questions with gifs.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

NZBound said:


> My company is suuuuuuuper old-fashioned about having butts in seats in the office, and it might be my least favorite thing about them.  My first job (with a huge company, ironically enough), I would go downtown if I had meetings, but otherwise, I worked from home and _*nobody cared*_.  Because it _*literally does not matter*_.  I was so much happier, especially now that I see how much being in the office can contribute to spikes in my mental health issues.  Will probably make telecommuting ability my #1 criteria for the next job I look for.


My company is the same. It was like pulling teeth to work non 8-5 hours to help study for the PE. My boss even got annoyed that I left 30 mins early with a 30 min lunch to get allergy shots...

I would love to find a job with flex time hours and the ability to work from home when needed.


----------



## Helluva PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i can't focus working at home but i agree with the sentiment of "work whereever works for you"


No kids and no pets definitely helps, but even when I worked from "home," I ended up spending a lot of time working at coffee shops (easily my most productive workspace for whatever weird reason) or my best friend's rooftop patio since she also worked from home...which was 3 blocks from the beach...


----------



## Helluva PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> My company is the same. It was like pulling teeth to work non 8-5 hours to help study for the PE. My boss even got annoyed that I left 30 mins early with a 30 min lunch to get allergy shots...
> 
> I would love to find a job with flex time hours and the ability to work from home when needed.


Yeah, no.  Eff that mess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> retirement emails weird me out.
> 
> "My career at Acme, Inc started 35 years ago..."
> 
> My career at Acme, Inc started 27 years ago..."
> 
> I don't know if I can stay in one location for that long.


That's a long time to work at a supermarket!


----------



## Helluva PE

Speaking of work/life balance and healthy working environments, please refer to my handle    NZ knows what's up.  4 weeks minimum vacation, 2 weeks minimum sick, and a way more functional healthcare system...


----------



## WickedYetCivil

NZBound said:


> Yeah, no.  Eff that mess.


Oh yeah I want out so crossing my fingers I passed this time!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot said:


> retirement emails weird me out.
> 
> "My career at Acme, Inc started 35 years ago..."
> 
> My career at Acme, Inc started 27 years ago..."
> 
> I don't know if I can stay in one location for that long.


I started my previous job right out of school. I thought i would be there my whole career on 40 years. I couldn't envision a scenario where I would want to leave. Stil felt that way after almost eight years. New management came in and six weeks later I started looking for another job. 

Things can changed fast.


----------



## Helluva PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> Oh yeah I want out so crossing my fingers I passed this time!


Crossing my fingers for you!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, are we still spamming?

I got distracted by meetings and recipes for kettle corn.


----------



## Helluva PE

Yes. SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NikR_PE said:


> I saw NCEES tweet yesterday that they upped it to 25k this cycle.






RBHeadge PE said:


> can confirm


At this rate, that might actually be true.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Field work kinda got cancelled SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 20,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## NikR_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> At this rate, that might actually be true.


Remember to do it soon. If it gets close to Christmas, then NCEES will postpone it so as to not ruin the holidays for the unfortunate few.


----------



## Helluva PE

We'll totally get to 20k


----------



## Helluva PE

What's the lobster mean, btw?


----------



## Helluva PE

Also, is there a decoder somewhere for what the dots and titles mean under our names?  Also also, triple.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> What's the lobster mean, btw?


@LyceeFruit started it! I'm just following along. It makes for great filler/junk SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## NikR_PE

NZBound said:


> Also, is there a decoder somewhere for what the dots and titles mean under our names?  Also also, triple.


That's classified.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Quad post!

Womp womp.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Field work kinda got cancelled SPAM.


That's always a good day! (unless you wanted field work. then booo to cancellation)


----------



## WaitingonResults

NikR_PE said:


> That's classified.


c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## WaitingonResults

Skol!


----------



## Helluva PE

NikR_PE said:


> That's classified.


Are you gonna get NCEES to fail me now?


----------



## Aiden

JayKay PE said:


> Morning spam!  Today is going to be a good day!  Your coffee will be drunk while it is still hot, meetings will be brief, and you will get some work done!


^^^yessss


----------



## WaitingonResults

BACON


----------



## WaitingonResults

walrus


----------



## Aiden

HASBROWNS


----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, are we still spamming?
> 
> I got distracted by meetings and recipes for kettle corn.


please share recipes


----------



## Aiden

EGGGS


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Helluva PE

cheese grits


----------



## Aiden




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> What's the lobster mean, btw?


I got bored and I live in Maine so lobstah


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## WaitingonResults

=


----------



## NikR_PE

NZBound said:


> Are you gonna get NCEES to fail me now?


Once can only dream of achieving such powers to influence NCEES.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> That's always a good day! (unless you wanted field work. then booo to cancellation)


I guess postponed would be a better word. It's raining like nobody's business, so they decided to put it off until tomorrow, where the forecast is clear and dry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WaitingonResults said:


> Skol!


Ah jeez, you're one of them?!

jk


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

hiya folks,

Anything good in the last 35 pages of spam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hiya folks,
> 
> Anything good in the last 35 pages of spam?


i got a new stove


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


I see your  and I raise you .


----------



## WaitingonResults

RBHeadge PE said:


> Ah jeez, you're one of them?!
> 
> jk


GO BIG RED!


----------



## Helluva PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hiya folks,
> 
> Anything good in the last 35 pages of spam?


My dog got a bath finally


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hiya folks,
> 
> Anything good in the last 35 pages of spam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I see your  and I raise you .


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## WaitingonResults

TOP CRAB


----------



## WaitingonResults




----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> please share recipes


I am researching.  Will give update when I attempt later this week (aka: there are no winter festivals/fairs in the next week or two and I have a craving).


----------



## RoastedOtter

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> TOP CRAB


thats a lobster not a crab btw


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> some folks in my office group hold onto the old culture where that's frowned upon. it's very frustrating


 I know I complained in another thread that I feel I'm underpaid, but I've been with my current company almost three years and it has it's pros:

1.   I've never had to fill in a time sheet (how many hours worked on each project, etc.)

2.  I was able to take as much time off to study and they didn't consider it vacation time.

3.  They don't even keep track of my vacation here.  I just take off whenever and I guess as long as I don't abuse it they're ok.

4.  I have my own office.  Previously with other companies I had a cubicle.

My commute is 42 mins one way so hopefully one day I can do the telecommute thing.

I just discovered this thread.  Before that I just thought we were all just sitting around waiting for the results!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> And it'll be 10x worse for the people in the Day 2+ states. Trust me, the worst possible feeling is when the results are out, and you're still waiting.


I can attest to this.

Also, this thing is still going??


----------



## leggo PE

WaitingonResults said:


> I'mma be real pissed when this gets to 20k and results aren't out yet.


The NCEES and Spam gods do not act in ways to always make we plebeians happy.


----------



## WaitingonResults

LyceeFruit said:


> thats a lobster not a crab btw


YOU'RE NOT WRONG.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> I can attest to this.
> 
> Also, this thing is still going??


Spam thread,  or waiting?

Answer is yes


----------



## WaitingonResults

squaretaper PE said:


>


THERES DA CRAB!


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> I was hardly on EB this weekend and am already out of reactions.  Why u hate me EB


Be more judicious in giving out reactions. You can't have everything all the time!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Be more judicious in giving out reactions. You can't have everything all the time!


But that's the thing, I've hardly given out reactions since Friday.  I was hardly on all weekend and had only given out 3 or 4 reactions when I already received the notice.


----------



## JayKay PE

NZBound said:


> My company is suuuuuuuper old-fashioned about having butts in seats in the office, and it might be my least favorite thing about them.  My first job (with a huge company, ironically enough), I would go downtown if I had meetings, but otherwise, I worked from home and _*nobody cared*_.  Because it _*literally does not matter*_.  I was so much happier, especially now that I see how much being in the office can contribute to spikes in my mental health issues.  Will probably make telecommuting ability my #1 criteria for the next job I look for.


Ugh, that is how my most recent company was.  It sucked because I mostly did report writing/wasn't actively managing a bunch of field project (they were all in the reporting stage), but I still had to commute 1 hour there and 2 hours back every day.  The OM didn't care, very old-fashioned about having people in the office, but it didn't matter to him because he only lived 20-minutes away.  Recently, when I moved for a new job, I made sure to get an apartment as close as physically possible.  Yeah, driving to the gym after work is 30-minutes with traffic, but if I just wanted to go home it's only 15-minutes and that has made me, mentally, so much more stable and happy.

I'd love to telecommute but I know I would never leave my apartment then.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


That's a scorpion?


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST?


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> retirement emails weird me out.
> 
> "My career at Acme, Inc started 35 years ago..."
> 
> My career at Acme, Inc started 27 years ago..."
> 
> I don't know if I can stay in one location for that long.





RBHeadge PE said:


> That's a long time to work at a supermarket!


Or a bakery!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> That's a scorpion?


yes


----------



## DLD PE

I have a co-worker who telecommutes 1-3 days a week.  Don't see why I shouldn't be able to.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## DLD PE

This is kind of ridiculous (788 pages?).  

Anyway, the company I work for also provides a ton of free food (we go out for breakfast/lunch often on the company's dime) and I play a lot of free golf with the owner/boss/co-workers/client.  I just wasn't able to play a lot this past year with all the studying, but I at least got in several rounds.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> This is kind of ridiculous (788 pages?).
> 
> Anyway, the company I work for also provides a ton of free food (we go out for breakfast/lunch often on the company's dime) and I play a lot of free golf with the owner/boss/co-workers/client.  I just wasn't able to play a lot this past year with all the studying, but I at least got in several rounds.


...you know what you should play?  EB-themed mafia...


----------



## Helluva PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh, that is how my most recent company was.  It sucked because I mostly did report writing/wasn't actively managing a bunch of field project (they were all in the reporting stage), but I still had to commute 1 hour there and 2 hours back every day.  The OM didn't care, very old-fashioned about having people in the office, but it didn't matter to him because he only lived 20-minutes away.  Recently, when I moved for a new job, I made sure to get an apartment as close as physically possible.  Yeah, driving to the gym after work is 30-minutes with traffic, but if I just wanted to go home it's only 15-minutes and that has made me, mentally, so much more stable and happy.
> 
> I'd love to telecommute but I know I would never leave my apartment then.


Funny enough, I left my apartment a lot more when I worked from home. I went for runs at lunchtime, and I was more likely to go out with friends because I didn't feel like I needed as many nights in to recoup from the day/week. I also cooked a lot more, which saved money and made me happier...


----------



## RPC

i might as well start studying again.....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need a haircut SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Need a haircut SPAM.


Need to join dating show mafia SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

NZBound said:


> Funny enough, I left my apartment a lot more when I worked from home. I went for runs at lunchtime, and I was more likely to go out with friends because I didn't feel like I needed as many nights in to recoup from the day/week. I also cooked a lot more, which saved money and made me happier...


Yeah, with my crazy commute I didn't even have to time to think about 'doing stuff' during the week.  Maybe I'd be able to go out more if I was able to telecommute, but that never really became a thing for me, so I'll never know?  I do cook a lot more now that I am so close to work.  It's amaaaaazing.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRRRIPLE POST


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results out yet?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Heeeeyyyy


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey


Ahoy hoy.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Need to join dating show mafia SPAM


I already said I wanted to be killed!


----------



## Aiden

:bananalama:


----------



## Aiden

:bananalama:


----------



## Aiden

YEEEEHAWWWW  :bananalama:


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Dating show mafia? But, who wants to be dating? Ugh


----------



## Aiden

:bananalama: 20k HERE I COME


----------



## Aiden

:bananalama: 20k HERE I COME


----------



## Aiden

ld-025:


----------



## Aiden

V:


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

SPAM

TOP


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

What’s the count?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results out yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Dating show mafia? But, who wants to be dating? Ugh


As someone who does not want to be dating: thus why I am mod.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> hiya folks,
> 
> Anything good in the last 35 pages of spam?


Everything sucks and I hate today?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> What’s the count?


days waiting or post count?

45 days of captivity  ld-025:

19,000+ posts  :waitwall:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

trying out this pop culture happy hour podcast.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

when you were in undergrad, what did you do to rest your mind? take non-engineering related classes? non-engineering focused extra curricular activities? things you can't really talk about here without legal immunity?


----------



## Helluva PE

Dating sucks, Monday sucks, waiting sucks, everything sucks. The end.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> when you were in undergrad, what did you do to rest your mind? take non-engineering related classes? non-engineering focused extra curricular activities? things you can't really talk about here without legal immunity?


I had minors in chemistry and studio art.

I liked welding.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> when you were in undergrad, what did you do to rest your mind? take non-engineering related classes? non-engineering focused extra curricular activities? things you can't really talk about here without legal immunity?


Knitting.

Renewable Energy minor.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I took dance classes and women's studies classes. 

I also took a class that required us to watch TV and discuss the show in class. We watched Boston Legal.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> when you were in undergrad, what did you do to rest your mind? take non-engineering related classes? non-engineering focused extra curricular activities? things you can't really talk about here without legal immunity?


I worked in the dining hall/catering crew , was an RA, watched TV


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RPC said:


> i might as well start studying again.....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, WTTS has hit critical mass for me today. I'm spending the rest of the day in here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MadamPirate said:


> Alright, WTTS has hit critical mass for me today. I'm spending the rest of the day in here.


welcome. so, fish tacos? Americano? authentic?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> welcome. so, fish tacos? Americano? authentic?


Not a huge fish fan, but I love tacos of all kinds. I also really love tamales.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> Alright, WTTS has hit critical mass for me today. I'm spending the rest of the day in here.


Agree.

This has the potential to be worse than last October and October 2014 combined.


----------



## JayKay PE

As someone who has not really gone into the WTTS thread, due to actually having my results/enjoying the joy of spamming without (potentially) being banned: what's going on?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who has not really gone into the WTTS thread, due to actually having my results/enjoying the joy of spamming without (potentially) being banned: what's going on?


The inmates have taken over the asylum.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who has not really gone into the WTTS thread, due to actually having my results/enjoying the joy of spamming without (potentially) being banned: what's going on?


anger with desperation sprinkled on top.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The inmates have taken over the asylum.






civilrobot said:


> anger with desperation sprinkled on top.


Just read the last page.  Wow.  I don't think I was that bad when I was waiting for results?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Agree.
> 
> This has the potential to be worse than last October and October 2014 combined.


----------



## Helluva PE

MadamPirate said:


> Not a huge fish fan, but I love tacos of all kinds. I also really love tamales.


Would give 100 bucks for a half decent tamal right now.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The inmates have taken over the asylum.






civilrobot said:


> anger with desperation sprinkled on top.


Pretty much everyone's sitting at Phase 4, staring down the barrel of Phase 5... With no realistically probable end in site.

Oh wow, surprise TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> Pretty much everyone's sitting at Phase 4, staring down the barrel of Phase 5... With no realistically probable end in site.


But what's the reason? I mean, what's the difference between knowing right now and a week from now? 

Well, for me, the only thing that I'm waiting for is a result to determine if I should register for a race. I would like to know if I passed before signing up. But I'm not going to burn everything down over it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Pretty much everyone's sitting at Phase 4, staring down the barrel of Phase 5... With no realistically probable end in site.


Everyone is in Phase 5, except for the newbies who have been posting in the game threads for the last couple months. Some of the really angry ones are talking about harassing activities.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Agree.
> 
> This has the potential to be worse than last October and October 2014 combined.


I am so over it - I want to cuss all of them out, so I'ma hang out with the cooler heads in here.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

NZBound said:


> Would give 100 bucks for a half decent tamal right now.


Not bad ones here in CO, but I miss CA.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Everyone is in Phase 5, except for the newbies who have been posting in the game threads for the last couple months. Some of the really angry ones are talking about harassing activities.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> But what's the reason? I mean, what's the difference between knowing right now and a week from now?
> 
> Well, for me, the only thing that I'm waiting for is a result to determine if I should register for a race. I would like to know if I passed before signing up.


I mean, if you asked 20 people, you'd probably get 25 different answers...

For me personally, I have a probable promotion, a more significant raise, my 2020 family budget, and what I'm going to do with the rest of my winter and spring hanging in the balance... Though I've been (relatively) level headed through most of the process.

... It doesn't help that most every other licensed discipline out there finds out their results 20 times faster than we do. I tell non-engineers that I still haven't gotten results back, and they pee a little.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> ... It doesn't help that most every other licensed discipline out there finds out their results 20 times faster than we do. I tell non-engineers that I still haven't gotten results back, and they pee a little.


Yep.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I mean, if you asked 20 people, you'd probably get 25 different answers...
> 
> For me personally, I have a probable promotion, a more significant raise, my 2020 family budget, and what I'm going to do with the rest of my winter and spring hanging in the balance... Though I've been (relatively) level headed through most of the process.
> 
> ... It doesn't help that most every other licensed discipline out there finds out their results 20 times faster than we do. I tell non-engineers that I still haven't gotten results back, and they pee a little.


Spot on.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Everyone is in Phase 5, except for the newbies who have been posting in the game threads for the last couple months. Some of the really angry ones are talking about harassing activities.


I guess I foresaw Phase 5 being worse than this... There's probably a spectrum of where you can fall within Phase 5. It's like the heavyweight division: there is no upper limit.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm straight up Phase 4, do not pass Go, do not collect $200.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm straight up Phase 4, do not pass Go, do not collect $200.


 Same.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@MadamPirate I read this wrong. I read your interests as Knitting, Murder, podcasts, sleeping

and was like


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I guess I foresaw Phase 5 being worse than this... There's probably a spectrum of where you can fall within Phase 5. It's like the heavyweight division: there is no upper limit.


it's only going to get worse. the trolling has barely started yet.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Will.I.Am said:


> ... It doesn't help that most every other licensed discipline out there finds out their results 20 times faster than we do. I tell non-engineers that I still haven't gotten results back, and they pee a little.


Yeah, that's true.  I guess that's what the CBT process should fix.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it's only going to get worse. the trolling has barely started yet.


That's for dang sure.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who has not really gone into the WTTS thread, due to actually having my results/enjoying the joy of spamming without (potentially) being banned: what's going on?


i'm responding with gifs because it's the only way i can be polite


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm responding with gifs because it's the only way i can be polite


I'm using one word answers. Mostly "NO"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> But what's the reason? I mean, what's the difference between knowing right now and a week from now?
> 
> Well, for me, the only thing that I'm waiting for is a result to determine if I should register for a race. I would like to know if I passed before signing up. But I'm not going to burn everything down over it.


for me, nothing nothing. i'm not taking it in the spring if i fail. i don't get a raise or promotion at work. i get to order my 9th box of business cards and update my linkedin if i pass. maybe re-coup some of the money i spent thru work


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm using one word answers. Mostly "NO"


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

civilrobot said:


> I'm using one word answers. Mostly "NO"






LyceeFruit said:


> i'm responding with gifs because it's the only way i can be polite


For someone who enjoys witticisms as much as I do, The Suck thread is a gold mine.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> For someone who enjoys witticisms as much as I do, The Suck thread is a gold mine.


its making me stabby, all of these 3 post people being whiny AF


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm responding with gifs because it's the only way i can be polite


it helps break the tension too


----------



## leggo PE

civilrobot said:


> when you were in undergrad, what did you do to rest your mind? take non-engineering related classes? non-engineering focused extra curricular activities? things you can't really talk about here without legal immunity?


I did a second major in German. Reading German literature was honestly so refreshing compared to my engineering  classes. Plus, I got to interact with non-engineers in the educational setting.


----------



## leggo PE

I simply don't understand why people over there haven't been over here the ENTIRE TIME spamming their brains out. It's the best way to keep sane.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> it helps break the tension too


and keeps me from swearing profusely at them


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE




----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> its making me stabby, all of these 3 post people being whiny AF


BUT I PAID NCEES MONEY, THEY OWE ME RESULTS WAHHHHH


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

IM SO CLOSE TO BEATING @RBHeadge PE IN REACTIONS TODAY. I COULD WIN THE DAY IF YALL HELP!!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IM SO CLOSE TO BEATING @RBHeadge PE IN REACTIONS TODAY. I COULD WIN THE DAY IF YALL HELP!!


I would give you likes if EB didn't hate me and take away my reactions


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> BUT I PAID NCEES MONEY, THEY OWE ME RESULTS WAHHHHH


Exactly

My fave was the guy who found the head of NCEES on LinkedIN...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IM SO CLOSE TO BEATING @RBHeadge PE IN REACTIONS TODAY. I COULD WIN THE DAY IF YALL HELP!!


Done.


----------



## supernode

NCEES right now


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Exactly
> 
> My fave was the guy who found the head of NCEES on LinkedIN...


omg whaaaaaat the eff, I missed that.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> I simply don't understand why people over there haven't been over here the ENTIRE TIME spamming their brains out. It's the best way to keep sane.


I'm entirely appalled by the number of people who just don't read the instructions... And especially as an engineer: how can you expect the contractor/fabricator/whoever to follow your written instructions when you're completely incapable of reading someone else's. It's sad, really.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> omg whaaaaaat the eff, I missed that.


gimme a few and i'll quote it here


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@txjennah PE:

"I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit."

^don't feel like direct quoting. it's on page 59 tho


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> gimme a few and i'll quote it here


Thanks!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

thanks @Will.I.Am lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IM SO CLOSE TO BEATING @RBHeadge PE IN REACTIONS TODAY. I COULD WIN THE DAY IF YALL HELP!!


This feels like cheating... and you're up 30 already. I think you've got this one.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Exactly
> 
> My fave was the guy who found the head of NCEES on LinkedIN...


why bother, he's on this site. its [email protected]


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @txjennah PE:
> 
> "I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit."
> 
> ^don't feel like direct quoting. it's on page 59 tho


Understood, thanks.  I wonder how many messages that director gets.  C'mon people, we're supposed to be adults here.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

LyceeFruit said:


> thanks @Will.I.Am lol


I'm honestly surprised I didn't run out of reactions, there. Particularly with @txjennah PE having like none.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This feels like cheating... and you're up 30 already. I think you've got this one.


About half of that 30 was me, just now.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I'm honestly surprised I didn't run out of reactions, there. Particularly with @txjennah PE having like none.


I don't know what's going on  I've never run out of reactions before, not since I was a new member.


----------



## Helluva PE

Silver lining: being infuriated by every non-NCEES email has helped me be a little more brutally judicious in unsubscribing from email lists!  I guess 10 years after graduation is a good time to stop getting those alumni emails I've almost always ignored anyway...


----------



## Aiden

mmmhmmm Spammmmm


----------



## Aiden

spammm is so gooodddd


----------



## Aiden

Who ever had spam musubi in Hawaii? It is the best!


----------



## Aiden

edit: TOP


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spammmm


----------



## Aiden

spammmmspammmmspammmmspammmm


----------



## Aiden

spammmm?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm going to the Masters in April pass or not.  And it's the week before the exam but I don't care at this point.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I'm going to the Masters in April pass or not.  And it's the week before the exam but I don't care at this point.


Masters wut?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This feels like cheating... and you're up 30 already. I think you've got this one.


I was down 2 when I posted lol


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Exactly
> 
> My fave was the guy who found the head of NCEES on LinkedIN...


I have a silver platter....


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Masters wut?


The golf tournament.


----------



## Helluva PE

Had garlicky ramen for lunch and wondered how many more days of comfort food I need to queue up....


----------



## Helluva PE

The garlic helps make sure nobody speaks to me while I'm in this rotten mood...AND it helps with my indigestion!  3 birds!  1 stone!


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

I can't believe this...

...because it's fake.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> Masters wut?


the golf. green jackets and all that. Augusta.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> @MadamPirate I read this wrong. I read your interests as Knitting, Murder, podcasts, sleeping
> 
> and was like


I mean, I'm a general fan of murdermedia. TV shows, podcasts, books...


----------



## Helluva PE

SPAM


----------



## Helluva PE

spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MadamPirate said:


> I mean, I'm a general fan of murdermedia. TV shows, podcasts, books...


that's fine. I thought it just said Murder. lol


----------



## RPC

the wait is brutal just brutal


----------



## blybrook PE

Get after it folks, just over 200 posts to get to 20k! Set a new record!


----------



## Helluva PE

Petition to change the name of the WTTS thread to "SPAM TO 2K" cuz there ain't nothin' but spam in there at this point anyhow.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

Work is almost over SPAM!


----------



## Helluva PE

Spam


----------



## Helluva PE

to


----------



## Helluva PE

the


----------



## Helluva PE

TOP


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Rounding up to bork


----------



## Helluva PE

If only you could see the VERY GOOFY SMILE this just gave me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

197


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

196


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

This SPAM thread is the best SPAM thread, possibly ever.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

194


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

193


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

192


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's yuge!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

187


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

164


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

189


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

186


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

228 (wat)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

185


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

173


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

142


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Now I'm all confused. Are we already at 20k? :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 20,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 20,000!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

crêpes salées


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

crêpes salées


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

9001!!!


----------



## Helluva PE

Just 32 more to go til they release results.  We can do it, guys and gals!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bœuf bourguignon


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poulet Cordon Bleu!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poulet Cordon Bleu!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poulet Cordon Bleu!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poulet Cordon Bleu!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poulet Cordon Bleu!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Poulet Cordon Bleu!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Coq au vin


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bouillabaisse


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bouillabaisse


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bouillabaisse


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Bouillabaisse


----------



## Aiden

dark chocolate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## Helluva PE

French fries


----------



## Aiden

dark chocolate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## Aiden

dark chocolate


----------



## Aiden

dark chocolate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Choucroute garnie


----------



## Aiden

dark chocolate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Moules-frites


----------



## Aiden

dark chocolate :bananalama:


----------



## Aiden

PHO


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Aiden

PHO


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Aiden

PHO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Croque Monsieur!


Croque madame is even better! It has an egg on top!


----------



## Aiden

PHO


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Aiden

PHOPHOPHOPHO


----------



## Aiden

BOWL OF PHO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> PHO


...you must be from SoCal. :rotflmao:


----------



## Aiden

BOWL OF PHO


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!

Top!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Aiden

squaretaper PE said:


> ...you must be from SoCal. :rotflmao:


Westside  :Chris:  

Of course! Haha


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Croque Monsieur!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

90 to go!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Mille-feuille


----------



## Aiden

GIVE ME THAT PHO


----------



## Aiden

GIVE ME THAT PHO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nem nướng


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nem nướng


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Nem nướng


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

GIVE ME THAT PHO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

GIVE ME THAT PHOGIVE ME THAT PHO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

CHURROS?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

CHURROS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

30 more to go


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## Aiden

GOT PHO?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Crème caramel


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Crème caramel


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Crème caramel


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI AND TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM MUSUBI


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Crème caramel


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## Aiden

*20K*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

We did it. Results, please.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [twenty] thousand!!!


----------



## Aiden

squaretaper PE said:


> We did it. Results, please.


Exactly.


----------



## Aiden

@Will.I.Am This Wednesday you think?


----------



## Aiden

@Will.I.Am I need your words of wisdom.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I think somewhere between this Wednesday and next Wednesday.

:dunno:   :deadhorse:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> that's fine. I thought it just said Murder. lol


I mean, yanno...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Without knowing when the controls cut score meeting is, it's pretty much a shot in the dark.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Aiden

:waitwall:


----------



## Aiden

Anyhow, yay 20k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> :waitwall:


Are you a first time test taker @Aiden?


----------



## Aiden

If no one has ever tried a bowl of pho, I recommend it.


----------



## Aiden

squaretaper PE said:


> Are you a first time test taker @Aiden?


Second...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM, Spam, everywhere SPAM!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aiden said:


> If no one has ever tried a bowl of pho, I recommend it.


I could eat a bowl every day for the rest of my life and never get sick of it.

Bún bò Huế is a very close second.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

What time is this for you, @squaretaper PE?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.

:bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> What time is this for you, @squaretaper PE?


First time for civil.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I still hate everything and today still sucks


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> First time for civil.


Hey, same!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Hey, same!


Does OH license by discipline or is it just "Professional Engineer?"

I could look it up, but I need to keep the SPAM count high.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Okie dokie SPAMMERS, quittin' time.


----------



## Aiden

squaretaper PE said:


> I could eat a bowl every day for the rest of my life and never get sick of it.
> 
> Bún bò Huế is a very close second.


Oh man. Now you are talking my language!


----------



## Aiden

Until tomorrow...


----------



## Aiden

Day 45 of the *SUCK*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Does OH license by discipline or is it just "Professional Engineer?"
> 
> I could look it up, but I need to keep the SPAM count high.


Great question! The answer is, not explicitly. There's no public record made of whether you're a civil, mechanical, electrical, etc.

HOWEVER, if you're going to practice in Ohio, the board expects you to have the education, experience, and exam that are relevant to the discipline that you're practicing. If you're practicing in a particular discipline without all three, the board can hand down disciplinary action, and they have on at least a couple of occasions. 

I actually heard about this from a board representative between sessions of the exam, 6 weeks ago. I would have never known otherwise, based on the available information on the board's website.


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> We did it. Results, please.


Did you miss the post where NCEES tweeted the spam thread had to reach 25k before they will release results? It's somewhere a way's back...


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> I could eat a bowl every day for the rest of my life and never get sick of it.
> 
> Bún bò Huế is a very close second.


now I want pho for lunch tomorrow. I have a meeting at 1 and the restaurants open at 11. I need to move expeditiously.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

leggo PE said:


> Did you miss the post where NCEES tweeted the spam thread had to reach 25k before they will release results? It's somewhere a way's back...


25K SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

25K SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

25K SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

25K SPAM!


----------



## Helluva PE

25k spam, y'all


----------



## Austenite

But I gotta know by Dec 12 if I passed!

So I can save $500 on a PE prep course!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Ok, so first of all, NCEES is still well within their timeframe for results release. And second, NCEES is not a licensing organization; it is an exam administration organization.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Ok, so first of all, NCEES is still well within their timeframe for results release. And second, NCEES is not a licensing organization; it is an exam administration organization.


Was this in response to anything in particular, or just a friendly reminder?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> Was this in response to anything in particular, or just a friendly reminder?


Both. I just thought i’d Sum up stuff I saw in other threads.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Both. I just thought i’d Sum up stuff I saw in other threads.


Okay, cool.  :thumbs:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Savory, delicious SPAM.

TAWP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:


----------



## Aiden

Second?


----------



## Aiden

Day 46 of the Suck...in advance


----------



## Helluva PE

I love it.  This is such great fun, and I love it.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

Log: Day 47 draws near and with it is the hope that we can all escape this twilight zone


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

As previously mentioned:

Day 46 of The Suck.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NZBound said:


> I love it.  This is such great fun, and I love it.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Anthr_Engr said:


> Log: Day 47 draws near and with it is the hope that we can all escape this twilight zone


I've been calling it Exam Results Purgatory, but the Twilight Zone works, too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Anthr_Engr said:


> Log: Day 47 draws near and with it is the hope that we can all escape this twilight zone


Its Day 46


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Yesterday was a false alarm, but I'm actually going to be in the field today, spammers. Good luck, and don't let the lack of results stress you too much... That's what the SPAM thread is for, after all.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results aren't coming out today, keep spamming


----------



## RBHeadge PE

metallurgist said:


> But I gotta know by Dec 12 if I passed!
> 
> So I can save $500 on a PE prep course!


that's how they get you


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Like, seriously. Not cool, my friend. I hope you're lying? But I think you're not. We don't like it when people hack parts of the website like this. Just sayin'.
> 
> @Road Guy


Yeah, no. I _wish_ I was that good. I merely _look _like I know what I'm doing.


----------



## Orchid PE

Engineer's log, Stardate 73406.2. After checking email, ncees website, and state board website, it has been determined results have still not been released.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm offsite through noonish. In the non-zero chance that the results come out before then, don't start the map thread without me.


----------



## MDeebs PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm offsite through noonish. In the non-zero chance that the results come out before then, don't start the map thread without me.


"Non-zero"?!!! Confirmed results at 11AM EST.


----------



## Jamesss

Haberdashery!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MDeebs said:


> "Non-zero"?!!! Confirmed results at 11:03AM EST.


Fify


----------



## MadamPirate PE

mornin spammers.

I don't feel results today. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## txjennah PE

Did all the spammers give up for the Suck thread?  Good morning y'all!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Did all the spammers give up for the Suck thread?  Good morning y'all!


Nah, there's a Mafia game that started this morning as well.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I'm giving in and joining the spam fest. I've spent too much time obsessing and need a distraction.

Spam Spam Spam

Glad I found my uglys book this morning!

Spam...Spam...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Did all the spammers give up for the Suck thread?  Good morning y'all!


i need to walk away from the other forums besides STB/Games.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i need to walk away from the other forums besides STB/Games.


I saw the comment where someone didn't want to spend 5 seconds reading about why the results might be delayed.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spickett said:


> I'm giving in and joining the spam fest. I've spent too much time obsessing and need a distraction.
> 
> Spam Spam Spam
> 
> Glad I found my uglys book this morning!
> 
> Spam...Spam...


You've still got time to catch up on your spamming! Let's gooooooooooooo

edit: Topsies!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Over 20k posts. I'm no expert, but I think that's pretty good.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I saw the comment where someone didn't want to spend 5 seconds reading about why the results might be delayed.


yup that guy.

and someone else was basically like "oh you want someone to do the work for you" and now someone else is stating "smh typical Lib" so yeah, here i am


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@txjennah PE do you have your reactions back yet?


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> yup that guy.
> 
> and someone else was basically like "oh you want someone to do the work for you" and now someone else is stating "smh typical Lib" so yeah, here i am


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @txjennah PE do you have your reactions back yet?


I was able to do one.

I'm scared to try more.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Spam over 20k and there's no end in sight. It's going to be a hard record to beat but if I have to go through this again I'm going to beat it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Ultrasound spam! This one isn't very good. I'm thinking the head to towards the right? I remember my daughter's first ultrasound she looked like a little gummy bear!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spickett said:


> Spam over 20k and there's no end in sight. It's going to be a hard record to beat but if I have to go through this again I'm going to beat it.


Like someone else mentioned to me before, with most exams going to CBT, there won't be much waiting in the future. Only like 10 business days for spam. Gonna be real hard to get 20k+.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ultrasound spam! This one isn't very good. I'm thinking the head to towards the right? I remember my daughter's first ultrasound she looked like a little gummy bear!
> 
> View attachment 14889


I appreciate the "BABY" tag.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> yup that guy.
> 
> and someone else was basically like "oh you want someone to do the work for you" and now someone else is stating "smh typical Lib" so yeah, here i am


AYFKM?


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ultrasound spam! This one isn't very good. I'm thinking the head to towards the right? I remember my daughter's first ultrasound she looked like a little gummy bear!
> 
> View attachment 14889


Awww congratulations!  I'm assuming too early to know whether it's a boy or girl right?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> AYFKM?


idk what that means


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> idk what that means


Are you f****** kidding me?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


>


I want to use this gif on two of my coworkers rn


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Are you f****** kidding me?


thanks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> AYFKM?


no it's legit, it's in the Oct 2019 sub-forum


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

An unemployed engineer opens a clinic…

An engineer who was waiting for the PE results for a long time decided to open a medical clinic. He puts a sign outside the clinic: "A cure for your ailment guaranteed at $500; we'll pay you $1,000 if we fail."

A Doctor thinks this is a good opportunity to earn $1,000 and goes to his clinic.

Doctor: "I have lost my sense of taste."

Engineer: "Nurse, please bring the medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient's mouth."

Doctor: "This is Gasoline!"

Engineer: "Congratulations! You've got your taste back. That will be $500."

The Doctor gets annoyed and goes back after a couple of days later to recover his money.

Doctor: "I have lost my memory, I cannot remember anything."

Engineer: "Nurse, please bring the medicine from box 22 and put 3 drops in the patient's mouth."

Doctor: "But that is Gasoline!"

Engineer: "Congratulations! You've got your memory back. That will be $500."

The Doctor leaves angrily and comes back after several days, more determined than ever to make his money back.

Doctor: "My eyesight has become weak."

Engineer: "Well, I don't have any medicine for this. Take this $1,000," passing the doctor 5 $100 bills.

Doctor: "But this is $500..."

Engineer: "Congratulations! You've got your vision back! That will be $500."


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ultrasound spam! This one isn't very good. I'm thinking the head to towards the right? I remember my daughter's first ultrasound she looked like a little gummy bear!
> 
> *pic snip*


Are you sure it's not just a large pea in a pod?  Might be scanning your CSA share box!

(I'm just kidding, ultra excited for you!!!!)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> no it's legit, it's in the Oct 2019 sub-forum


Which is why I'm hanging out here. Sweet baby Bob.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I asked coworker MK yesterday for an example of what he needed me to do. He gave me an example and explained the classifcations.

He has since explained the classifications twice more to me this morning via email with 5 people copied to make sure I'm doing it right - without even seeing what I had done yet. And the two emails were five minutes apart with me stating in the middle that I followed the examples I was provided. 

I'm about to be like @MadamPirate's coworker and become another SWRQ


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I asked coworker MK yesterday for an example of what he needed me to do. He gave me an example and explained the classifcations.
> 
> He has since explained the classifications twice more to me this morning via email with 5 people copied to make sure I'm doing it right - without even seeing what I had done yet. And the two emails were five minutes apart with me stating in the middle that I followed the examples I was provided.
> 
> I'm about to be like @MadamPirate's coworker and become another SWRG


SWRG?

I help you, you help me lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> SWRG?
> 
> I help you, you help me lol.


meant to be SWRQ

She Who Rage Quits

(one of MP's coworkers randomly quit like 10 days ago)


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> meant to be SWRQ
> 
> She Who Rage Quits
> 
> (one of MP's coworkers randomly quit like 10 days ago)


Yea, @MEtoEE, I gave her an acronym because it was too much effort to type out when I was super pissed off.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I only have harmonics for one solar panel type spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm going to have to go research this stupid other panel spam

Oooh, my first top in a while!


----------



## DLD PE

I have my resignation letter written out already.

1.  If I pass and find a better job (a few prospects are waiting to see...) I'm gone.

2.  If I fail but still find a better job, I'm gone.

3.  If I fail but get a nice bonus and raise, I'll stay.

4.  If I fail and they give me a hard time about it, I'm gone.

5.  If I pass and they immediately talk about a raise, I'll stay.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> I only have harmonics for one solar panel type spam


A client wants to use a bi-directional breaker for a solar panel.  Does that make sense?


----------



## TrussMe.Civil




----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> A client wants to use a bi-directional breaker for a solar panel.  Does that make sense?


Wait, what?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have my resignation letter written out already.
> 
> 1.  If I pass and find a better job (a few prospects are waiting to see...) I'm gone.
> 
> 2.  If I fail but still find a better job, I'm gone.
> 
> 3.  If I fail but get a nice bonus and raise, I'll stay.
> 
> 4.  If I fail and they give me a hard time about it, I'm gone.
> 
> 5.  If I pass and they immediately talk about a raise, I'll stay.


When I passed I did not get 5.  Number 3 was talked about, but then never really came to fruition (they have bonuses/raises calc'd out earlier in the year for following March).

I say go.  Might as well try something new!


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, my mom sent me a picture of the outside nativity scene.  She says Jesus likes the jazzy angles better than the normal ones.

I am concerned.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRIPLE POST


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, my mom sent me a picture of the outside nativity scene.  She says Jesus likes the jazzy angles better than the normal ones.
> 
> I am concerned.


Your mom is hilarious.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> Wait, what?


You mentioned solar and got me excited lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have my resignation letter written out already.
> 
> 1.  If I pass and find a better job (a few prospects are waiting to see...) I'm gone.
> 
> 2.  If I fail but still find a better job, I'm gone.
> 
> 3.  If I fail but get a nice bonus and raise, I'll stay.
> 
> 4.  If I fail and they give me a hard time about it, I'm gone.
> 
> 5.  If I pass and they immediately talk about a raise, I'll stay.


In my company, it's #6: if you pass, you will have the ability to get promoted to senior engineer when they feel you qualify for it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, my mom sent me a picture of the outside nativity scene.  She says Jesus likes the jazzy angles better than the normal ones.
> 
> I am concerned.


whats a jazzy angle?

an obstuse angle with a trumpet? an acute angle with a sax?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Your mom is hilarious.


This I know.  But it usually leads to confusing topics in the family thread.  Like last night she was talking about "Follow that Bird" and the "Turkey Time" instructional VHS that did not burn in the 4-H chicken barn fire!

Then she started asking me to figure out how to do small-scale water distillation for the horrible Indiana water so my humidifier will be more efficient.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> whats a jazzy angle?
> 
> an obstuse angle with a trumpet? an acute angle with a sax?


ANGELS 

I cannot spell and we all know this from mafia.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRIPPLE POST


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> whats a jazzy angle?
> 
> an obstuse angle with a trumpet? an acute angle with a sax?


But to follow up, those angels are at a very jaunty angle, so idk anymore.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> ANGELS
> 
> I cannot spell and we all know this from mafia.


I knew you meant angels but I *had* too!


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I knew you meant angels but I *had* too!


With my mother, it might be angels vs. angles.  She's always been a huge fan of taking things in weird directions.

Much to the dismay of my more practical father.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> You mentioned solar and got me excited lol.


If that's all it takes....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> With my mother, it might be angels vs. angles.  She's always been a huge fan of taking things in weird directions.
> 
> Much to the dismay of my more practical father.


I am dying over your mother's antics.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

also how did y'all get the Random Topics thread closed?!


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> no it's legit, it's in the Oct 2019 sub-forum


Yes it's gotten ridiculous over there.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> also how did y'all get the Random Topics thread closed?!


@ChebyshevII PE got angry at Christmas cheer, I'm assuming thread-creators can close their own threads?

They Simply.  Were not Having. A Wonderful...Christmas Time.


----------



## DLD PE

It's snowing in middle TN.  That's a sign...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yes it's gotten ridiculous over there.


yeah....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> @ChebyshevII PE got angry at Christmas cheer, I'm assuming thread-creators can close their own threads?
> 
> They Simply.  Were not Having. A Wonderful...Christmas Time.


Lol, I didn't realize this got closed. I hope it wasn't my fault.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> It's snowing in middle TN.  That's a sign...


of winter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, I didn't realize this got closed. I hope it wasn't my fault.


blame it on your clone


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> I am dying over your mother's antics.


She was recently sad because her hair, when it gets styled, looks a little weird because her hair is naturally really curly so it gets cuts weird so it floofs up correct.  My dad saying she looks like that cat with the watermelon hat made her depressed and she listened to a weird Philip Glass opera in protest.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I can't save this gif to my computer but I wanted to show you all the joy this man has for snow:

https://gph.is/g/4LgMxmp


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Awww congratulations!  I'm assuming too early to know whether it's a boy or girl right?


We could do the genetic testing, but we're going to wait for the anatomy scan ultrasound.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer said:


> We could do the genetic testing, but we're going to wait for the anatomy scan ultrasound.


Congratulations!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Everything still sucks, spam!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer said:


> We could do the genetic testing, but we're going to wait for the anatomy scan ultrasound.


In the old days, we just waited to see if there was a stem.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WTTS:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

The Suck thread is going to be a bloodbath after results aren't released tomorrow.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14904


Doctor Linda, for shame!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Clearly fake, but funny, nonetheless:


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> WTTS:
> 
> View attachment 14902


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

At least the dumpster fires will keep me warm when the temps plummet to below freezing tonight (it's been 50F the last 2 days)


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14904


Anyone know if/when the new season is going to be?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> View attachment 14907


but i'm not butthurt?


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> but i'm not butthurt?


I thought we all are for not getting results yet.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spickett said:


> Anyone know if/when the new season is going to be?


Next year, I think?


----------



## DLD PE

New season of what?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I thought we all are for not getting results yet.


eh, i mean i want to know but i'm not as ansty and obnoxious as the folks in WTTS.

maybe having taken it so many times has helped


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Clearly fake, but funny, nonetheless:
> 
> View attachment 14906


lol omg


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEtoEE said:


> New season of what?


Lucifer 

TOP btw!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> eh, i mean i want to know but i'm not as ansty and obnoxious as the folks in WTTS.
> 
> maybe having taken it so many times has helped


WHERE ARE THE RESULTS BUT I ALSO DON'T WANT TO READ ANY ACTUAL INFORMATION THAT WILL ANSWER MY QUESTION


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Did all the spammers give up for the Suck thread?  Good morning y'all!


was offsite most the AM, back now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> WHERE ARE THE RESULTS BUT I ALSO DON'T WANT TO READ ANY ACTUAL INFORMATION THAT WILL ANSWER MY QUESTION


OMG IKR


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Q) [email protected] TIm3 do teH r35ultS usUa11y c0m3 out?

a) Thanks for asking this again. I haven't answered this in the last 20 minutes, so I'll answer it here for the eight time today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> WTTS:
> 
> View attachment 14902






Will.I.Am said:


> The Suck thread is going to be a bloodbath after results aren't released tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 14903






Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14904


I haven't checked in there since early AM. Is is that bad?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have my resignation letter written out already.
> 
> 1.  If I pass and find a better job (a few prospects are waiting to see...) I'm gone.
> 
> 2.  If I fail but still find a better job, I'm gone.
> 
> 3.  If I fail but get a nice bonus and raise, I'll stay.
> 
> 4.  If I fail and they give me a hard time about it, I'm gone.
> 
> 5.  If I pass and they immediately talk about a raise, I'll stay.


You algorithm is far too complex. After analyzing your code I've gone ahead and simplified it.

When time = PE exam results release:
1. If you get a raise, you'll stay
2. Else if you don't get a raise, you're gone.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Q) [email protected] TIm3 do teH r35ultS usUa11y c0m3 out?
> 
> a) Thanks for asking this again. I haven't answered this in the last 20 minutes, so I'll answer it here for the eight time today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I haven't checked in there since early AM. Is is that bad?


meh, it wasn't *that* bad


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My week is picking up. I'm sitting in conference rooms with dead zones so I can't get a signal on my phone. We're getting closer to release day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Also, I keep thinking today is Wednesday so there's that.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> meh, it wasn't *that* bad


The worst ones were on the Oct 2019 results board. Also, I was making predictions for what will happen when results aren't released tomorrow.


----------



## DLD PE

Last year it came on Dec. 5th, which was a Wednesday.


----------



## WaitingonResults

and last tuesday was a tuesday and it wasn't released then


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> eh, i mean i want to know but i'm not as ansty and obnoxious as the folks in WTTS.
> 
> maybe having taken it so many times has helped


I'm not as angsty and obnoxious as those people, and it's only my first time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> The worst ones were on the Oct 2019 results board. Also, I was making predictions for what will happen when results aren't released tomorrow.


I just read through it now.

goddamn, some of those motherfuckers need to calm the fuck down and grow the fuck up.

I shudder to think that three months from now about half of those asswipes will be stamping drawings.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm not as angsty and obnoxious as those people, and it's only my first time.


not even close


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just read through it now.
> 
> goddamn, so of those motherfuckers need to calm the fuck down and grow the fuck up.
> 
> I shudder to think that three months from now about half of those asswipes will be stamping drawings.


3 months from now?  Have you looked at stamped drawings from other firms lately?  I've seen things that not only don't meet code, but can't possibly be built.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> not even close


I think it's because I'm refusing to allow them to wind me up. 

The results will be out when they're out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just read through it now.
> 
> goddamn, so of those motherfuckers need to calm the fuck down and grow the fuck up.
> 
> I shudder to think that three months from now about half of those asswipes will be stamping drawings.


i  you rn


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I mean, I'm angsty, but that has not a lot to do with the PE and a TON to do with SWRQ and all the balls I have in the air.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> 3 months from now?  Have you looked at stamped drawings from other firms lately?  I've seen things that not only don't meet code, but can't possibly be built.


I'm a nukee. Sloppy work doesn't last long in this field.

...although I'm certainly familiar with seeing designs for things that will never be built.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Woohoo! My PTO rollover has been approved and my hardware request was submitted by my boss for a work laptop. Score!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Admiral Rickover wrote a one page paper in 1953. It's been published in a few places. It really show be mandatory reading for all freshman engineering majors.

I worked at a place where we _really really_ wanted to write it in the preference in all of our technical reports and evaluations.

It's reproduced below



> _“An academic reactor or reactor plant almost always has the following basic characteristics: (1) It is simple. (2) It is small. (3) It is cheap (4) It is light. (5) It can be built very quickly. (6) It is very flexible in purpose (’omnibus reactor’). (7) Very little development is required. It will use mostly off-the-shelf components. (8) The reactor is in the study phase. It is not being built now._
> 
> _“On the other hand, a practical reactor plant can be distinguished by the following characteristics: (1) It is being built now. (2) It is behind schedule. (3) It is requiring an immense amount of development on apparently trivial items. Corrosion, in particular, is a problem. (4) It is very expensive. (5) It takes a long time to build because of the engineering development problems. (6) It is large. (7) It is heavy. (8) It is complicated._
> 
> _“The tools of the academic-reactor designer are a piece of paper and a pencil with an eraser. If a mistake is made, it can always be erased and changed. If the practical-reactor designer errs, he wears the mistake around his neck; it cannot be erased. Everyone can see it._
> 
> _“The academic-reactor designer is a dilettante. He has not had to assume any real responsibility in connection with his projects. He is free to luxuriate in elegant ideas, the practical shortcomings of which can be relegated to the category of ‘mere technical details.’ The practical-reactor designer must live with these same technical details. Although recalcitrant and awkard, they must be solved and cannot be put off until tomorrow. Their solutions require manpower, time and money._
> 
> _“Unfortunately for those who must make far-reaching decisions without the benefit of an intimate knowledge of reactor technology and unfortunately for the interested public, it is much easier to get the academic side of an issue than the practical side. For a large part those involved with the academic reactors have more inclination and time to present their ideas in reports and orally to those who will listen. Since they are innocently unaware of the real but hidden difficulties of their plans, they speak with great facility and confidence. Those involved with practical reactors, humbled by their experience, speak less and worry more.”_


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Admiral Rickover wrote a one page paper in 1953. It's been published in a few places. It really show be mandatory reading for all freshman engineering majors.
> 
> I worked at a place where we _really really_ wanted to write it in the preference in all of our technical reports and evaluations.
> 
> It's reproduced below


Sounds a lot like electrical designers (who can draw and stamp whatever they want with little care about reality) and electrical contractors (who have to build it and make it work per code and within budget).


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

testing spam 2 3, testing spam 2 3...

TOP!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MEtoEE said:


> Sounds a lot like electrical designers (who can draw and stamp whatever they want with little care about reality) and electrical contractors (who have to build it and make it work per code and within budget).


An unfortunate reality, but yes. I'm fortunate to work at a company where I'm forced to get it right since I also have to oversee construction and troubleshoot the systems myself.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who does not want to be dating: thus why I am mod.


Wait, so there’s a legit dating thread here? I mean, I guess I could see maybe it would be a good place. TGINS (thank god I’m not single)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> An unfortunate reality, but yes. I'm fortunate to work at a company where I'm forced to get it right since I also have to oversee construction and troubleshoot the systems myself.


the best experience you could ever get.

the person who motivated me to sit for the PE is (now) an electrical engineer. we met when he was in the throes of the "wait" for his results. anyway, he is a licensed electrician who worked in the field for several years. he was the best engineer I ever had the pleasure of working with. he could design, troubleshoot, and he instantly understood the installation challenges that came with a bad design.

ETA: More importantly, he could explain the complexities of electrical design and troubleshooting to me...and I totally understood it. That's no small feat. He prepared me to have some critical and complicated conversations with stakeholders. I'm forever grateful.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results out yet?


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> also how did y'all get the Random Topics thread closed?!


I don't see the random topics thread being closed...??


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Results out yet?


not today. come back tomorrow.....and bring cookies!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Karl Terzaghi, who was THE pioneer in modern geotechnical engineering famously said:

_*"Do not design on paper what you have to wish into the ground."*_

He also had a lot of other commentary on striking a balance between application of theory and practical experience that some engineers could _really_ use to read and contemplate.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I don't see the random topics thread being closed...??


it was this AM, havent looked recently


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wait, so there’s a legit dating thread here? I mean, I guess I could see maybe it would be a good place. TGINS (thank god I’m not single)


Oh god, no.  That would be horrifying and I think against the main point of EB: stressing about the PE.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wait, so there’s a legit dating thread here? I mean, I guess I could see maybe it would be a good place. TGINS (thank god I’m not single)


Unless it's hidden like the Girls Group


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

This page number is Hawaii's area code.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I just read through it now.
> 
> goddamn, some of those motherfuckers need to calm the fuck down and grow the fuck up.
> 
> I shudder to think that three months from now about half of those asswipes will be stamping drawings.


BUT I PAID NCEES MONEY SO THEY OWE ME AN ANSWER OVER LINKEDIN.  AND WHY CAN'T THEY JUST RUN THE SCANTRON???  HOW COULD A TEST THAT IS ADMINISTERED ACROSS MULTIPLE DISCIPLINES AND STATE BOARDS BE SO COMPLICATED????


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I do more writing than anything else in this job...

oh wait! i sit in meetings... like the one i'm late for.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

civilrobot said:


> not today. come back tomorrow.....and bring cookies!


Meet me at work...I’ll have cookie dough fudge tomorrow.


----------



## NJmike PE

Still no results yet? who did you all piss off


----------



## Orchid PE

@RBHeadge PE I asked you some questions in the Suck thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

NJmike PE said:


> Still no results yet? who did you all piss off


wait is it 15k replies, or 15k pages?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Unless it's hidden like the Girls Group


Hey, I mean, it could be. Do we have a married/dating/single line on the profile here?

I know, it’s a professional type site, but so is linked in and I’ve gotten my share of men looking for women messages there.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

NJmike PE said:


> Still no results yet? who did you all piss off


Me, I’m not releasing them until after Christmas. This group’s been bad!


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, I mean, it could be. Do we have a married/dating/single line on the profile here?
> 
> I know, it’s a professional type site, but so is linked in and I’ve gotten my share of men looking for women messages there.


Oh, thank goodness I haven't received those messages. I think Dave Grohl throws everyone off.


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wait, so there’s a legit dating thread here? I mean, I guess I could see maybe it would be a good place. TGINS (thank god I’m not single)


EE seeking EE.


----------



## EB NCEES REP

Results Update Below:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NJmike PE said:


> Still no results yet? who did you all piss off


You mean it wasn’t you? The Spam god?


----------



## EB NCEES REP




----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh, thank goodness I haven't received those messages. I think Dave Grohl throws everyone off.


No , Animal is the turnoff


----------



## txjennah PE

EB NCEES REP said:


> Results Update Below:


Anytime this movie is on TV, I have to watch it. I don't know how many times I've seen it, I can probably quote it at this point.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I would think being a little short fat chick with no boobs would deter anyone from “looking”. Apparently some people like that sort of thing, and they aren’t afraid to let ya know. Geeze. I feel like the nerdier I look, the worse it is too. Is nerd in or something...I’m seriously like Mei in OW. She’s my spirit toon.


----------



## Orchid PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> I would think being a little short fat chick with no boobs would deter anyone from “looking”. Apparently some people like that sort of thing, and they aren’t afraid to let ya know. Geeze. I feel like the nerdier I look, the worse it is too. Is nerd in or something...I’m seriously like Mei in OW. She’s my spirit toon.


Yes, I believe nerd is popular amongst other nerds.


----------



## Orchid PE

Probably why I married an EE.


----------



## Orchid PE

Or maybe it was because she was the only girl in our class.


----------



## Orchid PE

Idk.


----------



## Anthr_Engr

LyceeFruit said:


> Its Day 46


I'll repost tomorrow


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yes, I believe nerd is popular amongst other nerds.


Lmao....must be why I married someone who would read the encyclopedia as a kid for fun.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Wait, so there’s a legit dating thread here? I mean, I guess I could see maybe it would be a good place. TGINS (thank god I’m not single)






Chattaneer said:


> EE seeking EE.


CE seeking PE... Results.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

PEe seeking PEe....meet me in wastewater...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Hey....the grinch stole the results, you have to start singing to get them.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey....the grinch stole the results, you have to start singing to get them.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

DilutedAr18 said:


>


Stealing @LyceeFruit's song of choice.


----------



## DLD PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> PEe seeking PEe....meet me in wastewater...


My sister is in wastewater.


----------



## DLD PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Stealing @LyceeFruit's song of choice.


My wife has that as her ringtone and it drives me nuts lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> PEe seeking PEe....meet me in wastewater...


technically my boyfriend is in wastewater. and he's annoying me rn so have at it!


----------



## JayKay PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, I mean, it could be. Do we have a married/dating/single line on the profile here?
> 
> I know, it’s a professional type site, but so is linked in and I’ve gotten my share of men looking for women messages there.


Ugh, don't remind me of linkedin creepers.


----------



## JayKay PE

Also, JK is single, not looking anymore, and totes okay with that.


----------



## JayKay PE

Means I get to eat all the popcorn when I go to the movies alone.


----------



## DerekJeter

Spamalammadingdong


----------



## Helluva PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, JK is single, not looking anymore, and totes okay with that.


In a moment of waiting-induced idiocy last week, I rejoined a dating app for the first time in a long time and OMG what a mistake that was.


----------



## JayKay PE

DerekJeter said:


> Spamalammadingdong


Really?  DING DONG.  IN MY SPAM THREAD????

:banhim:


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

BIG SPAM


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

BIG SPAM


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

BIG SPAM

BIG TOP


----------



## DLD PE

NZBound said:


> In a moment of waiting-induced idiocy last week, I rejoined a dating app for the first time in a long time and OMG what a mistake that was.


My wife and I met online, back when AOL had dating "chat rooms" lol.  Who remembers "dial up?" lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

NZBound said:


> In a moment of waiting-induced idiocy last week, I rejoined a dating app for the first time in a long time and OMG what a mistake that was.


dating is AWFUL. i hate it so much


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> My wife and I met online, back when AOL had dating "chat rooms" lol.  Who remembers "dial up?" lol


me!


----------



## Helluva PE

LyceeFruit said:


> dating is AWFUL. i hate it so much


Word.


----------



## JayKay PE

NZBound said:


> In a moment of waiting-induced idiocy last week, I rejoined a dating app for the first time in a long time and OMG what a mistake that was.


Yeah, I did that a few weeks ago after I moved to a new state.  EB girls got to hear about JK wondering if I made the right choice/not really wanting to date, getting stood up at a sbux, and then going to Costco to console myself (though, tbh, I was happy I got to catch up on my reading).

Figured I was happy by myself, so why try to date?  I mean, only reason I want to date is so I can split expenses and have some who doesn't mind when I wander around naked (which is why roommates are nixed).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh, don't remind me of linkedin creepers.


like I don't understand why they do it


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> My wife and I met online, back when AOL had dating "chat rooms" lol.  Who remembers "dial up?" lol


I dooooo!  I lived for the "You've got mail!" notification.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> like I don't understand why they do it


I DON'T EITHER.  BRO.  If you're not giving me a job, idc what you PM me.  And with your title of 'entrepreneur', you ain't helping me.  PLUS I KNOW YOUR REAL NAME NOW.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> some who doesn't mind when I wander around naked (which is why roommates are nixed).


So for awhile, I lived 35min away from my job. And my running friends were all like "get a roommate so you can afford to live here!" and I responded with "I have 12 bookcases and hate wearing pants. there's no room for a roommate"


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> dating is AWFUL. i hate it so much


Meeeee too, I was single for nearly 6 years before husband and I started dating.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> dating is AWFUL. i hate it so much


I enjoyed it (when I was in my 20s) but after a while it got old.  I never thought I would want kids, and when I would hear couples rave about how great it was I thought it was just a cliche, but now my wife and I have a 2-1/2 year old son and I can honestly say it's been a blast.  I can't imagine our lives without him.  Yeah, it's hectic at time but so neat to watch a human being grow and have traits that belong to you and your spouse.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Admiral Rickover wrote a one page paper in 1953. It's been published in a few places. It really show be mandatory reading for all freshman engineering majors.
> 
> I worked at a place where we _really really_ wanted to write it in the preference in all of our technical reports and evaluations.
> 
> It's reproduced below


I just saved this to my Google Drive


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Meeeee too, I was single for nearly 6 years before husband and I started dating.


I think I was single for 5 years when I met Boyfriend, Id gone on some dates and almost always hated myself for it lol


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

MEtoEE said:


> My wife and I met online, back when AOL had dating "chat rooms" lol.  Who remembers "dial up?" lol


*BEepBopbeepBeepBOPboopPshhhkkkkkkrrrrKakingkakingkakingtshchcHcHChchchchcch*ding*ding*ding*kcschhhhhrrrrrrr*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

LyceeFruit said:


> dating is AWFUL. i hate it so much


Ya. Mrs Cheb and I officially dated only 6 months before I proposed. (I knew she was the one for a long time, but that’s a story for another day)


----------



## Helluva PE

JayKay PE said:


> I was happy by myself, so why try to date?  I mean, only reason I want to date is so I can split expenses and have some who doesn't mind when I wander around naked (which is why roommates are nixed).


Lowkey gonna steal this and add it to my profile...


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> So for awhile, I lived 35min away from my job. And my running friends were all like "get a roommate so you can afford to live here!" and I responded with "I have 12 bookcases and hate wearing pants. there's no room for a roommate"


My sister is a runner.  She wants me to run in the Turkey Trot next year.  I'm a golfer, not a runner though.  But I did some running last week to try to get my mind of the PE exam lol.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I enjoyed it (when I was in my 20s) but after a while it got old.  I never thought I would want kids, and when I would hear couples rave about how great it was I thought it was just a cliche, but now my wife and I have a 2-1/2 year old son and I can honestly say it's been a blast.  I can't imagine our lives without him.  Yeah, it's hectic at time but so neat to watch a human being grow and have traits that belong to you and your spouse.


I'm firmly on Team NoKidsEver which works out for me now (Boyfriend is indifferent) but I know for some folks it hampers their dating lives (I have a friend in ATL who cannot have kids and she's 40 and dating for her sucks because of that - along with a few other reasons)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> My sister is a runner.  She wants me to run in the Turkey Trot next year.  I'm a golfer, not a runner though.  But I did some running last week to try to get my mind of the PE exam lol.


DO IT.

I'm a Runabler


----------



## JayKay PE

NZBound said:


> Lowkey gonna steal this and add it to my profile...


As someone who lived in NY/LI-area: splitting expenses and being naked in your home really are the only reasons to have a spouse.  How else can you afford the property taxes each year?


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think I was single for 5 years when I met Boyfriend, Id gone on some dates and almost always hated myself for it lol


Yeah same! I always dreaded them. And of course the guys I was into would always ghost me.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> DO IT.
> 
> I'm a Runabler


I need a motivator.  I ran at 4:30am last week and did one mile and it felt terrible lol.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm firmly on Team NoKidsEver which works out for me now (Boyfriend is indifferent) but I know for some folks it hampers their dating lives (I have a friend in ATL who cannot have kids and she's 40 and dating for her sucks because of that - along with a few other reasons)


See, I feel weird because I really have no drive to finding "the one" and was never big on dating?  JK was always an ultra chubby/non-fashionable kid, so high school was never dating, and then in college I was working all the time.  I did date a little after college, but, again, I'm really content being by myself.  My relationships with my family and friends are really good, so I have no need to have a boy get involved if I don't need to.


----------



## DLD PE

Oh yeah this.  I always hated the ghosting thing.



txjennah PE said:


> Yeah same! I always dreaded them. And of course the guys I was into would always ghost me.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm weird. I married my high school sweetheart. I haven't been single since 16; I can't even imagine it.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm firmly on Team NoKidsEver which works out for me now (Boyfriend is indifferent) but I know for some folks it hampers their dating lives (I have a friend in ATL who cannot have kids and she's 40 and dating for her sucks because of that - along with a few other reasons)


I would have been completely fine with no kids.  I would have been happy to just play golf on weekends and whatever on weeknights.  I couldn't imagine no kids now though.  I guess I would have been happy either way


----------



## DLD PE

Eh, everyone on here is different, not weird.  We're all different


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> See, I feel weird because I really have no drive to finding "the one" and was never big on dating?  JK was always an ultra chubby/non-fashionable kid, so high school was never dating, and then in college I was working all the time.  I did date a little after college, but, again, I'm really content being by myself.  My relationships with my family and friends are really good, so I have no need to have a boy get involved if I don't need to.


Its nice having an emergency contact that isn't my mother lol

but i agree. ive never had the drive to find the one. and my family (my gram) has finally accepted that i march to the beat of my own drum and focus on literally anything else in my life that isn't dating. my mother dislikes children as much as i do so i have zero pressure for children or life partners


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I need a motivator.  I ran at 4:30am last week and did one mile and it felt terrible lol.


zombie Apocalypse 

rising sea levels 

run from those things


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MEtoEE said:


> Eh, everyone on here is different, not weird.  We're all different


I agree with you, but I would phrase it differently. Everyone is weird. That's completely normal. LOL
(I mean everyone in the world, not just on these boards)


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm firmly on Team NoKidsEver which works out for me now (Boyfriend is indifferent) but I know for some folks it hampers their dating lives (I have a friend in ATL who cannot have kids and she's 40 and dating for her sucks because of that - along with a few other reasons)






JayKay PE said:


> See, I feel weird because I really have no drive to finding "the one" and was never big on dating?  JK was always an ultra chubby/non-fashionable kid, so high school was never dating, and then in college I was working all the time.  I did date a little after college, but, again, I'm really content being by myself.  My relationships with my family and friends are really good, so I have no need to have a boy get involved if I don't need to.


Our culture definitely frames dating/marriage/having kids as the end goal in life, and it really isn't.  If that's what you want, great! But I hate how our accomplishments are so often narrowed to who we have sex with and how many kids we pop out.  Our lives and accomplishments are much more substantive than that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> See, I feel weird because I really have no drive to finding "the one" and was never big on dating?  JK was always an ultra chubby/non-fashionable kid, so high school was never dating, and then in college I was working all the time.  I did date a little after college, but, again, I'm really content being by myself.  My relationships with my family and friends are really good, so I have no need to have a boy get involved if I don't need to.


Especially in engineering: "The odds are good, but the goods are odd."


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Its nice having an emergency contact that isn't my mother lol
> 
> but i agree. ive never had the drive to find the one. and my family (my gram) has finally accepted that i march to the beat of my own drum and focus on literally anything else in my life that isn't dating. my mother dislikes children as much as i do so i have zero pressure for children or life partners


Lol, my emergency contact is my dad.  He's much more responsible than my mom.

My mom was kinda upset when I didn't get married at 24, like her and my sister did.  But I think she's more upset because I don't think any of us kids are going to have kids, so no grandkids.  And I know my mom would make a fantastic grandmother, but I am not popping a kid out for her.


----------



## Helluva PE

I decided to go all-out and be my own Valentine earlier this year (made a nice breakfast on a weekday, made red velvet cupcakes, picked up takeout from a new restaurant I wanted to try, played my favorite album, bought myself some jewelry, poured myself a glass of my favorite scotch, opened a bottle of my favorite wine, bought my favorite flowers, etc) and it was a real eye-opener to how well I can treat myself


----------



## Helluva PE

And yeah, no kids, not now, not ever, tyvm. Happy for those who have and love them. Just not for me


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NZBound said:


> I decided to go all-out and be my own Valentine earlier this year (made a nice breakfast on a weekday, made red velvet cupcakes, picked up takeout from a new restaurant I wanted to try, played my favorite album, bought myself some jewelry, poured myself a glass of my favorite scotch, opened a bottle of my favorite wine, bought my favorite flowers, etc) and it was a real eye-opener to how well I can treat myself


Sounds expensive.


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Our culture definitely frames dating/marriage/having kids as the end goal in life, and it really isn't.  If that's what you want, great! But I hate how our accomplishments are so often narrowed to who we have sex with and how many kids we pop out.  Our lives and accomplishments are much more substantive than that.


I agree, but at the same time, popping out a kid is quite substantial.  I never thought I would think of watching my own child be born be that big a deal, but I guess it's something you have to experience to realize.  I can see it both ways.  My life would be equally exciting without marriage/kids, just in a different way.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’s not single....been in the same relationship for over 14 years...until death do us part.


----------



## Helluva PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Sounds expensive.


It was! But still cheaper than paying for my ex's portion of the rent and way better than doing all his cooking, cleaning, laundry, and grocery shopping!


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I agree, but at the same time, popping out a kid is quite substantial.  I never thought I would think of watching my own child be born be that big a deal, but I guess it's something you have to experience to realize.  I can see it both ways.  My life would be equally exciting without marriage/kids, just in a different way.


I'm not saying it isn't.  It's substantial to people who want kids.  I want kids.  But do I want my life framed based on that one accomplishment? No.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I agree, but at the same time, popping out a kid is quite substantial.  I never thought I would think of watching my own child be born be that big a deal, but I guess it's something you have to experience to realize.  I can see it both ways.  My life would be equally exciting without marriage/kids, just in a different way.


But that's from a dad point of view.  I don't think I'd want to go through the hormones and everything that I had to see my mom and all the women in my family go through after having kids.  Def changes your body.


----------



## Aiden

Anyone plays DOTA 2 on steam? It's a great time killer.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> As someone who lived in NY/LI-area: splitting expenses and being naked in your home really are the only reasons to have a spouse.  How else can you afford the property taxes each year?


This applies to the where I live and how I feel, also, though it's the rent for me.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> But that's from a dad point of view.  I don't think I'd want to go through the hormones and everything that I had to see my mom and all the women in my family go through after having kids.  Def changes your body.


Very true!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

NZBound said:


> It was! But still cheaper than paying for my ex's portion of the rent and way better than doing all his cooking, cleaning, laundry, and grocery shopping!


Yeah, that sounds like a lot of dead weight on the budget.


----------



## Aiden

I forgot.. Spam


----------



## JayKay PE

NZBound said:


> I decided to go all-out and be my own Valentine earlier this year (made a nice breakfast on a weekday, made red velvet cupcakes, picked up takeout from a new restaurant I wanted to try, played my favorite album, bought myself some jewelry, poured myself a glass of my favorite scotch, opened a bottle of my favorite wine, bought my favorite flowers, etc) and it was a real eye-opener to how well I can treat myself


It's amazing.  I love treating myself.  I love doing things that make me happy, like going to the museum or whatever, and not asking for permission or not doing it because someone is unable to go with me.  Buying flowers for myself every other week just...makes me so happy, I don't even know.  Once I started doing things for me, instead of for others, I really became more happier.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, my emergency contact is my dad.  He's much more responsible than my mom.


You don't say?!


----------



## Aiden

I can't believe we are past 20k..great job.


----------



## Aiden

Lets make it 30k.

edit: TOP  :bananalama:


----------



## JayKay PE

Aiden said:


> I forgot.. Spam


No spam.  Start talking about your dating history.  This is romance thread now.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> But that's from a dad point of view.  I don't think I'd want to go through the hormones and everything that I had to see my mom and all the women in my family go through after having kids.  Def changes your body.


I'm honestly terrified of that.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> No spam.  Start talking about your dating history.  This is romance thread now.


Dang it, I only added three reactions today and am already out. WHAT GIVES EB WHY U HATE MEEEE


----------



## Aiden

JayKay PE said:


> No spam.  Start talking about your dating history.  This is romance thread now.


Ok, lets talk about that. I recently got engaged!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> No spam.  Start talking about your dating history.  This is romance thread now.


----------



## leggo PE

txjennah PE said:


> Dang it, I only added three reactions today and am already out. WHAT GIVES EB WHY U HATE MEEEE


Try messaging @Road Guy??


----------



## Helluva PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Yeah, that sounds like a lot of dead weight on the budget.


Yup. A few months after we broke up, there was a "help the children" kind of charity booth outside my grocery store, and I immediately signed up and told the volunteer that 10-yo Willian in Guatemala was way cheaper to take care of than the last child I had


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NZBound said:


> I decided to go all-out and be my own Valentine earlier this year (made a nice breakfast on a weekday, made red velvet cupcakes, picked up takeout from a new restaurant I wanted to try, played my favorite album, bought myself some jewelry, poured myself a glass of my favorite scotch, opened a bottle of my favorite wine, bought my favorite flowers, etc) and it was a real eye-opener to how well I can treat myself




View attachment 14936


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> You don't say?!


MOM WOULD GET THERE EVENTUALLY BUT SHE MIGHT BE DRESSED UP AS AN INFLATABLE LEPRECHAUN.  IDK!?!


----------



## txjennah PE

Aiden said:


> Ok, lets talk about that. I recently got engaged!


Congratulations!!!  Have you decided when the big day is yet, or just enjoying the engagement atm?


----------



## JayKay PE

Aiden said:


> Ok, lets talk about that. I recently got engaged!


WHAT.  THIS IS AMAZING.  DID IT INVOLVE DOVES.

@Will.I.Am get ur neg out of heer.  ur in the feeld


----------



## Aiden

txjennah PE said:


> Congratulations!!!  Have you decided when the big day is yet, or just enjoying the engagement atm?


Just enjoying the engagement!

I do know it won't be until late 2021. This will give me some time for us to plan.


----------



## leggo PE

Aiden said:


> Ok, lets talk about that. I recently got engaged!


Congrats!
 

I got married recently. My totally unwarranted advice is to enjoy your engagement, plan the wedding you truly want that is within your budget, and don't be engaged for forever (which was 2 years for me) because we were sick of waiting approximately 18 months in and still had six more months to go and, most importantly, the longer you have to plan, the more expensive your wedding will become.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm honestly terrified of that.


I think a lot of women going into pregnancy thinking they can 'bounce back' and their body will be 'exactly the same as it was before'.  And then when it doesn't, it def can lead to some psychological stuff, especially when your body/time isn't really yours anymore (my mom kinda talked about this with me, when I found out she was diagnosed with depression).  I mean, I don't think I could do that to myself unless I had a partner who was really supportive and who would be there for me.


----------



## Helluva PE

txjennah PE said:


> Congratulations!!!  Have you decided when the big day is yet, or just enjoying the engagement atm?


They'll announce a date in 8-10 weeks.


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> I got married recently. My totally unwarranted advice is to enjoy your engagement, plan the wedding you truly want that is within your budget, and don't be engaged for forever (which was 2 years for me) because we were sick of waiting and, most importantly, the longer you have to plan, the more expensive your wedding will become.


Yes! And also be prepared for people to cancel a week before the wedding when you've already paid your caterer. I STILL HOLD A GRUDGE RANDOM FRIEND'S GIRLFRIEND I'VE NEVER MET


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

I’m all for everyone living how they want....kids/no kids, married/not married, monogamous/polyamory.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> WHAT.  THIS IS AMAZING.  DID IT INVOLVE DOVES.
> 
> @Will.I.Am get ur neg out of heer.  ur in the feeld


GeT uR nEg OuT oF HeEr. Ur In ThE fEeLd




J/K, JK.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

txjennah PE said:


> Dang it, I only added three reactions today and am already out. WHAT GIVES EB WHY U HATE MEEEE


is there a limit on reactions? is there a limit on gifs? I can't post pics, says I have 511mb allowed for files.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> is there a limit on reactions? is there a limit on gifs? I can't post pics, says I have 511mb allowed for files.


There is a limit on reactions that slowly increases the more you post or the more reputation you earn or something... I think
I'm not aware of a limit on gifs.

@Road Guy?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> is there a limit on reactions? is there a limit on gifs? I can't post pics, says I have 511mb allowed for files.


There are limits on both for new members. @txjennah PE's case is weird, because she's definitely not a new member.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

need afternoon coffee


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> need afternoon coffee


+1


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> need afternoon coffee


need afternoon tea (working a couple hours of comp)


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> need afternoon coffee


Need PE results  

:bananalama: :th_rockon:   :waitwall:


----------



## txjennah PE

I have afternoon tea! Cinnamon.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Will.I.Am said:


> There are limits on both for new members. @txjennah PE's case is weird, because she's definitely not a new member.


How am I supposed to SPAM under these conditions?!


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

will spam with emojis


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> How am I supposed to SPAM under these conditions?!


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am said:


> GeT uR nEg OuT oF HeEr. Ur In ThE fEeLd
> 
> View attachment 14938
> 
> 
> J/K, JK.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> MOM WOULD GET THERE EVENTUALLY BUT SHE MIGHT BE DRESSED UP AS AN INFLATABLE LEPRECHAUN.  IDK!?!


POIDH.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Will.I.Am said:


> View attachment 14941


is it a daily limit or when does it reset?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

My favorite waiting activity is looking to see when Tim @ NCEES is online here.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'm honestly terrified of that.


also be terrified of the new mom forums.

i've heard that wedding forums are rough but the baby forums are AWFUL


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> POIDH.


was dat


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> is it a daily limit or when does it reset?


I believe it's the trailing 24 hours.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> My favorite waiting activity is looking to see when Tim @ NCEES is online here.


Tim:

"They see me lurkin'!"

"They hatin'!"


----------



## DLD PE

That looks like pea soup.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> POIDH.


My mom responded that they didn't have selfies back then.  Then my cousin stole the costume, never to return it.  My mother was heartbroken.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> also be terrified of the new mom forums.
> 
> i've heard that wedding forums are rough but the baby forums are AWFUL


Yeah from what I've seen on the internet, there's soooo much judgment regarding how you give birth, whether you choose to breastfeed, etc etc.  Every woman's situation is different and she shouldn't be judged based on how she chooses to feed her child, or whether she opts for a C-section over natural labor. Sigh.  Haha yeah, I avoided wedding forums at all costs.  My goal was to be as anti-bridezilla as possible.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I believe it's the trailing 24 hours.


Yeah that's weird! I need to check with @Road Guy on why I'm being shut out of the reactions.


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> POIDH.


Here’s a semi-normal pic of my mom (she thought the sign was funny and needed a selfie):


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah that's weird! I need to check with @Road Guy on why I'm being shut out of the reactions.


Godspeed.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> was dat


Pics Or It Didn't Happen


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Here’s a semi-normal pic of my mom (she thought the sign was funny and needed a selfie):


Wet, hurr hurr


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> Wet, hurr hurr


Her selfie game is on-point and she texts faster than me.  She also is a huuuuuge fan of creepy gifs.  I have no idea where in the dark web she goes for them, but she finds them and it is horrifying.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ASCE keeps reminding me to renew my membership. I'm like: "DUDE! I'm _trying_ to triumphantly upgrade to full membership at renewal, but need a license number to do it! Quit ruining this for me!"


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Attention, everyone. I would like to congratulate my self on my appointment to the position of Under Secretary to the Sub-Committee.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Will.I.Am said:


> ASCE keeps reminding me to renew my membership. I'm like: "DUDE! I'm _trying_ to triumphantly upgrade to full membership at renewal, but need a license number to do it! Quit ruining this for me!"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> Her selfie game is on-point and she texts faster than me.  She also is a huuuuuge fan of creepy gifs.  I have no idea where in the dark web she goes for them, but she finds them and it is horrifying.


Your mom gets better and better.

Edit: ahahaha, tops


----------



## WaitingonResults

bottom


----------



## WaitingonResults

left


----------



## WaitingonResults

right


----------



## WaitingonResults

up


----------



## WaitingonResults

taco's truck!  we don't serve tacos!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am said:


> ASCE keeps reminding me to renew my membership. I'm like: "DUDE! I'm _trying_ to triumphantly upgrade to full membership at renewal, but need a license number to do it! Quit ruining this for me!"


Same. ASCE keeps mailing me stuff (for years) and I'm like...I'm mechanical? The whole civil PE thing started literally, months ago. So...IDK.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Yeah, I'm on ASCE's mailing list also. I have no idea why. I assume they are just extra thirsty.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> No spam.  Start talking about your dating history.  This is romance thread now.


I got lucky, met LadySquare in French class second year of undergrad (I was a super slacker, non-engineer and I was just copying her homework). 13 years later, somehow still fooling her. Also, still not married (engaged 3 years ago). At this point it like...whatever. She doesn't much care for labels either, we'll just do it for tax purposes.

She will say, however, that I have zero game and would be hopeless on the dating scene (which I 100% agree with). She had to make it very obvious for me. I R not smrt.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Same. ASCE keeps mailing me stuff (for years) and I'm like...I'm mechanical? The whole civil PE thing started literally, months ago. So...IDK.


Same...and I’ve never worked civil...ever


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I should probably join a professional society. My company will pay for 1 membership. Just gotta choose. I wish there was a FEA professional society.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> FEA


Pretty colors!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Same deal here. I just joined ASHRAE so I get the cool reference books. I enjoy reading them.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Aside: I love that "triple post" is a thing.

@JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Aside: I love that "triple post" is a thing.
> 
> @JayKay PE


BECAUSE YOU GET BANNED IF YOU DOUBLE POST, AS PER THE RULES.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> BECAUSE YOU GET BANNED IF YOU DOUBLE POST, AS PER THE RULES.


I am a rule follower, fasho.


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> BECAUSE YOU GET BANNED IF YOU DOUBLE POST, AS PER THE RULES.


Then I'm beyond screwed! I think I filled out a few pages on my own...


----------



## blybrook PE

Haven't been banned yet...


----------



## leggo PE

No body and no thing is safe....


----------



## JayKay PE

blybrook PE said:


> Then I'm beyond screwed! I think I filled out a few pages on my own...


But that wasn't double posting.  You filled a page = not double posting.  Just like how triple posting = not double posting


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And I say unto thee: SPAMMMMM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

leggo PE said:


> No body and no thing is safe....


----------



## blybrook PE

JayKay PE said:


> But that wasn't double posting.  You filled a page = not double posting.  Just like how triple posting = not double posting




Nah, it was just spamming to the max


----------



## DLD PE

I thought this was a dating/selfie thread now.


----------



## blybrook PE

MEtoEE said:


> I thought this was a dating/selfie thread now.


That's the Mafia round and LinkedIn


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> selfie thread


You mean flossing?


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I thought this was a dating/selfie thread now.


You will never get a JK selfie.

Your screen would melt.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Just got back from the new wastewater treatment plant SPAM. So cool SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Aiden

@JayKay PE @txjennah PE Thank you both for your congratulations and advice! Duly noted.


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

quadruple post!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MEtoEE said:


> My sister is in wastewater.


i'm so sorry. can they get her out?!!


----------



## Aiden

Hello, are you there spam?


----------



## JayKay PE

Aiden said:


> Hello, are you there spam?


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot said:


> i'm so sorry. can they get her out?!!


No she already graduated.


----------



## Road Guy

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah that's weird! I need to check with @Road Guy on why I'm being shut out of the reactions.


checking... probably something I did wrong when I set up the user groups - ----


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> checking... probably something I did wrong when I set up the user groups - ----


Thank you!


----------



## Road Guy

try one more time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Road Guy said:


> one more time


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> try one more time


Looks like it's working again, thank you!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Looks like it's working again, thank you!!


Yay and I got the first reaction!


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Road Guy said:


> checking... probably something I did wrong when I set up the user groups - ----


when can I post more meme-spam? how do I level up in that ability?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> Looks like it's working again, thank you!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

So, uh...I'm answering an RFI with an RFI. But the first RFI was based on an RFI I sent a few months ago. So, I'm pretty much answering my own RFI.


----------



## JayKay PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> when can I post more meme-spam? how do I level up in that ability?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ow my eyes. Don't you recall I got new hugemongous monitors.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

JayKay PE said:


>


fair enough


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


>


UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> So, uh...I'm answering an RFI with an RFI. But the first RFI was based on an RFI I sent a few months ago. So, I'm pretty much answering my own RFI.


This is what being an engineer really looks like.


----------



## Road Guy

TrussMe.Civil said:


> when can I post more meme-spam? how do I level up in that ability?


 Whatcha mean?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> This is what being an engineer really looks like.


TRUF.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Road Guy said:


> Whatcha mean?


Is there a limit on how many images a new user can post in a 24 hour period? or is there some other reason I was unable to post images earlier today? someone suggested a membership as a cure to this issue.


----------



## Aiden

spam


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM


----------



## Aiden

1000 POSTS. NEW PERSONAL GOAL.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

*BIG BOLD SPAM*


----------



## DLD PE

What's the point of just writing SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> What's the point of just writing SPAM?


Just try it, you'll like it.


----------



## Helluva PE

SPAM. Yep. I feel better.


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM


----------



## DLD PE

Hmmm I feel a kind of strange wrenching sensation in my gut.


----------



## Road Guy

TrussMe.Civil said:


> Is there a limit on how many images a new user can post in a 24 hour period? or is there some other reason I was unable to post images earlier today? someone suggested a membership as a cure to this issue.


will check


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MEtoEE said:


> Hmmm I feel a kind of strange wrenching sensation in my gut.


I have that effect on people.

Oh wow... Surprise TOP!!! 

:bananalama: :th_rockon:   :waitwall:


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

MEtoEE said:


> Hmmm I feel a kind of strange wrenching sensation in my gut.


SPAM can do that.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MEtoEE said:


> Hmmm I feel a kind of strange wrenching sensation in my gut.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Welp, see ya tomorrow, keep up the good SPAM.


----------



## Helluva PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NZBound said:


> Spam


SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Tu parles SPAM?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Tu parles SPAM?


Je parle SPAM tres bien!


----------



## Anthr_Engr

LyceeFruit said:


> I asked coworker MK yesterday for an example of what he needed me to do. He gave me an example and explained the classifcations.
> 
> He has since explained the classifications twice more to me this morning via email with 5 people copied to make sure I'm doing it right - without even seeing what I had done yet. And the two emails were five minutes apart with me stating in the middle that I followed the examples I was provided.
> 
> I'm about to be like @MadamPirate's coworker and become another SWRQ


super micromanager


----------



## Anthr_Engr




----------



## Aiden

squaretaper PE said:


> Just try it, you'll like it.


YASSS


----------



## Aiden

:waitwall:

:wtlw:


----------



## Aiden

spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


>


:huh:  This picture... it makes me feel weird... like on the inside...  :blink: 
I DON'T LIKE IT!  uke: 
Please go away picture  :bawling:


----------



## Helluva PE

JayKay PE said:


>


.......GENE PARMESAN


----------



## Helluva PE

If NCEES was an Arrested Development character, who would they be?


----------



## Orchid PE

Baby bath time spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## txjennah PE

NZBound said:


> If NCEES was an Arrested Development character, who would they be?


Michael Bluth, the well-meaning voice of reason who sometimes screws up. Everyone whining in the other threads are the rest of his family.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 14969


 Doo Doo Doo-Doo Doo-Doo


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Michael Bluth, the well-meaning voice of reason who sometimes screws up. Everyone whining in the other threads are the rest of his family.


Which types of whiners would correlate to which characters in Arrested Development?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Anthr_Engr said:


> super micromanager


Yup. And dude doesnt understand half of what I do so the fact hes the point person with the client is endlessly frustrating. Im so ready to be done with this suite of projects. It was filler work pawned off on me


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> ASCE keeps reminding me to renew my membership. I'm like: "DUDE! I'm _trying_ to triumphantly upgrade to full membership at renewal, but need a license number to do it! Quit ruining this for me!"


I also get ASCE mail. As an EE.

Ive been in IEEE for 10 years and I've been in various leadership roles so its not like im gonna switch teams


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My sous chef is in the way


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Like really in the way.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SHE RAN TONIGHT! LIKE ON LEASH WITH ME! for about 0.25mi. While i was in dress pants, sneakers, a windbreaker and wool sweater (i died). But i wanted to try it out and tire her out. Shes a devil with Boyfriend gone. She also went to the beach and met my coworkers dog. She listened to my coworker recalling her


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MAKING COOKIES SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> SHE RAN TONIGHT! LIKE ON LEASH WITH ME! for about 0.25mi. While i was in dress pants, sneakers, a windbreaker and wool sweater (i died). But i wanted to try it out and tire her out. Shes a devil with Boyfriend gone. She also went to the beach and met my coworkers dog. She listened to my coworker recalling her


Haha I hear you, my dog was a demon as a puppy. He was so cute but nearly 8 years later, we still don’t want another puppy anytime soon lol.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I wanna eat the whole batch of warm cookies spam


----------



## leggo PE

Not much spam, spam.


----------



## Helluva PE

Even tired of spamming spam


----------



## Helluva PE

Please let tomorrow be the frickin day spam


----------



## Helluva PE

Trippel beer spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Goodnight SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Like really in the way.
> 
> View attachment 14972


Fren!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## Aiden

Last time spamming for the night. Going to hit 20,500 just in case results come out tomorrow.


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------



## Aiden

SPAM TO THE TOP

:bananalama: :winko:  *  :wtlw:   20,500*


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 47 of The Suck.


----------



## Orchid PE

@LyceeFruit You get some of that snow this morning?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> @LyceeFruit You get some of that snow this morning?


Yeah its snowing rn, not a lot a bit tho


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mornin'


----------



## RBHeadge PE

who's ready for the first day of The Suck with the potential to not suck!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

trrriple post


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I'm gonna take my phone to the old SPAM road. 

I'm gonna SPAM 'til I can't no more.


----------



## MDeebs PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> who's ready for the first day of The Suck with the potential to not suck!


I kinda really want the results today. And also kinda really want to see a complete meltdown on The Suck thread today with results tomorrow.


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/11/arizona_says_electrical_engineer_cant_call_himself_an_engineer/


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spaaaaaam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

slow spam day


----------



## SaltySteve PE

spam


----------



## SaltySteve PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I'm done gif-trolling in the WTTS thread.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> slow spam day


Better?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

yes


----------



## MadamPirate PE

messing with an RTAC spam


----------



## Orchid PE

*Top Post Count Update*


Chattaneer


217


squaretaper PE


152


Will.I.Am


69


LyceeFruit


55


MadamPirate


50


RBHeadge PE


45


Aiden


33


JayKay PE


21


P-E


19


phillstill


19


civilrobot


19


blybrook PE


18


Chebyshevll PE


18


SNAPE/SMOTT PE


13


txjennah PE


10


matt267 PE


9


leggo PE


9


jean15paul_PE


8


tj_PE


5


Dr. Barber


4


WaitingonResults


4


NikR


3


Wow!


3


Kevo_303, P.E.


3


vhab49_PE


2


DilutedAr18


2


TrussMe.Civil


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


kevo_55


1


Master Slacker


1


Rodeo_EIT


1


SB_VA


1


Supernode


1


NZBound


1


Spickett


1




*Milestones*


Post


User


Date


1000


RBHeadge PE


10/30/2019


2000


MadamPirate


10/31/2019


3000


squaretaper PE


11/1/2019


4000


MadamPirate


11/4/2019


5000


squaretaper PE


11/5/2019


6000


MadamPirate


11/6/2019


7000


MadamPirate


11/7/2019


7500


Will.I.Am


11/7/2019


8000


Chattaneer


11/8/2019


9000


RBHeadge PE


11/8/2019


10000


phillstill


11/12/2019


11000


LyceeFruit


11/14/2019


12000


Will.I.Am


11/14/2019


13000


Chattaneer


11/19/2019


14000


Chattaneer


11/21/2019


15000


Will.I.Am


11/21/2019


16000


Chattaneer


11/26/2019


17000


Aiden


12/3/2019


18000


Chattaneer


12/4/2019


19000


Chattaneer


12/6/2019


20000


squaretaper PE


12/9/2019


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> messing with an RTAC spam


Yay! Me too!


----------



## Orchid PE

3555 spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

And.


----------



## Orchid PE

A.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yay! Me too!


I'm splitting registers into two tags so we can math them.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm splitting registers into two tags so we can math them.


What are you using the RTAC for?


----------



## MagicSmoke

Hello all, new guy here.  Thought I'd join in; this looks like good fun.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Careful telling people you're new. They'll assume you're mafia. Isn't that right @MEtoEE?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> who's ready for the first day of The Suck with the potential to not suck!


i'm ready for the person who wants to answer handed to them on a platter to go away. keeps complaining about how many pages there are in the WTTS thread


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

*SPAM WELLINGTON*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/12/11/arizona_says_electrical_engineer_cant_call_himself_an_engineer/


We had to change our business cards a few years ago to remove the word "engineer" unless we have our PE because of shit like this


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> Careful telling people you're new. They'll assume you're mafia. Isn't that right @MEtoEE?


Yes, especially when you consort with traitors.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> messing with an RTAC spam


you're all over the place with your tasks! is this normal or only because of SWRQ?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

hey @Chattaneer snow stopped here - it was short lived lol


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm ready for the person who wants to answer handed to them on a platter to go away. keeps complaining about how many pages there are in the WTTS thread


Oh man.  What would they think of the page count of the spam thread?


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm ready for the person who wants to answer handed to them on a platter to go away. keeps complaining about how many pages there are in the WTTS thread


Who's complaining? I must've missed it.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We had to change our business cards a few years ago to remove the word "engineer" unless we have our PE because of shit like this


I think if you have an engineering degree from an accredited university, you should at least be able to call yourself an engineer.

My brother in law works in IT (no degree) and tries to call himself an "IT engineer".  I tell him, "No you're not."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Who's complaining? I must've missed it.


its not in the WTTS. Its over in the Oct 2019 forum, some newb


----------



## txjennah PE

I might be getting sick? Or allergies? I don't fucking know spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh man.  What would they think of the page count of the spam thread?


Mind would be blown.

I mean like the pages page like #60 or so are garbage but there's a lot of info in the earlier pages. And they won't go thru it. 

I can't deal.  Do the effing work yourself.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> What are you using the RTAC for?


We are replacing an old Wonderware HMI for substation metering with a SEL HMI. This ancient ION meter does weird stuff, so we gotta convert the registers to two single tags so we can math the tags to get the value to display properly.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I think if you have an engineering degree from an accredited university, you should at least be able to call yourself an engineer.
> 
> My brother in law works in IT (no degree) and tries to call himself an "IT engineer".  I tell him, "No you're not."


Some states, OR, AZ, TX (I think) and NY disagree.

We removed it from our cards/signatures due to like 3 states. So to signify we're engineers, we can put EIT or BSEE/MSEE. I think the BSEE/MSEE is weird


----------



## MagicSmoke

MEtoEE said:


> Yes, especially when you consort with traitors.


I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'll take your word for it.  I guess I'll just rely on my low reputation to convey my lack of time on the forums.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> We are replacing an old Wonderware HMI for substation metering with a SEL HMI.


I’m sorry for you on both accounts.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm ready for the person who wants to answer handed to them on a platter to go away. keeps complaining about how many pages there are in the WTTS thread


Oh man like...you can either spend five minutes reading actual, legitimate information, or half your day wondering where the results are.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

I had a friend get thrown out of a class once. Teacher kept referring to stay at home moms/dads as "Home Engineers". Then they went on to talk about the number pi and He politely raised his hand and asked if the teacher was referring to the "Home Engineer's" pie or 3.14 pi.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> you're all over the place with your tasks! is this normal or only because of SWRQ?


A little bit? I'm generally a P&amp;C engineer who does grounding and illumination on the side. I can do a suite of studies in SKM, but SWRQ was the primary studies engineer. However, we have an engineer in the field who needs help and I'm his in-office support this week.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m sorry for you on both accounts.


At least SEL's stuff is built to do what we are doing. The Wonderware was bodged together like 12 years ago and there was a LOT of scripting written to make it do what it did.


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Mind would be blown.
> 
> I mean like the pages page like #60 or so are garbage but there's a lot of info in the earlier pages. And they won't go thru it.
> 
> I can't deal.  Do the effing work yourself.


I remember when I first started coming on EB during my first sitting for the exam and reading through the pages to dull my mind of waiting (for fail).

Gonna suck for SP-guy that when/if he gets his PE, he don't get a raise or a promotion (which is a kinda documented trend).


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> We are replacing an old Wonderware HMI for substation metering with a SEL HMI. This ancient ION meter does weird stuff, so we gotta convert the registers to two single tags so we can math the tags to get the value to display properly.


We're doing a job replacing GE D20s with the SEL Axion system. 2 of the sites are a breeze but one site has morphed into this ginormo effort because theres more than 1 D20 on site so we're going back and forth on replace the D20s with 1 Axion or multiple Axions. One RTAC brain? Is that a NERC CIP violation? it's a whole thing. and no one seems to be able to answer our questions so we can start it


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I remember when I first started coming on EB during my first sitting for the exam and reading through the pages to dull my mind of waiting (for fail).
> 
> Gonna suck for SP-guy that when/if he gets his PE, he don't get a raise or a promotion (which is a kinda documented trend).


Which guy? What thread? I can go look. Theres so much complaining everywhere so I don't even know where to start now lol


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> I think if you have an engineering degree from an accredited university, you should at least be able to call yourself an engineer.
> 
> My brother in law works in IT (no degree) and tries to call himself an "IT engineer".  I tell him, "No you're not."


In NY, if you have a "capital Engineer" in your job title, you need to either have EIT or PE at the end of your name somewhere.

So only EIT or PEs can be in Staff Engineer or Project Engineer roles.  Actually had someone in my company, who was an engineer (but never passed to PE), get promoted to principal.  But because they didn't have a PE they were a "Principal Scientist" instead of a "Principal Engineer".  Ultra serious in NY to call yourself an engineer without the license.  Also, engineering firms need to be a P.C. or something like that/owned by a license engineer to be able to do work in the state.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> We are replacing an old Wonderware HMI for substation metering with a SEL HMI. This ancient ION meter does weird stuff, so we gotta convert the registers to two single tags so we can math the tags to get the value to display properly.


Noice.



ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m sorry for you on both accounts.


Why?



MadamPirate said:


> At least SEL's stuff is built to do what we are doing. The Wonderware was bodged together like 12 years ago and there was a LOT of scripting written to make it do what it did.


I love SEL equipment.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> A little bit? I'm generally a P&amp;C engineer who does grounding and illumination on the side. I can do a suite of studies in SKM, but SWRQ was the primary studies engineer. However, we have an engineer in the field who needs help and I'm his in-office support this week.


I have gotten to do illumination in FOREVER. i've been doing line terminal upgrades for the last 18 months and i'm bored AF. before that i was loaned out to another office for 8 months and their client was soooooo standardized that I felt my brain dying - leaving on time every day was nice tho. but I felt stuck in my knowledge building. and i'm reaching that point again


----------



## JayKay PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Which guy? What thread? I can go look. Theres so much complaining everywhere so I don't even know where to start now lol


SP = Silver Platter guy.  I'm just reading the threads and laughing and laughing and laughing.  Usually the big complainers either pass (and never come back to EB) or fail (complain for a couple days/rage thread, and then never come back to EB because it's a 'stupid site that didn't help').  So only the good ones hang out.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I think if you have an engineering degree from an accredited university, you should at least be able to call yourself an engineer.
> 
> My brother in law works in IT (no degree) and tries to call himself an "IT engineer".  I tell him, "No you're not."


But that would be like calling yourself a Lawyer just because you have a law degree, or calling yourself a Doctor just because you have a medical degree. True Engineers don't just have an engineering degree, they have a license to practice engineering.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> SP = Silver Platter guy.  I'm just reading the threads and laughing and laughing and laughing.  Usually the big complainers either pass (and never come back to EB) or fail (complain for a couple days/rage thread, and then never come back to EB because it's a 'stupid site that didn't help').  So only the good ones hang out.


Wasn't sure since  there's someone else with SP in their username who was talking about career plans pending pass/fail yesterday lol


----------



## DLD PE

MagicSmoke said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'll take your word for it.  I guess I'll just rely on my low reputation to convey my lack of time on the forums.


Welcome to the boards!  Lots of good people here.  Just don't be a whiner and have a good sense of humor and you'll get along fine


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Oh man like...you can either spend five minutes reading actual, legitimate information, or half your day wondering where the results are.


someone else has responded to the person telling them the question was answered in WTTS. YES


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> someone else has responded to the person telling them the question was answered in WTTS. YES


I think I found who you're talking about.

Troll gear engaged!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> One RTAC brain? Is that a NERC CIP violation? it's a whole thing. and no one seems to be able to answer our questions so we can start it


No clue.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MEtoEE said:


> Welcome to the boards!  Lots of good people here.  Just don't be a whiner and have a good sense of humor and you'll get along fine


Thanks and roger that!  I find this to thread much better than the sub threads in OCT 2019.  The trolling with obviously fake test result releases is just stupid and annoying IMHO.  I think I'll stay on this one as an assist to try to keep my mind off of the suck of waiting.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I love SEL equipment.


Me, too. And their support.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> i'm ready for the person who wants to answer handed to them on a platter to go away. keeps complaining about how many pages there are in the WTTS thread


some of these guys are just obnoxious. I can't tell if its stupidity or anger? Their reading comprehension skills don't lead me to believe that they're going to see a green box in the next couple weeks.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have gotten to do illumination in FOREVER. i've been doing line terminal upgrades for the last 18 months and i'm bored AF. before that i was loaned out to another office for 8 months and their client was soooooo standardized that I felt my brain dying - leaving on time every day was nice tho. but I felt stuck in my knowledge building. and i'm reaching that point again


I only do it for substation projects. PE Exam illumination was nothing like what I do. Also, since SWRQ left, I'm the only junior engineer left - I have the cheapest billing rate. So I get all the crappy stuff.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> No clue.


No one else seems to know either.

The reason for the potential NERC CIP violation is there's 2 buildings within the fence. And we wanted 1 RTAC brain for both so the connection would have to be fiber. But apparently that's potential for NERC CIP. So now we're leaning towards 2 RTAC Brains. Which seems excessive for the size and voltage level of the site. Like we're talking distribution not 500kV BPS.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We're doing a job replacing GE D20s with the SEL Axion system. 2 of the sites are a breeze but one site has morphed into this ginormo effort because theres more than 1 D20 on site so we're going back and forth on replace the D20s with 1 Axion or multiple Axions. One RTAC brain? Is that a NERC CIP violation? it's a whole thing. and no one seems to be able to answer our questions so we can start it


I have no idea what you or @MadamPirate are talking about.  I'm an MEP "engineer" (EIT lol).  So I basically design lighting/power.  The stuff you're talking about above is foreign to me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I only do it for substation projects. PE Exam illumination was nothing like what I do. Also, since SWRQ left, I'm the only junior engineer left - I have the cheapest billing rate. So I get all the crappy stuff.


I've only done it for subs too but I don't get the greenfields so I don't get to do it often


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> someone else has responded to the person telling them the question was answered in WTTS. YES


I've wanted so badly to be trolling these people but your memes have been doing that job for me.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Me, too. And their support.


GE support is fecking AWFUL.

Good Enough.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

LyceeFruit said:


> someone else has responded to the person telling them the question was answered in WTTS. YES


how do I get to the WTTS?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> I've wanted so badly to be trolling these people but your memes have been doing that job for me.


Its the only way I can even remotely stay professional-ish


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have no idea what you or @MadamPirate are talking about.  I'm an MEP "engineer" (EIT lol).  So I basically design lighting/power.  The stuff you're talking about above is foreign to me.


I've got a buddy who is MEP. He gets lost when I talk work, too.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> some of these guys are just obnoxious. I can't tell if its stupidity or anger? Their reading comprehension skills don't lead me to believe that they're going to see a green box in the next couple weeks.


What I've noticed in my firm is that those are the ones that pass. I'm sitting over here without the PE but I design circles around the idiots on my team with PEs.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> I only do it for substation projects. PE Exam illumination was nothing like what I do. Also, since SWRQ left, I'm the only junior engineer left - I have the cheapest billing rate. So I get all the crappy stuff.


I enjoy doing photometrics.  I find Visual to be a bit cumbersome, but at least their design tool is easy to use for a quick calculation..


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I've only done it for subs too but I don't get the greenfields so I don't get to do it often


We are moving away from so many greenfields. I might have to go to Texas next year for a breaker replacement I designed earlier this yeah. Bah.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> What I've noticed in my firm is that those are the ones that pass. I'm sitting over here without the PE but I design circles around the idiots on my team with PEs.


This is very common in the MEP industry.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have no idea what you or @MadamPirate are talking about.  I'm an MEP "engineer" (EIT lol).  So I basically design lighting/power.  The stuff you're talking about above is foreign to me.


Boyfriend has joked about me going MEP and joining his firm. And I'm just like "your voltage is too tiny for me"


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Its the only way I can even remotely stay professional-ish


Why you think I posted a bunch of gifs this morning?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I enjoy doing photometrics.  I find Visual to be a bit cumbersome, but at least their design tool is easy to use for a quick calculation..


Visual is stupid and I hate it. I'm currently running two versions on my machine - one to calculate and one to export. *eyeroll*


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> how do I get to the WTTS?


too lazy to give you homepage of thread, heres page 82:


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Boyfriend has joked about me going MEP and joining his firm. And I'm just like "your voltage is too tiny for me"


That feels like a dick joke.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> We are moving away from so many greenfields. I might have to go to Texas next year for a breaker replacement I designed earlier this yeah. Bah.


We're still doing greenfields. I'm just not on those teams. Which is fine. I hate greenfields. I got too many in a row. They're boring after the first one


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Why you think I posted a bunch of gifs this morning?


I downloaded a bunch more gifs for later


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Boyfriend has joked about me going MEP and joining his firm. And I'm just like "your voltage is too tiny for me"


Kudos for two put-downs in one sentence.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> That feels like a dick joke.


lol it is not.

But his pickup line was about voltage


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> Visual is stupid and I hate it. I'm currently running two versions on my machine - one to calculate and one to export. *eyeroll*


I should have gone into sub-station design.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Visual is stupid and I hate it. I'm currently running two versions on my machine - one to calculate and one to export. *eyeroll*


I haven't used Visual since 2015. I had to help an intern 2 summers ago with it and the newer version was so different than what I had used in 2015 that it was not a quick convo lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> I should have gone into sub-station design.


There's still time


----------



## SaltySteve PE

MEP is where it's at. Previously I did panel design, PLC programming, startup and whatever else. I spent probably 50% of my nights drinking alone at random places across the country and sleeping in hotels. Once my son came along my wife said I needed to figure something else out. Now I stay in an office and only travel for vacation which I actually have time for now. Less stress. No out of town traveling. Its just great. Best move I've ever made.


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I haven't used Visual since 2015. I had to help an intern 2 summers ago with it and the newer version was so different than what I had used in 2015 that it was not a quick convo lol


The only improvement is their addition of the design-tool, but it creates this nice 3-D image and then you go to hit "print" and it prints it out in 2-D.  I'm like wtf?  Maybe someone can recommend good illumination software?  I just use Visual because our lighting reps give us a free license.


----------



## DLD PE

Spickett said:


> MEP is where it's at. Previously I did Panel Design, PLC programming, Startup and whatever else. I spent probably 50% of my night drinking alone at random places across the country and sleeping in hotels. Once my son came along my wife said I needed to figure something else out. Now I stay in an office and only travel for vacation which I actually have time for now. Less stress, not out of town traveling. Its just great. Best move I've ever made.


I listed the pros and cons of my job earlier.  I have to admit I don't have to do any traveling, no weekends and I can't remember the last time I worked overtime (great since I have wife and a son).  I don't fill out timesheets and my employer has no clue how much vacation I've used or have left over.  I also get a lot of free breakfast/lunches and golf.  It may not pay as well as other engineering jobs but maybe it's all worth it lol.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

LyceeFruit said:


> too lazy to give you homepage of thread, heres page 82:


oh thanks. now I realize what wtts stands for lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Boyfriend has joked about me going MEP and joining his firm. And I'm just like "your voltage is too tiny for me"


Tell him you're a High Potential Engineer. You don't associate with Low Potential Engineers.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We're still doing greenfields. I'm just not on those teams. Which is fine. I hate greenfields. I got too many in a row. They're boring after the first one


I like greenfields. I get to play with new relays that way.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I downloaded a bunch more gifs for later


I can't wait.


----------



## Orchid PE

Troll mode deactivated.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Tell him you're a High Potential Engineer. You don't associate with Low Potential Engineers.


lol, next time he makes a comment i will.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> I should have gone into sub-station design.


There's still time, friend. Come to the dark side, I make cookies!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Lots of electrical in this thread. Any enviros? Where my enviros at?  LET'S TALK ABOUT SODIUM PERSULFATE INJECTIONS WOO HOOOOO


----------



## DLD PE

I interviewed with Schneider for a controls/relay engineering position.  I was there for 4 hours.  I thought they were going to hire me, but they hired someone internally who probably had more experience.  It made sense, but wish I would have landed that job.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lots of electrical in this thread. Any enviros? Where my enviros at?  LET'S TALK ABOUT SODIUM PERSULFATE INJECTIONS WOO HOOOOO


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> There's still time, friend. Come to the dark side, I make cookies!


I live in the Nashville area.  I can look around.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I like greenfields. I get to play with new relays that way.


a lot of the ones i've done have had decent standards and it's like here, use SEL421, GE L90, etc. Standard suite of relays, never anything "exotic"


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> There's still time, friend. Come to the dark side, I make cookies!


That's what Boyfriend says when he tries to get me to switch to MEP/Controls


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Lots of electrical in this thread. Any enviros? Where my enviros at?  LET'S TALK ABOUT SODIUM PERSULFATE INJECTIONS WOO HOOOOO


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> I interviewed with Schneider for a controls/relay engineering position.  I was there for 4 hours.  I thought they were going to hire me, but they hired someone internally who probably had more experience.  It made sense, but wish I would have landed that job.


There was a controls position I was going for in January this year. It was three interviews in one day. Two people came in for 1.5 hours, then two different people came in for 1.5 hours, then two different people came in for 1.5 hours. Then I went out to lunch with two people. This was also after a 1 hour phone interview (not even a screening) with two people a week before. After lunch, I sat down with HR and we discussed my pay requirements (which she was ok with), benefits, and relocation. Then I drove the 9 hours home. Waited two weeks, and found out they went with someone internally.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

MEtoEE said:


> The only improvement is their addition of the design-tool, but it creates this nice 3-D image and then you go to hit "print" and it prints it out in 2-D.  I'm like wtf?  Maybe someone can recommend good illumination software?  I just use Visual because our lighting reps give us a free license.


AGI32 is another one that I have used. That is the one I learned on, but use mostly visual now, since it is cheaper. I think the company still has one AGI32 license, but everyone uses the Visual license, since multiple people can use it at the same time.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> There was a controls position I was going for in January this year. It was three interviews in one day. Two people came in for 1.5 hours, then two different people came in for 1.5 hours, then two different people came in for 1.5 hours. Then I went out to lunch with two people. This was also after a 1 hour phone interview (not even a screening) with two people a week before. After lunch, I sat down with HR and we discussed my pay requirements (which she was ok with), benefits, and relocation. Then I drove the 9 hours home. Waited two weeks, and found out they went with someone internally.


Ugh gross.

One of our competitors interviewed ones of Boyfriend's MEP coworkers for a P&amp;C position. There were multiple phone interviews and in-person interviews totalliny 10 hours of interviewing. He was upfront that he had no P&amp;C experience in the first interview but they proceeded. And then ultimately didn't hire him because he didn't have P&amp;C experience... like wut... so I think he's switching to Controls from MEP


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> AGI32 is another one that I have used. That is the one I learned on, but use mostly visual now, since it is cheaper. I think the company still has one AGI32 license, but everyone uses the Visual license, since multiple people can use it at the same time.


I just made a giant spreadsheet after reading a book on illumination engineering. The firm I used to work at still uses it to this day.


----------



## DLD PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> AGI32 is another one that I have used. That is the one I learned on, but use mostly visual now, since it is cheaper. I think the company still has one AGI32 license, but everyone uses the Visual license, since multiple people can use it at the same time.


I've heard of AGI32.  Yes everyone I know uses Visual.  I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Ugh gross.
> 
> One of our competitors interviewed ones of Boyfriend's MEP coworkers for a P&amp;C position. There were multiple phone interviews and in-person interviews totalliny 10 hours of interviewing. He was upfront that he had no P&amp;C experience in the first interview but they proceeded. And then ultimately didn't hire him because he didn't have P&amp;C experience... like wut... so I think he's switching to Controls from MEP


I know a previous company I worked at had to interview multiple people even though they knew who they were going to hire. If they make the person they want look outstanding when compared to the others that were interviewed, it doesn't look as bad.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> I know a previous company I worked at had to interview multiple people even though they knew who they were going to hire. If they make the person they want looking outstanding when compared to the others that were interviewed, it doesn't look as bad.


but why waste 10 hours interviewing one person if you're not going to go that way?! it was 4 interviews for him


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Tim @ NCEES is not online right now. It makes me so sad


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Ugh gross.
> 
> One of our competitors interviewed ones of Boyfriend's MEP coworkers for a P&amp;C position. There were multiple phone interviews and in-person interviews totalliny 10 hours of interviewing. He was upfront that he had no P&amp;C experience in the first interview but they proceeded. And then ultimately didn't hire him because he didn't have P&amp;C experience... like wut... so I think he's switching to Controls from MEP


I've been through stuff like this so many times.  I design all my work in AutoCAD MEP.  No one I've ever worked for has ever used Revit.  Someone wants to interview me and I tell them upfront I don't know Revit.  We go through the entire interview process.  At one point my would-be supervisor admitted it wouldn't take long (a few months at the most) to learn Revit.  Hell it's from the same company who produces AutoCAD.  But then someone I probably never talked to (in corporate in another state) will decide not to hire me because I don't know Revit.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> but why waste 10 hours interviewing one person if you're not going to go that way?! it was 4 interviews for him


Idk. I don't know why management does what it does.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Why?


I’m mostly joking. The only SEL equipment i’ve Used so far has mostly been the older stuff, it was difficult to figure out.

For the other software, we call it “blunderware.” (Also not a bad software ATC, but more confusing than others)


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE I wasn't sure if anyone would catch that thread reference!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer said:


> I just made a giant spreadsheet after reading a book on illumination engineering. The firm I used to work at still uses it to this day.


If you had done this for the mafia game, you would have figured out I wasn't the enemy


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m mostly joking. The only SEL equipment i’ve Used so far has mostly been the older stuff, it was difficult to figure out.
> 
> For the other software, we call it “blunderware.” (Also not a bad software ATC, but more confusing than others)


It really is the worst. I hate it with the passion of a thousand fiery suns.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I can hear you but I won't


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Some look for trouble while others don't


----------



## MadamPirate PE

There's a thousand reasons I should go about my day


----------



## MadamPirate PE

And ignore your whispers which I wish would go away, oh


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Hey Fish guy ( @RBHeadge PE) idk how you stay so patient and professional


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Whoa


----------



## MadamPirate PE

You're not a voice, you're just a ringing in my ear


----------



## MadamPirate PE

And if I heard you, which I don't, I'm spoken for I fear


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Everyone I've ever loved is here within these walls


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm sorry, secret siren, but I'm blocking out your calls


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I've had my adventure, I don't need something new


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm afraid of what I'm risking if I follow you


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

What do you want? 'Cause you've been keeping me awake


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Are you here to distract me so I make a big mistake?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Or are you someone out there who's a little bit like me?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Who knows deep down I'm not where I'm meant to be?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Every day's a little harder as I feel your power grow


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Don't you know there's part of me that longs to go


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown


----------



## DLD PE

Nice lyrics.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Are you out there?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Do you know me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Can you feel me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Can you show me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Where are you going? Don't leave me alone


----------



## MadamPirate PE

How do I follow you


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Into the unknown?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

*bows*


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

So many noobs this round. So many noobs.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> So many noobs this round. So many noobs.




I think this is worse than last October. And April. COMBINED.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> So many noobs this round. So many noobs.


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think this is worse than last October. And April. COMBINED.


Agreed.  I really hope the people talking about going to the NCEES headquarters were being facetious...I cannot with the level of entitlement on those threads.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I think this is worse than last October. And April. COMBINED.


You can do it! I believe in you @LyceeFruit! You are smart and strong and you have a cool doggo!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You can do it! I believe in you @LyceeFruit! You are smart and strong and you have a cool doggo!


I meant the level of noob-ness. Not my ability to pass or be professional while waiting


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

txjennah PE said:


> Agreed.  I really hope the people talking about going to the NCEES headquarters were being facetious...I cannot with the level of entitlement on those threads.


It's bad. Like holy feck


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> Agreed.  I really hope the people talking about going to the NCEES headquarters were being facetious...I cannot with the level of entitlement on those threads.


Seriously?  I have only hung around in the "spam" and "mafia" threads.  I can't believe someone would actually take it to that level.



squaretaper PE said:


> You can do it! I believe in you @LyceeFruit! You are smart and strong and you have a cool doggo!


I love your dog too Lycee but obviously it's too late for me


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I meant the level of noob-ness. Not my ability to pass or be professional while waiting


...and here I am trying to be supportive. Fine, but your doggo is still cool!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> So many noobs this round. So many noobs.






LyceeFruit said:


> I think this is worse than last October. And April. COMBINED.


ALL THIS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

View attachment 11025


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Seriously?  I have only hung around in the "spam" and "mafia" threads.  I can't believe someone would actually take it to that level.


At least 6 people have bothered the Chat function folks. A few have emailed. Someone said they found the head of NCEES on LinkedIN and wanted to message them. And now, it's road tripping to NCEES HQ.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SquareDoggo havin' a moonlanding on SquareKitty.


----------



## DLD PE

I was a noob for October 2018, just took it the second time in October 2019.  I don't recall being freakish in any way.

I didn't even make a big deal about the repeat question "issue."  I was like, "We'll they're gonna do what they're gonna do.  Nothing I can do about it."


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@JayKay PE @txjennah PE we're bullies since we won't spoon feed quotes from WTTS to SilverPlatter(tm).


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Agreed.  I really hope the people talking about going to the NCEES headquarters were being facetious...I cannot with the level of entitlement on those threads.


yep, that combined with him saying he was a professional is what triggered me.

It bad that half these asswipes will be stamping things in a few months.


----------



## noPE

LyceeFruit said:


> At least 6 people have bothered the Chat function folks. A few have emailed. Someone said they found the head of NCEES on LinkedIN and wanted to message them. And now, it's road tripping to NCEES HQ.


You left off the fact that I was bringing pitchforks and torches and obviously have no sense of when someone is joking.


----------



## txjennah PE

MEtoEE said:


> I was a noob for October 2018, just took it the second time in October 2019.  I don't recall being freakish in any way.
> 
> I didn't even make a big deal about the repeat question "issue."  I was like, "We'll they're gonna do what they're gonna do.  Nothing I can do about it."


I definitely remember sitting through the interminable wait period and calling the Texas State board like a noob to ask if results were being released that day (my first exam cycle, April 2017). I definitely remember breaking down during the second cycle and sending a chat question about results release to NCEES. I'd like to think I wasn't that level of whiny about it though...like I actually read and absorbed information @RBHeadge PE put out.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

noPE said:


> You left off the fact that I was bringing pitchforks and torches and obviously have no sense of when someone is joking.


I saw your addition to the statement and can tell when someone is joking. You may have been but there are some who might be considering it.


----------



## DLD PE

For me, my attitude was "The results will get here when they get here."  Nothing we can do about it.

It's like golf, once the ball has left the putterface there's nothing to do but wait.  A good friend gave me great advice before a qualifier when I was having trouble on the greens.  He said, "Just hit it.  It's either going to go in or it's not."  Sounds silly but it worked.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oh man, guys, it's your lucky day.

I FOUND THE FROZEN 2 SOUNDTRACK ON AMAZON MUSIC!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I saw your addition to the statement and can tell when someone is joking.* You may have been but there are some who might be considering it. *


This is the real problem. Not the obvious jokesters, but the lurkers and super-stressed posters who are actually nearby who start to think its a good idea.


----------



## DLD PE

I wonder if anyone has ever actually visited the NCEES HQ?  I wouldn't even know where it is.


----------



## MagicSmoke

I completely understand being flustered by the wait time.  This is my first time taking the PE, and this wait time sucks for sure.  I've been having a hell of a time focusing at work (he says as he types a reply in a forum).   When I took the FE, I was among the last to take the paper and pencil version, and I remember that wait time sucking as well.  However, many of these folks coming in here have some serious growing up to do.  I'm all for having a place to voice our frustrations, but to bother NCEES relentlessly is petty and juvenile, and it will not result in your results coming in any sooner.  Indeed @MEtoEE the results will get here when they get here.


----------



## Orchid PE

That suck thread should be closed for a day or two.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> That suck thread should be closed for a day or two.


Or indefinitely.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> That suck thread should be closed for a day or two.


If @RBHeadge PE thinks so, it can be done.


----------



## leggo PE

So I'm guessing results still haven't been released?


----------



## MagicSmoke

leggo PE said:


> So I'm guessing results still haven't been released?


Can confirm that is indeed the case.


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> So I'm guessing results still haven't been released?


This made me smile.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> So I'm guessing results still haven't been released?


If only you were as good a guesser in the mafia thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> If only you were as good a guesser in the mafia thread.


Ooooo Shots fired.


----------



## DLD PE

Dang what did test takers do before the internet to distract them?  Go fishing?  Work?  That would suck.


----------



## MagicSmoke

What I'd rather be home doing:


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Not today, my friends. I’m calling it at 1145 OCONUS EST.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer said:


> Ooooo Shots fired.


Can't fire back at a ghost .

Well you can, but you might not hit anything.


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


> If only you were as good a guesser in the mafia thread.


Hey now! You weren't around last round when I successfully voted for two mafia members (who both got lynched!) the first two days, before I was taken out in the night because the remaining mafia thought I was the cop (I wasn't).


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, I'ma bout to slap the fuck outta some people in the Suck thread. Time to step away. Buncha damn children.


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> Hey now! You weren't around last round when I successfully voted for two mafia members (who both got lynched!) the first two days, before I was taken out in the night because the remaining mafia thought I was the cop (I wasn't).


You're right.  I wasn't around.  Today is a new day


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> Alright, I'ma bout to slap the fuck outta some people in the Suck thread. Time to step away. Buncha damn children.


You need some cookies.


----------



## leggo PE

But if I'm being honest, that was an anomaly. I have no clue who mafia is. Sorry to have voted ya off the island, @MEtoEE. Yippee more than welcome to stick around the mafia thread and spectate!


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Alright, I'ma bout to slap the fuck outta some people in the Suck thread. Time to step away. Buncha damn children.


The people who actually have heads on their shoulders come hang here. Spammers are the best!


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> But if I'm being honest, that was an anomaly. I have no clue who mafia is. Sorry to have voted ya off the island, @MEtoEE. Yippee more than welcome to stick around the mafia thread and spectate!


Oh yeah I have been!


----------



## leggo PE

Yippee typo! It should have been you're. Oh well, I'm too lazy to go edit it.


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot said:


> Not today, my friends. I’m calling it at 1145 OCONUS EST.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

civilrobot said:


> Not today, my friends. I’m calling it at 1145 OCONUS EST.


No. January 3, 2020 10:00am ET


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MEtoEE said:


> You need some cookies.


They're at home.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MadamPirate said:


> They're at home.


Rookie mistake.  I just bought some Tim-Tams of the caramel variety and will enjoy one shortly.  If you haven't had a Tim-Tam, well I suggest you remede that ASAP.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

And.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> The people who actually have heads on their shoulders come hang here. Spammers are the best!


Mr. "I work on the Olympics" is about to get cussed out.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> TOP!


You shorted that one.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Mr. "I work on the Olympics" is about to get cussed out.


Easy, easy. You've listened to too many murder podcasts, you know how to get away with.... stuff.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow. Lots of activity while I was on the road. Way to SPAM!

Also, wow, there's some serious n00b rage on The Suck thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Someone shut that suck thread down.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I was hoping to make a decision about registering for a spring race by tomorrow but I guess it is not meant to be.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> You shorted that one.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

From December 30 to April 17, I will have 16 weeks to prepare for the April exam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I guess you can tell what Phase I’m in right now.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Someone shut that suck thread down.


lmao it's getting so bad


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Yikes, those threads. The friendly pushover Washingtonian in me is cringing like nobody’s business.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

civilrobot said:


> From December 30 to April 17, I will have 16 weeks to prepare for the April exam.


I was just looking up how many days til the next exam yesterday LOL. Its my 3rd attempt and I still can't see my life after passing the PE...


----------



## DLD PE

MagicSmoke said:


> Rookie mistake.  I just bought some Tim-Tams of the caramel variety and will enjoy one shortly.  If you haven't had a Tim-Tam, well I suggest you remede that ASAP.


Not sure I'd be calling her a "rookie".  Just sayin.


----------



## Orchid PE

I like messing with that Rocky guy.


----------



## Orchid PE

And Biff.


----------



## KentuckyKid

Wish I could help all those waiting on results relax spam


----------



## Orchid PE

KYthreetimer said:


> Wish I could help all those waiting on results relax spam


You can. Encourage spamming.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MEtoEE said:


> Not sure I'd be calling her a "rookie".  Just sayin.


Hey, we all make rookie mistakes from time to time.  I don't hold it against her.   Besides, I'm just kidding and don't honestly judge someone based on if they have a cookie with them or not.


----------



## txjennah PE

What's been getting me are all the people who are like ~~well what if I told a client a deadline and I'm not providing updates on why I'm late~~ and these RESULTS ARE NOT EVEN LATE


----------



## KentuckyKid

Chattaneer said:


> You can. Encourage spamming.


Trying. I have been a long time lurker and am finally speaking up haha


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> What's been getting me are all the people who are like ~~well what if I told a client a deadline and I'm not providing updates on why I'm late~~ and these RESULTS ARE NOT EVEN LATE


Right?!


----------



## Orchid PE

KYthreetimer said:


> Trying. I have been a long time lurker and am finally speaking up haha


Boom! Now you have rep points.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> What's been getting me are all the people who are like ~~well what if I told a client a deadline and I'm not providing updates on why I'm late~~ and these RESULTS ARE NOT EVEN LATE


AND EXAMINEES ARE NOT THE CLIENT!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Right?!


Or the ~~we wouldn't be able to have vague deadlines~~ it happens? especially if your project has a field component.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Mr. "I work on the Olympics" is about to get cussed out.


I'm going to do my best to avoid the other threads outside of Shoot The Breeze/Games. Otherwise, I'm going to go off my rocker at the entitled asswipes. Or just sign out, maybe indefinitely.

I thought the last 2 cycles were bad. This is worse.


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

civilrobot said:


> I was hoping to make a decision about registering for a spring race by tomorrow but I guess it is not meant to be.


You should still do it! No reason for an exam to stop you!


----------



## KentuckyKid

https://www.spam.com/


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> AND EXAMINEES ARE NOT THE CLIENT!!!


Wait. We're not? Are we at least a customer? I pay taxes damnit.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Does the Rocky dude understand that he's applying for a license from the government? I don't think he understands that he's applying for a license from the government.


----------



## txjennah PE

Will.I.Am said:


> AND EXAMINEES ARE NOT THE CLIENT!!!


YES OMG


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KYthreetimer said:


> Trying. I have been a long time lurker and am finally speaking up haha


Welcome KY!


----------



## txjennah PE

Now time to make a shaky link to something political and completely unrelated!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

I pay my taxes and I want my results now!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> This is worse.


This is better, because we now have .


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm gonna mention Trump in the Suck thread to see what happens.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer said:


> Wait. We're not? Are we at least a customer? I pay taxes damnit.


You're a customer if you bought a practice exam from them.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

txjennah PE said:


> What's been getting me are all the people who are like ~~well what if I told a client a deadline and I'm not providing updates on why I'm late~~ and these RESULTS ARE NOT EVEN LATE


Yep. Past results releases being early should be considered a favor, not a contract.


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You're a customer if you bought a practice exam from them.


And I did! *I want my results!*


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> You're a customer if you bought a practice exam from them.


True, I am a customer!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> If @RBHeadge PE thinks so, it can be done.


I'm sick of many of the posters in that thread, and ready for a break.

I'm not opposed to it being shut down for a break. but all that will do is shift the ranting and negative feelings to various different threads. It may be better to have it all in one place to monitor and tone down the really bad stuff. Let's face it, it's only going to get worse until the results come out.


----------



## KentuckyKid

Thanks!  I actually live in Chicago now and took the exam here this time but couldn’t figure out how to change my name on here. I’m fine with the KY though - lived there for like 28 years and LOVE it there.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sick of many of the posters in that thread, and ready for a break.
> 
> I'm not opposed to it being shut down for a break. but all that will do is shift the ranting and negative feelings to various different threads. It may be better to have it all in one place to monitor and tone down the really bad stuff. Let's face it, it's only going to get worse until the results come out.


Is it possible to limit the number of posts per person per thread per day?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> I'm gonna mention Trump in the Suck thread to see what happens.


Someone beat you to it 20 min ago.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep. Past results releases being early should be considered a favor, not a contract.


Exactly


----------



## Orchid PE

KYthreetimer said:


> Thanks!  I actually live in Chicago now and took the exam here this time but couldn’t figure out how to change my name on here. I’m fine with the KY though - lived there for like 28 years and LOVE it there.


Ohhhhhhhhh.... Your username meant something completely different to me.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> I'm gonna mention Trump in the Suck thread to see what happens.


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> yep, that combined with him saying he was a professional is what triggered me.
> 
> It bad that half these asswipes will be stamping things in a few months.


I’m sorry fish guy, can you please restate what you said in numerous threads here for my viewing?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Someone beat you to it 20 min ago.


What about Hillary?


----------



## aspiringWRE_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sick of many of the posters in that thread, and ready for a break.
> 
> I'm not opposed to it being shut down for a break. but all that will do is shift the ranting and negative feelings to various different threads. It may be better to have it all in one place to monitor and tone down the really bad stuff. Let's face it, it's only going to get worse until the results come out.


Definitely, its getting worse and worse...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m sorry fish guy, can you please restate what you said in numerous threads here for my viewing?


Hey cat lady, can you summarize fish guy's summary when get it? Can you do it soon/fast?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yep. Past results releases being early should be considered a favor, not a contract.


That makes it sound like the 8-10 weeks is a contract... Which we all know it's not.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

txjennah PE said:


> Or the ~~we wouldn't be able to have vague deadlines~~ it happens? especially if your project has a field component.


Honestly, 2 weeks is pretty tight in geotechnical work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Will.I.Am said:


> That makes it sound like the 8-10 weeks is a contract... Which we all know it's not.


Yeah, the way they word their stuff makes it open-ended (“typically”). But, if it’s been over 10 weeks, i’d Definitely start asking questions at that point.


----------



## Orchid PE

Too much talk about the other thread here. SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Anyone watching UFC this Saturday night?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> True, I am a customer!


I don't think NCEES cares too much about our $40, but we are, indeed, customers!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## WickedYetCivil




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP

DENIED!


----------



## KentuckyKid

Chattaneer said:


> Boom! Now you have rep points.


Oh thanks!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> TOP


Dang. Rejected.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


> Oh thanks!!!


Boom. Moar.


----------



## KentuckyKid

(sorry, just realized the thanks reaction)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

You win this round @WickedYetCivil. Also, .


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm sick of many of the posters in that thread, and ready for a break.
> 
> I'm not opposed to it being shut down for a break. but all that will do is shift the ranting and negative feelings to various different threads. It may be better to have it all in one place to monitor and tone down the really bad stuff. Let's face it, it's only going to get worse until the results come out.


You're well warranted a break! Thanks for all you do for all of us, RB!

And that was sort of my thinking as well. As unfortunate as it is, it's probably best to confine the collective melt-down to one thread in one forum. It's easy enough for people to avoid one thread (see: me!) if they don't want to take part in the detritus.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I don't think NCEES cares too much about our $40, but we are, indeed, customers!


They better! I worked hard for that $40!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Hey cat lady, can you summarize fish guy's summary when get it? Can you do it soon/fast?


I just lold this like an idiot, while sitting in the back of a big meeting.


----------



## leggo PE

WickedYetCivil said:


>


Excellent spammage right here!


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> Excellent spammage right here!


Esp. for a top post. I originally thought it was an ad.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## WickedYetCivil

leggo PE said:


> Excellent spammage right here!


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> You're well warranted a break! Thanks for all you do for all of us, RB!
> 
> And that was sort of my thinking as well. As unfortunate as it is, it's probably best to confine the collective melt-down to one thread in one forum. It's easy enough for people to avoid one thread (see: me!) if they don't want to take part in the detritus.


Maybe it was too soon to open the Oct 2019 forum


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Maybe it was too soon to open the Oct 2019 forum


Hahaha I don't think we want to imagine what would be going on if there wasn't an Oct 2019 forum this far into December.


----------



## Orchid PE

We're close to 21,000


----------



## MadamPirate PE

MagicSmoke said:


> Rookie mistake.  I just bought some Tim-Tams of the caramel variety and will enjoy one shortly.  If you haven't had a Tim-Tam, well I suggest you remede that ASAP.


But they're for the cookie exchange on Friday.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Easy, easy. You've listened to too many murder podcasts, you know how to get away with.... stuff.


Dude, seriously. These people need to take a gorram chill pill


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I'm making boyfriend's birthday cake this weekend. wondering how "all out" i wanna go


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> gorram


Yay Firefly.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MadamPirate said:


> But they're for the cookie exchange on Friday.


AAAAAhhhh.  I recant my earlier statement.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm making boyfriend's birthday cake this weekend. wondering how "all out" i wanna go


Like, with flavor, or with style?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waiting for launch. 11 minutes to go.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## WickedYetCivil

squaretaper PE said:


> You win this round @WickedYetCivil. Also, .


Ok so I’ll sound like a noob here but on my desktop I just see a box and can only see emojis on my phone...what’s the EB slang with the crab/lobster emoji?!  Still learning


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm making boyfriend's birthday cake this weekend. wondering how "all out" i wanna go


Can you sneak a  somewhere in there?


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Waiting for launch. 11 minutes to go.


I was going to make a joke about getting upset they haven't launched yet with 11 minutes to go.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MadamPirate said:


> But they're for the cookie exchange on Friday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Like, with flavor, or with style?


style

it's gonna be a chocolate cake with buttercream frosting.

but do I want to do 2 tiers? round teirs? square tiers? do it as 2 loaf cakes? a sheet pan?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Can you sneak a  somewhere in there?


he would not appreciate that


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> Ok so I’ll sound like a noob here but on my desktop I just see a box and can only see emojis on my phone...what’s the EB slang with the crab/lobster emoji?!  Still learning


@LyceeFruit is from New England and lobstah is a thing and they informed the thread that the lobster emoji is new (or, was, at the time). I thought it was hilarious/cute and just kept repeating it. Then someone called it a crab, so now it's even funnier (to me). I'm simple.


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> style
> 
> it's gonna be a chocolate cake with buttercream frosting.
> 
> but do I want to do 2 tiers? round teirs? square tiers? do it as 2 loaf cakes? a sheet pan?


Round. Multi-tier. Make it look like a capacitor.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> Ok so I’ll sound like a noob here but on my desktop I just see a box and can only see emojis on my phone...what’s the EB slang with the crab/lobster emoji?!  Still learning


it's a lobstah and it's because of me. I'm a Mainah


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @LyceeFruit is from New England and lobstah is a thing and they informed the thread that the lobster emoji is new (or, was, at the time). I thought it was hilarious/cute and just kept repeating it. Then someone called it a crab, so now it's even funnier (to me). I'm simple.


Then also got confused with a scorpion.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Round. Multi-tier. Make it look like a capacitor.
> 
> View attachment 15038


heh I think he'd rather lobstah than capacitor lol

I should make it a GE device LOL


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> Round. Multi-tier. Make it look like a capacitor.
> 
> View attachment 15038


Second that.  That would be fantastic.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Round. Multi-tier. Make it look like a capacitor.
> 
> View attachment 15038


+1 for cap cake.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm going to do my best to avoid the other threads outside of Shoot The Breeze/Games. Otherwise, I'm going to go off my rocker at the entitled asswipes. Or just sign out, maybe indefinitely.
> 
> I thought the last 2 cycles were bad. This is worse.


DON'T LEAVE ME


----------



## DLD PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I'm making boyfriend's birthday cake this weekend. wondering how "all out" i wanna go


Give him plenty of current to make up for his voltage.


----------



## KentuckyKid

LyceeFruit said:


> style
> 
> it's gonna be a chocolate cake with buttercream frosting.
> 
> but do I want to do 2 tiers? round teirs? square tiers? do it as 2 loaf cakes? a sheet pan?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


> View attachment 15039


 &lt;--this is you now

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## Orchid PE

KentuckyKid said:


> View attachment 15039


And now I want cake.


----------



## KentuckyKid

squaretaper PE said:


> &lt;--this is you now


 sweet!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Lobster of death.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM cake?


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> And now I want cake.


The cake is a lie.


----------



## DLD PE

Props to @MagicSmokefor the clever gifs.


----------



## Orchid PE

They're still going strong in the suck thread.


----------



## KentuckyKid

LyceeFruit said:


> style
> 
> it's gonna be a chocolate cake with buttercream frosting.
> 
> but do I want to do 2 tiers? round teirs? square tiers? do it as 2 loaf cakes? a sheet pan?


----------



## Orchid PE

MagicSmoke said:


> The cake is a lie.


NOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Lobster of death.


 daynjah lobstah


----------



## MadamPirate PE

JayKay PE said:


> I’m sorry fish guy, can you please restate what you said in numerous threads here for my viewing?


Fish guy? Oh lort


----------



## DLD PE

KentuckyKid said:


> View attachment 15040


Dang that looks good!  And I already had lunch lol.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Fish guy? Oh lort


You are madame murder.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


> View attachment 15040


Waitaminute...are you a baker??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yay Firefly.


Indeed!


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Waitaminute...are you a baker??


----------



## MagicSmoke

MEtoEE said:


> Props to @MagicSmokefor the clever gifs.


Thanks!  This is much more enjoyable than the other threads concerning Oct 2019 results.  I could do this all day.  Thanks to those who set this up; this is fantastic.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> They're still going strong in the suck thread.


Dumbasses.


----------



## KentuckyKid

squaretaper PE said:


> Waitaminute...are you a baker??


Me? No, I love baking but these beauties aren’t mine.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> You are madame murder.


I'm down.


----------



## Orchid PE

MagicSmoke said:


> Thanks!  This is much more enjoyable than that other threads concerning Oct 2019 results.  I could do this all day.  Thanks to those who set this up; this is fantastic.


If only you found this earlier. There is so much history in these pages.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Nailed it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Only took a few tries.


----------



## DLD PE

You guys realize once the exam goes computer based and you can take it year-round these suck threads are gonna disappear.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> You guys realize once the exam goes computer based and you can take it year-round these suck threads are gonna disappear.


Yes it's been discussed. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> If only you found this earlier. There is so much history in these pages.


IF ONLY!  I think I'll stick around.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

I didn't think I'd have to completely walk away from The Suck thread... I was wrong.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

KentuckyKid said:


> View attachment 15039


I hate working with fondant. I made it once from scratch but that is a very gorgeous cake


----------



## MagicSmoke

Me, talking to me:


----------



## Orchid PE

MagicSmoke said:


> Me, talking to me:


Same. I need to finish updating some RTAC settings by the end of the day.


----------



## DLD PE

Who's with me? lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WickedYetCivil said:


> Ok so I’ll sound like a noob here but on my desktop I just see a box and can only see emojis on my phone...what’s the EB slang with the crab/lobster emoji?!  Still learning


It started as lobstah. 



squaretaper PE said:


> @LyceeFruit is from New England and lobstah is a thing and they informed the thread that the lobster emoji is new (or, was, at the time). I thought it was hilarious/cute and just kept repeating it. Then someone called it a crab, so now it's even funnier (to me). I'm simple.


Sen. King tweeted the Unicode people to get the lobster added. 

It was actually confused for a scorpion first



Chattaneer said:


> Then also got confused with a scorpion.


Then I started randomly replacing it with a crab. because we also have crabs up hurrr


----------



## KentuckyKid

LyceeFruit said:


> I hate working with fondant. I made it once from scratch but that is a very gorgeous cake


fondant also tastes horrible and the best cakes are the yummiest cakes imo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

KentuckyKid said:


> View attachment 15040


want


----------



## Orchid PE

Why is there no Flamingo emoji?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Found it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all, they gots the flamingo.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

KentuckyKid said:


> fondant also tastes horrible and the best cakes are the yummiest cakes imo


Homemade fondant doesn't taste bad. Idk if I can make it now tho, I don't have a microwave


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

KentuckyKid said:


> fondant also tastes horrible and the best cakes are the yummiest cakes imo






LyceeFruit said:


> Homemade fondant doesn't taste bad. Idk if I can make it now tho, I don't have a microwave


Yeah it depends on the recipe. Marshmallow fondant is delicious.


----------



## KentuckyKid

LyceeFruit said:


> Homemade fondant doesn't taste bad. Idk if I can make it now tho, I don't have a microwave


Oh? I’ll have to explore this!


----------



## WaitingonResults

LyceeFruit said:


> Homemade fondant doesn't taste bad. Idk if I can make it now tho, I don't have a microwave


you don't have a microwave?!  Thats crazy!


----------



## WaitingonResults

Top on pop


----------



## Orchid PE

Top?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Same. I need to finish updating some RTAC settings by the end of the day.


Can you fix mine? It's breaking and it's being stupid.


----------



## leggo PE

MEtoEE said:


> You guys realize once the exam goes computer based and you can take it year-round these suck threads are gonna disappear.


And what's going to happen to the SPAM THREAD?!?! Enjoy it while you can, kids!


----------



## KentuckyKid

WaitingonResults said:


> you don't have a microwave?!  Thats crazy!


yeah, I use mine at least daily


----------



## leggo PE

WaitingonResults said:


> you don't have a microwave?!  Thats crazy!


+1 for not having a microwave. You really don't one if you have a stovetop and a toaster oven, in my opinion.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dungeness all day.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Can you fix mine? It's breaking and it's being stupid.


Probably not. I'm still learning.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Dungeness all day.


Nah bro, flamingo


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> +1 for not having a microwave. You really don't one if you have a stovetop and a toaster oven, in my opinion.


I wanted so badly to NOT have a microwave. Oh well, for the stuff I cook/eat/reheat I use the stove 99% of the time. Plus, gas is cheaper than electricity.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Chattaneer said:


> Nah bro, flamingo


Nah, trash panda.


----------



## WaitingonResults

leggo PE said:


> +1 for not having a microwave. You really don't one if you have a stovetop and a toaster oven, in my opinion.


but soup in a can is best in microwave


----------



## DerekJeter

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

WaitingonResults said:


> but soup in a can is best in microwave


Yes, especially when the can is unopened!


----------



## Orchid PE

DerekJeter said:


> spam


Hai


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Yes, especially when the can is unopened!


You must like to live life on the edge.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I wanted so badly to NOT have a microwave. Oh well, for the stuff I cook/eat/reheat I use the stove 99% of the time. Plus, gas is cheaper than electricity.


So why DO you have a microwave?

You also figure out that a microwave is not a priority when you have limited counter space. Toaster oven is WAY more important.



WaitingonResults said:


> but soup in a can is best in microwave


What makes the microwave option best? You can heat soup on a stovetop super easily, it just takes a bit longer.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## leggo PE

View attachment 9471


@vhab49_PE


----------



## WaitingonResults

top?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> View attachment 9471
> 
> 
> @vhab49_PE


YAAAAAAAAAAS! BIRDIE BIRDIE BIRDIE!

EDIT: TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## WaitingonResults

now?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> So why DO you have a microwave?


LadySquare isn't as into having crunchy stuff as I am so it was just a matter of convenience. We have the space so it wasn't a big deal. I'm still going to ask for a toaster oven because I like ALL THE CRUNCHY THINGS.


----------



## leggo PE

WaitingonResults said:


> top?


False....


----------



## MagicSmoke

vhab49_PE said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAS! BIRDIE BIRDIE BIRDIE!
> 
> EDIT: TOP!  :bananalama:


----------



## KentuckyKid

LyceeFruit said:


> style
> 
> it's gonna be a chocolate cake with buttercream frosting.
> 
> but do I want to do 2 tiers? round teirs? square tiers? do it as 2 loaf cakes? a sheet pan?


maybe these for decorating your cake


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

KentuckyKid said:


> Oh? I’ll have to explore this!


iirc correctly it's marshmallows &amp; powdered sugar



WaitingonResults said:


> you don't have a microwave?!  Thats crazy!


what's even crazier is i live in a 600 sq ft house with a whole other human and a dog.

her ears take up about 100sq ft of the house.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

WaitingonResults said:


> but soup in a can is best in microwave


soup in a can is best in the trash. 



squaretaper PE said:


> I wanted so badly to NOT have a microwave. Oh well, for the stuff I cook/eat/reheat I use the stove 99% of the time. Plus, gas is cheaper than electricity.


I still have an electric stove. the gas company removed the service line WITHOUT notification. so my dream of converting the stove died long before my stove died (which it did this weekend)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

KentuckyKid said:


> maybe these for decorating your cake
> 
> View attachment 15044


OOOO maybe.

haven't tempered chocolate in while.

Hey @leggo PE @JayKay PE we've got another friend to talk baking with!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## MagicSmoke

LyceeFruit said:


> iirc correctly it's marshmallows &amp; powdered sugar
> 
> what's even crazier is i live in a 600 sq ft house with a whole other human and a dog.
> 
> her ears take up about 100sq ft of the house.
> 
> View attachment 15045


My aunt lives in a small house like that.  Don't know how you do it.  I live in a house with three other humans, two canines, and three felines.  I couldn't do it.


----------



## KentuckyKid

LyceeFruit said:


> OOOO maybe.
> 
> haven't tempered chocolate in while.
> 
> Hey @leggo PE @JayKay PE we've got another friend to talk baking with!!!


 (‘Forrest Gump on boat waving’ gif)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Obligatory dog pic. They're not supposed to be on the couch.

View attachment 15046


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


> (‘Forrest Gump on boat waving’ gif)


I do all the cooking at home, but tbh I'm scared of baking.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MagicSmoke said:


> My aunt lives in a small house like that.  Don't know how you do it.  I live in a house with three other humans, two canines, and three felines.  I couldn't do it.


I'm currently learning how to budget properly (I mean I'm 30 so I should have this by now but I dont &gt;_&lt so in 2 years (market willing), we can move. Boyfriend bought this house. And I hate the driveway more than the tiny footprint of the house. I also hate his ex who never sealed the butcher block counters and then used it as a cutting board.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I do all the cooking at home, but tbh I'm scared of baking.


why


----------



## leggo PE

KentuckyKid said:


> (‘Forrest Gump on boat waving’ gif)


Yay, hi!!

Have you seen the Baking Thread? It's here:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> why


Too scared to trust the chemistry! It's OK, LadySquare handles all the baking (she has the sweet tooth anyway) and makes some mean cookies.


----------



## leggo PE

Am I seeing double with the same dog pictures being posted in this thread and the Mafia thread?? I'm looking at you, @LyceeFruit and @squaretaper PE!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Yay, hi!!
> 
> Have you seen the Baking Thread? It's here:


@leggo PE do you have a bagel recipe you like? or should I bug you in that thread? lol


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Guys, Tim @ NCEES is back online! Yay!!!

View attachment 15047


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Am I seeing double with the same dog pictures being posted in this thread and the Mafia thread?? I'm looking at you, @LyceeFruit and @squaretaper PE!


Shh...don't tell nobody.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Am I seeing double with the same dog pictures being posted in this thread and the Mafia thread?? I'm looking at you, @LyceeFruit and @squaretaper PE!


yes


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Am I seeing double with the same dog pictures being posted in this thread and the Mafia thread?? I'm looking at you, @LyceeFruit and @squaretaper PE!


dis bettah?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, I am not Maf...oops.

Edit:  Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> @leggo PE do you have a bagel recipe you like? or should I bug you in that thread? lol


Bug in that thread, please!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Guys, Tim @ NCEES is back online! Yay!!!
> 
> View attachment 15047


He's probably checking the pulse and seeing how close to mutiny the guys in the WTTS thread are.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Am I seeing double with the same dog pictures being posted in this thread and the Mafia thread?? I'm looking at you, @LyceeFruit and @squaretaper PE!


dis bettah? (Mr. Auggie on our way back from his first trip to Home Depot)

View attachment 15049


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

He thinks he's people.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> dis bettah? (Mr. Auggie on our way back from his first trip to Home Depot)
> 
> View attachment 15049


That's why we go to Home Depot. We can bring the dogs!


----------



## MagicSmoke

squaretaper PE said:


> T-t-t-triple post!


C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> That's why we go to Home Depot. We can bring the dogs!


Boy dog loves it (border collie). Girl dog (super nervous boxer/pit mix) hates it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> You're well warranted a break! Thanks for all you do for all of us, RB!
> 
> And that was sort of my thinking as well. As unfortunate as it is, it's probably best to confine the collective melt-down to one thread in one forum. It's easy enough for people to avoid one thread (see: me!) if they don't want to take part in the detritus.


Thanks! I'm done with that thread. Looks like things went from bad to worse in the last couple hours.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> That's why we go to Home Depot. We can bring the dogs!


Haven't tried Lowes. Do they allow dogs?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spickett said:


> He's probably checking the pulse and seeing how close to mutiny the guys in the WTTS thread are.


or contacting security. They don't like it very much when you threaten to hack their website or show in person.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM cake?



 A cake made to look like a can of SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> View attachment 15050
> A cake made to look like a can of SPAM


def outside my wheelhouse.

haven't made many cakes in recent years


----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Spickett said:


> View attachment 15051


COOL! What kinda doggo?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Haven't tried Lowes. Do they allow dogs?


according to teh Googles, not officially


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

LyceeFruit said:


> def outside my wheelhouse.
> 
> haven't made many cakes in recent years


did you see they even made the _gelatinous goo _on top of the SPAM?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

She's a chihuahua min pin mix.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Haven't tried Lowes. Do they allow dogs?


Yes. Mine do. They have signs out front that say so.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Haven't tried Lowes. Do they allow dogs?





LyceeFruit said:


> according to teh Googles, not officially


Yeah, I don't think so...


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Does anyone want to hear about my unfortunate encounter at a career fair with a manufacturing engineer from Hormel (the makers of SPAM)?


----------



## Orchid PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> Does anyone want to hear about my unfortunate encounter at a career fair with a manufacturing engineer from Hormel (the makers of SPAM)?


Why not. It's a spam thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Boy dog loves it (border collie). Girl dog (super nervous boxer/pit mix) hates it.


Both dogs like it because they get all the pets! The older one is very needy and loves pets more than anything in the world.


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yes. Mine do. They have signs out front that say so.


Hmm. Must be by location and not corporate policy.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> did you see they even made the _gelatinous goo _on top of the SPAM?


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Hmm. Must be by location and not corporate policy.


Probably. I've seen it in both FL and TN.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! I'm done with that thread. Looks like things went from bad to worse in the last couple hours.


My "Y'all are stupid" gif wants to be worked out.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Chattaneer said:


> Why not. It's a spam thread.


ok I will get it out soon


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Thanks! I'm done with that thread. Looks like things went from bad to worse in the last couple hours.


I gave up looking, I will become SWRQ-EB


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I gave up looking, I will become SWRQ-EB


Same, it was making me angry and annoyed and I wanted to actually finish this report today


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I gave up looking, I will become SWRQ-EB


DON'T LEAVE ME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> DON'T LEAVE ME


----------



## MadamPirate PE

@Chattaneer How have you not told those mouthbreathers that they're idiots yet? Sweet baby Bob.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


This is what I see:


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> @Chattaneer How have you not told those mouthbreathers that they're idiots yet? Sweet baby Bob.


Idk. I keep referring everyone to the spam thread. If they hop on over they would be able to see I'm just Joshing with them.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> This is what I see:
> 
> View attachment 15054


BOOOO

its the emoji with the hearts fluttering around a smiley face


----------



## Orchid PE

Maybe they'll realize it's not a good idea to immediately join a site, be it a forum, Reddit, etc. and think they're the shit.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I gave up looking, I will become SWRQ-EB


I keep seeing SWRQ, what does that mean?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Idk. I keep referring everyone to the spam thread. If they hop on over they would be able to see I'm just Joshing with them.


don't bring some of them here. they're the worst.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Even RG is getting po'd by the trolls


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> don't bring some of them here. they're the worst.
> 
> View attachment 15056


agreed


----------



## Orchid PE

From @LyceeFruit to @MadamPirate


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I keep seeing SWRQ, what does that mean?


She Who Rage Quit... Ask, who was it, @LyceeFruit, @MadamPirate?? Who had the coworker who did that?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I keep seeing SWRQ, what does that mean?


she who rage quit


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I keep seeing SWRQ, what does that mean?


I think the last two are rage quit.

I'm too slow at this keyboard thing apparently.


----------



## sablejack




----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> she who rage quit


ahh, thanks


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> She Who Rage Quit... Ask, who was it, @LyceeFruit, @MadamPirate?? Who had the coworker who did that?


@MadamPirate had the SWRQ coworker


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Even RG is getting po'd by the trolls


OOOOoooooOOO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> She Who Rage Quit... Ask, who was it, @LyceeFruit, @MadamPirate?? Who had the coworker who did that?


Me. Monday before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Orchid PE

I can't get these silly controls working for the new regulator that's getting installed. I can lower the tap, but can't raise it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Back to the Environmental Report.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> ahh, thanks


*We just hit 21k!*


----------



## Orchid PE

Best buds:


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Tim is indeed viewing the hot garbage that is the WTTS thread:


I'm sure that is loads of fun...


----------



## Orchid PE

DilutedAr18 said:


> Tim is indeed viewing the hot garbage that is the WTTS thread:View attachment 15067
> 
> 
> I'm sure that is loads of fun...


Yeah that doesn't sound like a fun task.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

Chattaneer said:


> Why not. It's a spam thread.


Not much of a story, but it’s the only story I have that has to do with engineering and SPAM... I wanted to put it in the SPAM thread.

I was graduating and looking for jobs, naturally I go to my school’s career fair. I speak with all the Civil firms and afterwards I noticed that there was a SPAM Frisbee at the Hormel booth (a regular Frisbee branded with the SPAM logo, not a Frisbee made of pork with ham.) I don’t know why, but I really wanted the SPAM Frisbee. It was maybe a trophy for a day of fruitless job searching, I don’t know. But I wanted it. I started planning, poorly planning, but planning. Knowing that it was probably for applicants only, and me not being a manufacturing engineering major, I decide I would think up a great joke to get on this Hormel representative’s good side. After 3.7 seconds I had my joke in hand and I started toward the Hormel rep. He smiles and said "Hello."

 I say "Hello." and glance at the Frisbee.

And that’s when I hit him with my SPAM one-liner… “Does a lot of engineering go into SPAM? Haha.”

He immediately turns red, picks up a can of SPAM and points to it, yelling, “Do you think it F%#*ing walks into the can all by itself?!”

Right away I realized my icebreaker was ill-conceived, and that I had unintentionally belittled his profession, not to mention I bet this guy is sick of SPAM jokes. I didn’t even try to explain or apologize. I did a 180 and got out of the conference room as fast as I could. If that Hormel guy is out there, sorry, I just wanted a Frisbee.

TL;DR

Don’t joke about SPAM with Hormel Engineers


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results?


----------



## MDeebs PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Results?


What are those?


----------



## Aiden

I wish I could owned a pet. My landlord doesn't allow it.


----------



## Aiden

I guess no results today.. back to SPAM!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

TrussMe.Civil said:


> I noticed that there was a SPAM Frisbee at the Hormel booth (a regular Frisbee branded with the SPAM logo, not a Frisbee made of pork with ham.)


Glad you clarified....


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## SaltySteve PE

My heart rate just went through the roof. I got a notification on my phone and thought it was an email.

Yall will be happy to know that my roomba finished cleaning and has returned to base...


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spickett said:


> My heard rate just went through the roof. I got a notification on my phone and thought it was an email.
> 
> Yall will be happy to know that my roomba finished cleaning and has returned to base...


Yay fellow TN engineer!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Chattaneer said:


> Yay fellow TN engineer!


whoa whoa whoa, you better be careful who you're calling an engineer until those results get released. 

Also don't ever let anyone in the mafia thread know you're from TN. It marks you from day one.


----------



## TrussMe.Civil

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Glad you clarified....


glad you're glad!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am so stupid today.

I put my lean cuisine in the microwave for lunch, still in the box. &gt;.&lt;


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

MadamPirate said:


> I am so stupid today.
> 
> I put my lean cuisine in the microwave for lunch, still in the box. &gt;.&lt;


Hey, if you turned it on, all good. I worked with an engineer who would bring his lunch in a Walmart bag. He’d put the whole bag with contents in the microwave and heat it up.


----------



## DLD PE

Don't feel bad.  I did the foil thing once.  It set off the alarm and they had to take the microwave outside.  Then we had to get a new one.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spickett said:


> My heart rate just went through the roof. I got a notification on my phone and thought it was an email.
> 
> Yall will be happy to know that my roomba finished cleaning and has returned to base...


I have to rescue ours like once a week


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Hey, if you turned it on, all good. I worked with an engineer who would bring his lunch in a Walmart bag. He’d put the whole bag with contents in the microwave and heat it up.


----------



## Orchid PE

I once put a bag of corn kernels in the microwave. The whole thing starting having mini-explosions, and I was f r e a k i n g out! But it ended up not destroying the microwave, and as it turned out exploded corn is pretty good.


----------



## Orchid PE

Exploded Corn

Mine and @squaretaper PE's band name.


----------



## SaltySteve PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I have to rescue ours like once a week


Once a week?

Mine only successfully completes about once a week. Most of the time he gets lost and randomly vacuums for 2 hours before running out of juice and giving up.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Spickett said:


> Once a week?
> 
> Mine only successfully completes about once a week. Most of the time he gets lost and randomly vacuums for 2 hours before running out of juice and giving up.


Since Boyfriend moved the cliff sensor it's gone down. Our fridge is in a "mudroom" addition to the house with the stairs immediately next to it. So it'd get stuck under the fridge a lot. But he moved the cliff sensor to the kitchen side of the fridge so it doesn't get stuck nearly as often.

I also have one of the rooms closed off, which is where it usually gets stuck since I'm painting a desk in there and I don't want dog in there. 

Again, 600 sq ft house and it's only doing roaming the main floor (so not the basement or attic)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Exploded Corn
> 
> Mine and @squaretaper PE's band name.


I call dibs on electric fiddle.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I call dibs on electric fiddle.


Fine. But I get the jaw harp.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Too much activity on the suck thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Need moar SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [twenty-one] thousand!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## gEEk

Spam Spam Spam I am.


----------



## Orchid PE

As much as I don't want to, I have to go now. Need to finish some work before the end of the day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> As much as I don't want to, I have to go now. Need to finish some work before the end of the day.


----------



## WaitingonResults

Spam


----------



## DLD PE

Lots of spammin going on here.


----------



## MagicSmoke

Sigh...guess I should accept that the suck will continue for at least another day.  I had hoped today was the day.  Ah well...


----------



## MagicSmoke

Oh, and spam.


----------



## ashmur90

I am here.

I decided to wait until computer based testing Spring 2021. I don't really know what 2020 is going to throw at me work wise (maybe living in florida for 3-4 months...) so yeah.


----------



## ProfoundlyVague

True Fax.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

ashmur90 said:


> I am here.
> 
> I decided to wait until computer based testing Spring 2021. I don't really know what 2020 is going to throw at me work wise (maybe living in florida for 3-4 months...) so yeah.


welcome back! 

Hey Fish guy, lookie! (i can't tag folks rn)


----------



## ashmur90

Yo yo yo @RBHeadge PE


----------



## DLD PE

ashmur90 said:


> I am here.
> 
> I decided to wait until computer based testing Spring 2021. I don't really know what 2020 is going to throw at me work wise (maybe living in florida for 3-4 months...) so yeah.


Love your avatar.  Love Maisie's acting skills and her character in GOT.  My favorite show of all time.


----------



## ashmur90

Thank you!!! I took a break from even thinking of the PE exam. I was so deflated after failing it again, I had to take a step back.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MEtoEE said:


> Love your avatar.  Love Maisie's acting skills and her character in GOT.  My favorite show of all time.


...then they tripped at the finish line on season 8.  Nothing bad about the actors, just the writers.


----------



## DLD PE

MagicSmoke said:


> ...then they tripped at the finish line on season 8.  Nothing bad about the actors, just the writers.


I guess I was one of the few who enjoyed it (including season 8).  My wife and I enjoyed the whole thing.  We borrowed Seasons 1-4 and go the HBO free trial for a month to watch the rest.  We basically binged-watched and went through the whole thing in a little over 2 months from May-June.  It was my "mini-break" before studying for the October exam.


----------



## MagicSmoke

MEtoEE said:


> I guess I was one of the few who enjoyed it (including season 8).  My wife and I enjoyed the whole thing.  We borrowed Seasons 1-4 and go the HBO free trial for a month to watch the rest.  We basically binged-watched and went through the whole thing in a little over 2 months from May-June.  It was my "mini-break" before studying for the October exam.


I enjoyed the battle of Winterfell episode.  That was one of the most consistently tense episode of anything I've ever seen.  Other than that, I think the writing was weak and they betrayed some of the characters, especially Dany.  I would've been a little happier if they didn't rush the ending.  They could've at least partially redeemed themselves by making the last season a full season.


----------



## DLD PE

MagicSmoke said:


> I enjoyed the battle of Winterfell episode.  That was one of the most consistently tense episode of anything I've ever seen.  Other than that, I think the writing was weak and they betrayed some of the characters, especially Dany.  I would've been a little happier if they didn't rush the ending.  They could've at least partially redeemed themselves by making the last season a full season.


I have mixed feelings about Dany.  I agree they could have put more time into the last season.  Seems like they crammed it.  Maybe make season 8 two seasons.  On the other hand, Dany was a victim of her own bloodline, IMO.  Her family was prone to streaks of madness/insanity/rage whatever.  But Dany seemed different at first (freer of slaves).  I didn't like to see the disintegration of her character and who knows what the author intended since that part hasn't been written yet.

You could also argue Sansa put the entire Stark family in jeopardy and basically got away with her stubbornness unscathed while Dany didn't.


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## RBHeadge PE

ashmur90 said:


> I am here.
> 
> I decided to wait until computer based testing Spring 2021. I don't really know what 2020 is going to throw at me work wise (maybe living in florida for 3-4 months...) so yeah.


Welcome back!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

WTTS calmed down a lot since lunch time. It's no longer a war zone. Thanks @JayKay PE and mods


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


>


----------



## SaltySteve PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> WTTS calmed down a lot since lunch time. It's no longer a war zone. Thanks @JayKay PE and mods


For some reason I just assumed you were a mod.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## RBHeadge PE

MEtoEE said:


> I have mixed feelings about Dany.  I agree they could have put more time into the last season.  Seems like they crammed it.  Maybe make season 8 two seasons.  On the other hand, Dany was a victim of her own bloodline, IMO.  Her family was prone to streaks of madness/insanity/rage whatever.  But Dany seemed different at first (freer of slaves).  I didn't like to see the disintegration of her character and who knows what the author intended since that part hasn't been written yet.


That's the crux of the problem. They crammed everything in in seasons 6-8. All that character development in season 1-5 got sacrificed for advanced the storylines. It's also what went wrong with Danny. If you read the books, her breakdown didn't come as a surprise, the signs were there in Meereen storyline. But it happened suddently over 2 episodes in season 8, so it came off to most fans as: WTF? In fairness, the showwrititers included some subtle signs along the way, but not to the extent that the novels did - and some of the signs they did include got watered down.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spickett said:


> For some reason I just assumed you were a mod.


who me? or @JayKay PE?

we're just normal posters.


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## TrussMe.Civil

_“Happy SPAMmas to all, and to all a good night!”_

_-Stiney-Claus_

View attachment 15073


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> who me? or @JayKay PE?
> 
> we're just normal posters.


These are posters:


----------



## KentuckyKid

squaretaper PE said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


>


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


>


...aaaaand @KentuckyKid has lost it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I prefer lenticular posters


----------



## KentuckyKid

squaretaper PE said:


>


🕊


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

KentuckyKid said:


> 🕊


What the heck is that? Just looks like a squiggle. I'm on 24" monitors at 2560x1440.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ohhhh it's a DOVE. Hurr durr.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

S


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

P


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

A


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Chattaneer said:


> I once put a bag of corn kernels in the microwave. The whole thing starting having mini-explosions, and I was f r e a k i n g out! But it ended up not destroying the microwave, and as it turned out exploded corn is pretty good.


My 10yo loves to do this!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

M


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## KentuckyKid

s

p

a

m


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Who are these new people? Where tf did y’all come from, coming in here after the 15k finish line is passed. Ya missed the party.


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I prefer lenticular posters


Well you DID say "normal" posters... :rotflmao:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

touche


----------



## KentuckyKid

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Who are these new people? Where tf did y’all come from, coming in here after the 15k finish line is passed. Ya missed the party.


late to every party


----------



## KentuckyKid

... have to look fabulous


----------



## DLD PE

*I JUST GOT MY RESULTS!!!!  I DON'T BELIEVE IT!*

I just saved 15% on my car insurance by switching to Geico.


----------



## txjennah PE

MagicSmoke said:


> ...then they tripped at the finish line on season 8.  Nothing bad about the actors, just the writers.


yeah wtf was season 8


----------



## txjennah PE

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> Who are these new people? Where tf did y’all come from, coming in here after the 15k finish line is passed. Ya missed the party.


The way this has been going, we've got time to spam to 50K!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> The way this has been going, we've got time to spam to 50K!


I did offer early on: SPAM to 1M.


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Tim @ NCEES is not online. Must have gone home for the evening.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm over everything today.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

txjennah PE said:


> The way this has been going, we've got time to spam to 50K!


Let’s go....we can do eeeeettttttt!


----------



## MagicSmoke

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSPPPPPPPPPPPPPPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM?


----------



## DilutedAr18_PE

Spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Now I feel like i'm walking through a desert with no end in sight. No results...just this weird purgatory.


----------



## DLD PE

"I went out walking, under an atomic sky.  Where the ground won't turn and the rain it burns, like the tears when I said goodbye."


----------



## MagicSmoke

civilrobot said:


> Now I feel like i'm walking through a desert with no end in sight. No results...just this weird purgatory.


----------



## KentuckyKid

s


----------



## Orchid PE

Hibachi spam.


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## KentuckyKid

a

atop the page!


----------



## KentuckyKid

m


----------



## leggo PE

SIMPLY


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> SIMPLY


No...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Having


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Having


No...


----------



## leggo PE

A


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> A


No...


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## MagicSmoke

Good night all.  I'll spam ya in the mornin'!


----------



## txjennah PE

WONDERFUL


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> WONDERFUL


No...


----------



## leggo PE

CHRISTMASTIME!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> CHRISTMASTIME!!!!


Gahhhh!!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

*dies*

I just did my first boot camp class with my insane kickboxing coach.  THERE WERE OBSTACLES.  I HAD TO CLIMB OVER AND UNDER MANY THINGS.  KETTLE BELLS WERE SWUNG.  SQUATS WERE SQUATTED.  I can't wait to go back!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> WTTS calmed down a lot since lunch time. It's no longer a war zone. Thanks @JayKay PE and mods


I only live to remind people that things can always get worse, I've sat the exam more than these guys, and a *pat pat* of understanding always helps.


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE POST?


----------



## Orchid PE

So the 14 m.o. pulled a bowl of clear soup off the table and it fell right onto her lap. Rookie mistake by leaving the bowl that close on the table. Poor girl was without pants during dinner and the ride home. I've never seen a diaper so full lol


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I can't wait to go back!!!


Now that's what I wanted to hear! Yayyy I'm so glad you liked it!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 15109


Who is sir reginald?


----------



## PE Preparation Master

Mind if I join the spamming?

I'm on the verge of going crazy today waiting and need to let off some steam.


----------



## PE Preparation Master

Am I doing this right?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PEPreparation said:


> View attachment 15122
> 
> 
> Am I doing this right?


Yep


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Who is sir reginald?


Sourdough starter


----------



## Orchid PE

For anyone else that is waiting, something is going on. My wife searched the FL board today and none of my records appeared. She thought that was odd so she searched for my buddy who took the exam the same time as me and he didn't show up either.

I just searched now and we're back in the system as "Eligible for the exam" (like we've always been) and it has our FE results again.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sourdough starter


Well, okay then.


----------



## PE Preparation Master

Chattaneer said:


> For anyone else that is waiting, something is going on. My wife searched the FL board today and none of my records appeared. She thought that was odd so she searched for my buddy who took the exam the same time as me and he didn't show up either.
> 
> I just searched now and we're back in the system as "Eligible for the exam" (like we've always been) and it has our FE results again.


It's a sign


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> For anyone else that is waiting, something is going on. My wife searched the FL board today and none of my records appeared. She thought that was odd so she searched for my buddy who took the exam the same time as me and he didn't show up either.
> 
> I just searched now and we're back in the system as "Eligible for the exam" (like we've always been) and it has our FE results again.


Ooooooooohhhhhhh


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Sourdough starter


Ours are named Sasha, Doughby, and Boris.


----------



## Orchid PE

Chattaneer said:


> For anyone else that is waiting, something is going on. My wife searched the FL board today and none of my records appeared. She thought that was odd so she searched for my buddy who took the exam the same time as me and he didn't show up either.
> 
> I just searched now and we're back in the system as "Eligible for the exam" (like we've always been) and it has our FE results again.


And just to be clear, she also searched for herself and my dad, and their records showed up (FE and PE, respectively).


----------



## PE Preparation Master

Is it just me or does it feel like NCEES has got everyone used to week 5 or 6 releases so their actual timeline of "8-10 weeks" seems long? I keep thinking about that as I'm waiting, and how the idea of actually having to wait 8 weeks seems like it'll drive me mad, but is (or should be) actually reasonable. 

Might seem obvious to a lot in here but I just have to get out some of these thoughts that keep bouncing around in my head and are making me go crazy.


----------



## PE Preparation Master

In other spam news I'm in full blown reading the tea leaves mode (can't remember which stage that is) and looked at the day of the week that results have come out over the last few years. There were a handful of Mondays, a couple of Wednesdays, and what felt like a lot of Thursdays. But maybe that was just wishful thinking for tomorrow...


----------



## Orchid PE

PEPreparation said:


> Is it just me or does it feel like NCEES has got everyone used to week 5 or 6 releases so their actual timeline of "8-10 weeks" seems long? I keep thinking about that as I'm waiting, and how the idea of actually having to wait 8 weeks seems like it'll drive me mad, but is (or should be) actually reasonable.
> 
> Might seem obvious to a lot in here but I just have to get out some of these thoughts that keep bouncing around in my head and are making me go crazy.


Get em out.


----------



## PE Preparation Master

It doesn't help at all that I work for myself and can work on any schedule I want. I've watched 2 or 3 movies today and I'm still feeling no less crazy than I did when the day began.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

October 25 + 8 weeks = December 20

October 25 + 10 weeks = January 3


----------



## PE Preparation Master

LyceeFruit said:


> View attachment 15125


Doesn't look like spam to me.

But it does look tasty, nice work.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

PEPreparation said:


> Doesn't look like spam to me.
> 
> But it does look tasty, nice work.


Yellowfin tuna


----------



## PE Preparation Master

civilrobot said:


> October 25 + 8 weeks = December 20
> 
> October 25 + 10 weeks = January 3


Wishful thinking: NCEES doesn't want to mess with the week of Christmas so results will be out before then. 

More accurate thinking: "Results for this exam are generally released to the licensing boards 8–10 weeks after the exam administration. Depending on your state, you will be notified of your exam results online through your MyNCEES account or via postal mail from your state licensing board.”


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

The stress of waiting on exam results got everyone like:


----------



## PE Preparation Master

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The stress of waiting on exam results got everyone like:
> 
> View attachment 15127


I haven't had enough pizzas in the last 30 days. But I did have pizza tonight so I guess I've got that going for me.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> The stress of waiting on exam results got everyone like:
> 
> View attachment 15127


Makes me wonder how many collective days have been taken off the lives of examinees due to Suck-related stresses.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## Roarbark

I am hungry. Why are you posting food to taunt me?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


>


I SEE LOBSTAH ON MY IPAD!


----------



## KentuckyKid

S P A M


----------



## KentuckyKid

S P A M  

     S P A M  

     S P A M


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## Austenite

:bananalama:   Yippie ki-yay!


----------



## leggo PE

Spam?


----------



## User1

Ugh


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Last metro ride into work of the year - spam


----------



## KentuckyKid

it’s early, spam


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 48 of The Suck.


----------



## KentuckyKid

:excl:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 48 of The Suck.


Just another day.


----------



## Austenite

C’mon! Dec. 12!

Gotta know if I pass/failed today!

So I can save $500 on a PE prep course!  :beerbang:


----------



## KentuckyKid

you’ve got spam


----------



## ashmur90

Good morning all.

Waiting on a lighting rep to come today. Let's see if he shows up early-ish.


----------



## Austenite




----------



## Austenite




----------



## ashmur90

OMG BAHAHAHA. That's great.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## KentuckyKid

spammmmmm


----------



## ashmur90

Spammity spam spam.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Hot Take: even the "early-bird" pricing for PPI is way overpriced. Save your money and go elsewhere.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just another day.


The control systems cut score meeting could be today!... So yeah, just another day like all the others.

   :waitwall:   :rotflmao:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple.


----------



## DLD PE

On my drive to work this morning I was wondering:

What are these tests like for other professions?  For example, is the CPA exam 8 hours, what's the pass/fail rate, do they get their results quickly?  Same with the bar exam.  Anyone know?  Do their tests have a reputation for being grueling, fair/unfair?  Just curious.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> On my drive to work this morning I was wondering:
> 
> What are these tests like for other professions?  For example, is the CPA exam 8 hours, what's the pass/fail rate, do they get their results quickly?  Same with the bar exam.  Anyone know?  Do their tests have a reputation for being grueling, fair/unfair?  Just curious.


https://www.aicpa.org/becomeacpa/cpaexam.html

https://www.rogercpareview.com/blog/6-stages-waiting-score-release

https://crushthecpaexam.com/cpa-exam-score-release-dates-2017/


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> On my drive to work this morning I was wondering:
> 
> What are these tests like for other professions?  For example, is the CPA exam 8 hours, what's the pass/fail rate, do they get their results quickly?  Same with the bar exam.  Anyone know?  Do their tests have a reputation for being grueling, fair/unfair?  Just curious.


Looks like their suck is sucky too. It would suck real hard to pass 3 of the exams, then in month 18 find out you failed the fourth exam.


----------



## User1

MEtoEE said:


> On my drive to work this morning I was wondering:
> 
> What are these tests like for other professions?  For example, is the CPA exam 8 hours, what's the pass/fail rate, do they get their results quickly?  Same with the bar exam.  Anyone know?  Do their tests have a reputation for being grueling, fair/unfair?  Just curious.


can only speak for the architecture exams. I took 4.0 / 7 exams ranging from 3.5h-6h each, computer based, unfair because of the 1990 CAD program you have to use to complete the graphics portion of each exam. it snaps to an invisible grid, so you can't get exact dimensions you want all the time. so they want you to be precise using the least amount of space but you also have to satisfy minimums. MC questions are similar complexity/trixy as PE. as of my testing you heard in a couple weeks whether you passed, though.


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> On my drive to work this morning I was wondering:
> 
> What are these tests like for other professions?  For example, is the CPA exam 8 hours, what's the pass/fail rate, do they get their results quickly?  Same with the bar exam.  Anyone know?  Do their tests have a reputation for being grueling, fair/unfair?  Just curious.


I copied this and my responses over to the suck thread. It's more appropriate over there.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Oooooo So close to 4k.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer said:


> I copied this and my responses over to the suck thread. It's more appropriate over there.


Yes because scrolling through multiple "spam" posts is WAY more exciting.  

And I REALLY want to spend time in the suck thread.  

But you make a good point.  This IS the spam thread.  

I think I'll go back to harassing the people who voted for me.


----------



## Orchid PE

@jak_jak

So what do you do at work?


----------



## Orchid PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yes because scrolling through multiple "spam" posts is WAY more exciting.
> 
> And I REALLY want to spend time in the suck thread.
> 
> But you make a good point.  This IS the spam thread.
> 
> I think I'll go back to harassing the people who voted for me.


This is the area for forgetting about the results! The suck is the area for people that want to torture themselves! lol


----------



## ashmur90

True that. 

I am just chugging along at work. I'm waiting for someone to do their job (AHEM, Architect) so I can finish my work.


----------



## dublish




----------



## MagicSmoke

Top of the SPAM-tastic morning to you all!


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer said:


> This is the area for forgetting about the results! The suck is the area for people that want to torture themselves! lol


Yes and I'm sure we've all completely forgotten about them


----------



## ashmur90

I do not envy yall currently.


----------



## DLD PE

ashmur90 said:


> True that.
> 
> I am just chugging along at work. I'm waiting for someone to do their job (AHEM, Architect) so I can finish my work.


Sounds familiar.  Like, please just CHOOSE a light fixture.  Stop asking me to keep submitting different fixtures until you see one you like.  YOU pick it.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Yes because scrolling through multiple "spam" posts is WAY more exciting.
> 
> And I REALLY want to spend time in the suck thread.
> 
> But you make a good point.  This IS the spam thread.
> 
> I think I'll go back to harassing the people who voted for me.


*writes in death for next round*

I've transformed the suck thread into a pet picture posting thread.  Because it got too negative for me, and I hate negativity.


----------



## ashmur90

MEtoEE said:


> Sounds familiar.  Like, please just CHOOSE a light fixture.  Stop asking me to keep submitting different fixtures until you see one you like.  YOU pick it.


Luckily for me, *I* get to pick the fixtures on this project. HEHEHEHEHE. The architects have some say in the matter, but it's my sheets that call out fixtures.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> *writes in death for next round*
> 
> I've transformed the suck thread into a pet picture posting thread.  Because it got too negative for me, and I hate negativity.


Is that where I missed "liking" @LyceeFruit's dog?


----------



## DLD PE

ashmur90 said:


> Luckily for me, *I* get to pick the fixtures on this project. HEHEHEHEHE. The architects have some say in the matter, but it's my sheets that call out fixtures.


That's good!  But I used to have a boss who made me accept "approved equals", which sucked when I had to sort though 100 pages of submittals to compare with the as-specified fixtures to see if all the "equals" were really equals.


----------



## JayKay PE

MEtoEE said:


> Is that where I missed "liking" @LyceeFruit's dog?


No clue.  I don't post dog pics, so no horse in that game.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> *writes in death for next round*
> 
> I've transformed the suck thread into a pet picture posting thread.  Because it got too negative for me, and I hate negativity.


----------



## Orchid PE

Troll mode activated.


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM

(Just don't want to be accused of not participating)


----------



## Orchid PE

Troll mode deactivated.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## MagicSmoke




----------



## DLD PE

SPAM, spam, and more spam.


----------



## jak_jak

Chattaneer said:


> @jak_jak
> 
> So what do you do at work?


Pretend to do power flow studies while refreshing my email every 5 minutes mostly


----------



## MagicSmoke

jak_jak said:


> Pretend to do power flow studies while refreshing my email every 5 minutes mostly


I relate to this.


----------



## MagicSmoke

SPAM


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MEtoEE said:


> Is that where I missed "liking" @LyceeFruit's dog?


no you were ded'd before the thread took a turn


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Just here because might as well


----------



## Dumpster Slapper

You guys like dinos?


----------



## sablejack

Dumpster Slapper said:


> You guys like dinos?


----------



## Orchid PE

sablejack said:


> *pic*


I've got family in the burgh.

We had a good time here talking about Pittsburghese.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Day 48 of captivity. 

The NCEES officers refuse to acknowledge my pleas for sustenance. I am wasting away. Yet, no one will come to my rescue.


----------



## sablejack

Chattaneer said:


> I've got family in the burgh.
> 
> We had a good time here talking about Pittsburghese.


It is an interesting dialect for sure.


----------



## hardhatsandpinkshoes

Shameless plug: if anyone wants fun (but actual) news in millenial-speak, click this link and sign up for their e-mails. Promise they're not spammy (one e-mail per day), and are actually quite enjoyable to read.

theskimm.com/?r=d56a5fa0

Take it or leave it. Fine either way.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> Day 48 of captivity.
> 
> The NCEES officers refuse to acknowledge my pleas for sustenance. I am wasting away. Yet, no one will come to my rescue.


it seems some states are releasing? since Chatt shared his trick with the whole board, I can't tell if it's legit or not.


----------



## JayKay PE

Things seem to be moving, like a long-restricted bowel movement.

I'll let RB/fish guy handle things from now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spaaaaam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit said:


> it seems some states are releasing? since Chatt shared his trick with the whole board, I can't tell if it's legit or not.


Not Maryland. Not yet.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Also, I went ahead and registered for a race.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Things seem to be moving, like a long-restricted bowel movement.
> 
> I'll let RB/fish guy handle things from now.


I don't like fish.  I hate fish.  

"My least hated, favorite fish would be sole.  That way you don't have to see the eyes.  Sole has no eyes."


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Eating a bagel sammich spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Things seem to be moving, like a long-restricted bowel movement.
> 
> I'll let RB/fish guy handle things from now.


ridiculous.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I would go for a long walk if it weren't for the cold.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had so much busy work lined up. Nothing is getting accomplished right now. I should just get back to work. No use in sitting here shivering with nervousness.


----------



## txjennah PE

Shit are results out?! Ahhh I have a report due today, I can't be glued to EB arrghhh.

Spam for @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @Chattaneer, @MEtoEE, @squaretaper PE, @MadamPirate, @LyceeFruit, am I forgetting anyone? Best of luck you all!  I'm rooting for you!!


----------



## txjennah PE

spam for @Spickett!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Shit are results out?! Ahhh I have a report due today, I can't be glued to EB arrghhh.
> 
> Spam for @civilrobot, @Will.I.Am, @Chattaneer, @MEtoEE, @squaretaper PE, @MadamPirate, @LyceeFruit, am I forgetting anyone? Best of luck you all!  I'm rooting for you!!


Seriously?!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you SPAM!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

SPAM F5 SPAM F5 SPAM F5 F5 F5



txjennah PE said:


> spam for @Spickett!


SPAM F5 SPAM F5 SPAM F5 F5 F5 SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

If you have results to report, please do so on the map thread.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Seriously?!


It looks legit!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> It looks legit!


Mine won't be out til tomorrow. Colorado is usually day 2.

ETA: Woo, top!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

GOOD LUCK @MEtoEE!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Mine won't be out til tomorrow. Colorado is usually day 2.
> 
> ETA: Woo, top!


I feel your pain! My passing round, Texas was a day 2 release! good luck!


----------



## txjennah PE

Ahhh I'm so excited and nervous for you all, keep me posted!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I feel your pain! My passing round, Texas was a day 2 release! good luck!


@RBHeadge PE said it's because DORA, but I'm wondering about now that they're decoupled.


----------



## Creazyce

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Not really a backstory, but it barely qualifies as a "lake". There's not a whole lot to do in the town, either.


I've worked in Moses Lake for a few years now and recently learned of the back story. The airport is MWH and all the military guys used to say Moses Lake Watering Hole and then just shortened it to Moses Hole.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

dontpanicdontpanicdontpanic


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

so since results are being released does that been spam thread gets closed now?


----------



## DLD PE

@Spickettand @txjennah PEand everyone else who mentioned me.  Thanks a bunch!  We'll see what happens.


----------



## DLD PE

@LyceeFruitI guess it can be closed.  I guess there is a results thread to post on. I'll go there whenever I get mine.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so since results are being released does that been spam thread gets closed now?


But all my friends are heeeeeeeere!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> so since results are being released does that been spam thread gets closed now?


From my experience it goes on a little longer.  It should at least be open until most of the states get their results.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> But all my friends are heeeeeeeere!


same! and VT releases been days 1-4 so have no idea when i'll know


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Keep spamming! We can get to 22,000 before it gets closed!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

California is usually a Day 1 or a Day 2 release. So...it's a coin toss.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM SPAM


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:spammers:


----------



## KentuckyKid

spam


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> same! and VT releases been days 1-4 so have no idea when i'll know


Colorado is Day 2.


----------



## Road Guy

Well folks results are out and that means this is the end of this thread   

Please check out some other threads in Shoot the Breeze!!


----------



## leggo PE

Hmm...
 

Should the spam thread be reopened?


----------



## leggo PE

3..........


----------



## leggo PE

2.........


----------



## leggo PE

1................


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Spam, spam, spam away! This won't last long...


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

@Chattaneer was on it!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Come on spammers, if you want to make it to 22k, this is your chance!


----------



## Orchid PE

Top

Robbed.


----------



## Orchid PE

K pasta.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer said:


> Top
> 
> Robbed.


:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam?


----------



## Orchid PE

So tomorrow is going to feel like the wave of anxiety and excitement has come and gone, and the second-dayers are just left with sloppy seconds.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

OMG SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @LyceeFruit!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @Chattaneer!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No SPAM for @ChebyshevII PE. They are already PE.


----------



## leggo PE

EDIT: Oops!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

No SPAM for @leggo PE either. They are already PE.


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE Did you pass?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> @squaretaper PE Did you pass?


YES!!!!!!!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MY HOME IS BACK


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> No SPAM for @ChebyshevII PE. They are already PE.


sad spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> sad spam


No SPAM, but lots of love from CA!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for all who are still waiting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

How many more until 22k?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ok, SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*deep breath*


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> No SPAM, but lots of love from CA!


Okay gotta say, you have your PE too, what gives?


----------



## Orchid PE

This is hard on a phone.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Okay gotta say, you have your PE too, what gives?


I'm giving the SPAM, not taking the SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spamming 1 spam at a time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*deep breath*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!! SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!Go @ChebyshevII PE!!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit  Let's go @LyceeFruit


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it! @Chattaneer can do it!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer can do it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer can do it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer can do it!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

no.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM to 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate


I'm HERE!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you @leggo PE for reopening SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you @leggo PE for reopening SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you @leggo PE for reopening SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you @leggo PE for reopening SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you @leggo PE for reopening SPAM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Thank you @leggo PE for reopening SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE Thank you, @leggo PE


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oooh that looks cool


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @RBHeadge PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @RBHeadge PE


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Oooh that looks cool


It does! Was that on purpose?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It does! Was that on purpose?


Not at all!


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam 

ETA: TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @Will.I.Am


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## Orchid PE

spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @Will.I.Am


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @Will.I.Am


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I changed my mind. SPAM FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I changed my mind. SPAM FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I changed my mind. SPAM FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I changed my mind. SPAM FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I changed my mind. SPAM FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I changed my mind. SPAM FOR @ChebyshevII PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit 

Ooh, tops again!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spamvana


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Invision Community is like...da fuq...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit Come play, @LyceeFruit


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hey, spam thread is open again woot!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!@RBHeadge PE is in the house!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Invision Community is like...da fuq...


Huh


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot Come play, @civilrobot


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

AHHH SPAM THREAD


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

LOOK AT REGINALD


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Huh


They host this forum. I'm sure we're doing wonky things to their bandwidth. Maybe. I don't know. I'm not a computer person. It's all magic to me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> LOOK AT REGINALD
> 
> View attachment 15356


Little bubblies!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam 

ETA yay tops!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit SPAM for Reginald?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> Little bubblies!!


I did feed him and put him in a smaller mason jar. I should put the fed jar in the fridge now but pupperoni is on my lap. Thats my discard


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## Orchid PE

Bathtime spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## leggo PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I did feed him and put him in a smaller mason jar. I should put the fed jar in the fridge now but pupperoni is on my lap. Thats my discard


I'm not joking when I say, I think there are recipes out there for sourdough dog biscuits using discard starter...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REMAINING STATES


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@LyceeFruit SPAM for Miss Moo


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

leggo PE said:


> I'm not joking when I say, I think there are recipes out there for sourdough dog biscuits using discard starter...


There probably are, i dont have a lot of discard right now. I plan to make the discard biscuits KAF  posted on IG yesterday


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## Orchid PE

It feels like someone told me that tomorrow I'm going to die, and now I'm just waiting for it to happen.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


IT ME


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IT ME


It me, too. More times than can be counted on one hand. So...boo...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR REPEAT TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR THREE TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR THREE TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR THREE TIME TAKERS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR FOUR TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR FOUR TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR FOUR TIME TAKERS


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR FIVETIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR FIVETIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR FIVETIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR SIX TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR SIX TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR SIX TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR SEVEN TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR SEVEN TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR SEVEN TIME TAKERS


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR EIGHT TIME TAKERS (!!!) THEY'RE OUT THERE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR EIGHT TIME TAKERS (!!!) THEY'RE OUT THERE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR EIGHT TIME TAKERS (!!!) THEY'RE OUT THERE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR EIGHT TIME TAKERS (!!!) THEY'RE OUT THERE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR EIGHT TIME TAKERS (!!!) THEY'RE OUT THERE


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR EIGHT TIME TAKERS (!!!) THEY'RE OUT THERE


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> It me, too. More times than can be counted on one hand. So...boo...


Same


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM FOR SEVEN TIME TAKERS


It me


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

LyceeFruit said:


> It me


Gahh! Fingers crossed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15358


I like the YouTube video where it's the 300 trailer but it's PG-13.

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*deep breath*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

99 more to go.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*deep breath*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

TOP


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@Chattaneer top count and milestone count?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Stole this from the Reddit thread thought y'all might find it funny


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

robbed!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 22,000!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

robbed


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Boom. Done.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Shut it down @leggo PE.

Please.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Only kidding. SPAM is best.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Good luck to everyone. I hope the SPAM helps you all.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

byebye spammers, until next half-year!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @Chattaneer top count and milestone count?


I'll have to do it tomorrow at work


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Lol this thread is still open?


----------



## Orchid PE

What do I do if it's closed down?


----------



## Orchid PE

We haven't gotten results yet!


----------



## Orchid PE

Gosh, if they don't come out tomorrow, that would make for a very long weekend.


----------



## Orchid PE

Imagine if FL didn't release for like another week or so.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I drowned my sorrows in a burrito and wine. I haven’t had a burrito in years.


----------



## Orchid PE

The wife and daughter are leaving for out of town tomorrow morning, so I'll be either celebrating or mourning by myself.


----------



## Orchid PE

If I didn't have a conference call tomorrow at 10, I would just stay home.


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Results out in Tx!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## NikR_PE

Yes, SPAM


----------



## DLD PE

Spam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Finally home SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Home and half drunk already.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Celebratory SPAM!!  ASSED2:   :thumbs:


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Yaaaaaaaaay, more SPAM!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Triple!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

every new post is a record


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Drinking and spamming


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Watching threat level midnight full movie on YouTube spam


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer said:


> Watching threat level midnight full movie on YouTube spam


haha we did that last night.

Go puck yourself.


----------



## txjennah PE

YESSSS happy that this is back open!  But i need to get off EB Mafia/this computer and stop ignoring my husband so night y'all


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Watching threat level midnight full movie on YouTube spam


Going to watch this tonight.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## KentuckyKid

fabulous spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Oh hey, almost forgot:

It's over [twenty-two] thousand!


----------



## KentuckyKid

super spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

:bananalama: Twops!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

26 pages of spam. Yall are animals!


----------



## Aiden

I would like to thank this spam thread for helping me relieve stress. It was really fun! Cheers!

Dear April Spam Thread,

Good luck. Make sure to beat this post count of over 22k!


----------



## Orchid PE

Another day of waiting spam


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 49 of The Suck, for those still waiting on holdout states.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Just another day.


I think you and I were wrong about this, RB.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

T-t-t-triple post!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am said:


> I think you and I were wrong about this, RB.


it happens, often


----------



## RBHeadge PE

This is my last work day of the year. I'm teleworking today and have no scheduled meetings. So that means I can actually get my work done today.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 49 of The Suck, for those still waiting on holdout states.


IT ME


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

FB memories told me that 7 years ago today my ex got his PE results


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

TRRIPPPLLLLEEEEE


----------



## SaltySteve PE

Will.I.Am said:


> Day 49 of The Suck, for those still waiting on holdout states.


39 states:

TN: Hodor!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Florida still waiting.


----------



## Orchid PE

So much to do at work today spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Don't want to do any of it spam


----------



## Orchid PE

Might take half the day off spam


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> IT ME


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Vermont, New Jersey, Connecticut, Georgia, Florida, Tennessee, Mississippi, Minnesota, South Dakota (officially), Colorado, New Mexico(?), and Hawaii

: Guam, CNMI, USVI


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My guess is most will be out today, with the exceptions being:

Georgia, New Jersey, Hawaii, South Dakota (officially)


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spam for those still waiting


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I wish I would have discovered EB while I was in the suck last year. I felt very lonely.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Aiden said:


> I would like to thank this spam thread for helping me relieve stress. It was really fun! Cheers!
> 
> Dear April Spam Thread,
> 
> Good luck. Make sure to beat this post count of over 22k!


We've really raised the bar v high for everyone going forward lol


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright I'm banning myself from WTTS for a little bit. I wrote a rather nasty post to someone complaining about all the chat in there, then promptly deleted it.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @Chattaneer top count and milestone count?



Chattaneer


235


squaretaper PE


174


Will.I.Am


69


LyceeFruit


56


MadamPirate


55


RBHeadge PE


47


Aiden


33


Chebyshevll PE


23


JayKay PE


22


P-E


19


phillstill


19


civilrobot


19


blybrook PE


18


SNAPE/SMOTT PE


13


txjennah PE


11


leggo PE


10


matt267 PE


9


jean15paul_PE


8


tj_PE


5


WaitingonResults


5


Dr. Barber


4


NikR


3


Wow!


3


Kevo_303, P.E.


3


vhab49_PE


3


DilutedAr18


2


TrussMe.Civil


2


Njmike PE


1


NoVanon


1


kevo_55


1


Master Slacker


1


Rodeo_EIT


1


SB_VA


1


Supernode


1


NZBound


1


Spickett


1


aspiringWRE_PE


1


WickedYetCivil


1


KentuckyKid


1


metallurgist


1





Post


User


Date


1000


RBHeadge PE


10/30/2019


2000


MadamPirate


10/31/2019


3000


squaretaper PE


11/1/2019


4000


MadamPirate


11/4/2019


5000


squaretaper PE


11/5/2019


6000


MadamPirate


11/6/2019


7000


MadamPirate


11/7/2019


7500


Will.I.Am


11/7/2019


8000


Chattaneer


11/8/2019


9000


RBHeadge PE


11/8/2019


10000


phillstill


11/12/2019


11000


LyceeFruit


11/14/2019


12000


Will.I.Am


11/14/2019


13000


Chattaneer


11/19/2019


14000


Chattaneer


11/21/2019


15000


Will.I.Am


11/21/2019


16000


Chattaneer


11/26/2019


17000


Aiden


12/3/2019


18000


Chattaneer


12/4/2019


19000


Chattaneer


12/6/2019


20000


squaretaper PE


12/9/2019


21000


RBHeadge PE


12/11/2019


22000


squaretaper PE


12/12/2019


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I saw that post. I get what they were saying, but the equivalent threads In previous years always devovled into chaos on release day. There isn't much way to control it. I decided to just ignore it.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> spam to 1k
> 
> edit: topps and 1k :bananalama:






MadamPirate said:


> SPAM TO 2k!
> 
> 2000 posts acquired!






squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM to 3,000!
> 
> Edit: Ooh! ToP! :bananalama:






MadamPirate said:


> The Wizard and Spam
> 
> WOO! 4k!






squaretaper PE said:


> Edit: Ooh! ToP! And done! :bananalama:






MadamPirate said:


> spam to 6k
> 
> ETA: tops again!






MadamPirate said:


> spam
> 
> ETA: tops!






Will.I.Am said:


> Maximum SPAMming!
> 
> Edit: TAHP!!!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:






Chattaneer said:


> Spam to 950.
> 
> Is this 8000?






RBHeadge PE said:


> get ready @Will.I.Am
> 
> 9000!
> 
> topps  :bananalama:






phillstill said:


> 10,000!!!
> 
> tops






LyceeFruit said:


> 5 boooooooooo
> 
> edit: tops  ldtimer:






Will.I.Am said:


> I'm down to SPAM.
> 
> Ooh, TOP, again!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:






Chattaneer said:


> 13k






Chattaneer said:


> 14,000!






Will.I.Am said:


> SPAM TO 15K!!!
> 
> BOOM! TOP!  :bananalama: :th_rockon:






Chattaneer said:


> Spam to 16k?!






Aiden said:


> FERGIE






Chattaneer said:


>






Chattaneer said:


> Spam






squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM MUSUBI AND TOP






RBHeadge PE said:


> ahh, thanks






squaretaper PE said:


> SPAM TO 22,000!!!




Every milestone up to now.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I saw that post. I get what they were saying, but the equivalent threads In previous years always devovled into chaos on release day. There isn't much way to control it. I decided to just ignore it.


Whiny baby.


----------



## Orchid PE

How do we delete a post?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Whiny baby.


Agreed.

I ignored the person too


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

We get our bonus envelopes today. So focus is not there.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We get our bonus envelopes today. So focus is not there.


I got mine direct deposited last night.


----------



## noPE

MadamPirate said:


> I got mine direct deposited last night.


I feel like I should report a crime based on how much Uncle Sam stole from my bonus check.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

noPE said:


> I feel like I should report a crime based on how much Uncle Sam stole from my bonus check.


Yeah, they took a third of mine. So rude.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> I got mine direct deposited last night.


We don't actually get the money til next week



noPE said:


> I feel like I should report a crime based on how much Uncle Sam stole from my bonus check.


I agree


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We don't actually get the money til next week


Rude.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I don't want to be at work.


----------



## Orchid PE

Bonuses???


----------



## MadamPirate PE

But I have to pre-makeup time for next week.


----------



## Orchid PE

At least y'all get bonuses.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

“Money?”


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Rude.


Yes. Our year-end pay schedule is even ruder



MadamPirate said:


> Yeah, they took a third of mine. So rude.


I'd love to only have 1/3 taken lol


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> But I have to pre-makeup time for next week.


wait wut


----------



## Orchid PE

Heck, I'd be ok with uncle sam taking 1/2 of a bonus check, at least 1/2 is still extra.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> wait wut


So remember that SWRQ screwed me and I have to roll over a week of PTO? I have a really important dr appt on Wednesday morning that I scheduled when I thought I'd be on vacation, so I'm in today (my Friday off) to pre-makeup the time for next Wednesday morning.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Heck, I'd be ok with uncle sam taking 1/2 of a bonus check, at least 1/2 is still extra.


Sounds like it's time for a new job, friendo.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Sounds like it's time for a new job, friendo.


I freaking work for the government, too.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Ugh, I forgot a got dang hair tie and my hair is being a butt.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> So remember that SWRQ screwed me and I have to roll over a week of PTO? I have a really important dr appt on Wednesday morning that I scheduled when I thought I'd be on vacation, so I'm in today (my Friday off) to pre-makeup the time for next Wednesday morning.


ahhh makes more sense then



Chattaneer said:


> I freaking work for the government, too.


def time for a new job


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Ugh, I forgot a got dang hair tie and my hair is being a butt.


use a pencil


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I freaking work for the government, too.


You obviously don't like money.  

Edit: Aww, I feel bad my tops is making fun of Chattaneer.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> How do we delete a post?


ask a mod

or edit it to say basically nothing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We get our bonus envelopes today. So focus is not there.


Cool, I'll get mine in like March


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Cool, I'll get mine in like March


Boyfriend does too


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> use a pencil


My hair isn't long enough for that. And I gave my friend my emergency hairtie I keep on my keys and forgot to replace it.  :brickwall:


----------



## Orchid PE

LyceeFruit said:


> def time for a new job






MadamPirate said:


> You obviously don't like money.


Well, kinda the guberment. I for a municipality. All the restrictions of government, with none of the benefits.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> My hair isn't long enough for that. And I gave my friend my emergency hairtie I keep on my keys and forgot to replace it.  :brickwall:


booooo

i think i need to replace my spare hair ties. i keep bobby pins in my desk too for backup


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Chattaneer said:


> Well, kinda the guberment. I for a municipality. All the restrictions of government, with none of the benefits.


ew


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I AM GOING TO LOSE MY SHIT WITH ALL OF THESE NON-NCEES EMAILS TODAY


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> booooo
> 
> i think i need to replace my spare hair ties. i keep bobby pins in my desk too for backup


Yeah, I tore my desk drawer apart when I got here - I thought I had a hair tie stashed in there, but nope.


----------



## Orchid PE

Really, I don't even know what we are. We're owned by the city, but operate like a corporation?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

LyceeFruit said:


> I AM GOING TO LOSE MY SHIT WITH ALL OF THESE NON-NCEES EMAILS TODAY


That was me, yesterday. A bunch of chatter about a relay firmware upgrade.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> chatter


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for people still waiting on their PE results! Good morning spammers! I hope today is the day and you won't have to sit through the weekend waiting


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> LyceeFruit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadamPirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noPE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I should report a crime based on how much Uncle Sam stole from my bonus check.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they took a third of mine. So rude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Our year-end pay schedule is even ruder
> 
> I'd love to only have 1/3 taken lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Heck, I'd be ok with uncle sam taking 1/2 of a bonus check, at least 1/2 is still extra.
Click to expand...

I pretty much assume/know that I will lose half of my paycheck to taxes or some other withholding. I've made my peace with it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Alright, It's Frozen 2 soundtrack time again.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I pretty much assume/know that I will lose half of my paycheck to taxes or some other withholding. I've made my peace with it.


Yeah mine is about half hits my bank account between taxes &amp; retirement contributions


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

..."paid?"


----------



## txjennah PE

Working on the report section that my PM took five months to review. Texas updated their PCLs in November and now I've got to re-run stats for the analytes that changed. ARGH


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Whiny baby.


I saw that comment.  There's the entire state thread that is literally mapping out every update, and takes all of five seconds to find on the home page...


----------



## Orchid PE

I hope this FL audit thing isn't real.


----------



## txjennah PE

I need to see if Texas has released the scores.  Disappointed that I haven't seen lurkers bragging about their high scores yet.


----------



## Orchid PE

If the audit is legit, and it's happening today, then I think it's safe to assume results _may_ not be out today for FL. And it not today, then this weekend is going to be super long. Esp. since the girls are out of town. At least I have the dogs and ufc.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> I hope this FL audit thing isn't real.


I doubt it, who said it?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I saw that comment.  There's the entire state thread that is literally mapping out every update, and takes all of five seconds to find on the home page...


But expecting things to be handed to you is cooler.

Chucklehead.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> I doubt it, who said it?


Suck thread.


----------



## Orchid PE

At least when I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> But expecting things to be handed to you is cooler.
> 
> Chucklehead.


Like if scrolling for two seconds is hard work, then should you really be going for your PE...?


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Like if scrolling for two seconds is hard work, then should you really be going for your PE...?


Hence previous conversations with other members that shall not be named.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> Suck thread.


I'd take anything they say with a grain of salt, could still be trolling.  I would be surprised if NCEES released the results if a state needs to audit theirs, but I don't know the situation.


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'd take anything they say with a grain of salt, could still be trolling.  I would be surprised if NCEES released the results if a state needs to audit theirs, but I don't know the situation.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Alright I'm banning myself from WTTS for a little bit. I wrote a rather nasty post to someone complaining about all the chat in there, then promptly deleted it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Like if scrolling for two seconds is hard work, then should you really be going for your PE...?


For reals. I'm totally over the gimmie-culture.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15375


No, it was REALLY bad.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> For reals. I'm totally over the gimmie-culture.


::sits on lawn::

And this is a free site, run by volunteers...the amount of information on here is incredible and helped me so much when I was studying for the PE.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh, that guy in WTTS thread was ridic.  I almost did a 'mean JK'-post, which I hate.

Came back to SPAM so I wouldn't give into their negativity.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> ::sits on lawn::
> 
> And this is a free site, run by volunteers...the amount of information on here is incredible and helped me so much when I was studying for the PE.


For reals, it's been super helpful. This is how I found both Zach and Justin's material, which I never would have found on my own. And it's keeping me sane.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh, that guy in WTTS thread was ridic.  I almost did a 'mean JK'-post, which I hate.
> 
> Came back to SPAM so I wouldn't give into their negativity.


I mean, didn't they realize they were dealing with the legendary @JayKay PE? How ignorant of them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> If the audit is legit, and it's happening today, then I think it's safe to assume results _may_ not be out today for FL. And it not today, then this weekend is going to be super long. Esp. since the girls are out of town. At least I have the dogs and ufc.


I recommend looking through the previous sessions' Florida threads. I'm pretty sure this has happened before.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I mean, didn't they realize they were dealing with the legendary @JayKay PE? How ignorant of them.


Legendary for being gassy, fuck yeah.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I recommend looking through the previous sessions' Florida threads. I'm pretty sure this has happened before.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15386


You and I are in the same boat right now.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

FL out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15388


Ok Mr. HTML. Is this real or fake?


----------



## Orchid PE

Real.


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15388


Congratulations!!!! DDD


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer said:


> Real.


Congrats! Looks like your dad's christmas present came early!

Torque!  :bananalama:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15388


Congratulations!


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15388


DANG YOU! CONGRATS!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15388


NOICE! WELL DONE!


----------



## Orchid PE

Still have a few more states to go.


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for @MadamPirate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  Kill me now.  I just found out one of my older coworkers cc's themselves on emails they send.  When I was sending and email they asked me why I don't, and got confused when I said I can just find the email I sent in my send box...I am worried.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  Kill me now.  I just found out one of my older coworkers cc's themselves on emails they send.  When I was sending and email they asked me why I don't, and got confused when I said I can just find the email I sent in my send box...I am worried.


"Common sense isn't common." - some person once


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  Kill me now.  I just found out one of my older coworkers cc's themselves on emails they send.  When I was sending and email they asked me why I don't, and got confused when I said I can just find the email I sent in my send box...I am worried.


Hahaha one of my older coworkers does this too!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  Kill me now.  I just found out one of my older coworkers cc's themselves on emails they send.  When I was sending and email they asked me why I don't, and got confused when I said I can just find the email I sent in my send box...I am worried.


Meh. Sounds like they're not hip on technology.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Meh. Sounds like they're not hip on technology.


Maybe they need a new hip.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper PE said:


> Maybe they need a new hip.


Well played, sir.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Miner

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  Kill me now.  I just found out one of my older coworkers cc's themselves on emails they send.  When I was sending and email they asked me why I don't, and got confused when I said I can just find the email I sent in my send box...I am worried.


I have a coworker that does that too!  AND he prints them all off and puts them in a binder!!!! It's infuriating....


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  Kill me now.  I just found out one of my older coworkers cc's themselves on emails they send.  When I was sending and email they asked me why I don't, and got confused when I said I can just find the email I sent in my send box...I am worried.


I know some people add themselves to their contacts, so that if they get hacked and someone sends emails to "all contacts," they'll get the email too. But not cc'ing just because.


----------



## JayKay PE

Miner said:


> I have a coworker that does that too!  AND he prints them all off and puts them in a binder!!!! It's infuriating....


I don't think it's that bad...but they have a huge office that is just...filled to the brim with stuff.  I don't bring a lot of stuff into work, except maybe some knickknacks, so that is blowing my mind.

Also, @Chattaneer, aren't you supposed to have a different name now?


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Chattaneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do I LOOK LIKE AN ENGINEERING INTERN TO YOU???
> 
> 
> 
> Presently? yes.
Click to expand...

That's Mr. Chattaneer to you.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> Spam for @MadamPirate!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on, Colorado!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am completely unfocused at work right now


----------



## txjennah PE

spam for Colorado to get their shit together!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's Mr. Chattaneer to you.


lol, you must've been waiting a month for this moment. You've earned it.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## Orchid PE

Suck it, Rocky.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Miner said:


> I have a coworker that does that too!  AND he prints them all off and puts them in a binder!!!! It's infuriating....


There was an old manager in HR at my first job. He "didn't do" email. His admin would print all his email twice a day and give them to him. He would read the printed email and hand-write replies. His admin would them type them up and reply to the email. My mind was blown.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There was an old manager in HR at my first job. He "didn't do" email. His admin would print all his email twice a day and give them to him. He would read the printed email and hand-write replies. His admin would them type them up and reply to the email. My mind was blown.


Like a boss.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There was an old manager in HR at my first job. He "didn't do" email. His admin would print all his email twice a day and give them to him. He would read the printed email and hand-write replies. His admin would them type them up and reply to the email. My mind was blown.


Sounds like something Ron Swanson would do.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There was an old manager in HR at my first job. He "didn't do" email. His admin would print all his email twice a day and give them to him. He would read the printed email and hand-write replies. His admin would them type them up and reply to the email. My mind was blown.


I...kind of like that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> There was an old manager in HR at my first job. He "didn't do" email. His admin would print all his email twice a day and give them to him. He would read the printed email and hand-write replies. His admin would them type them up and reply to the email. My mind was blown.






squaretaper PE said:


> I...kind of like that.


I mean. It did have the effect of people would just not email him if they could avoid it. So I dunno, maybe he was onto something.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I mean. It did have the effect of people would just not email him if they could avoid it. So I dunno, maybe he was onto something.


An extra step: the original SPAM filter.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper PE said:


> An extra step: the original SPAM filter.


Spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer said:


> Spam.


SPAM?


----------



## txjennah PE

Coloradoooooooo we really need you right now SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Colorado? More like ColoraNO... Ok, that's nothing.

Let's go Colorado!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate so she can buy ALL THE YARN WHEN SHE PASSES


----------



## Miner

jean15paul_PE said:


> There was an old manager in HR at my first job. He "didn't do" email. His admin would print all his email twice a day and give them to him. He would read the printed email and hand-write replies. His admin would them type them up and reply to the email. My mind was blown.


I think you're the only person that could top mine


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I was so cool yesterday and now I'm functionally useless.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

LyceeFruit said:


> We get our bonus envelopes today. So focus is not there.


I was just handed my "holiday gift" from my company. A $35 Walmart gift card.

End of year bonuses don't arrive until Feb/March because it's based on both company and individual performance. So they have to crunch a bunch of accounting numbers for the year AND complete employee evaluations.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## txjennah PE

Coloradoooooooooooo quit having your Christmas breakfast and release those results! spam for Colorado! spam for @MadamPirate!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> View attachment 15400


Not hate. Anxiety.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Not hate. Anxiety.


That's as close as I could get to what I was going for.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> That's as close as I could get to what I was going for.


Fair.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Fair.


Under 500 to go!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

Get to 2k before results are released!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## txjennah PE

COLORADO STOP TALKING ABOUT CHRISTMAS PLANS WITH YOUR MOM AND POST THE RESULTS ALREADY

edit: Top!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> COLORADO STOP TALKING ABOUT CHRISTMAS PLANS WITH YOUR MOM AND POST THE RESULTS ALREADY
> 
> edit: Top!!


Whoa, nice snipe.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO COME ON COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Colorado doesn't look like a word anymore.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> This thread is ridiculous.


Whyssat?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> Whyssat?


The sheer volume of SPAM. I love it.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> The sheer volume of SPAM. I love it.


It's pretty great.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Centennial State!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I have a cookie exchange in 30 mins. I bet results come while I'm away from my desk


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## MadamPirate PE

PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM PANIC! AT THE DISCO SPAM


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Haven't you people ever heard of closing the GD door!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA (they're still waiting, too...)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR GEORGIA


----------



## Orchid PE

Let the spam flow!


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## txjennah PE

Coloradoooo you are keeping @MadamPirate from buying celebratory yarn, let's get on this.


----------



## Orchid PE

@MadamPirate Did you do power?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> @MadamPirate Did you do power?


I did. So I'm totally tripping.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> I did. So I'm totally tripping.


Awesome. Are you actively working in power (like utility) or consulting?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Awesome. Are you actively working in power (like utility) or consulting?


Consulting. Which is why I do a little bit of everything.


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Consulting. Which is why I do a little bit of everything.


Have you done lighting design?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Have you done lighting design?


Yep! I use Visual to do it.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Oops, meeting time! bbs


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Yep! I use Visual to do it.


I used to do some lighting, and then refreshed for the exam. Waste of time.


----------



## Orchid PE

I used Visual once, back in 2012, and I was like, nah dawg this program ain't for me.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> I used Visual once, back in 2012, and I was like, nah dawg this program ain't for me.


It sucks ass. I hates it.


----------



## MDeebs PE

Visual is brutal. It's like half-based off CAD commands and inputs, but just different enough that it's infuriating to use. And add in the fact that its very unstable. Rough to use.


----------



## Orchid PE

Sounds like there might be a market for better lighting software.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ooooof, so, seems like I might be coming in this weekend to see the in-house crew replace some sanitary piping...which has been dripping grease in the basement.

I am afraid of seeing what is in those pipes, tbh, but I also would rather come and see it than tell the contractor one thing and then get a CO for something different.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ooooof, so, seems like I might be coming in this weekend to see the in-house crew replace some sanitary piping...which has been dripping grease in the basement.
> 
> I am afraid of seeing what is in those pipes, tbh, but I also would rather come and see it than tell the contractor one thing and then get a CO for something different.


Ew.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Back from cookie exchange. Still no results.


----------



## leggo PE

Spammin' for Colorado results to come out!!


----------



## leggo PE

This is the most crucial time of the spam thread. It's when there are a couple more states waiting for results, when literally every other state has released them already...

And it might go away again at any time.


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Oops, meeting time! bbs






MadamPirate said:


> Back from cookie exchange. Still no results.


Your meeting was a cookie exchange?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Your meeting was a cookie exchange?


Hell yes it was.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> This is the most crucial time of the spam thread. It's when there are a couple more states waiting for results, when literally every other state has released them already...
> 
> And it might go away again at any time.


PLEASE DONT TAKE IT AWAY I WILL LITERALLY DIE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I think @MadamPirate is about to lose it. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM FOR COLORADO!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I just got a junk email and almost had a heart attack.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

squaretaper PE said:


> I think @MadamPirate is about to lose it. :rotflmao:


This sucks SO BAD


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I've been so cool like this whole time and now I'm falling apart


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## leggo PE

Don't worry, I won't be the one to close it! I love spam. Unless, for some reason, no one else closes it for like, the next several days.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO KEEP THE SPAM THREAD OPEN FOR COLORADO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> Don't worry, I won't be the one to close it! I love spam. Unless, for some reason, no one else closes it for like, the next several days.


This is the only thing keeping a thread on my sanity at the moment


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> This is the only thing keeping a thread on my sanity at the moment


I understand! I've been there before, myself. CA only became a first day release state when it decoupled the PE exam from applying for licensure. Often it would be a week after the first day release when CA would finally release, because they'd finished coordinating the PE exam results with the state specific exam results. Thank GOODNESS they don't do that mess any more.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> I understand! I've been there before, myself. CA only became a first day release state when it decoupled the PE exam from applying for licensure. Often it would be a week after the first day release when CA would finally release, because they'd finished coordinating the PE exam results with the state specific exam results. Thank GOODNESS they don't do that mess any more.


Colorado just decoupled. I'm wondering if that may be part of the holdup, is some people applied before the decoupling.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> Colorado just decoupled. I'm wondering if that may be part of the holdup, is some people applied before the decoupling.


I think the joke with CO before has been that they're too busy smoking weed, too. But that applies to more states now than it used to...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> I think the joke with CO before has been that they're too busy smoking weed, too. But that applies to more states now than it used to...


I knowwwwww. 

But now I don't even know WTF is taking so long


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

SPAM! AT THE DISCO ​


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## txjennah PE

I just got out of a meeting and was hoping that Colorado was out, come on Colorado!


----------



## txjennah PE

Spam for @MadamPirate and her sanity!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam


----------



## leggo PE

Will it get to 23k??


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Losing my everloving mind spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k! @squaretaper PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k! @Will.I.Am


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k! @Chattaneer


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k! @LyceeFruit


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k! @civilrobot


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k! @RBHeadge PE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## KentuckyKid

spam for colorado! 🏔


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## KentuckyKid




----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## KentuckyKid

spam-a-lam-jam


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

gotta keep on spamming for @LyceeFruit!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam on spammers


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> gotta keep on spamming for @LyceeFruit!


@LyceeFruit passed!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

oh we are super close


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spam to 23,000?!?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

hooray 23k! we are almost there!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper PE said:


> @LyceeFruit passed!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty-smiley-048: :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## KentuckyKid

squaretaper PE said:


> @LyceeFruit passed!!!


AAAWWWWEESSSOOOOMMMEEE!!!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

[No message]


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Spam to 23k!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 23,000!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

you step away to eat a cupcake and you miss a lot.


----------



## KentuckyKid

chocolate milk spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

BOOM DONE


----------



## MadamPirate PE

WE DID IT


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'ma go get lunch. Hopefully results while I'm gone.


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K ONLY WE LIMIT OURSELVES


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF YOUR DREAMS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K THERE IS NO I IN TEAM


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K WHAT IS LOVE?


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K BABY DON'T HURT ME


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> SPAM TO 50K BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF YOUR DREAMS


@txjennah PE is scaring me. I think the caffeine power is with this one... 50k???


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K I WANT TO KNOW WHAT LOVE IS


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K I WANT YOU TO SHOW ME


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> @txjennah PE is scaring me. I think the caffeine power is with this one... 50k???


I did have a Coke with my lunch...


----------



## txjennah PE

SPAM TO 50K UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## Orchid PE

Holy cow this is a large thread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> SPAM TO 50K UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


LMAO.

Also, your rank...I'm dying. :rotflmao:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, no...


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

It's over [twenty-three] thousand!


----------



## txjennah PE

squaretaper PE said:


> LMAO.
> 
> Also, your rank...I'm dying. :rotflmao:


You're the first one to notice!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

txjennah PE said:


> You're the first one to notice!!


But still: No...

Edit: Ooh! Unintended ToP! :bananalama:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Orchid PE

Where are we on the Colorado situation?


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer said:


> Where are we on the Colorado situation?


Still no results.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Also, I'm coming down from the anxiety of this morning, and now just feel lethargic.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's still lunch hour in Colorado.


----------



## txjennah PE

Ok Colorado it's cool that you're having a holiday lunch and all, but please release results for @MadamPirate


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am so stressed


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I am officially about to lose my shit.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Especially since they posted the pass rate.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I don't know how much longer I can hold out.


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## DLD PE

SPAM for @MadamPirate


----------



## Road Guy

Did we open this up for the poor souls whose states haven’t released results yet?


----------



## txjennah PE

Road Guy said:


> Did we open this up for the poor souls whose states haven’t released results yet?


Yes! spam for @MadamPirate!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## txjennah PE

Colorado you're making everyone sad, release the results SPAM.  spam for @MadamPirate


----------



## MadamPirate PE

This sucks.


----------



## DLD PE

MadamPirate said:


> This sucks.
> 
> View attachment 15448


You've got to be freakin kidding me


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> This sucks.
> 
> View attachment 15448


It really really sucks.  I hope it is not 2-3 weeks.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I'm hiding in the bathroom at work because I can't stop crying. 

I'm trying to remind myself that at least @LyceeFruit passed and it's awesome to try to cheer myself up.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM FOR @MadamPirate


----------



## txjennah PE

Colorado! Stop relying on Santa to deliver PE results and release the scores! spam for @MadamPirate!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

*(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻*  @MadamPirate


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> This sucks.
> 
> *pic*


Bleh!


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> I'm hiding in the bathroom at work because I can't stop crying.
> 
> I'm trying to remind myself that at least @LyceeFruit passed and it's awesome to try to cheer myself up.


::hugs:: this is so shitty.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> ::hugs:: this is so shitty.


Thank you. I'm trying to do what I did the day of the PE and allow myself five minutes to cry and then get my shit together, but it's not working.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to do what I did the day of the PE and allow myself five minutes to cry and then get my shit together, but it's not working.


It's okay.  This is super stressful and sometimes crying is the best tonic.


----------



## envirotex

Every year there's always at least one state that takes extra special care with results...Sorry it's CO this time @MadamPirate


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> It's okay.  This is super stressful and sometimes crying is the best tonic.


Now I'm all pissed off. Wheeee Phase 5 finally!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

MadamPirate said:


> Thank you. I'm trying to do what I did the day of the PE and allow myself five minutes to cry and then get my shit together, but it's not working.


Jusy cry, its ok to cry!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

LyceeFruit said:


> Jusy cry, its ok to cry!!!


Absolutely this!  You aren't weak for crying.  There has been a lot of ugly crying involved with this exam on my end


----------



## txjennah PE

Colorado, you are getting coal in your stocking from Santa if you do not release PE exam scores soon.


----------



## leggo PE

Omg I have ugly cried because of this stupid exam SO MANY TIMES. Cry if you need to! Go home early if you need to and are able to! The wait if you're not a first day release is the worst wait, by far.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@MadamPirate get it out. I cried a big ugly cry yesterday for several hours over my salad, at the street lights, in Walmart. I left my office to look at the results and then I unexpectedly exploded with emotion.

im telling you all of that to say it’s normal. You invested a lot of time and energy into studying and preparing. You sacrificed time away from things you like to do and people you like to spend time with to make it to Exam day.

That wait is ridiculous and I’m sorry you’re going through this. so it’s understandable that you are upset.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Sorry I just went back and read about how crappy CO is handling the results.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

civilrobot said:


> Sorry I just went back and read about how crappy CO is handling the results.


Thanks - It's just really freaking tough.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Wow, I missed a ton of SPAM.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Wow, I missed a ton of SPAM.


Yeah, I stress-spammed to 23k today, with @squaretaper PE's help


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot said:


> @MadamPirate get it out. I cried a big ugly cry yesterday for several hours over my salad, at the street lights, in Walmart. I left my office to look at the results and then I unexpectedly exploded with emotion.
> 
> im telling you all of that to say it’s normal. You invested a lot of time and energy into studying and preparing. You sacrificed time away from things you like to do and people you like to spend time with to make it to Exam day.
> 
> That wait is ridiculous and I’m sorry you’re going through this. so it’s understandable that you are upset.


::big hugs to to you:: and absolutely agree with everything you said. After my failed attempts, I called my now-husband and took a walk around our campus buildings while sobbing.  When I took the exam the third time, I was so sure I failed that I sobbed the entire way home (husband was driving, so no one was in danger, haha).  It's healthy to release all that pent-up stress and sadness.  And I think it helps you heal a lot faster too.


----------



## txjennah PE

MadamPirate said:


> Thanks - It's just really freaking tough.


I can't give you enough hugs, I'm so sorry! I hope you buy squishy sadness yarn this weekend.


----------



## txjennah PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can't give you enough hugs, I'm so sorry! I hope you buy squishy sadness yarn this weekend.


@MadamPirate You can probably tell that yarn stress shopping is something I am fond of doing...


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> I can't give you enough hugs, I'm so sorry! I hope you buy squishy sadness yarn this weekend.


Probably not - it's the husband's birthday tomorrow, and it is supposed to snow Sunday. I might go squish one of my kitties real good when I get home, though.


----------



## txjennah PE

Alrighty spammers, I am going to head home.  I am so so sorry Colorado folks are having to deal with this. I know it's going to be impossible not think about this exam during the weekend, but I hope y'all can at least find a little fun and relaxation.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate You can probably tell that yarn stress shopping is something I am fond of doing...


I have $100 from my birthday, plus my bonus. I like yarn stress shopping, but it will depend on the hubs, like I said.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

MadamPirate said:


> Yeah, I stress-spammed to 23k today, with @squaretaper PE's help


By all means. I'm sorry DORA/NCEES is dropping the ball this round... Given my interactions with Colorado's State government, I'm not surprised, but I feel bad for you. 

:sniff:


----------



## Orchid PE

@MadamPirate Are you feeling any better? I can't imagine what it would be like still waiting, you've held out much long than I ever could! Hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Kanienkeha4

SPAM CO DORA


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> @MadamPirate Are you feeling any better? I can't imagine what it would be like still waiting, you've held out much long than I ever could! Hopefully not much longer.


Yes and no. I'm going to liberally apply wine when I get home, and drink myself stupid. That'll make me feel better.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> By all means. I'm sorry DORA/NCEES is dropping the ball this round... Given my interactions with Colorado's State government, I'm not surprised, but I feel bad for you.
> 
> :sniff:


Thanks, friend. I'm happy you passed, though!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> Yes and no. I'm going to liberally apply wine when I get home, and drink myself stupid. That'll make me feel better.


What a terrible day this has been. Seriously though, it sounds like you're still handling this better than most people could! Cabernet?


----------



## leggo PE

It's truly terrible to have to wait through a weekend after basically everyone else has released results. I sincerely hope to the highest of my ability that results are somehow released today or that otherwise, it's first thing Monday morning!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What a terrible day this has been. Seriously though, it sounds like you're still handling this better than most people could! Cabernet?


nah. Moscato I was saving for this situation.


----------



## leggo PE

@MadamPirate, I can only say that I hope this all becomes a ridiculously funny story when you see that green box!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

leggo PE said:


> @MadamPirate, I can only say that I hope this all becomes a ridiculously funny story when you see that green box!


I really hope so. 

Or I'm going home early if it happens next week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Day 50 of The Suck for @MadamPirate and the others waiting in CO, GA, and HI.


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam.


----------



## Austenite

C'mon Hawaii! SPAM MUSUBI!

View attachment 15148


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

My favorite part about Christmas with kids is introducing them to traditions we had as kids. I’m showing them the classic Grinch cartoon.

And SPAM morning to all of you’s guys


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Day 50 of The Suck for @MadamPirate and the others waiting in CO, GA, and HI.






Austenite said:


> C'mon Hawaii! SPAM MUSUBI!
> 
> View attachment 15148


Hawaii released a couple hours ago


----------



## RBHeadge PE

or rather, the mail started arriving with Hawaii's results today.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

:afro:


----------



## Orchid PE

I just downed a whole dominos buffalo chicken pizza. It was glorious.

But now my lactose intolerance is kicking in.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Colorado spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Colorado at least has some results out...

Georgia SPAM!


----------



## Orchid PE

CO GA spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

COGA spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Coga spam.


----------



## Orchid PE

Conga spam


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Orchid PE

Anda.


----------



## Orchid PE

Top.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hello spammers about to make chili after an unwise decision to have coffee in the evening UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


----------



## Orchid PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hello spammers about to make chili after an unwise decision to have coffee in the evening UNTZ UNTZ UNTZ


I might need to make some coffee. I'm trying to stay up to watch a fight, but it starts at 10pm   I'm usually in bed by 8pm. 

Making chili this late for dinner??


----------



## Orchid PE

Chili spam.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Calorie counting spam


----------



## txjennah PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I might need to make some coffee. I'm trying to stay up to watch a fight, but it starts at 10pm   I'm usually in bed by 8pm.
> 
> Making chili this late for dinner??


Yeah our eating schedule is all messed up. I'm now getting very sleepy, coffee didn't do shit.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

I hid from the internet today. Took the hubs to breakfast for his bday, went to Costco, came home and took a two hour nap, listened to an audiobook for a bit, then out to dinner. Home, relaxing with a cat.


----------



## P-E

Did something happen last week?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

P-E said:


> Did something happen last week?


Nah, a few of us just decided to get together and change our usernames.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, Day 52 of The Suck, for those still waiting.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Hoping @MadamPirate is okay.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Quintuple post!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Colorado SPAM!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

so this sucks. one hour before the results came out in my state, I registered for a lottery for a race.... didn't think I would get in.

I got in. 

On top of that, the race is one week before test day. I think I may downgrade and try to run anyway. The one mistake I made personally during the last exam cycle was that I stopped exercising and it took a huge toll on my mental and physical well being. not saying I should sabotage myself but killing myself with sleep deprivation and no exercise obviously didn't do me any favors.

Also, I now have a knee injury from getting back to running and HIIT training all at once and too fast. So that's fun.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

COLORADO SPAM!!!!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Apparently, CO doesn't know about our thread. If they did, then they would have released the results.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

need. more. spam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NEXT


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NEXT!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NEXT!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

NEXT!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

school delay spam


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

dusting of snow spam!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

these kids are weak sauce - spam!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TOP!!!!!!

spam all day


----------



## JayKay PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Nah, a few of us just decided to get together and change our usernames.


I laugh at this because I didn't change my username for like almost a year after I got my PE?  I stayed JayKay0914 until recently...because I am lazy.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

civilrobot said:


> so this sucks. one hour before the results came out in my state, I registered for a lottery for a race.... didn't think I would get in.
> 
> I got in.
> 
> On top of that, the race is one week before test day. I think I may downgrade and try to run anyway. The one mistake I made personally during the last exam cycle was that I stopped exercising and it took a huge toll on my mental and physical well being. not saying I should sabotage myself but killing myself with sleep deprivation and no exercise obviously didn't do me any favors.
> 
> Also, I now have a knee injury from getting back to running and HIIT training all at once and too fast. So that's fun.


I did that both the 1st time I took the test and this time. I ran at random for this cycle but my focus was almost exclusively studying - I felt guilty running since it was time I could use to spend with my boyfriend or doing chores. It was not good


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Hoping @MadamPirate is okay.


I'm here, just annoyed at my dumb state.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot said:


> so this sucks. one hour before the results came out in my state, I registered for a lottery for a race.... didn't think I would get in.
> 
> I got in.
> 
> On top of that, the race is one week before test day. I think I may downgrade and try to run anyway. The one mistake I made personally during the last exam cycle was that I stopped exercising and it took a huge toll on my mental and physical well being. not saying I should sabotage myself but killing myself with sleep deprivation and no exercise obviously didn't do me any favors.
> 
> Also, I now have a knee injury from getting back to running and HIIT training all at once and too fast. So that's fun.


Wait.  Let me unpack this post.

So, you registered for race = got in, but now you have to retake PE exam?  I'm assuming this is for April 2020?  Is there a reason you need to retake the PE right away/next testing period (like a guaranteed promotion is just waiting for you to get the letters, or was it just implied)?  I did that and got completely burned out (took in April 2017/October 2017), relationships got trashed, physically and mentally exhausted.  Had a cruise planned with a friend literally a week before the April 2018 exam, was thinking about either cancelling the cruise or trying to juggle studying while on the cruise, and had a literal "what are you doing, JK?" before stepping back and looking at it all with a new viewpoint.  Rescheduled my exam for October 2017 and enjoyed the vacation.  Over the summer, instead of waiting for August to begin studying, I took a more "July, I will re-review my notes previously".  I had the on-demand/virtual classroom School of PE, so I already had access to all the class papers.  I really went through things more methodical prior to the class starting so I knew my weaknesses/strengths better.  Tabbed things in my book that I needed tabbed, instead of tabbing everything like my previous times.  Felt much better going into the exam (mentally and just...feeling better) and passed on the third time.

I say take your time.  Get back into shape.  Figure out a routine before you need to throw all the studying back into it.  Let yourself resettle at work.  You can do this!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait.  Let me unpack this post.


@civilrobot, did you sign up for EET for April 2019, then use your retake for October 2019, or was Oct 2019 your first time taking EET? I didn't take any review course at any point, but I was looking into EET about a week ago, when I was in the Schrodinger's Cat Subphase of Phase 4 of The Suck. If you initially signed up for Oct 2019, I think you're on the hook to use your retake for Apr 2020. Otherwise, I think you'd be free to take JK's advice, if it suits you.

You may have already known all this, btw.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Also, I just purchased my stamp from @PE Stamps. I'm excited.


----------



## JayKay PE

Kill me.  Me and a couple of people were the last to get our computers updated to Windows 10 in our office.  I have Windows 10 at home, so not a big thing, just a pain to do the backup, but IT sent a link that you literally run and then click a different link to re-extract.  Unfortunately...the women who sits across the hall from me (the one I had talked about who cc's herself on all her emails), is...not handling this upgrade well.  First she couldn't figure out how to run the windows backup link.  Now she can't find outlook, even though I told her to click on the magnifying glass and type in the program.  Now she's complaining to the air about all the differences and how she can't find her folders.

Maybe I'm being petty, but I've plugged in my headphones so she'll stop asking questions to the air in the hopes that I'll keep responding to them.  I just...I can't.


----------



## MadamPirate PE

annoyed at colorado spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

really annoyed at colorado spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Super annoyed at colorado spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Going to go listen to a murder book spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

got me some breakfast spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

and a cup of coffee spam


----------



## MadamPirate PE

maybe I'll get a granola bar


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Or a banana


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Everything hurts


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Kill me.  Me and a couple of people were the last to get our computers updated to Windows 10 in our office.  I have Windows 10 at home, so not a big thing, just a pain to do the backup, but IT sent a link that you literally run and then click a different link to re-extract.  Unfortunately...the women who sits across the hall from me (the one I had talked about who cc's herself on all her emails), is...not handling this upgrade well.  First she couldn't figure out how to run the windows backup link.  Now she can't find outlook, even though I told her to click on the magnifying glass and type in the program.  Now she's complaining to the air about all the differences and how she can't find her folders.
> 
> Maybe I'm being petty, but I've plugged in my headphones so she'll stop asking questions to the air in the hopes that I'll keep responding to them.  I just...I can't.


my being hurts for you


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

i think i'm getting sick


----------



## MadamPirate PE

wireless headphones are awesome


----------



## MadamPirate PE

so many murder


----------



## MadamPirate PE

Kenda sounds weird when he cusses


----------



## MadamPirate PE

COLORADO IS OUT!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

MadamPirate said:


> COLORADO IS OUT!!!
> 
> View attachment 15499


YEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## Orchid PE

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Orchid PE

@squaretaper PE

@Will.I.Am PE

@LyceeFruit

@RBHeadge PE

@ChebyshevII PE

@JayKay PE

@txjennah PE

@leggo PE

@envirotex

@NikR_PE


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

MadamPirate said:


> COLORADO IS OUT!!!
> 
> View attachment 15499


AHHHHHH YOU DID IT

Congrats!!!


----------



## JayKay PE

MadamPirate said:


> COLORADO IS OUT!!!
> 
> View attachment 15499


WHAAATGYWSAHGUIEFVS.  YES.  AMAZING!  SO EXCITED FOR YOU.  AND WE DEF KNOW IT'S BECAUSE YOU SPAMMED SO MUCH.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

OMOGSH CONGRATS @MadamPirate i GASPED AND ALMOST CLAPPED MY HANDS FOR YOU AT MY DESK. SO PROUD


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## NikR_PE

MadamPirate said:


> COLORADO IS OUT!!!
> 
> View attachment 15499


Awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MadamPirate said:


> COLORADO IS OUT!!!
> 
> View attachment 15499


@MadamPirate!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@MadamPirate, LIT AF, PE.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

T-t-t-triple post!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Get the SPAM in before the thread closes!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!

Oh, TOP!!  :bananalama:   :th_rockon:


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## txjennah PE

@MadamPirate HOLY SHIT I'm so happy that you got good news after waiting for so long.  Celebratory yarn is in order!  Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Orchid PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Also, I just purchased my stamp from @PE Stamps. I'm excited.


Stamp or seal?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

[No message]


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000? SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000? SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000? SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Orchid PE

Spam!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## MadamPirate PE

txjennah PE said:


> @MadamPirate HOLY SHIT I'm so happy that you got good news after waiting for so long.  Celebratory yarn is in order!  Congratulations, I'm so happy for you!


I may have preemptively purchased celebratory yarn yesterday.... but it was more moping yarn, but it's celebratory today!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

SPAM to 24K!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> Also, I just purchased my stamp from @PE Stamps. I'm excited.


Neat to have, I got mine immediately as well. Buuuuut, I have yet to use it for real. I just drop the stamp into CAD and wet sign. It's a hassle to stamp a bazillion drawings, I'm lazy...

I have stamped a bunch of scrap paper, which is fun.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000? SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000? SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000? SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

any good spam in the last 14 pages from this weekend


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> any good spam in the last 14 pages from this weekend


@MadamPirate passed.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

SPAM TO 24,000?


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Stamp or seal?


I'm not sure what distinction you're making, but I'm buying a physical stamp. Disclaimer: I won't be affixing a seal (in any form) to anything for years to come.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Will.I.Am PE said:


> I'm not sure what distinction you're making, but I'm buying a physical stamp. Disclaimer: I won't be affixing a seal (in any form) to anything for years to come.


I'm assume that means ink stamp vs a metal embossing seal.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm assume that means ink stamp vs a metal embossing seal.


Yeah, I bought an ink stamp, if anyone's curious.

Oooh, surprise TOP!!  :bananalama:   :th_rockon:


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm happy it has finally snowed in the Midwest.  I forgot how much my body is def made for cold weather as I wandered around after getting my cold brew.  

Also, trick of parking under the overpass near my apartment = the best idea I may have had in my whole adult life.  Didn't have to dig myself out or clean off my car.  Made my life so much easier this morning.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Made my life so much easier this morning.


Wicked smahhht SPAM.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper PE said:


> Wicked smahhht SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

I'M SORRY COWORKERS, I CANNOT GO TO LUNCH WITH YOU. THERE IS SNOW COMING.  I NEED TO LEAVE SOON.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm happy it has finally snowed in the Midwest.  I forgot how much my body is def made for cold weather as I wandered around after getting my cold brew.
> 
> Also, trick of parking under the overpass near my apartment = the best idea I may have had in my whole adult life.  Didn't have to dig myself out or clean off my car.  Made my life so much easier this morning.


Ugh lol this is smart!  We don't have a ton of room in our garage, so this morning as I was cleaning off my car, I was like, "Self, you'll be in Austin next week and it'll be 75 degrees.  This is fine. THIS IS FINE."


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> I'M SORRY COWORKERS, I CANNOT GO TO LUNCH WITH YOU. THERE IS SNOW COMING.  I NEED TO LEAVE SOON.


IT'S STARTING WHERE I AM.

Usually I don't mind cleaning off my car (little Corolla = not that much surface area), but if I don't need to work at cleaning it off I'd rather not.  Also, def not going to the gym/movies tonight if the snow is already starting at noon.

...plus co-worker is still asking questions into the air/has stated multiple times she is bad at computers and has now announced many times that she got all her files back after IT came and restarted her computer.  Kiiiiiiill me.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> IT'S STARTING WHERE I AM.
> 
> Usually I don't mind cleaning off my car (little Corolla = not that much surface area), but if I don't need to work at cleaning it off I'd rather not.  Also, def not going to the gym/movies tonight if the snow is already starting at noon.
> 
> ...plus co-worker is still asking questions into the air/has stated multiple times she is bad at computers and has now announced many times that she got all her files back after IT came and restarted her computer.  Kiiiiiiill me.


NO IT CANNOT BE STARTING I AM NOT READY


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> IT'S STARTING WHERE I AM.
> 
> Usually I don't mind cleaning off my car (little Corolla = not that much surface area), but if I don't need to work at cleaning it off I'd rather not.  Also, def not going to the gym/movies tonight if the snow is already starting at noon.
> 
> ...plus co-worker is still asking questions into the air/has stated multiple times she is bad at computers and has now announced many times that she got all her files back after IT came and restarted her computer.  Kiiiiiiill me.


Wait IT had to restart her computer for her? ...............................


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> NO IT CANNOT BE STARTING I AM NOT READY


SMALL FLOATY FLUFF FLAKES FALLING GENTLY.


----------



## JayKay PE

txjennah PE said:


> Wait IT had to restart her computer for her? ...............................


AND NOW SHE'S ASKING HOW TO GET TO NETWORK DRIVES.  AND I'M LIKE: THEY'RE RIGHT THERE.  RIGHT THERE WHEN YOU CLICK ON FILE EXPLORER.  I DON'T.  I'M NOT GETTING UP TO HELP YOU FIND SOMETHING THAT IS BASIC COMPUTER KNOWLEDGE.


----------



## leggo PE

MadamPirate said:


> COLORADO IS OUT!!!
> 
> View attachment 15499


CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Now the wait can be a ridiculous funny story! It's crazy how all the craziness of the wait just melts away when you get that pass, isn't it?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> little Corolla


I loved my little 91 Corolla, drove it to &gt;300,000 miles. Now I have a stupid Honduh hybrid. It sucks.

No one asked, just talking to the void and keeping SPAM count going.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Also, SPAM.


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> AND NOW SHE'S ASKING HOW TO GET TO NETWORK DRIVES.  AND I'M LIKE: THEY'RE RIGHT THERE.  RIGHT THERE WHEN YOU CLICK ON FILE EXPLORER.  I DON'T.  I'M NOT GETTING UP TO HELP YOU FIND SOMETHING THAT IS BASIC COMPUTER KNOWLEDGE.


Lol omgggg


----------



## txjennah PE

JayKay PE said:


> SMALL FLOATY FLUFF FLAKES FALLING GENTLY.


----------



## leggo PE

Okay guys, the time for spam has come, gone, come again, and is now gone, again. Thanks for spamming this time, and we'll see you again for more spamming in April!

Stick around and hang out in the Shoot the Breeze and Games forums. There's lots of fun still to be had!


----------

